# Sticky  Attn: String Makers



## spotshooter300

How would all stringmakers like to start a string -cable lengths as well as serve lengths thread.
I have spoke with a few of they string makers here on AT about this ,they like it.
Please respond to this thread if you like the idea,it only helps us all out!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*well*

Looks like no one ,ill close the thread.
please delete the thread,thanks.


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

Well i re-opened the thread,lets see what happens.


----------



## asa3dpro

We at Xtreme String are game. We have been sharing that info for a while to whomever has contacted us and will continue to do so.

Robert Ingram


----------



## spotshooter300

*heres one!*

Bowtech 82nd airborne

bowstring
57 1/4
0----15 3/8----26-30-----15 3/8

cable 1 - 40 15/16
0-13----17 1/4---24 1/2----5 1/2

cable 2 - 40 15/16
0-13----20 5/8---27 5/8---5 1/2


----------



## JawsDad

I haven't looked, but is there something like what you are wanting over in the strings forum?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=97


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sounds good*

*It's Jamie from Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, I have been swapping string & serving info with Jason at Tinys Bowstrings for awhile now. 

I don't know if having a post with this info is feasible due to organizing all the info but having other string builders as a resource is a great idea. I think the buddy list would be a great way to have a list of fellow string builders who want to do this would be a better idea just for organizing alone. 

I have a somewhat vast library of string & serving lengths that I am willing to share, and I think having a group of established string builders to fall back on when one of us gets a set that we just don't have the info for is a great idea.

I recently moved to a different state and I no longer have a shop locally that I build for so I have a harder time getting 2008 measurements, but I still have connections and get them through other means & other string builders. I get measurement from my shops when needed so I don't worry about it too much, and when I need something I can't get from them I contact Jason or my other contacts and I go from there.

I talked to Jason last night and today and I think we can get a really good resource for info if we can just get a few established builders to join in, like I said I am willing to do this along with Tinys bowstrings and it looks like Xtreme strings is willing to go along with it so it looks like we have a good start.

And remember guys we are not trying to "Steal" anyone's work all we want to do is help each other, if you already have the order then it's yours all we want to do is help when we can. Well I have rambled on long enough, think about it and if you want to help out other string builders then we are here to work with you.

Thanks for your time,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Count Us In.


View attachment RSS Logo silver.pdf


----------



## jcmorgan31

I wouldn't call my library "vast" but anyone is welcome to any serving lengths I have.... :thumb:


----------



## Geo1der

Count us in also. I have some on file on the computer and in cabnets. Anything I have available you all are more than welcome to. Rather than taking the time to post all the details here. Just shoot me a PM here or email to [email protected]. If we have the info I will send it your way. BTW this is a great idea and should help us all!


----------



## Tunaboy

*Strings*

Ditto on the great idea. Would the OEM's share or not? I think not but maybe.


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

Im sending pm's to all that have listed,twisted archer and i have talked as well as Rock SOLID,asa3dpro
Jason


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*String and cable info.*

To get some of this info and help when you need it, is something that is very appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

I have been sharing sting info when ever someone calls or emails us. Well that is if we have that bow string specs on file. So you can sign Extreme Bowstrings up also.


----------



## eugene1e®

This has been tried before every year this comes up I even created a pdf file for every one to input there info to but every year its talked about for awhile and then forgot about


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Hey guys & Gals*

*We are putting together a buddy & phone number list, we are NOT going to try and put info anywhere on AT, that's just not feasible. We are getting a bunch of custom bowstring builders and getting contact info so when we do need string & serving lengths all we need to do is start pm'ing and calling around to get the info.

All we are trying to do is help one another when it is needed, I know trying to post this info has been done before and failed that is why we are doing it this way. We think it will work just fine and having this pool of resources will help all of us custom bowstring builder.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

I believe that pm;'s and phone is the best way to go,we all need to complie our charts-info to make sure that we are all on same page,this will take time to do.
I know it has been tried in the past,but i believe with the right people it will work out
Jason-TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

this will be would be a great thread ..


----------



## Deezlin

I am willing when I get the time. I am going to include a file on DVD with my next video. This file will have jpg files of all my charts at the time. I currently have 177 files and this is just the tip of the iceberg.

Here is one of my files.


----------



## 963369

SOMEWHERE ON MSN.GROUPS THERE IS A WHOLE DATABASE ON OLDER BOWS, LIKE THE XI's THAT I SHOOT. IT IS A NEEDED THING THAT ONE MASTER DATABASE BE COMPILED WHICH IS COMPREHENSIVE AND ACCESSIBLE AND WHICH SPANS A SERIOUS TIME FRAME. I SHOOT BOWS FROM THE EARLY TO MID 90'S AND LOVE THEM. THINK WHAT THAT COULD MEAN TO BOW COLLECTORS WHO ARE TRYING TO PUT TOGETHER AN OLD ALLEN OR JENNINGS. THIS IS A VERY WORTHWHILE THREAD AND I HOPE ALL YOU KNOWLEDGEABLE BUILDERS WILL BRIGN IT ALL TOGETHER SO CUSTOMERS LIKE ME CAN REST EASY KNOWING WHERE WE CAN FIND THE INFO TOO.


----------



## BrandXshooter77

Deezlin said:


> I am willing when I get the time. I am going to include a file on DVD with my next video. This file will have jpg files of all my charts at the time. I currently have 177 files and this is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Here is one of my files.





Now thats how to do it!! I would love to have this as a resource as I have just began the art of srting making and I would contribute anytime I could.


----------



## eugene1e®

Deezlin said:


> I am willing when I get the time. I am going to include a file on DVD with my next video. This file will have jpg files of all my charts at the time. I currently have 177 files and this is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Here is one of my files.


This is the exact chart that I put together over a year ago it was a pdf file that data could be input to and then saved


----------



## str8arrow

Count me in! This is a great idea. I'll share any and all info that I have. I have a good bit of info that I have compiled over the last 8 years.


----------



## fletched

This is great. I like dezzlin's pics. I have shared info with several people who needed lengths. You can count me in.


----------



## gerconesarchery

Count me in Great Idea


----------



## SDLAW

I still have the string database that was started a year or so ago and would be happy to email it to anyone that asks. Its in Word format and is too big to post here. It would be very easy to add to and modify as needed.


----------



## 10x_archer

I think that it would be great!


----------



## Deezlin

*Ross Cardiac*

I need information on the Cardiac.


----------



## SDLAW

Quite a few of you have requested the string database form from me and I am more than happy to send it to anyone that asks. What would be great is if you use the form and add any information to it that you send it back to me and I will update the database to create a master list. I will also add any info anyone supplies me even if you don't use the form, so long as I can understand measurements used.


----------



## spotshooter300

*sorry*



Deezlin said:


> I need information on the Cardiac.


I dont have any info on this bow,sorry.


here is for a PSE BABY G FORCE

94.5

0---17.5---27--34----46 5/8----60 5/8----8

38 3/8
0--8-10---9

TINY


----------



## *ProLine*

*Rival Pro*

I need the specs on a Rival Pro.
Thanks


----------



## asa3dpro

PM sent.


----------



## Twiztd1

I'm in, let me know guys.


----------



## chajar53

*Diamond*

Looking for string and serving lengths for a Diamond Rapture


----------



## 2112

*X-Force*

Anyone have string, buss cable, and control cable lengths, and servings lengths for a X-Force? 

Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

Here you go.


----------



## *ProLine*

*How does everyone get the specs...?*

Just alil curious how everyone tends to get their string specs...
I just happen to be working on something but I was wondering how everyone else did it first...?
Just Pm me with it, be easier that way.
Thanks guys


----------



## Dan Belman

*05 Bowtech Allegiance*

Can some one help me with string and cable spec. 2005 allegiance E2 cam
thanks Dan


----------



## Deezlin

I am looking for dimensions on a PSE Firestorm X. I am not sure of the year or type of cam.


----------



## Deezlin

2112 said:


> Anyone have string, buss cable, and control cable lengths, and servings lengths for a X-Force?
> 
> Thanks


Here you are. I measure my loop serving by the length of the serving instead of the length of the loop.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

How many twist to put ? 1 for every 2" or 1 for every 1.5"


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



Dthbyhoyt said:


> How many twist to put ? 1 for every 2" or 1 for every 1.5"


I personally like a tighter twist rate.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

spotshooter300 said:


> I personally like a tighter twist rate.


Whats a good # of twist then ???


----------



## spotshooter300

*Drenalin Ld*

Mathews Drenalin Ld

0--17----30-34----46--82 3/4---10--0


0--6----19 3/4----9--0


----------



## truckinpilot

I have some space on a server so i am willing to post all strings on the net.if you have a file with the specs that look like this please email them to me and i will post them at www.bowspec.com It will take a little while to post all of them because i work full time but i think it will be worth the effort.thanks.


----------



## truckinpilot

my email is [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Deezlin

Dthbyhoyt said:


> How many twist to put ? 1 for every 2" or 1 for every 1.5"


I have examed this over a couple of years. If the string gets too twisted it is hard to tune properly. One twist per inch will give you a very coarse adjustability meaning that even a half twist may move your tuning too much. One twist per 2" is really not enough to consistantly control peep sight rotation. This is why, I try to use 1 twist per 1.5". I still have good adjustability and good control of the peep.

This is basically my receipe for string building. I want to make a dimensional stable string with a 1.5 twist per inch without make any adjustments to the string once it is completed. If you do, then you will have to shoot it in.


Determine you setup dimensions. I would recommend that you use about 3/4 inch longer per hundred for 452X.
Wrap your string and do both loop end servings.
Prestretch your string at about 300# for about 20 minutes min. securing the tag ends from slipping under the loop serving.
Uniformally twist your string with a preload. The number of twists would be 3/4 of the total finished string length.
Set the string to about 300# of tension and then reduce it to 100#. Note if their is any twisting of the string while you are removing the tension to 100#.
Check the length of the string at 100#. It should be slightly over the final length.
If the string is close to the final length and is stable then increase tension to 300# and hold for 20 minutes min.
Remove the string secure the end from untwist with a paper clip and let it hang or set for 12 hours.
Before serving, apply 100# of tension and check final dimension again. Make twisting adjustments under tension as necessary.
Serving the loop ends and then apply 300# to the string during the remainder of the serving application.
DO NOT use too much tension while serving. The string should be check periodically during application of serving by reducing the tension to 100# and watching for peep sight rotation. It the peep sight area starts to rotate then you are serving too tight.
After the string is completely served, it should set for 24 hours before being installed on the bow. It will take it this long to return to its final dimension.


----------



## EXTREME 1

truckinpilot said:


> I have some space on a server so i am willing to post all strings on the net.if you have a file with the specs that look like this please email them to me and i will post them at www.bowspec.com It will take a little while to post all of them because i work full time but i think it will be worth the effort.thanks.


I have alot of info but do not have it on a file that looks like that, what I have is the make of bow and all string lengths with serving measurements. mine looks like this on a xcel spreadsheet.

bow and year string length end serving center serving end serving then it would go to the buss cable length/(1 or 2) end serving y serving then 
control cable length end serving end serving. All my loops are 5/8"ID from outside they are 3/4"


----------



## truckinpilot

If you can email a copy of one string and i will see if it will work.I have a template that i might be able to use with it.Thanks.


----------



## WIHoyt

Im game but if anyone needs any just PM me and I'll check and see what I have. I have lots!


----------



## EXTREME 1

truckinpilot said:


> If you can email a copy of one string and i will see if it will work.I have a template that i might be able to use with it.Thanks.


I sent it so let me know if and when you get it.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Its seems to me that this thread is working out very well! Alot of stringmakers are getting involved,archery is a tough industry,we all need to help each other now and then.
Thanks to all involved
Jason-TINY


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Anyone got serve lengths on the GTO?


----------



## mpriester

I'll help if i can


----------



## BYRD CREEK

08 Bear Done Deal serving lengths please.


----------



## *ProLine*

*I need a few different specs please!!!*

I need specs for;
2003 Bowtech Pro40 Dually
2007 Mathews Drenaline
200? Bowtech Patriot, single cam.
2006 Bowtech Allegiance

Just send me what ya can even if you don't have them all.
Thanks guys!
Joe


----------



## eastkyarchery

*alpine ventura*

does anyone have the serving length for the alpine ventura


----------



## truckinpilot

Thanks for the replies for www.bowspec.com I got quite a few solo cam string lengths and sometime this next week i will be putting those up.If you need a template for making strings I can send one to you.just send me your email.If you have some strings that are on a template,email them to me so i can post them at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## *ProLine*

*AnyONe!?!*

I really need to know if anyone has these specs...Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Lucky2HitFoam said:


> I need specs for;
> 2003 Bowtech Pro40 Dually
> 2007 Mathews Drenaline
> 200? Bowtech Patriot, single cam.
> 2006 Bowtech Allegiance
> 
> Just send me what ya can even if you don't have them all.
> Thanks guys!
> Joe


DRENALIN-BOWTECH PATRIOT PM'D YOU THE INFO
JASON


----------



## jcmorgan31

Breathn said:


> Anyone got serve lengths on the GTO?


Here's a link to all the '08 lengths straight from the designer.... :thumb:

http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3885


----------



## jcmorgan31

Anybody got the serving lengths for a Pearson Gen II w/ hybrid cams?


----------



## Kelsnore

I guess I'm in! I have quite a few of todays popular bows complete string info recorded! Although it seems like I measure differently from y'all!

Edit: Questions... 
[email protected]

Kelly Gleason
715-536-9056


----------



## Twiztd1

Kelly, How are you measuring them?


----------



## Kelsnore

I measure main cam serve, and ceter serve from the main track end of the string. I then measure idler serving, rolloer guard serving, and return side, from the return end of the string! I started this when serve lengths were not available, and helps negate string strech discrepancies when measuring strings! I have always done it this way...don't ask me why! Self taught I guess!

Also, when I serve, my strings are under tremendous pressure to achieve stretched length. If I had to guess, I would assume somewhere over 900#'s!!! Sould like a violin string if you pluck it before I serve!


----------



## asa3dpro

Could someone PM me the serving specs on the Ross 334?

Robert


----------



## Twiztd1

How about specs for a Fred Bear Vapor 300?


----------



## Deone

*Great Idea*

This is a great idea!! I have a bunch of different patterns for bows, but there are always some that I need and don't have. Am willing to help out any time i can!
Thanks,
Deone


----------



## *ProLine*

*specs*

Heyy guys!
2006 Martin Slayer With a dyna cam...? 
I need the serving specs in a bad way! LOl
Thanks

Joe 
Proline


----------



## str8arrow

Hey fellow's anybody have the serving specs for a 101st Airborne? I sure could use the info!

Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*101st airborne*

Pm sent for 101st airborne!


----------



## Heliman21

*2005 UltraTec*

I need the specs on a 29", Cam 1/2, XT2000 please. 

Thanks in advance.

Walt


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

string -cable -serve 

07 bear truth

pm'd a few good friends as well
Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Serving Specs for '08 Martin Slayer with Cat cams. String and cables please
Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

BYRD CREEK said:


> Serving Specs for '08 Martin Slayer with Cat cams. String and cables please
> Thanks


mine should hopefully be here today, if it does I will send measurements ASAP


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Anyone???

Serving Specs for '08 Martin Slayer with Cat cams. String and cables please
Thanks
__________________

ROCKSOLIDSTRINGS.COM


----------



## Z-Rider

Anybody know the string and cable length for a 2007 Diamond Justice?


----------



## EXTREME 1

BYRD CREEK said:


> Anyone???
> 
> Serving Specs for '08 Martin Slayer with Cat cams. String and cables please
> Thanks
> __________________
> 
> ROCKSOLIDSTRINGS.COM


Sorry still no slayer but I got alot of arrows in.


----------



## BYRD CREEK

2007 Diamond Justice
0-18,28-32.5,41.5-63,7.5
0-11,[email protected]


----------



## Z-Rider

BYRD CREEK said:


> 2007 Diamond Justice
> 0-18,28-32.5,41.5-63,7.5
> 0-11,[email protected]


What are the lengths of the string and cable? I assume your post is the serving location/lengths.

Thanks!


----------



## BYRD CREEK

86 3/4
33 5/16


----------



## Z-Rider

Thanks!


----------



## non-typical

String length for a ROSS Cardiac please.

THANK YOU
PETE


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Ross Cardiac
91.5
0-16.5,28.5-32.75,45.25-64.25,8.5
34.75
7-9,8.5


----------



## non-typical

THANK YOU Tripp.

PETE


----------



## *ProLine*

*specs*

I need the serving specs on a Pse Moneymaker X Ni..
Also need them on a Browning micro adrenaline.
Please help!
Thanks 

Joe 
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## EXTREME 1

Also need them on a Browning micro adrenaline.
Please help!
Thanks 

Joe 
ProLine Bowstrings[/QUOTE]here is what I have for the adrenaline 

string 56.5" 15.5" 25.5" - 31" 15.5"
buss 33" 8.75" yoke 8" - 10"


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Twiztd1

Serving specs for a 2008 Constitution.


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



Twiztd1 said:


> Serving specs for a 2008 Constitution.


Here is what i have

0--16.5--28-33--16.5

0---11.5------6.25-0

got this info from another AT maker,havent tried it yet,but I'd trust it!


----------



## Twiztd1

Alright guys how about a blast from the past. 

1997 Hoyt Oasis, Carbonite XL limbs, #3 Master cams.


----------



## spotshooter300

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Twiztd1

Got it.


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Serving specs for a 2008 Whisper Creek Innovator Pro???

Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet

Tell you what...I will make this a Sticky for you guys :darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



Brown Hornet said:


> Tell you what...I will make this a Sticky for you guys :darkbeer:


THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

No Doubt Thanks alot.:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Ttt


----------



## Heliman21

*Vectrix XL*

I need the recipe for a Vectrix XL 29" please.

Thanks !


----------



## BYRD CREEK




----------



## Heliman21

Thanks Tripp for the prompt reply!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Mathews Lx*

MATHEWS LX

string 

0--18----29.25--33.75---46--81.75----8

cable

0---8----17.5----7-0


----------



## *ProLine*

*Mathews drenaline*

I need specs on a Mathews Drenaline...?
Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

Drenanline Specs on the way to you. :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

What kind of scales are used to measure string tension , while the string is being made ???


----------



## zigzagman

how about serving measurements for '08 pse mossyoak x? thanks in advance....


----------



## str8arrow

*Mossyoak specs*

Zig,

Here you go;

String(59") -15",27"-31,15"
CC(35-7/8") -4", 10"
BC(38 1/2") -8"


----------



## EXTREME 1

Alright guys here is one that I need help on for serving lengths, its a 2000 parker force multiplier

string is 86 3/4"

long buss is 37 1/2"

short buss is 19"


----------



## EXTREME 1

one more question, is the short buss a actual buss? in the photo I have it looks like a control cable.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Okay here is another one I need help on its the Liberty Bow, I need string and cable lengths. Year is unknown the man said.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Bear Instinct*

Hey all,

string -cable as well as serve for a 

BEAR INSTINCT

THANKS!


----------



## BYRD CREEK

spotshooter300 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> string -cable as well as serve for a
> 
> BEAR INSTINCT
> 
> THANKS!


I need that one as well:wink:


----------



## mpriester

BYRD CREEK said:


> I need that one as well:wink:


bear instinct=85"=16.5", 26 to 30.5", 41 to 60.5" with a 9" short end BC= 32 3/8" 9" CAM SERVE AND 6" YOKE


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Anybody have spec's for a 2003 Hoyt Havoc-Tec Cam 1.5 ( F6 ) cam ?


----------



## Twiztd1

2003 HavocTec

String 50"- 15", 23 1/4-28 1/4", 15"
Control Cable 36 1/4"- 11", 6"
Yoke Cable 33 1/4- 9"


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Twiztd1 said:


> 2003 HavocTec
> 
> String 50"- 15", 23 1/4-28 1/4", 15"
> Control Cable 36 1/4"- 11", 6"
> Yoke Cable 33 1/4- 9"


Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I need serving length for a 2005 Reflex Timberwolf.Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I need all serving lengths for this bow,thanks


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Twiztd1

I have them shoot me your e-mail. Having trouble uploading them here.

Sean

[email protected]


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Serving specs: 06 Elite Energy
? Bear Vapor 300

Thanks!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



BYRD CREEK said:


> Serving specs: 06 Elite Energy
> ? Bear Vapor 300
> 
> Thanks!


06 ELITE ENERGY
58.5"string = 17.5" ends, 28 to 34 center from bottom of string, 40" cables = 6" & 9.5" ends I got this from H&M

sorry no info on the Bear

TINY


----------



## non-typical

I need string specs on a Darton Tempest.I know it has a 57 9/16 string. Just need end and center serving measurements.

THANK YOU
PETE


----------



## Twiztd1

How about for a Diamond Liberty and a Marquis, both 2008.

Thanks.

Sean


----------



## spotshooter300

Twiztd1 said:


> How about for a Diamond Liberty and a Marquis, both 2008.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sean



08 marquis
93 5/8
0-18--27--32--44-80--10

cable

37 1/4

0-7-9---12--18.5---10

I have not used these yet got them from Deezlin
Jason


----------



## EXTREME 1

looking for serving measurements on a XI Legend Xpress 1998 year, string is 59 1/2" and the buss is 41 5/8"


----------



## dloop

I am interested. My library consists of over 100 string and cable specs. Thanks dloop


----------



## spotshooter300

*jennings buckmaster*

STRING

98.5

CABLE

41.5

Need serve lengths please!
thanks


----------



## 3dshooter80

*Apex 7 Cable*

I need the serving lengths for an Apex 7 cable. I already have the string made, just need to serve the cable. 
Thanks
Chad


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



3dshooter80 said:


> I need the serving lengths for an Apex 7 cable. I already have the string made, just need to serve the cable.
> Thanks
> Chad


0--6---20.25----32.25--0


----------



## EXTREME 1

does anyone have the serving lengths for a buckmaster 4000? the measurements are

string 57 3/4"

control cable is 38 7/8"

buss cable is 37 1/4"


----------



## Heliman21

*2003 Cybertec*

I need the specs on a 2003 Cybertec 28" please.

Str 53"
Buss 37.5"
Ctrl 40.25

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Twiztd1

Servings for the Cybertec

14, 24 3/4-29 3/4, 14 string
9 buss
11, 6 control


----------



## Twiztd1

Bear Instinct????


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Bear Instict=85"=16.5", 26 to 30.5", 41 to 60.5" with a 9" short end BC= 32 3/8" 9" CAM SERVE AND 6" YOKE


----------



## Twiztd1

Thanks Tripp.


----------



## BYRD CREEK

08 General 
Lengths and serving placements PLEASE!!!!
Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

*Gotta Good One.....*

.


----------



## Deone

*General and Guardian*

I got an order for a Guardian and General set, but don't have the exact specs.
Hope someone can help me out

I tried the bowspec.com and it came up but could not access any of the specs on the bows.

Thanks,
Deone


----------



## EXTREME 1

I would help but am in California for a few days.


----------



## 3dshooter80

Anybody got any specs for a Mathews ZMax?
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



3dshooter80 said:


> Anybody got any specs for a Mathews ZMax?
> Thanks ahead of time.


This is what i have
91 3/8

0--16-18.5-----27---31.5---44.5---60---8

cable
38


----------



## russ

non-typical said:


> I need string specs on a Darton Tempest.I know it has a 57 9/16 string. Just need end and center serving measurements.
> 
> THANK YOU
> PETE


Bottom 0--16"----8 5/16"---6 3/8" ---12 1/4"----14 1/4" ---0

NOTE: these are measurements from a WC string that's not been installed yet. I just happened to have it sitting beside the keyboard. I think it adds up to about 57 3/16" or 3/8" short. I also hope I have the format right. End serving, gap length, center serving, top gap length, top end loop serving.


----------



## reylamb

How about the string and cable for an 08 Diamond Black Ice?


----------



## 1 XT 7

Does anybody have string and cable serving lengths for a Switchback XT?


----------



## BYRD CREEK




----------



## Deone

*Guardian*

Does anyone have the center serving area for the Bowtech Guardian?
Thanks,
Deone


----------



## wctbowtech

*Apex 7*

Was wondering what the specs are on the string and cable?

Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK




----------



## S4 300-60

Anybody have the Moneymaker LF Specs?


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Is the LF the 1 cam or Hybrid.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Need the serving for a Bullet X*

2007 Rytera Bullet X w/ Nitrous cam non-shoot thru
String:53"
SH: 35"


----------



## 1 XT 7

Thanks BYRD CREEK:thumbs_up. How about an 05' Switchback?


----------



## S4 300-60

BYRD CREEK said:


> Is the LF the 1 cam or Hybrid.


The hybrid system..........


----------



## BYRD CREEK

*Money Maker*

string 64 1/4"......14 1/4, 30-34, 14 1/4
control 44 1/8.....10, 4
buss 41 1/4.......9 1/2, [email protected]


----------



## BYRD CREEK




----------



## reylamb

One more time I guess, does anyone have the specs on the 08 Diamond Black Ice?


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



reylamb said:


> One more time I guess, does anyone have the specs on the 08 Diamond Black Ice?


88 5/16

0-18.25---26.5--31.5---40.75--61---9

33.25

build cable 1/8 short


----------



## reylamb

spotshooter300 said:


> 88 5/16
> 
> 0-18.25---26.5--31.5---40.75--61---9
> 
> 33.25
> 
> build cable 1/8 short


Thanks spotshooter........


----------



## S4 300-60

How about a Katera XL with #4 Z3 Cams.......(55.25 S, 41 PC and 38 BC)


----------



## reylamb

S4 300-60 said:


> How about a Katera XL with #4 Z3 Cams.......(55.25 S, 41 PC and 38 BC)


If no one posts them I can get them this afternoon. Generally speaking, you can use the specs of any cam.5 and they will typically work, generally speaking of course.

14" at each end of the string, find the exact center of the string and start you center serving 1.5" below that point and serve 3.5" above the exact center.

11 and 6 on the control cable

9 or 10 on the bus

Generally speaking. I can get more exact this afternoon, but I am not near my bow or shop right now.


----------



## Breathn

*Katera 33in*

I need the sts serving measurment on a 33 in Katera.I have all string specs and serve specs for the strings and cables just not the sts serving.If you have them all post them and I will compare what I have.But I really need the sts serving measurement.:wink:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Scott Wymore Sr

*Count me in*

*I'm kind of new to this "Forum Stuff" but count me in!​*


----------



## reylamb

Breathn said:


> I need the sts serving measurment on a 33 in Katera.I have all string specs and serve specs for the strings and cables just not the sts serving.If you have them all post them and I will compare what I have.But I really need the sts serving measurement.:wink:


I have a vulcan I could measure, and they are practically the same risers. What cam # or DL is it, and I could maybe take a stab at the correct location for you.......


----------



## Breathn

reylamb said:


> I have a vulcan I could measure, and they are practically the same risers. What cam # or DL is it, and I could maybe take a stab at the correct location for you.......


It is 29in cam.


----------



## reylamb

Breathn said:


> It is 29in cam.


The Katera has a 55.5" string, and my Vulcan has a 56, so the locations of the string stopper should be fairly close............

Let me go throw it in the press real quick, and then measure the location.


----------



## reylamb

From the dead center of the string on my Vulcan, down to the dead center of the serving for the suppressor in 5.5". I have 3" served for the suppressor. While they are not exactly the same, they should be very close for you, if someone does not get a more exact measurement for you anyway.


----------



## EXTREME 1

22 - 25" STS serving


----------



## Breathn

reylamb said:


> From the dead center of the string on my Vulcan, down to the dead center of the serving for the suppressor in 5.5". I have 3" served for the suppressor. While they are not exactly the same, they should be very close for you, if someone does not get a more exact measurement for you anyway.


Thanks buddy..


----------



## Breathn

EXTREME 1 said:


> 22 - 25" STS serving


Thankyou.I am assuming this is from the bottom of the string.


----------



## neednew1

*Bengal String*

I need servings and lengths for a Bengal. Anybody have them.


----------



## *ProLine*

*specs...*

Specs for 
Bear truth 2
&
2007 Truth
Thanks!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

Sorry I do not have those yet


----------



## S4 300-60

reylamb said:


> If no one posts them I can get them this afternoon. Generally speaking, you can use the specs of any cam.5 and they will typically work, generally speaking of course.
> 
> 14" at each end of the string, find the exact center of the string and start you center serving 1.5" below that point and serve 3.5" above the exact center.
> 
> 11 and 6 on the control cable
> 
> 9 or 10 on the bus
> 
> Generally speaking. I can get more exact this afternoon, but I am not near my bow or shop right now.


By chance did you ever get the exact measurements? Thanks in advance.....


----------



## reylamb

S4 300-60 said:


> By chance did you ever get the exact measurements? Thanks in advance.....


Unfortunately, I did not, mine is a #3 base cam, but the numbers should still work properly for everything except the string suppressor.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Need serving lengths for martin M pro cam.I have a 05 Razor X someone fitted with Mpro .i have the string lengths.Just need some serving info on the Mpro.Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

07 Mojo 3D 1 cam
102.5, 40.25
need servings for string.

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Breathn said:


> Need serving lengths for martin M pro cam.I have a 05 Razor X someone fitted with Mpro .i have the string lengths.Just need some serving info on the Mpro.Thanks


you need to post your lengths to get the serving lengths since the bow was changed over to the m-pro or I can't help you.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



EXTREME 1 said:


> you need to post your lengths to get the serving lengths since the bow was changed over to the m-pro or I can't help you.


97.75 in string
38 in cable

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Breathn said:


> 97.75 in string
> 38 in cable
> 
> Thanks


okay here is what I came up with for you

0-15"-----29-34 1/2"-------47-63"----------------8"


buss
0-7 1/2" yoke 8" serve 8-10"


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



EXTREME 1 said:


> okay here is what I came up with for you
> 
> 0-15"-----29-34 1/2"-------47-63"----------------8"
> 
> 
> buss
> 0-7 1/2" yoke 8" serve 8-10"


thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*...*

Just did one of these...and lost my file on this thing or something....!!
2007 Bear Truth...Please help!


----------



## BYRD CREEK




----------



## J.C.

I need 2005 BT Allegiance serving lengths along with string and cable lengths too please.


----------



## *ProLine*

*...*

Your awesome Tripp!
Thanks!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Golden Eagle Evolution*

If anyone has info for a older GOLDEN EAGLE EVOLUTION,dual cam with steel cables,i need string length.
Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

spotshooter300 said:


> If anyone has info for a older GOLDEN EAGLE EVOLUTION,dual cam with steel cables,i need string length.
> Thanks


I had one but sold it, I think that it was either 58 or 58 1/2" darn memory ain' what it use to be.


----------



## *ProLine*

*..*

Switchbak XT..
I have all the measurements for the string just not for the cable. 
Thanks!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Nevermind!*

Nevermind... I just found it on page 4. Tripp already posted it! Thanks though


----------



## Breathn

*2006 tribute*

I have all the specs I need on this bow but what do you use as far as serving for cables.On the stock cables it looks like 2x but it may be 3d.I know I can use halo also but just curious if 3d will work fine on these cams?Also what strand count works best with 452x.I was thinking 24 cables and 22 string.


----------



## wctbowtech

*06' Tribute*

You could use those counts, but 22 would be better for cables as well.


----------



## wctbowtech

*'07 Vulcan*

Does anyone have the string and cable specs for this bow?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



wctbowtech said:


> You could use those counts, but 22 would be better for cables as well.


Thanks,I believe I will.


----------



## spotshooter300

*draw length?*



wctbowtech said:


> Does anyone have the string and cable specs for this bow?


for which draw length?


----------



## wctbowtech

*07 Vulcan 31" or 31.5" draw length*



spotshooter300 said:


> for which draw length?


07 Vulcan I believe the guy is a 31" or 31.5" draw length. I'll try and get a hold of him today and confirm. Thanks


----------



## wctbowtech

*07 Vulcan 30" draw*



spotshooter300 said:


> for which draw length?


The draw length on the bow is 30". Thanks in advance if anyone can give me the string and cable specs.


----------



## reylamb

How about a PSE Nitro, single cam

Mathews SQ2


----------



## BYRD CREEK

This is for 29 down...


----------



## spotshooter300

*Nitro*

2002 nitro
ultimate one cam

95
0--17.5--28.25--32.75--46.25--62--8

cable
39
build 1/4 inch short


----------



## reylamb

BYRD CREEK said:


> This is for 29 down...
> 
> View attachment 428305


Thanks, fortunately he is 25".

How about the Nitro? I may be fishing for that one, it is relatively old......or just using similar specs off another 95" single cam string.....


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



wctbowtech said:


> The draw length on the bow is 30". Thanks in advance if anyone can give me the string and cable specs.


58.25

0-16--23-25.5-28--33.25---16

36

0-8-10---13

39.25

0-14----7
I got these from another maker,id trust them


----------



## Brown Hornet

Anyone have the lengths serving lengths for Pro Elite with 3000s and C2 cams? We can find the string lengths ....but not the serving lengths and we don't have any factory strings from them laying around.

Also are any of you guys adjusting the control cable length at all so you can actually add twist to the thing? I used to add but can't remember how much I used to add:doh:


----------



## spotshooter300

Brown Hornet said:


> Anyone have the lengths serving lengths for Pro Elite with 3000s and C2 cams? We can find the string lengths ....but not the serving lengths and we don't have any factory strings from them laying around.
> 
> Also are any of you guys adjusting the control cable length at all so you can actually add twist to the thing? I used to add but can't remember how much I used to add:doh:


I dont have them for the pro but here is the ultra elite with 3000 and c2,draw is 28-29
16.5---27-32---16.5
bc
8-10
cc
8.5--10.5
lengths may be a little long,I got these from anther maker,Id trust them


----------



## Brown Hornet

spotshooter300 said:


> I dont have them for the pro but here is the ultra elite with 3000 and c2,draw is 28-29
> 16.5---27-32---16.5
> bc
> 8-10
> cc
> 8.5--10.5
> lengths may be a little long,I got these from anther maker,Id trust them


Thanks for the info...:thumb:

How about tweaking the cable lengths? Anyone have any experience with this....I just haven't done it in so long I forget which one I used to add that 1/4" too.:doh:


----------



## Heliman21

*27" Vulcan*

I need the specs please for a Vulcan, 27" DL.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## reylamb

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks for the info...:thumb:
> 
> How about tweaking the cable lengths? Anyone have any experience with this....I just haven't done it in so long I forget which one I used to add that 1/4" too.:doh:


I always build my bus cable a touch on the long side.....but I also build floaters on Hoyts, so I need the slight amount of length for the floating portion.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I need specs for Katera XL.All I need is string lengths.I have all serve lengths.For some reason my computer wont pull up the Hoyt tune charts now.It is a 70pd 29 in draw.Only serve length I need is sts serving placement.Thanks


----------



## reylamb

Breathn said:


> I need specs for Katera XL.All I need is string lengths.I have all serve lengths.For some reason my computer wont pull up the Hoyt tune charts now.It is a 70pd 29 in draw.Only serve length I need is sts serving placement.Thanks


The center of the stopper serving is 4" below the low end of the center serving, give or take a little bit, 2.5" long.

Lengths (For the Z3 cam):
String 55 1/4
Control 41
Bus 38

If it is the cam.5+ I will need the specific base cam.


----------



## EXTREME 1

look at this page, you should http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/KateraXL.pdfbe able to find what you need.


----------



## john09040

*Mathews Ultra 2*

I need serving lengths for Mathews Ultra 2 Maxcam.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



EXTREME 1 said:


> look at this page, you should http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/KateraXL.pdfbe able to find what you need.


I tryed but I cant get it to pull up for some reason.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Breathn said:


> I tryed but I cant get it to pull up for some reason.


hum that is weird, I wonder if it needs the s after ther http?


----------



## Brown Hornet

EXTREME 1 said:


> hum that is weird, I wonder if it needs the s after ther http?


It isn't that....you have a typo...at the end of "pdf" you have the start of the next word on there with no space:doh: :wink:


http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/KateraXL.pdf


----------



## Heliman21

*Hoyt Vulcan*



Heliman21 said:


> I need the specs please for a Vulcan, 27" DL.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Anyone??


----------



## Brown Hornet

Heliman21 said:


> Anyone??


If you just need the string lenghts that info is on Hoyts website.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Brown Hornet said:


> It isn't that....you have a typo...at the end of "pdf" you have the start of the next word on there with no space:doh: :wink:
> 
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/KateraXL.pdf


Computor GEEKS, can't live with them and you can't live without them.:wink:


----------



## Heliman21

Brown Hornet said:


> If you just need the string lenghts that info is on Hoyts website.


I have the lengths, I need the serving lengths.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Brown Hornet said:


> It isn't that....you have a typo...at the end of "pdf" you have the start of the next word on there with no space:doh: :wink:
> 
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/KateraXL


well how did that happen? All I did is copy the link.


----------



## Brown Hornet

EXTREME 1 said:


> well how did that happen? All I did is copy the link.


:chortle: Well you did it again:doh:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

My peace of PC still wont pull up hoyt tune charts correct.Can some one give me the correct ATA on a 2006 Trykon 33in version for 29.5 in draw.Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

33 1/4 ata
7 1/4 brace


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



BYRD CREEK said:


> 33 1/4 ata
> 7 1/4 brace


thanks


----------



## carpenterusa

serving lenghts for Matthews Legacy


----------



## EXTREME 1

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Well you did it again:doh:


how about you give me your PH Number and I will call you and tell ya what I need and you can post it.:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

breathn said:


> my peace of pc still wont pull up hoyt tune charts correct.can some one give me the correct ata on a 2006 trykon 33in version for 29.5 in draw.thanks


33 1/4


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Breathn said:


> I need specs for Katera XL.All I need is string lengths.I have all serve lengths.For some reason my computer wont pull up the Hoyt tune charts now.It is a 70pd 29 in draw.Only serve length I need is sts serving placement.Thanks


still looking for katera xl sts serve measurment from top loop or bottom loop doesnt really matter to me.Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Breathn said:


> still looking for katera xl sts serve measurment from top loop or bottom loop doesnt really matter to me.Thanks


22 3/4 -25 3/4- Z3 cam
22 7/8-23 3/8- Cam 1/2

From bottom loop


----------



## EXTREME 1

Does anyone know what the control cable length is for a Proline Point Blank bow?????? I have the string length but cannot find the control cable length anywhere. And did Darton buy the Proline Company? I might just have to call them.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Need serving specs for a Matthews featherlite.I have the string and cable length off the limbs but not sure if they will be right.Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Also need serving specs for 2006 Diamond Rapture LT.I have some for Rapture but the string and cable lengths dont match whats on the limb.Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



BYRD CREEK said:


> 22 3/4 -25 3/4- Z3 cam
> 22 7/8-23 3/8- Cam 1/2
> 
> From bottom loop


Thanks buddy


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet

EXTREME 1 said:


> how about you give me your PH Number and I will call you and tell ya what I need and you can post it.:wink:




You should have it already....it's on the Team Roster :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1

I am in need of serving measurements for a Bowtech Pro 40, the string is 98 3/8" and the buss is 40". And thanks in advance.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Breathn said:


> Need serving specs for a Matthews featherlite.I have the string and cable length off the limbs but not sure if they will be right.Any info will be appreciated.


anyone got the featherlite or the rapture lt specs?


----------



## Twiztd1

I have both. When I get back from league tonight I will post them for you guys. Or send me your e-mails and I will send them to you. :darkbeer:

Sean


----------



## Breathn

Twiztd1 said:


> I have both. When I get back from league tonight I will post them for you guys. Or send me your e-mails and I will send them to you. :darkbeer:
> 
> Sean


email sent,thanks


----------



## Breathn

*Jennings*

I have a guy who has a Jennings Buckmaster with a 84 7/8 in string and my files have different lengths for a buckmaster.Anyone know wich one this is and what the serve specs are?


----------



## Twiztd1

Need specs for a Fred Bear TRX32. I am guessing 2003-2004 model year. Thanks guys. :darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



twiztd1 said:


> need specs for a fred bear trx32. I am guessing 2003-2004 model year. Thanks guys. :darkbeer:


86.75

0-20.75--25--32---41.25--59.5--9.5

34 7/8

0-8-11---9.5


----------



## Twiztd1

Thanks Jason.:wink:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I am still looking for a Diamond Rapture LT serve specs if anyone has any idea.Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

Darton 3000 ????? Anybody. I have the string lengths just need serving info.


----------



## EXTREME 1

I looked for both with no success.


----------



## Twiztd1

Thanks Ron.


----------



## EXTREME 1

I have one more place to check and hopefully I will find something for you.


----------



## EXTREME 1

does anyone have the serving measurements for a jennings buckmaster BTR 32?

string is 103"

buss is 43"


----------



## donny B

*string making problems*

Been having a few complaints lately of serving separation on my strings. Have had a lot of great strings made and a few with separation problems. It's usually the part of the string that wraps around the mods. What can I do about this? Very frustrating. Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

*I need*

Serving measurements for a Parker Phoenix 34?

Don't hav the BTR Ron, Sorry.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Twiztd1 said:


> Serving measurements for a Parker Phoenix 34?
> 
> Don't hav the BTR Ron, Sorry.


would the phoenix 34 be close is that what you are saying? do you have those measurements?


----------



## Twiztd1

No I need specs for the Parker. I can see if I have anything close to the BTR specswise. Let me look.

Sean


----------



## Twiztd1

Ron, according to the Bear archery charts the Buckmaster 2000 PWC would be the specs to use same exact dimensions. I do not have that one in my files.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Twiztd1 said:


> Ron, according to the Bear archery charts the Buckmaster 2000 PWC would be the specs to use same exact dimensions. I do not have that one in my files.


I will see if i have that in my files then but what I do know is I have the phoenix 34 so here it is

0 to 19 1/2"----28 1/2 to 33"----43 5/8" to 67"--------from end 10"


buss 0 to 9"


----------



## EXTREME 1

does anyone have the buckmaster 2000 PWC??????????


----------



## preachermanken

*quest bow stirngs*

does anyoone have the string and cable length for a Fred Bear Quest bow, I've looked even on their sight and can't find it. Thanks
Pastor Ken


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



EXTREME 1 said:


> does anyone have the buckmaster 2000 PWC??????????


what are the specs, do you have the lengths?


----------



## Twiztd1

Thanks Ron. 

The specs are 103 and 43 for the BM 2000 PWC.


----------



## reylamb

I need a few more, I swear I had them at one time.....but alas, had is not helping me right now. I have the string and cable lengths, I need serving locations.

Thanks in advance

Outback
Vectrix 28.5" draw
07 Guardian
07 Martin Jaguar Mag (string length is 87.5)
PSE Mach X single cam....I think this is the one that does not have the idler served???


----------



## Geo1der

Anyone have the serving specs for:

Bowtech - The General (string 56 11/16" and cables 37 3/16")

or

Diamond Marquis (string 90 7/16" and cable 35 3/16")

Thanks!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



reylamb said:


> I need a few more, I swear I had them at one time.....but alas, had is not helping me right now. I have the string and cable lengths, I need serving locations.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Outback
> Vectrix 28.5" draw
> 07 Guardian
> 07 Martin Jaguar Mag (string length is 87.5)
> PSE Mach X single cam....I think this is the one that does not have the idler served???


07 GUARDIAN
56 11/16
16.25/17.5---26 7/16-30 15/16--17.5-16.25
38 1/8
7.5-----12.5

OUTBACK
90 3/8
17-19--27 3/8--32--41.5--77 1/8--9
33.75
0-6-?--11--16----9

06 PSE MACH X
96.25
18--30 1/8--34 1/8--(45--67)--10

34.75
STANDARD CABLE SERVE

07 HOYT VECTRIX 28.5
53
16--25.25--30.25--16
35.25
8-10---13
38
13---7

I have serve for a 05 martin jag. mag dyna cam
87.5
16.25-17.75--26 5/8--31 1/8--43--58.25---9
35.75
stand. serve


----------



## spotshooter300

Geo1der said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for:
> 
> Bowtech - The General (string 56 11/16" and cables 37 3/16")
> 
> or
> 
> Diamond Marquis (string 90 7/16" and cable 35 3/16")
> 
> Thanks!


Marquis
93 5/8
18--27-32--44-80--10
37.25
7-9--12-18.5--10


----------



## Remington

I need specs for a 08 drenalin LD.


----------



## Geo1der

spotshooter300 said:


> Marquis
> 93 5/8
> 18--27-32--44-80--10
> 37.25
> 7-9--12-18.5--10


Thanks!

Anyone have the General serving specs?


----------



## reylamb

Remington said:


> I need specs for a 08 drenalin LD.


If someone could double check the cable, I am not 100% sure on it....

String 99 3/4
0---17---30-34---46-82 3/4-----10 inches from the end

cable 39 1/2
0-6---19 3/4-9 inches from the end


----------



## EXTREME 1

reylamb said:


> If someone could double check the cable, I am not 100% sure on it....
> 
> String 99 3/4
> 0---17---30-34---46-82 3/4-----10 inches from the end
> 
> cable 39 1/2
> 0-6---19 3/4-9 inches from the end


I just checked and you are good to go.


----------



## reylamb

Can someone verify something for me? I have the length of the serving on a Firestorm X single cam being 4", but that does not look right to me for some reason. I can't even read my own chicken scratch and can't figure out if it is 4 or 9??????


----------



## Twiztd1

It is 4 from the factory but it should be 9 to protect the cable. 


If this is for the yoke.


----------



## J.C.

J.C. said:


> I need 2005 BT Allegiance serving lengths along with string and cable lengths too please.


nobody has these?......:embara:


----------



## Breathn

*2005 Allegiance*



J.C. said:


> nobody has these?......:embara:


String 56 3/16 Cables 38 1/8

String serve 15in on ends and center serve is 26 1/4 to 30 3/4 .Also put 2 speed nocks at 15in on string on each end.

Cable serves are 7" on one end and 11" on the other.
Use 5/8 loops.


----------



## J.C.

Breathn said:


> String 56 3/16 Cables 38 1/8
> 
> String serve 15in on ends and center serve is 26 1/4 to 30 3/4 .Also put 2 speed nocks at 15in on string on each end.
> 
> Cable serves are 7" on one end and 11" on the other.
> Use 5/8 loops.


much obliged......


----------



## str8arrow

*Serving specs for a Martin Phantom II*

Anybody have the serving specs for a Martin Phantom II w/ Tru Arc cams?

Here are the string and cable specs;

String-58 3/4" 
Buss-38 1/4" 
Control 39 1/4" 

thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

07 Hoyt 38 Pro
string 53.75
Buss 40.5
Control 43.25
Serving specs anyone? Need them BADLY!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Breathn

*Hoyt*

I need serve specs for Hoyt 38 Ultra 30in draw.
String 57.75
CC 43.25
BC 40.5


----------



## AzCharlie

I need the string and cable lengths for a Bear SQ32 29" draw if anyone has them.


----------



## AzCharlie

Dang, nobody knows and I killed the whole thread with one post.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Breathn said:


> I need serve specs for Hoyt 38 Ultra 30in draw.
> String 57.75
> CC 43.25
> BC 40.5


still need these,but also need to know if you build strings for Matthews Q2 to spec or build a tad short.i have all specs but am not sure on this one.I know on most Mathews you build them a tad short.


----------



## Twiztd1

Tripp, 

0-15, 25-30, 15
12-7
10

Breathn,

0-15, 27.25-32.25, 15
12, 7
10

AZ, I think I have that I will check.


----------



## gobblemg

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet

gobblemg said:


> ttt


You know there is no reason to bump a Stuck Thread....they don't move


----------



## EXTREME 1

Looking for string and buss cable lengths for the Diamond Edge and I also need the string and cable lengths for the Bowtech General along with serving marks.


----------



## helixarcher89

*Spec. For 2007 Hoyt Pro-elite*

hi there..

DOes anyone have the spec for 2007 hoyt pro-elite with Cam & 1/2 #1?
I want the String and serving length for strings, buss cable and control cable..

It will be the best if have the drawing which show how much the serving is...

Thank you in advance..


----------



## *ProLine*

*...hmmm*

I have literaly built a ton of these things...should know them by heart now...
GT500 Please!
Lost my friggin sheet on it, and have not logged it into my comp. yet....
ARRRgggghhh

Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

How about a Parker Hunter Mag?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Twiztd1 said:


> How about a Parker Hunter Mag?


I have it but am being called to supper so will get it to you later. Hey trade you for a Bowtech General.:wink:


----------



## Twiztd1

If I had that one I would. I have been trying to get that one for a while.


----------



## Geo1der

Anyone have the serving specs for the Ross 331 - string 89.5" - cable 32.5"???

Here's the serving specs on the General, I got from a dealer.

String - 58 3/4"
20" ------(271/4" - 32 3/8")--------20"

(2) 37 3/16" cables
11 1/4"-----(18 1/2" - 25")--------6 1/8"
6 1/8"------(15 1/2" - 21 5/8")-------11 1/4"


----------



## Breathn

*Mathews LX*

Hey I have all specs on these but do you guys build them to spec or a tad short?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Geo1der said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for the Ross 331 - string 89.5" - cable 32.5"???
> 
> Here's the serving specs on the General, I got from a dealer.
> 
> String - 58 3/4"
> 20" ------(271/4" - 32 3/8")--------20"
> 
> (2) 37 3/16" cables
> 11 1/4"-----(18 1/2" - 25")--------6 1/8"
> 6 1/8"------(15 1/2" - 21 5/8")-------11 1/4"


Super THANKS.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Twiztd1 said:


> How about a Parker Hunter Mag?


Here you go for parker hunter mag

string 94 1/2"

0----16-----27-----32-------46----------63---------9 1/4-------end

buss 39 1/2"

0----9 1/2 yoke is 8" long served 2" to 10"


----------



## Geo1der

Anyone for the Ross 331??

Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1

I think I have it somewhere but cannot find it at the moment.


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*

Mc Pherson Hornet
88
34 3/8
serve lengths please if anyone has them
thanks


----------



## vectrixxl

*Hoyt vipertec xt1000*

#6 cam1/2 
String 51.5 cable 34.5 CC 37.5

Anyone have serving lengths for these?
Thank You


----------



## reylamb

How about a Mathews DXT?


----------



## reylamb

I need all specs for an 06 Browning Illusion single cam also please.


----------



## Breathn

*Pareker Hornett*

Anybody familiar with this bow.It was bought at Gander Moutain the guy said.I build strings to specs on limb and the cables are fine but the string ended up being 1in short.I measure stock string and it was 1 in longer than listed on limb.It hasnt been shot much and it was still in spec so I dont think the string has stretched tha much.Just curious if anyone knows exact specs for string.It is a 2 cam bow that is rated at 330fps.


----------



## outbackarcher

reylamb said:


> How about a Mathews DXT?



Here is what I have...

String 86 1/8 0----17 1/2------26 3/4--31------39 3/4-------72 1/4---76 1/8--end

Cable 32 1/8 0----8---15 1/4----26---end


I need the serving specs for a High Country Carbon Force Extreme if anyone has them. The string is 92 1/4 and cable is 38 1/8.


----------



## outbackarcher

Breathn said:


> Hey I have all specs on these but do you guys build them to spec or a tad short?




The last three sets that I have built for the LX I have built to spec and they worked really well.


----------



## EXTREME 1

outbackarcher said:


> Here is what I have...
> 
> String 86 1/8 0----17 1/2------26 3/4--31------39 3/4-------72 1/4---76 1/8--end
> 
> Cable 32 1/8 0----8---15 1/4----26---end
> 
> 
> I need the serving specs for a High Country Carbon Force Extreme if anyone has them. The string is 92 1/4 and cable is 38 1/8.


Yep thats what I have for the dxt, I have a bunch of high country bows on fils but not that one.


----------



## russ

String Spec's for Darton Maverick Extreme RC (2001 I think) (CPS6 cams) I know the length is 61 7/16" but I don't know the serving spec's. Anyone?


----------



## Geo1der

Anybody have the specs on Mathews Mustang - String 85 3/8" - Cable 33 1/4"?? Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Geo1der said:


> Anybody have the specs on Mathews Mustang - String 85 3/8" - Cable 33 1/4"?? Thanks


Sorry that is one I dont even have.


----------



## reylamb

How about a Browning Mirage...single cam, he said it was either 06 or 07.


----------



## str8arrow

*Reflex Teton*

Anybody have the string and cable specs for a Teton? I need this one in a hurry! Thanks guys!


----------



## dloop

*Serving Specs Hoyt UltraTec*

Does anyone know the serving Specs for Hoyt UltraTec 1 cam?

Really would appreciate the help.

Thanks dloop


----------



## non-typical

String & cable lengths for a Darton Yukon XT please.

PETE


----------



## IroquoisArcher

FWIW, Browning Mirage I have as 2007 string is 89.375 and buss cable is 31.62 (from Browning's site).
I need string and cable length for a Buckmaster G2 SL. ATA is approx. 31" so the string should be in the 85" neighborhood I'm assuming. Anyone?


----------



## IroquoisArcher

2001 Darton Yukon XT string is 59 11/16", control cable and power cable is 37 1/2".


----------



## IroquoisArcher

IroquoisArcher said:


> 2001 Darton Yukon XT string is 59 11/16", control cable 41 1/8" and power cable is 37 1/2".


 sorry about the control cable length missing.


----------



## *ProLine*

*...*

Mathews Ovation specs....asap!! Thanks!!


----------



## IroquoisArcher

http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-bows-Ovation-44-ViewProduct-1354-290.asp#specs
string- 106 1/4" cable- 41 7/8"


----------



## hartofthethumb

*Mathews Legacy*

I would appreciate the serving specs for a Mathews Legacy if anyone has them.....


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



Lucky2HitFoam said:


> Mathews Ovation specs....asap!! Thanks!!





hartofthethumb said:


> I would appreciate the serving specs for a Mathews Legacy if anyone has them.....


PM me ill give them to you!
Jason


----------



## Aim4gold

Can anyone provide string specs for 2 Martin bows?

Scepter 4, Furious X, Med Module
I think the string is 56.5" and the control cables are 45" (I didn't know if the Furious and the "X" system had the same total control cable length?)

Scepter II with #1 fury cams
I think the string is 56" and the control cables are 44"?

Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I need all lengths for old High country power force X1 if anyone has them .


----------



## IroquoisArcher

Had just made up a set for a Power Force X1 a week ago and had to look them up again as the specs were at the shop. If you go to High Country's web site and go under support I think it is they have the string chart for all the strings. The Power Force is 92 1/4" string and 38 3/8" cable if 14" limbs or 98 1/2" string and 41 1/8" cable if 16" limbs, mine had been the 16" limbs.


----------



## Aim4gold

Can anyone provide string specs for 2 Martin bows?

Scepter 4, Furious X, Med Module
I think the string is 56.5" and the control cables are 45" (I didn't know if the Furious and the "X" system had the same total control cable length?)

Scepter II with #1 fury cams
I think the string is 56" and the control cables are 44"?

Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



IroquoisArcher said:


> Had just made up a set for a Power Force X1 a week ago and had to look them up again as the specs were at the shop. If you go to High Country's web site and go under support I think it is they have the string chart for all the strings. The Power Force is 92 1/4" string and 38 3/8" cable if 14" limbs or 98 1/2" string and 41 1/8" cable if 16" limbs, mine had been the 16" limbs.


thanks,it has 16in limbs


----------



## spotshooter300

*Buckmaster btr*

BUCKMASTER BTR
STRING 84 7/8
serving lengths locations-lengths please


----------



## EXTREME 1

Okay guys here is one from the archives I need a string length on, its a Golden Eagle formula 3D model and from 1993.


----------



## slamdam

conquest 4


----------



## Aim4gold

Can anyone provide string specs for 2 Martin bows?

Scepter 4, Furious X, Med Module
I think the string is 56.5" and the control cables are 45" (I didn't know if the Furious and the "X" system had the same total control cable length?)

Scepter II with #1 fury cams
I think the string is 56" and the control cables are 44"?

Thanks


----------



## IroquoisArcher

EXTREME 1 said:


> Okay guys here is one from the archives I need a string length on, its a Golden Eagle formula 3D model and from 1993.


Made one in 1998 for a Formula 3D Turbo that was 57" long.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I need serving specs for Mathews black max 2.


----------



## EXTREME 1

IroquoisArcher said:


> Made one in 1998 for a Formula 3D Turbo that was 57" long.


Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Aim4gold said:


> Can anyone provide string specs for 2 Martin bows?
> 
> Scepter 4, Furious X, Med Module
> I think the string is 56.5" and the control cables are 45" (I didn't know if the Furious and the "X" system had the same total control cable length?)
> 
> Scepter II with #1 fury cams
> I think the string is 56" and the control cables are 44"?
> 
> Thanks


I have the S4 specs and will send them when I get home


----------



## EXTREME 1

I think I also have the mathews conquest and black max but do not have my books here so will also look for them when I get home tomorrow. Friday


----------



## EXTREME 1

Mathews Conquest 4 string is 103 1/4 and buss is 43 5/8, sorry that is all I have


----------



## EXTREME 1

Mathews Black max

string is 93 1/8

0---18------27 1/2---32------45--------60 1/2------------8-----0

buss 38 7/8

0---9 yoke end is 8in long served 2 in


----------



## EXTREME 1

Aim4gold said:


> Can anyone provide string specs for 2 Martin bows?
> 
> Scepter 4, Furious X, Med Module
> I think the string is 56.5" and the control cables are 45" (I didn't know if the Furious and the "X" system had the same total control cable length?)
> 
> Scepter II with #1 fury cams
> I think the string is 56" and the control cables are 44"?
> 
> Thanks


for the s4 its 56 1/2 and buss/control cables are 45
string 0-----12 1/2-------27--32---------------12 1/2--------0

buss or control 

0----9 yoke is 8in long


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*String/cable length for Jennings Strike Force*

Anyone have the string and cable lengths for a Jennings Strike Force with PWC cam? I think it is a 94 3/4" string and 38 and something cable. Thanks.


----------



## john09040

*Serving Lengths for Hoyt C2 Cam 1.0*

I have the string lengths I just need serving specs for any Hoyt with a 1.0-2.0 C2 cam.


----------



## Aim4gold

Still looking for spec's for a
Scepter II with #1 fury cams
I think the string is 56" and the control cables are 44"?


Can anyone help me out?
Thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

Need some serving lengths for a Reflex Bighorn. String is 93 and BC is 33.5.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## IroquoisArcher

Aim4gold said:


> Still looking for spec's for a
> Scepter II with #1 fury cams
> I think the string is 56" and the control cables are 44"?
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out?
> Thanks


Don't know much about Martins but have some of their charts. They show so many different lengths for different bows, what kind of bow? Just looking quick I see (for 98 and 99) a M-57 Scepter II with #1 is 28" draw and string 53.5" and split string (cable?) 42". Same year, M-57XRG is 29" draw and 56"/44".


----------



## NP Archery

Looking for the serving spec's for a 05 Switchback.
String 91.75
Cable 35.5

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## slamdam

EXTREME 1 said:


> Mathews Conquest 4 string is 103 1/4 and buss is 43 5/8, sorry that is all I have


Thanks but I need the serving lengths


----------



## BYRD CREEK

np archery said:


> looking for the serving spec's for a 05 switchback.
> String 91.75
> cable 35.5
> 
> any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## BYRD CREEK

slamdam said:


> thanks but i need the serving lengths


----------



## NP Archery

Thanks!!!!


----------



## slamdam

Thanks very much


----------



## EXTREME 1

Does anyone happen to have a Parker Phoenix 36 string and buss cable lengths and serving specs???


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I gotta a good one.A Vital impact made by bowtech for sportsmens warehouse.I need serving lengths.
String is 85 15/16
cable 34 7/8


----------



## *ProLine*

*Hmm*

Mathews S2....? anyone... Thanks!!


----------



## outbackarcher

*Serving Lengths Anyone??*

For a 2004 Bowtech Blackhawk. I have the strings lengths just need to know where to put everything.

Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Need length's & serving lenthgs for a 05 Switchback with a 27 " Draw


----------



## non-typical

I need string length and serving spec. for a golden eagle formula 3-D dual cam.Thanks in advance.

PETE


----------



## AimRite

does anyone have string lengths for a clearwater power mag. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## IroquoisArcher

non-typical said:


> I need string length and serving spec. for a golden eagle formula 3-D dual cam.Thanks in advance.
> 
> PETE


look up to post #323, put the length for one I did in 1998 I think it was. If I remember right I went 12" on the end serving, usually measure middle then go up 2 to 3 inches and begin the center serving and go 3" below center.


----------



## EXTREME 1

On the golden eagle I called escalade sports and got a 55" string and it was 6in shorter then what was on the bow. I think the other post was for a 57" string.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone got serve spec for a parker pheonix 34.Lengths are string 95.75 cable 35.75???


----------



## EXTREME 1

Breathn said:


> anyone got serve spec for a parker pheonix 34.Lengths are string 95.75 cable 35.75???


0--19 1/2-----28 1/2---33-----43 5/8----67-----10

0--9 and 8 to 10 in yoke


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Need length's & serving lenthgs for a 05 Switchback with a 27 " Draw


Anybody ???


----------



## IroquoisArcher

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Need length's & serving lenthgs for a 05 Switchback with a 27 " Draw


Someone had posted Mathews site and they had a post with lengths of string and cables. The Switchback and Switchback LD are listed as 2005 with the same string-91 3/4" and cable-35 1/2". The Switchback XT was listed as a 2006 year and was 87 3/4" and 33 1/2". Don't know serving lengths, Usually just measure off the old ones or use a formula I made that gets close.


----------



## Deezlin

Looking for serving specifications on a Martin Bengal.


----------



## IroquoisArcher

Deezlin said:


> Looking for serving specifications on a Martin Bengal.


Deezlin, know year and cam? Don't have serving specs but have some Martin charts and it shows different models and cams with different lengths from 1996-1998 with Fury, Fuzion, Uni and Z cams. Also the drawlength?


----------



## Breathn

*parker*

I need serving specs for a parker black hawk asap.
String is 89 1/4
cable 33 1/4


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving lengths for a Mathews FeatherMax. I have the string lengths just looking for serving lengths.
Thanks in advance,
Jon


----------



## hdhunter

How about an ICON???


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving lengths for a Mathews FeatherMax. I have the string lengths just looking for serving lengths.
> Thanks in advance,
> Jon


if it is standard and not minimax then here it is.
93 1/8 S
38 7/8 C

16.5"---27.5-32-------45"-60.5-------8".

cable has 9in serving


----------



## Breathn

*ttt ICON*



hdhunter said:


> How about an ICON???


string 96 7/8
cable 39 7/16


15 3/4--27 1/4-32----43 1/4----78 1/4---9".

cable has 9in serving


----------



## Aim4gold

Any body have info on a Pearson Z-34

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

Aim4gold said:


> Any body have info on a Pearson Z-34
> 
> Thanks


string 91 11/16 0---15 27--32 8-----0
buss 35 3/4 0----9 with a 8 in yoke


----------



## str8arrow

Dose anybody have the serving specs for a Jennings 1 Star?
The string specs are 99 3/8 and the cable is 42 3/4.

Thanks


----------



## JHolling

Breathn said:


> if it is standard and not minimax then here it is.
> 93 1/8 S
> 38 7/8 C
> 
> 16.5"---27.5-32-------45"-60.5-------8".
> 
> cable has 9in serving


Hi,
I'm almost positive it is the Mini Max cam. You wouldn't happen to have the serving lengths for that one also would you. Thanks in advance.
Jon


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I'm almost positive it is the Mini Max cam. You wouldn't happen to have the serving lengths for that one also would you. Thanks in advance.
> Jon


Hi,
Anyone? Please!
Jon


----------



## Mythos Archery

Can flemish bowstring makers apply?

I do have a continuous loop jig... not really up on the how to use it...:shade::teeth:


----------



## Aim4gold

Mathews 07 Conquest Apex (not an apex 7)
The string is 103.5"

But I have conflicting cable length info
is the Cable 45" or 45.25"?

Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## BYRD CREEK

aim4gold said:


> mathews 07 conquest apex (not an apex 7)
> the string is 103.5"
> 
> but i have conflicting cable length info
> is the cable 45" or 45.25"?
> 
> Does anybody know for sure?


45


----------



## Aim4gold

Having a hard time finding sting and cable data for a
PSE Mach X
Anyone have some data?

Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Aim4gold said:


> Having a hard time finding sting and cable data for a
> PSE Mach X
> Anyone have some data?
> 
> Thanks


Ive got info for 3 different years
2007-2008 
MACH X NX-2008
MACH X NX-NRG X -2007
97
19--30.75--34.75-(47--69) - 9.25 (OPTIONAL IDLER SERVING)
34.25
STANDARD SERVE
1/8 MAX SHORT ON BUSS

2006
MACH X X1
96.25
18-30 1/8--34 1/8 -(45-67)-10 (OPTIONAL IDLER SERVING)

34.75


----------



## Eric131

Looking for string and cable specs on a few bows here. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks

Rytera Bullet X, Nitrous C cams, (shoot through "Nos X")

Bowtech Black Hawk

PSE Mach Pro with the NRG single cam


----------



## hdhunter

*Mathews DrenalinXT*

Anyone have info on a Drenalin XT?


----------



## TeaMan

*Mathews DXT info and request for Pearson Renegade*

Mathews DXT:
String - 86-1/4"
(Start - 18 1/2"), (27 5/8" - center - 31 5/8"), (39 1/2" - 72 1/4"), (10" - end)
Cable - 32 1/4"
Start, (6" - 17"), (9" - end)

Distances are from the start end of the string and cable except for the last, that is from the end of the string and cable.

Anyone have string info on the Pearson Renegade. It's a 57" string, but I lost my data on the serving positions.

TeaMan


----------



## Eric131

*Anyone have HC Iron Mace specs?*

Looking for specs for an 07 HC Iron Mace :darkbeer:


----------



## Aim4gold

I have a *Mathews Switchback XT *string and cable to make.
Does anyone have the String/Cable and serving lengths?

Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK




----------



## mmich

Anyone have the string data for a Mathews Mustang?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Serving lengths for Hoyt Pro Elite 27" with C2 Cams*

XT2000 limbs

Thanks

Tom


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I need the serv specs for a Mathews Mustang. It is a current model for youth/women.
Please please! 
Thanks!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Could anyone give me the specs for the strings on a hoyt alphamax 32? I have one on order and would like to have the strings ready when it gets here, thanks.


----------



## TeaMan

*Mathews Ultra II*

I have a string and cable to make for a Mathews Ultra II to make for my nephew. His are in terrible shape. Anyone have the specs for them?

Thanks
Ed


----------



## EXTREME 1

TeaMan said:


> I have a string and cable to make for a Mathews Ultra II to make for my nephew. His are in terrible shape. Anyone have the specs for them?
> 
> Thanks
> Ed


string is 93 1/8
0---18 1/2" 27.5---32 45-------60.5 8------0
buss is 38 7/8
0------9 and has a 8in yoke.


----------



## smokin x's

anyone got the specs for a 06 BT equalizer?

string and cable lengths.
and serv, specs please?

thank you


----------



## delawarearcher

Anyone have info on a set of strings and cables for a 101st.

Thanks


----------



## smokin x's

delawarearcher said:


> Anyone have info on a set of strings and cables for a 101st.
> 
> Thanks


just got it a few minutes ago myself.
i had an order come in lastnight and couldnt seem to find it anywhere.
but here you go

string: 57 1/4
0-15, 27-31 1/2,15-0
(x2)cables: 41 7/32
0-13, 17 1/2-28 1/4, 6-0


does anyone by chance have specs for the 09 captain?
string and cables lengths and specs


----------



## delawarearcher

smokin x's said:


> just got it a few minutes ago myself.
> i had an order come in lastnight and couldnt seem to find it anywhere.
> but here you go
> 
> string: 57 1/4
> 0-15, 27-31 1/2,15-0
> (x2)cables: 41 7/32
> 0-13, 17 1/2-28 1/4, 6-0
> 
> 
> does anyone by chance have specs for the 09 captain?
> string and cables lengths and specs


Arent both cables served in different locations on the roller guard serving portion?


----------



## smokin x's

delawarearcher said:


> Arent both cables served in different locations on the roller guard serving portion?



serve one cable with 13" on the bottom and 6" on the top
and the other with 6" on the bottom and 13" on the top

measure the roller guard serving from bottom up


----------



## spotshooter300

*101st*

57.25

0-13.75/15.25 x2
speed nocks at 13.75

center serving
26 15/16-30 15/16

cables

41 7/32

13--17--24.75---5.5

13--20 3/8--27 7/8--5.5


----------



## delawarearcher

Awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## smokin x's

spotshooter300 said:


> 57.25
> 
> 0-13.75/15.25 x2
> speed nocks at 13.75
> 
> center serving
> 26 15/16-30 15/16
> 
> cables
> 
> 41 7/32
> 
> 13--17--24.75---5.5
> 
> 13--20 3/8--27 7/8--5.5




thanks spotshooter

seems everyone has a lil diff specs but still around the same


----------



## hartofthethumb

Alphamax 32, anyone?


----------



## smokin x's

hartofthethumb said:


> Alphamax 32, anyone?


dont have those yet, i can try to find em for you tho.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Does anyone happen to have the specs for a APA Black Mamba?

I have the string and buss cable length
string is 55 1/4
cables are 35 1/2


----------



## outbackarcher

*Bowtech Justice*

I need string lengths and serving specs for a Bowtech Justice if anyone can help me out.

Thanks


----------



## Aim4gold

outbackarcher said:


> I need string lengths and serving specs for a Bowtech Justice if anyone can help me out.
> 
> Thanks


String 86"
Cable 33.75"

String
From Lt 16.25" 23.5" 31" 
From Rt 10"
Cable
From Lt 7" 9"
From Rt 10"


----------



## smokin x's

anybody got the lengths and specs for a set for a 08 xforce HF


----------



## outbackarcher

*Pearson 440 Quad*

I need the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Pearson 440 Quad. Any help is appreciated.


Thanks Aim4Gold for the help on the Bowtech.


----------



## smokin x's

*got a few here*

07 bowtech equalizer
08 pse x force dream season
08 pse x force HF
06 bowtech tribute
05/06 hoyt rintech
07 hoyt vulcan


can anybody help with any of em?


----------



## spotshooter300

*some of them*



smokin x's said:


> 07 bowtech equalizer
> 08 pse x force dream season
> 08 pse x force HF
> 06 bowtech tribute
> 05/06 hoyt rintech
> 07 hoyt vulcan
> 
> 
> can anybody help with any of em?


07 bowtech eq
51 3/16
13.5/15x 2---speed nocks at 13.5
center
23 11/16--28 3/16
cables
37 5/8
6-9

06 tribute
54 1/8
14.5/16 x2--speed nocks at 14.5
center
25 1/8--29 5/8
cables
35 7/8
6.5--11.5

08 x force
60 7/8
19.5/20.75x2 -- 5 speed nocks
center
27 13/16--31 13/16
cc
36 7/8
4-10
bc
34 1/8
8


----------



## smokin x's

spotshooter300 said:


> 07 bowtech eq
> 51 3/16
> 13.5/15x 2---speed nocks at 13.5
> center
> 23 11/16--28 3/16
> cables
> 37 5/8
> 6-9
> 
> 06 tribute
> 54 1/8
> 14.5/16 x2--speed nocks at 14.5
> center
> 25 1/8--29 5/8
> cables
> 35 7/8
> 6.5--11.5
> 
> *08 x force
> 60 7/8
> 19.5/20.75x2 -- 5 speed nocks
> center
> 27 13/16--31 13/16
> cc
> 36 7/8
> 4-10
> bc
> 34 1/8*
> 8



are these the specs for the dream season or the HF
or are they the same?


----------



## smokin x's

i need the specs for the original micro adrenaline.
the year i believe is 00 or 01

string and cable lengths and serving specs


thanks in advance


----------



## Breathn

smokin x's said:


> are these the specs for the dream season or the HF
> or are they the same?


all 08 xforces have the same lengths except for the SS,and TS.BUt the X6,dream season,X7 ,and the LD are all the same lengths..


----------



## smokin x's

Breathn said:


> all 08 xforces have the same lengths except for the SS,and TS.BUt the X6,dream season,X7 ,and the LD are all the same lengths..


thanks very much.

___________________________________________________


anyone have the serving specs for an 07 hoyt vulcan 27" draw
i got the lengths just need the serving specs :thumbs up

thanks in advance


----------



## smokin x's

i got the specs for the vulcan and the micro adrenaline.
thanks guys.

now all i need is specs for the admiral?
anyone got em?
string length
cable lengths

serv. specs?




thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## AimRite

anyone got specs and serving dimensions for a parker black hawk in the long draw length.


----------



## smokin x's

one more time for the admiral
and how about a hoyt X8?
06 rintech?



thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> one more time for the admiral
> and how about a hoyt X8?
> 06 rintech?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> Mike




anyone?

i really need these


----------



## smokin x's

i need someone to double check the specs i have for an 07 conquest 4 29" maxcam 65% letoff

string 103 1/4"
0-16 1/2, 29-34 3/8, 49-65 1/2, 10-0
cable 43 5/8
0-11 1/2, split at 7 1/2-9


----------



## EXTREME 1

smokin x's said:


> i need someone to double check the specs i have for an 07 conquest 4 29" maxcam 65% letoff
> 
> string 103 1/4"
> 0-16 1/2, 29-34 3/8, 49-65 1/2, 10-0
> cable 43 5/8
> 0-11 1/2, split at 7 1/2-9


looks good


----------



## smokin x's

EXTREME 1 said:


> looks good


Thanks :thumbs_up

anyone got a hoyt x8 
06 hoyt rintec
09 BT admiral

i *really* need these!


----------



## smokin x's

i guess no bodys got em


----------



## EXTREME 1

smokin x's said:


> Thanks :thumbs_up
> 
> anyone got a hoyt x8
> 06 hoyt rintec
> 09 BT admiral
> 
> i *really* need these!


rintec is 
string 47 0----12 23 -----27 1/2" 12---------0
buss 35 1/4 0-----6 yoke 8"
cc 37 1/2 0------8 6---------0


----------



## smokin x's

EXTREME 1 said:


> rintec is
> string 47 0----12 23 -----27 1/2" 12---------0
> buss 35 1/4 0-----6 yoke 8"
> cc 37 1/2 0------8 6---------0


thanks:thumbs_up
is this the xl or regular specs?


----------



## smokin x's

hoyt x8 #3 cam

i need this one still


----------



## non-typical

I need a string length for a old Jennings Wayne Pearson Carbon XLRS.

THANK YOU
PETE


----------



## smokin x's

anybody got anything for....

06 elite e-500
06 elite energy
06 elite ice
06 elite e-force

any help would be great
the speed nock settings would be nice too :wink:


thanks in advance guys


----------



## aussiearcher

non-typical said:


> I need a string length for a old Jennings Wayne Pearson Carbon XLRS.
> 
> THANK YOU
> PETE



The XLRS cam with two different length limbs...you might want to check the length of yours..then contact the 'techs' at Bear Archery (Escalade Sports)

Cheers


----------



## delawarearcher

Anyone have the serving specs for a Parker Buck-shot? 

String lenght: 52"
Cable: 33.75"

But i need the serving specs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## non-typical

Thanks aussie,short 57.5 and long 61.5!!

PETE


----------



## Tony_zelah

Any one got the serving specs for 07 Trykon Sport ?


----------



## BYRD CREEK

'08 Martin Leopard
79.5
31.5
Specs anyone?


----------



## EXTREME 1

BYRD CREEK said:


> '08 Martin Leopard
> 79.5
> 31.5
> Specs anyone?


0---15 open 23---28 open 38 1/2-------53 open 7 1/2-----end
0----8 yoke 7---9


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Thank you sir!


----------



## Twiztd1

How about specs for a Moneymaker N1 cam.:darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

Tony_zelah said:


> Any one got the serving specs for 07 Trykon Sport ?


whats your lengths.???? there are 2 different combinations.


----------



## Tony_zelah

EXTREME 1 said:


> whats your lengths.???? there are 2 different combinations.


Its the model which has a 50 inch string, 35.75 inch control cable and a 32.75 inch buss cable.


----------



## smokin x's

Alright i got a good one,

Bowtech rascal?
its a single cam youth bow
lengths and serving specs please


----------



## str8arrow

*Darton Maverick*

Any one have the serving spec's for a 1998 Darton Maverick? It has the recurve limbs and the CPS express cam. I have the string lenghts just need the serving spec's.

Thanks for the help!

Terry


----------



## BYRD CREEK

09 Bowtech Brigadier
String/cable lengths and serving info PLEASE

Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

ELite Cuda

Concept archery p-50

PSE Nova Gamesport


----------



## BYRD CREEK

BYRD CREEK said:


> 09 Bowtech Brigadier
> String/cable lengths and serving info PLEASE
> 
> Thanks


Anyone Please!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin x's

BYRD CREEK said:


> Anyone Please!!!!!!!


Let me see if i can find em for you. :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Elite Cuda

PSE Gamesport, single cam

Thanks!!


----------



## smokin x's

BYRD CREEK said:


> 09 Bowtech Brigadier
> String/cable lengths and serving info PLEASE
> 
> Thanks


There seems to be no one on here that has them and BT hasnt released the official specs yet. Nick from BT told me they would be available in about a week


----------



## archery27

*vantage pro serving specs*

Does any one hve the Serving specs for the Vantage pro with the string stopper serving?

Thanks,


----------



## archery27

*vantage pro*

does any one have anything on the vantage pro Spiral Cam & 1/2
String 58.25"
control 45"
Buss 42.25"


Thanks


----------



## sportsman

*Mathews Conquest 2 string and bus chart?*

I need the measurements for a Mathews Conquest 2 string and bus cable.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## str8arrow

Here they are for the Mini Max Cam;

String-97 15/16
>-13.5---27-31.5-----45.5------59.5----9<

Cable-42 3/4
>--9---------------8--6.5<

I hope this helps!


----------



## white.greg

Looking for string and cable lengths for a 2007 Bowtech Commander.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sportsman

*Re: Mathews Conquest 2 string and bus chart?*



str8arrow said:


> Here they are for the Mini Max Cam;
> 
> String-97 15/16
> >-13.5---27-31.5-----45.5------59.5----9<
> 
> Cable-42 3/4
> >--9---------------8--6.5<
> 
> I hope this helps!


I found the Conquest 2 string and bus cable lengths for the Mini Max Cam in the 2002 manual and they are string 98 7/16 and cable 43.

Will a half inch on the string and a quarter inch on the cable make much difference, or will it set up the same?

Thanks!


----------



## Buck?Buck?Doe!

How do I know what size to make the loops on a bow. Is there a standard size? I have a Ross Cardiac...s-91.5...c-34.75. And how do you cut down on peep rotation?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

RedHead Micro-XSC
This is one of the Bass Pro Shop bows 
Any one have the string/cable lengths and serves...
Thanks


----------



## Lerie

*Ovation - String & Cable Specs*

Would appreciate specs for string & cable for Mathews Ovation. Thanks.


----------



## Lerie

*Chart & Calculator*

A few years ago I ddeveloped a chart that calculates the starting length of a string prior to twisting ( includes the # of twists to use) to finnish with a specific string length after twisting based on input that I found in the AT Forums. The chart covers from 21 inches thru 122 inches (no fractional), and was made using the calculator that I refer to below. 

The second workbook is an Excel formula. All you have to do is plug in the numbers for the finnished string size and it will calculate for you the number of twists you need to implement, along with the starting position for your posts on your string jigs.

Unfortunately this has an xls fle extension and can't be uploaded. In addition, it is over by 6KB of the max that this forum allows.

Until I can figure out a way to post it - please e-mail at [email protected] and I will share it with you.


----------



## mmusso

I need the string and cable serving lengths for Hoyt Vulcan 28.5 DL please...
Thanks!
MATT


----------



## Flyguy958

I need the string and cable serving lengths for 2007 Bowtech Constitution.
Thanks Rick


----------



## BYRD CREEK

BYRD CREEK said:


> 09 Bowtech Brigadier
> String/cable lengths and serving info PLEASE
> 
> Thanks


Again......anyone?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Flyguy958 said:


> I need the string and cable serving lengths for 2007 Bowtech Constitution.
> Thanks Rick


Here they are
string is 58 3/4
cc are 45 3/8

string ends =16in center serve 27 1/2 -32in

Cable are 11 1/2 on one end and 6 1/2 on other...use 5/8 loops and 2 speed nocks at 15 1/2in


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I need the string and serve lengths for a Mathews Ovation also...


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



lerie said:


> would appreciate specs for string & cable for mathews ovation. Thanks.





breathn said:


> i need the string and serve lengths for a mathews ovation also...


ovation

factory lengths
106.25-( measured 105 5/8) 

0--16.5--31-35--48.5--86.25--10

cable
41.75
0-8--22.5----8

jason-tinys


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



spotshooter300 said:


> ovation
> 
> factory lengths
> 106.25
> 
> 0--16.5--31-35--48.5--86.25--10
> 
> cable
> 41.75
> 0-8--22.5----8
> 
> jason-tinys


some run 1/2 inch short on string and 1/4 inch short on cables


----------



## spotshooter300

*string-serve lengths*

Mathews reezen

String-cable as
Well as serving lengths
Thanks


----------



## Lerie

In regards to post #446 in this thread. If you request the chart & calculator, please e-mail the request directly to me. DO NOT USE THE LINK PROVIDED THRU THIS FORUM. For some reason the file can't be attached when using the e-mail link provided by AT. The reason is quite simple - it takes me a lot less time to do it the way that I've requested for you to contact me, and there's the elimination of the possibility of a delivery failure notice when I have to manually insert your e-mail address. I will profide my e-mail address once again in this message. Thanks - Paul

[email protected]

SABZILLA - received a delivery failure notice when mailing you the Chart & Calculator. Will attempt to send it again later. Or, you can send an e-mail to the link provided and I will send it again - Paul


----------



## Flyguy958

Thanks Breathn!



Breathn said:


> Here they are
> string is 58 3/4
> cc are 45 3/8
> 
> string ends =16in center serve 27 1/2 -32in
> 
> Cable are 11 1/2 on one end and 6 1/2 on other...use 5/8 loops and 2 speed nocks at 15 1/2in


----------



## JHolling

*2006 Hoyt Pro Elite*

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving lenghts for a 2006 Hoyt Pro Elite with a 4.5 Spiral cam and xt 2000 limbs?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## BYRD CREEK

08 Bear Showdown
09 Bowtech Brigadier
09 Bowtech Sentinal
09 Alpine Ventura

Serving specs anyone?

Thanks

T


----------



## S4 300-60

MoneyMaker with the solo-cam.....anyone have the measurements???


----------



## smokin x's

pearson Z34 with Z-7 solo cam?

serving specs please?
I kinda need em in a hurry

thanks in advance


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving lenghts for a 2006 Hoyt Pro Elite with a 4.5 Spiral cam and xt 2000 limbs?
> Thanks,
> Jon


Someone, anyone, PLEASE!!!!
Jon


----------



## ajackson

*need string making info*

hey guys,
i need as many string measurements as i can get. i have been building strings for about five years and have gotten good at it.my main problem,like most others,is measurements,any help would be greatly appreciated.you can e-mail me; [email protected]
if i can be of help let me know thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

How about a Martin Saber, Fuzion cam.

String 88"
Cable 36"

Thanks guys.


----------



## Twiztd1

My mistake it is a Saber with a Dyna cam.


----------



## smokin x's

I really need the serving specs for a pearson z34 
string and cable lengths and serving specs for a mathews drenalin


Anyone?


----------



## BYRD CREEK

smokin x's said:


> I really need the serving specs for a pearson z34
> string and cable lengths and serving specs for a mathews drenalin
> 
> 
> Anyone?


These #s are straight from Pearson....
15, 27 3/4-32, 7 They have several 1" pieces on the string where they hold the string silencers but i dont put them. It does not call for an idler serving.
7 3/4 on the buss

Drenalin


----------



## BYRD CREEK

BYRD CREEK said:


> 08 Bear Showdown
> 09 Bowtech Brigadier
> 09 Bowtech Sentinal
> 09 Alpine Ventura
> 
> Serving specs anyone?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T


?????


----------



## smokin x's

BYRD CREEK said:


> These #s are straight from Pearson....
> 15, 27 3/4-32, 7 They have several 1" pieces on the string where they hold the string silencers but i dont put them. It does not call for an idler serving.
> 7 3/4 on the buss
> 
> Drenalin
> View attachment 500159


thanks:thumbs_up


anyone got string lengths and serving specs for the pse money maker single cam


----------



## NY2VA

*Bear Game Over*

Trying to find the specs for a Bear Game Over. Anyone have this info?


----------



## smokin x's

again for a pse money maker single cam?
string length, cable length and serving locations please


----------



## BYRD CREEK

smokin x's said:


> again for a pse money maker single cam?
> String length, cable length and serving locations please


104".....15 1/2, 31-35, 50 1/2-69 1/2, 8

42"......9 1/2 [email protected]


----------



## smokin x's

BYRD CREEK said:


> 104".....15 1/2, 31-35, 50 1/2-69 1/2, 8
> 
> 42"......9 1/2 [email protected]


thanks:thumbs_up
I've attempted to contact Bowtech about the 09' line of bows to see about getting specs from them with still no reply.
Have you been able to find anything out from them?


----------



## Folkers

*String specs needed*

Hi 

I am looking for string specs on the following:
Jennings Airspeed
Martin Tracer (Fuzion single cam)

Appreciated !!!


----------



## 3dshooter80

In response to the request to the proelite with spirals, they are pretty standard. I don't know the lengths, but for the string, 15" of serving on each end and then do 5" of center serving, offset 1.5" from the center. Cables need 10" and 5" on the control and 10" on the buss.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Conquest 3 with Minimax!
Thanks!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I need:
Conquest 3, with mini max cam.

Bowtech swat.

High country Speed Pro.

Thanks!


----------



## Folkers

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> I need:
> Conquest 3, with mini max cam.
> 
> Bowtech swat.
> 
> High country Speed Pro.
> 
> Thanks!


Originally Posted by str8arrow 
Here they are for the Mini Max Cam;

String-97 15/16
>-13.5---27-31.5-----45.5------59.5----9<

Cable-42 3/4
>--9---------------8--6.5<

I hope this helps!


----------



## Folkers

Folkers said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for string specs on the following:
> Jennings Airspeed
> Martin Tracer (Fuzion single cam)
> 
> Appreciated !!!


Anyone?


----------



## smokin x's

whisper creek stealth lx?
got string and cable lengths

just need serving specs

thanks in advance


----------



## BYRD CREEK

smokin x's said:


> whisper creek stealth lx?
> got string and cable lengths
> 
> just need serving specs
> 
> thanks in advance


17, 26.5-31.5, 37-55, 9.5

9, [email protected]


----------



## smokin x's

BYRD CREEK said:


> 17, 26.5-31.5, 37-55, 9.5
> 
> 9, [email protected]


wow that was quick, thank ya buddy :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I really really really really need the High Country Speed Pro... 
Thanks!!

The Bowtech swat too!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

need lengths and serve lengths for parker sidekick XP.I think the string is 51in but not sure.I need all specs.thanks


----------



## Geo1der

Anyone have the serving specs for Bear Element 87" string - 34 3/4" bus??


----------



## BYRD CREEK

geo1der said:


> anyone have the serving specs for bear element 87" string - 34 3/4" bus??


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have 09 Admiral specs. I have two youth bows that need strings for surprise Birthday presents in the next week. Any help is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## bopo2

*mathews*

i need the string and cable serving lengths for a mathews lx
thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

bopo2 said:


> i need the string and cable serving lengths for a mathews lx
> thanks


----------



## str8arrow

*08 Katera (asap)*

Any body happen to have the serving specs for an 08 Katera?

string 55.5
bc 36
cc 39

Thanks for the help.
Terry


----------



## str8arrow

Anyone have the string and serving spec's for a Martin Mag Cat?
Thanks
Terry


----------



## BYRD CREEK

str8arrow said:


> Any body happen to have the serving specs for an 08 Katera?
> 
> string 55.5
> bc 36
> cc 39
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Terry


15, 21.5-23.75, 28-32, 15 string
13, 6 control
12 buss


----------



## smokin x's

how bout an alpine silverado saber?

string lengths and serving specs please?


----------



## str8arrow

Thanks Byrd!


----------



## BYRD CREEK

07 Iron Mace
56 1/4 
37 7/8

Serving specs please...


Thanks
T


----------



## Twiztd1

Guys nobody has the Admiral specs? :sad:


----------



## BYRD CREEK

Twiztd1 said:


> Guys nobody has the Admiral specs? :sad:



57 1/16 string

18 1/4, 21 3/4-23 1/2, 27 3/4-31, 18 1/4
1 speed nock @ 16 center

35 1/16 cables
10, 17 1/2-24 1/4, 6
10, 14 1/2-21 1/4, 6


----------



## smokin x's

one more time for an alpine silverado saber


----------



## BYRD CREEK

BYRD CREEK said:


> 07 Iron Mace
> 56 1/4
> 37 7/8
> 
> Serving specs please...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> T


Anyone Please!!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1

BYRD CREEK said:


> Anyone Please!!!!!!


0----14 26-----31 14------end

0----6 12----22 3/4 10 1/2-------end

both control cables are served the same


----------



## slamdam

Mathews prestige serving lenghts


----------



## BYRD CREEK

slamdam said:


> mathews prestige serving lenghts


----------



## slamdam

thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

looking for serving specs for a 2009 Hoyt Alpha Max 35


String is 54 3/4
BC is 37
CC is 39.25


----------



## spotshooter300

*Soon*



EXTREME 1 said:


> looking for serving specs for a 2009 Hoyt Alpha Max 35
> 
> 
> String is 54 3/4
> BC is 37
> CC is 39.25


Im getting all factory specs of bows in a couple days for the new mathews and hoyt alphamax bows,ill share all i get


----------



## EXTREME 1

spotshooter300 said:


> Im getting all factory specs of bows in a couple days for the new mathews and hoyt alphamax bows,ill share all i get


SUPER COOL:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1

does anyone got a Jennings CK3.4R ????

String is 92.375 

buss is 35 7/8


----------



## TN ARCHER

BYRD CREEK said:


> View attachment 502704


Is there a reason that the cable is 1" longer than what the mfg calls for?


----------



## String Twister

*I'll help*

Jennings CK 3.4 R
string 92 3/8
8 1/2 29 3/4-49 60 1/2-66 72
cable 35 7/8
8-10 26 7/8

you will find my format reverse of yours.
Bow has a swing arm cable slide.


----------



## String Twister

TN ARCHER said:


> Is there a reason that the cable is 1" longer than what the mfg calls for?


his specs are correct


----------



## EXTREME 1

String Twister said:


> Jennings CK 3.4 R
> string 92 3/8
> 8 1/2 29 3/4-49 60 1/2-66 72
> cable 35 7/8
> 8-10 35 7/8
> 
> you will find my format reverse of yours.
> Bow has a swing arm cable slide.


Thanks alot ST.


----------



## String Twister

Your welcome Ron.


----------



## String Twister

oops-exreme-it should have 9" on cable end.


----------



## njshadowwalker

How have I never seen this thread? Ive always had the same problem when making strings for people. Finding these specs.

Anyway wanna elaborate on the loop measurements? 2 1/2 and so forth. How are these being measure and at what point.


----------



## EXTREME 1

String Twister said:


> oops-exreme-it should have 9" on cable end.


Thanks, I for some reason made it 9", force of habit I guess.:shade:


----------



## njshadowwalker

I also assume that the string/cable length's reflect twisted lengths.?


----------



## String Twister

yes-finished lengths


----------



## TN ARCHER

String Twister said:


> his specs are correct


But why?


----------



## String Twister

I belive they made 2 length prestige-if his dosnt match you need the other one.


----------



## TN ARCHER

String Twister said:


> I belive they made 2 length prestige-if his dosnt match you need the other one.


I was refering to the LX cable being 1" longer than what is spec'd.


----------



## jesse300

*matthews feather max*

does anyone have string and cable lengths for a matthews feather max?


----------



## BYRD CREEK

TN ARCHER said:


> I was refering to the LX cable being 1" longer than what is spec'd.


Those lengths came straight from Mathews printed material. I have never had a customer call back saying that it was too long.:embara:


----------



## TN ARCHER

BYRD CREEK said:


> Those lengths came straight from Mathews printed material. I have never had a customer call back saying that it was too long.:embara:


I see. Thank you for that tidbit of info. The cable length on the limb says 36 5/8. That's why I asked. I made a string for a friend and tonight I pulled the cable off and measured it. It is too long but I could see that a 37 5/8 cable would work better than the 36 5/8 , that would be way short. 

It makes me wonder how many other strings and cable measurements are listed incorrectly.


----------



## Folkers

Folkers said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for string specs on the following:
> Jennings Airspeed
> Martin Tracer (Fuzion single cam)
> 
> Appreciated !!!


One more time..... thank you!


----------



## String Twister

TN ARCHER said:


> I was refering to the LX cable being 1" longer than what is spec'd.


My spec says 37 3/8


----------



## Breathn

*Hoyt 38 pro*

I need specs for hoyt 38pro
string is 52in
CC is 43.25
BC is 40in

Really need sts serving but could use them all.Thanks


----------



## njshadowwalker

You would think manufacturers tune charts would have these spec in them. 

Im needing serving specs on an alphamax 32 if anyone has them.


----------



## String Twister

njshadowwalker said:


> You would think manufacturers tune charts would have these spec in them.
> 
> Im needing serving specs on an alphamax 32 if anyone has them.


no-the manufactue wants you to buy strings from them thats why most don't give serving specs'


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



njshadowwalker said:


> You would think manufacturers tune charts would have these spec in them.
> 
> Im needing serving specs on an alphamax 32 if anyone has them.


wich cam?


----------



## njshadowwalker

breathn said:


> wich cam?


xtr 29"


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

well this is for the number 3 cam,I guess thats what you need.

string 55 in
15in----23.5--27.5-----31.25-33----15in

CC 36.75
11in----5in

BC 34.5
10.5in on bottom


----------



## Geo1der

BYRD CREEK said:


> View attachment 502504


Thanks Byrd Creek!!


----------



## njshadowwalker

Breathn said:


> well this is for the number 3 cam,I guess thats what you need.
> 
> string 55 in
> 15in----23.5--27.5-----31.25-33----15in
> 
> CC 36.75
> 11in----5in
> 
> BC 34.5
> 10.5in on bottom


Yes the #2 is 26-27 1/2and the # 3 is for 28-30

Or is there something else im missing?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



njshadowwalker said:


> Yes the #2 is 26-27 1/2and the # 3 is for 28-30
> 
> Or is there something else im missing?


yeah the 29in draw is the number 3


----------



## njshadowwalker

Breathn said:


> yeah the 29in draw is the number 3


Thank you sir. Soon as the local proshop see the Monster ill post specs here as well. Should be another week or so.


----------



## smokin x's

anyone got the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a bear lights out?


thanks in advance


----------



## TN ARCHER

String Twister said:


> My spec says 37 3/8


Just saw a LX in the classifieds and there is a picture of the limb and it shows the cable being 37 5/8. the bow that I have, it belongs to my friend, shows 36 5/8. Is that not weird?


----------



## smokin x's

TN ARCHER said:


> Just saw a LX in the classifieds and there is a picture of the limb and it shows the cable being 37 5/8. the bow that I have, it belongs to my friend, shows 36 5/8. Is that not weird?


Different years? different cams? or all the same?


----------



## TN ARCHER

smokin x's said:


> Different years? different cams? or all the same?


As far as I know the same cam was used on the LX every year they made the bow. I had one the first year it came out and this one I have for my friend is two years newer, same cam.


----------



## String Twister

many times bows go out with missprinted lables-take the 82nd airborne for example the cable are 15/16 but many, many went out saying 5/16.


----------



## brianerwin

*Question about 82nd Airborne*



spotshooter300 said:


> Bowtech 82nd airborne
> 
> bowstring
> 57 1/4
> 0----15 3/8----26-30-----15 3/8
> 
> cable 1 - 40 15/16
> 0-13----17 1/4---24 1/2----5 1/2
> 
> cable 2 - 40 15/16
> 0-13----20 5/8---27 5/8---5 1/2


Alright, I am pretty new at making bowstrings and I have made myself a few strings and have done fairly well because I have my bow right here and I can measure the string and cable myself so I know for sure that I am right in my servings and serving lengths. BUT...
I am having trouble understanding these charts that have been posted here.
I do not understand how to measure where my servings should go and how long they should be. I am trying to make this bow string in this post...The 82nd Airborne. Example: I know that the loops are going to be 15 3/8 on both ends as shown in the diagram or as the numbers lay out.
But the 26 and 30 is what is throwing me here. 

Do I measure 26" from the end of the string or do I measure 26" from the end of the 15 3/8 serving? Once I get this right how long do I make the serving? 
4" or because this is the "center serving" do I make it 6" long? and then measure 30" from the end of the center serving?

And how about the bus cable? I know that there should be a "Y" in it but which end? is it the 5 1/2" end like I think it should be? 

I am just confused a bit and I would like some kind of clerification so I can be able to make more strings.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## String Twister

all measurement are from the end of a string on a post-the 26 you refer is where the center serving starts from the end and the 30 is where it stops from the same end-the chart you selected are straight cables-no yoke on cables with them they are always from 5 1/2-8 inch start for the yoke depending on the bow-you can serve your yoke as far as you like but 2 inches is general-hope this helps


----------



## archery27

*serving info*

any one have serving lengths for a 2008 browning micro adrenaline HX

Thanks


----------



## brianerwin

*Bowstring & Cable charts?*

I really find the charts that some of you guys use very useful.
They are easy to read and understand. I was wondering where you get them and is there a link that I could follow to get them?

Thank you in advance.

Brian


----------



## smokin x's

how bout a parker buck shot?

lengths and serving specs please


Thanks in advance:thumbs_up


----------



## str8arrow

Parker Buckshot

String
52"
>-----13.5-----22--28.5------13.5----<

Cable
33.75"
>--5-7-------7--<

I hope these help!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Breathn said:


> need lengths and serve lengths for parker sidekick XP.I think the string is 51in but not sure.I need all specs.thanks


still need these if anyone has them..


----------



## njshadowwalker

Wish is saw this earlier. There was one at the shop today


----------



## brianerwin

*Parker*

Looking for string and cable lengths for a Parker Extreme Hunter Mag.

Thanks


----------



## trophytaker75

Looking for string and cable lengths for Alpine sidewinder also need serving measurements on string and cable.


----------



## mocheese

*Revolution Super Swift*

Anyone with String and Cable lengths for a Super Swift


----------



## brianerwin

*Help*



spotshooter300 said:


> Mathews Drenalin Ld
> 
> 0--17----30-34----46--82 3/4---10--0
> 
> 
> 0--6----19 3/4----9--0



What are the total lengths of these strings?


----------



## spotshooter300

*build them*



spotshooter300 said:


> mathews drenalin ld
> 
> 0--17----30-34----46--82 3/4---10--0-------99 3/16
> 
> 
> 0--6----19 3/4----9--0-------------39.25


lengths added


----------



## brianerwin

spotshooter300 said:


> lengths added


Thank you, very helpful :thumbs_up

Brian


----------



## smokin x's

anybody for a pearson TX4?

lengths and serving specs please



thanks in advance


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



smokin x's said:


> anybody for a pearson TX4?
> 
> lengths and serving specs please
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


wich cam? R2B2 or solo


----------



## smokin x's

breathn said:


> wich cam? R2b2 or solo


r2b2


----------



## trophytaker75

Anyone have the string and cable lengths as well as serving locations for A Alpine Sidewinder I need a set of string and cables???????????????I called Alpine and they were no help thank goodness this is not my bow I would be irritated to say the least.


----------



## smokin x's

bear element
pearson tx4 (both solo and R2B2 cams)
conquest 4 with mini max cams



lengths and serving specs please


thanks in advance


----------



## Rut Addiction

Looking for String specs on a 1998 Jennings Buckmaster. This is the original with the SuperCam, not the PWC.

Thanks


----------



## njshadowwalker

I need serving specs for an 09 Katera

28" draw...Base cam is 5... cam size number is 4 (according to hoyts charts)

55.5 string 39 control 36 buss

I need serving specs for all.

top------bottom

THANKS:thumbs_up


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> bear element
> pearson tx4 (both solo and R2B2 cams)
> conquest 4 with mini max cams
> 
> 
> 
> lengths and serving specs please
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




again? anybody got em? 
thanks


----------



## X Hunter

*08 Hoyt 737*

Need serving specs for and 08 Hoyt 737 cam and half


----------



## njshadowwalker

smokin x's said:


> again? anybody got em?
> thanks


What size element? or are they module adjusted? Im heading to the local shop in a few and I think there is a guy there thats shooting one. 

Any chance you have 09 Katera Serving specs 28" cam. z3?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone got string ,cable ,and serve lengths for a 08 Apa Mamba X2?


----------



## EXTREME 1

Breathn said:


> anyone got string ,cable ,and serve lengths for a 08 Apa Mamba X2?


which string length?


----------



## BYRD CREEK

X Hunter said:


> Need serving specs for and 08 Hoyt 737 cam and half


which cam #?


----------



## X Hunter

BYRD CREEK said:


> which cam #?


Dont have the bow but it is the larger cam for 28-29" draw see if i can get a # though


----------



## X Hunter

Sorry cant get a cam # playin phone tag but its a cam and half plus 28.5"-30" draw


----------



## njshadowwalker

I need serving specs for an 09 Katera

28" draw...Base cam is 5... cam size number is 4 (according to hoyts charts)

55.5 string 39 control 36 buss

I need serving specs for all.

top------bottom


ANYONE???


----------



## EXTREME 1

does anyone have a FORGE DUSTER HP 2001 string specs????
string 84.75 bc 34.25


----------



## smokin x's

njshadowwalker said:


> What size element? or are they module adjusted? Im heading to the local shop in a few and I think there is a guy there thats shooting one.
> 
> Any chance you have 09 Katera Serving specs 28" cam. z3?


im pretty sure they are module adjusted.


----------



## smokin x's

one last time I guess


conquest 4- mini max 29" draw I believe
bear element
pearson TX4 solo cam

lengths and serving specs please.
I really need these


thanks in advance


----------



## BYRD CREEK

smokin x's said:


> one last time I guess
> 
> 
> conquest 4- mini max 29" draw I believe
> bear element
> pearson TX4 solo cam
> 
> lengths and serving specs please.
> I really need these
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


c4
16.5, 27.75-31.75, 46-64, 8
10, [email protected]

element
17, 26-31, 43.5-61, 9
9.5, [email protected]

tx4
15, 27.75-32, no idler, 7
7.75, [email protected]


----------



## smokin x's

BYRD CREEK said:


> c4
> 16.5, 27.75-31.75, 46-64, 8
> 10, [email protected]
> 
> element
> 17, 26-31, 43.5-61, 9
> 9.5, [email protected]
> 
> tx4
> 15, 27.75-32, no idler, 7
> 7.75, [email protected]




thanks a ton :thumbs_up any chance on lengths for the tx4 and element?


----------



## BYRD CREEK

tx4 91 11/16, 35 1/2

element 87, 34 3/4


----------



## smokin x's

BYRD CREEK said:


> Look up I put them on there.:thumbs_up


sorry i meant string and cable lengths


----------



## njshadowwalker

Is there a difference bewtween the 08 and 09 katera serving lenghts?

I still need both


----------



## TcArchery08

*Whiper creeks 08 line up*

Innovator Pro 89” string



Starting from the bottom ( cam side) the serving extends for 16” from the loop.

11.5” break then 4.5” served for the arrow.

8.25” break then the rest of the string is served.



Innovator Pro 32.25” harness



Starting from the bottom ( cam side) the serving extends for 8.25” from the loop.

8” break then 7” served

The split beings from this point. There is 4” of string then each end is served to the loops.





Stealth LX 79.5” string



Starting from the bottom ( cam side) the serving extends for 16” from the loop.

11.5” break then 4.5” served for the arrow.

8.25” break then 31” served

6” break then the rest is served



Stealth LX 27.25” harness



Starting from the bottom ( cam side) the serving extends for 8.25” from the loop.

9.25” break then 1.75” served

The split beings from this point. There is 4” of string then each end is served to the loops.


----------



## smokin x's

how about a ross cr337?


string and cable length and serving specs please fellas

thanks in advance:thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08

need lengths and locations for 07 Bowtech Allegiance 28 1/2 DL


----------



## njshadowwalker

Matthews LX 29.5" draw

I need String/cable lenghths and serving specs

Anyone?


----------



## brianerwin

*still looking*



brianerwin said:


> Looking for string and cable lengths for a Parker Extreme Hunter Mag.
> 
> Thanks


I am still looking for the string and cable lengths and serving locations for the Parker Extreme Hunter Mag - please ?


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> how about a ross cr337?
> 
> 
> string and cable length and serving specs please fellas
> 
> thanks in advance:thumbs_up


anyone?
I need the lengths and serving specs for a 08 katera XL

Thanks in advance


----------



## njshadowwalker

smokin x's said:


> anyone?
> I need the lengths and serving specs for a 08 katera XL
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ive been tryng to find 08 and 09 specs as well:tongue:


----------



## TcArchery08

brianerwin said:


> I am still looking for the string and cable lengths and serving locations for the Parker Extreme Hunter Mag - please ?


this is what I have
parker hunter mag

string 94 1/2"

0----16-----27-----32-------46----------63---------9 1/4-------end

buss 39 1/2"

0----9 1/2 yoke is 8" long served 2" to 10"


----------



## reylamb

njshadowwalker said:


> Is there a difference bewtween the 08 and 09 katera serving lenghts?
> 
> I still need both


Sorry about that, I have not checked in here in a while......there is no difference in the serving lengths, the 08 and 09s have the same specs.


----------



## reylamb

smokin x's said:


> anyone?
> I need the lengths and serving specs for a 08 katera XL
> 
> Thanks in advance


Which cam and what size?


----------



## smokin x's

reylamb said:


> Which cam and what size?


Z3 cam and I believe its a 29" draw.

not sure on the cam number

still need the info for a ross cr337?


----------



## str8arrow

*08 Hoyt Vectrix Plus*

Anyone have the serving spec's for an 08 Vectrix Plus

DL-27


string-50.25
BC-34.75
CC-37.75


Thanks
Terry


----------



## outbackarcher

*Mathews Apex 7*

I need the string and cable lengths and serving measurements for a Apex 7 if someone can help me out.

Thanks


----------



## BYRD CREEK

QUOTE=outbackarcher;1053739400]I need the string and cable lengths and serving measurements for a Apex 7 if someone can help me out.

Thanks[/QUOTE]







[


----------



## njshadowwalker

Anyone have Hoyt v Tec serving specs???

String 53.5
Buss 37.75
CC 40.5


----------



## TcArchery08

njshadowwalker said:


> Anyone have Hoyt v Tec serving specs???
> 
> String 53.5
> Buss 37.75
> CC 40.5


I have 
string 14.5----23.5-29----14.5
buss 8in yoke and 8.75 at the cam end
CC 8----13.75


----------



## njshadowwalker

TcArchery08 said:


> I have
> string 14.5----23.5-29----14.5
> buss 8in yoke and 8.75 at the cam end
> CC 8----13.75


I assume its the same through the draw length dyue to adjustable cam. I believe its a 29" draw...

Thanks!


----------



## TcArchery08

as far as I know


----------



## njshadowwalker

This one is a long shot I suppose but...

06 Browning Illusion 29" draw

String/serving specs please:darkbeer:


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



njshadowwalker said:


> This one is a long shot I suppose but...
> 
> 06 Browning Illusion 29" draw
> 
> String/serving specs please:darkbeer:


Yip,
from bottom up
0-19--28.5-33.5--42.5--65.5--9
cable
9 on bottom
Jason-TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## smokin x's

one more time for a ross cr337 and 08 hoyt katera 29" draw i believe


----------



## reylamb

Do you happen to have the ross string and cable length? I think I have that one, but I am not sure which version of the 37" bow the guy had. He gave me some new strings he had not installed and I just built new ones for him, but I am not sure which specific ross 37" bow it was???????

On the katrera the standard Hoyt lengths should work for everything except the exact placement of the string stopper. The lengths below are for the 29" draw, but you need to make sure it is 29" first. These lengths work for the 28, 28.5, and 29 inch cams, but if it is 29.5 that will be a different length. You can get the lengths from the following link http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/Katera.pdf for the 08 kateras.


String 55.5
13.5" on both ends of the string, start the center serving 2" below the dead center of the string and go up 5" from that point.

Control cable 39
6" and 11.5" on the control cable.

Bus cable 36
13.5" on the bottom of the bus cable.


----------



## reylamb

Here is what I have for an 07 Ross CR337

String 101 1/8"
0>>>18.5-------30---35-----48 1/2-----------68 1/2------14<<<<<<0

Cable 38 1/8
9" on the bottom


----------



## njshadowwalker

spotshooter300 said:


> Yip,
> from bottom up
> 0-19--28.5-33.5--42.5--65.5--9
> cable
> 9 on bottom
> Jason-TINYS BOWSTRINGS


Thank you once again:thumbs_up


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



njshadowwalker said:


> Thank you once again:thumbs_up


Thats why I started this thread!If I got the measures Ill gladly share them.


----------



## njshadowwalker

spotshooter300 said:


> Thats why I started this thread!If I got the measures Ill gladly share them.


You have a PM!


----------



## brianerwin

*Diamond Rapture*

I am looking for the string and buss cable lengths and servings for the 2007Diamond Rapture.
I called Bowtech and I got 84 3/16 and 33 3/16
BUT... Talking to other string makers I get different lengths like 87 and 88,
so which is the correct lengths?
Is there one spec that is common? or it the set up to the buyer's specific draw lengths and weights?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

I'm in need of the serving layout for a pantera w/m-pro cam. Also curious is the cable measured including the yoke or without? 94-string/37-cable.
Thanks!


----------



## brianerwin

*Buss Cable*



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I'm in need of the serving layout for a pantera w/m-pro cam. Also curious is the cable measured including the yoke or without? 94-string/37-cable.
> Thanks!


The buss cable is always measured with the yolk section.


----------



## EXTREME 1

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I'm in need of the serving layout for a pantera w/m-pro cam. Also curious is the cable measured including the yoke or without? 94-string/37-cable.
> Thanks!


0------15 28------32 46---------63 8--------0

0------7 1/2 8 in yoke served 2"


----------



## str8arrow

*09 Vantage Elite*

Anyone have the serving specs for a 09 Vantage Elite 30"dl?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

brianerwin said:


> The buss cable is always measured with the yolk section.


Not on my Hoyt


----------



## brianerwin

*Hoyts*



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Not on my Hoyt


Hoyts are kind of different. If you would have posted that you were talking about a Hoyt my would have been different.

Hoyts have a buss cable with a Y section. Sometimes it is a very small bowstring and a single string with a loop at both ends and the little bowstring is folded in half and placed in one loop and the other is served and attaches to the cam. This is a floating yolk. In this case the entire length is figured into to buss cable but it is made in different lengths.
There is also a control cable on hoyts that is simply a small string with servings at each end and attaches to the cams.


----------



## TcArchery08

anyone have the lengths and locations for a 2005 bowtech allegiance?
Thanks


----------



## str8arrow

Here you go;
Bowtech Allegiance

String

56.75

>------16-----26.25--30.75-----16-----<

Control Cable

38 1/8

>---7-------------11----<

Hope these help!

Terry


----------



## TcArchery08

your awsome thank you


----------



## brianerwin

brianerwin said:


> Hoyts are kind of different. If you would have posted that you were talking about a Hoyt my would have been different.


My mistake, I misread your post and I should have realized that you actually were talking about Hoyt bows and cams.

I do believe that Hoyt does use some strange configurations for their control cables and buss cables. Sometimes they use a floating buss cable which is 2 strings put together so that the yolk and cable ends float to center. I guess this is to ensure an absolute center position on the yolk. 
The total length of this is figured into the entire string length so when you make it, you have to figure it all together.
Lets say that you have to make your buss cable 33 inches (I am making up this number for the example) First you would make your yolk which is just a 16" bowstring - serve both ends at 3". Fold this string in half and now you have 8". Now make a string 25" long and serve the tag end and leave the other end unserved. Thread the 16" string through the unserved loop and fold it in half. If you measure the whole string assembly from end to end your string should be 33" long. Now all you have to do is to put it on your bow and you should be all set.


----------



## EXTREME 1

does anyone happen to have the specs for a Ross C334

string is 95 1/8
buss is 35 1/2


----------



## jjambow

*need string length*

need string length for a ross caradic solo cam 60-70 lbs


----------



## BYRD CREEK

jjambow said:


> need string length for a ross caradic solo cam 60-70 lbs


----------



## jjambow

*need string length*

customer said string is 95 1/8, i need to make sure, along with the serving demisions. thanks joe


----------



## str8arrow

*05 Alligiance update*

I made a mistake when i quoted the lenght for the 05 bowtech alligiance in my last post. The lenght should be 56 3/16. All other specs are correct.


----------



## BKING267

*2003 alpine impact-extreme*

Would like the string and cable lenths of 2003 Alpine Impact-Extreme single cam thanks Brent


----------



## outbackarcher

*Hoyt Vetrix Plus*

I need the serving locations on the string for the Vetrix Plus 30" DL


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jjambow

*ross caradic string length 95 1/8*

does anyone have serving demisions for a ross cardiac where the string is 95 1/8? thanks joe


----------



## jjambow

*ross caradic*

the bow is a single cam 33 ata. thanks joe


----------



## brianerwin

*Bear Advantage*

Anybody have the lengths and servings for the Bear Advantage?


----------



## jjambow

*elite z28*

any info on the z28?


----------



## Eric131

*Scepter 4 Nitrous B*

Looking for string and cable specs for a Martin S4 with nitrous B cams and mag limbs. It is the X system as well. (Shoot through.)

Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Anyone got serving specs for the Bear Done deal..?


----------



## brianerwin

*Advantage*



brianerwin said:


> Anybody have the lengths and servings for the Bear Advantage?


I am still looking for this one. Does anybody have the lengths and serving placements for this ....please???


----------



## Lerie

*Switchback LD*

Looking for string - cable and serving specs for the Mathews Switchback LD. Thanks in advance - Paul


----------



## BC4Bowhunter

Looking for serving lengths for a Mathews Reezen 6.5 String 90.75 ,cable 34.5 Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



Lerie said:


> Looking for string - cable and serving specs for the Mathews Switchback LD. Thanks in advance - Paul


 standard
Switchback lengths


----------



## spotshooter300

*reezen*



BC4Bowhunter said:


> Looking for serving lengths for a Mathews Reezen 6.5 String 90.75 ,cable 34.5 Thanks


Yip

Build
90.25
0-19-27.5-31.5--41.5-75.25--8.5

34.25

6-18.5--9


----------



## TcArchery08

serving specs for mathews dxt with roller guard string length-86 1/4,and cable length-32 1/4 please 
Thank you


----------



## BC4Bowhunter

spotshooter300 said:


> Yip
> 
> Build
> 90.25
> 0-19-27.5-31.5--41.5-75.25--8.5
> 
> 34.25
> 
> 6-18.5--9


Great Thanks Spot


----------



## EXTREME 1

jjambow said:


> does anyone have serving demisions for a ross cardiac where the string is 95 1/8? thanks joe


Nope I have lengths for a 91 1/2 string.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

still looking for Bear Done Deal specs..


----------



## Xbow Kenny

*Xforce gx*

Does anyone have the serving specs for an 09 xforce gx?


----------



## springy shooter

Thanks to everybody who has posted string and cable lengths and serving lengths! It is a BIG help!!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



Xbow Kenny said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for an 09 xforce gx?


61 5/8--loops 5/8
0-20.75---29 3/8--33 3/8---20.75
speed nocks ()
(2)-17 3/8---(4)---18.75----(2)-20 1/8
24 5/8--27 1/8 stopper

33 13/16--loops 5/8 & 3/4
0-8.25-10.25----7.5

36.5 loops 1/2---1/2-3/8--loop serving required
0-10-------4

Tiny


----------



## brianerwin

brianerwin said:


> I am still looking for this one. Does anybody have the lengths and serving placements for the Bear Advantage ....please???



The string is 86 7/8"
Getting cable length later on this afternoon.

Thank you in advance! :wink:


----------



## JHolling

*07 Bowtech Commander*

Hi,
Would anyone have the specs and severibg lengths for an )7 Bowtech Commander. 
Thanks in adavance,
Jon


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone got specs on the Bowtech admiral...?


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



Breathn said:


> anyone got specs on the Bowtech admiral...?


I havent used these specs yet :
57 1/16
0-18.25--21.75--23.5--27.75-31---18.25
1 speed nock @ 16 each end

35 1/16

10-17.5---24.25--6
10-14.5---21.25--6


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the specs and severibg lengths for an 07 Bowtech Commander.
> Thanks in adavance,
> Jon


60 3/16
16.25/17.5---28 3/16-32 11/16--17.5--16.25
2 speed nocks @16.25 each end

41 5/8
7.5--12.5


----------



## JHolling

spotshooter300 said:


> 60 3/16
> 16.25/17.5---28 3/16-32 11/16--17.5--16.25
> 2 speed nocks @16.25 each end
> 
> 41 5/8
> 7.5--12.5


Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## str8arrow

*Diamond Triumph spec's*

Anyone have the string specs for a Diamond Triumph?


----------



## brianerwin

*Two strings*

Does anyone have the serving lengths for a BEAR SENTRY String?

Length is 56 1/2"

Also I need serving lengths for a Hoyt?

Not sure what bow it is but the string length is 54"

And it has a double cam system. 
Buss Cables are 35 1/2"

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## njshadowwalker

For the hoyt's you can do 15" on each end for the cam servings on the string not sure on the center though. I usually find the center of the string, go 3" up and 2" down.


----------



## TcArchery08

need lengths and serving specs for a 08 Elite GTO 28" draw with sts.
Thank you


----------



## TcArchery08

also need specs for 06 martin razor x dyan cam
92.25 28-33 draw
38 yoke


----------



## dwagoner

Breathn said:


> Here they are
> string is 58 3/4
> cc are 45 3/8
> 
> string ends =16in center serve 27 1/2 -32in
> 
> Cable are 11 1/2 on one end and 6 1/2 on other...use 5/8 loops and 2 speed nocks at 15 1/2in


On the center serving do you go from top of string down?? or bottom up for the start point? TY


----------



## bmacMO

I just bought a used Elite Aigil and it looks like the cable may need to be replaced. Can I just replace the cable without replacing the string? If so what type of string did they put on the Aigil?


----------



## O_POSSUM

*07 Ross CR331*

I need the serving specs please

String 89 1/8

Cable 32 1/2

On the bow I just got the serving for the STS is off a 1/2"

Thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

*speed nocks*

how many of you are useing speed nocks on your strings? I keep getting customers asking about them and I havent used or installed I dont even know where to buy them lol, so I thought I'd ask you guy.


----------



## sportsman

My 82nd came with speed knocks. When I replaced the string, after tuning, I was getting better speed so I didnt bother to replace the knocks.


----------



## JRH60

anyone have string and cable specs for a jennings quasar single cam model,the bow came in today for new string/cable but the info tag is gone and I don't think the current set is to spec. thanks in advance.


----------



## JRH60

TcArchery08 said:


> how many of you are useing speed nocks on your strings? I keep getting customers asking about them and I havent used or installed I dont even know where to buy them lol, so I thought I'd ask you guy.


if a bow comes in with them on I make sure it goe's back out with them. I use standard brass nock points and slide shrink tube over them and heat it up.as far as positioning,thats trial and error if the bow didn't already have them.


----------



## TcArchery08

sounds like alot more trouble then its worth thanks tho


----------



## TcArchery08

Need serving specs for a Diamond BLACK ICE string 88 5/16 cable 33 1/4 thanks


----------



## O_POSSUM

O_POSSUM said:


> I need the serving specs please
> 
> String 89 1/8
> 
> Cable 32 1/2
> 
> On the bow I just got the serving for the STS is off a 1/2"
> 
> Thanks



anyone, still need it:darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08

O_POSSUM said:


> anyone, still need it:darkbeer:


whats the bow?


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> whats the bow?


oh duh nevermind


----------



## brianerwin

*Bowstring Servings*

Does anyone have the serving lenghts for a Diamond Rapture
Bowstring length 84 3/16?

Thank You for your help here.

Brian


----------



## outbackarcher

*Bear Truth 2*

I need the serving specs for the Truth 2. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

*09 Alpha max 35*

Does anyone have the serving dimensions for the 09 Hoyt Alpha Max 35 #2 cam?


----------



## brianerwin

brianerwin said:


> Does anyone have the serving lenghts for a 0Diamond Rapture
> Bowstring length 84 3/16?
> 
> Thank You for your help here.
> 
> Brian


Just for Clarification this would be for an 07 Diamond Rapture


----------



## SlatecreekB/H

*High country*

Does anyone know the string lengths for a high country excalibur. i know the axle to axle in 31 3/4. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JHolling

*07 Hoyt pro elite cam 1/2*

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving specs for an '07 Hoyt Pro Elite Xt 2000 limbs with regular cam 1/2 cams?
Thanks in adavance,
Jon


----------



## Archerbruce

*09 Alpha Max35*

Still looking for the serving spec for the 09 Alpha Max 35 with the XTR #2 cam
string 54.75
cc 29.25
Bus 37

any help will be appreciated


----------



## spotshooter300

*cc*



Archerbruce said:


> Still looking for the serving spec for the 09 Alpha Max 35 with the XTR #2 cam
> string 54.75
> cc 29.25
> Bus 37
> 
> any help will be appreciated


Please check out you control cable length.


----------



## Rambu

jjambow said:


> any info on the z28?


i am still looking for them too....


----------



## Archerbruce

Archerbruce said:


> Still looking for the serving spec for the 09 Alpha Max 35 with the XTR #2 cam
> string 54.75
> cc 29.25
> Bus 37
> 
> any help will be appreciated


oops typo CC 39.25 

thanks spotshooter300 for catching that


----------



## TcArchery08

I think Elite has all there spec on there website forums


----------



## smokin x's

Mathews Ultra 2?

anyone got it?
i need string and cable lengths and serving specs please


thanks in advance


----------



## outbackarcher

Archerbruce said:


> Still looking for the serving spec for the 09 Alpha Max 35 with the XTR #2 cam
> string 54.75
> cc 29.25
> Bus 37
> 
> any help will be appreciated



String 0-----15.5---20 5/8--23 1/8---27---31------15.5------0

CC 0---5-------------------13-----0

BC 0----12--------------------0


These should put you where you need to be.


----------



## Archerbruce

Thanks Outbackarcher for the info.


----------



## O_POSSUM

07 Ross CR331




O_POSSUM said:


> I need the serving specs please
> 
> String 89 1/8
> 
> Cable 32 1/2
> 
> On the bow I just got the serving for the STS is off a 1/2"
> 
> Thanks


STILL NEED IT, ANYONE?


----------



## Rambu

TcArchery08 said:


> I think Elite has all there spec on there website forums


yeah i seen those... but they are not build.... and from what i am hearing the custom guys found that diff lengths then posted work better... that is what i am on the hunt for....


----------



## TcArchery08

hm... I hope they work I just sent a set out built to those spec's


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> Mathews Ultra 2?
> 
> anyone got it?
> i need string and cable lengths and serving specs please
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




once again.
does anyone have these? i kinda need em in a hurry

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TcArchery08

smokin x's said:


> once again.
> does anyone have these? i kinda need em in a hurry
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated


this is what I have
ultra 2
string is 93 1/8
0---18 1/2" 27.5---32 45-------60.5 8------0
buss is 38 7/8
0------9 and has a 8in yoke.


----------



## smokin x's

TcArchery08 said:


> this is what I have
> ultra 2
> string is 93 1/8
> 0---18 1/2" 27.5---32 45-------60.5 8------0
> buss is 38 7/8
> 0------9 and has a 8in yoke.


thanks very much. sent you a PM on the Alien :thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08

smokin x's said:


> thanks very much. sent you a PM on the Alien :thumbs_up


:wink:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Drenalin LD*

Specs on a Drenalin LD
I just had someone send me these, and lost them, and have another set to do... 
Please help  LOL

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## TcArchery08

*ProLine* said:


> Specs on a Drenalin LD
> I just had someone send me these, and lost them, and have another set to do...
> Please help  LOL
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Mathews Drenalin Ld

0--17----30-34----46--82 3/4---10--0


0--6----19 3/4----9--0


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thank you
Very much appreciated

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## TcArchery08

:wink:


----------



## dwagoner

Flyguy958 said:


> I need the string and cable serving lengths for 2007 Bowtech Constitution.
> Thanks Rick





Breathn said:


> Here they are
> string is 58 3/4
> cc are 45 3/8
> 
> string ends =16in center serve 27 1/2 -32in
> 
> Cable are 11 1/2 on one end and 6 1/2 on other...use 5/8 loops and 2 speed nocks at 15 1/2in


JOHN these numbers are good for all constitutions regardless of DL or anything else right? just wanna make sure before it start twisting up. 

also on the cables im not sure about the 6 1/2 for the split end???? this mean the split needs to be 6 1/2" and serve a few inches??? 

Thanks brother!


----------



## dwagoner

Twiztd1 said:


> Serving specs for a 2008 Constitution.





spotshooter300 said:


> Here is what i have
> 
> 0--16.5--28-33--16.5
> 
> 0---11.5------6.25-0
> 
> got this info from another AT maker,havent tried it yet,but I'd trust it!


JOHN wanted to bounce off these specs, i do need for an 07 but wanted to verify since there almost identical but center serving off an inch between the two. Thanks for the help


----------



## after elk

You're pretty close. I measured the stock string on a Constitution and found it to be 27 3/4" - 32 3/4" for the center serving.


----------



## after elk

Anybody have serving specs for an 06 Old Glory? I would appreciate the help.

Thanks


----------



## after elk

after elk said:


> Anybody have serving specs for an 06 Old Glory? I would appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks


sorry, need specs for an 05 Old Glory not an 06


----------



## reylamb

dwagoner said:


> JOHN these numbers are good for all constitutions regardless of DL or anything else right? just wanna make sure before it start twisting up.
> 
> also on the cables im not sure about the 6 1/2 for the split end???? this mean the split needs to be 6 1/2" and serve a few inches???
> 
> Thanks brother!


Wasn't the 07 a binary, and therefore would not have spilt cables?????


----------



## dwagoner

reylamb said:


> Wasn't the 07 a binary, and therefore would not have spilt cables?????


yeppers i dont know too much about the bowtechs so i was just thinking it was, got that all cleared up now LOL TY


----------



## TcArchery08

any one have specs a 07 Diamond Rapture?


----------



## TcArchery08

also need lengths and serving spec for a 02/03 AR31


----------



## freddyd

*Diamond Stud Specs*

Hey everyone. I'm a newbie and need the string and cable specs for the Diamond Stud. Anyone? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LHpuncher

how about an elite xlr


----------



## smokin x's

anybody got

ultra elite, XT2000
cam 1/2 #5

i got lengths i just need serving specs?


thanks in advance


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone having trouble with bowtech guardian strings...?I built some and the customer said his poundage went up 9 pds..so I checked my specs and the string was correct but my specs have 38 1/8 on the cables...and thats what bowtechs website says also,,but the sticker on the limb has 38 1/4 on it..so bowtech has something messed up..anyone had this problem yet..?


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> anybody got
> 
> ultra elite, XT2000
> cam 1/2 #5
> 
> i got lengths i just need serving specs?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




does anybody have these?


----------



## Jesse

*...*

Need serving specs for Buckmaster 3000....... Anyone have anything????........ Thanks!!


----------



## TcArchery08

Jesse said:


> Need serving specs for Buckmaster 3000....... Anyone have anything????........ Thanks!!


what year?


----------



## Bearguy

*Bowtech Liberty*

Need string and cable lenght for a 05 Bowtech Liberty.

Also need serving lenghts if anybody has them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Can somebody please give me the string and cable lengths for a 07 bowtech tomkat? The cams say E on them if that helps. Thanks, GB


----------



## str8arrow

05 Liberty Freedom cam

String 89 15/16
>------18--------26 5/8---30 7/8--------42 3/4------61 1/4-----8 1/2--<

Buss Cable 35 7/16

>-----9---------------<


07 Tomkat

String 53.75
>------16-------24 15/16--29 7/16-----------16----<

Control Cable 36 3/8
>-----6.5-----------------11.5----<


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Great. Thanks, GB


----------



## Bearguy

Thanks!!

Bg


----------



## reylamb

smokin x's said:


> does anybody have these?


The "generic" lengths will work.

String......14.5" on each end, for the center serving start 2" below the dead center of the string and serve up 5" from there.

CC-----6 on one end, 12 on the other

BC-----13


----------



## smokin x's

serving lengths and locations for a 2004 bear buckmaster BTR single cam


string- 88.75"

cable-36"


thanks in advance


----------



## airbourn

Does anyone have serving lenghths for a '08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne? string and cables.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

*Switchback LD*

Does anyone have the string and cable lengths for a Switchback LD
along with serving locations


----------



## outbackarcher

*Bowtech Pro 38*

I need serving specs for a Bowtech Pro 38 Single cam.

Any help is appreciated.

thanks

Larry


----------



## O_POSSUM

07 Ross CR331



I need the serving specs please

String 89 1/8

Cable 32 1/2

On the bow I just got the serving for the STS is off a 1/2"

Thanks
STILL NEED IT, ANYONE?


----------



## outbackarcher

*Bowtech Patriot*

I need the serving specs for Bowtech Patriot One Cam.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



outbackarcher said:


> I need the serving specs for Bowtech Patriot One Cam.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent to you


----------



## Tony Z.

Please,
Anyone have servings specs for a 08 commander?
I found string and cabel lenght on the Bowtec site ( 59 3/8 42 3/4 ) but now I need the servings measurements.
Many thanks in advance.
Tony Z.


----------



## spotshooter300

*lengths*



spotshooter300 said:


> I havent used these specs yet :
> (-----57 1/16----)
> 0-18.25--21.75--23.5--27.75-31---18.25
> 1 speed nock @ 16 each end
> 
> (-----35 1/16----)
> 
> 10-17.5---24.25--6
> 10-14.5---21.25--6


The listed lengths here seem to be incorrect.
Disregard these lengths


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mathews Monster

Thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

specs for 2005 Parker Buckshot bow and the String is 52" and the Buss Cables are 33 3/4"
thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

*Bowtech Guardian*

I need the serving specs on a Bowtech Guardian. If anyone has these I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

*Bowtech Mity Mite*

I need the serving specs for a Bowtech Mity Mite if anyone has them.

Thanks


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> serving lengths and locations for a 2004 bear buckmaster BTR single cam
> 
> 
> string- 88.75"
> 
> cable-36"
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




once again?


----------



## EXTREME 1

outbackarcher said:


> I need the serving specs for a Bowtech Mity Mite if anyone has them.
> 
> Thanks


found the mighty mite

string
0----17.5 25 3/4-----30.5 41.5------56.5 9------0

buss
0-----9 and 8" yoke


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> once again?


anybody?


----------



## outbackarcher

EXTREME 1 said:


> found the mighty mite
> 
> string
> 0----17.5 25 3/4-----30.5 41.5------56.5 9------0
> 
> buss
> 0-----9 and 8" yoke




Cool!

Thanks


----------



## wildhunter7607

het i wood like to on how on the string cable how the tweats


----------



## Breathn

*Speed Pro..*

anyone got lengths and serve specs for a 08 High Country speed pro??


----------



## TcArchery08

need specs for 07 PSE MACH X with X1 cam.
thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

*Switchback XT*

I know I have these but can't seem to find them. I need the serving specs for a Mathews Switchback XT.

Thanks


----------



## arrow-slinger

anyone have string and cable lenghts for a Fred Bear Truth 2


----------



## outbackarcher

arrow-slinger said:


> anyone have string and cable lenghts for a Fred Bear Truth 2



The string is 94 1/16 and the cable is 35 1/8


----------



## Deezlin

I went through and took out some specs for string sets I didn't have. I added these to my chart collection.

Here is a few that I never saw answers for. Incidently I make the strings for Concept and this is what I am using now.

I do not check this thread very often. If you need anything let me know and I will post it if I have it.


----------



## TcArchery08

need specs for.
PSE chaos
Mathews LX
thanks


----------



## Deezlin

Here are some charts for the Mathews bows.


----------



## JHolling

*Rytera triad w/npro cam*

Hi, 
Would anyone have the serving specs. for this particular bow. I have the string and cable legths.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Deezlin

Here is a Hoyt.


----------



## TcArchery08

anyone have specs for a Custom Shooting Systems Contender Bow?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Pearson z-34, Please!
Thank you


----------



## smokin x's

*ProLine* said:


> Pearson z-34, Please!
> Thank you


single or r2b2 cam?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Single


----------



## EXTREME 1

Looking for a Diamond The Rock serving measurements. 

String is 84 3/16

Buss is 33 3/4


----------



## 3dshooter80

anybody got the serving specs for a 02 conquest 2 with max cam? I found the specs for the minimax but I need them for the max cam.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## JHolling

*'08 bowtech guardian*

Hi,
Would anyone have the string and cable legths as well as the serving specs. for this bow. I would really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the string and cable legths as well as the serving specs. for this bow. I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Someone, anyone? Please .
Jon


----------



## BOWGOD

JHolling said:


> Someone, anyone? Please .
> Jon


here you go. As far as I know the 07 and 08 are the same.


----------



## JHolling

Thanks I appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## brianerwin

*Parker Buckshot*



TcArchery08 said:


> specs for 2005 Parker Buckshot bow and the String is 52" and the Buss Cables are 33 3/4"
> thanks


(String 52")

0>--13.5----22 28.5----13.5--<0

(2 Buss Cables 33 3/4")

0>----5->--7----------7--<0


----------



## TcArchery08

brianerwin said:


> (String 52")
> 
> 0>--13.5----22 28.5----13.5--<0
> 
> (2 Buss Cables 33 3/4")
> 
> 0>----5->--7----------7--<0


thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

Need serving specs for a Bear Done Deal string 93 1/16” and the cable length is 34 ¾”
Thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> Need serving specs for a Bear Done Deal string 93 1/16” and the cable length is 34 ¾”
> Thanks


anyone???


----------



## str8arrow

*Hoyt Advenger 23" draw*

Anyone have the serving specs for this bow?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone got the truth 2 lengths..


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> Need serving specs for a Bear Done Deal string 93 1/16” and the cable length is 34 ¾”
> Thanks


anyone??? please I really need these specs and Bear Archery doesnt give them out


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mathews Mustang...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Mathews Mustang...


Need the specs on a Mathews Mustang Please


----------



## grey squirrel

*PM sent*

PM sent on the Mustang specs Joe.
--GS


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

High country Supreme 3d


----------



## TcArchery08

*ProLine* said:


> High country Supreme 3d


I also need these specs


----------



## NP Archery

I'm looking for serving specs for a Mathews Conquest 2 with max cam. String should be 103.75 and cable 44. Any help would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## iahoytman

*excellent info.*

I am new to the string making and wondered about all the different bows and lengths and where to find the info. thought maybe the bow manufactures would supply but wasn't sure. When i got on the thread I have seen the typical response of almost all bow hunters and archery related feilds that I have been priveleged to be introduced into and can say that you guys are of good form and conduct to one an other and my hat is off to your willingness to help each other and the great sport of archery. thanks for creating the thread I will be on and asking questions to learn as much as I can and hopefully you all can help a green horn.


----------



## jcmorgan31

Anybody have the information for a Parker Ultra Lite 31?


----------



## TcArchery08

iahoytman said:


> I am new to the string making and wondered about all the different bows and lengths and where to find the info. thought maybe the bow manufactures would supply but wasn't sure. When i got on the thread I have seen the typical response of almost all bow hunters and archery related feilds that I have been priveleged to be introduced into and can say that you guys are of good form and conduct to one an other and my hat is off to your willingness to help each other and the great sport of archery. thanks for creating the thread I will be on and asking questions to learn as much as I can and hopefully you all can help a green horn.


Welcome to AT


----------



## Deezlin

This is what I have for a Ross 331.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> High country Supreme 3d


Still need these, Please


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Alright I need the following:

High country supreme 3d

Diamond Razor Edge

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks guys


----------



## Hinkelmonster

I love this place!

Thanks to everyone here!


----------



## TcArchery08

*Mathews S2*

Need lengths and serving specs for a Mathews S2
Thanks


----------



## Hinkelmonster

TcArchery08 said:


> Need lengths and serving specs for a Mathews S2
> Thanks


I'll second that!!!


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*



TcArchery08 said:


> Need lengths and serving specs for a Mathews S2
> Thanks


Standard switchback lengths


----------



## iahoytman

*strings*

Hi everyone , I need measurments for PSE Mach X and for PSE Diablo and finally for a Hoyt Vectrix , thanks all


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Alright I need the following:
> 
> High country supreme 3d
> 
> Diamond Razor Edge
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks guys


Still in need


----------



## TcArchery08

spotshooter300 said:


> Standard switchback lengths


are the serving locations the same as well?


----------



## TcArchery08

iahoytman said:


> Hi everyone , I need measurments for PSE Mach X and for PSE Diablo and finally for a Hoyt Vectrix , thanks all


what year PSE mach x?
06 is
96.25
18---30 1/8--34 1/8---(45--67)---10
34.37
Standard cable serve


----------



## TcArchery08

*ProLine* said:


> Still in need


Im looking for the razor I did one a while back just need to find the specs


----------



## spotshooter300

*Switchback and s2*



tcarchery08 said:


> are the serving locations the same as well?


yip


----------



## spotshooter300

*Razor edge*

Yip

50 1/8
15-22-26.75-15

32
9 on cable ends


----------



## TcArchery08

spotshooter300 said:


> yip


sweet thanks


----------



## spotshooter300

*2006 pse diablo x2*

2006 diablo nrg one cam
89.5
16--26.5-31--40-60-8

34.25-34
9

2007 diablo nrg hybrid
55.5
14--25.25--30.25-14

37
4-10

34.5-1/8 short
9.5


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

High country supreme 3d...
Even if you just have the string cable lengths... I will be able to find out the serving myself.


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

*ProLine* said:


> High country supreme 3d...
> Even if you just have the string cable lengths... I will be able to find out the serving myself.




high country supreme 

58 1/8 13in ends 28-32 center 
41 7/8 10 in end w 7 in yoke


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



*ProLine* said:


> High country supreme 3d...
> Even if you just have the string cable lengths... I will be able to find out the serving myself.


What limb length,I've got a lot of HCA lengths.


----------



## bopo2

*string specs*

any one have the string and cable lengths and serving lengths specs for a apex 8 and a conquest 4 thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

bopo2 said:


> any one have the string and cable lengths and serving lengths specs for a apex 8 and a conquest 4 thanks


Heres the Conquest 4
0---16-1/2---29--34-3/8---49---65-1/2---10---0 =103-1/4
yoke is 7-1/2 and 11-1/2 on the end


----------



## Hinkelmonster

spotshooter300 said:


> 07 HOYT VECTRIX 28.5
> 53
> 16--25.25--30.25--16
> 35.25
> 8-10---13
> 38
> 13---7


How much difference would there be on a Vectrix from a 27.5" and a 28.5" draw as far as serving goes?


----------



## TcArchery08

I need serving lacations for a 06 Dartin Strom II String: 86 1/8 Cable: 37 5/8


----------



## smokin x's

any one by chance have the lengths and serving specs for a Hoyt AM 32 28.5" draw?


----------



## outbackarcher

smokin x's said:


> any one by chance have the lengths and serving specs for a Hoyt AM 32 28.5" draw?



String 55 0-----15.5---20.75--23 1/8---27---31----15.5-----0

C. Cable 36.75 0------12------------6---0

B. Cable 34.50 0-----10--------------0


----------



## smokin x's

outbackarcher said:


> String 55 0-----15.5---20.75--23 1/8---27---31----15.5-----0
> 
> C. Cable 36.75 0------12------------6---0
> 
> B. Cable 34.50 0-----10--------------0


thanks greatly :thumbs_up


----------



## SMOKES

Not a string maker but I sure would like to know the set up for a S4 with 16" stright limbs and Bcams
so as to get a 30" Dl non shoot thru
any ideas
BTW I would think that to leave these here till the string thead caught on 
would be a better place to adveriste(Here)


----------



## Hinkelmonster

*Woooo Hoooo, I get to help someone else!!!!!*



SMOKES said:


> Not a string maker but I sure would like to know the set up for a S4 with 16" stright limbs and Bcams
> so as to get a 30" Dl non shoot thru
> any ideas
> BTW I would think that to leave these here till the string thead caught on
> would be a better place to adveriste(Here)


Martin S4 Mag Nitrous B


----------



## SMOKES

Hinkelmonster said:


> Martin S4 Mag Nitrous B


HM
thanks a million I thought this would be tha case as I had a set made and it was 1 inch shot on the dl and they measure 52.25


----------



## TcArchery08

Anyone have lengths on a PSE Nova?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Looking for serving length/locations for the PSE Firstorm Lite!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have GT500 specs? need lengths and serving placements ASAP. 

Thanks.


----------



## Geo1der

Twiztd1 said:


> Anyone have GT500 specs? need lengths and serving placements ASAP.
> 
> Thanks.


I could use these also....thanks!


----------



## str8arrow

Randy do you know the year of the Firestorm?


----------



## LBmaN

Does anyone have string and cable lengths for a 2007 PSE Mach X NX?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Looking to get serving specs for PSE bowmadness XL Thanks!!


----------



## Geo1der

Twiztd1 said:


> Anyone have GT500 specs? need lengths and serving placements ASAP.
> 
> Thanks.


Customer contacted me with these specs for the GT500. Should be served with Halo or 2x.


----------



## reylamb

I need serving specs for an 08 Bowtech Allegiance, string is 56 3/4 cables are 37 1/4.

Would 7 & 11 still work for the cables?
Would 15 still work for the cam ends?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

reylamb said:


> I need serving specs for an 08 Bowtech Allegiance, string is 56 3/4 cables are 37 1/4.
> 
> Would 7 & 11 still work for the cables?
> Would 15 still work for the cam ends?


I would think so I don't think they changed the cam design!!!


----------



## outbackarcher

*Elite Agil*

I need serving specs for a Elite Agil if anyone has them.

Thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

outbackarcher said:


> I need serving specs for a Elite Agil if anyone has them.
> 
> Thanks



0---9---28--47---58 1/2-62 1/2--65 1/2-67 1/2---72 1/2---0
standard yoke serve


----------



## bopo2

*parker challenger*

does anyone have the serving specs for a parker challenger


----------



## outbackarcher

TcArchery08 said:


> 0---9---28--47---58 1/2-62 1/2--65 1/2-67 1/2---72 1/2---0
> standard yoke serve



Thanks!!


----------



## Twiztd1

Thanks George. How about some Z28 specs??????


----------



## TcArchery08

outbackarcher said:


> Thanks!!


no problem


----------



## str8arrow

*Browning Mirage sx*

Anyone have the serving specs for this bow 02 Browning Mirage SX string lenght 88.50".
Thanks in advance!


----------



## TcArchery08

any one have custom lengths for a 08 ultraelite with c2 cams 29" draw? factory lengths dont seem to work right


----------



## outbackarcher

*Pse gx6*

I need the string and serving specs for a PSE GX6.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## servingspinner

I am looking for serving measurements on a Mathews Ignition!!! Anyone?


----------



## jcmorgan31

Bear Truth II serving lengths.......


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have Z28 specs?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

2007 Bear Instinct

Browning Eclipse

Martin Monster Buck Hunter

2008 Pearson Tx4 R2B2 cams

2008 Pearson z-34


----------



## TcArchery08

*ProLine* said:


> 2007 Bear Instinct


0---16.5---26--30.5---41---60.5---9---0
6" yoke 9 on the cam


----------



## TcArchery08

Need specs for a Mathews Drenalin DLD 29.5" draw, string 99.75"Cable 39.5"


----------



## outbackarcher

jcmorgan31 said:


> Bear Truth II serving lengths.......


String 94 1/16 0----16.5--19.5-21---29---33.5---39-42--44 3/8-----63 1/2----8---0


Cable 35 1/8 serve 9"


----------



## outbackarcher

TcArchery08 said:


> Need specs for a Mathews Drenalin DLD 29.5" draw, string 99.75"Cable 39.5"



String 0----17----30---34----46-----------82 3/4---10----0

Cable starting at yoke 0-->--9-->--19 3/4----6--<--0 Cam End


----------



## TcArchery08

outbackarcher said:


> String 0----17----30---34----46-----------82 3/4---10----0
> 
> Cable starting at yoke 0-->--9-->--19 3/4----6--<--0 Cam End


Sweet thank you


----------



## outbackarcher

*Pse gx 6*

I also just got the serving specs for the GX. Here they are in case someone needs them later.

String 61 5/8

0---20 3/4--24 5/8--27 1/8---29 3/8---33 3/8----20 3/4---0

Speed nocks 2 @ 17 3/8, 4 @ 18 3/4, 2 @ 20 1/8

Control Cable 36 1/2

0----10--------4--0

Buss Cable 33 3/16

Serve end 7 1/4 and 8 1/4 yoke


----------



## airbourn

I'm looking for the serving specs for a '08 Diamond Rock any help would be welcomed.


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> any one have custom lengths for a 08 ultraelite with c2 cams 29" draw? factory lengths dont seem to work right


anyone???


----------



## okarcher1

*Moneymaker NI string info*

anyone got the serving specs on a PSE moneymaker NI


----------



## TcArchery08

*Specs for*

Alpine Sidewinder (2003) 
string 95" 
buss 39.5"


----------



## reylamb

TcArchery08 said:


> anyone???


Factory specs have always worked well for me with the Hoyts. Which limbs does your customer have, and is he sure it is 29" DL?

For Hoyts I usually have the customers give me the bow, limbs, cam, and cam numbers off the cam. I was suprised how many folks thought they had one sized cam when they really had another.....


----------



## TcArchery08

reylamb said:


> Factory specs have always worked well for me with the Hoyts. Which limbs does your customer have, and is he sure it is 29" DL?
> 
> For Hoyts I usually have the customers give me the bow, limbs, cam, and cam numbers off the cam. I was suprised how many folks thought they had one sized cam when they really had another.....


08 hoyt ultraelite 60-70# Xt2000 limbs
C2 5.0 cams 29" DL
he said he had a few different set on there ans has twis add alot of twist to both cable to get the cams in to time, I've never had an issue with there specs but if hes had few set from different makers and has had the same problem somethings wrong


----------



## TcArchery08

specs and lengths for 07 Browning Micro Midas 3


----------



## airbourn

serving specs for '09 Diamond Iceman


----------



## emtarcher

Specs for a Mathews Q2 XL ??


----------



## john09040

Hoyt Ultra or Pro Elite XT-2000 #4 C2 cam I have lengths I need serving specs please any bow with #4 Base C2 cams.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



outbackarcher said:


> I also just got the serving specs for the GX. Here they are in case someone needs them later.
> 
> String 61 5/8
> 
> 0---20 3/4--24 5/8--27 1/8---29 3/8---33 3/8----20 3/4---0
> 
> Speed nocks 2 @ 17 3/8, 4 @ 18 3/4, 2 @ 20 1/8
> 
> Control Cable 36 1/2
> 
> 0----10--------4--0
> 
> Buss Cable 33 3/16
> 
> Serve end 7 1/4 and 8 1/4 yoke


all this is correct except the buss is 33 13/16 ....thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

Breathn said:


> all this is correct except the buss is 33 13/16 ....thanks




Sorry about the typo. I have the info right in my notes...just can't get it from paper to screen.


----------



## TcArchery08

serving spec for 08 hoyt vetrix 29" DL


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Hinkelmonster said:


> Looking for serving length/locations for the PSE Firstorm Lite!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Again Firestorm Lite (2 cam)


----------



## Hinkelmonster

TcArchery08 said:


> serving spec for 08 hoyt vetrix 29" DL


This is from Hoyt:

If your string or cable is <= 48.75" -----serve the ends 11"
If your string or cable is 49"-55.5" -----serve the ends 14"
If your string or cable is >= 55.75" -----serve the ends 15.5"

The center serving is 5.5" and centered on the string.....

Could end up with a little overkill but has worked!


----------



## TcArchery08

Hinkelmonster said:


> This is from Hoyt:
> 
> If your string or cable is <= 48.75" -----serve the ends 11"
> If your string or cable is 49"-55.5" -----serve the ends 14"
> If your string or cable is >= 55.75" -----serve the ends 15.5"
> 
> The center serving is 5.5" and centered on the string.....
> 
> Could end up with a little overkill but has worked!


well standard serving specs are more or less a no brainer but I need the location for the string suppressor, kinda hard to fake it through that


----------



## Hinkelmonster

No prob just thought I'd offer what I could!!


----------



## TcArchery08

Hinkelmonster said:


> No prob just thought I'd offer what I could!!


sorry didnt mean to come across rude thank you tho


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Pearson Z-34


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Browning Eclipse

Martin Monster Buck Hunter

2008 Pearson Tx4 R2B2 cams

2008 Pearson z-34


----------



## TcArchery08

*ProLine* said:


> 2008 Pearson z-34


not 100% sure it the 08 but
String 91 11/16
0---15--27--32---40.75--60.25---8
buss 35.75
0---9 with 8" yoke


----------



## reylamb

I need serving specs on a 2004 PSE firestorm Lite Centerfire Single cam. String length is supposed to be 83.75 cable is 33.


----------



## FlyingSpaghetti

Anyone have the string and cable specs for a Native American Archery, Redman bow?


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> Alpine Sidewinder (2003)
> string 95"
> buss 39.5"


anyone?!?


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> specs and lengths for 07 Browning Micro Midas 3


again


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

2007 PSE OCTANE NP
need serving locations,idler location as well.
Thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

how about a PSE Spyder


----------



## Jesse

*martin Saber*

String I know is 88-1/2 and cable is 33-1/2............... I know it's probly pretty basic,, but I want to confirm..... Thanks!!!!............... Jesse


----------



## Deezlin

Some one has probably mention this one before, but I was PM about the '07 Gaurdian. I will throw a few others in too.


----------



## Deezlin

'07 Firestorm X


----------



## spotshooter300

*Thread closing!!!*

Hi all,
I will be closing this thread tomorrow evening.
I was glad to be of help to anyone that asked for it and for those who gave info to others,AT is a great website and place for archers,and I thank AT for allowing me to be part of it.
Jason-TINYS


----------



## Twiztd1

Jason, Why are we closing this thread. I thought this site was archers helping archers?


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



Twiztd1 said:


> Jason, Why are we closing this thread. I thought this site was archers helping archers?


I will no longer be able to sale strings on AT due to being a non sponsor.I dont blame anyone for this,so I wont be on as much as I was before.


----------



## TcArchery08

we should leave this thread open it can still be of use to alot of us.
on another note:All string makers that arent AT sponsors please email me @ [email protected] some of the others and I have found away we can help eachother with this


----------



## Twiztd1

So why are we shutting this thread down? Close our threads in the classifieds but this helps out everyone. 

But it makes one wonder if the grip makers, press copiers, and lens guys that aren't sponsors are they getting shut down also?????????????:zip:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Keep this thread open......for those of us not small enough to afford a sponsorship here some of us will have other outlets for sales and the info on this thread is priceless. 

Regardles sof what happens, thanks to all who have helped not only me but others on this thread!!!!!


----------



## Twiztd1

Jason, shut it down. I guess we aren't helping out here.


----------



## TcArchery08

just because we cant sell on here dosent mean we can help eachother on here this is still a archers helping archers forum isnt it


----------



## TEAM SHARK

Thanks to all the small guys.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Am I to assume the DYI section will be gone also*



Twiztd1 said:


> So why are we shutting this thread down? Close our threads in the classifieds but this helps out everyone.
> 
> But it makes one wonder if the grip makers, press copiers, and lens guys that aren't sponsors are they getting shut down also?????????????:zip:


As far as Im concerned this is the same as DYI just for strings


----------



## TcArchery08

ex-wolverine said:


> As far as Im concerned this is the same as DYI just for strings


hard to say guess we will have to wait and see what happens


----------



## TcArchery08

if anyone need info off this thread and it get closed or deleted I copy everything in here


----------



## reylamb

I don't see any reason why this thread would get closed, it is not like I see anyone on this thread actually selling or advertising any strings are they?


----------



## EXTREME 1

I dont really see a reason either, just archers helping archers in sharing information.


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*

I will leave thread open,if it stays open that's great,other makers can pm me ill still help all I can,seems this thread has helped out archers more than most believe without worry of loss of sales!


----------



## TcArchery08

most of us dont see one and other as compitions we are friends helping eachother and I will glad send anyone of my customer to any of you if I feel I can meet there need


----------



## OBAN

*Keep the post and don't shut it down*

Helps out us regular non-fixxer guys too because how do we find out for ourselves what cable and string lengths are if the stringmakers have troubles finding out info.


----------



## TcArchery08

*Update*

we get to keep our threads in Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases section and they are giving us 5 days on our adds in the classifieds and then they are moving them.


----------



## TcArchery08

guys if your PM'ing the mods on this topic cut them a break they are trying to help everyone the best they can.


----------



## Twiztd1

Deezlin, on the Guardian why are you using 38 1/4 for the cables Bowtech is giving 38 1/8 as the correct measurement? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TcArchery08

Twiztd1 said:


> Deezlin, on the Guardian why are you using 38 1/4 for the cables Bowtech is giving 38 1/8 as the correct measurement? Inquiring minds want to know.


+1 on this one


----------



## 3dshooter80

my guardian sticker says 38 1/8". That is what I have built all of the sets I have made for guardians to.


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> specs and lengths for 07 Browning Micro Midas 3


once more


----------



## Hinkelmonster

I send NOV RUT a PM asking:

Where are you "moving" the threads to?

and

What about offering a little guy sponsorship? SOmething liek $10-$20/month that would not involve a banner or even a mention of us but would allow us to continue as we are. I mean between the guys selling presses, string jigs, strings, slings, sts look a likes, wraps etc that a lot of money coming in every month that would otherwise not be.

HOpefully it's something they consider.


----------



## TcArchery08

you and I think alike my friend I did the same thing


----------



## rcher1313

Anybody got the serving lengths for a Bear Odyssey 2 youth bow? Strings are 51 and 34.5 x2 splits


----------



## brianerwin

*Mathews FX2*

I need the servings for the Mathews FX2 

String 90 1/16
Cable 37 1/8

Need this to fill an order.


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

Well I'm just getting into this string making thing and would like to give what I have so far.

Note* I'm not saying they are factory specs but they are working on my bows. So if antbody has true factory specs feel free to correct me.


06 Elite Eforce

String 54.188

0-16.125_____23.25-27.75_____16.125-0

Cables 35.938

0-5_____9.625-0



08.5 Elite Z28 

String 56.375

0-17_____26.625-30_____33.625-35.125 (str. sup.) _____17-0

Cables 37.25

0-9_____5.375-0


----------



## outbackarcher

*Bowtech Tribute*

I need the string lengths and serving specs for a 2006 Bowtech Tribute.

Thanks


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

outbackarcher said:


> I need the string lengths and serving specs for a 2006 Bowtech Tribute.
> 
> Thanks


06 tribute
54 1/8
14.5/16 x2--speed nocks at 14.5
center
25 1/8--29 5/8
cables
35 7/8
6.5--11.5


----------



## outbackarcher

Avid Archer Mat said:


> 06 tribute
> 54 1/8
> 14.5/16 x2--speed nocks at 14.5
> center
> 25 1/8--29 5/8
> cables
> 35 7/8
> 6.5--11.5



Thanks!!


----------



## 3dshooter80

anybody got the specs for the Mathews/Mission Menace yet? That is the new youth bow. The string lengths are 55 3/4" and 33 7/8" but are these running short like on the other Mathews bows? I also need the serving lengths.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## jcmorgan31

Vantage X7 anyone?

s- 60.5
c- 44.75
y- 42.25


----------



## 3dshooter80

jcmorgan31 said:


> Vantage X7 anyone?
> 
> s- 60.5
> c- 44.75
> y- 42.25


string: 0-15.5", 23.25-25.75" (string stopper serve), 29.5-33.5" (center serve), 15.5-0"
cable: 0-11, 6-0
y: 0-11, standard yoke serve


----------



## JHolling

*Bowtech Equalizer 2007*

Hi,
Would anyone have the string and serving specs. on a 2007 Bowtech Equalizer? I'd greatly appreciate it if you could help me out.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## MR.B

*alphamax 32 #2*

need serving specs for the alphamax 32 #2 cams,thanks dustin


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the string and serving specs. on a 2007 Bowtech Equalizer? I'd greatly appreciate it if you could help me out.
> Thanks,
> Jon


51.1875 0-13.5---23.688-28.188---15-0 

37.625 0-6---9-0

speed nocks at 13.5


----------



## bigchet

*2009 ross cardiac 31*

2009 ross cardiac 31 string and serving specs. any help would be appreciated. thanks chet


----------



## TcArchery08

need lengths and serving specs for a 09 elite xlr thanks


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

MR.B said:


> Originally Posted by smokin x's
> any one by chance have the lengths and serving specs for a Hoyt AM 32 28.5" draw?
> 
> 
> String 55 0-----15.5---20.75--23 1/8---27---31----15.5-----0
> 
> C. Cable 36.75 0------12------------6---0
> 
> B. Cable 34.50 0-----10--------------0


This was on page 20 not sure if thats the cam you need though.


----------



## MR.B

Avid Archer Mat said:


> This was on page 20 not sure if thats the cam you need though.


seen that one not the cam i was looking for thanks anyway,i need the #2 cam


----------



## JHolling

Avid Archer Mat said:


> 51.1875 0-13.5---23.688-28.188---15-0
> 
> 37.625 0-6---9-0
> 
> speed nocks at 13.5


Thanks I really appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## str8arrow

*03 or 04 Proline Center Fire*

Anyone have the string and serving spec for an 03 or 04 Proline Center Fire withwith m1 cams and a 28dl?


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> need lengths and serving specs for a 09 elite xlr thanks


anyone?


----------



## brianerwin

brianerwin said:


> I need the servings for the Mathews FX2
> 
> String 90 1/16
> Cable 37 1/8
> 
> Need this to fill an order.


Still Looking for these... Anybody... Please???


----------



## Bearguy

*PSE Polaris Special*

Looking for the string/cable lenghts for a PSE Polaris Special. I think I can make out the string lenght...54.5", but they don't list a cable lenght. Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TcArchery08

Avid Archer Mat said:


> 51.1875 0-13.5---23.688-28.188---15-0
> 
> 37.625 0-6---9-0
> 
> speed nocks at 13.5


do you know if this is the same for the 08 Bowtech Equalizer


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

TcArchery08 said:


> do you know if this is the same for the 08 Bowtech Equalizer


No, I'm not sure if the 08 is the same or not.Sorry


----------



## Green River

*Hoyt Proelite*

I need specs for Hoyt Proelite with XT 3000 limbs and spiral cams.


----------



## Green River

This is a neat thread but is there an easy way to find the info you need?


----------



## TcArchery08

Green River said:


> This is a neat thread but is there an easy way to find the info you need?


I just do a search and scroll through and look for the red highlighted words lol


----------



## Breathn

*2006 allegiance*

what do you guys have for string and cable lengths on a 2006 allegiance..?


----------



## outbackarcher

*Mathews Q2XL*

I need the string lengths and serving specs for a Mathews Q2XL.

Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Martin Leopard Please


----------



## Breathn

*mathews S2*

anyone got lengths and serve specs for the S2?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

High country Speed Pro, and the Iron mace please.


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

*ProLine* said:


> High country Speed Pro, and the Iron mace please.


07 IRON MACE
0----14 26-----31 14------end

0----6 12----22 3/4 10 1/2-------end


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Avid Archer Mat said:


> 07 IRON MACE
> 0----14 26-----31 14------end
> 
> 0----6 12----22 3/4 10 1/2-------end


Thank you tons!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

High country Speed Pro
Martin Leopard

Thanks!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

*High country Speed Pro
*Martin Leopard
*HCA Runner


----------



## Avid Archer Mat

Any body got specs on a 05 Fred Bear Omni Pro


----------



## brianerwin

*Martin Magnum*

Looking for servings for a Martin Magnum - 2003 I think.

String = 86.5

Cable = 35

Single cam


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> need lengths and serving specs for a 09 elite xlr thanks


still looking


----------



## Deezlin

TcArchery08 said:


> serving spec for 08 hoyt vetrix 29" DL


This is an '07, I believe. Check the Hoyt charts to be sure.


----------



## Deezlin

Twiztd1 said:


> Deezlin, on the Guardian why are you using 38 1/4 for the cables Bowtech is giving 38 1/8 as the correct measurement? Inquiring minds want to know.


Not perfect yet. I guess, there is a typo. No one has complained. I will change the chart.


----------



## Deezlin

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the string and serving specs. on a 2007 Bowtech Equalizer? I'd greatly appreciate it if you could help me out.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Have a nice day.


----------



## Deezlin

Avid Archer Mat said:


> 07 IRON MACE
> 0----14 26-----31 14------end
> 
> 0----6 12----22 3/4 10 1/2-------end


This is what I have.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Vantage Pro With Cam and a Half Plus Specs*

Thanks Guys


----------



## koneill1

*rytera triad*

Hi, 
Does anyone have the string and cable specs for the Rytera Triad with dyna cam?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Truth 2 young gun


----------



## TcArchery08

*need lengths and locations please*

08' diamond rock


----------



## brianerwin

*Martin Cougar III*

Anyone have serving specs for this set of strings?

String = 86.5

Cable = 35

Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------



## 1 XT 7

spotshooter300 said:


> Yip
> 
> Build
> 90.25
> 0-19-27.5-31.5--41.5-75.25--8.5
> 
> 34.25
> 
> 6-18.5--9


Is the Reezen string 90.25" and cable 34.25"? I thought the string and cable length on that bow was 90.75" and 34.50".


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Anyone*

:hail:Vantage Pro With Cam and a Half Plus Specs 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks Guys :usa2:


----------



## outbackarcher

ex-wolverine said:


> :hail:Vantage Pro With Cam and a Half Plus Specs
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks Guys :usa2:


What size cam??


I need serving specs for a Mathews Q2. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*S=60.50, CC=45.25, YC=42.75. #3 CAM Thanks*



outbackarcher said:


> What size cam??
> 
> 
> I need serving specs for a Mathews Q2. Any help is appreciated.


Q2


STRING 90 1/4

0---end---17-1/4-----26---center---30-5/8---------43----idler---62-1/4-----9--end---0
2 Speed nocks @ 15" 

BUSS CABLE 36-1/2

--------10"
end


----------



## Breathn

*04 PSE firestorm lite*

anyone have serving specs for this one?


----------



## servingspinner

spotshooter300 said:


> I dont have any info on this bow,sorry.
> 
> 
> here is for a PSE BABY G FORCE
> 
> 94.5
> 
> 0---17.5---27--34----46 5/8----60 5/8----8
> 
> 38 3/8
> 0--8-10---9
> 
> TINY


Is there a difference in string and serving lengths for the Baby G Force "Infinity"


----------



## outbackarcher

Breathn said:


> anyone have serving specs for this one?




I need these also.


----------



## outbackarcher

ex-wolverine said:


> Q2
> 
> 
> STRING 90 1/4
> 
> 0---end---17-1/4-----26---center---30-5/8---------43----idler---62-1/4-----9--end---0
> 2 Speed nocks @ 15"
> 
> BUSS CABLE 36-1/2
> 
> --------10"
> end



Thanks. I have the serving specs for the vantage pro with the #1 cam.


----------



## brian.riley4

*2008 101st and 2007 Z-34*

Does anyone have lengths and serving specs for these 2 bows? Thanks guys


----------



## BOWGOD

Anyone got specs for the alien yet?
I don't need them right away, just want them for my files so any alien info would be appreciated.


----------



## ex-wolverine

No one with a VANTAGE PRO YET #3 Cam


----------



## Hinkelmonster

ex-wolverine said:


> No one with a VANTAGE PRO YET #3 Cam


I have generic Hoyt serving specs if you are in a pinch!!!!


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Would anyone have the string and serving lengths for a Matthews Monster? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## TcArchery08

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the string and serving lengths for a Matthews Monster? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jon


+1 please


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have the specs for a 2009 Alpine Sabre?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

So an ovation string measures shorter than the listed spec?
Could someonme confirm the serving layout for it and a conquest 3 w/ mm cam


----------



## outbackarcher

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> So an ovation string measures shorter than the listed spec?
> Could someonme confirm the serving layout for it and a conquest 3 w/ mm cam


The C3 w/ mm cam is

0-----14.25------27.5---32------46------61--------7---0


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the string and serving lengths for a Matthews Monster? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Someone? Anyone? Please.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

HCA Runner


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

I saw the previous specs for the ovation. Just confirming what the actual length is.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

09 Martin Bengal


----------



## str8arrow

*Mathews Monster*

mathews monster

58 7/8 string
0--23.5--27.5--31.5----19--0

cables-2
30.75
0--9--13.5--26--0

short cable to cams
12 inches long
served from 4 inches to 8 inches in the center


----------



## S4 300-60

Anybody have lengths and servings for a Mathews DXT on hand?


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X

I am looking for string and cable specs for a Archery Research 35. I wood appreciate anything i could get. Thank You.:thumbs_up


----------



## JHolling

str8arrow said:


> mathews monster
> 
> 58 7/8 string
> 0--23.5--27.5--31.5----19--0
> 
> cables-2
> 30.75
> 0--9--13.5--26--0
> 
> short cable to cams
> 12 inches long
> served from 4 inches to 8 inches in the center


Thanks I truly appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Which CAMS*



X-3-D-Shooter-X said:


> I am looking for string and cable specs for a Archery Research 35. I wood appreciate anything i could get. Thank You.:thumbs_up


Tom


----------



## CBLArcher

ex-wolverine said:


> Tom



Tom---I just spoke to X-3-D-Shooter-X and he said he is pretty sure the cams are the " Ram and a Half".


----------



## TcArchery08

S4 300-60 said:


> Anybody have lengths and servings for a Mathews DXT on hand?


----------



## 3dshooter80

I am looking for the alien X lengths and serving lengths too!!


----------



## brianerwin

*Martin Trophy Hunter 2009*

Looking for the serving locations for the 2009 Martin Trophy Hunter 

String = 88.5

Cable = 33.5


Thanks

Brian


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> 09 Martin Bengal


Still need these. Thanks


----------



## brianerwin

*Martin Trophy Hunter / Martin Saber*

I did a google search and found that the Trophy Hunter is the same as the Martin Saber. The name change is to sell it at Dick's Sporting Goods Stores.
I am building this for a customer So I kind of need them soon - please



brianerwin said:


> Looking for the serving locations for the 2009 Martin Trophy Hunter
> 
> String = 88.5
> 
> Cable = 33.5
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Hope this is what you need-AR 35--These are the only lengths I have for this bow*



CBLArcher said:


> Tom---I just spoke to X-3-D-Shooter-X and he said he is pretty sure the cams are the " Ram and a Half".


Hope this works for you

String Length 58-1/4"
Buss 37"
Control 39-1/2"


*STRING * 0----Bottom---14--------26 5/8--center--31 5/8------14----Top---0

*Split BUSS *0------6-1/2----2''-----------------8------0

*Control Cable *0-----10-------------------4------0


----------



## Breathn

*alien specs for those who needed them..*

alien


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X

Tom, Thank you for your Help!:thumbs_up


----------



## 3dshooter80

*Conquest Apex 8*

I have lost my notes for the Conquest Apex 8. I know listed lengths are 103.5" and 45". Anybody got the serving specs?
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Drenalin LD


----------



## 3dshooter80

3dshooter80 said:


> I have lost my notes for the Conquest Apex 8. I know listed lengths are 103.5" and 45". Anybody got the serving specs?
> Thanks,
> Chad


Anybody???


----------



## Moparmatty

Apex 8 is right on page one of this thread. Post #19 by Deezlin. :thumb:


----------



## GM130

*Flatliner*

I have to change the strings and cables on a Myles Keller Flatliner made by XI. Any idea on the lengths?? I would appreciate the help.
Thanks, Seth


----------



## 3dshooter80

Big thanks MoparMatty. I did a search and didn't find that one.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Ross carnavore 31 string layout please


----------



## brianerwin

*Martin Trophy Hunter*

Still looking for these - Anybody?


brianerwin said:


> I did a google search and found that the Trophy Hunter is the same as the Martin Saber. The name change is to sell it at Dick's Sporting Goods Stores.
> I am building this for a customer So I kind of need them soon - please


Looking for the serving locations for the 2009 Martin Trophy Hunter 

String = 88.5

Cable = 33.5


Thanks

Brian


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone got lengths and serve specs for a Bear Element..


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Drenalin LD


Still need these, anyone??

Also need 09 Martin Bengal

So 
Dren. LD
Martin Bengal

Thanks!


----------



## Rshooter

*AlphaMax 35*

I need AlphaMax 35 and 32 serving specs, thanks


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X

Are the string lengths the same on the 07 and 08 Drenalin i have specs for the 07.


----------



## PeterM

Seving positions and lenghts for 07 Black Ice?


----------



## 3dshooter80

X-3-D-Shooter-X said:


> Are the string lengths the same on the 07 and 08 Drenalin i have specs for the 07.


Yes


----------



## TcArchery08

*ProLine* said:


> Still need these, anyone??
> 
> Also need 09 Martin Bengal
> 
> So
> Dren. LD
> Martin Bengal
> 
> Thanks!


Dren LD
String 99.75
0---17---30--34---46---82.75---10---0
cable39.5
0--6---19.75----9---0


----------



## TcArchery08

brianerwin said:


> Still looking for these - Anybody?
> 
> 
> Looking for the serving locations for the 2009 Martin Trophy Hunter
> 
> String = 88.5
> 
> Cable = 33.5
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


0---18.25---26.5--31.5---40.75---61---9---0
standard buss cable


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks TC,

Anyone for the 09 Martin Bengal?????

Thanks!


----------



## brianerwin

TcArchery08 said:


> 0---18.25---26.5--31.5---40.75---61---9---0
> standard buss cable


Thanks TC!! 
How about the servings for the Browning ambush 80 ?

String Length 92.75, (reads 92.75-12)

Cable Length 39.00 ???



And the Fred Bear BTR (*B*uckmasters *T*eam *R*ealtree)

String Length is 84 7/8 

Cable is 34 3/4 

Or anyone!!!


----------



## Rshooter

*alphamax 35*

need serving specs for both the #2,#3 cam for the alphamax 35, thanks.


----------



## NP Archery

Anyone got the serving specs for a 1995 PSE Carrol Dominator 3-D. Strings are 53" with 38.375 Cables. I know it's old but I'm hoping someone could help.
Thanks!


----------



## reylamb

How about a PSE Mojo 3D single cam. Not sure on the year, NP cam maybe? 

Lengths are 102.5 and 40.25


----------



## brianerwin

*Bow Tech 05 Constitution*

Looking for these serving Specs - Please

String = 62 3/4

Cables = 44 7/8

Thanks

Brian


----------



## BOWGOD

Anyone got serving specs on the Bowtech sentinel???


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Okay ya'll I need a Matthews Q2 and I'm sure it's on here but the search isn't yeilding me any results.

Does anyone have this info?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## str8arrow

Hinky,

Here you brother,

90.25 string
>-------17.75--------26--30.5------43--------61.25------9---<

36.5 Buss
>-----9-----------10-8<


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X

I need string specs on a Whisper Creek Predator Magnum. Any help would be appreciated.:thumbs_up


----------



## brianerwin

brianerwin said:


> Looking for these serving Specs - Please
> 
> String = 62 3/4
> 
> Cables = 44 7/8
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Still need these please


----------



## Hinkelmonster

str8arrow said:


> Hinky,
> 
> Here you brother,
> 
> 90.25 string
> >-------17.75--------26--30.5------43--------61.25------9---<
> 
> 36.5 Buss
> >-----9-----------10-8<


Thanks Terry!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

BOWGOD said:


> Anyone got serving specs on the Bowtech sentinel???




Anyone?


----------



## outbackarcher

*Diamond Ice Man*

I need the string and cable specs and serving locations for a Diamond IceMan.

Thanks


----------



## str8arrow

*01 Martin Rage*

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2001 Martin Rage with 000 Fury cams?

Thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

*2008 Bowtech Commander*

I also need the serving specs for a 2008 Bowtech Commander.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Breathn

*bowtech general*

I had the bowtech general specs but cant find them..anyone have string lengths and serve locations?


----------



## str8arrow

*08 Bowtech Commander*

String-59 3/8
>-----17-----------27.75----32.25--------17---<

Cables 42.75
>----6.5---------------12-----<

2 speed nocks at 16.25


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Serving Specs for Stacey Tom Thumb*

Thanks

Tom


----------



## outbackarcher

str8arrow said:


> String-59 3/8
> >-----17-----------27.75----32.25--------17---<
> 
> Cables 42.75
> >----6.5---------------12-----<
> 
> 2 speed nocks at 16.25



Thanks!


Anybody have the Ice Man info


----------



## servingspinner

Does anyone have the string and cable lengths for the Pearson Z34?

The one i need is a hybred cam


----------



## Breathn

*still need these*



Breathn said:


> I had the bowtech general specs but cant find them..anyone have string lengths and serve locations?


still need these..thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

Breathn said:


> still need these..thanks


sent you a PM buddy


----------



## rcher1313

*ttt*



servingspinner said:


> Does anyone have the string and cable lengths for the Pearson Z34?
> 
> The one i need is a hybred cam


ttt


----------



## outbackarcher

*Martin Jaguar*

I need the serving specs for a Martin Jaguar.

String is 87 1/2 Cable is 35 3/4


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Parker Black Hawk.... Thanks!


----------



## delawarearcher

*Alien X*

Does anyone have the specs for a rytera alien x, including the factory brass nock locations?

Just ordered a rytera alien so i dont have the bow yet, nor does my string maker have the specs.

Thanks!


----------



## TcArchery08

delawarearcher said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a rytera alien x, including the factory brass nock locations?
> 
> Just ordered a rytera alien so i dont have the bow yet, nor does my string maker have the specs.
> 
> Thanks!


page 24 post #957


----------



## JHolling

*2005 Reflex Buckskin*

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving lengths for an '05 Reflex Buckskin. I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## reylamb

I am not sure which cam this was for, but I have:
Buckskin

53 string
39.25 control
36.25 buss cable

0---->15----->25.5--->30.5----15<---0
0--->6------------11<-----0
0---->11----------------<

Of course, if it is a hybrid cam, the Hoyt generic lengths will also work.


----------



## reylamb

These may be posted, but I have not found them in this thread yet. Does anyone have the serving locations for these:

AR34, not sure on year or specific cam, but it is a single with a 92.5 string and 35.5 buss.

PSE Bowmadness, 93.5 string and 34 1/8 cable.


----------



## BOWGOD

reylamb said:


> These may be posted, but I have not found them in this thread yet. Does anyone have the serving locations for these:
> 
> AR34, not sure on year or specific cam, but it is a single with a 92.5 string and 35.5 buss.
> 
> PSE Bowmadness, 93.5 string and 34 1/8 cable.




the chart I have for the ar says 91 inch string but I will post it anyway, and I have one for the BM as well.


----------



## reylamb

BOWGOD said:


> the chart I have for the ar says 91 inch string but I will post it anyway, and I have one for the BM as well.


You know, the specs he gave me were not the specs I found online........I will have him double check his specs.

Thanks


----------



## BOWGOD

reylamb said:


> You know, the specs he gave me were not the specs I found online........I will have him double check his specs.
> 
> Thanks


No problem


----------



## JHolling

reylamb said:


> I am not sure which cam this was for, but I have:
> Buckskin
> 
> 53 string
> 39.25 control
> 36.25 buss cable
> 
> 0---->15----->25.5--->30.5----15<---0
> 0--->6------------11<-----0
> 0---->11----------------<
> 
> Of course, if it is a hybrid cam, the Hoyt generic lengths will also work.


Thanks so much those are the exact specs I was looking for. I really appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## TRB

can anyone post string and serving specs for a mathews conquest 3 mini max? Thanks alot!!!


----------



## 3dshooter80

*04 Bowtech Extreme VFT*

I need the string and serving lengths for a 2004 Bowtech Extreme VFT. Anybody got these handy?


----------



## BOWGOD

3dshooter80 said:


> I need the string and serving lengths for a 2004 Bowtech Extreme VFT. Anybody got these handy?


I have the 03 chart not sure if there is any difference between 03 and 04, but here you go anyway


----------



## bigchet

looking for serving specs for 09 ross cardiac if anyone can help. thanks


----------



## BOWGOD

BOWGOD said:


> I have the 03 chart not sure if there is any difference between 03 and 04, but here you go anyway


Just looked it up on bowtech website. Looks like 03, and 04 had the same string specs so that chart should be what you need.


----------



## 3dshooter80

Thanks a lot there Bowgod. By the way, glad to see that you are out of your slump!!


----------



## GCOD

Help
I need the serving locations for an 07 vectrix xl 5.5 cam


----------



## BOWGOD

GCOD said:


> Help
> I need the serving locations for an 07 vectrix xl 5.5 cam




here ya go


----------



## reylamb

Has the AM35 with the #3 base cam been posted yet? I cant seem to find it.........if not, anyone have the serving specs for it handy?


----------



## Mtn. Runner

anybody have the roller guard serving specs for a swithback xt string 87.75 and cable 35.5


----------



## Breathn

Mtn. Runner said:


> anybody have the roller guard serving specs for a swithback xt string 87.75 and cable 35.5


string
18in---26 5/8-31 1/8----40.5-----72.5----10

cable 
10.5-16in roller 8in on end

build string 87 1/4
build cable 33 1/4


----------



## jcmorgan31

I need the info for an '08 High Country Supreme Pro w/ the large binaries.


----------



## outbackarcher

outbackarcher said:


> I need the serving specs for a Martin Jaguar.
> 
> String is 87 1/2 Cable is 35 3/4



I still need these if anyone can help me out.


----------



## reylamb

outbackarcher said:


> i still need these if anyone can help me out.


0---->17.5---->26.5---->31.5---->43---->58.25----9<----0

0---->10----------<


----------



## outbackarcher

reylamb said:


> 0---->17.5---->26.5---->31.5---->43---->58.25----9<----0
> 
> 0---->10----------<



Thanks!


----------



## jcmorgan31

jcmorgan31 said:


> I need the info for an '08 High Country Supreme Pro w/ the large binaries.


Anyone?


----------



## splitarrow08

anyone have specs for the 09 Martin Firecat?


----------



## NP Archery

I need the serving lengths for a 2009 Bowmadness XS. String is 86 1/2 and the cable is 29 5/8. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcmorgan31

jcmorgan31 said:


> I need the info for an '08 High Country Supreme Pro w/ the large binaries.


Bueller?


----------



## John McMahon

*Mathews DXT 08 floating yoke string/cable*

Anyone have a diagram or spec's on floating yoke system on
a Mathews DXT bow..I know that this bow uses a static system
but I wanted to try it!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## jcmorgan31

splitarrow08 said:


> anyone have specs for the 09 Martin Firecat?



String 54.5"
15.5" : 21.5"-23.25" : 25.5" - 30.5" : 15.5" 2 speed nocks centered @ 14.75"

Cable 1 - 39"
6" : 13"-19.5" : 11"

Cable 2 - 39"

6" : 17.5" - 24" : 11"


----------



## jcmorgan31

NP Archery said:


> I need the serving lengths for a 2009 Bowmadness XS. String is 86 1/2 and the cable is 29 5/8. Thanks in advance!


String : 86.5"

18" : 23.75"-26.125" : 28.5"-32.5" : 41.5"-61.5" : 9.5"

Cable : 29.625"

8" tail


----------



## jcmorgan31

Anybody have the serving lengths for either the 08 High Country Supreme Pro or the Speed Pro? I think they had the same cams.


----------



## NP Archery

jcmorgan31 said:


> String : 86.5"
> 
> 18" : 23.75"-26.125" : 28.5"-32.5" : 41.5"-61.5" : 9.5"
> 
> Cable : 29.625"
> 
> 8" tail


Thanks a million!!!!!


----------



## Center Punch

*mathews drenaline*

can someone please give me the string and serv.lenghs for a mathews drenaline? need them bad....thank you so much.:sad::


----------



## NP Archery

This is what I have on a 2007 Drenalin

0-17***27.5-32.5*****42-76.25*****8-0 string is 91.625


0-9*********************18-7.5*****0 split buss cable is 35.625


hope that helps


----------



## splitarrow08

jcmorgan31 said:


> String 54.5"
> 15.5" : 21.5"-23.25" : 25.5" - 30.5" : 15.5" 2 speed nocks centered @ 14.75"
> 
> Cable 1 - 39"
> 6" : 13"-19.5" : 11"
> 
> Cable 2 - 39"
> 
> 6" : 17.5" - 24" : 11"


thanks


----------



## Center Punch

*thanks*



NP Archery said:


> This is what I have on a 2007 Drenalin
> 
> 0-17***27.5-32.5*****42-76.25*****8-0 string is 91.625
> 
> 
> 0-9*********************18-7.5*****0 split buss cable is 35.625
> 
> 
> hope that helps


thank you very much.


----------



## Center Punch

*hoyt 737please*

I sure do need the serv. specs for the hoyt 737 #4 cam 1/2+. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Mathews measurements, finished length or un finished length? Just curious when I saw the ovation specs.


----------



## TcArchery08

I need specs for a Parker phoenix 36
Buss Cable-37.75"
String- 99.75"


----------



## Center Punch

*help*



Center Punch said:


> I sure do need the serv. specs for the hoyt 737 #4 cam 1/2+. Thanks in advance.


I still need these...can anyone help...thanks


----------



## TcArchery08

TcArchery08 said:


> I need specs for a Parker phoenix 36
> Buss Cable-37.75"
> String- 99.75"


anyone please


----------



## servingspinner

hey does anyone have the string/cable lenghts and serving specs for a Alphamax 32 with a Z3 cam? Thank you


----------



## 2xw

i need spec's for a diamond cutter (2008) thank you.


----------



## JHolling

*'09 PSE Bow Madness XL*

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving specs for an '09 PSE BowMadness XL wih MC Cam. I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## TcArchery08

*anyone please*

I need specs for a Parker phoenix 36
Buss Cable-37.75"
String- 99.75"


----------



## qdmmi

*09 martin fire hawk*

Could some one please pm me serving specs for 09 Firehawk string and cable.Thank you in advance.


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving specs for an '09 PSE BowMadness XL wih MC Cam. I'd really appreciate it.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Someone? anyone?


----------



## Center Punch

*bowmadness*



JHolling said:


> Someone? anyone?


not sure if this is what you want.

bowmadness xl str.101.25 cable 38.12 a-a 36"
0--18--27.25-29.75--32-36--49.5-70--10.25--0
sts. serv idler serv
optional

bow madess mc str.93.50 cable 34.12 a-a 32"
0--18--25.25-27.75--30.25-34.25--45.75-66.25--10.25--0

hope this helps.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

* Mathews Hyperlite *


----------



## Center Punch

*bowmadness*



Center Punch said:


> not sure if this is what you want.
> 
> bowmadness xl str.101.25 cable 38.12 a-a 36"
> 0--18--27.25-29.75--32-36--49.5-70--10.25--0
> sts. serv idler serv
> optional
> 
> bow madess mc str.93.50 cable 34.12 a-a 32"
> 0--18--25.25-27.75--30.25-34.25--45.75-66.25--10.25--0
> 
> hope this helps.



sorry,
I forgot the cables:embara:xl yoke is 0-8-10-------8.25-0
mc cable yoke is 0-8-10-------8.25-0


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Having trouble with finding alphamax 32 xtr #2 cam specs did a search with no luck....lil help please.


----------



## JHolling

Center Punch said:


> not sure if this is what you want.
> 
> bowmadness xl str.101.25 cable 38.12 a-a 36"
> 0--18--27.25-29.75--32-36--49.5-70--10.25--0
> sts. serv idler serv
> optional
> 
> bow madess mc str.93.50 cable 34.12 a-a 32"
> 0--18--25.25-27.75--30.25-34.25--45.75-66.25--10.25--0
> 
> hope this helps.


Thanks so much I really appreciate it, alot.
Jon


----------



## Silver Eagle

*string spec*

I'm not sure if this was posted before...
I'd like to know a string length for a switchback with a 30 " draw

please pm me


----------



## Breathn

*Xlr*

anyone got string lengths and serving specs for elite XLR with rev cams?


----------



## non-typical

*Specs for a bear code*

I know it has a 93.75" string & 36 5/8" cable but need serving specs.Thank You in advance!!

PETE


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I need the specs on Mathews Hyperlite..really bad 

Thanks!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Hoyt Katera #7 CAM 30" Draw*

Need the serving specs please

Thanks

Tom


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Hey guys I need specs for alphamax 32 #2 cam and an alpine ventura target w/mini velocitor cam. Thanks alot


----------



## OzHOOD

Ok i've done the whole search thing and can't find the info I need.

So can anyone help me with string and cable lengths for a 2007 HCA Sidewinder.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Katera 30" Draw #7 CAM*

Anyone??



ex-wolverine said:


> Need the serving specs please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


----------



## TcArchery08

*Need lengths and specs for*

08 elite z28 (speed nock locations if you have them)
07 hoyt vulcan (29" draw)
06 hoyt lasertech
08 parker blackhawk
08 martin cheetah
Thanks


----------



## Jesse

How bout--- Jennings Buckmaster...

Regular Switchback...

Elite XLR......

Thanks!!......................... Jesse


----------



## WallaceB String

I need specs for Matthews Conquest Pro:
String:103.75
Buss:44


----------



## RavenOne

*2007 Allegiance*

Does anyone have string specs for the 2007 Allegiance?


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

ELITE XLR

60 11/16

16.5--24 1/8--25.5--28.5--32.25--16.5

41 7/16
9-5

Jason-TINYS


----------



## spotshooter300

*Mathews hyperlight*

Mathews Hyperlight

BUILD
86
0-19--27--31--39--61.25--10

32
6-8---10

Jason-TINYS


----------



## Mtn. Runner

anyone got serving specs for an 09 elite z28 please shoot me a pm if you do. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2xw

looking for spec's for 2009 mission eliminator thank you


----------



## Rut Addiction

I'm looking for specs on a Mathews legacy, and Q2XL.

Thanks


----------



## str8arrow

Jesse,,
The original Buckmaster is;

string 98.5
12--27 3/8---32 3/8-----47.5-----62.25-------9

cable 41.5
9-----8---6-<


----------



## Sagittarian

spotshooter300 said:


> Well i re-opened the thread,lets see what happens.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JHolling

*Bowtech Alliance*

Hi,
Would anyone have the specs for a this bow. It has an E5 cam on it. I'd appreciate it greatly 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## RavenOne

*2007 Bowtech Allegiance*

ttt

Can anyone PM the specs on string and cables for a 2007 Allegiance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TcArchery08

*question!*

Is there different string lengths for the 09 GT500 with 28" draw then any other draws for that bow?


----------



## WallaceB String

I need specs. for a 1998 Darton Renegade XT.

Thanks


----------



## Mtn. Runner

anybody have the vectrix xl 3.0 cam serving specs and string length. Please shoot me a pm if you have it. Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*09 z*

09 Z28

56.25 string
16.75---26.25--29.75--33.25-34.75---16.75

36.75 cables
9in---5in


----------



## Breathn

TcArchery08 said:


> Is there different string lengths for the 09 GT500 with 28" draw then any other draws for that bow?


if it has Cuda cams the lengths are different..


----------



## outbackarcher

*Hoyt Katera*

29"

55.5 0---15.5--21 1/8-23 5/8--27 3/8---31 3/8------15.5-----0

39 0----12-------6---0

36 0----10-------0 8" yoke



30"

58 0---15.75---22 1/2--24 3/4---28 1/4---32 1/4--------15.75----0

39.25 0--------13--------6----0

36.25 0-----11--------0 8" yoke


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

PSE DURANGO, 1999.
Buss Cable: 41".
String: 98.75".
Lightning II Cam (LMR 2).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## splitarrow08

anyone have specs for the 08 82nd air?
Thanks


----------



## JHolling

*'06 Ross CR334*

Would anyone have the lengths and serving specs for this bow? If so I'd really appreciate them.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Would anyone have the lengths and serving specs for this bow? If so I'd really appreciate them.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Please. Someone.


----------



## Mtn. Runner

anyone got the specs for a vectrix xl. 3.0 cam 27.5 draw


----------



## non-typical

*Bear Code*

I know it has a 93.75" string & 36 5/8" cable but need serving specs.Thank You in advance!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

2008 Diamond Edge Thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

mtn. Runner said:


> anyone got the specs for a vectrix xl. 3.0 cam 27.5 draw



52.5 0----15---20-22--25---30----15----0

40.25 0-----10--------5---0

37.5 0-----10----------0


----------



## emtarcher

Looking for serving locations for the following Mathews strings and cables:

Feather Light
Z Light
Feather Max
Legacy

Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mathews XLR8

2008 Diamond Edge


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Desperately need Mathews Conquest 3 w/ Max cam!!!!

Also need:
Conquest 3 with Mini max
Martin Scepter 4 Mag with Nitrous A
Ryetra Alien with Hybrix
Diamond Black Ice


----------



## Moparmatty

Alien straight from Crackers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

thnx


----------



## Mtn. Runner

*thanks*

i appreciate it




outbackarcher said:


> 52.5 0----15---20-22--25---30----15----0
> 
> 40.25 0-----10--------5---0
> 
> 37.5 0-----10----------0


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Here is a list of what I need...

2008 Pearson Z-34

2008 Parker Trailblazer xt

Alpine Micro

Mission x3

Mathews Ignition

Martin Leopard

Parker EZ draw 33

BPS RedHead Kronic

09 Pearson R2B2

2009 Martin Firecat


----------



## arrow-slinger

*Conquest 2 w/mini max cam*

need string and cable lenght with serving placement Thanks


----------



## Center Punch

*hoyt trykon*

how about serv. specs for a hoyt trykon 33" with 30" dr.lengh? please, thanks in advance.


----------



## iharangozo94

hey im 15 and i built my first string and cable yesterday so im brand new to this stuff and have a ton of questions...the first is when you guys twist your strings do you do two oppositley twisted strands twisted together into one like zebra does?... or do you just twist it together?


----------



## emtarcher

*Alpine Micro*

String 50" 1 1/2" Loops


0------12-----21-28------12-------0


Split Yoke Cables 33 1/2" Cam Loop 1 1/2" Limb Loops 2"


0------8--------------10-7---< 0


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks EMTarcher!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Here is an updated list of what I need...

2008 Pearson Z-34

2008 Parker Trailblazer xt

Mission x3

Martin Leopard

Parker EZ draw 33

BPS RedHead Kronic

09 Pearson R2B2

Thanks guys


----------



## Center Punch

*parker challenger*

I need the serv. specs for parker challenger, please. I think the str. is 83.25 & cable is 34.75.....thanks.


----------



## TcArchery08

*speed nocks*

Anyone have speed nock count and locations for a 07 Elite Synergy w/k8 cams


----------



## javierbrusatori

Hello. Anyone knows length string for a bow bear whitetail Xcel with draw length 28"?
Thanks!


----------



## reylamb

I have one, and I am not sure about it in any way shape or form?????

I got a call about a PSE Fire-Flite 33 single cam. Year is unknown. The string length is 90.5. 

Here is what I do not know though. According to the customer, the cable length says Tune 2927.......what the heck does that mean???????? I can not find any info at all on the PSE website about a Fire-Flite 33, and I mean anywhere. I know they were made and sold, and it appears as though it was a mail order or Cabelas bow, but I am not even sure about that. But tune 2927?????????? Any PSE guys know how to interpret that to a cable length?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I need a PSE Baby G-force.......


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Here is an updated list of what I need...

2008 Parker Trailblazer xt

Mission x3

Martin Leopard

Parker EZ draw 33

BPS RedHead Kronic

PSE Baby G-force

Thanks guys


----------



## reylamb

Here is what I have for the Baby G Force

String 94.5
0----->17.5---->27----->34----->46 5/8----->60 5/8------8<----0

Cable 38 3/8
0------>8


----------



## Jesse

*cougar 3 and mission Menace*

In need of Martin Magnum Cougar 3 specs,, and Mission Menace specs........... Thanks!!..............


----------



## KJD_0214

08 Parker TrailBlazer XP
String:90.25"
Cable:33.75"


----------



## Center Punch

*high country speed pro*

can somebody give the serv. specs for H. C. speed pro please?:smile:


----------



## novich69

Can someone help with a problem Im having? My srings are coming up short.The formula Im using is-(452X=.014) 57in. string. 
57x.75=42.75=43 twist 
43x.014=.602 (I used 5/8) 
57+5/8=57 5/8 =jig setting 
Im coming up about 1/2in. short and this is only after about 30 twists. On a 2colored string by the time I untwist to get length back,Ive lost most of the candycane effect,Im stretching to 300lbs. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## emtarcher

Try changing your formula to 57 x .667


----------



## emtarcher

emtarcher said:


> Try changing your formula to 57 x .667


and use .0105 instead of .014"


----------



## novich69

Thanks,Ill try that.


----------



## novich69

I came up with 57 1/2 post setting and 37 twist. I tried 57 1/2 already and came up short. The confusing part is Ive used this formula on all my other strings with no problems. Im trying to make new string and cables for my Warthog and keep coming up short,Im starting to wonder if the 57in. on the bow lable is correct.


----------



## Rshooter

*servers*

I'm looking for older beiter winder servers, or the older poly wheels instead of the new metal ones to tighten the winder. Also a twister.


----------



## JHolling

*09 PSE Xforce GX*

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving specs for this bow? It has the new GX cams on it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## outbackarcher

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving specs for this bow? It has the new GX cams on it.
> Thanks,
> Jon




61 5/8 0----20 3/4---24 5/8-27 1/8---29 3/8---33 3/8---20 3/4----0

2 nocks @ 17 3/8 4 nocks @ 18 3/4 2 nocks @ 20 1/8

36 1/2 0-----10------4---0

33 13/16 0-----7 1/2----------0 yoke @ 8 1/4"


----------



## JHolling

outbackarcher said:


> 61 5/8 0----20 3/4---24 5/8-27 1/8---29 3/8---33 3/8---20 3/4----0
> 
> 2 nocks @ 17 3/8 4 nocks @ 18 3/4 2 nocks @ 20 1/8
> 
> 36 1/2 0-----10------4---0
> 
> 33 13/16 0-----7 1/2----------0 yoke @ 8 1/4"


Thanks so much I really appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## Eric131

*Truth 2*

Anyone have string specs for a Truth 2?


----------



## outbackarcher

Eric131 said:


> Anyone have string specs for a Truth 2?


Bear Truth II serving lengths....... 


String 94 1/16 0----16.5--19.5-21---29---33.5---39-42--44 3/8-----63 1/2----8---0 


Cable 35 1/8 serve 9"


----------



## Green River

*Mathews FX*

Anyone with Mathews FX string and serving specs?


----------



## Eric131

*Truth 2*

The string serving specs look a little confusing. Could you elaborate on it a bit more? I appreciate the specs though. Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## Eric131

got it. thanks.


----------



## JHolling

*Martin Sabre*

Hi, 
Would anyone have the serving lengths for this bow I know the string lenght is 88" and the cable is 33.5. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## reylamb

Has anyone posted the specs for the Bowtech 101st? If not, does anyone have them?

Another longshot here, but how about a PSE Beast dual cam? String is 57" cables are 41 1/2"?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mission x3

BPS RedHead Kronic


----------



## NP Archery

Mathews FX....


String 90 1/16
Buss 37 1/4


String....

0-17.25 ***** 27.5-32 ***** 43.5-63 ***** 82.5-90.125


Buss Cable....

0-10.75 ***** 29.25-31.25 ***** end of loops are 37.25



Hope that helps!


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving lengths for this bow I know the string lenght is 88" and the cable is 33.5. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Someone??


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Bowtech Captain??*

Thanks

Tom


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mission x3

BPS RedHead Kronic 

2009 Leopard, Martin

2009 Martin Cheetah


----------



## ex-wolverine

TcArchery08 said:


> any one have specs a 07 Diamond Rapture?


Here you go!!

String 84" 3/16

16" 1/4------24"----29"----------39"------------59"-----8"
one speed nock @ 14.25"



Busss 33 3/16"
>7"--9"-------------------------10 1/2"----0


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Bowtech Captain?? I really need this one*

Thanks in advance


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



ex-wolverine said:


> Thanks in advance


Pmd ya


----------



## jpott62

*Serving info*

I am in need of serving info on a mathews ignition. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## outbackarcher

*Any help??*

I need the specs for.....

HCA 4 Runner Xtreme

Buckmaster BTP Pro

Martin Altitude


Thanks in advance!


----------



## NJBowHunter85

Anyone have the specs.including the sizes for a 2005 Fred Bear Buckmaster 4000, send me a pm, thanks Roger


----------



## non-typical

Need string & serving specs on a Golden Eagle CarbineHawk.
THANK YOU
PETE


----------



## reylamb

How about:

PSE X force SS (08)
PSE X Force TS


----------



## EXTREME 1

*ProLine* said:


> Mission x3
> 
> BPS RedHead Kronic
> 
> 2009 Leopard, Martin
> 
> 2009 Martin Cheetah


which cheetah model are you needing? With or without roller guard


----------



## outbackarcher

*Help!!!!*

Need the info on the Martin Altitude bad if anyone has them.


----------



## jpott62

*Mathews Ignition*

Still looking for serving lengths on a mathews ignition. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## hexx

Anyone have string & serving lenghts for bowtech sniper???


----------



## JHolling

*Mathews XLR8*

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving specs for this bow and if so I'd really appreciate them.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Alpine Frontier Single CaM*

String 93" 

Buss 38.5"


Anyone have the serving specs for this 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## TcArchery08

anyone have 05 Martin Tomcat?


----------



## joshnowork

*question..*

bump


----------



## joshnowork

*q*

and again


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving specs for this bow and if so I'd really appreciate them.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Please.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Alpine Frontier Single CaM*



ex-wolverine said:


> String 93"
> 
> Buss 38.5"
> 
> 
> Anyone have the serving specs for this
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


anyone?


----------



## Breathn

*switchback LD*

anyone got string and serving lengths for the switchback LD?thanks


----------



## str8arrow

*Hoyt Power Hawk*

Anyone have the specs for a Power Hawk?

st-57
cc-37.25
bc-34.50

Thanks
Terry


----------



## jpott62

*Ignition*

Still lokking for serving specs ona mathews ignition. Thanks for the help guys. :teeth:


----------



## ex-wolverine

AM32 with #2 CAM

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Statedriller

*High Country Sniper*

I'm looking for the string/cable lengths for a 1991 High Country Sniper. Just need the lengths. Thanks.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Anyone?*



ex-wolverine said:


> AM32 with #2 CAM
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom



Thanks

Tom


----------



## TN ARCHER

I am getting a C4 and need the string and cable measurements for both the max cam and the mini max cam sys. Serving measurements would be great too. I searched this thread and only found two actual posts with any specs. Both have different serving measurements and no lengths.

Thanks


----------



## JHolling

*PSE Bow Madness XS*

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving specs for this bow. I'd really appreciate the help.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## comancheranch

Does anyone have specs for an PSE AR 32 bow need it badly.

Please pm me as well.


----------



## str8arrow

*Fred Bear Code*

Anyone have the serving specs for an 07 Fred Bear Code?


----------



## TN ARCHER

tn archer said:


> i am getting a c4 and need the string and cable measurements for both the max cam and the mini max cam sys. Serving measurements would be great too. I searched this thread and only found two actual posts with any specs. Both have different serving measurements and no lengths.
> 
> Thanks


ttt


----------



## reylamb

Conquest 4 max cam
103 1/4
0----->16.5---->29---->34.5----->49------->65.5------10<-----0

43 5/8
0-------11.5------< You can add serving at the end of the yoke, about 8" from the end, 2" long....

Oddly enough, I need the specs for the C4 mini-max also.....


----------



## thunderhead

boy, this thread is getting tight lip.
mini max cam
string
0......16.0......26.750......31.250.....45.250.......61.500.....88.500....0

cable
0.....9.375.....34.375......35.875.......00

hope this helps.


----------



## jcmorgan31

*'07 Diamond Liberty*

I need the info on these. '07 Diamond Liberty.


----------



## Twiztd1

*07 Diamond Liberty*

Justin here you go. 

0-18", 21-23 1/2", 27-31, 41 1/2-65 1/2", 9

Yoke 7", 10"


----------



## 2xw

*spec's*

looking for spec's for a bowtech liberty if anyone can help thanks


----------



## jcmorgan31

Twiztd1 said:


> Justin here you go.
> 
> 0-18", 21-23 1/2", 27-31, 41 1/2-65 1/2", 9
> 
> Yoke 7", 10"


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Terrier

Can you help me? 
What is this material of the end loop serving? It's something transparent stuff.


Thanks
Balazs


----------



## ky.trophy

*serving specs*

Does anyone have the serving lengths for the AM32 and AM35 both #2 and #3 cams?

Thanks Chad


----------



## outbackarcher

*Mathews MQ 32*

I need the string and serving specs for the MQ 32.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## outbackarcher

ky.trophy said:


> Does anyone have the serving lengths for the AM32 and AM35 both #2 and #3 cams?
> 
> Thanks Chad



If you do a search on here you will find them. I have posted them on this thread. When I get to my notes here shortly I will pm them to you.


----------



## outbackarcher

outbackarcher said:


> String 55 0-----15.5---20.75--23 1/8---27---31----15.5-----0
> 
> C. Cable 36.75 0------12------------6---0
> 
> B. Cable 34.50 0-----10--------------0



Here is the 32 #3 cam


----------



## outbackarcher

outbackarcher said:


> String 0-----15.5---20 5/8--23 1/8---27---31------15.5------0
> 
> CC 0---5-------------------13-----0
> 
> BC 0----12--------------------0
> 
> 
> These should put you where you need to be.



Here is the AM 35 #2 Cam

String 54.75
CC 39.25
BC 37


----------



## EXTREME 1

Terrier said:


> Can you help me?
> What is this material of the end loop serving? It's something transparent stuff.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Balazs


its looks like white string material.


----------



## outbackarcher

AM 35 #3 Cam

58 0----15.5---22-24.5--28.25--32.25------15.5---0

39.75 0--6-----12----0

37.5 0------11----------0


----------



## outbackarcher

Here is the AM 32 #2 Cam

51.5 0-----15.5---19.5-21.5---25.25---29.25-----15.5-----0

36 0---6-------12------0

33.75 0------11----------0


----------



## outbackarcher

MQ 32 if anyone can help.

Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

MQ32 80%

String 88 1/8"
18 3/4", 25 3/4"-30 1/4", 41"-59", 9"

Cable 33 7/8"
6"-8", 10"


MQ32 70%

String 85 1/2"
17 1/4", 24 1/2"-29 1/2", 40 1/4"-58 1/2", 9"

Cable 34"
6"-8", 10"


----------



## Terrier

EXTREME 1 said:


> its looks like white string material.


I think this is the Brownell Cable Fix


----------



## outbackarcher

Twiztd1 said:


> MQ32 80%
> 
> String 88 1/8"
> 18 3/4", 25 3/4"-30 1/4", 41"-59", 9"
> 
> Cable 33 7/8"
> 6"-8", 10"
> 
> 
> MQ32 70%
> 
> String 85 1/2"
> 17 1/4", 24 1/2"-29 1/2", 40 1/4"-58 1/2", 9"
> 
> Cable 34"
> 6"-8", 10"




Thanks!!


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving specs for this bow. I'd really appreciate the help.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Someone . Anyone. Please?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks Brother!!*



outbackarcher said:


> Here is the AM 32 #2 Cam
> 
> 51.5 0-----15.5---19.5-21.5---25.25---29.25-----15.5-----0
> 
> 36 0---6-------12------0
> 
> 33.75 0------11----------0



Driving out to the IBOs from Idaho...We are in Davenport Iowa now


----------



## TN ARCHER

thunderhead said:


> boy, this thread is getting tight lip.
> mini max cam
> string
> 0......16.0......26.750......31.250.....45.250.......61.500.....88.500....0
> 
> cable
> 0.....9.375.....34.375......35.875.......00
> 
> hope this helps.


Thanks William. 
So I assume that the serving measurements are reading from the bottom of the string towards the top of the string. So the first serving is from the end loop to 16" then skip to 26.75" and serve to 31.25 etc,etc. Correct?


----------



## TN ARCHER

reylamb said:


> Conquest 4 max cam
> 103 1/4
> 0----->16.5---->29---->34.5----->49------->65.5------10<-----0
> 
> 43 5/8
> 0-------11.5------< You can add serving at the end of the yoke, about 8" from the end, 2" long....
> 
> Oddly enough, I need the specs for the C4 mini-max also.....


Thanks!


----------



## thunderhead

*yep*



TN ARCHER said:


> Thanks William.
> So I assume that the serving measurements are reading from the bottom of the string towards the top of the string. So the first serving is from the end loop to 16" then skip to 26.75" and serve to 31.25 etc,etc. Correct?


yes, i started from the bottom. how close is that to the ones on the bow/ just curious.


----------



## reylamb

I need specs for the Bear Truth.

String 91 3/4
Cable 35 3/4


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have 2009 Martin Cheetah specs. 

String 85"

Cable 31.5"


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r

*2006 ar31*

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have lengths/serving specs for a 05/06 AR31 with the ram and a half cams?

Thansk in advance!!


----------



## DeathHrapDanny

Deezlin I have been using this thread for over a year and have been an archerytalk user for alot more but have never contributed to the site or the string thread myself and after gaining much knowledge I fugure its time to give some back but my computer skills are limited even for as young as I am but I seem to be blocked from alot of stuff on here cause I have neverposted please send me a pm and hopefully I can figure out how to get it any advice would be helpfull 
DeathHarp Danny!


----------



## Deezlin

*'06 Martin Tiger*

I am looking for the string and cable serving lengths, positons and overal length for '06 Tiger Mini-Z. This bow has a 21" draw if that is needed.


----------



## TN ARCHER

thunderhead said:


> yes, i started from the bottom. how close is that to the ones on the bow/ just curious.


It's not too far off. 
I will be serving the string and cable that I build for it with my own specs. Based off what it needs and where it needs it.


----------



## thunderhead

*string*



TN ARCHER said:


> It's not too far off.
> I will be serving the string and cable that I build for it with my own specs. Based off what it needs and where it needs it.


i took those measurements off a set of viscosity strings, that were on the bow when i got it....


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r

*Any help at all?*



chiquita_hunt3r said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone have lengths/serving specs for a 05/06 ar31 with the ram and a half cams?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


ttt


----------



## ky.trophy

*Mq1*

I need lengths and serving specs for a MQ1 29" draw.
Thanks Chad


----------



## jpott62

*Mathews ignition*

Still looking for the servings lengths on a mathews ignition. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## archeryshack

*website with all this info*

I am thinking of purchasing a cheap .info site to pile all this info on. Would this be helpful? Or maybe put them in google documents and share them? Tell me what you think


----------



## DullTip

spotshooter300 said:


> 08 x force
> 60 7/8
> 19.5/20.75x2 -- 5 speed nocks
> center
> 27 13/16--31 13/16
> cc
> 36 7/8
> 4-10
> bc
> 34 1/8
> 8


Can someone put this in English so if someone were to order a string/cable set for a 2008, X Force, Dream Season they pass on all the right info?


----------



## archeryshack

*string lengths*

I need string & serving specs on 08 Bowtech General and 09 Hoyt Alphamax 32. Thanks! -jeremy


----------



## ky.trophy

*Hoyt Magnatec serving specs*

I need these specs if anyone has them. Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

MQ1 70%

String 95 1/16
0-18, 26.5-31.5, 43.75-63.5, 8

Cable 38 5/8

6-8, 10.5


----------



## Twiztd1

Chad what cam size?


----------



## outbackarcher

I need serving specs for a Hoyt Vortec if anyone can help


----------



## 3dshooter80

Anybody got the serving lengths for an Alpine Denali? I believe the lengths are 90.0" string and 36.5" cable. A "Y" cable is just a cable, and pretty standard. Mainly I need the string serving measurements. 
Thanks
Chad


----------



## reylamb

outbackarcher said:


> I need serving specs for a Hoyt Vortec if anyone can help



I have specs for a 2001 Vortec, this is for the #2 Versa cam, which was a single cam......

92.5
0------->14.25------->26---->31------>42----->58-------10.25<-----0

39
0----->9----------------<


----------



## arrow-slinger

*serving lenght*

4 a regular conquest. I have the string lenghts


----------



## non-typical

Dyer need of string & cable size & serving specs for a bear code.THANK YOU!!


----------



## reylamb

reylamb said:


> I need specs for the Bear Truth.
> 
> String 91 3/4
> Cable 35 3/4


Anyone???????????


----------



## pikespeep

*Mathews Drenalin LD: 99 3/4” String & 39 1/2” Cable*

see attached


----------



## pikespeep

*2004 Mathews Icon: 97 13/16” String & 39 5/8” Cable*

see attached


----------



## pikespeep

*2004 Mathews Solo-Cam Ovation*

2004 Mathews Solo-Cam Ovation with Rollerguard.

1. Total Length (from your limbsticker, should be 106-1/4") _=106 ¼”
2. Length of endserving (usually around 17") 16 ¼” (as measured starting from the V where the loop ends)
3. Length of exposed string between endserving and centerserving_14” 
4. Length of centerserving_5”
5. Length of exposed string between centerserving and idlerserving 12 ½”
6. Length of idlerserving_38 ¼”
7. Length of exposed string between idlerserving and rollerserving _n/a
8. Length of rollerserving_(same #6 above)
9. Length of exposed string between rollerserving and endserving _9 ¾”
10. Length of endserving_9” (to the base of the V where the loop starts)
11. Size of endloops (from tip of the loop to V where the loop ends, usually around 5/8") _¾” (two loops: 2 x 0.75 = 1.5”)
For your cable:
1. Total Length (again from your limbsticker, should be 41-7/8") _41 7/8”
2. Length of endserving (at cam, usually around 8", but can be different on the newer Mathews cams) _8 1/8” (includes loop at ¾”)
3. Length of exposed string between endserving and rollerserving_12”
4. Length of rollerserving_14 ¼”
5. Length of yoke (measured from the tip of the loops, where the connect to your limb anchors, to the V of the Y, usually around 6" to 7") 7 ¾


----------



## pikespeep

*Custom Shooting System's Contender, ATA: 43", Brace Ht: 9.25", Wt: 55*

see attached


----------



## spotshooter300

*Pse omen*

Omen

63 1/16
21--26-27.5--30.75--33.75--21

speed nocks at
2 at 17 3 at 18.5 2 at 20

cc
38 7/8
11-3.5

bc
35 7/8
8-10----8


----------



## ky.trophy

*Katera xl*

I need serving specs for a Katera XL with cam and a half plus base cam #6, St 60.5 cc 40 bc 37.5 Thanks


----------



## arrow-slinger

*Mathews Conquest*

I need serving spec's for the Conquest


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have 09 Martin Cheetah specs. Need them BADLY. Please. 


Which Conquest specs: Lite, Pro, II, III, IV? Which cam max or mini max?


----------



## outbackarcher

*Ar 37*

For my 1000th post I need serving specs for a AR 37 one cam. Can't remember the string and cable length off the top of my head but I have them.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 3dshooter80

I also need the serving lengths for the Conquest (Pro) with the max cam, not the minimax... the original conquest. String length is 103 3/4". Thanks to anyone that might help.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Need the specs on a Mathews SQ2...
Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Hinkelmonster

*ProLine* said:


> Need the specs on a Mathews SQ2...
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Got this from SIXX Strings!!!


----------



## jpott62

*Mathews ignition*

Wondering if anyone has the serving lengths ona mathews ignition yet. I could really use these thanks guys.


----------



## ky.trophy

*07 bowtech Ally*

Anyone have the lengths and serve specs for the 07 Ally? Thanks Chad


----------



## Rut Addiction

I really Need specs on a BT Captain.

Thanks


----------



## str8arrow

*Merlin XT*

Any one have the serving specs for a Merlin XT?

thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Hinkelmonster said:


> Got this from SIXX Strings!!!


Thank Hink & Sixx!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



jpott62 said:


> Wondering if anyone has the serving lengths ona mathews ignition yet. I could really use these thanks guys.


Mathews Ignition

String: 84.625"
Buss: 32.74"

String

End center idler end
0-15" 24.5"-29.5" 38"-55.5" 8"-0

Buss
Tail-6.5"


----------



## outbackarcher

I really need these two....

AR 37

PSE Spyder RF


----------



## Dilligaf

*PSE Brute 08*

I am going throught the 30 odd pages of this thread but it is taking some time so i thought i migt just put my question.

I am looking for serving diamensions for strings and cables for a PSE Brute 08 model.

If any body could help it would be appreciated.


----------



## Lerie

*PSE X-Force 7*

Need specs for strings for this bow. Thanks


----------



## str8arrow

*PSE X-Force 7*

String 61 5/8
>-------20.75----24 5/8-27 1/8---29 3/8----33 3/8------20.75----<

Buss 33 13/16
>-----7.5--------------10.25--8.25---

Control 36.5
>------10--------------------4---<


----------



## reylamb

I am looking for a few, a couple are long-shots though.....

PSE Indy, single cam, year unknown, cam unknown. String length is 91 3/4

Martin Magnum Altitude, again year unknown, cam unknown. String Length is 83, cable is 33 1/2.

Hoyt Katera, #6.5 Base cam, string is 58, CC 39 1/4, BC 36 1/4

Fred Bear Young gun.....

I also need to verify that the Mathews S2 is the same specs as the Switchback....


----------



## non-typical

*Bear Code PLEASE!!*

Dyer need of string & cable size & serving specs for a bear code.THANK YOU!!


----------



## alaarcher

took me two weeks of phone calls to Botech to tell me the label on my Marquis was wrong. Was wondering why my new strings shot so poorly.


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X

*2009 Bowtech Captain*

String

<-------18-----27 3/4---31 1/4----------35 1/4----37 3/8----18------>

Cable 1

<------6 1/4--------13 3/8------20 1/8------10 1/4------>

Cable 2

<------6 1/4--------16 1/2------23 1/4------10 1/4------>


String 60 11/16

Cables 38 11/16

This is what i made for my Captain. Earl this will work for you.


----------



## outbackarcher

Still need the specs for an AR 37.

String 97

Cable 38.75


----------



## Folkers

*Bowtech 38 pro Single cam*

Hi

I need string and serving specs for the Bowtech 38 pro please. 
Thank you!


----------



## SilentShot

*Elite XXL*

Could someone help me out with the string specs for an 08 XXl. Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

How about a 2006 Diamond Rapture? Need these ASAP. PLEASE

88 9/16
35 7/8


----------



## NJBowhunter58

*hoyt magnatec*

string 54
14-----24-30.5------14
buss 39.75
8 yoke------------9
cable
42.5
11---------6


----------



## ky.trophy

*Serving Specs*

Need specs for a Mathews Legacy.


----------



## Dilligaf

*PSE Brute*

Still need spec's for PSE Brute


----------



## Folkers

*Brute*



Dilligaf said:


> Still need spec's for PSE Brute




This is the 2007 model and they don't come standard with idler wheel serving but I like to put some on. 


String 89.75 Cable 33.75 


16---------------27-32-------42.5-62.5--------- 8
0----|-----------|--|-------|--------|---------|-------0

10------------------3 (yoke 7.5)
0-------|---------|--|----0

:smile:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hi Guys,
I am getting ready to order strings and I desperately need the specs for both cables, and string for a 2007 Pse X Force 6 with the Hybrid Fast Cams.
Thanks


----------



## reylamb

05_sprcrw said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am getting ready to order strings and I desperately need the specs for both cables, and string for a 2007 Pse X Force 6 with the Hybrid Fast Cams.
> Thanks


Wasn't it the same as the original Xforce? If so it is back on one of the first few pages of this thread.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yes it is the original x force and thank you I have been reading backwards towards the begining of the thread. Going to the first pages thanks again.


----------



## NJBowhunter58

*diamond rock*

loooking for serving specs for diamond rock need help Thanks


----------



## archeryshack

*Parker Ultra-lite 31*

Anyone have Parker Ultralite 31 specs? thanks -jeremy


----------



## beenfarr

Does anyone have a database in place with this stuff they can e-mail me. I would be more than willing to update my stuff and return it (although I don't have much to offer right now). PM me if you have something you wouldn't mind sharing. It seems that a master database has to somewhere. :wink: There'll be free bow slings in it for you!!! :beer:

Ben


----------



## jcmorgan31

SilentShot said:


> Could someone help me out with the string specs for an 08 XXl. Thanks


String - 58"

15" on the ends 27" - 32" center serving


Cables - 40 1/16"

10" and 5"


----------



## mr.string

*ul 31*



archeryshack said:


> Anyone have Parker Ultralite 31 specs? thanks -jeremy


84 3/4" and 33 3/4"


----------



## outbackarcher

Still need specs for an AR 37.

I need these bad....any help is appreciated.


----------



## ky.trophy

*Serving Specs*

I need serving specs for a Mathews Legacy. Thanks


----------



## NJBowhunter58

*Diamond Rock*

need help with serving specs for Diamond Rock Thanks Roger


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

High country MAX FORCE
Please someone, I need these in a bad way! 
Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## archeryshack

*Mustang*

Anyone have serving specs for a Mathews Mustang? thanks! -jeremy


----------



## russ

Looking for the spec's for a PSE Spyder Venom Cam 27" d/l


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X

I need the serving spec on a hoyt protec wheel 1/2. 4000 limbs. Please.


----------



## NJBowhunter58

would you have string specs for the diamond rock thanks


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*High Country Silent Hunter string and cable lengths*

Have a Silent Hunter in the shop with no string and both steel cables in pieces. Search doesn't seem to be working for me so am going through every page but if anyone knows these would appreciate ASAP. Guessing steel cables are either 47" or 49" and string about 32" ????
Please e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## 2112

*Need PSE Firestorm lite specs.*

Anybody have the string and cable specs. for a 2003 Firestorm lite? This bow has the lightning cam on it. I can find the lengths, need serving locations. String is 83" cable 33". 

Thanks


----------



## NJBowhunter58

*Diamond Rock*

still need serving specs for the diamond rock need help with this Thanks Roger


----------



## outbackarcher

2112 said:


> Anybody have the string and cable specs. for a 2003 Firestorm lite? This bow has the lightning cam on it. I can find the lengths, need serving locations. String is 83" cable 33".
> 
> Thanks


Here ya go.

0----17.5---25.5--30.5---38.75------56.75------8.5---0


0-----9----------0


----------



## 2112

Many thanks Outbackarcher.:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

Quest HPS31
I need the lengths, and serve specs. 
Thanks!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

2006 Diamond Rapture *LITE*

Thanks!


----------



## ky.trophy

*magnatec serving specs*

I need serving specs for a Hoyt Magnatec XT2000 single cam 28". Thanks


----------



## dillio67

*Pse ss gx*

need serving lengths for PSE SS GX

string 55.88
bc 28
cc 30.75

thanks


----------



## dillio67

*Probably reching on this one...*

need serving lengths for

HCA Power Extreme Pro

string 92.25
cable 38 3/8

Bowtech Tomkat single cam

string 83
cable 33.5


thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have the specs for a Parker Trailblazer XP. I sse a few others asking for them but never saw a reply. Thanks guys for any help.


----------



## preachermanken

*hoyt striker redline serving*

looking for serving spacing for a hoyt striker redline with string length of 96.5 any helpwould be a great blessing! thanks to all and blessings


----------



## Ron Meadows

I've searched the whole thread and can't find it so I'll ask.....I need string/cables for an 05 Bowtech Old Glory. It was asked once before but no reply was given in the thread. Surely someone out there has these.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## ex-wolverine

*2006 Old Glory---This is what I just used*



Ron Meadows said:


> I've searched the whole thread and can't find it so I'll ask.....I need string/cables for an 05 Bowtech Old Glory. It was asked once before but no reply was given in the thread. Surely someone out there has these.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron



String 59 "
0----16-----27 9/16----32 1/16------16----0
Speed nocks @ 14 1/2" x 2



CC 41" 2 each
0---6 1/2-----------11 1/2-------0


----------



## Ron Meadows

Are they the same as the 05's? I know that the 06 cams had modules to adjust draw length and the 05's had cam specific draw lengths.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## ex-wolverine

*2005 Old Glory*



Ron Meadows said:


> Are they the same as the 05's? I know that the 06 cams had modules to adjust draw length and the 05's had cam specific draw lengths.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron


*59 7/8" String*

0----16-------28 1/16----32 9/16----16-----0

_Speed nocks @ 14 1/2_

*41 7/8 CC*
0---6 1/2------------11-----0 2 each


----------



## Ron Meadows

Wonderful. Thanks so much for your help.

Ron



ex-wolverine said:


> *59 7/8" String*
> 
> 0----16-------28 1/16----32 9/16----16-----0
> 
> _Speed nocks @ 14 1/2_
> 
> *41 7/8 CC*
> 0---6 1/2------------11-----0 2 each


----------



## outbackarcher

*Ross Carnivore*

Ok I need some help on this one. Does anyone have the specs for it?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have specs for a Diamond Stud.


----------



## spotshooter300

*Apa viper*

88
19.5---21.75-23.75--27.5--31.5----42--60.5----9

33.75
6-9

The factory idler serving does not cover string at full draw ;the 60.5 length will.


----------



## Green River

*Pearsom Anaconda*

I need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Pearson Anaconda. It's a single cam bow with a 3 piece string.


----------



## Terrier

I need the spec. of PSE Stinger (NRG Cam)
Thanks!


----------



## str8arrow

*Alpine Silverado Lite*

Anyone have the specs for this bow?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Quest HPS31
> I need the lengths, and serve specs.
> Thanks!


Still in need of these guys..
Thanks!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Eric131

*Mathews LX*

Looking for specs for a Mathews LX.


Thanks Eric


----------



## Eric131

Eric131 said:


> Looking for specs for a Mathews LX.
> 
> 
> Thanks Eric


Found them


----------



## Eric131

Specs for a Bow Madness Xl anyone? :darkbeer:


----------



## Green River

*Martin MOAB*

Anyone have string and serving specs for a Martin MOAB?


----------



## Eric131

this thread is dead!!!


----------



## str8arrow

09 BOW MADNESS

STRING


17.75---31.5--35.5----49---68.5----9.5

CABLE

8--------------------------2--8.25-<

There you go!


----------



## BC4Bowhunter

Does anyone have the serving lengths for a Jennings CK 3.3 with 91 1/2 String and 32 5/8 cable. Thanks


----------



## Eric131

str8arrow said:


> 09 BOW MADNESS
> 
> STRING
> 
> 
> 17.75---31.5--35.5----49---68.5----9.5
> 
> CABLE
> 
> 8--------------------------2--8.25-<
> 
> There you go!


Can you go a little more in depth with the cable? Kind of confused with that one. 8 inches of serving on the mod end, than go down on the yoke end 8 1/4 and serve 2 inches of the yoke? Is that correct? Thanks Eric


----------



## outbackarcher

Eric131 said:


> Can you go a little more in depth with the cable? Kind of confused with that one. 8 inches of serving on the mod end, than go down on the yoke end 8 1/4 and serve 2 inches of the yoke? Is that correct? Thanks Eric


That is what he is saying.


----------



## Eric131

outbackarcher said:


> That is what he is saying.


Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## thunderhead

*golden eagle splitfire one*

need specs for a golden eagle splitfire one.....thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

*Parker Frontier*

I need the serving specs for a Parker Frontier if anyone has them.

Thanks


----------



## BC4Bowhunter

BC4Bowhunter said:


> Does anyone have the serving lengths for a Jennings CK 3.3 with 91 1/2 String and 32 5/8 cable. Thanks


Anyone??:help:


----------



## ky.trophy

*Mathews Z max*

I need serving specs for this bow.


----------



## 3dshooter80

I just need the lengths for a PSE Nova. I know the string is 53.5" but that is all that the guy says is on the sticker. Let me know how long the cables need to be.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## Bowtech Brother

*Golden Eagle Iron Eagle*

I figure this is a long shot but Im looking for a friend. He has a golden eagle Iron eagle (older Bow) That he saud had a floating yoke and now has a static yoke and would like the string and cable lenghts and the bow specs. Thanks


----------



## Bowtech Brother

*Bear Element*

I beleive its a 07 bear element. I need string dimensions. thanks


----------



## 2112

*Mathews Black Max 2*

Need string and cable and serving specs for a Mathews Black Max 2 

Thanks


----------



## TotallyArchery

*String length for older high country outlaw?*

This bow has wire cables so I know it is older. High country's web sight has no info on older bows. Thought someone out there might have the number I need.

Thanks


----------



## hersh32

*1998 pearson genesis 2000*

Okay, I know this is a looooooooooooooooooooong shot, but does anybody have any specs on the Pearson 1998 genesis 2000" Gosh why do people take the limb stickers off of their bows?


----------



## outbackarcher

ky.trophy said:


> I need serving specs for this bow.


This is what I have.

91 3/8 0---18---26--32.5----43.5-------60.25--------10----0

38 0-----11--------0


----------



## outbackarcher

2112 said:


> need string and cable and serving specs for a mathews black max 2
> 
> thanks




92 7/8 0-----16.5---27--32---43-----61-------8---0

37 3/4 0-----9---------0


----------



## russ

russ said:


> Looking for the spec's for a PSE Spyder Venom Cam 27" d/l


still looking. 3 posts looking for the specs and no answers yet.


----------



## 2112

Outbackarcher you are the best. 

Thank you


----------



## JHolling

*High Country Split One X1*

Hi,
Would anyone have the string and serving lengths for this bow. I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## outbackarcher

I still need the specs for a parker frontier if anyone can help.

Thanks


----------



## BC4Bowhunter

BC4Bowhunter said:


> Does anyone have the serving lengths for a Jennings CK 3.3 with 91 1/2 String and 32 5/8 cable. Thanks


Still looking for specs for this one.....anyone???


----------



## Center Punch

*mathews genesis bow*

anybody got the lengths on this bow?...thanks


----------



## non-typical

*Myles Keller XI Magnum*

Need string/cable lengths and serv. specs.XI Legend Magnum.Thanks
pete


----------



## Eric131

This thread seems worthless now. It used to be great


----------



## russ

for those of use working with PSE SPYDER venom cams

The lengths are 89" string & 37" bus. I don't have the serving spec's yet.


----------



## Phantom Archer

Here is what i got.


----------



## Bowtech Brother

Thanks bro


----------



## ex-wolverine

*2003 Spyder St Venom Cam-Is this what you are looking for*



russ said:


> still looking. 3 posts looking for the specs and no answers yet.


String 87.750

0-----14.5--------25.125-----29.750-----42.875-------55------8

two speed nocks @ 13"


Buss 37"

0>---7--9---------------9------0


----------



## JHolling

*Reezen 7.0*

Hi,
Would anyone have the specs for a Mathews Reezen 7.0?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Bowtech Brother

Mathews Monster? I thought I seen it on here once but cant find them.


----------



## Bow pro

The Mathews Monster is on page 24 it is post #945....hope this helps!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I've got an oldie that I'm looking for string & serving specs for...Mathews 3D Vapor. If you've got 'em, you are the master!:darkbeer:


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the specs for a Mathews Reezen 7.0?
> Thanks,
> Jon


Please help. I found the specs for the 6.5 but I can't find anything for the 7.0


----------



## Eric131

*Bullet X with nitrous cams anyone?*

Looking for string specs and serving specs for a Bullet X with C nitrous cams.


Thanks Eric


----------



## non-typical

*XI lengend info Please!!*

Need string/cable lengths and serv. specs.XI Legend Magnum.Thanks
pete


----------



## EXTREME 1

non-typical said:


> Need string/cable lengths and serv. specs.XI Legend Magnum.Thanks
> pete


the buss cable is 44 5/16" but there is 3 different string lengths. the buss cable is 0---9 for tag end and on yoke end has a 8 in yoke served to 10 in.


----------



## Twiztd1

Ron, What string lengths do you have for the XI??


----------



## outbackarcher

JHolling said:


> Please help. I found the specs for the 6.5 but I can't find anything for the 7.0




The specs for the 6.5 and the 7.0 are the same.


----------



## EXTREME 1

Twiztd1 said:


> Ron, What string lengths do you have for the XI??


OOPS there is a small correction for what I posted above, those buss cable lengths are for 92, 93 and 94 years.
52 1/2
53 13/16
56
56 3/8 
58 3/8
58 3/4
59 1/8
these are lengths for 92, 93, 94 years. and buss cables are all 44 5/16"

years 90 and 91 are 
string lengths are 53 13/16, 56 3/8 and 59 1/8"
buss cables are 39 5/16


----------



## str8arrow

*Aphamax 35 specs*

Anyone have the serving specs for this bow?

Thanks


----------



## non-typical

*Xi*

THANKS Extreme1!!!
Pete


----------



## outbackarcher

str8arrow said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for this bow?
> 
> Thanks




If you do a search you will find them. I have put the specs for both cam configurations on here twice.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

JohnBSox said:


> I've got an oldie that I'm looking for string & serving specs for...Mathews 3D Vapor. If you've got 'em, you are the master!:darkbeer:


Bump this one to the top. It's getting lost at the bottom of the last page.


----------



## NP Archery

Looks to be a rush on XI bows lately! 

I need a string length for a XI Intrepid. The bow is a late 90s from the owner's info and memory. He is the original owner. The cables are still intact but the string is MIA. I have not removed the cables yet but appear to be around 45" or so. A double split yoke, 2 cam system. The Limbs are #65 to #80. I can't find any info anywhere about this bow. String length would be great and the ATA would be a plus. Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## garchery1

Need string and cable length for a bowtech tomkat.

Thanks


----------



## BlackArcher

*HOYT Legacy Superstar*

I am looking for a long-shot...
HOYT Legacy Superstar, year unknown, estimated 1990-1995


----------



## outbackarcher

garchery1 said:


> Need string and cable length for a bowtech tomkat.
> 
> Thanks




Is it the binary model or the one cam version?


----------



## Bowtech Brother

How bout a Martin Tracer? String, cable and serving specs. Thanks


----------



## BOWGOD

bowtech blackhawk????? Anyone got specs????? Need these fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*2004 Black Hawk ? With Infinity Cam---I dont have the Blackhawk2--So hope this works*



BOWGOD said:


> bowtech blackhawk????? Anyone got specs????? Need these fast!!!!!!!!


String 79"
0------17.5-----24.5----28.375--------38.562------54.062----9----0

Buss
31-3/8

>--7--9-----------9-----0


----------



## Center Punch

*bowtech justice*

need the serv. specs for the bowtech justice, 05 i think. thanks


----------



## Bow pro

*Hoyt Fast Flight*

Can anyone help me out with the string lengths\cable's. I also need the serving spec's. I need these in a bad way! Hoyt Fast Flight.....Probably a early 90's bow. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcmorgan31

Anybody have anything for a Reflex Ridgeline.


----------



## Curly26200

*Martin Mystic Elite "Small" Furious X*

I need serving lenghts for a Martin Mystic Elite "Small" Furious *X*

Thanks in advance


----------



## Curly26200

garchery1 said:


> Need string and cable length for a bowtech tomkat.
> Thanks


My Tomkat's specs

String 53"3/4
0---16--------24--28.5---------16---0

Cables : 36"3/8
0--5-----------------------11-------0

:wink:


----------



## Eric131

Hoyt Vulcan w/vectrix cams anyone???


----------



## Curly26200

Curly26200 said:


> I need serving lenghts for a Martin Mystic Elite "Small" Furious *X*
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nobody havie it ???


----------



## neednew1

*06 Slayer*

I have a shoot through and want to use cable guard. Need length and serving info.


----------



## Center Punch

*high country 4 runner*

need the specs on this bow real bad...thanks


----------



## Bowtech Brother

*String and cables for a Horton Legend HD175 Crossbow*

String and cables for a Horton Legend HD175 Crossbow. Serving size, and #of strands also. Thanks


----------



## beardown

*Please help with string specs*

PSE Baby G
Hoyt Alpha Max 32
? diamond Razor Edge


----------



## 12sonly

need string and cable lengths and serving lengths for hoyt striker 2 redline cam please help.


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

Bear Odysee...

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Bowtech Brother

*09 Diamond Razor edge*

I need string/cable length and serving Dimensions. Thanks


----------



## neednew1

neednew1 said:


> I have a shoot through and want to use cable guard. Need length and serving info.


Bow is actually an 07. Still need info.


----------



## Nitroboy

*Diamond Rock*

I need specs for Diamond Rock, ANYBODY????


----------



## njshadowwalker

Looking for SERVING specs on an 07 Vulcan. 26" draw.... Anyone have these????

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phantom Archer

This is what I got, Havent made one yet.


----------



## Bowtech Brother

Need string/cable dims for a Martin Jaguar Pro series. Not sure of year. Older


----------



## outbackarcher

*2010 X-Force Vendetta XL*

I need some string lengths, serving specs and nock locations for the 2010 PSE Vendetta XL.

If someone can help I would appreciate it.


----------



## njshadowwalker

njshadowwalker said:


> looking for serving specs on an 07 vulcan. 26" draw.... Anyone have these????
> 
> Thanks in advance


anyone???


----------



## Petapal

*08 X-Force 6 w/ HF cams;Strings and Cables*

I searched this thread and couldn't find any info on this bow.Can someone tell me the lengths and locations for servings and speed nocks.Thanks


----------



## 2112

Here you go. The 08's are the same.


----------



## EXTREME 1

NP Archery said:


> Looks to be a rush on XI bows lately!
> 
> I need a string length for a XI Intrepid. The bow is a late 90s from the owner's info and memory. He is the original owner. The cables are still intact but the string is MIA. I have not removed the cables yet but appear to be around 45" or so. A double split yoke, 2 cam system. The Limbs are #65 to #80. I can't find any info anywhere about this bow. String length would be great and the ATA would be a plus. Thanks to anyone that can help.


the buss cable length is 46 7/8" and for your string your gonna have to measure it for there are different lengths but they all use the same buss length.


----------



## outbackarcher

*2010 PSE Vendetta XL*



outbackarcher said:


> I need some string lengths, serving specs and nock locations for the 2010 PSE Vendetta XL.
> 
> If someone can help I would appreciate it.



ttt


----------



## Petapal

*X-Force*



2112 said:


> Here you go. The 08's are the same.


This site is great,thanks for the info 2112.


----------



## njshadowwalker

njshadowwalker said:


> looking for serving specs on an 07 vulcan. 26" draw.... Anyone have these????
> 
> Thanks in advance


ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31

Anybody have the serving stuff for a Rytera Bullet X with th Vipro Single cam.

S- 91"
Cable - 35"


----------



## harden13

Can anyone help with string and cable lengths for the 2003 Bowtech Pro 40 single cam (infinity cam). Also, if you have the seving lengths that would also be of a great help.

Thanks for the help

Marc:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## special

*Martin Tiger*

Hi..Can anyone help me with the string and serving specs for a Martin Tiger please..

Also I have conflicting string lengths for the Bowtech Tomkat Hybrid..the Aussie importer says 54 3/4" and its been posted here as 53 3/4"...Can anyone confirm??
Cheers Rob


----------



## special

Ok..Ive got the Tomkat issue sorted..its definately 53 3/4":thumbs_up

And anyone help with the '07 Martin Tiger specs?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

could anyone give me the cable serving specs for a 101st? I have some info but not for the roller cable guard. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ky.trophy

*Browning illusion*

Need serving specs for this bow. Thanks Chad


----------



## airbourn

Does anyone have specs for '09 Diamond Iceman


----------



## JHolling

*Martin Monster Buck Hunter*

Hi, 
Would anyone have the string lengths and serving specs for this bow. I'd really appreciate it .
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Anyone have the specs for the PSE ss 2008?
Also a generic single cam layout for a 88.75 string?


----------



## brianerwin

*Hoyt Power Tec*

I am looking for the string lengths for the Hoyt Power Tec.

I have a customer who gave me 2 of the 3 string lengths but I am unsure of 
which is which.

The bowstring is 56.5 I have that one completed. 

The bow uses 2 cables a Buss and Control cable and the only length he gave me was 34.0" so I need to know the other length and which type of cable is this? is 34" the buss or control?

please help me here.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hoyt Maxis 35, #3 Cam

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## outbackarcher

*PSE Vendetta XL*

I know that there are a few of these out there now. Can anyone help me with the serving specs? 

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

brianerwin said:


> I am looking for the string lengths for the Hoyt Power Tec.
> 
> I have a customer who gave me 2 of the 3 string lengths but I am unsure of
> which is which.
> 
> The bowstring is 56.5 I have that one completed.
> 
> The bow uses 2 cables a Buss and Control cable and the only length he gave me was 34.0" so I need to know the other length and which type of cable is this? is 34" the buss or control?
> 
> please help me here.


That string length you gave in not even listed on the chart for the power tec but here is a link to the chart for you to see. "http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/PowerTec_2006_New.pdf


----------



## JHolling

outbackarcher said:


> I know that there are a few of these out there now. Can anyone help me with the serving specs?
> 
> Thanks


I could also use the same info on this as well.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## special

Specs for a Bowtech Sentinel anyone??


----------



## special

How about a Quest QS31?...Im guessing the Ross Cardiac 31 specs would be the same..Can anyone help??


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Hoyt banshee anyone???*

Hoyt Banshee it's string is 49", the control cable is 35.5" and the buss cable is 33.75". 

ANyone have the serving lenghts for this...I have a young lady who wants custom strings for Christmas

Tom

Thanks


----------



## outbackarcher

ex-wolverine said:


> Hoyt Banshee it's string is 49", the control cable is 35.5" and the buss cable is 33.75".
> 
> ANyone have the serving lenghts for this...I have a young lady who wants custom strings for Christmas
> 
> Tom
> 
> Thanks



Here is what I use for this one.

0----10-----23----28.5-----10----0

0---5-------9------0

0------9------------0


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks Brotha*



outbackarcher said:


> Here is what I use for this one.
> 
> 0----10-----23----28.5-----10----0
> 
> 0---5-------9------0
> 
> 0------9------------0


I really appreciate it

Tom


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need the string & cable layouts for a Parker Trailblazer XP...

Thanks


----------



## erictski

Hello

I have an old PSE Scorpion Solo Cam and I am in need of the string and cable lengths and all info to give to my string maker...

Thanks for the help


----------



## erictski

I have a Parker Ultralight 31 that i also need string and cable info for...thanks for any help


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> I need the string & cable layouts for a Parker Trailblazer XP...
> 
> Thanks


Anyone...please!


----------



## special

*'07 Bowtech Allegiance*

Can anyone help with the 07 Allegiance specs please...It appears to be longer than the 05..


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Ar35*

I am looking for string & cable layouts for a AR35..

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> I am looking for string & cable layouts for a AR35..
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Revised...an AR35 SD


----------



## ex-wolverine

*ultra lite 31*



erictski said:


> I have a Parker Ultralight 31 that i also need string and cable info for...thanks for any help


String 84"

0-----17.25-----26.25----30.75-------40.875-------57----9----0


Buss Cable 33.5"

0>7---9-------------9----0


----------



## wicked1Joe

Anyone with the serving layouts for a 08 Martin Firecat?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## ex-wolverine

*check your e-mail*



909bowsniper said:


> Anyone with the serving layouts for a 08 Martin Firecat?
> 
> Thanks, Joe


:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ex-wolverine said:


> :darkbeer:



Thank you for all the help...
I do appreciate it!:thumbs_up


----------



## dwagoner

searched and couldnt find specs for DIAMOND ICEMAN???? ANYONE???


----------



## Eric131

*Am32*

Anyone got the Alphamax 32 with the #2 cam specs? Thanks Eric


----------



## special

Eric131 said:


> Anyone got the Alphamax 32 with the #2 cam specs? Thanks Eric


Its listed earlier on in this thread(somewhere)..try the search option.


----------



## Eric131

I searched the threads and couldn't find it.


----------



## Bow pro

*Horton Supermag*

Can anyone help me out on the spec's for this? I need to know the strand count, loop size, serving size and string length. I just need the spec's for the string. Thanks in advance for the help!

Thanks
Shane


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need some help with some string layouts:

PSE X-Force 2009
Hoyt Ultra Elite 2006
Hoyt Turbo Hawk 2010
Hoyt Ultra 38 Vector Cam & 1/2 29dl
Hoyt Alpha Max
Hoyt Alpha Burner 2010 w/spiral X Cams
Diamond Marquis

Thanks in advance for any info...
Joe


----------



## splitarrow08

Does anyone happen to have anything on the high country 4runner?
need lengths and serving locations please


----------



## Center Punch

*07 pse mossy oak x single cam*

need serv. specs on this bow please.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Am in need of some info .

String & cable lengths for a Hoyt Sierra-Tec ( 03 I think ) , 24"-26.5" draw cam 1/2 cams ( H-B ) 

need servings as well ..


----------



## wicked1Joe

*PSE 2009 X-Force*

Needs serving layouts....please!
for 2009 PSE X-Force.


Thanks, Joe


----------



## str8arrow

*2010 Hoyt Contender*

Anyone have the serving specs for this bow? 
XT2000 limbs Spiral X cams
27 dl

Thanks in advance


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Anyone for the New Mathews Z7...??

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## special

*'09 PSE Stinger NI Specs Please*

Can anyone help with the serving locations please..
The string is 88 1/4" and cable is 33 1/2"
Cheers.


----------



## Curly26200

*URGENT - Martin spec*

Hi all,
I need string and cable lenghts for a MARTIN SHADOW CAT MAGNUM 2006 with Furious cam and X cables.
The draw lenght is 23".
I have the serving lenght but i don't have the string and cable lenghts 
*
PLEASE - FAST REPLY NEEDED *


----------



## spotshooter300

*2010 hoyt carbon matrix*

10 hoyt carbon matrix 
29.5- 31 inch draw

58
15.25-22-24.5--28.25--32.25---15.25

39.75
13-5.5

37.5
8--12

tiny


----------



## spotshooter300

*2010 hoyt maxxis 31*

10 hoyt maxxis 31
28-30 INCH DRAW

54

14--20-22.75--26.5-30.5--14

35.5

19.5--5.5

33.25

8 yoke-(9.5--14.25)--9

tiny


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Dose anyone have the string specs for a 2007 Parker buckhunter XP? I did a search but could not find this parker. Thanks very much.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Am in need of some info .
> 
> String & cable lengths for a Hoyt Sierra-Tec ( 03 I think ) , 24"-26.5" draw cam 1/2 cams ( H-B )
> 
> need servings as well ..


Nobody ????


----------



## S4 300-60

Bowtech Commander (2007) lengths please, if anyone has them handy...:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe

This is what I have for the Commander


don't know the year these are from

String 59-3/8
Cables 42.75

String
>------17-----------27.75----32.25--------17----<

Cables
>-----6.50-------------12-----<

2 speed nocks at 16.25


----------



## schling_us

*PASSION specs?*

I need stiring and cable lengths and serving specs for a math. Passion

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Eric131

*Parker Frontier specs???*

Anyone have the Parker Frontier specs?


----------



## jkeiffer

PM me if you need any 2008-2010 PSE or 2009 Bear string tunes

or better yet email me at [email protected] 

later
jkeiffer


----------



## 3dshooter80

*09 Bowtech Brigadier*

Anybody got the specs for the Brigadier? I already did a search, but I didn't come up with anything. 
Thanks for the help

Chad


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need string layouts for the following;

Bear Lights Out.....String 87.75 Cable 32-1/8

Mission Eliminator....String 87.25 Cable 32-3/8

Thanks...Joe


----------



## MR.B

909bowsniper said:


> I need string layouts for the following;
> 
> Bear Lights Out.....String 87.75 Cable 32-1/8
> 
> Mission Eliminator....String 87.25 Cable 32-3/8
> 
> Thanks...Joe


ttt


----------



## schling_us

schling_us said:


> I need stiring and cable lengths and serving specs for a math. Passion
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


Anyone?


----------



## splitarrow08

anyone have the 2010 Matrin Bangel with CCS and STS specs?


----------



## baldyhunter

Any string makers get to play with destroyer 350 yet?? I need string and cable layouts if I can get them.
Thanks ahead
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter

Is everyone tight lipped with new hot bows or is it just that few people have the info yet?? Anyway if I can find the serving layout I'll post it here for other poeple. Anyone know??
Ken


----------



## BOWGOD

baldyhunter said:


> Is everyone tight lipped with new hot bows or is it just that few people have the info yet?? Anyway if I can find the serving layout I'll post it here for other poeple. Anyone know??
> Ken


It;s just hard to find new bow specs. Bow companies don't want to share most of the time so until someone gets their hands on one to take measurements it can be hard to find them.


----------



## baldyhunter

Thanks for the reply. I know someone that has one that may help me out. If that happens I'll be sure to post up here.


----------



## baldyhunter

Alright, I'm going to answer my own question now. I've got string and cable serving info for a destroyer 350 from a very good source so here goes.

Both cables have the same roller guard serving specs.
from post...8 5/8 inlet track servings. roller guard servings from 16 3/8" to 23 5/8". "Y" is not served 
These came 35 3/4" from factory (1/8" over sticker).

String 
from bottom post...20 1/4" end servings...23 1/4" to 25 1/8" shock absorber serving...31 7/16" center of center serving.
These are 61 13/16"
Ken


----------



## BOWGOD

baldyhunter said:


> Alright, I'm going to answer my own question now. I've got string and cable serving info for a destroyer 350 from a very good source so here goes.
> 
> Both cables have the same roller guard serving specs.
> from post...8 5/8 inlet track servings. roller guard servings from 16 3/8" to 23 5/8". "Y" is not served
> These came 35 3/4" from factory (1/8" over sticker).
> 
> String
> from bottom post...20 1/4" end servings...23 1/4" to 25 1/8" shock absorber serving...31 7/16" center of center serving.
> These are 61 13/16"
> Ken



How long is the center serving?


----------



## special

*08 X force SS specs please!*

Can anyone help with the X Force SS Specs??


----------



## BOWGOD

special said:


> Can anyone help with the X Force SS Specs??


here ya go

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=690985&stc=1&d=1261957435


----------



## special

Thanks Bowgod...But the link wont work


----------



## spotshooter300

*yip*



special said:


> Can anyone help with the X Force SS Specs??


54 5/8
16.75 x2
center at 24.75-28.75

30 3/8-cc
4-10

27 5/8-bc
8


----------



## spotshooter300

*2010 mathews Z7*

2010 mathews Z7
measured off bow factory new 
86 5/8
24-27-31.25---39--72.75--9

32
6--16.75--9.5


----------



## special

spotshooter300 said:


> 54 5/8
> 16.75 x2
> center at 24.75-28.75
> 
> 30 3/8-cc
> 4-10
> 
> 27 5/8-bc
> 8


Awesome...thanks Guys.


----------



## baldyhunter

BOWGOD said:


> How long is the center serving?


I'm not sure but from picture it looks short for a factory string. I'm thinking 4". I usually do 3.5" unless I know a kisser button is involved.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Looking for string layouts for a PSE Chaos

50.75 on the string

33.25 cables


Thanks


----------



## ky.trophy

*Pse chaos*

st 50.75 0--14--23-29--14--0

2 bc 33.25 0-7-9---9-0


----------



## ky.trophy

*Mathews passion*

Anyone have the layouts for the Passion? I have to build a set for my wife.


----------



## BOWGOD

CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE

OK guys, I have been working hard over the past year compiling a large database of string charts. Currently I believe I have between 400-500 charts for various bows. I have decided to either build a new website just for string/serving charts, or create a new page on my current website to share this information.
I am asking for help from all of you. If you could please send me what ever charts, and/or serving specs that you may have. Chances are I already have alot of them, but I can filter through, and sort through the ones that I do not have. It is my goal to build the most complete database for this type of info available today. 
You can send me what ever info you have in the following ways.
Email at [email protected]
Mail to:
Sixx strings
PO box 190 
Gerrardstown, WV 25420

Please shoot me a PM if you have anything you would like to share with me.


----------



## smr

*String and serving lengts*

Hi there, Im looking for som info on the serving length for the string and control cabel. for an Martin Saber 2009
Can anyone help me.

Thanks


----------



## BOWGOD

BOWGOD said:


> CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE
> 
> OK guys, I have been working hard over the past year compiling a large database of string charts. Currently I believe I have between 400-500 charts for various bows. I have decided to either build a new website just for string/serving charts, or create a new page on my current website to share this information.
> I am asking for help from all of you. If you could please send me what ever charts, and/or serving specs that you may have. Chances are I already have alot of them, but I can filter through, and sort through the ones that I do not have. It is my goal to build the most complete database for this type of info available today.
> You can send me what ever info you have in the following ways.
> Email at [email protected]
> Mail to:
> Sixx strings
> PO box 190
> Gerrardstown, WV 25420
> 
> Please shoot me a PM if you have anything you would like to share with me.



Just want to keep this where it can be easily seen.


----------



## Macker

anyone know the string and cable lengths for a 2005 whisper creek innovator pro? a guy at our club wants me to make a set of strings and cables but i need the lengths as well as serving lengths. he thinks it is a pro, but may not be. thanks.
Jeff


----------



## ky.trophy

*Mathews passion specs*

St 86.25 0-18--27.5-31.5--40--71.5--9-0
Bc 32.25 0-6-17---9-0


----------



## splitarrow08

Anyone have the Mathews Switchback XT? I have them but never used them and just want to double check the info. Thanks


----------



## schling_us

Thanks a million I've been lookin everywhere for this:teeth:




ky.trophy said:


> St 86.25 0-18--27.5-31.5--40--71.5--9-0
> Bc 32.25 0-6-17---9-0


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Mission Eliminator*

I found the Mission Eliminator layouts just thought I would share...

Here are the Mission Eliminator layouts 
String 87.25"
X--19----27--Cen-31--39-idler-62----10 to end X


Cable 32-3/8"
7" Yoke
2" loop on yoke end
Y--------------------------10 to end X


Joe


----------



## pavan

*Stryker CrossBow*

Hi,

Don't know if this is the right thread. But I am looking for all string /cable lengths for the Bowtech Strykey X-Bow.

Thanks

Pavan


----------



## grimjeeper

Deezlin those pics on lengths are great. Now thats how they all should be done. Thanks.


----------



## dwagoner

Diamond Iceman specs needed please!!!!


----------



## Sham

2009 Bear Lights Out string and cable length specs needed please!

I wish all on the AT and their families a successful, healthy, Happy New Year!

Thanks.


----------



## BOWGOD

NEED THE FOLLOWING IN A BAD WAY.
If these specs are out there nobody is sharing. I need specs for 
1. bear assault.
2. strothers SR-71


----------



## wicked1Joe

Looking for layouts for a mathews 6.5 Reezen

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Dose anyone have the serving specs for a 2008 Vantage X8 #2 cam?
String 59 1/4 
BC 42 3/4
CC 44 3/4
Thanks very much!!!


----------



## special

spotshooter300 said:


> 10 hoyt maxxis 31
> 28-30 INCH DRAW
> 
> 54
> 
> 14--20-22.75--26.5-30.5--14
> 
> 35.5
> 
> 19.5--5.5
> 
> 33.25
> 
> 8 yoke-(9.5--14.25)--9
> 
> tiny


Ive got to make a set for a Maxxis 35...Would the serving specs be the same as the 31(excluding the centre and STS serves)...And just the string lengths different??


----------



## alexbnc1

*2004 ar 34*

ar 34 ram & half string & cable specs


----------



## Sham

If you need 2009 or 2010 Fred Bear String/Cable specs for ANY bow...pm me


----------



## 164343

*spec's*

looking for the spec's for a pearson genises 2000


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*



special said:


> Ive got to make a set for a Maxxis 35...Would the serving specs be the same as the 31(excluding the centre and STS serves)...And just the string lengths different??


The maxxis bows have roller servings that are not in the same place due the string lengths being different.


----------



## wicked1Joe

*2009 Warthog*

I am in desperate need of specs for a 2009 Martin Warthog with CAT 2 cams..

Thanks, Joe


----------



## special

spotshooter300 said:


> The maxxis bows have roller servings that are not in the same place due the string lengths being different.


Thanks Tiny:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> I am in desperate need of specs for a 2009 Martin Warthog with CAT 2 cams..
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Got that one...Thanks...


----------



## wicked1Joe

*2010 PSE Vendetta XL*

I need string & cable and layouts for a PSE Vendetta XL 2010


Thanks, Joe


----------



## 2112

909bowsniper said:


> I need string & cable and layouts for a PSE Vendetta XL 2010
> 
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Shooting string
65"

0-21 ----28-30.25----32-36----20-0

Speed nocks

first 2 @18" next [email protected] 19.5" 2 [email protected] 21.5 , top of string from the end loop [email protected] 15.75 next [email protected] 17.25 and [email protected] 18.75

Buss cable
36.75"

0-8 ------< 9-7 "

Control

42.25

0-12-----8-0


----------



## 3dshooter80

*Maxxis 35 #2 cam*

I've searched and couldn't find anything on the Hoyt Maxxis 35 with the #2 cam. Anybody got the skinny on the serving locations? 
Thanks


----------



## MoBuzzCut

*Bowtech air raid*

anyone have the specs for the Bowtech air raid


----------



## special

*New Breed Genetix Specs*

Anyone got 'em:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD

anyone have the serving specs for the bear assault?


----------



## ky.trophy

*Bear lights out*

I need specs and serving lengths for bear lights out thanks, chad


----------



## JHolling

Hi, 
I could use the serving specs on an 09 Vantage Elite, spiral cam. I have the lengths just need the sreving specs. 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Elliott T

*05 ultra elite*

I am thinking about putting spiral x #4 on my 05 ulltra elite xt3000 for 29'' 
draw. My Q is the 05 tune chart is 59.5 44.75 41.75 for spiral.The 09 chart is 59.75 45 42 So which one to use?


----------



## BOWGOD

Elliott T said:


> I am thinking about putting spiral x #4 on my 05 ulltra elite xt3000 for 29''
> draw. My Q is the 05 tune chart is 59.5 44.75 41.75 for spiral.The 09 chart is 59.75 45 42 So which one to use?


If yours is an 05 use the 05 lengths. They would make minor changes from year to year that would change string lengths through out the years. I have an 05, and an 06 protec both have same limbs, and cams, but the string lengths are different on both, but both are in spec.


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Needed..*

I need layouts for the following:

07 Martin Slayer Nit B Cams
String 52.75
Cables 39.29

Diamond Nucelur Ice


Thanks, Joe


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I could use the serving specs on an 09 Vantage Elite, spiral cam. I have the lengths just need the sreving specs.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Please someone.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

I have seached and have not come up with these anyone got Bowtech Air Raid Specs


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*Bowtech Brigadier*

09 Bowtech Brigadier 

Anybody have the specs for the Brigadier? 

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## wicked1Joe

MoBuzzCut said:


> I have seached and have not come up with these anyone got Bowtech Air Raid Specs




2009 Bow Tech Air Raid

String
56-11/16"
X---17-----20.5 Sup 23------26.25 Cntr 30.5----39-11/16 to end-----X

Cable
Top cam cable
32-1/16
X----10.5-------15.75---22.25------30-3/8 to end-----X

Bottom cam cable

32-1/16
X----10.5------19----25.50--------30-3/8 to end------X

2 - 15.75 yokes


----------



## wicked1Joe

*2007 Tribute*

2007 Tribute

Need specs bad...

Thanks Joe


----------



## wicked1Joe

special said:


> Anyone got 'em:mg:


PM sent...

NBA Genetix
String
56.0
X---17--------25.75 C 30.75-----------17 to end-------X

Cable
37.875
X-----10------------------------5.50 to end-------X

All loops 1/2"


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> I need layouts for the following:
> 
> 07 Martin Slayer Nit B Cams
> String 52.75
> Cables 39.29
> 
> Diamond Nucelur Ice
> 
> 
> Thanks, Joe



Still need the Martin Slayer with Nitrous B cams...

ANYONE>>>>PLEASE:darkbeer:


----------



## dwagoner

909bowsniper said:


> I need layouts for the following:
> 
> 07 Martin Slayer Nit B Cams
> String 52.75
> Cables 39.29
> 
> Diamond Nucelur Ice
> 
> 
> Thanks, Joe


nuclear ice is on those bowtech spec sheets i sent you.....:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe

dwagoner said:


> nuclear ice is on those bowtech spec sheets i sent you.....:darkbeer:



Yep, I finally figured that out.....:darkbeer:


----------



## hexx

*Diamond The Rock*

Anyone have string & cable specs for diamond the rock ?


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> Still need the Martin Slayer with Nitrous B cams...
> 
> ANYONE>>>>PLEASE:darkbeer:


*HELP!..............​*:darkbeer:


----------



## dwagoner

hexx said:


> Anyone have string & cable specs for diamond the rock ?


send me a PM with your email and ill send you a complete bowtech/diamond sheet. AND anyone else that wants the spread sheet that was given to me, its got all 09 line bows with all string specs!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

*BEAR Truth 2*

Anyone have layouts for the Truth2

Thanks, Joe


----------



## 2112

909bowsniper said:


> *HELP!..............​*:darkbeer:


This is what I have

String 52.75

0---12.5---------25--30-------12.5---0


cable 39.25

0--9.5------------3--0


----------



## Curly26200

*help...*


curly26200 said:


> hi all,
> i need string and cable lenghts for a martin shadow cat magnum 2006 with furious cam and x cables.
> The draw lenght is 23".
> I have the serving lenght but i don't have the string and cable lenghts
> *
> please - fast reply needed *


----------



## jcmorgan31

I need the string and cable lengths for a Martin Phantom III with elite limbs and furious cams.


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I could use the serving specs on an 09 Vantage Elite, spiral cam. I have the lengths just need the sreving specs.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Please. I know someone on here has made a set of strings and cables for this bow.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## 2112

2112 said:


> Shooting string
> 65"
> 
> 0-21 ----28-30.25----32-36----20-0
> 
> Speed nocks
> 
> first 2 @18" next [email protected] 19.5" 2 [email protected] 21.5 , top of string from the end loop [email protected] 15.75 next [email protected] 17.25 and [email protected] 18.75
> 
> Buss cable
> 36.75"
> 
> 0-8 ------< 9-7 "
> 
> Control
> 
> 42.25
> 
> 0-12-----8-0


I gave the wrong serving length on the shooting string. Instead of 21" it should be 22.25. 

Sorry about that


----------



## special

Curly26200 said:


> *help...*


Try this..

http://www.martinarchery.com/pdf/2006Specs.pdf


----------



## wicked1Joe

special said:


> Try this..
> 
> http://www.martinarchery.com/pdf/2006Specs.pdf




I also need the serving layout:thumbs_up


----------



## Curly26200

*:darkbeer:*

Thanks 


special said:


> try this..
> 
> http://www.martinarchery.com/pdf/2006specs.pdf


----------



## Macker

anyone have older jennings bow string layouts? i am looking for the carbon extreme air master.....i think it is a late 90's bow.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Quest Primal

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## wicked1Joe

Bowmadness XL...

Thanks...I need real bad!

Joe


----------



## special

909bowsniper said:


> Bowmadness XL...
> 
> Thanks...I need real bad!
> 
> Joe


String 101 1/4"
0....18...27.25--29.75.....32----36......49.5----optional---70.....10.25 to end
STS Centre IDLER 

Cable 38.13

0.......8---10........................8.25 to end 
YOKE


Rob


----------



## special

*Alpine frontier*

Ive got the lengths..
String 93"
Cable 38.5"

Anyone have the layouts please?


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Mathews Genesis*

I need the layouts for the Mathews Genesis 

String 94-3/16
Cable 37.25

Thanks:smile:


----------



## neednew1

*09 38 Pro*

Need serving lengths for a 38 Pro


----------



## Firebolt

Anyone have any specs for a PSE Fire Flite CF 33? I cant find anything about it on the PSE website and am about to take it somewhere to have it re-strung. Any advice or info ie, setup and string specs would be appreciated.


----------



## bavariangoose

*Mathews Z7 need the servings measurements*

Mathews Z7 String 86 7/8", Cable 32 1/2"

Anyone know the servings measurements?


:shade:


----------



## wicked1Joe

bavariangoose said:


> Mathews Z7 String 86 7/8", Cable 32 1/2"
> 
> Anyone know the servings measurements?
> 
> 
> :shade:


This is what I have...not used yet though

String
X----24---27 cen 31.25------39----72.75----9 to end----X

Cable
6----16.5-----9.5 to end---X


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> I need the layouts for the Mathews Genesis
> 
> String 94-3/16
> Cable 37.25
> 
> Thanks:smile:


Still need the Genesis...Bad

also need
PSE 2006 Triton
APA Black Mamba

Thanks, Joe


----------



## ex-wolverine

*XT 2000 Limbs*



neednew1 said:


> Need serving lengths for a 38 Pro


*If its a #3 CAm 1/2 here you go*

String 53 3/4

0-----15---------25---30-------15------0

Buss 40.5"

>---7--9---------10----0

Control 43 1/4

0-------12---------7---0


*If its a C2 CAM 2.5 to 3.5 (28-29" Draw)*

String 54.25

0--------14.5-----------26----31--------14.5-------0

Buss 40.5"

>----7--9----------------12-------0

Control 43"


0--------13.5--------------5.5----0


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I have been looking for the same thing for months now*



special said:


> Ive got the lengths..
> String 93"
> Cable 38.5"
> 
> Anyone have the layouts please?


:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*If its the single cam this is what I have*



Macker said:


> anyone have older jennings bow string layouts? i am looking for the carbon extreme air master.....i think it is a late 90's bow.


String 92.25

0------16--------27.5-----33--------44--------61------10----0

Buss 37-3/8

>---7--9--------------10------0


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go*



909bowsniper said:


> 2007 Tribute
> 
> Need specs bad...
> 
> Thanks Joe


Tom


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone have specs on the Bear Attack? lengths and serving...


----------



## corpralbarn

Has anyone found the genesis layout yet? Joe needs it to get my strings made for NASP.


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> Still need the Genesis...Bad
> 
> also need
> PSE 2006 Triton
> APA Black Mamba
> 
> Thanks, Joe


*HELP....Please...anyone*:smile:


----------



## airbourn

*String & cable specs needed*

Does anyone have the specs for a Clearwater Storm MX Flex, 2 cam and 1 cam.


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*Redhead Kronik*

I need specs and layouts for a Redhead Kronik.

Thanks.


----------



## neednew1

ex-wolverine said:


> *If its a #3 CAm 1/2 here you go*
> 
> String 53 3/4
> 
> 0-----15---------25---30-------15------0
> 
> Buss 40.5"
> 
> >---7--9---------10----0
> 
> Control 43 1/4
> 
> 0-------12---------7---0
> 
> 
> *If its a C2 CAM 2.5 to 3.5 (28-29" Draw)*
> 
> String 54.25
> 
> 0--------14.5-----------26----31--------14.5-------0
> 
> Buss 40.5"
> 
> >----7--9----------------12-------0
> 
> Control 43"
> 
> 
> 0--------13.5--------------5.5----0


Thank You. I'm going to surprise a guy that helps out at local range. I just need to get a peek at cams.


----------



## corpralbarn

comon guys we need the genesis!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Clearwater MX Single Cam-I just built this set*



airbourn said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a Clearwater Storm MX Flex, 2 cam and 1 cam.


Hope this is what you are looking for


----------



## Bow pro

Does any one know if the serving spec's are the same for the Reezen 6.5 and the 7.0? I searched this thread and the only thing I seen was a guy saying to make the string a half inch shorter than spec.Thanks guys!


----------



## ky.trophy

*Pse vendetta xs*

I need serving specs on this bow please? Thanks Chad


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone have specs for a pearson Z34 with z7 solocam and also a hoyt maxxis 35 with number 2 cams..??


----------



## corpralbarn

Still looking for the serving layout for the genesis.


----------



## wicked1Joe

*2005 APA Black Mamba*

Need the string & cable lengths and the serving layouts...

any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## rodzilla

dwagoner said:


> send me a PM with your email and ill send you a complete bowtech/diamond sheet. AND anyone else that wants the spread sheet that was given to me, its got all 09 line bows with all string specs!!!


I could use the Diamond string info you spoke of. Thanks Rod
[email protected]


----------



## rodzilla

SDLAW said:


> I still have the string database that was started a year or so ago and would be happy to email it to anyone that asks. Its in Word format and is too big to post here. It would be very easy to add to and modify as needed.


i would like that database please Thanks Rod


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> Need the string & cable lengths and the serving layouts...
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Also need layouts for a PSE Triton


----------



## dirtstalker

*Jennings Barracuda(1996-1997)*

Would like to have the string and cable lengths for this bow if anyone can find it or has it. And any golden eagle string/cable lengths that you might have would be helpful also!


----------



## Twiztd1

*Help*

Need specs and serving placement for a 2008 Pearson TX-4 single and R2B2, PLEASE.

Thanks in advance,
Sean


----------



## jcmorgan31

I need serving specs for a Bear Lights Out


----------



## Limey

Any one able to help me the following

Contender Elite XT200 no 5 Spiral X cams, strings are built but need some help on the serving length, can get by with just end serving lengths.

Also Hoyt 737 No 4 Cam .5+ I have got the string lengths but need some help on serving lengths, again I can get by with just end serving lengths.

Many thanks.


----------



## 60X

Looking for the serving specs for a Z7. Thanks in advance.


----------



## special

60X said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a Z7. Thanks in advance.


Check post 1504


----------



## special

*Bowtech Equaliser*

Im guessing the 07 and 08 Equalisers are the same layout??...Can anyone please confirm?


----------



## wicked1Joe

909bowsniper said:


> Need the string & cable lengths and the serving layouts...
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Still need these...anyone have please


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need the following if anyone has ....PLEASE

APA Black Mamba
PSE Spyder
Hoyt Havoc
Bear Truth 2 Young Guns

Thanks...:thumbs_up


----------



## bro.betterley

need string specs for a PSE Axes 6

Thanks Roger


----------



## special

*Pse mossy oak x*

Anyone help with the layouts??


----------



## str8arrow

special said:


> Anyone help with the layouts??


This is what I have for an 08 Mossy Oak

String 59"
15-----27--31-----15

Buss-35 7/8
10--------10--8----

Control-38.5
4----------10

I hope these help.

Terry


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*High Country Speed Pro*

Does anyone have the layouts for the High Country Speed Pro? 

There have been several requests for the bow in this thread but no layouts. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## special

str8arrow said:


> This is what I have for an 08 Mossy Oak
> 
> String 59"
> 15-----27--31-----15
> 
> Buss-35 7/8
> 10--------10--8----
> 
> Control-38.5
> 4----------10
> 
> I hope these help.
> 
> Terry


Thank you kindly Terry:darkbeer:
Rob


----------



## special

*Ross carnivore*

Heres a wooly one
Anyone help with the Ross Carnivore:wink:


----------



## JHolling

*Hoyt Alpha Burner*

Hi, 
I could use the serving specs for this bow. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## special

Im after the layouts for these two gems
Alpine Frontier single Cam
Fred Bear Reaper
Anyone??


----------



## 3dshooter80

Limey said:


> Any one able to help me the following
> 
> Contender Elite XT200 no 5 Spiral X cams, strings are built but need some help on the serving length, can get by with just end serving lengths.
> 
> Also Hoyt 737 No 4 Cam .5+ I have got the string lengths but need some help on serving lengths, again I can get by with just end serving lengths.
> 
> Many thanks.


Both of those would be 15.5" on each end of the string with the center serving 1.5" offset from dead middle of the string. 10.5"/5" for control cables and 10.5" on bottom of buss cables. I usually leave a 7" split in the buss. I am not sure about the string stopper serving on the 737, but you don't have to worry about that on the contender elite.


----------



## JHolling

*Hoyt RazorTec*

Hi, 
I need the serving specs. for this bow with the Cam 1/2 cams .
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## petrey10

I need the specs for a 08 Iron Mace.... are they the same as 07?


----------



## 60X

Anyone have length and serving specs for a PSE Beast single cam? thanks in advance


----------



## colterdufault

*2007 Guardian*

I need the specs for a 2007 Guardian


----------



## Limey

3dshooter80 said:


> Both of those would be 15.5" on each end of the string with the center serving 1.5" offset from dead middle of the string. 10.5"/5" for control cables and 10.5" on bottom of buss cables. I usually leave a 7" split in the buss. I am not sure about the string stopper serving on the 737, but you don't have to worry about that on the contender elite.


Thanks for your help.:darkbeer:

Can serve those strings now and then wait for the phone call to go get the bows. Going to do the centre serving and the string stop on the 737 in the shop.


----------



## str8arrow

*Fred Bear SQ32 specs*

Anybody have the specs for this bow?


----------



## slamdam

Hoyt Katera xl cam and a half plus
Need serving lengths
Please


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

still looking for maxxis 35 #2 cams if anyone has them..


----------



## GAM

60X said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a Z7. Thanks in advance.


86 7/8, 32 1/2
string 0-24.5 27-31 39-73 10-0
cable 0-9 15-26


----------



## special

colterdufault said:


> I need the specs for a 2007 Guardian


07 Guardian..
STRING..56 11/16"
X........14.5-----26.75.........30.75-----------14.5......X

CABLES...38.25
X.........11"-------------------6.5"........X


----------



## special

slamdam said:


> Hoyt Katera xl cam and a half plus
> Need serving lengths
> Please


KATERA XL
STRING..55.25"
X..........14-----------------------------------14..........X

For Centre Serve..find exact centre of string and serve from 1.5" one side of centre to 3.5" the other side..

CONTROL 41"
X..............11-------------------6.....X

BUSS (havent got buss length..just layout)

>yoke---------------------------------10".........X

I hope this helps.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Need string layouts for PSE Spyder



Thanks, Joe


----------



## slamdam

thanks


----------



## special

*07 hoyt protec*

Hi Guys..
Im chasing lengths and layouts for the 07 Hoyt protec:wink:


----------



## FLDartonGuy

*Darton 3500*

Hey guys, I am looking for the string lengths for a Darton Pro 3500. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 60X

Looking for the difference between a monster and monster xlr8 I see the cables are the same lengths(assuming serving is the same) but the string is longer.


----------



## 60X

special said:


> Hi Guys..
> Im chasing lengths and layouts for the 07 Hoyt protec:wink:


Which cam and what size? I should be able to help you out on this one.


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> Need string layouts for PSE Spyder
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Joe



Still looking...
Thanks guys...:smile:


----------



## bald1

*Bear Truth*

Excellent thread. Any one have the string and cable specs for a 2007 Bear Truth? thanks


----------



## str8arrow

*PSE Dream Season*

Anybody have the serving specs for this bow;

Pse Dream Season 
string : 63 1/16
control: 38 11/16
Split : 34.75

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chajar53

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Vantage Elite

Spiral Cam & 1/2
String 60.75
Control Cable 46
Buss Cable 43


----------



## jjambow

*hca carbon stilleto*

looking for string and cable spec and serving for carbon stilletto, any takers


----------



## 60X

Looking for specs for 

Fred Bear lights out
Mathews monster xlr8


----------



## ky.trophy

*Hoyt Vipertec 29" cam and a half*

Ineed lengths and serving specs for this bow please.Thanks,Chad


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*2009 PSE Stinger*

Hi. Anyone have the serving locations for a 2009 PSE Stinger string? String length is 88 1/4".
Thanx.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

*2007 PSE Octane*

Any string/cable info ? length / servings
29 " draw NRG cam


----------



## NJBowhunter58

*mathews conquest 2 mini max*

looking for serving specs for mathews conquest 2 mini max string 98 7/16 cable 43 thanks Roger


----------



## T_well

*Ar-31*

Anybody got specs for a 2005 AR-31? It is the single cam. Got the lengths for string and cable but not serve specs. Thanks!


----------



## IroquoisArcher

IroquoisArcher said:


> Hi. Anyone have the serving locations for a 2009 PSE Stinger string? String length is 88 1/4".
> Thanx.


Anybody? This is for a kid who has the original string but wants to get away from the tubing.


----------



## FENCELINE4

*Serving specs for 2 bows*

Wondering if anyone would have the serving locations for main string and cables of:

08 Bow Madness with the MC Solo cam

Micro Midas 3


----------



## 60X

Looking for 2008 diamond edge serving specs. I also have a couple files for all the 08/09 bear bows if anyone wants them.


----------



## special

IroquoisArcher said:


> Anybody? This is for a kid who has the original string but wants to get away from the tubing.


08/09 Stinger NI

STRING 88.25"
X........15 5/8------28....32--------43....optional...62--------7.....X

CABLE 33.50"
>yoke.....7".....9----------------------8...........X


----------



## special

FENCELINE4 said:


> Wondering if anyone would have the serving locations for main string and cables of:
> 
> 08 Bow Madness with the MC Solo cam..
> 
> Ive got the 3 BM 09 specs...Not sure about the MC cam bit???


----------



## special

Heres the Bow Madness specs I have here..
09 XS
STRING 86.50"
X.......18----23.75...26.25---28.50...32.25------41.50...optional..61.50---9..X
CABLE 29.630"

>yoke------7.50...9"-------------------------------7......X

09 32" ATA
STRING 93.50
X.....17.75-------31.50...35.50---49..optional..68.50-------9.25....X

CABLE (NO LENGTH ?)
>yoke-----8.25......10.25-----------------------------8........X

09 XL
STRING 101.25"
X....18-----27.25...29.75---32...36---49.50..optional..70---10.25...X

CABLE 38.130"
>yoke--------8"......10--------------------------------8.25.....X


Hope this helps


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*Mathews Mustang*

Does anyone have the specs and layout for a Mathews Mustang?

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## 60X

Jeff Rollings said:


> Does anyone have the specs and layout for a Mathews Mustang?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jeff



I finally get to help someone. Here's what I have for the mustang
STring 85.63" cable 33.31"

string 0---14.63 25.63--29.13 39.38---69.13 8----0
cable 0 6---8 11.25---17.25 6.25----0

I'm still looking for 08 diamond edge specs


----------



## reylamb

Another blast from the past....

Does anyone, by chance, have the specs for an 02 Hoyt Cybertec with the Versa Cam? It was the single cam with the 2 part string.

String length: 61
CC: 43.5
BC 39.5


----------



## special

*02 darton maverick*

Hi Guys..
Chasing the layouts for the 02 Darton Maverick with CPS cams..??

Rob.


----------



## JHolling

*Rytera Alien Z*

Hi, 
Would anyone have the serving specs for this bow. It would be appreciated greatly.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## dillio67

*Strother*

I have Strother specs if you need them ....Pm me


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*Diamond edge*

Thanks 60X for the mustang specs. I have the 07 diamond edge specs. I believe they are the same as the 08.


----------



## T_well

*Layout pics*

I like the layout of the pic above. Where are y'all getting them? Does anyone have the AR-31 single cam '05 model?


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone ever get the 2009 Carnivore specs??? need them in a bad way. PLEASE.


----------



## special

Twiztd1 said:


> Anyone ever get the 2009 Carnivore specs??? need them in a bad way. PLEASE.


Nope ..Not yet..I want em bad also


----------



## T_well

*Wrong year*



T_well said:


> Anybody got specs for a 2005 AR-31? It is the single cam. Got the lengths for string and cable but not serve specs. Thanks!


Come to find out it's a 2004 model. So if anybody could help me out with some specs. I've almost got my jig made.


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*Mission X3*

I am in need of the Mission X3 layouts. Thanks.


----------



## special

*Parker blackhawk*

Anyone help with the Parker Blackhawk???


----------



## Top Pin Archery

Anybody have measurements for a mathews Z7?


----------



## ky.trophy

*maxxis 31 #2 cam*

Need serving specs on this one.Thanks,Chad


----------



## MoBuzzCut

*Monster 7*

I have searched and can not find these Specs does anyone have the specs for the Monster 7


----------



## Twiztd1

The Carnivore specs are for a 09 Carnivore 31 anyone help?


----------



## john09040

Monster XLR8 I need lengths and serving info please.


----------



## WallaceB String

Need Serving Specs for Hoyt Turbo Hawk 2010 
Thanks


----------



## chajar53

*2009 Vantage Elite*

Need serving specs for a 2009 Vantage Elite With #4 Spiral X cams

String 60.75
Control Cable 46
Buss Cable 43

Thanks


----------



## Hinkelmonster

*2001 Hoyt Voretc #3 Cam*

I need serving specs for a 2001 Hoyt Vortec XT #3 cams 

String Cables Lengths 96.50 and 39.50

Thanks in advance


----------



## FENCELINE4

*Parker Blackhawk*

Here's the specs I have for a Parker Blackhawk. This was a 26-28" draw model. Not sure if there is any difference between this and the 28-30" model.


String Length 85 3/8

|_______18----24.25____26.5----29.5______34.5----47__Optional__62 ---7___>

Cable Length 33 1/4

|=======>5____8-----------------9_______>


----------



## special

FENCELINE4 said:


> Here's the specs I have for a Parker Blackhawk. This was a 26-28" draw model. Not sure if there is any difference between this and the 28-30" model.
> 
> 
> String Length 85 3/8
> 
> |_______18----24.25____26.5----29.5______34.5----47__Optional__62 ---7___>
> 
> Cable Length 33 1/4
> 
> |=======>5____8-----------------9_______>




Much appreciated..:thumbs_up


----------



## 60X

2002 PSE Stingray anyone? 86" string and 34 1/2 buss


----------



## MoBuzzCut

*Forge Lil Smoke*

anyone have the specs for the Forge Lil Smoke?


----------



## str8arrow

*Maxxis 35*

Anyone have the serving specs for this bow?


----------



## JHolling

*PSE Axe 6*

Hi, 
Would anyone please be able to share the serving specs for this bow. Thanks in advance.
Jon


----------



## Green River

*Genesis*

Genesis

String= 94 3/16"
String 0*8--61.5*43.5--32.5*27.5--14.75*0

Cable 37.1/4"
0--6*29--11*0

37.5" ATA


----------



## Macker

i did a search but couldn't find the layout for a 2009 hoyt pro elite with xt 3000 limbs. i know the lengths: 60" string, 42.25" buss, and 44.75" control, just need the layout.


----------



## after elk

Anyone have serving specs for an 09 bowtech SWAT. I checked through this thread and couldn't find any. 

Thanks


----------



## after elk

Macker said:


> i did a search but couldn't find the layout for a 2009 hoyt pro elite with xt 3000 limbs. i know the lengths: 60" string, 42.25" buss, and 44.75" control, just need the layout.


I dont have exact specs on that bow, but I think if you go with this you will be pretty close. Some of the serve lengths may be a touch long, but I would rather run a little long than a little short on serving length.

string
0-14---28.5-33.5----14-0

CC.
0-14----6-0

BC

floating yoke @ 8 inches 12" serving on end of cable.


----------



## john09040

john09040 said:


> Monster XLR8 I need lengths and serving info please.


Anybody got XLR8 info????


----------



## Macker

after elk said:


> I dont have exact specs on that bow, but I think if you go with this you will be pretty close. Some of the serve lengths may be a touch long, but I would rather run a little long than a little short on serving length.
> 
> string
> 0-14---28.5-33.5----14-0
> 
> CC.
> 0-14----6-0
> 
> BC
> 
> floating yoke @ 8 inches 12" serving on end of cable.


thank you very much!! i appreciate you getting back to me so soon.
Jeff


----------



## after elk

Still hoping someones got specs on the 09 SWAT. Anyone, Anyone?


----------



## MoBuzzCut

after elk said:


> Still hoping someones got specs on the 09 SWAT. Anyone, Anyone?


S.W.A.T.
String length 60 1/8	
String Servings 0 - 17 1/2 27 1/2 - 31 1/2 35 3/4 - 37 
42 1/2 - 60 1/8 To End

Cable 37 5/8	
Cable serving 0 – 10 1/2 32 1/2 - 37 5/8 To End


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Need the 2010 Martin Shadowcat please
String 57.5" Cable 43.75"

Thanks!


----------



## after elk

MoBuzzCut said:


> S.W.A.T.
> String length 60 1/8
> String Servings 0 - 17 1/2 27 1/2 - 31 1/2 35 3/4 - 37
> 42 1/2 - 60 1/8 To End
> 
> Cable 37 5/8
> Cable serving 0 – 10 1/2 32 1/2 - 37 5/8 To End


Thanks. I appeciate the help, hope I can return the favor.


----------



## after elk

john09040 said:


> Anybody got XLR8 info????


I would like these too. Any help out there???


----------



## FENCELINE4

*Lil Smoke*

here you go for the Forge Lil' Smoke

Main 87 3/4"

<_______14-----28_____32----42_____58-----8____>


Cable 36"

<______10------7 1/2_____5 1/2<=====


Good Luck


----------



## 60X

Here's what I have for a monster xlr8
string 61.5 cables 30 7/8 yoke 12

string 0---20 28.75---32.75 26---0
cables 0---9 13.5-----26
yoke 4----8


----------



## after elk

60X said:


> Here's what I have for a monster xlr8
> string 61.5 cables 30 7/8 yoke 12
> 
> string 0---20 28.75---32.75 26---0
> cables 0---9 13.5-----26
> yoke 4----8


Thanks for the info


----------



## 60X

I still don't know why the monster string is served different lengths on each end. Does it continue up for a string stop? Never seen a dual cam that wasn't the same on each end.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



60X said:


> I still don't know why the monster string is served different lengths on each end. Does it continue up for a string stop? Never seen a dual cam that wasn't the same on each end.


The bottom end comes up high enough to cover the suppressor stop.


----------



## reylamb

Hinkelmonster said:


> Need the 2010 Martin Shadowcat please
> String 57.5" Cable 43.75"
> 
> Thanks!


Hinky, are you sure about those lengths? They are way different than any specs I have seen........


----------



## 60X

reylamb said:


> Hinky, are you sure about those lengths? They are way different than any specs I have seen........


There are 2 different shadowcats. I think they changed it very early on and the newest one is about 2" longer ATA.


----------



## dwagoner

after elk said:


> Anyone have serving specs for an 09 bowtech SWAT. I checked through this thread and couldn't find any.
> 
> Thanks


i have all specs for 09 bowtech and diamond, pm me your email and ill forword to you


----------



## outbackarcher

*09 Martin Firehawk*

I need the serving specs on a 09 Martin Firehawk. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## brianerwin

*Hoyt Spec Sheets*

I have called Hoyt about string lengths and specs and their techs gave me what they had. 

These are like "Rules of Thumb"

End servings are as follows: 
Strings that are 48.75" and shorter gets 11" of end servings

Strings that are 49" - 55.5" gets 14" of end servings

Strings that are 55.75" and longer gets 15.5" of end servings.

Center servings are to be 5.5" in length.

Cables require Floating yolks

For all bows up to the year 2001 16" yolks are required (8" when folded in half)

For all bows 2001 and newer require 12" yolks. (6" when folded in half)

As for their single cam bows you may have to call or check the internet for lengths and serving specs but these "Rules" seem to be pretty standard.


----------



## 60X

Nice info to have there. Don't let mr string know though or he'll call you a hack and a bad business man for not knowing this.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*PARKER EXTREME HUNTER MAG-Anyone have the serving specs*

String 91.5
Cable 37.5


----------



## special

*Hoyt ultra elite*

Can anyone help with serving layouts for the Hoyt Ultra elite..
STRING...58"
HCBC...46.25"
HYBC...43.5"


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Needed Quick 

2007 Hoyt Vectrix ( 27 " Draw ) 
String @ 50.25
Control Cable @ 37.75
Buss Cable @ 35 

Need serving specs PLEASE ...


----------



## special

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Needed Quick
> 
> 2007 Hoyt Vectrix ( 27 " Draw )
> String @ 50.25
> Control Cable @ 37.75
> Buss Cable @ 35
> 
> Need serving specs PLEASE ...


Ive got the longer draw specs..
55.75
38.75
35.75
Some info should be the same..

string has 16" end serves
CC has 14" and 7"
Buss has 8" yoke and 13" cam serve..

The STS and centre specs will be different..

Hope this helps a little


----------



## str8arrow

*Monster 6*

Anyone have the serving specs for the Monster 6
String

59.125

Thanks
Terry


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Anyone??*

Parker Hunter MAG Extreme



ex-wolverine said:


> String 91.5
> Cable 37.5


Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Also need serving spec's for a Parker Challenger single cam 26" draw


----------



## brianerwin

ex-wolverine said:


> String 91.5
> Cable 37.5



String 91.5
O---15----26-----32------43.5-----------60----8---O


Buss "Y" Cable
O----->5---8------------8.5-------O

Parker Extreme Hunter Mag


----------



## brianerwin

str8arrow said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for the Monster 6
> String
> 
> 59.125
> 
> Thanks
> Terry


I have specs for the Monster with the string at 58 7/8 which is only 1/4" difference, so you may alter it just a bit for the longer string (59 1/8)

O--23.5--27.5--31.5----19--O

I looked at the bow and it appeares that the bottom serving is actually 23.5 long. Not sure why but it is.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

dthbyhoyt said:


> also need serving spec's for a parker challenger single cam 26" draw




anybody ?


----------



## FENCELINE4

*PSE AXE 6 or 7?*

Anyone have these, Much appreciated.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## 60X

FENCELINE4 said:


> Anyone have these, Much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Shoot me your email addy. I have the spec sheet for all 2010 pse's


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks Brian*



brianerwin said:


> String 91.5
> O---15----26-----32------43.5-----------60----8---O
> 
> 
> Buss "Y" Cable
> O----->5---8------------8.5-------O
> 
> Parker Extreme Hunter Mag


Tom


----------



## special

special said:


> Can anyone help with serving layouts for the Hoyt Ultra elite..
> STRING...58"
> HCBC...46.25"
> HYBC...43.5"


Anyone??


----------



## outbackarcher

outbackarcher said:


> I need the serving specs on a 09 Martin Firehawk. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


I need these bad if anyone has them.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mathews Triumph....??


----------



## dillio67

*Maxxis*

In need of Maxxis 35 #3 cam


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

dillio67 said:


> In need of Maxxis 35 #3 cam


if it is the cam you need , you might want to check out the classifieds .


----------



## Nitroboy

*Need specs PLEASE!!*

*Parker Trailblazer XP*


----------



## fishcatcher

help i need spec on a hoyt viper. think it's a 2000 or 2001 with c4 cam.

thanks,
Bill


----------



## BC4Bowhunter

Need serving lengths for a Martin M-Pro Moab 90" String and 34.25 Buss. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2112

BC4Bowhunter said:


> Need serving lengths for a Martin M-Pro Moab 90" String and 34.25 Buss. Thanks in advance


I have the cable length at 34.5 might be wrong? but serving lengths are right.

Martin Moab M-Pro cam

Cable 34 1/2

0-9---9-7

String
90
0--15---23 1/2--25 1/2---26 1/2--31 1/2-----43--60---7 3/4---0


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Need serving spec's for a 2009 Martin Bengal ( cable ) 34"


----------



## BC4Bowhunter

Appreciate the quick response 2112! Thank you very much for the help


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Need serving spec's for a 2009 Martin Bengal ( cable ) 34"


also the string ( 90" )


----------



## 60X

Looking for serving specs for 2003 Bowtech Patriot Dually string 54 1/4 cables 35 3/4


----------



## Top Pin Archery

Top Pin Archery said:


> Anybody have measurements for a mathews Z7 string?


Anyone???


----------



## martinarcher1

*Monster 7*

I need measurements for the Monster 7 and the Conquest Triumph.... Thanks!


----------



## dwagoner

Need specs for Bowtech Sentinel FLX

Are the FLX bows the same string lengths as 09 ones maybe??? as i have those


----------



## FENCELINE4

*Bengal and Blackhawk XP*

Sorry Guys, I missed that fact that it was a Trailblazer XP, I ended up with the Blackhawk XP

Parker Blackhawk XP

String
|_____8------29______34-----43 1/4_____64----8____|

Cable
|_____8 1/2-------8 1/4____5 1/4<===|


Martin Bengal

String:

O____16----22 1/2___31 1/2---44 optional 64---9___O

Cable:

====>7 1/2____9 1/2-----9____O


----------



## FENCELINE4

*Post 1504 Mathews Z7*

Here's the Z7's everyones looking for, check post 1504:

"This is what I have...not used yet though

String
X----24---27 cen 31.25------39----72.75----9 to end----X

Cable
6----16.5-----9.5 to end---X "

Thanks Wickedone Strings


----------



## wicked1Joe

FENCELINE4 said:


> Here's the Z7's everyones looking for, check post 1504:
> 
> "This is what I have...not used yet though
> 
> String
> X----24---27 cen 31.25------39----72.75----9 to end----X
> 
> Cable
> 6----16.5-----9.5 to end---X "
> 
> Thanks Wickedone Strings


I have used it several times...and the serving layout is good:thumbs_up


----------



## Bow pro

Any body have the string and cable length's for a Dave Powers bow? I have the serving spec's but need to know the length's.
Thanks
Shane


----------



## jcmorgan31

Looking for these:

Bear Attack
Mission X4


----------



## Hinkelmonster

I have a list of bows needed....any/all help is greatly appreciated!!!!

2008 Bowtech/Diamond Nitrous 95 1/2" and 36"
Mathews Rival PRO
Elite GTO 29.5" 
Fred Bear Code 99 1/2" and 41 1/2"
Bowtech Tomkat (solo) 83" and 33 1/2"
Bowtech Might Mite VFT (solo) 82 3/4" and 33 1/2"

Thansk in advance!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Mathews Triumph....??


Still need these,
Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

2004 PSE Firestorm Lite ( centerfire cam ) string @ 83.75 Cable @ 33.0


2004 PSE Firestorm Lite ( rimfire cam ) string @ 77.75 & cable @ 32.75


serving spec's , anyboday have these ???


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Dthbyhoyt said:


> 2004 PSE Firestorm Lite ( centerfire cam ) string @ 83.75 Cable @ 33.0
> 
> 
> 2004 PSE Firestorm Lite ( rimfire cam ) string @ 77.75 & cable @ 32.75
> 
> 
> serving spec's , anyboday have these ???



Somebody has to have them . right


----------



## WGMitch

*Wow!*

This is the best blue print I have seen yet. No offense to anyone else that has put up dimensions and drawings, but as someone just getting into the string making game I am having a hard time understanding some of the layouts that are presented. Thank you twiztd1!

If everyone could take this layout and add dimensions that would be the best way to go.




Twiztd1 said:


> Here you go.


----------



## griz272000

Looking for yoke string spec for alpine silverado match grade


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Testing , Testing .. making sure this works , looks like nobody has any of the spec's needed .. or is it not working where folks can post them ?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

In need of maxxis 35 with #3 cam specs please. I searched high and low with no luck.


----------



## 60X

Looking for specs for a pearson venom. I guess it was a limited edition bow from around 2005. string is 82 cable is 34 5/8


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have specs for the 2010 Elite Judge? Need These ASAP.

Sean


----------



## Bearguy

*Browning Micro Midas 2*

Need string and cable length/serving specs for a Browning Micro Midas 2.


----------



## 60X

Who wants maxxis specs??

maxxis 35 #2 cam
string 0---16 21--23.5 27---31 16---0
cc 0----21.5 6.5-----0
bc 0---12.5 21-26

maxxis 35 #3 cam
string 0---16 22.5--- 25.25 28.5---33 16---0
cc 0---22 12.5----0
bc 0---12 21---25.5


----------



## FENCELINE4

*Bear Truth*

I've searched the forum here and cannot find the Bear Truth. If it's close to the Truth 2 I have the specs but I'm not sure if it's close or not. 

Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks For Your Time
Justin


----------



## 60X

Here's what I have for the truth

string 91 3/4
0---16.5 28.5---32.75 44---63.5 9---0

cable 35 3/4
10----0


----------



## bigchet

*2008 martin firecat pro x*

i am looking for string and serving specs for 2008 martin firecat pro x. thank you


----------



## str8arrow

*Thanks*



60X said:


> Who wants maxxis specs??
> 
> maxxis 35 #2 cam
> string 0---16 21--23.5 27---31 16---0
> cc 0----21.5 6.5-----0
> bc 0---12.5 21-26
> 
> maxxis 35 #3 cam
> string 0---16 22.5--- 25.25 28.5---33 16---0
> cc 0---22 12.5----0
> bc 0---12 21---25.5



You are the man!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone got serving specs for bear epic extreme?


----------



## lrbergin

Can anyone verify these dimensions for an 06' Allegiance? Thanks


----------



## 60X

Looking for Hoyt Selena 
PSE Whitetail Obsession


----------



## gobblemg

I need the serving specs for a 07 bowtech general.
string is 56 11/16
cables are 38 1/8
thanks


----------



## GAM

*ProLine* said:


> Mathews Triumph....??


These are the measurements off of a factory string.
0-20-25-28-31-36.5 -47-73-8-0 String 104.75"
0-10 with 6" yoke Cable 41.5"
the 25-28 measurement was for the string stopper.


----------



## special

*Monster 6*

Can anyone help with the Monster 6 layouts please??

String 59.125"
Cables 30.875"
yokes 12"

Anyone??


----------



## Breathn

*Bear epic extreme*

need serving specs on this one if anyone has it..thanks


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need
PSE Chaos (Single cam) 2010 model

Thanks,Joe


----------



## bigchet

still looking for 2008 martin firecat pro x if anyone can help me out. thanks


----------



## str8arrow

*2009-2010 Bowmadness specs*

Anyone know if the specs are the same from year to year?


----------



## 164343

str8arrow said:


> Anyone know if the specs are the same from year to year?


yes!! they are the same..


----------



## str8arrow

Thanks Omen!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Who will be willing to let me get a copy of their library of string layouts? only have a few and need many more ..


----------



## stinky1

smokin x's said:


> Alright i got a good one,
> 
> Bowtech rascal?
> its a single cam youth bow
> lengths and serving specs please


long time coming and not from bowtech directly. measured from my son's bow.

String-65
>-13.5---19.5-24-----31.5-45----6.25<

Cable-26.25
>--9.5


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Forge wraptor... Even just the string/cable lenths would help.. 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 164343

Does anyone have the spec's for a mission Journey?thanks jbk


----------



## baldyhunter

Are the serving and cable lengths/layouts the same for an 07 and 08 Guardian?? Also...Bowtech recommends 38 1/8 cable lengths and they are listed in this thread as 38 1/4 so I was wandering what cable length everyone was using. Thanks ahead.
Ken


----------



## brianerwin

*Need specs - HOYT Katera*

I am looking for the specs for a Hoyt Katera with a #4 cam

String 52 3/4 

Control Cable 38 1/4

Buss Cable/Yolk 35 1/4

I have the specs for the Control and Buss / Yolk cables
and as far as I can tell I need 15.5 servings on the ends but I am confused as to where to put the Center serving and if it has a string stop I need to know that goes as well.

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## ILOVE3D

*String*

Does anybody have the specs for a Jennings Buckmaster please? Thanks


----------



## kwilde

anyone have specs and layouts for a 2010 martin pantera?
thanks


----------



## Top Pin Archery

*specs*

I saw a few requests for this bow, but i must have missed response.

NEED specs for 2010 PSE Axe 6


----------



## jjambow

*Mathews Q2XL string and cable length*

hey does any one have the string and cable spec's for the Mathew's Q2XL bow? thanks Joe


----------



## Breathn

*axe 6*

axe 6 and 7 are the same


----------



## Breathn

baldyhunter said:


> Are the serving and cable lengths/layouts the same for an 07 and 08 Guardian?? Also...Bowtech recommends 38 1/8 cable lengths and they are listed in this thread as 38 1/4 so I was wandering what cable length everyone was using. Thanks ahead.
> Ken


they are 38 1/4in...bowtech does this on a few different bows..


----------



## 60X

Looking for the center serving location for a martin scepter 4 with large furious cams. STring is 61" long.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

anyone got serving layouts for 06 trykon with the 3.0 cam?


----------



## bigchet

*2008 martin firecat pro x*

looking for string and serving specs for 2008 firecat pro x . thanks


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Bear Lights Out*

Need serving specs for a Bear Lights Out

Thanks, Joe


----------



## special

*Ben pearson stealth*

Can anyone help with the Ben pearson Stealth layouts??


----------



## wicked1Joe

*2008 Martin Cheetah*

I am looking for serving specs...for a 2008 Martin Cheetah
Thanks, Joe


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need the following...thanks

Alpine Sliverado

Alpine Ventura

2010 Martin Shadowcat

Bear Attack


----------



## jjambow

*cable spec's for 09 diamond the rock bow*

need cable length and serving spec's for an 09 diamond the rock bow


----------



## wicked1Joe

jjambow said:


> need cable length and serving spec's for an 09 diamond the rock bow


PM sent

Cable
33-3/8
Y---7------8.25 to end


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> I need the following...thanks
> 
> Alpine Sliverado
> 
> Alpine Ventura
> 
> 2010 Martin Shadowcat
> 
> Bear Attack



anyone have?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Anyone have the layout for an alphaburner with the 7.5 cam?


----------



## Center Punch

*browning*

how about specs on a browing mirage, str.89.375 & cable 31.62. year is 07.....please


----------



## Center Punch

wicked1strings said:


> I need the following...thanks
> 
> Alpine Sliverado
> 
> Alpine Ventura
> 
> 2010 Martin Shadowcat
> 
> Bear Attack


i have the bear attack str. 92.5 cable 32 11/16 0...22...30-34...40.25-42.25...46-66...9.25...0 cable 0...5.5 yoke end 9.25 other end. the 40.25&42.25 is the upper sts.


----------



## special

*09 hoyt superhawk*

Anyone help with the 09 Hoyt Superhawk layouts?


----------



## String Twister

Bear Truth II please
94 1/16"
don't need cable info.
Thanx


----------



## wicked1Joe

String Twister said:


> Bear Truth II please
> 94 1/16"
> don't need cable info.
> Thanx


16.5---19.5-sup-21---29-cen-33.5---39-sup-42--44-3/8--63.5--8--0

I have used this one several times


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Hoyt 737*

anyone with serving layouts

27' DL


----------



## bigchet

*2005 AR-31 ram and a half twin cam string and serving length*

i am looking for these specs if anyone can help me out. thanks


----------



## String Twister

*Ar*

AR31
54"
32 3/4"
35 3/8

string 15" end serving, center 1 1/2" above center of string
7"yoke 9" cam serving on BC
4" and 10" cam serving on CC


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am looking for serving specs for a 2010 Martin Bengal

Thanks....


----------



## hexx

*PSE Nova s7*

I need serving specs for PSE Nova S7 2003

String lenght 57"
Cable lenght 41.5"

Thanks!


----------



## str8arrow

*Diamond Victory*

Anyone have the specs for this bow?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 60X

Looking for Diamond Hornet specs


----------



## wicked1Joe

*07 Diamnod Edge*

Everyone is looking for a Diamond

07 Diamond Edge...

Thanks


----------



## 60X

wicked1strings said:


> Everyone is looking for a Diamond
> 
> 07 Diamond Edge...
> 
> Thanks



Diamond Edge
String 52 15.5" ends 24.5-29.125 center
Buss Cables 33 11/16 9" ends


----------



## non-typical

*old golden eagle pro formula*

Just need string length.This bow has the plastic blocks between limbs & riser.


----------



## wicked1Joe

60X said:


> Diamond Edge
> String 52 15.5" ends 24.5-29.125 center
> Buss Cables 33 11/16 9" ends


Thanks 60X...I do appreciate it!:smile:


----------



## emtarcher

wicked1strings said:


> I need the following...thanks
> 
> Alpine Sliverado
> 
> Alpine Ventura
> 
> 2010 Martin Shadowcat
> 
> Bear Attack


*Alpine Ventura (Large Velocitec Cams)*

*String 59 (1 3/4 end loops)*

0-14--------29 1/2 - 26 1/4---------14-0


*Cables 33 7/8 * 

(1 3/4 end loop) 0-9 1/4-------------4-0 (2 1/2 end loop)


*Yoke Cables 15 1/2 (1 3/4 end loops)*

0-5 1/4----------5 1/4-0

Silverado 
String 54 1/8
Cables 28 1/2
servings are same length as Ventura. Start center serving 23 3/4 from top


----------



## wicked1Joe

emtarcher said:


> *Alpine Ventura (Large Velocitec Cams)*
> 
> *String 59 (1 3/4 end loops)*
> 
> 0-14--------29 1/2 - 26 1/4---------14-0
> 
> 
> *Cables 33 7/8 *
> 
> (1 3/4 end loop) 0-9 1/4-------------4-0 (2 1/2 end loop)
> 
> 
> *Yoke Cables 15 1/2 (1 3/4 end loops)*
> 
> 0-5 1/4----------5 1/4-0
> 
> Silverado
> String 54 1/8
> Cables 28 1/2
> servings are same length as Ventura. Start center serving 23 3/4 from top


Thanks...:smile:


----------



## special

*07 hoyt avenger*

Help!
Has anyone got the layouts for the 07 Hoyt Avenger..XT1000 limbs..29.5" draw?
String...51.25"
CC...37.25"
Buss...34.25"

I really need these fast..


----------



## Mtn. Runner

I am in need of the serving specs for a hoyt katera with the 2.0 cam. If you have these I would appreciate a pm thankyou.


----------



## str8arrow

*01 Martin Rage*

Anyone have the specs for this bow;

string 85.5
cable 34.5

thanks 
Terry


----------



## special

special said:


> Help!
> Has anyone got the layouts for the 07 Hoyt Avenger..XT1000 limbs..29.5" draw?
> String...51.25"
> CC...37.25"
> Buss...34.25"
> 
> I really need these fast..


Anyone??


----------



## baldyhunter

Looking for specs on an 07 Reflex Rampage. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Ken


----------



## spotshooter300

*Yip*

Looking for bowtech sentinel serving specs any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Bear Blacktail Single CAM*

The bow came to me with no strings and no sticker on the limb


----------



## ex-wolverine

*737*



wicked1strings said:


> anyone with serving layouts
> 27' DL



String 57
0----15---22--24.5----27.25----33----15----0

Buss 38.75
>-7--9-------11----0

Control 41.25
0------12--------5.5-----0


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Rampage*



baldyhunter said:


> Looking for specs on an 07 Reflex Rampage. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Ken


String 56.5

0-----15.5-------26.5------32.25-------15.5-----0

Buss 33.25
>--7---9----------9-----0

Control 36
0------11-----------6----0


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

2010 Martin Pantera Please...


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*cable length for Bowtech Soldier?*

Lady hasn't dropped the bow off at the shop yet or otherwise I'd have the cables made up. There's no sticker on the rest of the Bowtechs in the store and I can't find anything on search here or on the Bowtech website. I just need the cable length for the soldier (already know the serving specs). Don't need the string measurement as a few months ago she only wanted a blk/pink string and not cables then.


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Mathews Z-Max*

I was wondering if anyone had the serving specs for a Mathews Z Max 1997-2001

Thanks, Joe


----------



## str8arrow

*Z-Max*



wicked1strings said:


> I was wondering if anyone had the serving specs for a Mathews Z Max 1997-2001
> 
> Thanks, Joe



Joe try these;

string 91 3/8
18.5-------27--31.5------44.5----------60---------8

cable
10-------------------------8--6---


Terry


----------



## simms

*Conquest 2*

First time using this thread so I'm hoping one of you will be able to help me?

After serving positions for a '02 Conquest 2. String 103 3/4" Cbl 44"

Imaginary pint of beer for anyone that can help me :darkbeer:


----------



## EXTREME 1

simms said:


> First time using this thread so I'm hoping one of you will be able to help me?
> 
> After serving positions for a '02 Conquest 2. String 103 3/4" Cbl 44"
> 
> Imaginary pint of beer for anyone that can help me :darkbeer:


Mathews	Conquest 2 ST 103 3/4 0-----18.5	30.5----35	50.75-----66.25	8	
BC44 9	8---10


----------



## simms

Legend :darkbeer:

Thanks Extreme 1

Happy pimping :shade:


----------



## nv-hunter

*admiral*

Does anyone have the specs for an 09 admiral? the one I found on this thread show the string almost 1/2 inch shorter than the factory specs


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Alien Nemesis*

Looking for string sizes and serving specs...(Alien Nemesis)

Thanks, Joe


----------



## 60X

Looking for specs for parker trailblazer xp I've seen it asked for a bunch on here but never seen the specs listed.
string 90 1/4
cable 33 3/4

Also need specs for Hoyt vectrix with #3 cam. The string stop serving is the biggest thing I need.
string 50.25
cc 37.75
bc 35


----------



## alienxman10

anyone have he string and cable lengths for the 07 diamond black ice? thanks


----------



## EnglishKev

60X said:


> Looking for specs for parker trailblazer xp I've seen it asked for a bunch on here but never seen the specs listed.
> string 90 1/4
> cable 33 3/4QUOTE]
> 
> These are the specs for my short arc cam Trailblazer (up to 28'' draw).
> The string is shorter at 86 3/8'', but perhaps it might help.
> 
> Kev


----------



## PDB Strings

alienxman10 said:


> anyone have he string and cable lengths for the 07 diamond black ice? thanks


string 88 5/16
cable 33 1/4


----------



## alienxman10

PDB Strings said:


> string 88 5/16
> cable 33 1/4



Sweet thank you much


----------



## alienxman10

This one might be a long shot but how about string and cable lengths for a elite aigil ss (rev cams)


----------



## wicked1Joe

*07 Pearson Rave*

Looking for serving specs for a 07 Pearson Rave
String = 86.50
Cable = 35.50

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Bearguy

*2006 Hoyt Trykon XL*

Looking for serving specs on a 2006 Hoyt Trykon XL. 

Zephyr cam Z-4.0

String - 57"
BC - 39.5"
CC - 42.5"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PDB Strings

Bearguy said:


> Looking for serving specs on a 2006 Hoyt Trykon XL.
> 
> Zephyr cam Z-4.0
> 
> String - 57"
> BC - 39.5"
> CC - 42.5"
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here's what I have for that bow

string 57 0.....16 24.5....29.5 16.....0
cc 42.5 0....14 7.....0
bc 39.5 Y 14.....0


----------



## Bearguy

Thanks PDB.


----------



## reylamb

I am fairly certain this one has been posted before, but I am having a very hard time finding it.

The 2009 PSE Xforce Treestand GX, all serving info needed.


----------



## reylamb

wicked1strings said:


> Looking for string sizes and serving specs...(Alien Nemesis)
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Did you ever get these?


----------



## simms

looking for lengths and specs for a Fuse Freestyle?!?!

Also, what heap of [email protected] Fuse use for the tow rope they call strings?

Happy pimping


----------



## ALBYSTRING

*looking for the carbon matrix*

I am looking for the dimensions for the carbon matrix. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

This might sound a bite stupid but would be willing to bet they are the same. The specs for a AM 35 should be the same as the Matrix. Same string and cable lengths, cams, limbs, ATA.

#2 CAM
54.75 String 0-----15.5---20 5/8--23 1/8---27---31------15.5------0

29.25 CC 0---5-------------------13-----0

37 BC 0----12--------------------0

#3 cam
58 0----15.5---22-24.5--28.25--32.25------15.5---0

39.75 0--6-----12----0

37.5 0------11----------0


----------



## thunderhead

*am 35*



Ryan.Johnson said:


> This might sound a bite stupid but would be willing to bet they are the same. The specs for a AM 35 should be the same as the Matrix. Same string and cable lengths, cams, limbs, ATA.
> 
> #2 CAM
> 54.75 String 0-----15.5---20 5/8--23 1/8---27---31------15.5------0
> 
> 29.25 CC 0---5-------------------13-----0
> 
> 37 BC 0----12--------------------0
> 
> #3 cam
> 58 0----15.5---22-24.5--28.25--32.25------15.5---0
> 
> 39.75 0--6-----12----0
> 
> 37.5 0------11----------0


#2 cam on the am 35 should be 39.25 on the control cable.


----------



## reylamb

reylamb said:


> I am fairly certain this one has been posted before, but I am having a very hard time finding it.
> 
> The 2009 PSE Xforce Treestand GX, all serving info needed.


Anyone?????


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Carbon Matrix #2 CAM 29'Draw*



ALBYSTRING said:


> I am looking for the dimensions for the carbon matrix. any help would be appreciated.


String 54.5

0----14.5-----20.75--23-25-----26.75-----31.25----14.5----0


Buss 36.5

>---7--9------------12.5------0

Control 38.75

0--------13------------------6-----0


----------



## reylamb

Rytera Nemesis

String 57.75

0---------->15.25------->22--->24.25------->27------>31-------------15.25<---------0

Cables 38.75
0------->11------------------------------6<----0


----------



## alienxman10

Anyone have anything for the rytera triad the specs on the lable are wrong so I called martin and got the lengths but they aren't any good either. The bow is the single cam model and with martins specs its maxing out at 50lbs and withe the specs off the lable its maxing at 75lbs its only a 60lbs bow


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Looking*

For
Serving layout for a PSE Predator

and

Browning Illusion

Thanks, Joe


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Illusion*



wicked1strings said:


> For
> Serving layout for a PSE Predator
> 
> and
> 
> Browning Illusion
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Tom


----------



## String Twister

*2008 Gander Mt. Tech hunter*

I need the rest of the string length for a 08 tech hunter-customer says 89 but can't read the fractional part.
Cable is 34 3/16
Please.


----------



## simms

Hi peeps,

Need length and serving positions for '09 Bowtech Admiral??


----------



## Top Pin Archery

*PSE Axe 6 and 7*

Need speed nock location on PSE Axe 6 or 7 ASAP!! Is it the same as the vendetta?


----------



## special

*Reflex growler*

Can anyone help with the Reflex Growler layouts?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go Brother*



special said:


> Can anyone help with the Reflex Growler layouts?


:wink:


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*AR 31 and PSE Whitetail Extreme*

Anyone have the specs for these two bows? Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Does anyone have these*



brianerwin said:


> Thanks TC!!
> How about the servings for the Browning ambush 80 ?
> String Length 92.75, (reads 92.75-12)
> Cable Length 39.00 ??? !!


Thanks 

Tom


----------



## Rut Addiction

Looking for specs and lengths for a 2010 Martin Shadowcat with the 2.0 cat cams. Thanks


----------



## wicked1Joe

*31 Carnivore*

I was wondering if you had the spec for the 
31 Carnivore...I built one about a month ago, and can't locate the sheet...

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Hinkelmonster

ANyone have the 2010 Elite Judge Specs?


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Pearson Stealth '08*

Does anyone have the Peason Stealth string build specs?


----------



## 2112

Hinkelmonster said:


> ANyone have the 2010 Elite Judge Specs?


String 58 7/16
0-16.5----22.5-24.25--28-31.75---16.5-0

Cables 39.5

0-9-----5-0


----------



## brianerwin

*Hoyt power tec*

Anyone have specs?

He gave me String @ 38 ???

and Buss Cable @ 34

Any help?


----------



## brianerwin

brianerwin said:


> Anyone have specs?
> 
> He gave me String @ 38 ???
> 
> and Buss Cable @ 34
> 
> Any help?


I checked with the owner and he measured it. The bowstring is 58"


----------



## springy shooter

Need string and cable lengths with serving lengths for an Elite GT 500......... thanks!


----------



## WallaceB String

Need string and serving info for PSE Ax Six.

Thanks,
Luther


----------



## Folkers

*Vendetta XS*

Hi 

Does anybody have erving specs for the PSE Vendetta XS?

Thank you


----------



## Folkers

WallaceB String said:


> Need string and serving info for PSE Ax Six.
> 
> Thanks,
> Luther


Here it is


----------



## WallaceB String

Thanks Folkers for the info.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Conquest 4, with the Mini Max cam

Thank you

Joe 
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Manufacture: Mathews model: Conquest 4

year: 07 cam type: Minimax cam bh: 6 ¾ ata: 40 3/8

sl: 97 15/16 (13-----25 ½----30 ½------45-----58 ½----9)

cl: 42 ¾ (9---------7 ½y)


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Ryan.Johnson said:


> Manufacture: Mathews model: Conquest 4
> 
> year: 07 cam type: Minimax cam bh: 6 ¾ ata: 40 3/8
> 
> sl: 97 15/16 (13-----25 ½----30 ½------45-----58 ½----9)
> 
> cl: 42 ¾ (9---------7 ½y)


Thank you Sir, Very much appreciate it.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Folkers

Folkers said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody have erving specs for the PSE Vendetta XS?
> 
> Thank you


Anybody have this?


----------



## Nitroboy

*Serving Lengths for 08 38 Pro XT1000*

*ANYONE HAVE THE SERVING LENGTHS FOR THESE*

String = 57.25"
CC = 41.5"
Buss = 39.25" 6" floating yoke


----------



## Archerbruce

Any one have the serving specs for a Martin Jaquar Magnum With Fuzion single cam.
String 88"
Cable 36 "

Thanks


----------



## Nitroboy

*Anybody??*



Nitroboy said:


> *ANYONE HAVE THE SERVING LENGTHS FOR THESE*
> 
> String = 57.25"
> CC = 41.5"
> Buss = 39.25" 6" floating yoke


I need these ASAP!! Surely someone has them, THANKS


----------



## Breathn

*Shadow Cat*

anyone have lengths for a 2010 martin shadow cat? serving and string lengths..


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Mathews Reezen 7.0*

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Archerbruce

Archerbruce said:


> Any one have the serving specs for a Martin Jaquar Magnum With Fuzion single cam.
> String 88"
> Cable 36 "
> 
> Thanks



Can anyone help me on this one?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go*



Archerbruce said:


> Can anyone help me on this one?


String 88
0------17------26.75-----31.25---------43.25-----------58.5-----9------0
2 speed nocks @ 16"

Buss 36
>---7---9----------------9--------0


----------



## Archerbruce

*Martin Jaguar*

Thanks Ex-Wolverine


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Hoyt Excel*

String 55
Cables 36.5


Thanks


----------



## simms

I know this one's been tried before but hoping somebody can help desperately.

Need length and serving specs for a Mathews Conquest 3 with mini max cam.


----------



## 60X

simms said:


> I know this one's been tried before but hoping somebody can help desperately.
> 
> Need length and serving specs for a Mathews Conquest 3 with mini max cam.


Check post #1782 a little up the page. The C3 and C4 use the same specs.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Breathn said:


> anyone have lengths for a 2010 martin shadow cat? serving and string lengths..


still need these if anyone has them...thanks


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Diamond ICE Man*

Does anyone have the specs on this bow?
Thanks


----------



## special

ex-wolverine said:


> Thanks
> 
> Tom


I think all the Reezens are the same..

reezen 6.5
String 90.25"
X----19....27.5---31.5.....41.5------75.25.....8.5----X

Cable 34.25
>>>>>>>>>6-----------18.5...........................9-----X


----------



## reylamb

Breathn said:


> still need these if anyone has them...thanks


You need to get the string and cable lengths from the owner, the actual specs changed after the initial release. The ATA went from like 38 to 41, so there are different lengths out there, depending on the bow and cam combination....


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Bear Attack Please???


----------



## 3children

How many of you are now using Trophy and not 452x?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks Bro*



special said:


> I think all the Reezens are the same..
> 
> reezen 6.5
> String 90.25"
> X----19....27.5---31.5.....41.5------75.25.....8.5----X
> 
> Cable 34.25
> >>>>>>>>>6-----------18.5...........................9-----X


:wink:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Ambush*



brianerwin said:


> thanks tc!!
> How about the servings for the browning ambush 80 ?
> 
> String length 92.75, (reads 92.75-12)
> 
> cable length 39.00 ???


0----16.5----28---35.5-------46.5-------63------16



>---7---9------------9----0


----------



## Bow pro

Does any one have lengths and serving spec's for these 2? Thanks in advance.

PSE X-Force
PSE Whitetail Extreme

Thanks
Shane


----------



## tuckcut

*Monster7 specs for you guys*

String 59 1/8
Cable 30 7/8
Not sure what the soft yoke is.


******19-------26.5********31.5------------*******************
String 24inch from other end.
The reason its 24 from one end and 19 from the other is Mathews serves up to
the impact point of the String Stopper.


Cable 
*****************9--------13**************25.5-----------------
5inch bare string on the other end.


I could use the Mathews Ultra2 serving specs if anyone has the database. 
My Ultra 2 is being used by a friend right now, and I want to get the string made.

Thanks


----------



## Dilligaf

Looking for the serving spec's for a *HOYT Alpha Burner*.
The draw is 29" string is 55" cables 34.5 & 36.75.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 3children

tuckcut said:


> String 59 1/8
> Cable 30 7/8
> Not sure what the soft yoke is.
> 
> 
> ******19-------26.5********31.5------------*******************
> String 24inch from other end.
> The reason its 24 from one end and 19 from the other is Mathews serves up to
> the impact point of the String Stopper.
> 
> 
> Cable
> *****************9--------13**************25.5-----------------
> 5inch bare string on the other end.
> 
> 
> I could use the Mathews Ultra2 serving specs if anyone has the database.
> My Ultra 2 is being used by a friend right now, and I want to get the string made.
> 
> Thanks


Ultra II is 93 1/8" and buss is 38 7/8"
0---18 1/2" 27.5---32 45---60.5 8--0
0---9 w/8" yoke


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Destroyer 340*

Does anyone have the specs for the Destroyer 340?
Thanks!


----------



## ex-wolverine

rockinbowhunter said:


> Does anyone have the specs for the Destroyer 340?
> Thanks!


Here you Go!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*There is no Alpha Burner with a 55 inch String*



Dilligaf said:


> Looking for the serving spec's for a *HOYT Alpha Burner*. The draw is 29" string is 55" cables 34.5 & 36.75.
> 
> Thanks in advance


But here is the 29" Specs


----------



## Dilligaf

*Alpha max 32*

Your right ex-wolverine i got the bow wrong its a Alpha max 32

Anybody help me out with this one.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*ok Im here for ya!*



Dilligaf said:


> Your right ex-wolverine i got the bow wrong its a Alpha max 32
> 
> Anybody help me out with this one.




:darkbeer:


----------



## pierce

*2008 pro elite XT 3000*

OK guys, before anyone asks I did look on Hoyts web site but they only list with Cam 1/2 plus.

I have a 2008 Pro elite with XT 3000 limbs. Cams at Cam 1/2. draw weight is 50-60 lbs.

Does anyone have string, CC and BC lengths.

Thanks
benny


----------



## droptine801

*WCA stealth*

does any one have serving specs on a 2005 whisper creek stealth thanks


----------



## Bow pro

Can someone please help me with the length's and serving spec's for these to? I need these in a bad way!

PSE Whitetail Extreme
PSE X-Force
Thanks
Shane


----------



## 60X

Bow pro said:


> Can someone please help me with the length's and serving spec's for these to? I need these in a bad way!
> 
> PSE Whitetail Extreme
> PSE X-Force
> Thanks
> Shane



What year and model X force? Here's what I have for a 2006 whitetail extreme

string 51 1/4 13" ends..... center 23 1/8 to 28 1/8
cc 35 3/8 10" and 4" ends
bc 31 1/2 8" end


----------



## Bow pro

*^^^^^^^^^*

The Xforce is an 08 model. On the Whitetail extreme was their a single cam model and a two cam? Or just a two cam?


----------



## 3children

Bow pro said:


> The Xforce is an 08 model. On the Whitetail extreme was their a single cam model and a two cam? Or just a two cam?


Here you go!


----------



## 3children

Oops try again!


----------



## Bow pro

I'm assuming the 07 and 08's are the same? I owe you one bud! Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Which one has the HF CAMS*



Bow pro said:


> I'm assuming the 07 and 08's are the same? I owe you one bud! Thanks


tom


----------



## Bow pro

The 08 has HF on the limb sticker. I would go by the lengths on the sticker but it's all buggered up and cant make it out. The only thing I can see is the HF


----------



## droptine801

serving and string lengths for 09,bowtech Admiral and a 08 diamond edge thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Lost my file on a Bear Instinct, so I need them if you got them 

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Archerbruce

Has anyone ever made a string for an Oneida Bow. I was wondering how big you made your end loops. The bow is a Screaming Eagle with a 48" string. 
What string material did you use? 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Pse gx 6 serving specs, destroyer 350*

Hello!!!
Will someone please help me with the specs on the pse gx 6 serving specs??? Please. I need this one bad!

Also does anyone have the specs on the destroyer 350??


I have been trying to use the search but i can never find anything with it!! I have been trying all day!


----------



## Archerbruce

*Destroyer 350*

Look at post #1420 it has the specs


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Bear Attack Please???


I need these if anyone has them 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Center Punch

*attach*

bear attach str. 92 1/2 cable 32 11/16-- 0...22...30-34...40 1/4-42 1/4...46-66...9 1/4...0 

cable-5 1/2 on yoke end.......9 1/4...0


----------



## reylamb

Another long shot....

2002 Hoyt Vortec Versa Cam....it was the single cam with the 2 piece string

String 55
CC 41.5
BC 38.5


----------



## str8arrow

*Razor tec*

Anyone have the serving specs for a Razor Tec


----------



## slaz

anybody have specs and servings locations on a darton RANGER THREE.


----------



## NP Archery

Here is one I never heard of before. I got it in the shop and there can't be many out there.....

Hyperion by Crescent Archery. Single cam. Split limbs.

String 95
Buss 39.5

String serving from the bottom....0-17......30-34........46-61........0-8 on the end.

Cable serving from the bottom....0-9.......... buss loop splits are 7" .....serve 7-9.

Hope that helps someone out there....


----------



## baldyhunter

Anyone have specs for an 06 Hoyt Trykon?
DL 29"
string 53.5
control cable 39.25
buss cable36.25

If not I'll probably use the generic specs but I'd hate to. Thanks ahead for any help.
Ken


----------



## special

*Hoyt 2010 contender elite*

Can anyone help with the Contender Elite layouts?
cam.5 plus...XT 3000 limbs..29.5" draw
Cheers Rob


----------



## special

*Hoyt razortec*

Im chasing the 04 Razortec layouts..
Anyone??


----------



## Blackbird24

*Serving specs PLEASE*

I need serving specs for-

-Mathews Signature

-Hoyt Ultrasport

-10' Vendetta XS

-Parker Raptor

-08' Mission Journey

Help on as many of these as you can would be much appreciated! thank you!


----------



## asa3dpro

Looking for the lengths and specs for a Bowtec Patriot II solocam that was made for Sportsman Warehouse. Anyone have these?


----------



## WallaceB String

Looking for string lengths on Pearson Pirhana.

Thanks,
Luther


----------



## mpriester

Archerbruce said:


> Has anyone ever made a string for an Oneida Bow. I was wondering how big you made your end loops. The bow is a Screaming Eagle with a 48" string.
> What string material did you use?
> Thanks for any info.


1 to 1.25" no larger, formula 8125 or comparable material, don't forget to double serve the end loops and the end serving(i have read where some say double serving isn't needed but trust me it is needed)


----------



## WIHoyt

looking for numbers for a martin S4 with LARGE furious cams.. 30DL string is 61" long.


----------



## WIHoyt

Wow Nobody has them


----------



## pavan

*Mathews Switchback 2005*

Hello,

Really need specs for a 2005 Mathews Switchback.

Any help is apreciated.

Thanks

Pavan


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*'07 Martin Cheetah Specs*

hello,
Does anyone have the '07 martin cheetah specs? Thanks


----------



## Breathn

*specs*

anyone have specs on a XI Legend magnum? lengths at least..


----------



## 60X

Looking for lengths and specs for bear epic extreme


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ross Cardiac 33


----------



## EXTREME 1

Breathn said:


> anyone have specs on a XI Legend magnum? lengths at least..


these are 1993 and 1994 lengths and are different for earlier years
52.5" 44 5/16
56" 44 5/16"
58 3/4" 44 5/16"


----------



## eman21

Needing serving specs for a Hoyt Maxxis 31 with the #2 cam.

Thanks.


----------



## 60X

Looking for pearson diamondback VX
String 83 3/4
cable 36 5/8


----------



## Hinkelmonster

pavan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Really need specs for a 2005 Mathews Switchback.
> 
> Any help is apreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pavan


String :	91 3/4 
Cable:	35 1/2 
Switchback / S2	

17 1/4 27 1/2-31 3/4 42-76 1/2 8 1/2 
6-17 1/2 5


----------



## 3children

Breathn said:


> anyone have specs on a XI Legend magnum? lengths at least..


I know this is late I hope it might help!
1990-1991
26-28"dl 53 13/16 39 5/16 "
28-30"dl 56 3/8" 39 5/16"
30-32"dl 59 1/8" 39 5/15"


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Buck master btr cam?? Serving specs?*

Does anyone have these??
BuckMater BTR Cam

thanks


----------



## 12sonly

string and cable lengths bowtech allegiance?


----------



## asa3dpro

*Need some specs*

Looking for a Diamond Stud and a Fred Bear SQ32.


----------



## asa3dpro

*2007 Allegiance*



12sonly said:


> string and cable lengths bowtech allegiance?


56 3/4"

37 1/4"


<-----18"----->------->27"-------32">------<--18----->


<-------12---->-------------------<---6------>


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mathews Passion please


----------



## Hinkelmonster

asa3dpro said:


> Looking for a Diamond Stud and a Fred Bear SQ32.


DIAMOND STUD 
91 1/16

18----27-31.5----39-63------9

34 11/16

9.5--------------5.5(split)


----------



## Bow pro

Hey on the Switchback the cam end serving on the cable needs to be 9inches instead of 6. I got burnt on this one already. It's wrong from the factory....just a heads up!


----------



## simms

Hi Peeps,

Anyone have the string and cable specs for the '09 Bowtech Air Raid????

Cheers


----------



## ky.trophy

*Bowtech Stalker*

Does anyone have the serving specs? String is 88.25


----------



## special

*Hoyt trykon sport*

Hi Guys..
Can anyone help with layouts for a Trykon Sport with the #3 cam?
23.5--25.5" DL
String 45.5"
CC 34.25"
Buss 31.5"

Thanks


----------



## brianerwin

simms said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> Anyone have the string and cable specs for the '09 Bowtech Air Raid????
> 
> Cheers



Here you go.

2009 Bowtech Air Raid

56 11/16

0--17-)---(-20 1/2--23-)---(-26 1/4-----30 1/2-)------(-17--0 


32 11/16 (top)

0
>---10 1/2--->---------(15 3/4--22 1/4)----(-6---0
0



32 11/16 (bottom)

0
>---10 1/2--->------(19--25 1/2)-------(-6---0
0


For cables it says yolk 15 3/5 but it gives 10 1/2 as the yolk split so I am not too sure about this number. I am sure that the 10 1/2 is the yolk measurement.


----------



## brianerwin

ky.trophy said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs? String is 88.25


Bowtech Stalker
88.25

0----18.25--)----(-26.5-----31.5-)-----(-40.75-----61-)----(-9-----0


----------



## brianerwin

12sonly said:


> string and cable lengths bowtech allegiance?


String = 56.75

Control Cables (2) = 37.25

I have serving specs if you need them


----------



## brianerwin

60X said:


> Looking for lengths and specs for bear epic extreme


Bear Epic Extreme

String = 86.75

0---17--->----<--25.25----32.25-->----<--43.25---61.25-->----<--10---0


Cable = 34 7/8

0
>--7--10>------------------<--10----0
0


----------



## RWC0331

*Flemish String*

I'm new to string making. I'm a DIY guy and I'm looking for info. on how to make a Flemish string for my Excalibur - Exomax crossbow.

All info. is appreciated and welcome.


----------



## baldyhunter

A lot of people have asked but still no response. Anyone have serving specs for a Bear Lights Out.

String 87 3/4"
Cable 32 1/8"
Any help would be appreciated.
Ken


----------



## special

*ProLine* said:


> Ross Cardiac 33


Not sure if this is the 33...The string lengths will answer that.
Ross Cardiac..
String 91.5"
X.....16--------28.5...32.75----45.25...............64.25-----8.5.......X

Cable 34.75"

>>>>>>>>7".....9"-----------------------------8.5"......X

Hope this helps.


----------



## special

special said:


> hi guys..
> Can anyone help with layouts for a trykon sport with the #3 cam?
> 23.5--25.5" dl
> string 45.5"
> cc 34.25"
> buss 31.5"
> 
> thanks


anyone???


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I need two different ones

Ross Carnivore... Has the crank system

Also the Mathews Passion..

Please Please Please!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## asa3dpro

*Lights Out*



baldyhunter said:


> A lot of people have asked but still no response. Anyone have serving specs for a Bear Lights Out.
> 
> String 87 3/4"
> Cable 32 1/8"
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Ken



19.5-----25.5--28.5----33.5--39.5---49.5---69----12.5


Split will be served 8.5 to 10.5 at the split and 9.5 on the end.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## asa3dpro

Still looking for lengths for the Bear SQ32


----------



## String Twister

Bear Strike please.


----------



## 60X

Looking for specs for 

2004 martin jaguar String 96 1/4 cable 40 1/4
2010 pearson advantage string 59 3/8 cables 41 7/8
pearson diamondback VX String 83 3/4 cable 36 5/8


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> I need two different ones
> 
> Ross Carnivore... Has the crank system
> 
> Also the Mathews Passion..
> 
> Please Please Please!!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I need these REALLY bad 

Thank you in advance

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 60X

mathews passion
string 86 1/4 0--18 27.5-31.5 40--71.5 9---0
cable 32 1/4 6---17 9---0


I can't believe none of the carnivore specs haven't been posted here yet.


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need specs for:

Alpine Silverado Match Grade
Bowtech Defender


.....thanks guys


----------



## baldyhunter

Anybody have the specs for an 04 Bowtech Justice.
String 85 3/4"
Cable 33 1/2"

Thanks for the help
Ken


----------



## wicked1Joe

2008 PSE Supershort HF

I need specs for this bad.....

HELP!


----------



## 2112

wicked1strings said:


> 2008 PSE Supershort HF
> 
> I need specs for this bad.....
> 
> HELP!


Here you go.


----------



## 60X

Updated list

Parker Wildfire XP String 86 not sure on cable length
2010 pearson advantage string 59 3/8 cables 41 7/8
pearson diamondback VX String 83 3/4 cable 36 5/8


----------



## GAM

Has anyone with extra time on their hand ever sat down and composed a list of the specs that are posted on this thread. And would share them with other string makers on this forum ? I know it may be a lot to ask of someone for these specs. But you will never find out unless you ask. Thanks


----------



## Bearguy

*Mathews Ultra Lite*

Need string and cable measurements on a Mathews Ultra Lite.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## special

*HOYT MAXXIS 31 27" Draw*

Has anyone got the layouts for the Maxxis 31 with short draw please?
string..50.75"
control 34.75
buss 32.5"


----------



## Bow pro

*Specs for Mission*

Does anyone have the serving spec's and lengths for the Mission Menace? Also are you guys building them with 20 strands of 452x or 24.....I figured with a kids bow you wouldn't need 24?


----------



## special

*Pse catalyst*

I need the layouts for an 07 PSE Catalyst please..
string..93.25"
Buss..35.5"


----------



## koneill1

*limbsaver speed zone*

A little help please! Does any one have the serving measurements for speedzone with the large cams? Thanks for your time,
Kevin


----------



## 60X

Hoyt Maxxis 31 s-54 cc-35.5 bc-33.25
2010 pearson advantage string 59 3/8 cables 41 7/8
pearson diamondback VX String 83 3/4 cable 36 5/8


----------



## Bow pro

*Parker Wildfire XP*

Here ya go 60X hope this helps!

String:86
Cable :33.75

serve 0-17 space...center 27-32 space...idler start 42.5 end 59.5 other end 0-10

6inch yoke serve 2inches other end is served 0-8.5


----------



## JRH60

2010 Martin Shadowcat with 1.5 cams. Watch the lengths, website states string is 59.75 and cables 46, but the rep and engineer both said 60 and 46.25. I use the 60 and 46.25.


0---->13.5------26.5 center>31.5-------26.25<sts 24.25------13.5<------0




0----------->10--------------------------------------------6<----------0


----------



## JRH60

Archerbruce said:


> Any one have the serving specs for a Martin Jaquar Magnum With Fuzion single cam.
> String 88"
> Cable 36 "
> 
> Thanks


 0------>15-----27>center-32-----------45< idler--<30.5---------9.5<---0



0 yolk---7.5-->9.5----------------------------------------9 <-------0


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

60X said:


> Looking for specs for
> 
> 2004 martin jaguar String 96 1/4 cable 40 1/4
> 2010 pearson advantage string 59 3/8 cables 41 7/8
> pearson diamondback VX String 83 3/4 cable 36 5/8


Here is the Advantage
String=
0-16.5<<<<<23.5-25.5----27-32>>>>>>16.5-0
Cable=
0-6<<<>>>8-0


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone have specs for the Monster 7..string and serve lengths?


----------



## saw man

Does anyone have the serving locations for these 2.

Mathews Q2XL String 97 3/4
Cable 40 3/16

Mathews FX String 90 1/16
Cable 371/4


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Whisper Creek Sweet Demise...


----------



## reylamb

GAM said:


> Has anyone with extra time on their hand ever sat down and composed a list of the specs that are posted on this thread. And would share them with other string makers on this forum ? I know it may be a lot to ask of someone for these specs. But you will never find out unless you ask. Thanks


I am actually working on it, and trying to get them all put into an Excel spreadsheet with a tab for each mfg......but my free time became non-existant.


----------



## Atchison

Anyone have the serving specs on a Quest XPB?


----------



## GAM

reylamb said:


> I am actually working on it, and trying to get them all put into an Excel spreadsheet with a tab for each mfg......but my free time became non-existant.


I been writing them down also but I am not good with the computer so I will have to find help. If you ever get something togetter send me an pm. If you want what I have on my computer I can try to send them to you.


----------



## FENCELINE4

*Hoyt spiral cam serving lengths*

Anyone know what length these end servings should be? I've got an 04 Ultra elite with spirals that I'm trying to get. I have the lengths, just need amounts for the ends and center serving.

Thanks in Advance
Justin


----------



## reylamb

Can anyone confirm that the 2010 Elite Judge and 2010 GT500 have the same string specs/layouts?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



reylamb said:


> Can anyone confirm that the 2010 Elite Judge and 2010 GT500 have the same string specs/layouts?


Sure are..


----------



## reylamb

*ProLine* said:


> Sure are..


Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



reylamb said:


> Thanks


Yes sir, glad to help


----------



## hartofthethumb

Anyone have lengths for Athen Exceed?


----------



## Silver Mallard

*Servings lengths for PSE Bow Madness Single cam*

I need seving lengths and locations for a Bow Madness XS single cam.
the specs that were given to me are:

String Length 86.5"
Cable Length 29.5"

thanks,
Dave


----------



## JRH60

*05 Martin Razor X / Dyna cam*

Anyone have serving specs for an 05 Martin Razor X with Dyna cam? I found the string lengths on Martins site. S. 92.25 / C. 38


----------



## JRH60

hartofthethumb said:


> Anyone have lengths for Athen Exceed?


String 59.75"


0-------15.75----22.25--24----28----32---------------------15.75-------0


Cables 41.25"


0-------10------------------------------------------------------6-------0

2 speed nocks at 15 3/8" each end


----------



## 2112

*Mathews Q2XL*

Anyone have the specs for a Q2XL? Need them bad.

Thanks


----------



## hartofthethumb

JRH60 said:


> String 59.75"
> 
> 
> 0-------15.75----22.25--24----28----32---------------------15.75-------0
> 
> 
> Cables 41.25"
> 
> 
> 0-------10------------------------------------------------------6-------0
> 
> 2 speed nocks at 15 3/8" each end


Thanks!!


----------



## shermo

After the lengths and serving locations for a Bowtech Extreme VFT.

If someone could help out by sending me a PM with the details, that would be extremely appreciated


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have the Trykon Jr. with the Versa cam? Need it BAD.


----------



## JRH60

JRH60 said:


> Anyone have serving specs for an 05 Martin Razor X with Dyna cam? I found the string lengths on Martins site. S. 92.25 / C. 38


anybody have these?


----------



## 60X

2005 martin razor x with dyna cam
string 92 1/4 0---13 22 1/1----29 1/4 40 1/2------58 9----0
BC 38 11 1/2----0


----------



## JRH60

60X said:


> 2005 martin razor x with dyna cam
> string 92 1/4 0---13 22 1/1----29 1/4 40 1/2------58 9----0
> BC 38 11 1/2----0


Thank you.


----------



## neednew1

*Pearson Z 34 solo cam*

Does any one have serving details and string and cable lengths for an 08 Pearson Z 34?


----------



## JRH60

2010 Martin Pantera. Lengths and serving spec will also work for the 2010 TR1 Firecat and 09 Moab


String:90"


I--16.5-----23-25----28.5--32.5------43.25---------72.75--------9-----I


Cable:34.25"


>-7.5-9.5-----------------------------23-------19-----------8.5-------I


----------



## JRH60

Breathn said:


> anyone have specs for the Monster 7..string and serve lengths?


Need these also, Have one coming in next week and would like to have the strings ready when it gets here.


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Elite XLR*

Need string & cable lengths and serving specs....
for a Elite XLR

Thanks, Joe


----------



## wicked1Joe

*also*



wicked1strings said:


> Need string & cable lengths and serving specs....
> for a Elite XLR
> 
> Thanks, Joe


also....
need the same for a Mission Menace

thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

Bear Done Deal

Martin Wildcat


----------



## Bow pro

I might have the wildcat at home. I will check when I get in tonight!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Bow pro said:


> I might have the wildcat at home. I will check when I get in tonight!


Thank you!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ok I need a few

*Bear Done Deal

*Bear Code

*Bear Epic

*Mathews Ovation

Thanks!!


----------



## Bow pro

Hey Joe...I dont have the spec's on the Martin but I'm going to the local Martin dealer tomorrow......I will see if he has one and I'll get ya some spec's!


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

Your da man!! Lol. I do appreciate it sir


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Done Deal*

string 93 3/16

0--17--STS 18.5--20.75---center 29.5--33.5--STS 41-43--44.75--64--8.5-0

Buss 34.75

>--6.5--2-----------8.5----0

Tom


----------



## 60X

Anyone have info on the maxxis 35 long draw or maxxis 31 with Z3 cams? Could use the layout for both.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Maxxis with #3 Cam ?*



60X said:


> Anyone have info on the maxxis 35 long draw or maxxis 31 with Z3 cams? Could use the layout for both.


e-mail sent to you


----------



## bowtechaholic

Any one know the string and cable length on a conquest pro.


----------



## Bow pro

Hey Proline. I cant find the Wildcat yet. My Martin Dealer just called and said he would call Martin tomorrow and see if he can get the spec's for us. I will let ya know what he comes up with.


----------



## bowtechaholic

Anyone know what length the string and cables are on a conquest pro. And were to serve on the string


----------



## reylamb

How about the Maxxis 31 with the #2 XTR cam?

50.75, 34.75, 32.5

Also, a Micro Midas 3.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Maxxis 31*



reylamb said:


> How about the Maxxis 31 with the #2 XTR cam?
> 
> 50.75, 34.75, 32.5
> 
> Also, a Micro Midas 3.


Hope this helps


----------



## ky.trophy

*Pse the beast*

Anyone have the serving specs for this bow? Pse the beast 2 cam hl 28" draw string is 54" cables are 40" 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## reylamb

ex-wolverine said:


> Hope this helps


Yes it does, thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

*Q2XL long Draw*

Others have asked for this but I have never seen an answer, so I'll bring it back up.

Need serving spec for a Q2XL Long draw.
99 1/8 String
40 1/2 Cable

Thank for any help.


----------



## Archerbruce

*Q2XL long Draw*



Archerbruce said:


> Others have asked for this but I have never seen an answer, so I'll bring it back up.
> 
> Need serving spec for a Q2XL Long draw.
> 99 1/8 String
> 40 1/2 Cable
> 
> Thank for any help.


Anyone ??


----------



## WallaceB String

*2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix*

I need specs for a 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix. 

Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ok I need a few

*Bear Code

*Bear Epic

*Mathews Ovation

Thanks!!


----------



## Bow pro

*Mathews Ovation*

Here ya go Pro line. I got these from Deezlins charts.
String: 106.25 is what the stickers says.....measured off the bow it is 105.75
Cable: 41.7/8 is what the sticker says....measured off the bow it is 41 5/8
My Martin dealer called about the Wild Cat and they wouldnt give him the measurements for it....sorry.


string 
serve 0--end--16.5.......30.5--cntr--35......48.5---idlr-----86.5.....10--end---0



8inch split y|-------rllr grd------------22.25...........8----end----0


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have a 2007 Hoyt 38 Pro need the STS placement. 

57.25, 43.5, 41 number 5 C2 cam. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*1999 pse nova v4 dual cam*

hello!
Does anyone have the string and serving specs for the PSE NOVA V4 DUAL CAM??

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Reflex Grizzly*

String 56
Buss 40.25
Control 43

Any one have the serving lengths for the string

Thanks

Tom


----------



## CardiacKid74

Lets see if someone can dig this far back in the files...

97-99ish mcpherson solo-lite I need String and Cable layouts..


----------



## JRH60

Anyone have serving specs for a 2003 Martin Razor SE. S:90" C:37"
Also still looking for serving specs for a Monster 7, anyone know if the M7 uses the same serving specs as the M6 since the string and cable lengths are the same ? Thanks


----------



## bigchet

*destroyer 350*

i am looking for string and cable serving specs for destroyer 350 if anyone can help. thanks


----------



## Crusher

Specs for Mathews Featherlite????


----------



## baldyhunter

All right guys I've got a tough one hear.
03 Ultratec with cam and 1/2 and xt 300 limbs.
32" draw!
String: 61"
Busss: 46 3/4"
Control: 43 1/4" 

If no one has the specs can I get a heads up on where else I may find them.
Thank You,
Ken


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Check your strings and things e-mail*



Crusher said:


> Specs for Mathews Featherlite????


I sent it to you


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Chet PM me your e-mail I will send it to you*



bigchet said:


> i am looking for string and cable serving specs for destroyer 350 if anyone can help. thanks


Tom


----------



## bigchet

*destroyer 350*

tom, thank you much


----------



## Archerbruce

*WallaceB*



WallaceB String said:


> I need specs for a 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix.
> 
> Thanks


Check your PM


----------



## JRH60

JRH60 said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a 2003 Martin Razor SE. S:90" C:37"
> Also still looking for serving specs for a Monster 7, anyone know if the M7 uses the same serving specs as the M6 since the string and cable lengths are the same ? Thanks


Got an M7 in yesterday, string/serving specs the same as the Monster 6.
Still need serving specs for an 03 Martin Razor SE w/ Dyna cam
Thanks.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Reflex Grizzly=Anyone?*



ex-wolverine said:


> String 56
> Buss 40.25
> Control 43
> 
> Any one have the serving lengths for the string
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


Thanks

Tom


----------



## ky.trophy

*Pse Durango*

Would anyone have serving specs for this bow? String is 98.75 cable is 41

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Any one have these*



str8arrow said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Power Hawk?
> 
> st-57
> cc-37.25
> bc-34.50
> 
> Thanks
> Terry


Tom


----------



## kenny549

*string serving measurements*

Need string serving measurements for mathews outback string @cable set.


----------



## tuckcut

*Bear Gameover
*
String 94 1/16
Cable 35 1/8

String (.....17)......(30....34)......(45.5....65)......(8 back....)
Cable (.....8.5).....(28....29.5).......(5.5 back) (split yoke)


----------



## Archerbruce

kenny549 said:


> Need string serving measurements for mathews outback string @cable set.


here you go Kenny

String 90 3/8 0-17 1/2 26 1/2- 31 1/4 41-74 10 3/4 -0
cable 33 3/4 6-15 3/4 8-0


----------



## ky.trophy

*Alpine Silverado Lite*

Anyone have the serving specs for this bow? String is 55 and cables are 37

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Macker

what is the string layout for a 2009 x force gx6?....including where to put the speed nocks. thanks.


----------



## Archerbruce

*Gx6*



Macker said:


> what is the string layout for a 2009 x force gx6?....including where to put the speed nocks. thanks.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Could anyone give me the serving specs for a 06 Diamond Rapture please.
String 88 9/16

Cable 35 3/4

Thanks!!


----------



## Archerbruce

Ryan I sent you a PM


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Alpine Saber*

String 57.75
Cables 38.75

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Macker

Archerbruce said:


>


thanks a bunch.
Jeff


----------



## baldyhunter

Alright guys I've got some antiques LOL!
I need:
PSE Whitetail Obsession String 88 3/4"
Cable 35 3/4

Fred Bear Mossy Oak 32 ?


Jennings Uniforce (I believe a 95 model) String 100 3/8"

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Ken


----------



## JHolling

*Mathews Reezen 7.0*

Hi, 
I could really use some clarity on the serving lengths for this bow. I did a search in this thread and somone said that the 6.0 and the 7.0 use the same serving lengths, but that doesn't seem right to me being the 7.0 uses a longer string by 3/4". If someone could help me I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I have built them for both and used the same specs and according to their spec sheet*

They have the same string and cable lengths



JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I could really use some clarity on the serving lengths for this bow. I did a search in this thread and somone said that the 6.0 and the 7.0 use the same serving lengths, but that doesn't seem right to me being the 7.0 uses a longer string by 3/4". If someone could help me I'd really appreciate it.
> Thanks,
> Jon


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Bowtech Patriot Dually


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Parker Buck Hunter


----------



## mq1_kenobi

*martin cheetah*

anybody have serving specs on a 2007 Martin Cheetah?
thanks


----------



## JHolling

ex-wolverine said:


> They have the same string and cable lengths


Thank you thats the help I was looking for . I really appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## MoBuzzCut

*New Breed*

Anyone have the specs for the Cyborg?


----------



## tuckcut

Darton Storm

DARTON STORM 03 Single Cam

String 86 1/8
Cable 37 5/8

String 0-------16-------(26--31)-----(42----60)----- 6-------0

Cable 0---------10------- 7---------0 (split yoke)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2004 Martin Phantom Magnum Tru-Arc+ ??

Thanks, 
Don


----------



## njshadowwalker

Anyone have specs for the Hoyt Katera. 55.5, 36, 39

I need the serving specs. Thanks!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Katera*

Tom


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Parker hornet.*

HELLO,
I really need the PARKER HORNET SERVING SPECS ! PLEASE HELP ME WITH THIS. THANKS!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Alpine Saber=COme on folks, no one hase these?*



ex-wolverine said:


> String 57.75
> Cables 38.75
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

*Katera buss cable*



ex-wolverine said:


> Tom


According to the specs I have, And the specs that are on the Hoyt site the Buss cable for the Katera is only 36" and not 36 1/4"


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

anyone have serving layouts for a parker pheonix 32?


----------



## special

Anyone help with the Darton Pro 3000...??


----------



## tuckcut

Crossbow strings (compound) 

What material can I use, I have B55 and Trophy.....It's been a while since I made one for a crossbow? 

how many strands?


----------



## CardiacKid74

CardiacKid74 said:


> Lets see if someone can dig this far back in the files...
> 
> 97-99ish mcpherson solo-lite I need String and Cable layouts..


Bump for any info?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Your right, TYP-O serving specs/locations are still good..Sorry



Archerbruce said:


> According to the specs I have, And the specs that are on the Hoyt site the Buss cable for the Katera is only 36" and not 36 1/4"


----------



## njshadowwalker

Thank you very much ex wolverine! I also read it as that if measuring from the bottom up the sts serving is 21" from the bottom to 23 1/2"??? Guys make the charts differently so I wanna be sure!


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone ??



ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2004 Martin Phantom Magnum Tru-Arc+ ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


----------



## jpott62

Tried searchingand couldn't find anything. Looking for serving layout for a 2008 PSE Shark X NI. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Bow pro

Ok guys I need the serving spec's for a 2008 Hoyt Ultra Elite. The length's are String:63.5 Buss:44.25 Control:46.75. I need these in a bad way. Thanks in advance!
Thanks
Shane


----------



## Atchison

Anyone have Quest Primal Serving Specs?


----------



## njshadowwalker

Bow pro said:


> Ok guys I need the serving spec's for a 2008 Hoyt Ultra Elite. The length's are String:63.5 Buss:44.25 Control:46.75. I need these in a bad way. Thanks in advance!
> Thanks
> Shane


Hey Bud. Check those specs again to be sure. The string looks waaaaay long. If Im wrong Im sorry, but im just looking out! I have an 08 with 3000 limbs so If your specs match mine I can get em for ya tonight


----------



## Archerbruce

njshadowwalker said:


> Hey Bud. Check those specs again to be sure. The string looks waaaaay long. If Im wrong Im sorry, but im just looking out! I have an 08 with 3000 limbs so If your specs match mine I can get em for ya tonight


His specs are for an 08 UltraElite with XT3500 limbs and #4 Cam

Some General Specs that should work
String 0-16.......30.5-36.........16-0
buss >...................10-0
Control 0-12-----------------10-0


----------



## wicked1Joe

Anyone have the string specs and serving layouts for a Darton Rampage


----------



## 60X

Looking for lengths or serving specs for an Alpine SS Stealth


----------



## *ProLine*

Parker Buck Hunter

Parker Stealth Hunter(single Cam)

PSE Thunderbolt ST-92.5" strings

Bowtech Patriot Dually

High Country Split force

Guys I'm dieing for these, please please help if you can.

Thank you


----------



## Archerbruce

*ProLine* said:


> Parker Buck Hunter
> 
> Parker Stealth Hunter(single Cam)
> 
> PSE Thunderbolt ST-92.5" strings
> 
> Bowtech Patriot Dually
> 
> High Country Split force
> 
> Guys I'm dieing for these, please please help if you can.
> 
> Thank you


This is what I have for the 03 Bowtech Patriot Dually
String 54 1/4...... 0---13.5----------25.5----31--------------13.5---0
Cable 35 3/4....... >------6---7.5----------------10---0


----------



## martinarcher1

I need specs for a Hoyt Maxxis 35 with #2 cams. Thanks.


----------



## Bow pro

Hey Joe.......here is the Parker Buckhunter XP specs
String:55.25
Cables:33.5 need 2 of them.
0-15........26 3/8--31 3/8..........15-0
>6-8...............8-0
All end loops are 5/8ths other then the ends of the Yoke....they are 2.5inches


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*bowtech pro 40 single cam please help! thanks*

BOWTECH PRO40 liberty cam?? Can anyone help me with the serving specs on this??
This is what he told me for string length: 97.5 Cable 41.5
I could even use the serving specs from another one of the single cam PRO 40s and modify them if anyone has them.
THANKS!!!


----------



## Archerbruce

rockinbowhunter said:


> BOWTECH PRO40 liberty cam?? Can anyone help me with the serving specs on this??
> This is what he told me for string length: 97.5 Cable 41.5
> I could even use the serving specs from another one of the single cam PRO 40s and modify them if anyone has them.
> THANKS!!!


I don't have the serving specs but I do know that 97.5 is incorrect for the string length. None of the Pro 40's have that string length.
The 02 Pro 40 has a 98 3/16 string and the 03 Pro 40 has a 98 1/4 String but the cable length matches both years.


----------



## Breathn

I know they are on here somewhere but cant find them...I need lengths and specs for the bowtech general...had them but cant find them..


----------



## 2112

Breathn said:


> I know they are on here somewhere but cant find them...I need lengths and specs for the bowtech general...had them but cant find them..




Here you go.
View attachment 891897


----------



## 60X

Looking for strothers vanquish specs


----------



## Archerbruce

Here you go 60X


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Help please martin threshold! Just need cable length*

HELP PLEASE!!!
need any info of the MARTIN THRESHOLD. THE STRING LENGTH IS 94 1/4 but I dont know the cable length!! ANY HELP WOULD BE REALLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## jpott62

looking for string and cable lengths on a wheeler baryonyxsd. I sure hope someone can help me with this. I have the bow but the string and cables are broken. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Desperately need the following:

Diamond (Red Head) Chronic 85 1/4 and 32 3/16

Martin Magnum 86 1/2 and 35

Mathews Q2XL 97 3/4 and 40 3/16

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 2112

Hinkelmonster said:


> Desperately need the following:
> 
> Diamond (Red Head) Chronic 85 1/4 and 32 3/16
> 
> Martin Magnum 86 1/2 and 35
> 
> Mathews Q2XL 97 3/4 and 40 3/16
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


I have the Q2XL for you

String 97 3/4

0-18---28--32----47--64 1/2---8--0

cable 40 3/16

0--9 ---split 8--10


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*Redhead Kronic*

Redhead Kronic



> Hinkelmonster
> Desperately need the following:
> 
> Diamond (Red Head) Chronic 85 1/4 and 32 3/16


----------



## Hinkelmonster

2112 said:


> I have the Q2XL for you
> 
> String 97 3/4
> 
> 0-18---28--32----47--64 1/2---8--0
> 
> cable 40 3/16
> 
> 0--9 ---split 8--10


Excellent, thanks!!!



Jeff Rollings said:


> Redhead Kronic


WoW I thought I had a zippy % chance of finding this, awesome, thank you


----------



## baldyhunter

Anybody have measurements for a Mathews Q2
String 90 1/4
Cable 36 1/2


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need the serving specs for the Bear Strike....Real BAD!

Thanks, Joe


----------



## wicked1Joe

baldyhunter said:


> Anybody have measurements for a Mathews Q2
> String 90 1/4
> Cable 36 1/2


String
X---17.75---26cen30.5---43----61.25------9 to end--X

Cable
X----9--------------------------10--8 Yoke--Y


----------



## baldyhunter

wicked1strings said:


> String
> X---17.75---26cen30.5---43----61.25------9 to end--X
> 
> Cable
> X----9--------------------------10--8 Yoke--Y


Thanks Joe,
I really appreciate it.
Ken


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> I need the serving specs for the Bear Strike....Real BAD!
> 
> Thanks, Joe


I need these serving spec real bad....
String 87.75
Cable 32-1/8

Thanks


----------



## fasteddie2488

wicked1strings said:


> I need these serving spec real bad....
> String 87.75
> Cable 32-1/8
> 
> Thanks


PM me in late tonight or early in the morning before 6am if you don't have the measurements and I will measure them out at work first thing.


----------



## hartofthethumb

wicked1strings said:


> I need specs for:
> 
> Alpine Silverado Match Grade
> Bowtech Defender
> 
> 
> .....thanks guys


I really need the Defender specs as well if anyone has them...


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*AM 32 #2 cams and I have Martin Threshold Specs for everyone*

If anyone is looking for the martin Threshold Specs here is what i did.

The cable is unlisted for it so I measured and then built one to make it spec.

Cable is 41 inches.
I used the serving specs from an '07 pantera and the fit the main string perfectly

PLEASE HELP ME. I NEED THE SERVING SPECS ON THE ALPHAMAX 32 #2 cams.
thanks!


----------



## fasteddie2488

Bear Strike

Cable
split end 0--4 9/16--7----------9---0

string (shooting end) 0----17 1/8--18 1/12--21 3/4---28 1/2--32 7/16--38 1/8--40 7/16--42 1/2------61 1/2------------9----0

Good Luck!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Thanks...I do appreciate it!




fasteddie2488 said:


> Bear Strike
> 
> Cable
> split end 0--4 9/16--7----------9---0
> 
> string (shooting end) 0----17 1/8--18 1/12--21 3/4---28 1/2--32 7/16--38 1/8--40 7/16--42 1/2------61 1/2------------9----0
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Alpha Max 32 #2 Cams??*

I have the #3 serving specs. Do any of you have the # 2 specs.?
Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

Looking for serving specs for a PSE Bowmaddness XL Single Cam.
String 101.25
Cable 38.13

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## *ProLine*

I need:

Martin Warthog

Diamond Edge

Bear Lights Out

Parker Stealth Hunter


----------



## 60X

Looking for Ross Carnivore specs. Looks like it's been asked for a bunch but never posted.


----------



## baldyhunter

I need Bear Code serving specs if anyone can help please.
Thanks 
Ken

Also, anyone want to give me a good serving guess for a 2010 Hoyt Vantage Elite
String 60 3/4
control 46
Buss 43


----------



## str8arrow

Ken I have these at home if you can wait till tonight to get them!



baldyhunter said:


> I need Bear Code serving specs if anyone can help please.
> Thanks
> Ken
> 
> Also, anyone want to give me a good serving guess for a 2010 Hoyt Vantage Elite
> String 60 3/4
> control 46
> Buss 43


----------



## str8arrow

*Pearson Diamondback VX*

I'm looking for the serving specs for this bow! Need them asap.

Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Looking for serving specs for a PSE Bowmaddness XL Single Cam.
> String 101.25
> Cable 38.13
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



Look At post 1490


----------



## hartofthethumb

Anyone have any info on the Bowtech Defender at all? Even just lengths would be a big help...


----------



## baldyhunter

str8arrow said:


> Ken I have these at home if you can wait till tonight to get them!


Thanks! I've got the Hoyt But still looking for the Bear Code. Any help would be appreciated.
Ken


----------



## Archerbruce

hartofthethumb said:


> Anyone have any info on the Bowtech Defender at all? Even just lengths would be a big help...


String lengths for the 2005 Defender 
String 53 13/16
Cable 36
Sorry don't have serving specs.


----------



## str8arrow

Bear Code
<17...27.5...33...44.5...64....8.5>




baldyhunter said:


> I need Bear Code serving specs if anyone can help please.
> Thanks
> Ken
> 
> Also, anyone want to give me a good serving guess for a 2010 Hoyt Vantage Elite
> String 60 3/4
> control 46
> Buss 43


----------



## Curly26200

rockinbowhunter said:


> BOWTECH PRO40 liberty cam?? Can anyone help me with the serving specs on this??
> This is what he told me for string length: 97.5 Cable 41.5
> I could even use the serving specs from another one of the single cam PRO 40s and modify them if anyone has them.
> THANKS!!!


I have the same problem !!! but nobody have the specs


----------



## 60X

Looking for specs for a PSE Spyder. String 93 1/4 buss 36


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

Archerbruce said:


> Look At post 1490


Thanks


----------



## special

AM 32 #2 Cam
String 51.5"
X----15.5.......19.5---21.5........25.25------29.25............15.5------X

Control 36"
X-------------6.........................12--------------X

Buss 33.75"

>>>>>>8.......................11--------X

Rob


----------



## hartofthethumb

Archerbruce said:


> String lengths for the 2005 Defender
> String 53 13/16
> Cable 36
> Sorry don't have serving specs.


thanks!


----------



## Archerbruce

*Alpine Sidewinder*

Does any one have the specs for an Alpine Sidewinder 95 inch string?
This is one from the past that was never answered, hoping some one has it now.

Thanks


----------



## eugene1e®

*matthews feather max*

does anyone have string and cable lengths for a matthews feather max?


----------



## eugene1e®

Bump


----------



## Archerbruce

eugene1e® said:


> *matthews feather max*
> 
> does anyone have string and cable lengths for a matthews feather max?


String lengths are 
String 93 1/8
Cable 38 7/8


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Hi,

Long-time reader of this thread, first time poster

Would anyone happen to have the serving locations for a 2008 Diamond Justice?

String length is: 88 7/8"
Cable is: 34 1/4"

I have the 2007 specs at home however the string and cable lengths changed from 2007 to 2008.

many thanks,


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Dose anyone have specs on a Browning Mirage string 89.375 cable 31.62 Thanks very much.


----------



## 60X

Looking for bowtech patriot single cam. String length is 87 15/16


----------



## ArcherWolf

Need specs for an Alpine Silverado Lite, size e cam.


----------



## 3children

16.5______27.5--32"_____45"---60.5"_____8"
9"-------9"


Archerbruce said:


> String lengths are
> String 93 1/8
> Cable 38 7/8


----------



## simms

anybody got the serving specs for the Apex 7? The search didn't pull anything.


----------



## Archerbruce

Apex 7
95 1/4 String 0-15 1/2............27 1/2---32 1/2............43---76 1/2...........10-0
40 1/2 Cable >-----7 1/2---18 -----------9---0


----------



## ex-wolverine

Contender Elite XT 3000 2.5 Spral X Cam Please


----------



## eugene1e®

60X said:


> Looking for bowtech patriot single cam. String length is 87 15/16


----------



## eugene1e®

How about an 09 Captain


----------



## simms

Cheers Archerbruce :darkbeer:


----------



## 60X

Looking for pro line point blank new wave lengths or specs.


----------



## baldyhunter

I've got a few people have been looking for and had in the shop today. I tune the bow then use my own measurements for string length taken from the old strings so beware. These are what works for me and my finished diameters.

Athens Accomplice
String: 54 3/8"
0-16 1/8-----20 3/8-21 3/8-----25 1/2-29 1/2----16 1/8-0
Cable: 36 1/16"
0-6 1/4----12-0

Diamond Ice Man
String: 89 5/8
0-19 3/4---22 1/2-24 1/4---27 7/8-31 7/8---40-74 5/8---10-0
Cable: 34 5/16
0-10 3/8---18 1/2-24---7"Y"


----------



## wicked1Joe

Looking for serving specs for a Rytera bullet X

String 92.25
cable 35.50

Thanks


----------



## 2112

wicked1strings said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Rytera bullet X
> 
> String 92.25
> cable 35.50
> 
> Thanks


String 92 1/4

16-- 26--32----45--60--- 8 1/2

Cable 35 1/2

10----split 9/12 --7 3/4


----------



## Koorsboom

I am looking for the string/cable lengths and serving info for a *Martin Phantom II Magnum*. I searched but it did not return any useful results.

Thanks


----------



## Folkers

Koorsboom said:


> I am looking for the string/cable lengths and serving info for a *Martin Phantom II Magnum*. I searched but it did not return any useful results.
> 
> Thanks


Andre, I think this is what you are looking for. 
M-25 Phantom II 96 1/4" 40 1/4"


----------



## Folkers

Folkers said:


> Andre, I think this is what you are looking for.
> M-25 Phantom II 96 1/4" 40 1/4"


Serving you get get from the old string, but we will chat on email.


----------



## baldyhunter

I got a Maitland Retribution in a few days ago and just tuned it and blueprinted the strings....awesome bow
String: 56 9/16
0-17 3/8----20 3/8-22 5/8----26 7/8-ctr-31 1/8----17 3/8-0
Control cable: 35 5/8
0-5----9 7/8-0
Buss Cable: 34 1/4
0-8 3/8----8"y"


----------



## Koorsboom

Thanks Folkers ... I hope he kept the old string though :teeth:


----------



## servingspinner

Looking for the string lengths for an old Hoyt SuperStar Maridian


----------



## lyndon243

10x_archer said:


> I think that it would be great!


 Yeah, your right.


----------



## T_well

Would anyone have the specs for a 2000 Diamond Undertaker?


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have the serving specs for a hoyt magnatec redline st 93 bc 34?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Center Punch

Can someone please post the serv. specs to the PSE Bow Madness xs? The string is 86.50 the cable is 29.63. Need these real bad....thanks.


----------



## Bearguy

I am in the need Serving specs for a Mathews Switchback XT please. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Archerbruce

Bearguy

Switchback Xt


----------



## wicked1Joe

Looking for specs for a ROSS 334

thanks, joe


----------



## ex-wolverine

Joe, PM me your e-mail


----------



## GLEGBART

Could someone help me with the string and cable specs for a 2010 Diamond Black Ice Flx? 

Thanks!


----------



## Archerbruce

sent you a PM wicked1


----------



## ArcherWolf

str8arrow said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Power Hawk?
> 
> st-57
> cc-37.25
> bc-34.50
> 
> Thanks
> Terry


 I also need the serving specs for this as well. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am looking for specs for a Scepter 4

Thanks, Joe


----------



## ex-wolverine

check your e-mail



wicked1strings said:


> I am looking for specs for a Scepter 4
> 
> Thanks, Joe


----------



## baldyhunter

Need help with an 10 X-Force Dream Season. Serving specs and speed nock locations if available.
Thanks ahead
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter

Anyone have specs for an 09 Bowtech Sniper!
Thanks in advance,
Ken


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the specs for a Barnett Quad 400 ?? 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## fasteddie2488

ANyone have string lengths and measurements for a Mathews Switchback? Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine

Here is a Stumper

Need the Specs for an XI Legacy


----------



## 60X

GLEGBART said:


> Could someone help me with the string and cable specs for a 2010 Diamond Black Ice Flx?
> 
> Thanks!


Looking for this one too


----------



## droptine801

string specs for 
2007 Inovator pro
2009 Admiral thanks


----------



## baldyhunter

2 09 Bowtechs needed.
09 Admiral and an 09 Swat.

Thanks ahead guys I think this info sharing is awesome.
Ken


----------



## servingspinner

Go with 12" on ends of drawstring.
Put the center serving on so the nock point will be 2" above center of string
Do 8" on the ends of the split cables.



ex-wolverine said:


> Here is a Stumper
> 
> Need the Specs for an XI Legacy


----------



## String Twister

Black ICE FLX
87 5/16"
0-9 14-49 57-62 65-88sup. 71-end
33 1/4
7-17 24 1/2-end
These were my best estimations and have build at least 2 probably 3 sets with no call back.


----------



## 3children

Only have the string length of s=61 1/4" and c=43 1/8" I hope it helps! I carried the XI at one time and have the string lengths, but no serving specs. Do what Scott Strings has for specs and you will be fine.


ex-wolverine said:


> Here is a Stumper
> 
> Need the Specs for an XI Legacy


----------



## JHolling

Hi, 
Would anyone have the serving specs for a 2009 ProElite with #3 Cam and a half Plus cams. I have the string lengths but I would really appreciate the serving lengths.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## tuckcut

*here are the specs for a Hoyt Trykon Sport ZR youth/ladies*

here are the specs for a Hoyt Trykon Sport ZR youth/ladies bow

String 48inch 0........11 20.5 center 25.5 11......0
Buss 0.........9....................7.75..........0split
Control 0........11 1/4.....................5 3/4.....0


----------



## ex-wolverine

SS


I dont have the lengths of the cable or strings either

Thnaks



servingspinner said:


> Go with 12" on ends of drawstring.
> Put the center serving on so the nock point will be 2" above center of string
> Do 8" on the ends of the split cables.


----------



## AzCharlie

Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Ultra Max 25" draw?


----------



## droptine801

droptine801 said:


> string specs for
> 2007 Inovator pro
> 2009 Admiral thanks


Anyone have these thanks


----------



## GLEGBART

String Twister said:


> Black ICE FLX
> 87 5/16"
> 0-9 14-49 57-62 65-88sup. 71-end
> 33 1/4
> 7-17 24 1/2-end
> These were my best estimations and have build at least 2 probably 3 sets with no call back.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hoyt vantage 8 #3 base cam
ASAP please!!!!! 


Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## tuckcut

*Hoyt Vectrix XL*

Cam and 1/2 75% 28.5 DL Not sure if you need all that, but I'm not familiar enough
now with Hoyts to know what cams are what.....

String 55.5
control cable 40.75
BC 38

O------------16"-------------------------------16"---------------------O 
O-----------11.5----------------------------------8"split yoke------O
O----------14-------------------------------------6"-------------------O


----------



## droptine801

anyone have specs for a 2006 reflex super slam


----------



## servingspinner

I just listed one of my Apple Serving Machines on Ebay please check it out! Here is the action number: 140472540148


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I just got done Building and installing a set for Ross/Bowtech Carnivore 31*

Bow speced out perfect I transformed my excell into a PDF for easy viewing and printing for you guys...Also here is a few pics in case you need to see the routing of the cables on the bottom cam...If you scroll down to the bottom of the pics you will see the PDF File


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*Hoyt Alphamax 35 #2 and #3 Please*

Will someone please help me with the serving specs on the Alpha Max 35 #2 and #3 cams? I have searched several times and can't find them.

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## dwagoner

Need specs for a PSE Rogue!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

PM me your e-mail



dwagoner said:


> Need specs for a PSE Rogue!!!


----------



## special

rockinbowhunter said:


> Will someone please help me with the serving specs on the Alpha Max 35 #2 and #3 cams? I have searched several times and can't find them.
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!


AM35 #2
String 54.75"
X------15.5.....20 5/8---23.1/8.......27----31.......15.5-----X

CC 39.25
X-----5.................13-----X

Buss 37
>>>>>>>>8.....................12-----X

AM35 #3

string 58"
X----15.5.....22---24....28.25----32.25......15.5----X

CC 39.75

X------6...................12-----X

Buss 37.5

>>>>>>>>>>8.......................11----X


----------



## special

ex-wolverine said:


> Bow speced out perfect I transformed my excell into a PDF for easy viewing and printing for you guys...Also here is a few pics in case you need to see the routing of the cables on the bottom cam...If you scroll down to the bottom of the pics you will see the PDF File


Thanks Tom!


----------



## ex-wolverine

No Problem bro



special said:


> Thanks Tom!


----------



## tuckcut

*Mathews Switchback XT*

Mathews Switchback XT
String..... 0----------------17.5---------27--center--31.5-------40.5------73---------10--------0
87.75

Cable 0---------8--------------16.5----------6---------SplitYoke
33.5


----------



## *ProLine*

2009 Bear Game Over


----------



## foudarme

I am looking for the bear attack specs, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase !


----------



## Archerbruce

*ProLine* said:


> 2009 Bear Game Over


String 94 1/16 0-17------30-34--------45.5-65--------8-0
cable 35 1/8 >----6-8-----------8.5-0


----------



## Archerbruce

foudarme said:


> I am looking for the bear attack specs, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase !


Bear attack look at post #1705


----------



## foudarme

Archerbruce said:


> Bear attack look at post #1705



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## JRH60

2011 Martin Firecat 400 w/Nitro cams


String 55 1/4"

0--------------14.5--------------24.5-----29------------------14.5-------------0



Cables 36 7/8" X2


0-------------10-----------------------------------------6-------0

No roller guard on the 2011 so there is no serving for it.


----------



## dkoutdoors

can anyone help me with serving specs for the Athens Ibex? Thank you in advance


----------



## rockinbowhunter

Can someone please help me with the High Country Archery Pro Flight??? Thanks for any help! I appreciate all the help I get from everyone on here.


----------



## droptine801

can anyone help with string specs for a 2007 parker buck shot thanks


----------



## baldyhunter

I'll have them shortly!
Doing a set now.


----------



## Archerbruce

Parker Buckshot

String 52 in 0--13.5.............22--28.5...............13.5--0

cables 33 3/4 in >----5--7---------------7--0


----------



## droptine801

thanks archerbruce


----------



## craigos

*hoyts?*

2011 Alpha Elite 30.5" harness?

2011 Vantage Elite Plus 30.5" spiral harness?


----------



## AwesomeAlien

Anyone have specs or the post # on a Mathews Z7. Thanks


----------



## AwesomeAlien

AwesomeAlien said:


> Anyone have specs or the post # on a Mathews Z7. Thanks


I found it.


----------



## baldyhunter

dkoutdoors said:


> can anyone help me with serving specs for the Athens Ibex? Thank you in advance


Here you go
String: 53" 
0-16...19 1/8-20 1/2...25 1/2-28 5/8...16-end 
Cables:34 3/4
9" and 5" servings
Ken


----------



## *ProLine*

2010 Martin Firecat SINGLE cam
90" String
34.25" Buss

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 60X

Anyone got specs for a G5 Quest Hammer?


----------



## ex-wolverine

I do and you will soon :wink:





60X said:


> Anyone got specs for a G5 Quest Hammer?


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have specs for a Parker Buckbuster 150 crossbow ??


----------



## the rookie

need help with a browning heat...manf between 97-98


----------



## special

*09 bowtech sentinel*

Can anyone help with the Sentinel layouts please??

Rob


----------



## ex-wolverine

pm me your e-mail



special said:


> Can anyone help with the Sentinel layouts please??
> 
> Rob


----------



## *ProLine*

I have crx35 #3 cam, crx32 #2 cam, rampage xt #3, rampage #6, z7 extreme I'll be posting this evening.


----------



## *ProLine*

iI need, Hoyt alpha elite 30" 
carbon matrix plus 30"


----------



## shermo

Anyone have specs for a Mathews Ignition and a Mathews Mustang?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Archerbruce

Shermo

Mathews Ignition

Ignition 84 5/8..........0--16------25 1/4--30---------39---56----8 3/4 ---0
32 3/4........>-------7--9------------6 1/2-0


----------



## Heliman21

I know it might be too early but I just bought a 2011 PSE Supra one cam, anyone have any specs on this yet? Would be appreciated greatly.

Thanks,


----------



## dkoutdoors

baldyhunter said:


> Here you go
> String: 53"
> 0-16...19 1/8-20 1/2...25 1/2-28 5/8...16-end
> Cables:34 3/4
> 9" and 5" servings
> Ken


Thank you very much!


----------



## shermo

Archerbruce said:


> Shermo
> 
> Mathews Ignition
> 
> Ignition 84 5/8..........0--16------25 1/4--30---------39---56----8 3/4 ---0
> 32 3/4........>-------7--9------------6 1/2-0


Lifesaver :thumb: Thanks heaps


----------



## JRH60

*ProLine* said:


> 2010 Martin Firecat SINGLE cam
> 90" String
> 34.25" Buss
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=48&highlight=firecat Post#1917 Martin used the same specs on the TR1, Pantera,and the 09 Moab which became the Firecat TR1 in 2010.


----------



## baldyhunter

baldyhunter said:


> Here you go
> String: 53"
> 0-16...19 1/8-20 1/2...25 1/2-28 5/8...16-end
> Cables:34 3/4
> 9" and 5" servings
> Ken


Just a word of warning. Anyone making an Ibex set should be aware that making strings and cable to factory lengths will be way off on setup. To get ATA, timing and brace correct start with the cables about 34 3/8 and the string 1/8 to 3/16 short.... I love the bows and the draw cycle...I just wish Athens would figure their string sizing out better.


----------



## foudarme

anyone has the serving specs for a hoyt maxxis 31 (xtr3 cams; 29" draw length)?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Specs for a Hoyt Alpha Burner #9 Spiral 30" Draw*

I have all the other CAMS but this one

Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go*



foudarme said:


> anyone has the serving specs for a hoyt maxxis 31 (xtr3 cams; 29" draw length)?



Tom


----------



## tuckcut

I need Mathews Featherlight and a Parker Phoenix 34 specs....thanks


----------



## shermo

Still after the specs for Mathews Mustang if anyone has them. Thanks


----------



## foudarme

ex-wolverine said:


> Tom


thanks Tom...this thread is amazing !


----------



## tuckcut

tuckcut said:


> I need Mathews Featherlight and a Parker Phoenix 34 specs....thanks


Phoenix was found in this thread, and here are the Mathews Featherlight
94 15/16
40 3/16

0.........13.5........28.5...center..33.5.........47........62.5..........8.75.....0
0........10.75 6inch yoke....


----------



## 60X

Anyone have bear carnage specs?


----------



## Heliman21

Still looking for PSE Supra specs. Thanks


----------



## foudarme

I have 2 bows that a friend is asking to me for rebuilding...both of them are bare (no string and cables)...both of them are old browning solo cams bows...it's for a caritative purpose...
there is all what I have:

- first bow: 0249bu263070 , vanguard lx bu, pre-set 28" 65# , draw 26" - 30" , weight 60/70# , string 97.00", cable: ?

- second bow: Eboss XP1 cam , pre-set 28" 55# , draw 28-29", weight 50/60# , string 101.75" - cable: ?

there is no way for contacting browning archery via internet and I don't speak american well enough to call them...Has anyone among you any idea about lengthes, ATA and strings specs?

thanks sirs!


----------



## bowtecee

43" For 97" & 43.75" for 101.75"


----------



## ex-wolverine

Specs for a Hoyt Alpha Burner #9 Spiral 30" Draw 



ex-wolverine said:


> I have all the other CAMS but this one
> 
> Thanks


----------



## foudarme

I am looking for the specs of an HCA speed pro 28" DL...Can someone help me?


----------



## foudarme

foudarme said:


> I am looking for the specs of an HCA speed pro 28" DL...Can someone help me?


help please !


----------



## Breathn

anyone have string lengths and serving specs for a 2010 Martin Shadowcat with 1.5 cat cams?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

I've searched high and low, but I can't find string and serving specs for the Diamond Iceman. Lots of requests, but haven't found any specs. Anyone got them?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Here you go

String 89 11/16 

These measurments are measured from right to left 

0 - 10 ---15---49 1/2-- 57 3/8--61 5/8---65 1/8--- 67 5/8--- 70 1/2 - To End

Cable
34 5/16

0 – 10---18 3/4---23 3/8-- <Split Yoke



JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I've searched high and low, but I can't find string and serving specs for the Diamond Iceman. Lots of requests, but haven't found any specs. Anyone got them?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

Thanks a ton, ex-wolverine! Much appreciated.



ex-wolverine said:


> Here you go
> 
> String 89 11/16
> 
> These measurments are measured from right to left
> 
> 0 - 10 ---15---49 1/2-- 57 3/8--61 5/8---65 1/8--- 67 5/8--- 70 1/2 - To End
> 
> Cable
> 34 5/16
> 
> 0 – 10---18 3/4---23 3/8-- <Split Yoke


----------



## foudarme

foudarme said:


> I am looking for the specs of an HCA speed pro 28" DL...Can someone help me?


I can't believe that nobody among the stringmakers' community has never done a set for an HCA speed pro large cam


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Strother Infinity*

Anyone have these yet


----------



## *ProLine*

ex-wolverine said:


> Anyone have these yet


Tom,

String- 57.25" Control-38.1875" Buss- 34.625"

String- 17.250" Both Ends, 26.375"-30.375" Center, 33.500"-35.250" Suppressor

Control- 9.000" & 5.000"

Buss- 9.000"

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Z7 Extreme
String- 82.875" Buss-30.500"

String end Center Idler/roller end
23.250", 26.125"-30.125", 37.750"-69.625", 10.000"

Buss
10.000" End
Measuring from split end, 16.875" and serve towards split. Leaving 7" split


----------



## *ProLine*

Hoyt CRX 35 #3 Cam

String-58.250"
Control-39.500"
Buss- 37.250"

String- 15.375" Both Ends, 22.250"-24.750" Suppressor,,,,,,, 28.500"-32.500" Center

Control- 6.750" & 21.625"

Buss- 11.500" End, Measuring from straight end, 22.250"-28.000"


----------



## *ProLine*

CRX32 #2 Cam

String- 51.250"
Control- 35.500"
Buss- 33.250"

String- 14.000" Both, 18.750"-21.375" Suppressor,,,, 25.000"-29.250" Center

Control- 6.000" & 20.000"

Buss- 9.500" End, Measuring from same end, Straight end, 18.500"-24.500"


----------



## *ProLine*

Rampage XT #3 Cam

String-55.000"

Control- 38.250"

Buss- 34.000"

String- 15.500" Both Ends, 20.500"-23.250" Suppressor,,,,, 26.750"-31.000"

Control- 6.000" & 21.500"

Buss- 11.250" End, Measuring from same end, straight end, 20.250"-26.250"


----------



## *ProLine*

Rampage (NOT XT) #6 Cam

String-58.250"
Control-38.750"
Buss- 35.750"

String: 15.250" Both Ends,,, 22.125"-24.375" Suppressor,,,, 28.250"-32.375" Center

Control: 6.000" & 21.750"

Buss: 11.250" End, Measuring from same end, straight end, 20.500"-26.250"


----------



## *ProLine*

Hope all of those help some people out! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

This is what I need!!

Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus, 30" Fuel Cams

Hoyt CRX #2 Cam

Hoyt Carbon Element, both Cams.

Thanks in advance

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## baldyhunter

Need serving specs for a Bear Apprentice:
St: 48 3/8
Cbl: 28 1/2

And a Jennings Trophy Master
St: 93 1/2
CBL: 38 1/2

Thanks every one!!


----------



## Center Punch

*ProLine* said:


> Hope all of those help some people out!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thank you:smile:


----------



## Center Punch

*ProLine* said:


> This is what I need!!
> 
> Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus, 30" Fuel Cams
> 
> Hoyt CRX #2 Cam
> 
> Hoyt Carbon Element, both Cams.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


 Here's what I have on the Carbon Matrix #2 cam str.54.5 C.38.75 B.36.5
0...14.5...20.75-23.25...26.75-31.50...14.5
control 0...13..........5.5...0
buss 8" yoke.......12...0

carbon matrix #3 cam str.58.0 C.39.75 B.37.5
0...15.25...22-24.5...28.25-32.25...15.25...0
control 0...13.........6...0
buss 8" yoke.......12.5...0

2011 carbon element str.54.25 C.36.0 B.33.75 not sure what #cam this is. Measurements were taken off factory strings.
0...14...20.5-22.75...26.25-30.75...14...0
control 0...21.75........5.5...0
buss yoke is static,measure from yoke end 14.25 and 11.0 from cam end. This bow has roller guard:smile:


----------



## thunderhead

stacey archery tom thumb. need serving specs please....


----------



## tuckcut

Desperate need of Mathews Ultra light serving specs....Thanks...


----------



## ex-wolverine

PM sent!



thunderhead said:


> stacey archery tom thumb. need serving specs please....


----------



## ex-wolverine

*ultra light*

Here you go....8" on the buss 



tuckcut said:


> Desperate need of Mathews Ultra light serving specs....Thanks...


----------



## tuckcut

Thanks ex-wolverine!! Sorry for all the pm's, verizon keeps bumping me and I'm not sure what's going out..

Bart Shortall


----------



## Center Punch

Anybody have the serv. specs for the 2011 PSE Supra? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tuckcut

*Parker Sidekick XP*

String 51
Cable 32.75

0.....15.......didn't get the center......15........0

0.......8........ 5inch yoke


----------



## tuckcut

*Looking for serving specs for Parker Hornet*

Thanks...

Bart Shortall


----------



## 60X

Thanks Proline.
Looking for 
Bear Carnage 
2010 Martin Cheetah


----------



## Heliman21

Center Punch said:


> Anybody have the serv. specs for the 2011 PSE Supra? Thanks in advance.


I need it also.


----------



## tuckcut

You guys that use the clear end servings, what material are you using? I ordered White Halo .019 and it's not clear? This is what Lancaster told me to use?


----------



## ex-wolverine

.014 halo


----------



## bowtecee

tuckcut said:


> You guys that use the clear end servings, what material are you using? I ordered White Halo .019 and it's not clear? This is what Lancaster told me to use?


14 &.17 white Halo


----------



## tuckcut

thanks guys!!


----------



## archery27

does anyone have the serving spec for a Mathews VX?

Thanks


----------



## String Twister

tuckcut said:


> You guys that use the clear end servings, what material are you using? I ordered White Halo .019 and it's not clear? This is what Lancaster told me to use?


Use the white Halo and get it as tight as possible and it will clear up when served. You can also use a clarifier after serving to chemically clear it up as well.


----------



## tuckcut

String Twister said:


> Use the white Halo and get it as tight as possible and it will clear up when served. You can also use a clarifier after serving to chemically clear it up as well.


Thanks! What is a clarifier?


----------



## String Twister

a liquid little jon sells
search for deezlin or littlejon archery


----------



## 60X

PSE Supra from customer

String103 0---16.75 27---29 31.5----35.5 9---0
BC 40 standard


----------



## Heliman21

Thanks 60X ! Appreciate it greatly.


----------



## tuckcut

*Jennings Buckmaster Generation 2 string specs*

I have the serving specs, but just need the exact factory string/cable length. Thanks

Bart Shortall


----------



## tuckcut

*Jennings Buckmaster Generation 2*



tuckcut said:


> I have the serving specs, but just need the exact factory string/cable length. Thanks
> 
> Bart Shortall


String 85 7/8
Cable 33 3/4

0......18..........25.5 center 31.5.....40.5.......57......12.....0

0.......9.......8inch Yoke...

Thanks to the gentleman who provided me with the factory specs!!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Does anyone have the specs for a 2008.5 Z28 with rev cams.

S: 56 3/8"
CC: 37 1/4"

Also need speed nock locations if you have them.

Thanks,
Jamie*


----------



## skye5317

Does anyone have the serving specs for an 07 Mission X3. I have searched but can't find them. Thanks


----------



## baldyhunter

Need serving specs for a Hoyt 75th anniversery ProElite with XT 2000 limbs and 29" draw
String:54
BC: 39.75
CC 42.5
Thanks
Ken


----------



## ex-wolverine

*X3*



skye5317 said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for an 07 Mission X3. I have searched but can't find them. Thanks


tom


----------



## skye5317

Thanks alot ex-wolverine.
Duke


----------



## 164343

Anyone have the spec's for the 2011 pse bowmadness xs...thanks


----------



## AwesomeAlien

asa3dpro said:


> 19.5-----25.5--28.5----33.5--39.5---49.5---69----12.5
> 
> 
> Split will be served 8.5 to 10.5 at the split and 9.5 on the end.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.


Can anyone verify these. The Idler seems to far up or down depending on the way you measure. Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

AwesomeAlien said:


> Can anyone verify these. The Idler seems to far up or down depending on the way you measure. Thanks


which bow are these specs for????


----------



## ex-wolverine

I was just about to ask the same thing



EXTREME 1 said:


> which bow are these specs for????


----------



## baldyhunter

Anyone have specs for an AR34 with Ram and 1/2 cams?
String 56 5/8
CC 38
BC 35.5

Thanks for any assistance! 
Ken


----------



## 2112

baldyhunter said:


> Anyone have specs for an AR34 with Ram and 1/2 cams?
> String 56 5/8
> CC 38
> BC 35.5
> 
> Thanks for any assistance!
> Ken


string 14.75---26---31.25-----14.75

buss cable 0-8----7-9 split

control 0--10----4--0


----------



## baldyhunter

2112 said:


> string 14.75---26---31.25-----14.75
> 
> buss cable 0-8----7-9 split
> 
> control 0--10----4--0


Thanks!!


----------



## JRH60

60X said:


> Thanks Proline.
> Looking for
> Bear Carnage
> 2010 Martin Cheetah


 09 & 10 Cheetahs share the same specs


String 85"

0>----10-----17.5>--27---29>-------45.5-------30.5----<26.25-----23.25---<21.25-------16--------<0
end------------ccs------------idler------------------center-----------------sts-------------------end

cable 31.5

>-------7.5---9.5---------------------------------------22-------<18-----------------9---------------0

yoke end---------------------------------------------ccs------------------------------end---------

09's didn't come with the ccs or sts but did have provisions for them to be added on, some 2010's came standard with the ccs and sts, depending on where they were bought, always ask the customer if they have them installed.


----------



## String Twister

the cable length changes to 32" with css to maintain proper draw weight.


----------



## AwesomeAlien

My bad, I thought it was in there. Bear Lights Out.


----------



## Archerbruce

ex-wolverine said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing


Bear lights out


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey guys,
*
-2011 Hoyt CRX 32 #3 Cam

-2011 Hoyt CRX 32 #2 Cam

-2011 Hoyt Alpha Elite #3 Fuel Cam

-2011 Hoyt Carbon Matrix PLUS (has rollers compared to the reg. Matrix)
#2 & #3

-Mission Journey

-Quest Hammer

-Whisper Creek Stealth LX*


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go Pro*

Quest Hammer

And Mission Journey


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks Tom!!


----------



## *ProLine*

Updated List:

*-2011 Hoyt CRX 32 #3 Cam

-2011 Hoyt CRX 32 #2 Cam

-2011 Hoyt Alpha Elite #3 Fuel Cam

-2011 Hoyt Carbon Matrix PLUS (has rollers compared to the reg. Matrix)
#2 & #3

-Whisper Creek Stealth LX*


----------



## String Twister

whisper creek stealth LX
string 79.5
from bottom
*0-17* *28.5-33* *41.25-62.25* * 68.25 end*
cable 27.25
6-8 18.25 end


----------



## *ProLine*

String Twister said:


> whisper creek stealth LX
> string 79.5
> from bottom
> *0-17* *28.5-33* *41.25-62.25* * 68.25 end*
> cable 27.25
> 6-8 18.25 end



You the man, appreciate it!


----------



## tuckcut

Looking for Browning Micro Adrenaline

String and Cable tunes
and serving specs.....thanks...


----------



## 60X

tuckcut said:


> Looking for Browning Micro Adrenaline
> 
> String and Cable tunes
> and serving specs.....thanks...


Do you ever get a normal bow to work on? LOL Here's what I have for the micro adrenaline
S- 56.5 15.5" ends 25.5---31 center
BC- 33 8" split, 8.75 cam serving


----------



## tuckcut

HaHa I was wondering the same thing!! Thanks for the specs!!


----------



## shermo

Just got the specs for Alpha Elite with #2 cams off a customer. Unfortunately they are in mm. I will convert to inches and post 'em up tonight.


----------



## String Twister

Iceman FLX serving locations please.


----------



## String Twister

well it looks like the regular iceman specs will be fine and I have those-still would be good if someone has them verified from a FLX


----------



## *ProLine*

String Twister said:


> well it looks like the regular iceman specs will be fine and I have those-still would be good if someone has them verified from a FLX


Same specs as the regular Iceman. I got them from someone else, and they turned out being the same as the FLX..
Hope that helps!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## tuckcut

*Mathews Legacy*

Darn it, I got another one where the specs aren't on this thread....

Oh well, if anyone can help a brother out, I'm looking for Mathews Legacy serving specs.

Thanks...
Bart Shortall


----------



## 2112

tuckcut said:


> Darn it, I got another one where the specs aren't on this thread....
> 
> Oh well, if anyone can help a brother out, I'm looking for Mathews Legacy serving specs.
> 
> Thanks...
> Bart Shortall




Here's what I have

String 91.75
0---16.5----26.26---31.25----42.25---76.5----7.5--0



Cable
36.25
from split 6--8---15--19.5---9--0


----------



## badgerpro

*Mathews Z7*


----------



## wicked1Joe

*I am in need of serving specs for a Mission Maniac*

Thanks, Joe


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go should be on that disk I sent you*



wicked1strings said:


> *I am in need of serving specs for a Mission Maniac*
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Tom


----------



## NHBows

Anyone have the serving locations for a 2003-2004 Archery Research AR 31 single cam. 86.5 string 33.25 buss ??


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go*



NHBows said:


> Anyone have the serving locations for a 2003-2004 Archery Research AR 31 single cam. 86.5 string 33.25 buss ??


Tom


----------



## String Twister

*Bear element please.
87
34 3/4*
I have but are estimates.
would like to confirm the center location and idler please.


----------



## EXTREME 1

String Twister said:


> *Bear element please.
> 87
> 34 3/4*
> I have but are estimates.
> would like to confirm the center location and idler please.


 26---32 and 43.5----61


----------



## *ProLine*

2011 Hoyt CRX 32 #3 Cam

2011 Hoyt Carbon Matrix PLUS, both cams!

I reallllly need these!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Archerbruce

CRX 32 #3 Cam
String 55 
0--16-----21--24-----27--31 1/2------16--0

Buss 34
>-------8 1/2------14 1/4-------------11--0

Control 36 1/4
0-----21 1/2-----------------6 1/2---0


----------



## *ProLine*

My hero! Thank you! Thank you!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



Archerbruce said:


> CRX 32 #3 Cam
> String 55
> 0--16-----21--24-----27--31 1/2------16--0
> 
> Buss 34
> >-------8 1/2------14 1/4-------------11--0
> 
> Control 36 1/4
> 0-----21 1/2-----------------6 1/2---0


----------



## warrbuk

CRX 35 #3 Cam
String 58.25 
0--16-----26--230-----33 1/2--36 1/2------42.25--58.25

Buss 37.25 w/ static yoke
>-------9 1/4------15 1/2-------------27.25----37.25

Control 39 1/2
0-----22-----------------34------39 1/2 


2011 CRX 35 w/ # 3 cam


----------



## str8arrow

Anyone have the serving specs for Hoyt Contender Elite with 4.5 Spiral X cams.

Thanks


----------



## String Twister

EXTREME 1 said:


> 26---32 and 43.5----61


Thanx Ron!


----------



## 60X

Anyone have the bowtech specialist yet?


----------



## wicked1Joe

Was wondering if you had serving specs
String 98.5
Cable 39.875

This is a 2004 BT Pro 40 Single cam
I cannot find ANYWHERE

Thanks, Joe


----------



## baldyhunter

I just blue printed Specialist specs today. String and cabkle lengths on the sticker should do well with these. I'll post serving specs tomorrow!
Ken


----------



## JRH60

2011 Martin Onza 3 with Nitro 2.0 cams


String 56.75"


I----------15.5----------27.25-----31.25----------------------15.5-----------I
---end-----------------------center--------------------------------end----------

cables 38"

I---------11------------------------------------------6------I

The string gets 2 speed nocks positioned a 1/4" from the end of the serving.


----------



## baldyhunter

Bowtech Specialist
String: 

0---16 7/8..237/16---25...28 1/2---32 1/2...16 7/8---0

Cables:

0---10 1/2...18 3/8---25 3/4...33 3/4---35..."Y"


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need string and cable length along with serving specs for a Bear Charge 2010

Thanks, Joe


----------



## *ProLine*

Carbon Matrix PLUS, Both cams.


----------



## ex-wolverine

I should have this tonight..Check your e-mail, I sent some stuff to you



*ProLine* said:


> Carbon Matrix PLUS, Both cams.


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> I need string and cable length along with serving specs for a Bear Charge 2010
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Also looking for 2011 PSE stuff....anything


----------



## JRH60

2011 Martin Exile with Acu-Trak 2.0 

String 85.75"

0-------16-------25.5----32.5----------42-------------60.5--------------9.5-------0
---end--------------center-------------------idler-----------------------------end--

Cable 31.5"

>---7---9-----------------------------------9.5-----0
yoke---------------------------------------------end


----------



## btmckay

Anybody have specs for 2011 PSE BowMadness XL
Tks
Brian


----------



## ex-wolverine

Any One have these for an 05 Hoyt Xtec

String
53.5 

Control
40.5 

Buss
37.75


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> I need string and cable length along with serving specs for a Bear Charge 2010
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Ok here it is in case you ever run into it:

2010 Bear Charge
String 87.75
Cable 32.1875

String
X---17---27-5center32.25------42 idler 62.5----8.5 to end

Cable
Yoke--5--7-------------------9 to end


----------



## ex-wolverine

I got it, no worries guys



ex-wolverine said:


> Any One have these for an 05 Hoyt Xtec
> 
> String
> 53.5
> 
> Control
> 40.5
> 
> Buss
> 37.75


----------



## A-STRAIGHTARROW

Anyone have the specs for the D350??? thanks 
Lonnie


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have the specs for a Hoyt Ultra Sport? The String is 52.5
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## ky.trophy

Bowtech Destroyer 350

ST 61 5/16 0---20.25--23.50-25.50---29.50-33.50---20.25---0
BC 35.75 0-yoke-7---23 5/8----16 3/8---9--0


----------



## dkoutdoors

How about serving specs and lengths for Athens Exceed? Thank you!


----------



## 60X

ky.trophy said:


> Bowtech Destroyer 350
> 
> ST 61 5/16 0---20.25--23.50-25.50---29.50-33.50---20.25---0
> BC 35.75 0-yoke-7---23 5/8----16 3/8---9--0


Are these 2011? The lengths I have are different from 2010


----------



## JRH60

dkoutdoors said:


> How about serving specs and lengths for Athens Exceed? Thank you!


Right here. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&p=1058457390&highlight=Exceed#post1058457390


----------



## baldyhunter

ky.trophy said:


> Bowtech Destroyer 350
> 
> ST 61 5/16 0---20.25--23.50-25.50---29.50-33.50---20.25---0
> BC 35.75 0-yoke-7---23 5/8----16 3/8---9--0


Those lengths are off! The sticker says 61 9/16 string and 35 5/8 cables

I've made a ton of these and my personal specs are 61 9/16 string and 35 1/2 cables.
This puts ATA dead on and times it a tad toward the string with no adjustments. Also puts DL very close to standard.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Looking for serving specs for a 2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme

String 82.875
Cable 30.50

Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

wicked1strings said:


> Looking for serving specs for a 2011 Mathews Z7 Xtreme
> 
> String 82.875
> 0--23 1/4----------26 1/8--30 1/8-----------37 3/4--69 5/8--------10--0
> 
> Cable 30.50
> >-------7--16 7/8--------------10--0


----------



## Breathn

hey guys I need the lengths for a pearson z32 with z7 solo cam if you have them..


----------



## JRH60

Anyone have specs for a 2010 Bowtech Soldier ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Center Punch

Can someone give the specs for a mathews MQ1 70% cam? Thanks in advance.


----------



## str8arrow

String 95 1/16
>-----17.25----27.25--31.25------45--------62 5/8-------9--<

Cable 38 5/8
>----10-------------8-6---<


----------



## Center Punch

str8arrow said:


> String 95 1/16
> >-----17.25----27.25--31.25------45--------62 5/8-------9--<
> 
> Cable 38 5/8
> >----10-------------8-6---<


Thanks, I really appricate this.


----------



## JRH60

JRH60 said:


> Anyone have specs for a 2010 Bowtech Soldier ? Thanks in advance.


Anyone have serving specs for this? String 52 13/16" cables 35 3/4"


----------



## 60X

JRH60 said:


> Anyone have serving specs for this? String 52 13/16" cables 35 3/4"




Here's what I have
s-52 13/16 0---16 21.25--23.25 25--30 16---0
cc-35.75 0---7.25 10----0


----------



## JRH60

60X said:


> Here's what I have
> s-52 13/16 0---16 21.25--23.25 25--30 16---0
> cc-35.75 0---7.25 10----0


Thank you.


----------



## 60X

Anyone got specs for Elite XLR with cuda cams Lengths are 54 7/8 and 40 3/8. The specs I have must be for differant cams as the lengths are way different.


----------



## EXTREME 1

60X said:


> Anyone got specs for Elite XLR with cuda cams Lengths are 54 7/8 and 40 3/8. The specs I have must be for differant cams as the lengths are way different.


0---16----20.5---23----25.75----31-----16----end

0-----9-----------------------------5----------end


----------



## 60X

Thanks. That's exactly what I needed. Now does anyone have a 2011 Alpine Concorde?


----------



## ex-wolverine

I do! I do! I just happen to have one sitting on the shelf here new...I will get it to you tomorrow afternoon



60X said:


> Thanks. That's exactly what I needed. Now does anyone have a 2011 Alpine Concorde?


----------



## *ProLine*

2011 PSE Evo Pleaseeeeeee


----------



## martinarcher1

Anyone have the string/cable specs for the Mathews Monster 7????


----------



## skye5317

Has anybody heard of a Predator bow? It is a dual cam with a olive green riser and grey camo limbs. It is not made by any of the big bow companies that I can tell. I looks to be a mid 90s model bow resembling a Darton sniper that I used to have. That is the only information on the bow and I need string specs for it. All I need is the string and cable lengths as I have the bow and can get serving lengths off it but the string is broken and I am sure all are stretched badly. 
Thanks in advance,
Duke


----------



## JRH60

martinarcher1 said:


> Anyone have the string/cable specs for the Mathews Monster 7????


This is what I have for a Monster 6, The M7 uses the same string/cable lengths and serving specs.

string 59 1/8"

0---------19.5--------24.5--25.5--------29-----32-------------------19.5--------0
----end-----------------sts---------------center-------------------------end----

cables 30 7/8" 

0---------------5------------------17.5--------------------------9-------0
unserved loop-------roller serving--------------------------------end--served loop

yoke 12"

0------------------4-----------------8------------------0
---unserved------------served------------unserved-------

You may want to double check the cable lengths, for some reason I also have them written on the back of my sheet as being 30.75". I have found that 24 strands of 452X with halo .014 on the yoke will not fit in the groove on some of the yoke rings, the last set I made I had to go down to 20 strands on the yoke for it to fit.


----------



## JRH60

skye5317 said:


> Has anybody heard of a Predator bow? It is a dual cam with a olive green riser and grey camo limbs. It is not made by any of the big bow companies that I can tell. I looks to be a mid 90s model bow resembling a Darton sniper that I used to have. That is the only information on the bow and I need string specs for it. All I need is the string and cable lengths as I have the bow and can get serving lengths off it but the string is broken and I am sure all are stretched badly.
> Thanks in advance,
> Duke


 I think that bow was produced by Blue Mountain in the mid to late 90's before they were sold out to Wheeler, who in turn only lasted a couple years. I have a Blue Mountain Sabertooth here that I bought new. If it has the hatchet cams, the flat part of the string groove will be parrallel with the string at brace height. The AtA on all those were even numbers ie..36, 38, 40 etc.. You will most likley have to figure the string length by pressing the bow and getting the cam rotation and AtA close and use some string or serving material to mock a string to get the measurement close. If I remember right, most of the string and cable lengths on those were either .25,.50, .75 or even inch measurements.


----------



## zslayer

Do any of you have the specs for a Hoyt MT Sport ZR-200?

Thanks.


----------



## PDB Strings

I think those monster specs are for the 2010's. I have a string length of 58 7/8" for the 2009 M6.


----------



## String Twister

I have many MT sport with the zr 200 limbs. I need to know the lengths to give you proper serving locations.


----------



## zslayer

String Twister said:


> I have many MT sport with the zr 200 limbs. I need to know the lengths to give you proper serving locations.


String=47.5.....Buss=35.5
Thanks for you help String Twister.


----------



## String Twister

I don't have that but standard formula is fine.

cable use a 8" yoke with 9" of serving at the cam end.
for the string use 14" end serving 
for center use 20.25-24.25 and your set.


----------



## eyedoc

Anyone have the specs for the 2011 PSE Evo yet?


----------



## zslayer

String Twister said:


> I don't have that but standard formula is fine.
> 
> cable use a 8" yoke with 9" of serving at the cam end.
> for the string use 14" end serving
> for center use 20.25-24.25 and your set.


Thanks for the info, but what about the idler on the top wheel?


----------



## JRH60

2011 Martin Firecat 360 with Acu-Trak 2.0 single cam

String 90.25

0----------16.5--------27-----33----------43.25-----------------------62.25----------------9------0
----end------------------center----------------------idler--------------------------------------end--

cable 33 7/8

0-------7.5--9------------------------------------------9------0
--yoke----------------------------------------------------end--


----------



## special

Can anyone help with the serving layouts for a 09 Ross Cardiac 31 please?
string- 85 13/16"
cable- 32 7/16"

Rob


----------



## *ProLine*

*ProLine* said:


> 2011 PSE Evo Pleaseeeeeee


Still need these!


----------



## ArcherWolf

*ProLine* said:


> Still need these!


PM sent


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am looking for string lengths and serving specs for the following:

#1 2011 PSE Supra

#2 2011 Darton 3800DS

Thanks


----------



## skye5317

I am looking for serving specs on the following bows
Martin Speedfire Magnum
Browning Tornado 29" draw
If anyone has them I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks,
Duke


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> I am looking for string lengths and serving specs for the following:
> 
> #1 2011 PSE Supra
> 
> #2 2011 Darton 3800DS
> 
> Thanks



Need bad.....


----------



## 2112

wicked1strings said:


> Need bad.....


Supra

string 103
0--16.75----27--29---31.5--35.5----9

Cable 40

0---8-----spit 7-9


----------



## wicked1Joe

Still in need of the 2011 Darton 3800DS

Thanks, Joe


----------



## mickie

Hello,

I need the following specs please:

2010 Hoyt Turbo Hawk
and
2010 Martin Trophy Hunter

thanks for any help!


----------



## skye5317

Does anybody have the serving specs for an 05 Bowtech Patriot VFT single cam? If so can you please post. 
Thanks,
Duke


----------



## proelitefan

ok guys, i need badly the specs on a hoyt maxxis 35 2008/2009 with the roller guards and the xtr cam 1/2
string:55.00"
bc: 36.50
cc: 38.75
many thanks.


----------



## baldyhunter

OK guys how about a Carbon Matrix Plus #2 cam!!


----------



## JRH60

skye5317 said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs for an 05 Bowtech Patriot VFT single cam? If so can you please post.
> Thanks,
> Duke


Do you have the lengths ?, I have an 04 here I could get the serving specs from if the string/cable lengths are the same.


----------



## skye5317

Thanks JHR60, 
The string is 87 15/16" and the cable is 35 3/8"
Duke


----------



## skye5317

JHR60,
I just looked and the 04 and 05 have different string and cable lengths.
Thanks anyway,
Duke


----------



## String Twister

zslayer said:


> Thanks for the info, but what about the idler on the top wheel?


I don't follow ya-the length you gave for the string is 47.5 which would be a small twin cam bow-it wouldn't have an idler.


----------



## String Twister

Need Z-7 Mag please-need asap please.


----------



## String Twister

skye5317 said:


> I am looking for serving specs on the following bows
> Martin Speedfire Magnum
> Browning Tornado 29" draw
> If anyone has them I would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks,
> Duke


Browning tornado
which length
85.75"
0-8 28.5-45.5 57-63 70-end
35.5 cable
8" yoke with 9" cam serving

92.75 ' string
0-8 33.25-49 62-68 76-end
41" cable same formula


----------



## skye5317

Thanks String Twister,
I have the 92.75" set
Duke



String Twister said:


> Browning tornado
> which length
> 85.75"
> 0-8 28.5-45.5 57-63 70-end
> 35.5 cable
> 8" yoke with 9" cam serving
> 
> 92.75 ' string
> 0-8 33.25-49 62-68 76-end
> 41" cable same formula


----------



## Breathn

anyone have specs for mathews apex 8..string lengths and servings..?

the evo specs are same as axe 6..just use 35 3/16 for control cable length..


----------



## String Twister

I have apex 7 if it will help.


----------



## eyedoc

May have to dig for this one, but anyone have the specs/layouts for a 2003 Mathews SQ2.

Thanks in advance


----------



## eyedoc

eyedoc said:


> May have to dig for this one, but anyone have the specs/layouts for a 2003 Mathews SQ2.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Got it. Found this one with a little digging/research.


----------



## mickie

Does anyone have an excel spreadsheet with string and cable lengths instead of using the JPG charts?
I started one but I was wondering if anyone else had thought this out using a spreadsheet format.


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am in need of string lengths and serving specs for a 2009 Quest XPB

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

anybody have Hoyt AM32 with the # 3 cam 

serving specs .. thanks


----------



## 2112

Dthbyhoyt said:


> anybody have Hoyt AM32 with the # 3 cam
> 
> serving specs .. thanks


String 55 15.5 both ends string stop 20.5--23 center 27--31

C.C. 36.75 13---5.5

Buss 34.5 11.75 end serving


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Breathn said:


> anyone have specs for mathews apex 8..string lengths and servings..?
> 
> the evo specs are same as axe 6..just use 35 3/16 for control cable length..


apex 8 specs? anyone


----------



## *ProLine*

Crx35 #2 cam
&
Ross Cardiac SD 
&
QUEST Primal


----------



## 60X

Here's the primal. Could have sworn I had the CRX specs


----------



## 60X

Breathn said:


> apex 8 specs? anyone


Isn't the apex 8 the original apex?


----------



## ex-wolverine

You do have the specs




60X said:


> Here's the primal. Could have sworn I had the CRX specs


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have the Carnivore 34 specs?? Need these in a bad way. 

Sean


----------



## Breathn

60X said:


> Isn't the apex 8 the original apex?


I believe so..its the longer ata one
string is 103.5
cable is 45in


----------



## 60X

Breathn said:


> I believe so..its the longer ata one
> string is 103.5
> cable is 45in



Check post #19 I think it is. Surely you've built 100's of those things John.


----------



## Breathn

60X said:


> Check post #19 I think it is. Surely you've built 100's of those things John.


yep thats the ones..


----------



## str8arrow

2010 Diamond Iceman FLX! asap


----------



## String Twister

str8arrow said:


> 2010 Diamond Iceman FLX! asap


 string 89 3/4
10 15-49 1/2 57 3/8-61 5/8 65 1/8-67 5/8 70 1/2-end
34 5/16
7-9 12-16 1/2 24 5/16-end


----------



## String Twister

Really need z7 MAG
and 2011 bear carnage
not lengths just locations please.


----------



## str8arrow

Thanks String Twister!

Anybody have the complete specs for a 2011 PSE Dominator Pro with Hybrid cams?


----------



## wicked1Joe

*2011 Darton SD*

For those of you that want to add to your spec inventory, these were taken from actual sting.

Follow the yoke specs closely...very important.


*Darton 3800 SD


String 59.50

X---18.5---27 center 31----34.5 Sup 36------18.5 to end


Cables 32.5


Use 1“ loops this end
X---------11.25-------------------------------3.5 to end
This 3.5" end needs to be served
Loops need to be 3” loops or 1.5” in diameter on the 3.5" end


Yokes 13.5

X-----3.5----------------------------------------------------3.5 to end
This yoke needs 1” loops

Very important on yokes: finished diameter of the yoke (serving) needs to be .075 to .079, please don’t ignore this.
*


----------



## servingspinner

Thanks Wicked


----------



## Twiztd1

Twiztd1 said:


> Anyone have the Carnivore 34 specs?? Need these in a bad way.
> 
> Sean


Please anyone I need these BADLY


----------



## brianerwin

*Need serving specs for Diamond Victory DC*

Hey guys,

I have a Diamond Victory DC (dual Cam) to make a set of strings for.

String 57 1/4

Buss Cables 37 1/8 (2 of these)

I need to know serving specs. Thank you.


----------



## Center Punch

Hoyt carbon matrix plus...
Can someone give the serv.specs for both the #2 and #3 fuel cams. I really would appriciate it,...thanks in advance.


----------



## special

Anyone got the Hoyt Element layouts yet??


----------



## skye5317

Does anybody have the serving specs on a 2010 PSE Vendetta XS? If so I need them bad!
Thanks,
Duke


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

special said:


> Anyone got the Hoyt Element layouts yet??


#3 Fuel Cam 
string (54.1/4 ) O-------14.5------20.75----23.25---------27-------31--------14.5------O

c.cable ( 36 ) O-----6-------------------------------------21.5----------O

B.cable (33.75) >-----23.5----------18------------------------------11------O


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Twiztd1 said:


> Please anyone I need these BADLY


09 Carnivore 34 
string 62.7/8 O------19.5----24----26.5-------29------34.25------------------19.5------------O
Control Cable O--------10.5------------------------------------------12.25--------O

Buss Cable >yoke is 4.25 Long >---6.5---------------------------------3----O

Crank Cable >yoke is 4.5 Long >-----------------------------------------O serve entire length


----------



## special

Dthbyhoyt said:


> #3 Fuel Cam
> string (54.1/4 ) O-------14.5------20.75----23.25---------27-------31--------14.5------O
> 
> c.cable ( 36 ) O-----6-------------------------------------21.5----------O
> 
> B.cable (33.75) >-----23.5----------18------------------------------11------O


Thanks Bro..Much appreciated.


----------



## ky.trophy

Katera Xl Base cam 4.5 z3
St 55.25
cc 41
bc 38
Anyone have the serving specs?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## special

Parker Raptor XP Anyone???


----------



## ecastel

Does anybody have the serving specs for Bowtech Sentinel FLX 2010 ?

Thanking in advance, 
Emilio


----------



## ky.trophy

Need serving specs for a Diamond Triumph.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## skye5317

skye5317 said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs on a 2010 PSE Vendetta XS? If so I need them bad!
> Thanks,
> Duke


Really need these if you have please post them!


----------



## Archerbruce

Katera Xl Base cam 4.5 z3
St 55.25
cc 41
bc 38


string 0-16--------21 1/4--23 3/4--------27 1/2--31 1/2----------16-0
control 0-13 1/4--------------6--0
buss >---------------------12-0


----------



## ecastel

ecastel said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs for Bowtech Sentinel FLX 2010 ?
> 
> Thanking in advance,
> Emilio


Anyone ?


----------



## brianerwin

skye5317 said:


> Really need these if you have please post them!


PSE X-Force Vendetta xs

Bowstring = 59 3/8

O-----20 1/4-----------|------------------|-26 3/8-------30 3/8|------|-32 3/8--34 3/8-|------|-------20 1/4--------------O

Buss Cable = 31 1/8
O--------------\
O--------------/-7---10|----------------------------------------|--8-----------O

Control Cable = 36 1/2
O---------12-----|-----------------------------------------------------|----8---------O

Buss cable I usually serve 4" on the loops. There are no real dimentions for the loops on buss cables. There is a serving for the string stop as well on these.
If you need nock locations I will send through pm.


----------



## 60X

The top string serving on the Vandetta XS is shorter. 19.5 I think. I thought I would simplify my specs and make both servings the same. I had a customer who couldn't fit his peep in because the top serving was too long. I think it had alot to do with the short bow and long draw length but thought I'd bring that up.


----------



## brianerwin

My specs come directly from PSE and are in the form of blueprints.


----------



## special

Has anyone got the 2011 Mission Venture layouts yet??


----------



## 60X

brianerwin said:


> My specs come directly from PSE and are in the form of blueprints.


The factory blueprints I have show the servings as 20 1/2 and 22 3/8. Measured on a factory bow they were 19 1/2 and 21. I don't know if the customer who had a problem has a super low anchor or what but the 21 on the top ran too low for him. I actually cut it down to 19 and all was well. Be careful with the PSE blue prints. Some of the speed nock locations aren't correct either it sounds like you and I have different sets. Mine are dated 11-30-09


----------



## shermo

After the Bear Charge specs if anyone has them? Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

2010 Bear charge
string 87 3/4
0-17-------27--32 1/4---------42--62 1/2-------10-0
Cable 32 1/8
>-----5--7---------9-0


----------



## jhhitman

Does any one have the string and serving specs for a 2007 Hoyt pro elite. it has xt2000 limbs and is the spiral cams

Thanks
Hitman


----------



## EXTREME 1

There are 5 different string and cable combinations, you need to be more specefic on what your needing to what string or cam size your needing would be a great help and then hopefully well have the ones your needing. 



jhhitman said:


> Does any one have the string and serving specs for a 2007 Hoyt pro elite. it has xt2000 limbs and is the spiral cams
> 
> Thanks
> Hitman


----------



## skye5317

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Diamond Triumph?
Thanks,
Duke


----------



## String Twister

skye5317 said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a Diamond Triumph?
> Thanks,
> Duke


we have 4 triumphs-which lengths are you after for locations?


----------



## skye5317

They are for an 05 Diamond Triumph. String is 84 1/4" and cable is 33 11/16". I need the serving locations and specs.
Thanks,
Duke


----------



## String Twister

0-10 29-43 53-60 67-end
6" yoke 24-end


----------



## skye5317

Thanks String_Twister,
Duke


----------



## brianerwin

60X said:


> The factory blueprints I have show the servings as 20 1/2 and 22 3/8. Measured on a factory bow they were 19 1/2 and 21. I don't know if the customer who had a problem has a super low anchor or what but the 21 on the top ran too low for him. I actually cut it down to 19 and all was well. Be careful with the PSE blue prints. Some of the speed nock locations aren't correct either it sounds like you and I have different sets. Mine are dated 11-30-09



Mine are dated 11/24/09 in the lower right and 11/30/09 in the upper right.

I think we have the same spec sheet.


----------



## skye5317

How do you get the factory spec sheets? Every time I have tried to get info from them they more or less say that they don't provide that info.


----------



## foudarme

I need the serving spec for an hoyt carbon element with a fuel cam # 2...can you help me gentlemen?


----------



## mbw

tuckcut said:


> Darton Storm
> 
> DARTON STORM 03 Single Cam
> 
> String 86 1/8
> Cable 37 5/8
> 
> String 0-------16-------(26--31)-----(42----60)----- 6-------0
> 
> Cable 0---------10------- 7---------0 (split yoke)
> 
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Quik question on this. Which numbers are for the center serving? I'm assuming 26-31Thanks.


----------



## skye5317

mbw said:


> Quik question on this. Which numbers are for the center serving? I'm assuming 26-31Thanks.


That would be correct and the 42-60 would be the idler serving.


----------



## mattwittman

i need specs for
2011 hoyt alpha elite fuel #2
pro elite xt2000 limbs and cs cams
bowtech commander

please pm if you can help

thanks heaps


----------



## mbw

skye5317 said:


> That would be correct and the 42-60 would be the idler serving.


Thank you!


----------



## ky.trophy

Need serving specs for a Rampage Xt
St 48.75
cc 37.25
bc 33

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## foudarme

I need the serving spec for an hoyt carbon element with a *fuel cam # 2*...Helpppppppppppppppppppp please !!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:

How long are the yoke legs for this bow?

Thanks...


----------



## servingspinner

skye5317 said:


> How do you get the factory spec sheets? Every time I have tried to get info from them they more or less say that they don't provide that info.


By going to the ATA Show as a string maker.


----------



## Breathn

anyone have specs for the bowtech assasin?


----------



## Breathn

also the serving on the pse vendetta is shorter up top..the factory blueprints were wrong..


----------



## Breathn

also need elite pure and pulse specs if anyone has them?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Check your e-mail



Breathn said:


> also need elite pure and pulse specs if anyone has them?


----------



## tuckcut

mbw said:


> Quik question on this. Which numbers are for the center serving? I'm assuming 26-31Thanks.


Yes the 42....60 is the idler wheel


----------



## tuckcut

*Hoyt Katera XL XT 29.5 to 32 draw 50 to 60lb*

String 62.25
BC 37.75
Cable 40.5

String
0........15.......(27.5 to 32)...........15........0

BC 0........12..................7.5 split yoke....0

Cable 0..........13...............6..........0


----------



## tuckcut

*I need specs for Elite GT 500*

Thank you!!!!


----------



## droptine801

need whisper creek 2007 Innovator pro string specs


----------



## shermo

Archerbruce said:


> 2010 Bear charge
> string 87 3/4
> 0-17-------27--32 1/4---------42--62 1/2-------10-0
> Cable 32 1/8
> >-----5--7---------9-0


Thanks  That is a big help :thumb:


----------



## Archerbruce

GT500
String 58 7/16
0--16 1/2------22 3/4--24 1/4------27 3/4----32 1/2---------16 1/2--0
Cables 38 1/2
0----9---------------5--0


----------



## 60X

Looking for:

04 PSE Firestorm CF S:83 3/4 BC:33
05 PSE Typhoon S:88 3/4 BC:36


----------



## jhhitman

Does any one have the serving specs for a 

2003 hoyt pro tec cam an half cams c-3 module d

I believe the lengths are 52.5 buss is 39.75 and control is 42.25

Thank you.


----------



## droptine801

droptine801 said:


> need whisper creek 2007 Innovator pro string specs


anyone have these


----------



## mpriester

droptine801 said:


> anyone have these


i have them for the 2005 innovator pro but for some reason i cant attach the file here. give me your email and i'll send them to you. Mike


----------



## String Twister

60X said:


> Looking for:
> 
> 04 PSE Firestorm CF S:83 3/4 BC:33
> 05 PSE Typhoon S:88 3/4 BC:36


Typhoon 0-10 29.25-45.5 57-62 70-end

Firestorm 0-9 26.25-42 52-58.5 67.75-end

both cables have 8" yoke


----------



## baldyhunter

Bowtech Invasion anyone!
String 58 9/32 (I measured a tuned one and got 58 3/8)
0-201/8 22 1/16-24 1/4 27 9/16-31 9/16 20 1/8-0

cables 34 5/16

0-10 1/2 15 1/2-22 7/8 27-281/2 "y"

Great Bow!


----------



## String Twister

baldyhunter said:


> Bowtech Invasion anyone!
> String 58 9/32 (I measured a tuned one and got 58 3/8)
> 0-201/8 22 1/16-24 1/4 27 9/16-31 9/16 20 1/8-0
> 
> cables 34 5/16
> 
> 0-10 1/2 15 1/2-22 7/8 27-281/2 "y"
> 
> Great Bow!


Do you have speed nock location?


----------



## jhhitman

Sorry I forgot to put all the information in. This is a new hobby for me and I am trying to find serving specs for a

2003 Hoyt Protec with xt 2000 limbs. 
It is a cam & 1/2 with a 28" draw. 
The cam and module is a c-3
and the module pos is D

I know the string is 52.5"
The control is 42.25"
and the buss is 31.75"


Thank you


----------



## mickie

Please, need Specs on 2006 Hoyt Protec xt3000 limbs, 29" draw, cam & 1/2

String=56"
BC 42.5"
CC 45.25"

thanks for any help.


----------



## Archerbruce

2003 Hoyt Protec with xt 2000 limbs. 
It is a cam & 1/2 with a 28" draw. 
The cam and module is a c-3
and the module pos is D

I know the string is 52.5"
The control is 42.25"
and the buss is 31.75"

String
0--14-------------------24 1/2-- 29 3/4-------------14-0
Buss
>-----------------11--0
Control
0--11 1/4-----------------------5 1/2--0


----------



## Archerbruce

2006 Hoyt Protec xt3000 limbs, 29" draw, cam & 1/2

String=56"
BC 42.5"
CC 45.25"

String
0--15 1/2------26 1/4--31 1/2--------15 1/2---0
Buss
0--11---------------<
Control
0--13 1/4--------------5 1/2--0


----------



## jhhitman

Thank you very much archerbruce. I made a slight typo though. The buss length is 39.75. Do I still serve 11" and where does the Y start. Thank you


----------



## Archerbruce

jhhitman yes it is still 11"


----------



## mickie

Archerbruce said:


> 2006 Hoyt Protec xt3000 limbs, 29" draw, cam & 1/2
> 
> String=56"
> BC 42.5"
> CC 45.25"
> 
> String
> 0--15 1/2------26 1/4--31 1/2--------15 1/2---0
> Buss
> 0--11---------------<
> Control
> 0--13 1/4--------------5 1/2--0


You are awesome..... thanks!


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Rampage Xt #1 Fuel Cam

Sierra Tec 25" draw
St 48
cc 38.25
bc 36


----------



## MoBuzzCut

anyone have length and serving specs for PSE Chaos single cam and Bowtech Brigadier


----------



## ToddRay

Look for specs for a Bowtech Brigadier... Thanx in advance for any help....


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have Assassin serving specs yet?
Thanks


----------



## Macker

i need the string layout for a diamond razor edge. how many strands for string and for cables as well, please.


----------



## fasteddie2488

Razor Edge
Bottom to Top on string 50 1/8'
0---14.75------23---28------14.75---0

Bottom to Top on Cables 32'
0---8.75---------6----0
Split


----------



## Macker

fasteddie2488 said:


> Razor Edge
> Bottom to Top on string 50 1/8'
> 0---14.75------23---28------14.75---0
> 
> Bottom to Top on Cables 32'
> 0---8.75---------6----0
> Split


thanks, do you know the strand count? where do the speed nocks go?


----------



## fasteddie2488

0---13.5 to the first speed nock on each end. And that is 2 nocks back to back on each end on the Razor Edge. 

Strand count depends on the material. I always do 24 strand with 452x and 20 strands with Astro just because the Razor Edge has such a large weight range.

For the string I do 20-22 using 452x and 16 using Astro.

and on my above post the cable should say 0---8.75 fot the cam serving on the cable. The split is 6 inches. I typed split on the wrong line.


----------



## Macker

thanks, i appreciate the help.
Jeff


----------



## fasteddie2488

ANyone have the serving specs for a 2008 Diamond Justice? String: 86 3/4 Cable: 33 5/16


----------



## Twiztd1

Does anyone have the 2010 Darton 3800 specs. PLEASE..


----------



## 60X

Looking for the following:
2009 martin warthog 57 40 1/2
2003 golden eagle spitfire 93 3/4 37 3/8
2006 PSE Mach Pro Target 100 39 1/2


----------



## foudarme

foudarme said:


> I need the serving spec for an hoyt carbon element with a fuel cam # 2...can you help me gentlemen?


still looking for them...if someone can post them it would be much appreciated...


----------



## mpriester

foudarme said:


> still looking for them...if someone can post them it would be much appreciated...


heres what i used
50.75 = 14.5.......19 - 21.5.............23 7/8" - 28 7/8"
35 1/4" = 6 and 19.5
33" = 8 - 16, 12" end


----------



## bcriner

*Need serviing specs*

Ok, I need the length or serving lengths for a 2010 Martin Cheetah (30" ATA with M-pro2 cam for both the string and cable.


----------



## EXTREME 1

0---16---21--23--26---30--------9.25----end
bc tag end 0---8" yoke 7---9 served.



bcriner said:


> Ok, I need the length or serving lengths for a 2010 Martin Cheetah (30" ATA with M-pro2 cam for both the string and cable.


----------



## after elk

Anyone have serving specs for the Hoyt CRX with #2 and #3 cams? I would appreciate the info

Thanks


----------



## skye5317

60X said:


> Looking for the following:
> 2006 PSE Mach Pro Target 100 39 1/2


Anybody have these, I need them also.
Duke


----------



## skye5317

Nobody has these?


----------



## SILVATICUS

PSE Mach Pro Target w/ NRG

=====18-1/4-------29-1/2====33-1/2------47-1/4=======66-1/2-----10-1/4====


======10-1/4---------------------------------10==8--------
I tried to load a drawing and pdf file for you but it s too big Hope this helps


----------



## skye5317

Thanks SILVATICUS. These are perfect.
Duke


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

after elk said:


> Anyone have serving specs for the Hoyt CRX with #2 and #3 cams? I would appreciate the info
> 
> Thanks


Hoyt 2011 CRX #2 Cam 

String @ 51.25 0--------14.5-------19.25------22---------25.5--------29.5------------14.5-------0

Control @ 35.5 0-------6 ---------------------------------19.5---------0

Buss @ 33.25 >---------23------18----------------9---------0
(roller grd )


----------



## after elk

Thanks Dthbyhoyt. I appreciate the help.

Anyone have the #3 cam specs?


----------



## foudarme

mpriester said:


> heres what i used
> 50.75 = 14.5.......19 - 21.5.............23 7/8" - 28 7/8"
> 35 1/4" = 6 and 19.5
> 33" = 8 - 16, 12" end


:icon_king::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## Jeff Rollings

Looking for serving specs for Whisper Creek Sweet Demise. This one has a roller guard.

88 3/4 string
32 1/4 cable

Thanks.


----------



## SILVATICUS

Anybody ever heard of a Hoyt Accutec ? If so I need serving specs for it . It has C2 cams .Its got two buss cables 42-1/2 total thats 36-1/2 plus 6 in static and String length is 55-1/2 But I have no idea on serving specs. Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

after elk said:


> Thanks Dthbyhoyt. I appreciate the help.
> 
> Anyone have the #3 cam specs?


Hoyt CRX 32 #3 Cam 

String @ 55" 0-------15.75-----21----23.5---------27----31.5---------15.75-----0
Control @ 36.25 0-----6------------------------------22---------------0

Buss @ 34 >--------26--------19--------------------11---------------0
Roller Grd


----------



## after elk

thanks again Dthbyhoyt. I appreciate your help


----------



## simms

Does anyone have the serving specs for the Mathews Prestige?

Searched the thread and I can't find them (sure I saw the on here about a year back though)????????

Cheers Guys


----------



## simms

SILVATICUS said:


> Anybody ever heard of a Hoyt Accutec ? If so I need serving specs for it . It has C2 cams .Its got two buss cables 42-1/2 total thats 36-1/2 plus 6 in static and String length is 55-1/2 But I have no idea on serving specs. Thanks


Wow,

Haven't seen one for years. Old 1998 model, sounds like it's on the Command cam #2 rather than C2 cams???? and Carbonite limbs?

I'd probably run with about 12" cam serving for string and 7" centre (3 1/2" each way from centre). Buss cables I'd go 9" around the cam but I'd probably make the normal 8" yoke length now.


----------



## SILVATICUS

Thanks a lot ill check on the Cam type personally. That's just what the gentleman told me. I've never paid attention To it before Thanks for the help


----------



## PeterM

2006 Dakota SU serving lengths position please, anyone?


----------



## Rev. Juan

Hi Guys 

Can someone give me the spec on a Elite Pure?


----------



## Archerbruce

Rev. Juan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone give me the spec on a Elite Pure?


 String 60 3/8
0--17-----23 5/8-25 1/8-------28 7/8--32 3/8-------17--0

Cable 40 3/8
0--5 3/4-----------------10 1/4--0


----------



## alain

Looking for serving specs on a 2006 Hoyt Trykon 

Thanks|


----------



## alain

ttt


----------



## Archerbruce

alain said:


> Looking for serving specs on a 2006 Hoyt Trykon
> 
> Thanks|


What cams does it have?


----------



## alain

Archerbruce said:


> What cams does it have?


I dont know but the draw length is 28.5 and the string is 53.5 cables is 36.25 and 39.25!!!!


----------



## skye5317

Looking for the serving specs for a Bear TRX. String is 95" and cable is 38 3/4".
Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

alain said:


> I dont know but the draw length is 28.5 and the string is 53.5 cables is 36.25 and 39.25!!!!


String
0--14 1/2--------25 3/4--31 1/2----------14 1/2--0
Buss
>--------------12 1/4--0
Control
0---13 1/2-------------6--0


----------



## alain

Thanks! Archerbruce


----------



## bowdude

Bear Assault String Specs anyone?


----------



## tuckcut

*Mathews Outback*

Mathews Outback

90 3/8 inch string

33 3/4 inch cable

String
0-----17-----27--center--31.5---42--idler wheel--75---- 11<------0

Cable
0----8--------16 6inch legs---------0
6inch legs---------0


----------



## skye5317

skye5317 said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a Bear TRX. String is 95" and cable is 38 3/4".
> Thanks


Anybody have these? I need them pretty bad.
Thanks


----------



## fireunit29

need serving specs for a 2010 PSE Vendetta XL anyone have them


----------



## shermo

Mathews Triumph

0------------------20------25---28---31-----36.5 -----------47------------------------------73------------8-------0 S=104.75"
0---------10------------10.5<--<8---------0 C=41.5"


----------



## jcmorgan31

Haven't seen the Mathews Menace on here but I need the serving specs if anyone has them.


----------



## jcmorgan31

fireunit29 said:


> need serving specs for a 2010 PSE Vendetta XL anyone have them


String - 0-22 28.25-30.25 32.5-37 20-0
Control - 9 12
Split - 8


They don't come from the factory with idler serving.


----------



## 60X

None of the hybrid cams have an idler serving lol. here's the menace


----------



## jcmorgan31

60X said:


> None of the hybrid cams have an idler serving lol. here's the menace


LOL. Had two things on my mind when I typed that..... Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jeff Rollings

> Looking for serving specs for Whisper Creek Sweet Demise. This one has a roller guard.
> 
> 88 3/4 string
> 32 1/4 cable
> 
> Thanks.



Anybody?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Kinda off topic here but just trying to get some info on what servering machines everyone is using and your average production times. 

PM me please.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## servingspinner

Hinkelmonster said:


> Kinda off topic here but just trying to get some info on what serving machines everyone is using and your average production times.
> 
> PM me please.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*Why use IM's?
I use a hand made string jig- Apple Serving Machine with all Beiters- hand made stretchers*:cheers:


----------



## alain

Anybody have the specs for a hoyt ultratec 2005 with xt2000 limbs at 32'' draw length (cam 1/2).

need the length and the serving

Thanks!


----------



## EXTREME 1

hoyt has no listing for a 32" draw and we have nothing on file for a 32" draw either. Here is hoyts webpgae and you can look for yourself. 
http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/UltraTecXT2000_2005_New.pdf


----------



## alain

sorry i dont know really well hoyt bows but my friend told me is dl was 32 so i figure the bow was set at 32, it must be 31....


----------



## EXTREME 1

thats alright, hoyt has a big data base for anyone to just go to their site and look for string lengths.


----------



## mpriester

alain said:


> sorry i dont know really well hoyt bows but my friend told me is dl was 32 so i figure the bow was set at 32, it must be 31....


its listed as a 31 in the d position but will go to the 32 in the f spot for the g cam


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Does anyone have string and serving specs for a Mathews q2?

Thanks in advance,
Glen


----------



## Archerbruce

X-Shooter-GB said:


> Does anyone have string and serving specs for a Mathews q2?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Glen


String 90 1/4
0---17 1/2------26--30 1/2--------43--61 1/2--------9--0

Cable 36 1/2
>-------8----10--------------9--0


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Thank you.


----------



## DssBB

Looking for string and serving specs for a 2011 Hoyt Ruckus. Thanks in advance.


----------



## special

Can anyone help with the new HOYT ALPHA ELITE #2 CAM please??


----------



## shermo

Alpha Elite #2 Cam s=55.5" cc=40" bc=38"

0----------------------15.5---------21---24-----26.75-----------32-----------------15.5-----------------------0




0------>8-----10.5-------------------------------11------------0




0------------11---------------------------------7---------0


----------



## shermo

Anyone have the specs for a Ross Carnivore 34? I can only find them for the 31. Thanks


----------



## 60X

Looking for info on a diamond vital impact. From what I've found it was made for sportsman's warehouse. Lenghts are 85 15/16 34 7/8


----------



## shermo

Got the Carnivore 34 specs, thanks Sean :thumb:


----------



## special

Thanks!


----------



## emtarcher

Looking for serving specs on a Hoyt Vectrix


----------



## shermo

emtarcher said:


> Looking for serving specs on a Hoyt Vectrix


What draw length/cam #


----------



## emtarcher

2007 Hoyt Vectrix #3 Cam 

String 55 3/4
Control 38 3/4
Buss 35 3/4

Need serving specs and yoke lengths for buss


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



servingspinner said:


> *Why use IM's?
> I use a hand made string jig- Apple Serving Machine with all Beiters- hand made stretchers*:cheers:


We use, Our own design of String Jigs... 
We use, 5 2010 Apple Pro Serving Machines, All with Hand held jigs, designed by yours truly.
Our Tensioning system is done using Air Cylinders, 6 Pieces per unit..Can all be different lengths. Also Done by ProLine BowStrings

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## fireunit29

need string and cable lenghts for the 2011 PSE EVO


----------



## Bearguy

Need serving specs for a 2008/09 Pearson Z34 with r2b2 cams. 
String 56"
Cables (x2) 37 7/8"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## koneill1

I need some help please. I am looking for serving specs for Hoyt Alpha Burner 30" dl with 9.0 spiral x cams.
Thanks


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have specs for a 2007 Elite Synergy. Need these in a bad way and FAST. ANYONE.


----------



## Jeff Rollings

*2007 Elite Synergy*


----------



## servingspinner

A while ago I saw someone post a serving length chart for Hoyt's according to the length of the string, anyone remember seeing that?


----------



## Big LB

I need the info for a 2008 PSE X-force - HF cam 28" Draw.


----------



## DssBB

Still in need of the string specs for a 2011 Hoyt Ruckus. My daughter hasn't stopped talking about having cotton candy colored strings on her new bow.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Archerbruce

DssBB said:


> Still in need of the string specs for a 2011 Hoyt Ruckus. My daughter hasn't stopped talking about having cotton candy colored strings on her new bow.
> Thanks in advance.


String 47 3/4
0--12.5-----------23--28------------12.5--0
Cables 31
>-----7--9------------9--0


----------



## Big LB

Big LB said:


> I need the info for a 2008 PSE X-force - HF cam 28" Draw.


Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## Twiztd1

Big LB said:


> Can anyone help me out with this?


String 61 5/8
>-------20.75----24 5/8-27 1/8---29 3/8----33 3/8------20.75----<

Buss 33 13/16
>-----7.5--------------10.25--8.25---

Control 36.5
>------10--------------------4---<


----------



## Rev. Juan

Help! Can someone give my the specs for a 

Hoyt Ultratec Single cam & Jennings Buckmaster Single cam

Thanks Juan


----------



## DannyRO

Hello brothers,

I need the specs for *Merlin Excalibur 37" ATA*. I hope someone got them...

Thank you,
Dan


----------



## Folkers

Does anybody have string and cable lengths for a Reflex Charger? 
Thanks


----------



## jcmorgan31

I need info on the 2010 Monster 7. Everybody on here says the string is either 58 7/8 or 59 1/8. The Mathews website and the guys bow stricker both say 59 7/8. I haven't seen any information on a bow with this string length.


----------



## jcmorgan31

jcmorgan31 said:


> I need info on the 2010 Monster 7. Everybody on here says the string is either 58 7/8 or 59 1/8. The Mathews website and the guys bow stricker both say 59 7/8. I haven't seen any information on a bow with this string length.


Anyone?


----------



## NHBows

Mathews Tech Spec Chart shows 59-1/8.


----------



## fasteddie2488

I personally have not done the M7 but in my experience actual string lengths are generally 1/8"-3/8" shorter than factory notes. Just my opinion, I would trust the string makers here on AT. I have many times and specs are spot on here.


----------



## wisbooner3932

Does anyone have the serving measurements for a Mathews Classic?
String length: 93 5/8"
Cable length: 38 7/8"


----------



## jcmorgan31

NHBows said:


> Mathews Tech Spec Chart shows 59-1/8.


http://mathewsinc.com/content/uploads/2011/01/String-and-Cable-Lengths.pdf


Look for yourself. 59 7/8" It is on the bow sticker as well.


----------



## jcmorgan31

fasteddie2488 said:


> I personally have not done the M7 but in my experience actual string lengths are generally 1/8"-3/8" shorter than factory notes. Just my opinion, I would trust the string makers here on AT. I have many times and specs are spot on here.


We aren't talking about guys on here building a Mathews cable 1/2" short. We are talking about a factory string length starting point. The difference here is 3/4" to start with and that makes a huge difference.


----------



## servingspinner

jcmorgan31 said:


> I need info on the 2010 Monster 7. Everybody on here says the string is either 58 7/8 or 59 1/8. The Mathews website and the guys bow stricker both say 59 7/8. I haven't seen any information on a bow with this string length.


*Why don't you take the string off and measure it so we will all know.*


----------



## jcmorgan31

servingspinner said:


> *Why don't you take the string off and measure it so we will all know.*


Because it's in Brazil. Great idea though, I'd never have thought of that one......... :tongue:


----------



## tuckcut

Mathews Z7 Extreme?? Anyone have the serving specs yet on these?


----------



## skye5317

Here is what I have

String - 82 7/8"
0--23 1/4" 26 1/8"--30 1/8" 37 3/4"--69 5/8" 10"--0
Cable - 30 1/2"
0--split--7"--16 7/8" 10"--0

Hope this helps
Duke


----------



## tuckcut

Thanks!!


----------



## servingspinner

jcmorgan31 said:


> Because it's in Brazil. Great idea though, I'd never have thought of that one......... :tongue:



*Sorry I blew up

But if they are going to put it on in BRAZIL they must have a press and a tape measure. Brush up on your Portuguese.*


----------



## wisbooner3932

Nobody for a Mathews Classic??? My friend needs this string asap! Please help me out.


----------



## special

Can anyone help with the serving layouts for the 09 APA Black Mamba X1 please??
String 57.25"
Cables 37.5"
Rob


----------



## servingspinner

wisbooner3932 said:


> Nobody for a Mathews Classic??? My friend needs this string asap! Please help me out.


*A good rule of thumb for- Mathews. Do 14" for the bottom- old style cam (16 if it's a newer style cam)

Measure up to 3.5" before the center point of the string to start your serving for the idler and do another 14/16" depending on the size of the wheel.

Put 8" on the other end. 

The noch point will be .5" above the center point between your two long servings, so make that serving accordingly.

The split cable is always 10" on the cam end.

Start your split seving at 7" from that end and serve down at least 2" and your done.*


----------



## yotebuster1200

How about a 2011 PSE Chaos single cam????


----------



## spotshooter300

Bowtech Captain anyone?


----------



## 60X

Got a couple I'm looking for

2011 Strother Valor 57 1/16 38 1/4 35 5/8
parker raptor 90 1/4 33 3/4


----------



## String Twister

*MONSTER 7 GUY*



It is 59 1/8. I have sold many of them with no call backs. This data is from a factory bow.
use this chart not the zebra chart below it, this is their original chart, they added the zebra string chart at a later time and is wrong.
http://mathewsinc.com/content/uploads/2010/10/2010-Technical-Specifications-Chart.pdf


----------



## String Twister

60X said:


> Got a couple I'm looking for
> 
> 2011 Strother Valor 57 1/16 38 1/4 35 5/8
> parker raptor 90 1/4 33 3/4


Raptor XP
9 27--48 57--62 72
6-8 yoke 9" end


----------



## Macker

anyone know where, and how many speed nocks go on a 2006 allegiance?


----------



## fingers shooter

does anyone have the hoyt vantage pro with spiral x's 

60.75 string
46 cable
43 cable


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Anybody have string specs for a 2011 Hoyt Matrix plus, #2 cam?


----------



## bcarchery

Looking for a Diamond Justice 2008 String is 88 7/8 and the cable is 34 1/4. Needing serving lengths thanks in advance.


----------



## bcarchery

2008 Diamond Justice. The shop just measured it off the bow for me.

string 0>>>>>>>>>>>> 18 1/2-----------27 1/4>>>>>32 1/2--------------42>>>>>>>>74----------8 1/2<<<<<<<0

Cable 0>>>>>>>>>>>>>10 1/4-----------19 1/4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>23 5/8------------split


----------



## String Twister

I know the invasion specs are posted but I really need the speed nock locations please.
Thanx.


----------



## 60X

Looking for specs for a strother infinity and strother valor.


----------



## String Twister

Infinity
57 1/4"
17 22 1/4--23 1/2 27--31 17E
buss
34 5/8
8" floating yoke 9E
control
38 3/16"
5 9E


----------



## Breathn

anyone have lengths and serving specs for rytera nemesis?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Check your e-mail



Breathn said:


> anyone have lengths and serving specs for rytera nemesis?


----------



## shermo

spotshooter300 said:


> Bowtech Captain anyone?


2009 Captain
60 11/16
38 11/16

0-18 27 3/8-30 3/8 35 ¾-37 ½ 18-End
3 Speed nocks located center at 17 ¼

0-11 15 ¾-22 ¼ 5-End
0-11 18 1/2-25 5-End


----------



## eyedoc

Anyone have the string specs for the Diamond Nuclear Ice?

I have the sting and cable lengths at 40 5/16 and 23 1/2 but I need the serving specs.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## 60X

Looking for strother inspire and valor.


----------



## servingspinner

I need the lengths and servings for a 2010 Ross Cardiac 31


----------



## njshadowwalker

Looking for specs...

String/cable lengths for an Archery research AR 34, with the Ram and a half cam.

Can't find it anywhere, and the sticker is missing from the limb.

Thanks for any assistance. I rarely need specs, but this time I do!


----------



## njshadowwalker

njshadowwalker said:


> Looking for specs...
> 
> String/cable lengths for an Archery research AR 34, with the Ram and a half cam.
> 
> Can't find it anywhere, and the sticker is missing from the limb.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance. I rarely need specs, but this time I do!


Still need this one.


----------



## Twiztd1

njshadowwalker said:


> Still need this one.


String 56 1/2"
15 1/2, 27-31 1/2, 15 1/2

Control Cable 38"
5, 10

Yoke Cable 35 1/2"
7-9, 9


----------



## njshadowwalker

Twiztd1 said:


> String 56 1/2"
> 15 1/2, 27-31 1/2, 15 1/2
> 
> Control Cable 38"
> 5, 10
> 
> Yoke Cable 35 1/2"
> 7-9, 9


Thank you very much. Are you certain these are for the dual cam "ram and a 1/2". Just wanna make sure. I appreiciate it :thumbs_up


----------



## Twiztd1

Yes for the hybrid system. Direct from PSE.


----------



## gobblemg

I'm looking for serving specs for a hoyt maxxis 31 #2 cam


----------



## NHBows

Anyone have the serving dimentions for a 2006 Hoyt Trykon with the #4.5 zephyr cams ?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eyedoc

gobblemg said:


> I'm looking for serving specs for a hoyt maxxis 31 #2 cam




I think post #1934 on page 65 if this thread is what you are looking for...


----------



## gobblemg

Thanks


----------



## ss243b

looking for specs on a pse single cam chaos, anyone got it?? thanks


----------



## eyedoc

Trying to make a set for my nephew's Nuclear Ice....

Anyone willing to share the specs. Dont have the bow to blueprint the strings myself.

String 40 5/16, Cables 23 1/2

Thanks


----------



## jpott62

Looking for serving info on an alphamax 35 with the #3 xtr cam. Thanks everyone.


----------



## brianerwin

*Mathews Ignition ?*

I am looking for the specs for a Mathews Ignition please.


----------



## jonw

Need specs for Mathews Ovation


----------



## Archerbruce

jonw said:


> Need specs for Mathews Ovation


String 106 1/4
0--16 1/2------30 1/2--35------48 1/2-- 86 1/2------10--0

Cable 41 7/8
0---8---------------------22 1/4---------8---<


----------



## Archerbruce

brianerwin said:


> I am looking for the specs for a Mathews Ignition please.


String 84 5/8
0--15-----24 1/2------29 1/2-------38---55 1/2------8---0
Cable 32 3/4
>---7---9---------------6 1/2--0


----------



## Archerbruce

jpott62 said:


> Looking for serving info on an alphamax 35 with the #3 xtr cam. Thanks everyone.


String 58
0---16----22.5--25-----29-----33-------16---0
Buss 37.5
>-------7--9---------12---0
Control 39.75
0----13.5---------------12----0


----------



## 60X

Looking for lengths and serving layout for a pearson freedom pro. I have the layout for a freedom but I think there's a couple inches difference in ATA between the two bows.


----------



## Twiztd1

Alright fellas anyone have the specs for a 2010 Darton Ranger III.


----------



## brianerwin

Archerbruce said:


> String 84 5/8
> 0--15-----24 1/2------29 1/2-------38---55 1/2------8---0
> Cable 32 3/4
> >---7---9---------------6 1/2--0


Thank You!!!


----------



## jonw

Archerbruce said:


> String 106 1/4
> 0--16 1/2------30 1/2--35------48 1/2-- 86 1/2------10--0
> 
> Cable 41 7/8
> 0---8---------------------22 1/4---------8---<



Thanks


----------



## jpott62

Thankyou


----------



## Twiztd1

Twiztd1 said:


> Alright fellas anyone have the specs for a 2010 Darton Ranger III.


Anyone have these? Need them ASAP PLEASE.


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have 2011 Elite Hunter specs yet?
Thanks


----------



## JRH60

skye5317 said:


> Anyone have 2011 Elite Hunter specs yet?
> Thanks


http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011StringChart.pdf


----------



## skye5317

Thanks JRH60! You don't have a link to the cable specs do you?


----------



## Deezlin

I am looking for the serving specs for an '08 Hoyt Vantage Pro with #2 cams. I can get the string and cable lengths off the Hoyt website.


----------



## weller

I need the serving lengths for a PSE Whitetail Madness. The string and cable lengths are 88.75 and 34.12. Thanks for any help.


----------



## shermo

Hi guys, need the specs for Hoyt CRX 35 #2 Cam, thanks


----------



## EPLC

Deezlin said:


> I am looking for the serving specs for an '08 Hoyt Vantage Pro with #2 cams. I can get the string and cable lengths off the Hoyt website.


The Vantage Pro was not available in 08'


----------



## havok

I am looking for the serving specs for hoyts crx 35 for both a #2 and #3 cam. Someone told me they are that same specs as the maxxis 35 with xtr is that correct?
Thanks


----------



## JRH60

skye5317 said:


> Thanks JRH60! You don't have a link to the cable specs do you?


 Cable charts right below.
http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011CableChart.pdf

Owners manual with tuning info below.
http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011_Elite_Owners_Manual.pdf

Elite has most all the specs right on their website.


----------



## skye5317

Thanks again JRH60!
Duke


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have the Strother Vanquish and SR 71? Need both please.


----------



## JRH60

Twiztd1 said:


> Anyone have the Strother Vanquish and SR 71? Need both please.



2010 SR 71

string 57.25"

0----------17-------22--23.5-----27.5----31.5----------17----------0
----end---------------sts------------center------------------end---

control cable 38 3/16"

0--------9.5-------------------------------5.5------0
----end----------------------------------------end--

yoke cable (static) 34 5/8"

>------8--10-----------------------------9.5---------0
----yoke--------------------------------------end--

If you want to make the factory floating yoke, make the yoke seperate at 16" and the straight part of the cable 26 5/8"


2010 Vanquish

string 54.75" the end servings are 17", I don't have the locations for the sts/center servings.(sorry)

control cable 35 3/8"

0-----------9.5--------------------------5.5------0
-----end-------------------------------------end--

yoke cable (static) 32"

>------8--10---------------------------9.5--------0
-----yoke-----------------------------------end---

For the factory floating yoke, just make the yoke seperate at 16" and the straight part of the cable 24"


----------



## weller

weller said:


> I need the serving lengths for a PSE Whitetail Madness. The string and cable lengths are 88.75 and 34.12. Thanks for any help.



Anyone have this, please.


----------



## 60X

weller said:


> Anyone have this, please.


15 26-31 42-62 8-0
standard buss


----------



## SILVATICUS

Anybody have specs for a Martin Razor X 2 cam
String 56-3/4 
Cable 46-1/4

Thanks


----------



## weller

60X said:


> 15 26-31 42-62 8-0
> standard buss














Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

I did a search but could not find these specs. Parker blackhawk string length 89 1/4 and cable length 33 1/4. Thanks very much.


----------



## Twiztd1

Thanks, Jrh60. And the others who helped out. 

Sean


----------



## shermo

After a couple of Martin spec's if anyone can help out;

Martin Cheetah MPro Cam
String = 84.5"
Cable = 31.5"

Martin SE Sabre Pro Series Dyna Cam 
String = 91.75"
Cable = 39.75"

Thanks


----------



## NHBows

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2004 PSE Triton NRG 88.00 string 33.50 buss. 

Thanks.


----------



## Archerbruce

shermo said:


> After a couple of Martin spec's if anyone can help out;
> 
> Martin Cheetah MPro Cam
> String = 84.5"
> Cable = 31.5"
> 
> Cheetah M-pro
> String
> 0--16 1/2----25-31 1/2------41 1/2--59-----8 1/4--0
> Cable
> >-----7 1/2--9 1/2----------9---0


----------



## shermo

Thanks Archerbruce, that is a big help  Once I get the Sabre specs i will be sorted


----------



## DannyRO

Bowtech ASSASSIN serving specs PLEASE!!!


----------



## NHBows

NHBows said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2004 PSE Triton NRG 88.00 string 33.50 buss.
> 
> Thanks.


Really need this if anyone has it. Thanks.


----------



## 12sonly

need serving lenghts for martin sabre,please help.


----------



## Ft. Jefferson

Only you can determine serving length. To do this place your arrow on the string like you are about to shoot it. I'm assuming no serving is currently on the string.

Now place a piece of tape on the string above your top release hand finger. This distance above your finger should be long enough so that a bow square will bear on the serving later. (I'll explain later) Don't place the tape right exactly at your top finger. A couple inches above is good to start your experiment.

Now hold the bow out like you are getting ready to shoot. Put another tab of tape just below the point where the string could possibly hit you arm on release. 

You now have two taped reference points. Wind your serving between these two markers. This way you have the serving low enough to protect the string fibers should they hit your bracer and high enough to allow a bow square to bear on full serving when you check perpendicularity when placing nock points. You don't want your bow square with one leg on serving and one leg on a bare piece of string. This bare string will have a smaller diameter than the served string and knock your perfect perpenduclarity out of whack by a fair amount.

I hope this is clear. It's tough to explain. For me the resulting serving is about 8.5 inches long.

Some people never hit their arms at all. For such shooters a much shorter serving on the bottom half below the arrow is okay. Just make sure the serving is long enough to encompass your whole hand and be able to support the bow square if you are one of those shooters who never hit their arms on release.


----------



## Archerbruce

12sonly said:


> need serving lenghts for martin sabre,please help.


What Cam does it have? Do you know the string lengths?


----------



## Archerbruce

NHBows said:


> Really need this if anyone has it. Thanks.


2004 PSE Triton NRG
String
0---17-----26 3/4---31 1/4--------41 3/4 --61 1/2-----9--0

Cable
>----7--9----------9 1/2--0


----------



## 12sonly

Archerbruce said:


> What Cam does it have? Do you know the string lengths?


all i can tell you its single cam and string 88.5 cable 33.5 thanks if you can help. im making this for someone on a school shooting team.


----------



## jonw

Can any one help me out with '10 Bowtech Sentinel FLX string lengths and serving specs.


----------



## jonw

I have looked through 86 pages and can not find the specs for the Bowtech Sentinel, plenty have asked but nobody has posted specs


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am looking for someone to verify these measurements for a 2007 Alpine Pro Comp 3D

These are the measurements for the 2008 listed on their website, they do not have the specs for the 2007 year on their website.

String 57.75
Cables 31.5
Yoke cables 15.375

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976

I need the the serving length for a 2010 PSE Omen


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the serving spec for an 08 hoyt vantage x8 with a #3 cam?
Thanks
Duke


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Dose anyone have the serving specs with speed nocks for the PSE EVO? I have a set of EVO cams coming for my BMXXL and want to start the strings so when the cams come in I can just throw them on and start to tune. Thanks.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Ryan.Johnson said:


> Dose anyone have the serving specs with speed nocks for the PSE EVO? I have a set of EVO cams coming for my BMXXL and want to start the strings so when the cams come in I can just throw them on and start to tune. Thanks.


PM me your email addy and I'll send you the factory schematics in pdf.


----------



## 60X

The evo is the same as the axe.


----------



## bowdude

Anyone have the string specs for a Browning Lightning? String length is 92.75, Cable length is 39". Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## skye5317

I have the specs for a Browning Tornado which uses the same string length but the cable is 39.75" that I can send you. I would think the string servings should be the same and the cable should be close.


----------



## skye5317

Looking for an 06 Bowtech Allegiance serving specs if anyone has them. Thanks


----------



## bowdude

'06 Bowtech Allegiance
String 56 1/32 <---16 24 1/2<-->29 1/2 16-->
Cable 38 1/8 <---12 6----->


----------



## skye5317

Thanks for the quick reply bowdude!

Still need the specs for an 08 hoyt vantage x8 with the #3 cam.


----------



## Heliman21

Need serving specs for 2007 PSE X-Force 7 please. I went to the PSE tunecharts and found string length of 60.88, buss length of 34.13 and control cable of 36.88. I did a search here and found a string of 61 5/8, buss of 33 13/16 and a control of 36.5. This search also had serving lengths but I'm confused as to which lengths are correct. Any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Heliman21

Anyone have string recipe for PSE X Force 7 2007 ?


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt Maxxis 35 #3 cam?
String 58.25"
Control 39.5"
Buss 37.25"
Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

Heliman21 said:


> Anyone have string recipe for PSE X Force 7 2007 ?


String 60 7/8
0----20 1/2-----------28 1/4 --32 1/4--------------20 1/2

Buss 34 1/8
>-----8--10---------------8-0

Control 36 7/8
0---10 1/2----------------4 1/2--0


----------



## Archerbruce

Hoyt Maxxis 35 #3 cam?
String 58.25"
Control 39.5"
Buss 37.25"


String
0---16-----22 1/2--25 1/4-----------28 1/2---33---------------16-0

Control
0---12 1/2--------------22---------------0

Buss
>----7------21-------------------12----0


----------



## Heliman21

Archerbruce said:


> String 60 7/8
> 0----20 1/2-----------28 1/4 --32 1/4--------------20 1/2
> 
> Buss 34 1/8
> >-----8--10---------------8-0
> 
> Control 36 7/8
> 0---10 1/2----------------4 1/2--0


Thanks ArcherBruce. I do appreciate the help and quick reply!


----------



## jonw

I need specs for Alpine Frontier


----------



## eyedoc

If anyone could share with me the specs on a 2011 Elite Pulse I would be grateful. 


I just picked up a used one and would love to make up a set while I am waiting for the bow to arrive next week.


----------



## skye5317

Here are the elite charts

String - http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011StringChart.pdf
Cable - http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011CableChart.pdf


----------



## eyedoc

skye5317 said:


> Here are the elite charts
> 
> String - http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011StringChart.pdf
> Cable - http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011CableChart.pdf


Thank you very much! That was fast. Guess I have a little 'work' to do tonight.


----------



## emtarcher

wicked1strings said:


> I am looking for someone to verify these measurements for a 2007 Alpine Pro Comp 3D
> 
> These are the measurements for the 2008 listed on their website, they do not have the specs for the 2007 year on their website.
> 
> String 57.75
> Cables 31.5
> Yoke cables 15.375
> 
> Thanks, Joe


They have a spec chart for 1993-2007 on the website that says string 54.5 and cables 36 + Yoke


----------



## jonw

jonw said:


> I need specs for Alpine Frontier


I found string lengths, if anyone has serving specs would be great.


----------



## skye5317

skye5317 said:


> Anyone have the serving spec for an 08 hoyt vantage x8 with a #3 cam?
> Thanks
> Duke


I am really needing these if anyone has them. 
Thanks


----------



## havok

shermo said:


> Hi guys, need the specs for Hoyt CRX 35 #2 Cam, thanks


I am looking for the same specs. I ran a search and found the #3 cam but nothing on the #2 cam. Does anyone have these specs? thanks in advance.
Havok


----------



## 60X

havok said:


> I am looking for the same specs. I ran a search and found the #3 cam but nothing on the #2 cam. Does anyone have these specs? thanks in advance.
> Havok


these are the same as the maxxis.


----------



## havok

60X said:


> these are the same as the maxxis.


I had heard that but was not sure. Thank you so much for clearing that up for me.
Havok


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Dose anyone have the serving specs for the 2011 Hoyt rampage XT. For the # 1 and # 2 cam. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## ArcherWolf

I need the serving lengths for an older PSE Nova with the Arson Cam. String is 95-1/2 and the buss is 39-1/2. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moparmatty

Does anyone have the string and serving specs for a 2002, maybe a 2003 Bowtech Patriot single cam?


----------



## skye5317

Not sure about the year but this is what I have for a single cam bowtech patriot.
String - 87 15/16"
0--18 26 1/2--31 1/4 40 3/4--58 3/4 80--87 15/16

Cable - 35 3/8"
0--10 8" yoke

Hope this helps
Duke


----------



## Moparmatty

skye5317 said:


> Not sure about the year but this is what I have for a single cam bowtech patriot.
> String - 87 15/16"
> 0--18 26 1/2--31 1/4 40 3/4--58 3/4 80--87 15/16
> 
> Cable - 35 3/8"
> 0--10 8" yoke
> 
> Hope this helps
> Duke


Thanks. I'll compare that to what's on there now. I just want to be sure what's on there is correct.


----------



## Moparmatty

skye5317 said:


> Not sure about the year but this is what I have for a single cam bowtech patriot.
> String - 87 15/16"
> 0--18 26 1/2--31 1/4 40 3/4--58 3/4 80--87 15/16
> 
> Cable - 35 3/8"
> 0--10 8" yoke
> 
> Hope this helps
> Duke


String is 88-5/8"
Cable is 36"

I think I read somewhere that the first year of Patriot has different lengths then the ones after it. 

May have to call Bowtech and see if they can give me the correct lengths. They can't be that far off. The bow maxes at the correct 60lbs.


----------



## jonw

Looking for Specs for Mathews Conquest 2 Mini Max cam and also Alpine Frontier


----------



## shermo

Mathews Conquest 2 - Mini Max

String-97 15/16
>-13.5---27-31.5-----45.5------59.5----9<

Cable-42 3/4
>--9---------------8--6.5<


----------



## String Twister

Need 2011 PSE Bowmadness 91.5 string locations only are needed please.
Thanx


----------



## Heliman21

*2008 X Force LD HF cams*

I'm looking for the serving specs for a 2008 PSE X Force LD w/ HF cams please. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heliman21

Heliman21 said:


> I'm looking for the serving specs for a 2008 PSE X Force LD w/ HF cams please.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Anyone have these? I'm really needing these for a friend of a friend. I dont have the bow so I cant get the specs. :sad:


----------



## bacon83

Need specs for a Hoyt Vulcan w/ #4 Vectors (27"). Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## PeterM

baldyhunter said:


> Bowtech Specialist
> String:
> 
> 0---16 7/8..237/16---25...28 1/2---32 1/2...16 7/8---0
> 
> Cables:
> 
> 0---10 1/2...18 3/8---25 3/4...33 3/4---35..."Y"


Thanks but can you tell me the lenghts of the string/cables please also?


----------



## deerhunter81

Need string spec for 2010 bowmadness xl and string and cable specs for a Mathews z7 and legacy. Serving specs too, thanks for the help!


----------



## bacon83

bacon83 said:


> Need specs for a Hoyt Vulcan w/ #4 Vectors (27"). Thanks in advance!!!!


Can I just use specs for a Vectrix w/ #4 Vectors?!?!?


----------



## archery27

does anyone have the serving specs for a Mathews Switchback LD

Thanks


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Anyone have specs for 2005 bowtech constitution 

62 3/4

And 

44 9/16


----------



## Archerbruce

Hinkelmonster said:


> Anyone have specs for 2005 bowtech constitution


62 3/4
0---16-------29 1/2--34------16---0

44 9/16
0----7----------11--0

2 speed nocks at 14 1/2


----------



## bacon83

Still lookin for string specs on a Hoyt Vulcan w/ #4 Vectors.... I believe 3.5-4.5 Vectors on the Vulcan use the same strings/cables


----------



## special

'10 Darton Pro 3800 anyone?


----------



## Archerbruce

bacon83 said:


> Still lookin for string specs on a Hoyt Vulcan w/ #4 Vectors.... I believe 3.5-4.5 Vectors on the Vulcan use the same strings/cables


0--15--------26--31-------15--0
>---7-9--------12 1/4---0
0---13 1/2---------------6--0


----------



## srs64

Ok guys this bow was stored under my bed for 14ish 15ish years got back in to shooting and thought I might revive the thing (bad Idea), it still shoots and yes I braved the string to shoot it a bit, I bought it brand new and if memory serve's me it came as a twin cam and we converted it to a single cam, I used to shoot in at around 29 draw now its around 31 LOL. I am wanting new strings and not sure where to start
The ATA is 40inchs I measured it, the rest in on the label it has a string length 59, nuttin on it is even close is what leads me to somewhat remember it was a twin cam
pics below

Any Ideas where to start


----------



## bacon83

Thanks Archerbruce!!!


----------



## tuckcut

*Diamond Hornet*

82 5/8inch String

0-----17.5......26----30.......41----------55.5.........11.5-------0

33 inch buss cable

0-----10...........7inch Y


----------



## Deezlin

Serving specs for an '04 Mathews Icon


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Archerbruce said:


> 62 3/4
> 0---16-------29 1/2--34------16---0
> 
> 44 9/16
> 0----7----------11--0
> 
> 2 speed nocks at 14 1/2


Thanks bruce


----------



## J.C

Deezlin said:


> Serving specs for an '04 Mathews Icon


Thanks Phil :thumbs_up.


----------



## String Twister

Jennings bow,

twist what you have back up to get your draw length back to the 29 you had it at-once satisfied with length/weight/brace pull them and measure then get some made to those lengths.


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the serving specs for a 07 Hoyt 38 Pro XL with #1 cam &1/2 and XT3000 limbs? Need them badly.
Thanks


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have specs for a limbsaver dz-32 with small cams? Thanks!


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone??? I really need this!


deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have specs for a limbsaver dz-32 with small cams? Thanks!


----------



## Archerbruce

Deadzone 32 These should work

String 52 1/4
0----13 1/2--------------23 1/8------29 1/8-----------0---13 1/2

Buss 34 1/8
>------8---10--------------10--0

Control 38 1/4
0----6 1/2-------------------12----0


----------



## deerhunter81

Thank you sir!!!



Archerbruce said:


> Deadzone 32 These should work
> 
> String 52 1/4
> 0----13 1/2--------------23 1/8------29 1/8-----------0---13 1/2
> 
> Buss 34 1/8
> >------8---10--------------10--0
> 
> Control 38 1/4
> 0----6 1/2-------------------12----0


----------



## Deezlin

I have done several of these bows so I am pretty sure the dimensions are correct.


----------



## elitegirl500

Any one have string and cable lengths for the vandetta xl?


----------



## golfnut721

I need serving lengths for a contender elite w/3000 limbs and spirals. Thanks Guys


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for serving specs for a AR 31 RAM AND A HALF.


----------



## deerhunter81

elitegirl500 said:


> Any one have string and cable lengths for the vandetta xl?


PSE Vendetta XL 2010 
Shooting string 65"
0-22.25 ----28-30.25----32-36----20-0
Speed nocks
first 2 @18" next [email protected] 19.5" 2 [email protected] 21.5 , top of string from the end loop [email protected] 15.75 next [email protected] 17.25 and [email protected] 18.75
Buss cable 36.75"
0-8 ------< 9-7 "
Control 42.25
0-12-----8-0


----------



## special

Ill pass on any specs I have that may help...Ive been trying to find time to put them all on a spec sheet,But I havent got that far yet.
[email protected]

Does anyone have the K & K Vindicator specs yet??


----------



## NHBows

Does anyone have the serving specs for a *Diamond Razor Edge*. 

Thanks


----------



## skye5317

Razor Edge 
From an earlier post

Bottom to Top on string 50 1/8' 
0---14.75------23---28------14.75---0 

Bottom to Top on Cables 32' 
0---8.75---------6----0 
Split


----------



## fingers shooter

x force 7 string and cable lengths in the top thread I see two diff ones could someone tell me which one is correct or maybe I'm looking at it wrong


----------



## Curly26200

Hello, 
I need hoyt spec for a Hoyt Faslflight 97 ou 96.
If somebody can help me, Thanks in advance


----------



## NHBows

skye5317 said:


> Razor Edge
> From an earlier post
> 
> Bottom to Top on string 50 1/8'
> 0---14.75------23---28------14.75---0
> 
> Bottom to Top on Cables 32'
> 0---8.75---------6----0
> Split


Skye
Thank you very much. I actually did search it before I posted and all I got for results were others asking for the same thing with no replies.


----------



## PiranhaCBS

Anyone have the serving specs for a Parker Frontier? S=93.75 BC=35.25

Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

2011 Mathews Z7 Magnum

string 90-7/8" 

cable 34-1/2"


----------



## BOWDEADLY28

anyone have specs for 2011 omen pro?? 28in


----------



## ArcherWolf

60X said:


> Those lengths don't match was we have on file. String appears long and cable appears short.


Brad,
The specs are not listed on the public website. The measurements I posted were from the take-offs. However, you are correct. I went on the retailers site and got the actual specs. Which is 90-7/8 string and 34-1/2 cable. I will see about getting that post corrected so if someone searches for it, they will get the correct specs. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## ArcherWolf

2011 Mathews Z7 Magnum

string 90-7/8" 

cable 34-1/2

Thank you Lou ! :thumbs_up but you could have kept the serving lengths LOL. 

String 0-----24-1/2-----28-----32-----42----------77-----10-----0 

Cable >-----6---18-1/4--------------------9-1/2-----0


----------



## zombiehitman

This is SO tremendously interesting and educational!
Now, off to build my string factory (jig)!
Woohoo!
Dave


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have Hoyt Vicxen serving specs? I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## JHolling

Hi, 
Would anyone have the serving lengths for a 2011 PSE Bowmadness XL? Thanks in adavance.
Jon


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the serving info for a 2000 Mathews Q2?
String is 91 5/16"
Cable is 36 5/8"
Thanks


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving lengths for a 2011 PSE Bowmadness XL? Thanks in adavance.
> Jon


Someone. Anyone. Please.


----------



## Archerbruce

skye5317 said:


> Anyone have the serving info for a 2000 Mathews Q2?
> String is 91 5/16"
> Cable is 36 5/8"
> Thanks


0---15 1/2------26 5/8--30 7/8------43 1/2---61 3/4------9---0

>-----7---9-----------------11 ----0


----------



## Archerbruce

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have Hoyt Vicxen serving specs? I really appreciate it!!!


I sent you a PM


----------



## deerhunter81

Archerbruce said:


> I sent you a PM


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## skye5317

Thanks Archerbruce!


----------



## ArcherWolf

Mathews Z7 Extreme
String = 82-7/8"
Buss = 30-1/2"

0-----23-1/4-----26-----30-1/8-----37-3/4---------------69-3/4-----10-----0

>-----6-----17---------------9-1/2-----0


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the 2010 Hoyt Afterburner with 8.5 spirals?


----------



## Fast Ed

I'm looking for the serving specs on a Mathews SBXT and how many strands on a DXT and SBXT?


----------



## zombiehitman

Anyone have the specs for a diamond victory single cam?


----------



## Fast Ed

fast ed said:


> i'm looking for the serving specs on a mathews sbxt and how many strands on a dxt and sbxt?



ttt


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2002 Martin Cougar,
String= 94 
Buss= 39

Thanks HUTCH


----------



## jjw6870

does anyone have serving specs for a 2010 hoyt maxxis 31. #3 base cam? 

thanks jesse


----------



## Fast Ed

Fast Ed said:


> ttt


up top


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a 2002 Martin Cougar,
> String= 94
> Buss= 39
> 
> Thanks HUTCH


 TTT anyone!


----------



## jjw6870

any serving specs for a 2010 hoyt maxxis 31 #3 base cam?


----------



## Barn Burner2

looking for string lengths and serving lengths on an Athens Exceed?!?!


----------



## Flame-Tamer

In need of PSE Vengence string and cable lengths and serving specs. 2005 or 2006.

Thanx,
hank


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Strothers SR-71
String 57-1/4
Top X--------17______26------30_______23.75------22_____17-------X

Cable 38 -3/16
Top X--------9__________________5-------X Bottom

Buss Cable 34-5/8
Top X----2.5____7.75”\___________________9”-------X Bottom
Top X---2.5 _________/


----------



## brianerwin

Has anyone seen those strings by Bowtech?? I am looking for the rubber silencers that they use for those strings.

There are 2 knocks, a space about 1" and then 2 more knocks. It is covered with shrink tubing and the rubber silencer is 
placed right in between the knocks in the 1" gap.

Where do I find those string silencers/ dampeners???


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have switchback xt specs?


----------



## Flame-Tamer

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have switchback xt specs?


Just did one. Stand by.

hank


----------



## Fast Ed

X2!


deerhunter81 said:


> anyone have switchback xt specs?


----------



## Andy.

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have switchback xt specs?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...059212058&highlight=switchback#post1059212058

post 2106


----------



## String Twister

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a 2002 Martin Cougar,
> String= 94
> Buss= 39
> 
> Thanks HUTCH


9.5 32.5---49 61.5---68 77.5---end
7.5" yoke 9" cam serving


----------



## Deer Eliminator

String Twister said:


> 9.5 32.5---49 61.5---68 77.5---end
> 7.5" yoke 9" cam serving


 Thanks String Twister

Hutch


----------



## Center Punch

How about a Strother SX-1, anybody got these ? 
Thanks.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

anyone have serving lengths for 2006 hoyt trykon, string is 53.5, 39.25 on control, and buss 36.25 on 29 inch draw , pm me if you have these on hand. thanks!


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

I need the maxis 31 #3 cam specs too please!! Thanks very much.


----------



## Archerbruce

Maxxis 31 # 3

String 58 1/4
0---16---22.5--25.25------28.5---33--------16--0

Buss 37 1/4
>----7--------21----------------12----0

Control 39 1/2
0----12.5---------------22-----0


----------



## special

MidwestCustom said:


> looking for string lengths and serving lengths on an Athens Exceed?!?!


Athens Exceed
String 59 3/4"

X-------15.......22.5----24.5..........28.5----32.5.........15---------X
3 speed nocks 1/4"in from end of serves.

Cables 41 1/8"
X-----------8............................4----X



Anyone have the K&K Vindicator layouts??


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Thank you archerbruce


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Ok stil need specs for maxxis 31 # 3 cam. The specs up above is the 35 #3 cam. Thanks.


----------



## Archerbruce

Right they one above was a typo, it should have said Maxxis 35 #3

So here is the Maxxis 31 #3

Maxxis 31 # 3

String 54
0---14 1/2------20 1/2--23-------26 1/2----31--------14 1/2-----0

Buss 33 1/4
>----7----14 1/2-----------9---0

Control 35 1/2
0----19 1/2--------------6---0


----------



## fasteddie2488

I need the specs for a 1994 Bear Super Strike XL. String Length 99 3/8 Cable: 42 3/4.
Any help appriciated please.


----------



## ArcherWolf

asa3dpro said:


> 19.5-----25.5--28.5----33.5--39.5---49.5---69----12.5
> 
> 
> Split will be served 8.5 to 10.5 at the split and 9.5 on the end.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.


Bear Lights Out
The above specs are incorrect. The correct specs are as follows: 

String 87-3/4"
0-----end-----17"-----22-1/4"--stopper--24-1/4"-----28-1/4"--center--32-1/4"-----42-1/2"-----idler-----61-12"-----8-1/2"---end---0

>---5-1/2"--yolk--7-1/2"--------------------8-1/2"---end---0


----------



## kwilde

Looking for specs for 2011 omen Pro


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the Hoyt Alpha burner with the 8.5 spirals?
String 60.75
control 40.25
buss 36.25

thanks


----------



## Barn Burner2

looking for lengths on a monster 7 any got it.


Thanks Matt


----------



## String Twister

Need Winchester 31 please. At least the lengths but serving locations would be great as well.


----------



## DannyRO

DannyRO said:


> Bowtech ASSASSIN serving specs PLEASE!!!


Still need them...


----------



## foudarme

gentlemen, how many speed buttons (red brass nock sets) would you put on a reezen's string, 5?


----------



## deerhunter81

Hey guys! I had my computer crash and i lost all of my files that i saved! Over 50 pages of work and I am not a computer wiz to get it back! How do you use the search function to search this post for a certain spec? I have hardly any specs now, but the string orders are still coming! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ArcherWolf

deerhunter81 said:


> Hey guys! I had my computer crash and i lost all of my files that i saved! Over 50 pages of work and I am not a computer wiz to get it back! How do you use the search function to search this post for a certain spec? I have hardly any specs now, but the string orders are still coming! Thanks in advance!!!


There is a search bar up at the top right of the page, under the page counter. This is why I keep hard copies in a file box.


----------



## deerhunter81

I see the search box, but do you just search "drenalin ld string specs" or do you add criteria in the advanced search function? Thanks!


----------



## skye5317

I just type in the type of bow I am looking for. It may bring up extra posts but it usually gets what I need.


----------



## skye5317

Need these bad if anyone has them. 



skye5317 said:


> Anyone have the Hoyt Alpha burner with the 8.5 spirals?
> String 60.75
> control 40.25
> buss 36.25
> 
> thanks


----------



## deerhunter81

Thanks, I will try that!!!!




skye5317 said:


> I just type in the type of bow I am looking for. It may bring up extra posts but it usually gets what I need.


----------



## bernardinifan

need sting and cable lenght for bow tech equilizer


----------



## ArcherWolf

bernardinifan said:


> need sting and cable lenght for bow tech equilizer


Bowtech Spec Charts<--------<<<< clicky


----------



## skye5317

Bowtech Assassin specs

String 55 7/16

0--18 21--22 5/8 26 3/4--29 1/2 18--0

Cables 36 5/8

0--6 11/16 12 1/2--0


Speed nocks
1st and 2nd starting at 16 1/8
3rd 17 1/8
gap between 2 and 3 for silencer


----------



## gabuckslammer

*Nuclear Ice*

Does anyone have the serving specs for the Diamond Nuclear Ice?

I have the string and cable lengths. Ive searched on here and Diamond website and only can find the lengths, not the specs.

Thanks!


----------



## DannyRO

skye5317 said:


> Bowtech Assassin specs
> 
> String 55 7/16
> 
> 0--18 21--22 5/8 26 3/4--29 1/2 18--0
> 
> Cables 36 5/8
> 
> 0--6 11/16 12 1/2--0
> 
> 
> Speed nocks
> 1st and 2nd starting at 16 1/8
> 3rd 17 1/8
> gap between 2 and 3 for silencer


Thank You!!!


----------



## DannyRO

I need the specs for 2009 PSE Dream Season GX. String is 61.63" and Cable 33.81".
Thank you.


----------



## deerhunter81

i really need axe7 and evo specs! thanks!


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> i really need axe7 and evo specs! thanks!


Found this spec. Need mathews drenalin!!!! Thanks!


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Found this spec. Need mathews drenalin!!!! Thanks!


Anyone? Really need this one!


----------



## Fast Ed

tcarchery08 said:


> need lengths and serving specs for a 08 elite gto 28" draw with sts.
> Thank you


x2!


----------



## skye5317

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone? Really need this one!


This is what I have for an 07 Drenalin

String 91 5/8"
0--17 27 1/2--32 1/2 42--76 1/4 8--0

Buss cable 35 5/8"
0--9 18--7 1/2 < 0


----------



## fasteddie2488

String: 61.63
0----20 3/4------24.5---27-----29---33 1/4-------20 3/4---------0

Control: 36.5
0--4-----------10-----0

Buss Cable: 33.81
0---8-10-------8----0


----------



## deerhunter81

Thanks alot!!!!



skye5317 said:


> This is what I have for an 07 Drenalin
> 
> String 91 5/8"
> 0--17 27 1/2--32 1/2 42--76 1/4 8--0
> 
> Buss cable 35 5/8"
> 0--9 18--7 1/2 < 0


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 hoyt vantage elite xt2000 soiral X 29" draw, string 60.75, control 46", and yoke 43"? Thanks!


----------



## DannyRO

fasteddie2488 said:


> String: 61.63
> 0----20 3/4------24.5---27-----29---33 1/4-------20 3/4---------0
> 
> Control: 36.5
> 0--4-----------10-----0
> 
> Buss Cable: 33.81
> 0---8-10-------8----0


Thank you for PSE Dream Season GX 2009 specs. :thumbs_up


----------



## deerhunter81

is this correct? Looks like the yoke would be 10"....


Dthbyhoyt said:


> Hoyt 2011 CRX #2 Cam
> 
> String @ 51.25 0--------14.5-------19.25------22---------25.5--------29.5------------14.5-------0
> 
> Control @ 35.5 0-------6 ---------------------------------19.5---------0
> 
> Buss @ 33.25 >---------23------18----------------9---------0
> (roller grd )


----------



## Fast Ed

need lengths and serving specs for a 08 elite gto 28" draw with sts.
Thank you


----------



## Fast Ed

Ttt


----------



## wolfceagle

*Golden eagle pro formula system compound bow*

Hey, Can someone please help me with the string and cable lengths on this bow. Also any specs would be greatly 
appreciated. I am trying to restore it for my son, but when I got it, it was missing string and cables. It also doesn't have 
any other info on it. so I don't know the draw weight or length. The bow is 48" ata not strung, if this helps. It is also 
camo.
I do appreciate it.
Chris


----------



## deerhunter81

MaitlandUSA 
* * *HYBRID CAM STRING LENGTH CHART * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
*
2011 ZEUS VTR Cam (large cam)
String 66 ¼”
Control Cable 41 ¼”
Split Yoke Cable 38 1/8”
String has 17 ½” serving on both ends, control cable has 11” serving one side and 5” on the other, Split cable has 9” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center if bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 ZEUS VTR Short Draw Cam
String 63 1/8”
Control Cable 41 ¼”
Split Yoke Cable 38 1/8”
String has 17 ½” serving on both ends, control cable has 11” serving one side and 5” on the other, Split cable has 9” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center if bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 RETRIBUTION VTR Cam
String 61 5/8”
Control Cable 36 7/8”
Split Yoke Cable 34 1/8”
String has 17 ½” serving on both ends, control cable has 11” serving one side and 5” on the other, Split cable has 9” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 ZEUS VTX Cam
String 60 3/8”
Control Cable 40 ¼”
Split Yoke Cable 38 7/8”
String has 15” serving on both ends, control cable has 9” serving one side and 5” serving on the other, split cable has 8 ½” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2011 RETRIBUTION VTX Cam
String 56 ¾”
Control Cable 35 7/8”
Split Yoke Cable 34 ½”
String has 15” serving on both ends, control cable has 9” serving one side and 5” serving on the other, split cable has 8 ½” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*
2010 ZEUS VTX Cam
String 60 5/8”
Control Cable 39 7/8”
Split Yoke Cable 38 ½”
String has 15” serving on both ends, control cable has 9” serving one side and 5” serving on the other, split cable has 8 ½” serving on the module side, center serve is 1” high from center of bow because the burger holes are 1” from shelf.
*
*


----------



## deerhunter81

Does anyone have the *bear attack specs*? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bow pro

Does anyone have the specs for the Darton 2800? I also need the speed nock locations for the 3800 as well. Thanks in advance for your help guy's!


----------



## Bow pro

Attack specs
string 92.5
cable 32 11/6 
0-22----30-34----40.25-42.25--------46-66---------9.25-0
>5.5-8.5------------------9.25-0


----------



## Fast Ed

fast ed said:


> need lengths and serving specs for a 08 elite gto 28" draw with sts.
> Thank you


ttt


----------



## deerhunter81

Thanks Shane!!!



Bow pro said:


> Attack specs
> string 92.5
> cable 32 11/6
> 0-22----30-34----40.25-42.25--------46-66---------9.25-0
> >5.5-8.5------------------9.25-0


----------



## deerhunter81

Fast Ed said:


> need lengths and serving specs for a 08 elite gto 28" draw with sts.
> Thank you


I think I have this at home...will check!


----------



## Fast Ed

deerhunter81 said:


> I think I have this at home...will check!


Thanks lookin foward to it


----------



## deerhunter81

Fast Ed said:


> Thanks lookin foward to it


From Kevin Strother himself!
GTO
The string is 55 3/16" total length. Using 24 strands of 452X
Servings are as follows from top of string:
0"-15" end serving .016 dia serving
Center starts at 25 3/4" - 29" .021 dia serving
Suppressor serving 32"-34"
End serving 40 3/16" -55 3/16"
loops size is .700
1 twist per inch of length
Cable is made with 24 strands of 452X
37 9/16" total
end serving as follows
0"-10" loop size .700
end serving starts @ 33-37 9/16" with a .500 loop
.016 dia end serving.
1 twist per 2" of length


----------



## Fast Ed

deerhunter81 said:


> From Kevin Strother himself!
> GTO
> The string is 55 3/16" total length. Using 24 strands of 452X
> Servings are as follows from top of string:
> 0"-15" end serving .016 dia serving
> Center starts at 25 3/4" - 29" .021 dia serving
> Suppressor serving 32"-34"
> End serving 40 3/16" -55 3/16"
> loops size is .700
> 1 twist per inch of length
> Cable is made with 24 strands of 452X
> 37 9/16" total
> end serving as follows
> 0"-10" loop size .700
> end serving starts @ 33-37 9/16" with a .500 loop
> .016 dia end serving.
> 1 twist per 2" of length


Thank you


----------



## Bow pro

Anyone have the specs for a Monster 7?


----------



## deerhunter81

Monster 6, The M7 uses the same string/cable lengths and serving specs.
string 59 1/8"
0---------19.5--------24.5--25.5--------29-----32-------------------19.5--------0
----end-----------------sts---------------center-------------------------end----
cables 30 7/8" 
0---------------5------------------17.5--------------------------9-------0
unserved loop-------roller serving--------------------------------end--served loop
yoke 12"
0------------------4-----------------8------------------0
---unserved------------served------------unserved-------


> =Bow pro;1061229610]Anyone have the specs for a Monster 7?


----------



## TN ARCHER

I'm looking for lengths and serving specs on a 2010 /2011 Bow Madness XL.

I don't know if they are different between these two years or not. I made a set off what I had found and they are not right.

I think I got lengths off the tune charts. 99.5 and 37.75.

The bow will not time and the ata and brace are way off.

The serving specs were from this thread and they are way off. If the length is wrong to start i know the serving specs will be off.

Any help is greatly appreciated .


----------



## deerhunter81

Not sure of the specs but the 10 and 11 have different cams!



TN ARCHER said:


> I'm looking for lengths and serving specs on a 2010 /2011 Bow Madness XL.
> 
> I don't know if they are different between these two years or not. I made a set off what I had found and they are not right.
> 
> I think I got lengths off the tune charts. 99.5 and 37.75.
> 
> The bow will not time and the ata and brace are way off.
> 
> The serving specs were from this thread and they are way off. If the length is wrong to start i know the serving specs will be off.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated .


----------



## Barn Burner2

Looking for 2011 Bowtech Destroyer 350?


----------



## Big Daddy M

Does anybody have the specs for a K and K Vengeance?


----------



## shermo

MidwestCustom said:


> Looking for 2011 Bowtech Destroyer 350?


Here you go;


----------



## ex-wolverine

2011 ATHENS EXCEED

Being told they are differnet lengths and locations than the 2010

Thanks


----------



## OCGoalie2008

Anyone have the Bear Carnage specs?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have the serving specs for a Martin Shadowcat 2.0 nitro cams
string 63.5
buss 46

Hutch


----------



## Big Daddy M

K and K vengeance? Anybody? The manufacturer is a little slow in their response time...been waiting for over a week and still no reply.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Looking for 2011 moneymaker X string lengths.


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone know if the darton pro 3800 specs are the same as the ds3800? Also anyone have speed nock locations? Thanks!


----------



## String Twister

Need diamond dead eye please.
serving locations.
Thanx


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have k&k vengeance specs yet?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a Martin Shadowcat 2.0 nitro cams
> string 63.5
> buss 46
> 
> Hutch


anyone?

Hutch


----------



## martinarcher1

Anyone have the specs for an Athens Afflixtion?? Thx!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 Martin Saber.
STRING 90"
Buss 33 3/4"

Thanks Hutch


----------



## bluerocker

anyone have serving spec's for a hoyt ultra-elite with 2000 limbs and number 5 spiral, I just cant find it,, thanks for your help


----------



## lrbergin

How about serving specs for a Maitland VTR Retribution? Anybody have any serving locations for it?


----------



## deerhunter81

lrbergin said:


> How about serving specs for a Maitland VTR Retribution? Anybody have any serving locations for it?


I posted this on this thread maybe one or two pages back! I got everything from rob except the suppressor location. Make sure you get the right cam size!


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyine have this or the k&k vengeance?


deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone know if the darton pro 3800 specs are the same as the ds3800? Also anyone have speed nock locations? Thanks!


----------



## fasteddie2488

Diamong Dead Eye- Here ya go String Twister. Right off the the stock strings.
String 91 3/4
0------20 3/4 23 1/2---25 1/4 28 1/2----32 1/4 44 1/2---------76 1/4 9 1/2-------0 End

Cable 33
Split End 0 5 9 1/2-------15 9 1/4------0 End


----------



## Barn Burner2

Does anyone have layouts for:
2008 Iron mace
Hoyt ultratec 2000 limbs cam and a half

Thanks guys.


----------



## deerhunter81

Deezlin said:


> This is what I have.


Page 31 and post 910 for the iron mace.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Thank you sir


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976

Does anyone have the string and cable length for a Hoyt AM 35 with #2 cam?


----------



## ArcherWolf

Hoyt Smoke said:


> Does anyone have the string and cable length for a Hoyt AM 35 with #2 cam?


String 54-3/4" 0------15-1/4"----2"1--21-1/2"----25-1/'2-------31'-----------15-1/4"--------0

Buss Cable 37" >-------8"----10"------------------9"------0

Control Cable 39-1/4" 0----------11"-------------5-1/2"------0


----------



## baldyhunter

Hey guys,
I just wanted to let everyone know that if you all need any of the newer bowtech specs or info feel free to pm me. I am a dealer and usually have access to the new bows pretty quickly. I just don't have the time to check this thread very often.
Ken


----------



## Bow pro

I need some help with a Hoyt Rampage XT with number 2 cams. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Looking for the specs for a bowtech General can not find them in the thread,
Thanks


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

looking for string length and cable lengths for darton vapor. thanks


----------



## baldyhunter

Got a few requests for nock locations on the Bowtech Invasion.....two sets of three nocks located 16 5/16 and 18 7/16 on both sides from string end.


----------



## baldyhunter

MoBuzzCut said:


> Looking for the specs for a bowtech General can not find them in the thread,
> Thanks


Bowtech General
String: 58 3/4
0-20...27 1/4-32 3/8...20-0
Cable1 37 3/16
0-6 1/2...15 1/2-22...11 1/4-0

Cable 2
Same except roller 12-18 1/2


----------



## baldyhunter

Anyone have serving specs for a HC Max Force. Cables string 58 1/8 cables 41 1/4.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## MoBuzzCut

baldyhunter said:


> Bowtech General
> String: 58 3/4
> 0-20...27 1/4-32 3/8...20-0
> Cable1 37 3/16
> 0-6 1/2...15 1/2-22...11 1/4-0
> 
> Cable 2
> Same except roller 12-18 1/2


Thank you


----------



## paczek46

Looking for 2009 Bowtech Brigadier string and cable lengths. Anyone helps?


----------



## baldyhunter

Need 2010 Z 28 specs along with the HC max Force as well if anyone could help
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter

baldyhunter said:


> Need 2010 Z 28 specs along with the HC max Force as well if anyone could help
> Ken


Got the z 28 specs but still looking for the High Country Max Force.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## deerhunter81

baldyhunter said:


> Need 2010 Z 28 specs along with the HC max Force as well if anyone could help
> Ken


Here is the spec chart for the z28....http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2010/2010_Z28_Spec_Sheet_12.08.09.pdf


----------



## Barn Burner2

Still looking for a hoyt ultatec with 200o limbs, cam and a half


----------



## Barn Burner2

Also looking for some help with a Bear Carnage. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## bcarchery

Mathews MXZ 1995 Anyone have a length on the string?


----------



## paczek46

ifound it!! Bowtech Brigadier 2009 specs 
ATA40"
string 61 3/8
cable 43 5/8


----------



## baldyhunter

Bowtech Heartbreaker
string 50 1/8
0-15 1/4 18 1/4-20 1/8 23 3/4-27 15 1/4-0
Cables 33 7/8
9 3/4 4 1/2
Speed nocks start 13 1/4..... 2 speed nocks, silencer, 1 speed nock


----------



## MoBuzzCut

baldyhunter said:


> Bowtech General
> String: 58 3/4
> 0-20...27 1/4-32 3/8...20-0
> Cable1 37 3/16
> 0-6 1/2...15 1/2-22...11 1/4-0
> 
> Cable 2
> Same except roller 12-18 1/2


What are the speed nock locations for the Bowtech General
Thanks in advance


----------



## bcarchery

bcarchery said:


> Mathews MXZ 1995 Anyone have a length on the string?


94 15/16 39


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have the string and cable lengths for a Parker Phoenix 34? I found 95 3/4 and 35 3/4 online but my customes bow is 3/8 of an inch too long ATAand only pulling 64#s. I just wanna check if someone has differnt lengths before I buid.


----------



## bernardinifan

do any of you have the string lenght and serving spec for the hoyt seven 37.
thanks


----------



## fasteddie2488

Also looking for serving specs for a 09/10 PSE Bowmadness XS Please!!!
String Length: 86.5 Cable: 29 5/8


----------



## deerhunter81

*Parker Pheonix 34*



fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have the string and cable lengths for a Parker Phoenix 34? I found 95 3/4 and 35 3/4 online but my customes bow is 3/8 of an inch too long ATAand only pulling 64#s. I just wanna check if someone has differnt lengths before I buid.


Here is what i have, haven't used it yet though!
parker pheonix 34.
Lengths are string 95.75 cable 35.75    
0--19 1/2-----28 1/2---33-----43 5/8----67-----10

0--9 and 8 to 10 in yoke


----------



## Center Punch

fasteddie2488 said:


> Also looking for serving specs for a 09/10 PSE Bowmadness XS Please!!!
> String Length: 86.5 Cable: 29 5/8


0...18...23 3/4-26 1/2...28 1/2-32 1/4...41 1/2-61 1/2...9....0 Idler serv. opt.

Y...7 9...0


----------



## fasteddie2488

Thanks. Thats what we pulled off it so were gonna go with that and tweek it. Thanks again deerhunter81.


----------



## fasteddie2488

Center Punch said:


> 0...18...23 3/4-26 1/2...28 1/2-32 1/4...41 1/2-61 1/2...9....0 Idler serv. opt.
> 
> Y...7 9...0


Thank you thank you Center Punch!


----------



## baldyhunter

How about a Hoyt Trycon XL
String 53.75
CC 38.25
Control 41.25
Any help would be appreciated.
Ken


----------



## Bow pro

baldyhunter said:


> How about a Hoyt Trycon XL
> String 53.75
> CC 38.25
> Control 41.25
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Ken


Let me check when I get home tonight Ken


----------



## flatline_shoote

Anyone have serving specs for a mathews switchback xt

Thanks in advance


----------



## fasteddie2488

flatline_shoote said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a mathews switchback xt
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here ya go flateline_shoote

String 87 1/4
0*****17 1/4-----27****31----------40 1/2*********72 1/2--------9 3/4*******0

Cable: 33 1/4
Y----6******16-----8*****0


----------



## Bow pro

Here is the Tryon XL This is the z-3.5 cam
String 53.75
0-----14 5/8------27.5--31.5--------14 5/8---0

Buss 38.25

>/8------------------5.5----0 8inch floating yoke

CC 41.25

0----13------------5.5--0


----------



## baldyhunter

Bow pro said:


> Here is the Tryon XL This is the z-3.5 cam
> String 53.75
> 0-----14 5/8------27.5--31.5--------14 5/8---0
> 
> Buss 38.25
> 
> >/8------------------5.5----0 8inch floating yoke
> 
> CC 41.25
> 
> 0----13------------5.5--0


Excellent!

Thank you!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a Martin Shadowcat 2.0 nitro cams
> string 63.5
> buss 46
> 
> Hutch


anyone!


----------



## flatline_shoote

thanks fasteddie


----------



## bowdude

Anyone have specs on a High Country Brute Force?


----------



## Center Punch

Can someone tell me if the bowtech admiral serv. specs will work on the admiral flex as well? Can't find specs for admiral flex....thanks.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Still looking for the ultratec and now a G5 Heat, any help would be awesome.


----------



## wildlifecowboy

*Golden Eagle ultra evolution string and cable length?*

I need the length of the cables and the length of the string. Does anyone know where I could find this info?

Thanks.


----------



## mark hatcher

I'm in need of string and cable lengths and serving specs for a diamond nuclear ice. Not sure what year model is


----------



## btmckay

Looking for serving specs for a 2005 Hoyt ProTec with cam and 1/2 XT200 limbs 
Tks
Brian


----------



## nickel shooter5

Can anyone help with the serving layout and lengths on a string and cable for a z7 magnum


----------



## bowtecee

MXZ from Matthews list from the shop I have 94 15/16" bowstring and 40 3/16" cable with 39" axle to axle.


----------



## bowtecee

regarding the bowtech admiral.....Nope string lengths and servings are completely different. PM me for info.


----------



## ArcherWolf

nickel shooter5 said:


> Can anyone help with the serving layout and lengths on a string and cable for a z7 magnum


Post #2639


----------



## Barn Burner2

Looking for layouts on a New Breed Cyborg, any help would be great.


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976

I need the string,cable,and serving lengths for a 2006 Hoyt Pro Elite with 3000 limbs and (D) cams


----------



## MoBuzzCut

MidwestCustom said:


> Looking for layouts on a New Breed Cyborg, any help would be great.


IS it a 2010 or 2011? They are differnt specs on the two years


----------



## MoBuzzCut

I have searched and can not find it need the specs for a Mathews Hyperlite.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Also need the specs for a Hoyt Contender with #1 cam


----------



## Barn Burner2

Its an 2011 with the old Bionix Cams.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Need the specs for a maxxis 35 with #2 cams. searched the thread, and saw lots of requests for it, but couldn't find the specs anywhere....
Thanks!


----------



## deerhunter81

Need carbon matrix plus ld #3 serving specs...anyone have this? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## fasteddie2488

MoBuzzCut said:


> I have searched and can not find it need the specs for a Mathews Hyperlite.


If I am not mistaken the Hyperlite specs are the same is the DXT. Without the roller guard Idler seving should stop around 60. But someone could double check me on that.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Looking for an Athens Afflixtion layouts


----------



## special

08 Guardian..
I have the 07 Guardian specs..Can anyone confirm if the 08 is the same please??
Rob


----------



## special

MidwestCustom said:


> Looking for an Athens Afflixtion layouts


My AffliXtion came with 9"serves at each end of the cables...i dont know if it was a mistake or deliberate,But it wasnt neccessary...
Heres my layouts..
String 57 7/8"
X-----15.5.....21.75---23.75-------26.75--------32.25........15.5-----X
3 speed nocks @ 15"....long centre serve covers TRCS stop rubber.
Cables 39 7/16

X---------9..........................5------X


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Need carbon matrix plus ld #3 serving specs...anyone have this? Thanks in advance!!!


Really need this one, if anyone has it! Thanks!


----------



## String Twister

Thanx eddie!


fasteddie2488 said:


> Diamong Dead Eye- Here ya go String Twister. Right off the the stock strings.
> String 91 3/4
> 0------20 3/4 23 1/2---25 1/4 28 1/2----32 1/4 44 1/2---------76 1/4 9 1/2-------0 End
> 
> Cable 33
> Split End 0 5 9 1/2-------15 9 1/4------0 End


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Need carbon matrix plus ld #3 serving specs...anyone have this? Thanks in advance!!!


anyone....32.5" draw


----------



## bowdude

Anyone have string specs for a Martin Orion?


----------



## bowdude

String is 86 1/2" Cable is 35 1/4" Just need serving specs.


----------



## String Twister

here is a tracer with the same lengths
0--8 28---45 55.5---61.5 70.5end
7.5" yoke with 9" cam serving for cable


----------



## 60X

Looking for mcpherson screamer and jennings strike serving specs


----------



## Osageman

anyone know the serving specs for 2005 hoyt pro elite xt 2000?

string 53" 
cc 42,25
bc 39,75

thanks


----------



## MoBuzzCut

MidwestCustom said:


> Its an 2011 with the old Bionix Cams.


Here are the specs for the 2010 Cams.
String
need to make the loops a 1/2 inch
60"
0----16-------27.5---32.5----------16----0

cables
also need to make the loops a 1/2"
42 1/8"
0----10"---------------5.5"----0


----------



## MoBuzzCut

MoBuzzCut said:


> Also need the specs for a Hoyt Contender with #1 cam


Still looking for these specs please anyone.


----------



## Osageman

please,anyone knows the serving specs for 2005 hoyt pro elite xt 2000?

string 53"
cc 42,25
bc 39,75

thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

Osageman said:


> please,anyone knows the serving specs for 2005 hoyt pro elite xt 2000?
> 
> string 53"
> cc 42,25
> bc 39,75
> 
> String
> 0----14------------23---28------------14---0
> 
> Buss
> >-----7 1/2---9----------------11--0
> 
> Control
> 0------13 1/4---------------5 1/2----0


----------



## Archerbruce

MoBuzzCut said:


> Also need the specs for a Hoyt Contender with #1 cam


What cam is it? Cam 1/2 Plus or Spiral


----------



## 60X

Looking for 
mcpherson screamer 
jennings strike 
bowtech vital impact(sportsman's warehouse)


----------



## Osageman

Thank you very much archerbruce!!!!


----------



## Osageman

for you guys:

*2011 Omen Pro
2010 Dream Season UF as above!*

Measured from my Bows(Original Stockstring)

String 63,062 0-21----29,5-33,5----21
CC 38,68 0-3,7--------10,6-0
BC 35,68 0-7,85------9,85-7,85----Y


----------



## 60X

mcpherson screamer 
jennings strike 
bowtech vital impact(sportsman's warehouse) 
browning bloodbrother need lengths and layout
browning omni burner
Darton apache need lengths and layout
pearson penetrater need lengths and layout

I've never heard of any of these bows. Let the fun times begin.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Archerbruce said:


> What cam is it? Cam 1/2 Plus or Spiral


Cam 1/2 sorry about that.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Need the specs for a Parker Trailblazer XP
String 90 1/4"
Cable 33 3/4"


----------



## crawford1

Anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Katara XL 28" draw. I know the string length is 55.25", control cable is 41" ,split yoke cable is 38"....Thanks


----------



## crawford1

Does anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Alphamax 32 with a #3 cam. I know the string is 55", contol is 36.75", split cable is 34.5". Thanks again


----------



## Archerbruce

MoBuzzCut said:


> Also need the specs for a Hoyt Contender with #1 cam


String 54”
0---15 ½-----------23 ½----28 ½------------15 ½-----0
Control 42”
0-----13 ¼----------------5.5-----0
Buss 39 ¾
>-----7 ½---9 ½-----------------11---0


----------



## fasteddie2488

I need serving specs for a Hoyt MagnaTec string length 96 3/4 and cable of 40 3/4 PLEASE. As soon as possible if someone has them.


----------



## deerhunter81

Need specs for a high country speed pro eliminator 32.5" draw, large trinary cams. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Archerbruce said:


> String 54”
> 0---15 ½-----------23 ½----28 ½------------15 ½-----0
> Control 42”
> 0-----13 ¼----------------5.5-----0
> Buss 39 ¾
> >-----7 ½---9 ½-----------------11---0


Thank You


----------



## jamiej

*2011 bow madness xl*

I need the string and cable lenths and serving specs for a 2011 bowmadness xl. Thanks Jamie


----------



## String Twister

96.5 redline cam
11 35---50 63---69 80 3/4 end
std cable-use 8" yoke with 10" of cam serving


fasteddie2488 said:


> I need serving specs for a Hoyt MagnaTec string length 96 3/4 and cable of 40 3/4 PLEASE. As soon as possible if someone has them.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

I need Serving and string specs for 2010 Bowmadness mc


----------



## str8arrow

Anyone have the serving soecs to a HCA Max Extreme? Need this one bad!!!!
Thanks
Terry


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Looking for Parker Pheonix 32 please, thx in advance!!!


----------



## String Twister

Need pse Brute HP 93.75
serving locations please.


----------



## String Twister

str8arrow said:


> Anyone have the serving soecs to a HCA Max Extreme? Need this one bad!!!!
> Thanks
> Terry


I need the lengths to help you as I have many different max extremes


----------



## String Twister

Hinkelmonster said:


> Looking for Parker Pheonix 32 please, thx in advance!!!


Which one-whats your string length?


----------



## String Twister

fasteddie2488 said:


> I need serving specs for a Hoyt MagnaTec string length 96 3/4 and cable of 40 3/4 PLEASE. As soon as possible if someone has them.


redline cam locations are
11 35---50 63---69 80.75


----------



## str8arrow

Here's what I have 
String 85.25
Buss Cable 34.5

thanks



String Twister said:


> I need the lengths to help you as I have many different max extremes


----------



## String Twister

fasteddie2488 said:


> I need serving specs for a Hoyt MagnaTec string length 96 3/4 and cable of 40 3/4 PLEASE. As soon as possible if someone has them.


redline cam locations are
11 35---50 63---69 80.75


----------



## String Twister

str8arrow said:


> Here's what I have
> String 85.25
> Buss Cable 34.5
> 
> thanks


Here ya go
9 26---46 55---60 69.25-end 2 speed nocks 14" from end
7" yoke


----------



## String Twister

String Twister said:


> Need pse Brute HP 93.75
> serving locations please.


nevermind-I have it....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Anybody have serving spec's for a Diamond Guide Series 

String @ 89.1/4
Cable @ 34 3/16


Thanks


----------



## fasteddie2488

I need 2009 Diamond Rock Specs. String: 84 3/16 Cable: 33 3/4 PLEASE. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fasteddie2488

String Twister said:


> redline cam locations are
> 11 35---50 63---69 80.75


Thanks String Twister


----------



## fasteddie2488

jamiej said:


> I need the string and cable lenths and serving specs for a 2011 bowmadness xl. Thanks Jamie


String: 99 1/4
0******20 1/2-------26 1/2***28 3/4-----31****35-----------------------------9*****0
37 5/8
0-----7***9----------8 1/2*****0


----------



## Barn Burner2

Looking for a Bear Advantage Hunter layouts


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have serving specs for 07 Martin Scepter 4
string 52.75
buss 39.25


Hutch


----------



## bacon83

Need specs for an 09 Bowtech Sniper please!!


----------



## ArcherWolf

bacon83 said:


> Need specs for an 09 Bowtech Sniper please!!


Bowtech Sniper

String 60-1/8" 
Cables 37-11/16"

0---end--->16-1/2"---------->29"--center-->33"----------16-1/2"<---end---0

0---end--->11"---------------------5-1/2"<---end---0


----------



## bacon83

ArcherWolf said:


> Bowtech Sniper
> 
> String 60-1/8"
> Cables 37-11/16"
> 
> 0---end--->16-1/2"---------->29"--center-->33"----------16-1/2"<---end---0
> 
> 0---end--->11"---------------------5-1/2"<---end---0


Thank you ArcherWolf!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have serving specs for 07 Martin Scepter 4
> string 52.75
> buss 39.25
> 
> 
> Hutch


Still need them anybody!

Thanks Hutch


----------



## MoBuzzCut

MoBuzzCut said:


> I need Serving and string specs for 2010 Bowmadness


Still need these anyone please?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## deerhunter81

60X said:


> Looking for lengths or serving specs for an Alpine SS Stealth


Anyone have this??? Thanks!!!!


----------



## jjw6870

need specs for a bear trx


----------



## Archerbruce

MoBuzzCut said:


> Still need these anyone please?
> Thanks
> Dave


2010 Bowmadness
string 93 1/2
0--17 3/4----------24 5/8--27 1/8--------29 3/4--33 3/4-------44 3/4---65 3/4------9 1/4-0
end-------------------string stop-------------Center--------------optional-------------end

Cable 34 1/8
>-----8---10-----------------8--0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have serving specs for *07 Martin Scepter 4*
string 52.75
buss 39.25

also I need string and cable lengths plus serving specs for a *2009 Quest Hps 33*

thanks Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

jjw6870 said:


> need specs for a bear trx


Bear TRX
String = 94-3/4"
Buss = 38-3/4"

0---end--->20.5------>26---center--->33.25------->45.5---idler--->63.5------8.5<---end---0

>---split--->8--->10---------------10<---end---0


----------



## jjw6870

thanks!!!


----------



## Archerbruce

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have serving specs for *07 Martin Scepter 4*
> string 52.75
> buss 39.25
> 
> also I need string and cable lengths plus serving specs for a *2009 Quest Hps 33*
> 
> thanks Hutch


Sceptor 4 
String 52 3/4
0----12 1/2-----------25 1/2----30 1/2-----------12 1/2---0

Cable39 1/4
0-----3--------------9 1/2----0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Thanks ArcheryBruce

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

I need string and cable lengths plus serving specs for a *2009 Quest Hps 33

*Thanks Hutch


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have alpine ss stealth? Thanks in advance!
Jeremy


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Archerbruce said:


> 2010 Bowmadness
> string 93 1/2
> 0--17 3/4----------24 5/8--27 1/8--------29 3/4--33 3/4-------44 3/4---65 3/4------9 1/4-0
> end-------------------string stop-------------Center--------------optional-------------end
> 
> Cable 34 1/8
> >-----8---10-----------------8--0


Thanks Bruce


----------



## ArcherWolf

60X said:


> mcpherson screamer
> jennings strike
> bowtech vital impact(sportsman's warehouse)
> browning bloodbrother need lengths and layout
> browning omni burner
> Darton apache need lengths and layout
> pearson penetrater need lengths and layout
> 
> I've never heard of any of these bows. Let the fun times begin.


Brad, I don't know if this is the same bow but I got a call with an order for a Browning Omni... did not say "burner" but I was given the measured lengths as follows

String = 97"
Buss = 41.5"

0---end--->12------>26.5---center--->33------>47---idler--->63------8<---end---0

>---split--->7.75--->9.5----------------------8<---end---0


----------



## Bow pro

Does any one have the serving spec to a Darton Pro 600? I need these in a bad way. Thanks for the help guy's.

Shane


----------



## ArcherWolf

I could really use the specs for a Hoyt Striker. The only definate information I have is, the string is 96.5" I suspect it has the redline cam. 

Thanks.


----------



## Osageman

does anyone have the specs for a 09 Apex 8 string 103,5 cable 45?
thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> I need string and cable lengths plus serving specs for a *2009 Quest Hps 33
> 
> *Thanks Hutch


I could really use them if anybody has them 
HUTCH


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the serving specs for a bear showdown? 
Thanks


----------



## mark hatcher

Need specs for Mathews legacy


----------



## 60X

Pearson Deisel anyone???


----------



## Bow TKO

I have an oldie but a goodie I need specs for 97 Hoyt Alphatech with Advanced cam. I know the string is 58" and buss cables are 36.5. Thanks


----------



## Bow pro

Can someone help me out with the following string layout's?
Darton Pro 600
Darton Pro 3000
Darton Pro 4000

I dont have jack for Darton's layout's

Thanks
Shane


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Alpine Stealth*



deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have alpine ss stealth? Thanks in advance!
> Jeremy


Here you go


----------



## skye5317

mark hatcher said:


> Need specs for Mathews legacy


This is what I have for the Legacy

String 91.75
0--16.5 26.25--31.25 42.25--76.5 7.5--0

Cable 36.25
>-6--8 15--19.5 9--0


----------



## smoke-pole

anyone got any specs for a HIGH COUNTRY HAVOC. I NO THE STRING LENGHT IS 88 3/8 AND I THINK THE CABLE OR HARNESS IS 34 5/8. NEED THE SERVING SPECS. PLEASE HELP. THIS HAS TURNED INTO A NIGHT MARE. LOL.


----------



## shermo

Does anyone have serving specs for a Mathews MR7?

I have the lengths 62 3/4" , 30 3/8" , 12" just need the serving layouts.

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

I need string and cable lengths plus serving specs for a *2009 Quest Hps 33

*Thanks Hutch


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Anyone have the serving specs for Parker Ultralite 31?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## skye5317

Here is what I have for the Parker Ultralite 31

String 84"
0--17.25 26.25--30.75 40.75--57 9--0

Cable 33.5"
>7--9 9--0


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have the serving specs for a HOYT KOBALT 28" cam and a half plus.String is 51"
Thanks, Chad


----------



## mark hatcher

Thanks for the specs.


----------



## mark hatcher

*Does anyone have the Serving specs For these*

Pse spyder with venom cam 89" string 37" cable. Hoyt vtec 57"string 38 3/4" 42 1/4 bc and control cable


----------



## Flame-Tamer

PSE Carera specs plese.

Hank


----------



## ky.trophy

Need serving specs for a 2011 bowmadness xs.
Thanks,Chad


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt CRX 35 #3 cam String: 58.25 Control Cable: 39.5 Buss Cable 37.25? Thanks in advance.


----------



## skye5317

mark hatcher said:


> Pse spyder with venom cam 89" string 37" cable. Hoyt vtec 57"string 38 3/4" 42 1/4 bc and control cable


PSE Spyder
String 89
0---17 24.25--30 43--62 8--0

cable 37
>8--10 11 1/8--0


----------



## kwilde

Bear Carnage please.


----------



## deerhunter81

thanks Tom!!


ex-wolverine said:


> Here you go


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> I could really use the specs for a Hoyt Striker. The only definate information I have is, the string is 96.5" I suspect it has the redline cam.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone ?


----------



## skye5317

skye5317 said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a bear showdown?
> Thanks


Really need these bad!


----------



## special

Can anyone help with the Mathews MR 7 layouts please?


----------



## Ttorg

Looking for carbon element fuel cam #1 Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> I need string and cable lengths plus serving specs for a *2009 Quest Hps 33
> 
> *Thanks Hutch


 anyone!


----------



## huner-1

anyone have serving specs for a pse Mach X X1........
String is 96.25
cable is 34.75


----------



## JHolling

Parker Frontier
Would anyone have the serving lengths for this bow I desperately need them. Thanks guys.
Jon


----------



## JHolling

Please.


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have Proton or Deadzone 32 large cam specs? They should be the same, or atleast the the small cam specs are the same! Thanks in advance!!!
Jeremy


----------



## deerhunter81

CRX 35 #3 Cam
String 58.25 
0--16-----26--30-----33 1/2--36 1/2------42.25--0
Buss 37.25 w/ static yoke
>-------9 1/4------15 1/2-------------27.25----37.25
Control 39 1/2
0-----22-----------------34------39 1/2


----------



## deerhunter81

huner-1 said:


> anyone have serving specs for a pse Mach X X1........
> String is 96.25
> cable is 34.75[/QUOTE06 PSE MACH X
> 96.25
> 18--30 1/8--34 1/8--(45--67)--10
> 34.75
> STANDARD CABLE SERVE


----------



## bigchet

i am looking for string specs for pse predator. this bow was built for scheels a few years back. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## special

Bear Cheyenne single cam anyone???


----------



## Deer Eliminator

I need string and cable lengths plus serving specs for a *2009 Quest Hps 33

*Thanks Hutch


----------



## Bow pro

Anyone have the spec's for a Quest Prime?


----------



## shermo

Really need the MR7 Layouts if anyone has them available.


----------



## Bow pro

shermo said:


> Really need the MR7 Layouts if anyone has them available.


Hey buddy....my Mathews dealer came over to my shop the other day...I called before he came to have him bring me a MR7 just for you and he had sold his last one the day before. I will get the spec's as soon as he get's another one in....that is if you dont get them before he gets another one in.


----------



## shermo

Bow pro said:


> Hey buddy....my Mathews dealer came over to my shop the other day...I called before he came to have him bring me a MR7 just for you and he had sold his last one the day before. I will get the spec's as soon as he get's another one in....that is if you dont get them before he gets another one in.


Cheers Shane :thumb:


----------



## ArcherWolf

Bow pro said:


> Anyone have the spec's for a Quest Prime?


2011 G5 Prime Shift
String = 22.435" 0---end --->1.5"--->4-7/8"--stopper-->6-3/8"---->10"---center--->13-1/2"----1-1/2"<---end---0
Control = 35.023" 0---end --->11"-------------------8"<---end---0
Parallel Yolks = 34" 0---end--->14-1/2"--->16-1/4---donut--->17-5/8"---14-1/2"<---end---0

* .435" = 7/16"
* .023" = 1/32"


----------



## Bow pro

ArcherWolf said:


> 2011 G5 Prime Shift
> String = 22.435" 0---end --->1.5"--->4-7/8"--stopper-->6-3/8"---->10"---center--->13-1/2"----1-1/2"<---end---0
> Control = 35.023" 0---end --->11"-------------------8"<---end---0
> Parallel Yolks = 34" 0---end--->14-1/2"--->16-1/4---donut--->17-5/8"---14-1/2"<---end---0
> 
> * .435" = 7/16"
> * .023" = 1/32"


Thanks a ton...I needed these!


----------



## deltaforce

*Need Mojo 3D solo cam specs*

Need Mojo 3D solo cam specs


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have Proton or Deadzone 32 large cam specs? They should be the same, or atleast the the small cam specs are the same! Thanks in advance!!!
> Jeremy


Anyone?


----------



## marc_groleau

Hey all,
Does somebody have specs for a 2008 Redhead Toxic?
I did a word search on "toxic" and didn't come up with a previous post.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Andy.

Any body got the lengths and serving specs for a 2006ish HCA sidewinder, the string lengths I found on the HCA site are 91.25" and 34.5".


----------



## marc_groleau

OK folks,
I searched for "toxic" should have searched for "Toxik"


----------



## special

Layouts for the Pearson TX4 R2B2 Cam please!?


----------



## str8arrow

Looking for the specs for a Buckmaster PWC! Anyboby have these?


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for Banshee strings and serving locations?? Anyone..

Hank


----------



## fasteddie2488

Looking for specs on a 2006 Martin ShadowCat single cam. String 85 cable 34.5.

Thanks


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have k & k vindicator string and cable lengths? I have specs for the servings on the vengeance, so I can figure that out! Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## lzeplin

need serving specs for a Bear buckmaster btr pro, string is 88 3/4 cable 35 3/4


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

anyone have string and serving specs for Hoyt Cybertec XT? the Solo cam model? please and thank you


----------



## WIHoyt

I need asap Destroyer 340 serving lengths. I found one on here but its confusing the way the roller gaurfd serving is measured. Any help would be great could even call me anytime tonight 815-670-1650


----------



## bowtecee

*Updated information hope this works*









WIHoyt said:


> I need asap Destroyer 340 serving lengths. I found one on here but its confusing the way the roller gaurfd serving is measured. Any help would be great could even call me anytime tonight 815-670-1650


----------



## bowtecee

Got it for you following the request.


----------



## outbackarcher

I need the serving specs for a Parker Redhawk XP if anyone has them. 

String 90.25 Cable 33.75

Thanks


----------



## Andy.

Jennings strike lengths and serving specs please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Got it thanx

hank


----------



## MoBuzzCut

This is long shot but does anyone have the serving specs for Hoyt Mystic Invader?
Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## String Twister

Forge Dust please
80.75 32.75
need serving locations please
Thanx


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for locations on a Alpine Fatal Impact
String-90
buss-37

Thanks guys


----------



## bacon83

Need specs for a 2011 PSE BowMadness XS! Thanks!


----------



## tuckcut

Heres a new one for the database.....

Reflex Buckskin Slam &1/2 28inc

String 53
BC 36.25
CC 39.5

String 0----------14 24.5----30 14------------0
BC 0----------10 8inch split yoke
CC 0----------11 5.5--------0

Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread!!


----------



## tuckcut

Another new one for the database, I know several were looking for this.

PSE Fire Flite 33

String 90.5

0...........15.75 26.75........32 43.5..............58.5 8............0

Cable 37.5
0...........9 8inch yokes


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a few layouts and serving locations

Alpine Fatal Impact string 90 buss37
Martin Bengal 2 cam control cable is 38
PSE whitetail obsession
PSE Pass thru S-91.75 BC-37.5

Thanks and i would be happy to swap libraries with anyone, i have a couple hundred i would say.


----------



## Archers Finest

looking for lengths and layouts for a pearson anaconda. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tuckcut

*In Search Of:* Tune conversion for a PSE SRL1000 2 cam bow

Tunes are 2780 =?????
String is 56.5

Hoping there are some PSE dealers here.... Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have the specs for a 6 point Defender CLS ?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArcherWolf

tuckcut said:


> *In Search Of:* Tune conversion for a PSE SRL1000 2 cam bow
> 
> Tunes are 2780 =?????
> String is 56.5
> 
> Hoping there are some PSE dealers here.... Thanks


Cable is 40.25"


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have Pearson pride specs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Still looking for a Bengal two cam and a Hoyt Turbo-hawk


----------



## Bow TKO

Anyone have the specs on a hoyt prohawk?

Thanks


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have Pearson pride specs? Thanks in advance!


Really need this one!


----------



## tmg

hey folks

anyone got specs for a bladerunner ISO? (2007 model)

cheers

t.


----------



## Strungout2

*09 Ross Carnivore 34*



Dthbyhoyt said:


> 09 Carnivore 34
> string 62.7/8 O------19.5----24----26.5-------29------34.25------------------19.5------------O
> Control Cable O--------10.5------------------------------------------12.25--------O
> 
> Buss Cable >yoke is 4.25 Long >---6.5---------------------------------3----O
> 
> Crank Cable >yoke is 4.5 Long >-----------------------------------------O serve entire length


What is the control/slave cable length? That info looks wrong or incomplete..

Here is the spec info found elsewhere online:
String: BCY 452X, 62 7/8 inches 
Cable: BCY 452X, 39 7/16 inches (Buss)--26 1/8 inches (Split Buss)
Can someone add that 26 1/8 figure as being for the mini-buss/krank cable and then also include the absent control/slave cable length and then do it all up in one of them fancy pictures?

Finally who wants to try making me a good set offering superior stability over stock Winner Choice? Might be getting a tad bit of reocurring yoke stretch.


----------



## tuckcut

Bowtech Pro 40 (2002) with a 98 3/16th string and 41 1/4 cable

and 

Bowtech Destroyer 340 String is 61 9/16 and cables are 35 1/2 
*
Need serving locations for these 2..... thanks*


----------



## Archerbruce

Pro 40
string 98 3/16
0-16 1/2------------29 1/2--33 1/2--------------9-0
cable 41 1/4
>---7--9-----------------9 1/2-----0

Destroyer 340
String 61 9/16
0---20 3/4-----23 3/4--25 7/8-----29 1/2--33 1/2-----20 3/4-----0
Cables 35 1/2
>------7--------21-----------------9 1/4------0


----------



## tuckcut

Thank you very much!!!



Archerbruce said:


> Pro 40
> string 98 3/16
> 0-16 1/2------------29 1/2--33 1/2--------------9-0
> cable 41 1/4
> >---7--9-----------------9 1/2-----0
> 
> Destroyer 340
> String 61 9/16
> 0---20 3/4-----23 3/4--25 7/8-----29 1/2--33 1/2-----20 3/4-----0
> Cables 35 1/2
> >------7--------21-----------------9 1/4------0


----------



## scottparker

Mathews z7 extreme serving specs??


----------



## scottparker

Looking for 

Martin Saber 2010 serving specs as well.

Thanks.


----------



## tuckcut

scottparker said:


> Mathews z7 extreme serving specs??


From ArcherWolf Post #2657
Z7 Extreme
String = 82-7/8"
Buss = 30-1/2"

0-----23-1/4-----26-----30-1/8-----37-3/4---------------69-3/4-----10-----0

>-----6-----17---------------9-1/2-----0


----------



## scottparker

tuckcut said:


> From ArcherWolf Post #2657
> Z7 Extreme
> String = 82-7/8"
> Buss = 30-1/2"
> 
> 0-----23-1/4-----26-----30-1/8-----37-3/4---------------69-3/4-----10-----0
> 
> >-----6-----17---------------9-1/2-----0


Thanks. How did you find that? I have searched this forum multiple times with no luck.


----------



## tuckcut

Search this thread only, and if the 1st search doesn't pick up what you are looking for, change the wording and try again.


----------



## Millar

Anyone have the layout for a Carbon Matrix
String 58"
Buss 37.5"
CC 39.75

Cheers
Dave


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the 2002 Mathews Icon serving locations.. I have the specs from '03 and '04 but not '02
String is 96-7/8
Cable is 39-5/8
Thanks


----------



## golfnut721

Looking for a Parker Phoenix Micro and a Parker hunter mag. any help would be awesome


----------



## tuckcut

Looking for ALPINE IMPACT X-TREME serving locations...

String is 52.5
Buss Cables are 36

Thanks


----------



## simms

I know this one's been asked for before but has anyone got the string and cable lengths and serving specs for the Bowtech Extreme VFT???

Cheers


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Anyone have the PSE Chaos One specs 
the Omen Pro.
Thanks in advance
Dave
I have searched the thread and cant find the specs for these bows


----------



## bowtecee

*Needing Hoyt 2010 cam.5 Contender Elite* I need to get access to the #3 cam with 60" string, 45.75" control and 43.25 Buss configuration. I can build strings but need serving specs.

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## bowtecee

Here you go for the attachment.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

need the specs for PSE Stinger with NRG cam
Thanks 
Dave


----------



## tuckcut

tuckcut said:


> Looking for ALPINE IMPACT X-TREME serving locations...
> 
> String is 52.5
> Buss Cables are 36
> 
> Thanks


Found them....

0--------12.5 23.5----30.5 12.5--------0

Y_____7..................8.5______0 (x2)


----------



## Millar

Millar said:


> Anyone have the layout for a Carbon Matrix
> String 58"
> Buss 37.5"
> CC 39.75
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Anyone??


----------



## MoBuzzCut

simms said:


> I know this one's been asked for before but has anyone got the string and cable lengths and serving specs for the Bowtech Extreme VFT???
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jonw

I am in need of a couple of serving specs

Mathews MQ 1 70%
Mathews MQ 32 80%
PSE Mohave

If any one has these if would be a great help


----------



## tuckcut

Here are PSE Mach 8 with Twin Turbo Cams

60.5
41.5

String 0--------12.5______27-----31.5______12.5----------0
Cables >-----7.5__________10--------0


----------



## jonw

jonw said:


> I am in need of a couple of serving specs
> 
> Mathews MQ 1 70%
> Mathews MQ 32 80%
> PSE Mohave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has these if would be a great help



Can anyone help I am doing these for a a couple of customers at the store


----------



## simms

MoBuzzCut said:


> View attachment 1172822


Cheers, you're a legend


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for serving specs for 2011 PSE OMEN PRO.

Thanks, Chad


----------



## Archerbruce

MQ 1 70%	
String 95 1/16	0--17 1/4	27.25---31.25	45----62 5/8	9--0
Cable 38 5/8 >--8--10----8---0

MQ32 80%
String 88 1/8 0-- 18 3/4	25.75----30.25	41----59	9--0
Cable 33 7/8 >-----8--10-----------8---0


----------



## MoBuzzCut

MoBuzzCut said:


> Anyone have the PSE Chaos One specs
> the Omen Pro.
> Thanks in advance
> Dave
> I have searched the thread and cant find the specs for these bows


Still need these anyone please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have serving specs for a 2011 Martin Silencer 
string 55 1/4 
buss 36 7/8

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Millar

Millar said:


> Anyone have the layout for a Carbon Matrix
> String 58"
> Buss 37.5"
> CC 39.75
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Still looking for these, if any Hoyt shooters could help, please


----------



## Archerbruce

Carbon Matrix #3

Look at post #1402


----------



## Archerbruce

MoBuzzCut said:


> Still need these anyone please.
> Thanks
> Dave


Chaos One
String
0---15 1/2------26--31--------41---61----8--0
Buss
>----7 1/2--9 1/2--------9--0


----------



## Millar

Archerbruce said:


> Carbon Matrix #3
> 
> Look at post #1402


Thanks Archerbruce I must have missed that one

Cheers
Dave


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Archerbruce said:


> Chaos One
> String
> 0---15 1/2------26--31--------41---61----8--0
> Buss
> >----7 1/2--9 1/2--------9--0


Thanks Bruce


----------



## tuckcut

2008 PSE Brute NRG Inner Cam



88 3/4
34 1/8

0-------15.5____26.5-------32_____43--------60______7-----0

>---------8-----------------8-------0 

****This bow comes without idler wheel serving.....but I served it anyway.....


----------



## golfnut721

Looking for a diamond fugitive 2011 serving locations. Need this one bad. Buddy dry fired his bow the day season started. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## The Bow Shop

hello


----------



## The Bow Shop

20 strand trophy, strong enough for harness ?


----------



## Archerbruce

Yes, BCY recommends 20 to 24 strands of trophy.
If you are shooting an 80# bow I would use 24.
if you are shooting an 50# bow you could use 20.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Need the specs on a 2005 Protec XT 2000 with Cam and Half
Thanks in advance


----------



## Archerbruce

MoBuzzCut said:


> Need the specs on a 2005 Protec XT 2000 with Cam and Half
> Thanks in advance


What size cam and 1/2


----------



## Center Punch

help please, 
Can someone please post specs for the 01 Bowtech G3 bow? The string is 87 1/2 cable is 38 1/6 short cable is 18.0. pulling my hair out on this one.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Still Looking for the specs for the Omen Pro anyone have these.
thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## bowtecee

MoBuzzCut said:


> Still Looking for the specs for the Omen Pro anyone have these.
> thanks in advance
> Dave









Hope this works for you.

Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings.


----------



## Da Vinci

Really needing bear carnage. Bear sent string specs, but I need cable specs for roller guard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Archerbruce

Da Vinci said:


> Really needing bear carnage. Bear sent string specs, but I need cable specs for roller guard. Thanks in advance.


Cable 33 9/16"

>-------5 1/2--7 1/2-------10 3/4---------16 1/4--------------8--0


----------



## Dilligaf

Looking for string serving spec's for Hoyt Alpha elite cam 1.5
String 55.5 BC 38 cc 40
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dorkbuck33

hey there , Jamie @ twisted archer built me a set for a Ross Bowtech carnivore , confusing situation 
on this bow . Bowtech manual has cardiac in it with the carnivore. SC 34 - doe not have the krank.
He will soon have my factory set to blue print . thought this might help.


----------



## Da Vinci

Archerbruce said:


> Cable 33 9/16"
> 
> >-------5 1/2--7 1/2-------10 3/4---------16 1/4--------------8--0


thanks!


----------



## tuckcut

*Mathews MXZ*

Need serving specs for this bow...thanks..


----------



## deerhunter81

Guys, I really need these if anyone has them! Thanks, in advance!!!

2011 Pse bowmaddness xs
2011 Hoyt rampage xt # 1 cam. String 48.75 control 37.25 yoke 33
2011 Hoyt alphaburner spiral x cam 30" draw. String 60.75" control 40.25" and yoke 36.25"
Pse stinger

Thanks guys!


----------



## ex-wolverine

Check you PM


----------



## bowtecee

deerhunter81 said:


> Guys, I really need these if anyone has them! Thanks, in advance!!!
> 
> 2011 Pse bowmaddness xs
> 2011 Hoyt rampage xt # 1 cam. String 48.75 control 37.25 yoke 33
> 2011 Hoyt alphaburner spiral x cam 30" draw. String 60.75" control 40.25" and yoke 36.25"
> Pse stinger
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## deerhunter81

bowtecee said:


> View attachment 1184840


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## deerhunter81

2010 Martin Shadowcat with Nitro 1.5 cams


string 59.75" 

0--------13.5------24.25--26.25-----28--------33-------------13.5---------0
----end----------------sts-------------center------------------------end----




cables 46" 
0-----------10-----------------------------------6-------0
----end---------------------------------------------end---


----------



## Deer Eliminator

I need serving specs for a 2010 Matthews Z7 (Not extreme)
String 86 7/8" 
Cable 32 1/2" 

Also for a 2010 Matthews Passion
String 86 1/4
Cable 32 1/4

Thanks Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

2010 Mathews Z7
String 86-7/8" 
Cable 32-1/2" 

0---end--->24.5------>26.75---center--->30.75------->39.5---idler/roller--->72.5------10<---end---0 (for some reason I don't have the stopper dimention) (bottom of the grub is at 18" from end)

>---split--->6--roller--->16.75---------------9.5<---end---0


2010 Matthews Passion
String 86-1/4"
Cable 32-1/4"

0---end--->17.5------>26.75---center--->30.75------->39.75---idler/roller--->72------9.75<---end---0 

>---split--->6--roller--->16.75---------------8<---end---0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> 2010 Mathews Z7
> String 86-7/8"
> Cable 32-1/2"
> 
> 0---end--->24.5------>26.75---center--->30.75------->39.5---idler/roller--->72.5------10<---end---0 (for some reason I don't have the stopper dimention) (bottom of the grub is at 18" from end)
> 
> >---split--->6--roller--->16.75---------------9.5<---end---0
> 
> 
> 2010 Matthews Passion
> String 86-1/4"
> Cable 32-1/4"
> 
> 0---end--->17.5------>26.75---center--->30.75------->39.75---idler/roller--->72------9.75<---end---0
> 
> >---split--->6--roller--->16.75---------------8<---end---0


ArcherWolf thank you very much!!!!



Hutch


----------



## tuckcut

tuckcut said:


> Need serving specs for this bow...thanks..


Here is a rare bird...

Mathews MXZ

String 94 15/16"
Cable 40 3/16"

String 0.....14.....26.5.....32.5.......45.....60.5.....10.5.....0

Cable 0....10.5 8"YOKE


----------



## deerhunter81

Need pse thunderbolt specs if anyone has them. This is the single cam version! Thanks in advance!

Jeremy


----------



## bowtecee

Need Proline Point Blank bowstring specs rather quickly. Please help and thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## ArcherWolf

deerhunter81 said:


> Need pse thunderbolt specs if anyone has them. This is the single cam version! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Jeremy


PSE Thunderbolt LC 

String = 96"
0---end--->17.75------>28---center--->33.5------->46---idler--->60------8<---end---0

Buss Cable = 40
>---split--->8---->9.5---------------8<---end---0


----------



## bacon83

Need specs for a Mathews FX2.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ArcherWolf

Mathews FX2 -
The following specs are an edited version of the FX. The only differences between the two is 
1.) The buss cable on the FX is 37-1/4 and the FX2 is 37-1/8.
2.) The starting dimention for the idler on the FX is 43.5. The FX2 has the addition of the limb mounted string suppressors so it is necessary to add a couple inches to the start of the idler serving to accommodate the suppressors. 

String = 90-1/16"
0---end--->17.25------>27.5---center--->32------->41.5---idler--->63------8<---end---0

Buss Cable = 37-1/8"
>---split--->6---->8---------------10.75<---end---0

10.75" on the buss tail is factory dimention but 8" would be adequate.


----------



## bacon83

ArcherWolf said:


> Mathews FX2 -
> The following specs are an edited version of the FX. The only differences between the two is
> 1.) The buss cable on the FX is 37-1/4 and the FX2 is 37-1/8.
> 2.) The starting dimention for the idler on the FX is 43.5. The FX2 has the addition of the limb mounted string suppressors so it is necessary to add a couple inches to the start of the idler serving to accommodate the suppressors.
> 
> String = 90-1/16"
> 0---end--->17.25------>27.5---center--->32------->41.5---idler--->63------8<---end---0
> 
> Buss Cable = 37-1/8"
> >---split--->6---->8---------------10.75<---end---0
> 
> 10.75" on the buss tail is factory dimention but 8" would be adequate.


Thank You ArcherWolf!!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

This is what I have for a Proline Point Blank

0---14---------27-35----------14----0
0---10------------------------10----0
String is 62
CC 41.25


----------



## special

Can anyone with the Hoyt Maxis 31 #2 cam please??
Rob


----------



## ArcherWolf

Hoyt Maxxis 31 #2 XTR

String = 50-3/4"
0---end--->14--->18.5---stopper--->20.75--->24.75---center--->28.75------14<---end---0 

Buss Cable = 32-1/2"
>---split--->8---->13.5---------------8.75<---end---0

Control Cable = 34-3/4"
0---end--->18.5----------5.25<---end---0


----------



## tmg

Blade runner ISO

serving spec from old string set. 

you need 2 x 12 3/16 and 2 x 4 3/4, one shooting string

12 3/16 - serve entire length 
4 3/4 - serve entire length
69 1/4 0>---24 --------32 1/2--->36 3/4-------- 45.25 --->69 1/4


cheers

t.


----------



## magruber12

i need everything for a browning mirco midas 3.


----------



## 09Dreamseason

2002 PSE Thunderbolt ST

Split Buss Cable 39.50

>split--31 1/2--29 1/2-----9--roller end-0

String 92.50

0--cam end--9----33 1/2--idler--48----61--Center--66-------12--cam end--0

I'm not a string builder but I tore down this bow because I know someone who needs these specs!


----------



## 09Dreamseason

deerhunter81 said:


> Need pse thunderbolt specs if anyone has them. This is the single cam version! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Jeremy


2002 PSE Thunderbolt ST

Split Buss Cable 39.50

>split--31 1/2--29 1/2-----9--roller end-0

String 92.50

0--cam end--9----33 1/2--idler--48----61--Center--66-------12--cam end--0


----------



## special

ArcherWolf said:


> Hoyt Maxxis 31 #2 XTR
> 
> String = 50-3/4"
> 0---end--->14--->18.5---stopper--->20.75--->24.75---center--->28.75------14<---end---0
> 
> Buss Cable = 32-1/2"
> >---split--->8---->13.5---------------8.75<---end---0
> 
> Control Cable = 34-3/4"
> 0---end--->18.5----------5.25<---end---0


Awesome Mate...Thanks!


----------



## special

How about the Martin Firecat 360...Anyone??
Rob


----------



## Deer Eliminator

special said:


> How about the Martin Firecat 360...Anyone??
> Rob


Here ya go!
2011 Firecat 360 Acu-Trak cam / Ridge hunter

string 90.25"

0--------16.5----------27-------33------------------43.25----------------------62.25------------9-----0
----end----------------center/sos-------------------------------idler------------------------------end--


buss cable 33.875"

>-----7.5--9--------------------------------------------9-------0
--yoke-----------------------------------------------------end-- 

Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Hutch, 
Would you have the 2008 Moab with the idler dimention ? 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> Hutch,
> Would you have the 2008 Moab with the idler dimention ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


Pm'd ya!

Hutch


----------



## Archers Finest

anyone have specs for the bowtech blackhawk. thanks in advance


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> Hutch,
> Would you have the 2008 Moab with the idler dimension ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


Moab 08
String 90.25"

0------------16.5----23--25----28-----32.5-------------43.25-------------62.25-----------9-------0
----end---------------sts---------center-------------------------idler-------------------------end---


buss cable 34.25"

>----7.5----9.5------------------------9--------0
--------yoke------------------------------end---

Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Thanks alot Hutch! I really appreciate it.


----------



## ArcherWolf

*2001 Bear Whitetail Pinnacle*

Here's one I just did for a buddy. Pretty rare bow now. 

2001 Bear Whitetail Pinnacle

String = 103"
0---end--->28.5------>38---center--->47------->59.5---idler--->80------8.5<---end---0

Buss Cable = 31.625"
>---split--->5---->8---------------8.5<---end---0

Buss Cable = 16.77"
>---split--->6--- serve entire length-->0


The following is what I actually did. 

String = 103"
0---end--->28.5------>42---center--->47------->59.5---idler--->80------8.5<---end---0

Buss Cable = 31.625"
>---split--->8---->9.5---------------8.5<---end---0

Buss Cable = 16.77"
>---split--->6---->7.5---------------7.5<---end---0

All loops are 7/8"


----------



## tuckcut

Looking for Browning Mirage 33 string/cable specs.... I'm working on the bow now, have the serving specs, but not sure on the actual cable/string length...


----------



## simms

Anybody got the layouts for the Pearson Legend 55 1/2" & 37 3/16"??????


----------



## tuckcut

tuckcut said:


> Looking for Browning Mirage 33 string/cable specs.... I'm working on the bow now, have the serving specs, but not sure on the actual cable/string length...


Gots em..... Browning Mirage 33 03 or 04ish

String is 88inch
Cable is 36.25inch

0-----16_____24----29.5____41-------59______9------0

0-----10_______11----8inch yoke


----------



## PeterM

Does any one have string specs for a Mission Craze?


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Does anyone have the specs for a Bear Oddyssey II
String 51"
BC 34-1/2"
thanks
Dave


----------



## Archerbruce

MoBuzzCut said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a Bear Oddyssey II
> String 51"
> BC 34-1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 0--14-----------25--29------------------14--0
> 
> >-----6--8---------------10--0


----------



## Archerbruce

Mission Craze

0---20------------------25 1/4--30 1/4------------------20--0

>----8--10------------------------9---0


----------



## jlsug

i need string/cables specs for ar-32 ram half cam, thanks


----------



## PeterM

Archerbruce said:


> Mission Craze
> 
> 0---20------------------25 1/4--30 1/4------------------20--0
> 
> >----8--10------------------------9---0


Thank you!


----------



## Breathn

any have specs for 2011 mathews apex and also the new bear anarchy?


----------



## ArcherWolf

*2012 Bear Anarchy*



Breathn said:


> any have specs for 2011 mathews apex and also the new bear anarchy?


2012 Bear Anarchy

String = 99-3/8"
0---end--->16.75--->22--sts-->24.5------>29.75--center-->33.75----->39.25--sts-->41.5----->46.5-----Idler/roller----->83.25-----9.5<---end---0

Buss Cable = 36-15/16"
>--split-->6.5--->8.5----->12.5---roller--->18.5-----8<---end---0


----------



## 09Dreamseason

What size shrink tube and where do I get it for speed nocks?

Sent from my M860


----------



## josh_X_wny

ArcherWolf said:


> 2012 Bear Anarchy
> 
> String = 98-3/8"
> 0---end--->16.75--->22--sts-->24.5------>29.75--center-->33.75----->39.25--sts-->41.5----->46.5-----Idler/roller----->83.25-----9.5<---end---0
> 
> Buss Cable = 36-5/16"
> >--split-->6.5--->8.5----->12.5---roller--->18.5-----8<---end---0


36 15/16" on the cable


----------



## Twisted Archer

09Dreamseason said:


> What size shrink tube and where do I get it for speed nocks?
> 
> Sent from my M860


*1/4" and you can get it at any Ace Hardware if you are needing it fast but they usually only stock black, go to the electrical dept. The usually either sell it by the foot or in packs cut to either 4" or 6".*


----------



## ArcherWolf

josh_X_wny said:


> 36 15/16" on the cable


Wrong !

I called Bear to get the over-all lengths before I built this set over 2 weeks ago, and I just called to confirm.. per J.R. at Bear Archery.


----------



## 09Dreamseason

Twisted Archer said:


> *1/4" and you can get it at any Ace Hardware if you are needing it fast but they usually only stock black, go to the electrical dept. The usually either sell it by the foot or in packs cut to either 4" or 6".*


Thanks 

Sent from my M860


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Need the servings for the PSE Nova 95.5 39.5.

Thanx in advance..


----------



## ArcherWolf

*2002 PSE Nova Arson Cam*



Flame-Tamer said:


> Need the servings for the PSE Nova 95.5 39.5.
> 
> Thanx in advance..


2002 PSE Nova AC

String = 95-1/2"
0---end--->17.5----->27---center--->33----->46---idler--->60-------8<---end---0

Buss Cable 39-1/2"
>--split--->8----->10-----------------9<---end----0


----------



## josh_X_wny

ArcherWolf said:


> Wrong !
> 
> I called Bear to get the over-all lengths before I built this set over 2 weeks ago, and I just called to confirm.. per J.R. at Bear Archery.


Trust me, Jr might have mis spoke but its 15/16. 100% sure.


----------



## Breathn

looks like the limbs say 99 3/8in on string? 
thanks archerwolf


----------



## josh_X_wny

Breathn said:


> looks like the limbs say 99 3/8in on string?
> thanks archerwolf


Yes, 99. Somehow missed that


----------



## ArcherWolf

I'll be checkin the bows we just got in as well.... looks like another call to bear.. J.R. did say he looked at two different spec sheets.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx Wolf.

Need an XT 2000 Razortec servings and strings. 

Thanx again,
Hank


----------



## ArcherWolf

Flame-Tamer said:


> Thanx Wolf.
> 
> Need an XT 2000 Razortec servings and strings.
> 
> Thanx again,
> Hank


What size cams ??


----------



## Flame-Tamer

I will check....


----------



## Flame-Tamer

I have the string specs..will that help...?


String is 53 BC..35.25 CC... 38.75


----------



## tmg

2011 PSE supra, HP single cam

string 103
0--16.75----27--29---31.5--35.5----58--78----9---103

Cable 40

0---8-----31--33---40


----------



## ArcherWolf

*2004 Razortec XT 2000*



Flame-Tamer said:


> Thanx Wolf.
> 
> Need an XT 2000 Razortec servings and strings.
> 
> Thanx again,
> Hank





Flame-Tamer said:


> I have the string specs..will that help...?
> 
> 
> String is 53 BC..35.25 CC... 38.75


That is the #7 Cam size..... 2004 Razortec XT 2000 

String = 53"
0---end--->15.5"------>24.75---center--->30.25------15.5<---end---0

Buss Cable = 35.25"
>---split--->7--->9-------------------8.5<---end---0

Control Cable = 38.75
0---end--->11----------------5.5<---end---0


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx Wolf ,,, ur the best 

Hank


----------



## ArcherWolf

Ok so here is the skinny on the Anarchy. 
Called Bear, Apparantly there was a misprint of the spec sheets for the Anarchy. So the specs that are appearing on the bows are the correct specs. I will have one of the mods fix the incorrect specs I posted previously. I appologise for any inconveniences this may have caused anyone. Trust me, I feel your pain as I now own a set of strings that are completely worthless. Chalk one up for experience.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the 2007 PSE Octane specs with the idler serving dimention ?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tuckcut

Desperately need the serving specs on a Parker EZ Draw

I have the string/cable lengths
String is 90.75
Cable is 34


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have the 2012 Supra ME specs yet? Have a buddy waiting to receive his and want his strings ready. Thanks for any help.


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have the specs on the Mathews Jewel yet?


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

The lengths for the Supra ME are 
S-60 3/8
CC-40 3/8
BC-39

Thats from PSE. I dont have the serving locations yet. Mine should be here soon and as soon as it is, I will pull them off and measure them for everyone.


----------



## Andy.

Need serving specs on Strother Inspire and also lengths and layout on a CRX35 with #2 cams? 

Thanks


----------



## Andy.

Andy. said:


> Need serving specs on Strother Inspire and also lengths and layout on a CRX35 with #2 cams?
> 
> Thanks


Founds lengths, just need serving specs please.


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have specs for a 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Vector cam #2?????


----------



## Archerbruce

Andy. said:


> Need serving specs on Strother Inspire and also lengths and layout on a CRX35 with #2 cams?
> 
> Thanks


Inspire
String
0--17.5-------23.5---25.5---------28.75---32.75--------17.5---0
Buss
>----8---10-----------9.25---0
Control
0-------9.25-----------------------5.25-----0


----------



## Andy.

Thanks Bruce!!!

*Still looking for CRX35 #2 cam serving specs.* Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

Andy. said:


> Thanks Bruce!!!
> 
> *Still looking for CRX35 #2 cam serving specs.* Thanks





PM Sent


----------



## Andy.

Archerbruce said:


> PM Sent


Your the man Bruce!!! Thanks again.


----------



## fasteddie2488

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have the specs on the Mathews Jewel yet?


Still need the Jewel if anyone has them!!! Thanks


----------



## baldyhunter

I really need Admiral Flex serving specs if anyone has them. Thanks ahead!!!
Ken


----------



## bowtecee

Didn't the ones I sent work?


----------



## Archerbruce

baldyhunter said:


> I really need Admiral Flex serving specs if anyone has them. Thanks ahead!!!
> Ken



String
0--19-----22.5---24.5-----------28.25--32.38--------------19--0

Cables
0----11------------------15--25------------------6--0


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Need a 2012 PSE Stinger serving specs setup.

Thanx,

Hank


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Also need a 2004 Slayr SE dual cam... strings and servings....

Thanx,
Hank


----------



## Dilligaf

Hi guys
I am chasing string details for a Hoyt Aspen

Thanks
Scott


----------



## skye5317

Does anyone have the string and cable lengths for a Browning Striker? Serving specs would be nice but I can get them from the old strings. 
Thanks,
Duke


----------



## Flame-Tamer

*2012 PSE STINGER Specs*

View attachment 1203374


----------



## bowtecee

Dilligaf said:


> Hi guys
> I am chasing string details for a Hoyt Aspen
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


Let Me know if you get them. I need them too


----------



## deerhunter81

I am really in need of Mathews MR6 and MR7 specs if anyone has them! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## String Twister

Need 2012 Bow madness G3 91.63 34.87 please


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976

Looking for the string,cable,and serving lengths for a Mathews Conquest 4 with the max cam system


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Looking for a 2011 Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus CTX #3 CAM 28" please, thanks in advance


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> I am really in need of Mathews MR6 and MR7 specs if anyone has them! Thanks in advance!!!


Really need these if anyone can help? 

Does anyone know if the serving spec are close to the original cams? If so, I have those! Thanks!


----------



## Heliman21

*Trykon Sport*

Need serving specs for a Trykon Sport with:
53.25 String
31.75 Buss
34.25 Control
I did a search but came up blank. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wbrogdon

If anyone could email a copy of the spreadsheet file for inputting string data into so that I can save as PDF with string diagram I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Heliman21

ttt


----------



## Heliman21

Anyone?


Heliman21 said:


> Need serving specs for a Trykon Sport with:
> 53.25 String
> 31.75 Buss
> 34.25 Control
> I did a search but came up blank. Thanks in advance.


----------



## String Twister

String Twister said:


> Need 2012 Bow madness G3 91.63 34.87 please


anyone?


----------



## NHBows

If anyone has the Mission Venture dimensions I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TN ARCHER

Something is wrong with the search engine for this thread. I keep getting an error message.

I posted this in the arrow and string forum too.

I need specs for an 09 Vantage Elite 3.5 spirals.

Thanks


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for 2012 Pse Omen Pro. Please help....


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Looking for serving specs and string and cable lengths on a 2011 Mathews EZ7 
If anyone has them it would surely be appreciated.
search doesn't work


Hutch


----------



## 60X

Search is down. Anyone have bowtech heartbreaker specs?


----------



## fasteddie2488

60X said:


> Search is down. Anyone have bowtech heartbreaker specs?


50 1/8
0****15 1/4---18 1/4**20 1/2---23 3/4****27 1/4----15 1/4****0

33 7/8
0***5----------10*****0


----------



## Bow pro

I'm looking for the lengths and serving location for the 2012 PSE Supra. I also need the layout for a 2007 Whisper Creek Innovator....string is 88.5 and the Buss is 33. Any help would be a greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Shane


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Looking for serving specs and string and cable lengths on a 2011 Mathews EZ7
> If anyone has them it would surely be appreciated.
> search doesn't work
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anybody?


Hutch


----------



## Archerbruce

*Ez-7*



deer eliminator said:


> anybody?
> 
> 
> Hutch


ez-7

0--24 1/2------27 1/2---32------43--71-----10--0
>-----7----18---------------10-0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Archerbruce said:


> ez-7
> 
> 0--24 1/2------27 1/2---32------43--71-----10--0
> >-----7----18---------------10-0


Thanks ArcherBruce




Hutch


----------



## Breathn

anyone have the 2012 bowmadness 3g specs?


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976

Still looking for the serving lengths and string and cable lengths for a Conquest 4 with the max cam system on it.


----------



## baldyhunter

Anyone have specs for a Strothers SX-1?


----------



## Archerbruce

*Strother SX-1*



baldyhunter said:


> Anyone have specs for a Strothers SX-1?


String 57 9 1/6
0---17 3/4-----22 7/8--24 5/8---------28 3/4----32 1/4-------17 3/4---0

Cables 38 15/16
0----5 1/2-----------------------------------9 1/2----0


----------



## huner-1

looking for serving specs for a hoyt raptor.
string length is 56.5
buss cables are 35.0
any help would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 09 Mathews Passion.
String: 86 1/4" 
Cable: 32 1/2" 



Hutch


----------



## Archerbruce

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a 09 Mathews Passion.
> String: 86 1/4"
> Cable: 32 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Check PM


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Archerbruce said:


> Check PM


Thanks Archerbruce



Hutch


----------



## 60X

Anyone have any specs for limbsaver bows? I need

DZ30 53 1/16 36 1/4 32 15/16
speed zone 57 1/4 40 5/8 37 1/4


----------



## SliderzFire

I've been searching the thread and still have not found cable lengths for the *Maxxis 35 with a #2 Cam*. I've used the search function, found nothing but serving measurements, tried CRX 35...nothing...Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Archerbruce

*Maxxis 35 #2 cam*



SliderzFire said:


> I've been searching the thread and still have not found cable lengths for the *Maxxis 35 with a #2 Cam*. I've used the search function, found nothing but serving measurements, tried CRX 35...nothing...Any help is appreciated!


Post #2747

String 54-3/4" 0------15-1/4"----2"1--21-1/2"----25-1/'2-------31'-----------15-1/4"--------0

Buss Cable 37" >-------8"----10"------------------9"------0

Control Cable 39-1/4" 0----------11"-------------5-1/2"------0


----------



## SliderzFire

Archerbruce said:


> Post #2747
> 
> String 54-3/4" 0------15-1/4"----2"1--21-1/2"----25-1/'2-------31'-----------15-1/4"--------0
> 
> Buss Cable 37" >-------8"----10"------------------9"------0
> 
> Control Cable 39-1/4" 0----------11"-------------5-1/2"------0


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have lengths and serving specs on a Browning Micro Midas 4 Please?

Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have lengths and serving specs on a Browning Micro Midas 4 Please?
> 
> Thanks


2007 Browning Micro Midas 4

String = 52.75"
0--end--->15"-------->24"---center--->30"--------15"<----end---0

Buss = 32"
>---Yolk--->8"--->9.5"------------------------10"<---end---0


----------



## fasteddie2488

ArcherWolf said:


> 2007 Browning Micro Midas 4
> 
> String = 52.75"
> 0--end--->15"-------->24"---center--->30"--------15"<----end---0
> 
> Buss = 32"
> >---Yolk--->8"--->9.5"------------------------10"<---end---0


Thanks


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have spec for a 2011 Contender Elite with 3.5 Spiral x cams?
String 57.5
Control 43.25
Buss 40.25


----------



## shermo

Bear Carnage anyone?


----------



## shermo

Hoyt Smoke said:


> Still looking for the serving lengths and string and cable lengths for a Conquest 4 with the max cam system on it.


07 conquest 4 29" maxcam 65% letoff

string 103 1/4"
0-16 1/2, 29-34 3/8, 49-65 1/2, 10-0
cable 43 5/8
0-11 1/2, split at 7 1/2-9


----------



## Archerbruce

*AlphaMax 32 #3*

String 55
0--15.5------21.25--23.75---------27.5----31.5---------15.5--0

Buss 34.5
>--------8--10----------------------12--0

Control 36.75
0---13.5-----------------6--0


----------



## PeterM

Anyone have full set of spec's for string cables 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 #1 and #2 Cam please?


----------



## baldyhunter

Any vector turbo specs yet???
need a #3 cam if possible
Ken


----------



## Archerbruce

baldyhunter said:


> Any vector turbo specs yet???
> need a #3 cam if possible
> Ken


Hay Baldyhunter you PM box is full


----------



## baldyhunter

Archerbruce said:


> Hay Baldyhunter you PM box is full


Sorry!
Space cleared


----------



## baldyhunter

Also need Ross CR334 specs
String 95 1/8
Cable 35 1/2

Thanks for the help guys!
Ken


----------



## 60X

G5 quest torch anyone? 86 1/16 34.5


----------



## String Twister

This one goes back.
YORK Dynabow
solid limb on top/cam on bottom
need all data available please.


----------



## Breathn

ive had these but cant find them
mathews reezen 7.0


----------



## String Twister

String Twister said:


> This one goes back.
> YORK Dynabow
> solid limb on top/cam on bottom
> need all data available please.


I have what I need
thanx


----------



## fasteddie2488

Breathn said:


> ive had these but cant find them
> mathews reezen 7.0


String 90.25"
0****19----27.5***31.5------41.5********75.25----9****0

Cable 34.25
>---6*******18.5------9.5****0


----------



## flag

*'10 z7*

i just done 2 z7 and these measurements worked well for me and the serving measurements are without serving to the string stop its 24 1/2 to the string stop


----------



## bowdude

Can I get specs for an Alpha Elite with the #1 RKT Cam Please? String is 53 3/4, Buss is 38 and control is 42 1/4.


----------



## deerhunter81

Need pse firestorm lite if anyone has the serving specs. Also I have found 2 string lengths....83" and 83.75". Anyone know which is correct? Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## PeterM

PeterM said:


> Anyone have full set of spec's for string cables 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 #1 and #2 Cam please?


TTT again anyone can they help?


----------



## TN ARCHER

2011 moneymaker TH cams??

I have lengths and serving measurements on string . Really just need serving measurements on buss and control cable.

Thx!!


----------



## Breathn

thanks for previous specs..
anyone have the mathews MR7?


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Need pse firestorm lite if anyone has the serving specs. Also I have found 2 string lengths....83" and 83.75". Anyone know which is correct? Thanks!
> Jeremy


anyone?


----------



## ArcherWolf

deerhunter81 said:


> Need pse firestorm lite if anyone has the serving specs. Also I have found 2 string lengths....83" and 83.75". Anyone know which is correct? Thanks!
> Jeremy


The 83.75" dimention is the Firestorm with the Centerfire Cam. The 83" dimention is the Firestorm with the Lightening Cam. All Firestorm lites were hybrids. 
I have the specs for the Lightening Cam and the Nrg Hybrids. Let me know if either of these are what you need.


----------



## deerhunter81

ArcherWolf said:


> The 83.75" dimention is the Firestorm with the Centerfire Cam. The 83" dimention is the Firestorm with the Lightening Cam. All Firestorm lites were hybrids.
> I have the specs for the Lightening Cam and the Nrg Hybrids. Let me know if either of these are what you need.


Pm sent, it is the spec for the 83"...I just wanted to verify that it wasn't a typo! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## ArcherWolf

2001-2002 PSE Firestorm Lightning Cam
String = 83"
0---end---->15-1/2"----->24"--center--->30"----->40-3/4"-----idler----->54-3/4"-----8"<--end---0

Buss Cable = 33"
>--split--->7-1/4"----->9-1/4"---------------9"<--end---0


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> All Firestorm lites were hybrids.


Correction.. There was a Firestorm Lite with the Centerfire Cam as well.


----------



## deerhunter81

Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## MoBuzzCut

need the specs for Hoyt trykon 4.0 cam
Thanks in advance


----------



## tuckcut

Does anyone have the MR7 specs? I have the Monster 7.0 specs but the string is longer on the MR7, so I want to make them perfect..

Thanks


----------



## hersh32

2011 diamond outlaw serving spec's? I have the lengths, but no serving info...


----------



## PeterM

Anyone have full specs on:

Darton Apache
and
PSE Dakota

Please?


----------



## fasteddie2488

hersh32 said:


> 2011 diamond outlaw serving spec's? I have the lengths, but no serving info...


91 1/2
0******21--23**25 1/2----29 1/4***32 3/4-------44 1/2********66---------9*****0

33
>6***8------9 1/2*****0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

fasteddie2488 said:


> 91 1/2
> 0******21--23**25 1/2----29 1/4***32 3/4-------44 1/2********66---------9*****0
> 
> 33
> >6***8------9 1/2*****0


Hey fasteddie, the outlaw has 91 -11/16 for string length, I noticed you have 91- 1/2. Reason I asked is I need the specs. So is that suppose to be 91- 11/16.

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Vortex69

Anyone got the specs for an Elite Answer?


----------



## fasteddie2488

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey fasteddie, the outlaw has 91 -11/16 for string length, I noticed you have 91- 1/2. Reason I asked is I need the specs. So is that suppose to be 91- 11/16.
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Well I don't trust Bowtech's specs on some of the diamond bows anymore so I measure each one straight off the bow. So I just measured another straight off the rack to make sure and it says 91 9/16 and 33. Pulling 70#'s. I hope this helps.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

fasteddie2488 said:


> Well I don't trust Bowtech's specs on some of the diamond bows anymore so I measure each one straight off the bow. So I just measured another straight off the rack to make sure and it says 91 9/16 and 33. Pulling 70#'s. I hope this helps.


Thanks it helps! 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any one have serving specs to a 1997 Hoyt fast flite 
String length: 58
Dual Cable lengths: aim cables 43.5

Thank you 
Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Any one have serving specs to a 1997 Hoyt fast flite
> String length: 58
> Dual Cable lengths: aim cables 43.5
> 
> Thank you
> Hutch


Correction before 1997


----------



## baldyhunter

Anyone have string specs for a short Draw Strother infinity??


----------



## Heliman21

*2011 Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus*

Need serving lengths please for:

2011 Vantage Elite Plus.

Any 6, 6.5, 7 Spiral X Cam.

Thanks


----------



## String Twister

I need the 2011 mission venture 87 1/4 32 7/8
please.
thanx in advance.


----------



## TN ARCHER

Anybody have the specs on a 2012 Dominator Pro ME cams??
I know its a long shot but thought I'd try.


----------



## Center Punch

diamond deadeye....did a search & can't find. Anybody got serv. specs to this bow?...thanks


----------



## foudarme

any idea, gentlemen, of the species for a hoyt kobalt with some 8.0 spiral x...I have changed my z3 but need now of the lengthes....


----------



## Twiztd1

Anyone have the Athens Accomplice 34 specs? Thanks


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Next week can have them. Sorry.

Hank


----------



## fasteddie2488

Center Punch said:


> diamond deadeye....did a search & can't find. Anybody got serv. specs to this bow?...thanks


String 91 3/4
0*****20 3/4----23 1/2**25 1/4----28 1/2****32 1/4--------44 1/2******76 1/4-----9 1/2****0 End

Cable 33
Split End >---5----9 1/2******15----9 1/4*****0 End


----------



## Center Punch

Thanks a bunch fasteddie.:thumbs_up


fasteddie2488 said:


> String 91 3/4
> 0*****20 3/4----23 1/2**25 1/4----28 1/2****32 1/4--------44 1/2******76 1/4-----9 1/2****0 End
> 
> Cable 33
> Split End >---5----9 1/2******15----9 1/4*****0 End


----------



## Center Punch

This is what I have on this bow..str. 56 1/4 cables 37 7/8
O...16....19 1/2-21 3/4....26 1/2-30 1/2....16...O
O...12...............6...O x2


Twiztd1 said:


> Anyone have the Athens Accomplice 34 specs? Thanks


----------



## Center Punch

This what I have,thank they'er right not 100% sure,built a set & never heard back.
O...19....27-31....39-62....10...O
yoke end...7......cam end 10


String Twister said:


> I need the 2011 mission venture 87 1/4 32 7/8
> please.
> thanx in advance.


----------



## Center Punch

These are off the factory strings.
O...14 1/4....20 3/4-23....26 1/2-30 1/2....14 1/4...O
sp. nks. start at 11 1/2 & 13 1/4 on each end. 2 sets of 4 nks. on each end
O...13..........6...O
yoke end 8.......cam end 11...O
on the control cable you can use 11" instead of 13"----on the buss cable cam end you can use 9 1/2" instead of 11". Factory specs is over kill on #1 rkt cam.


bowdude said:


> Can I get specs for an Alpha Elite with the #1 RKT Cam Please? String is 53 3/4, Buss is 38 and control is 42 1/4.


----------



## Twiztd1

Thanks, CP


----------



## Andy.

2012 vendetta dc????


Andy


----------



## McDragon

Looking for the Specs for an Oneida Eagle H250/H500 

My string length is 49" but the other spec's are what I am looking for?


----------



## Oneida Bows

Look under the outboard limb in front of the hinge. There will be either none or one or two or three punch marks. Once we know which model oneida and how many marks we should know which string you need.


----------



## tek

Looking for specs for an Element RKT #2 cam.


----------



## neednew1

Vortex69 said:


> Anyone got the specs for an Elite Answer?


I need these specs also


----------



## kwilde

Any vector turbo specs yet??? 
need a #3 
thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

neednew1 said:


> I need these specs also


Clicky >>>-------------> http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2012/2012StringChart.pdf


----------



## Vortex69

Nice!!!

Thanks AW


----------



## Andy.

Andy. said:


> 2012 vendetta dc????
> 
> 
> Andy


2012 vendetta dc.......anybody?


Andy


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deezlin said:


> I need information on the Cardiac.


Ross Cardiac
91.5
0-16.5,28.5-32.75,45.25-64.25,8.5
34.75
7-9,8.5
This is all the info I have. It was handed to me by another string maker.


Hutch


----------



## zslayer

Anyone have the specs for a Mission Endeavor??????

Thanks.


----------



## montigre

Anyone with the serving specs and string and cable lengths for a 2012 PSE Supra ME? Thanks in advance. :wink:


----------



## bowtecee

Alpine Denali 
*Alpine Denali Serving Specs:* Does anyone have the serving specs for the Alpine Denali? Would you like to share them with me? I have a customer needing a set with specific colors. String length is 90" and cable 36 1/2"


Thanks in advance

Chris Bachman 
Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings.


----------



## archery27

any one have the specs for a PSE Beast string is 95.5 and cable is 39.5.

Thanks is advance


----------



## fasteddie2488

I need specs for a 2008 Diamond Nitrous 95 1/2 & 36 ASAP


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any one got serving specs for a Martin C 4 Cougar, 2007 Mpro cam 
string 88
Buss 33.5


thank Hutch


----------



## baldyhunter

How about specs for an Apex 8....several have asked but nobady's answered yet.
Thanks ahead
Ken


----------



## Deer Eliminator

deer eliminator said:


> any one got serving specs for a martin c 4 cougar, 2007 mpro cam
> string 88
> buss 33.5
> 
> 
> thank hutch


anyone!! 

Thanks hutch


----------



## tek

tek said:


> Looking for specs for an Element RKT #2 cam.


Got'em

Thank you Center Punch.


----------



## 60X

Anyone got the 2012 New Breed eclipse layout?


----------



## baldyhunter

Apex 8 please.
String 103.5
Cable 45
Thanks ahead.
Ken


----------



## 60X

The apex 8 is on the first page.....post 17 or 19 if I remember right


----------



## tmg

PSE Supra ME (from the tune chart for string lengths, measure from factory set for servings)

string: 60 3/8
String: 0->18.5"-29 3/4->31.5-42.5->60 3/8

Buss Cable: 39 (split at 32, 3 inches of serving prior to split)
0->8-29->32-39

control cable: 40 3/8
0->9.75-36.5->39


----------



## Andy.

Anybody got mission menace lengths and specs? 


Andy


----------



## bcarchery

I'm needing a mission too. Looking for 2008 mission buckmaster specs. I have the lengths.


----------



## bcarchery

Andy. said:


> Anybody got mission menace lengths and specs?
> 
> 
> Andy


0-16------------------->26---------------------->31-----------------------------16-0 55 3/4

0-split-7--9-------------------------------9-0 33 7/8 x 2


----------



## Andy.

bcarchery said:


> 0-16------------------->26---------------------->31-----------------------------16-0 55 3/4
> 
> 0-split-7--9-------------------------------9-0 33 7/8 x 2


Thanks!!!!


Andy


----------



## fasteddie2488

I need the layouts for the Hoyt 737 #5 cam lengths 60" 41.75" & 39.25" please!!!


----------



## tuckcut

Here are the specs for a spanking new bow!

CARBON TECH PURSUIT

58" String
36.25" Buss
37.25 Control 

0---------15.5_____28.5-----33.5________15.5--------0

0--------10.5 9inch yoke legs

0---------10.5__________________6.5--------0

:wink:


----------



## bcarchery

bcarchery said:


> I'm needing a mission too. Looking for 2008 mission buckmaster specs. I have the lengths.


??mission buckmaster??


----------



## wolfdenstrings

Anyone have the serving lengths for a bowtech pro 40 wheelie? Thanks


----------



## hersh32

Wolfden...I'm pretty sure I've got them...of course my binder's @ the shop.
I'll check tomorrow...


----------



## gobblemg

I need serving specs for a Hoyt carbon element #2 cams. I'm sure there on here but I haven't found them.


----------



## hersh32

98.5 str. 41.25 buss

0-16.5------29-33.5---48-64.25---8---0

0-8-----12-0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have serving specs for 2007 Martin Bengal. 
string 88
Buss 33.5



Hutch


----------



## Andy.

Vendevil anyone? 

Vendetta XL with evo cams, Breathn posted these a while back and I have not been able to find them. Help please?


----------



## GreggWNY

Alpha Elite with RKT # 2 cams? Anyone have the serving specs?


----------



## wolfdenstrings

Still looking for bowtech pro 40 wheelie specs anyone?


----------



## Archerbruce

wolfdenstrings said:


> Still looking for bowtech pro 40 wheelie specs anyone?


string 54 3/4
0---13.5----------------25--30.25--------------------13.5---0

Cables 39 1/4

>-----6--7 1/2-----------------10-----0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have serving specs for 2007 Martin Bengal.
> string 88
> Buss 33.5
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


anyone have them!


----------



## Archerbruce

*Martin Bengal M-Pro*

Martin Bengal 

String 88
0-end--15------24.75-ss-31------42.5-center-58.5--------8.25--end---0

Cable 33 1/2
>---7.5----9.5---------------8.25---0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Archerbruce said:


> Martin Bengal
> 
> String 88
> 0-end--15------24.75-ss-31------42.5-center-58.5--------8.25--end---0
> 
> Cable 33 1/2
> >---7.5----9.5---------------8.25---0


Thanks Archerbruce


Hutch


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
I'm looking for the serving spec on a PSE Dominator Pro ME. If anyone has them I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Any one got serving specs for a Martin C 4 Cougar, 2007 Mpro cam
> string 88
> Buss 33.5
> 
> 
> thanks Hutch


Anyone!


Hutch


----------



## Archerbruce

Hay Hutch 
Since its the same cam and string lengths as the Bengal with Mpro cam, then I'm pretty sure that the specs would be the same as well.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Archerbruce said:


> Hay Hutch
> Since its the same cam and string lengths as the Bengal with Mpro cam, then I'm pretty sure that the specs would be the same as well.


Thanks Archerbruce, I am so busy rebuilding bows and building strings I never thought about it. Maybe I need to slow down lol.


Hutch


----------



## tuckcut

Looking for string/cable specs as well as serving locations on a 
*
Martin Monster Buck Hunter*

Thanks!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

tuckcut said:


> Looking for string/cable specs as well as serving locations on a
> *
> Martin Monster Buck Hunter*
> 
> Thanks!


Martin Cheetah if I remember right. ATA is 30" A good string maker gave me these and measured both ends (Late night). I have used them and they were fine. 
string 85"

0------16.5-----21.25--23.25----26.25----30.25--------45.5-------------29---27------17.5------10-----0
---end--------------sts--------------center------/-------------idler--------------ccs--------------end--

Buss cable 31.5"

>-----7.5--9.5--------------------------22---------18--------------9------0
----yoke-----------------/-------------------ccs----------------------end--- 


Hutch


----------



## tuckcut

Thank you!!


----------



## MoBuzzCut

need specs for PSE Whitetail Obsession


----------



## Rob0191

I could use some help with a Golden Eagle Iron Eagle not sure of the year
XT-Thunder Cams
String length 59.5
I'm looking to take the draw length down to 28" so I was wondering does the length of the cables and string change? It has H5 mods on it so I will be dropping down to H4 or H3 not sure yet I will be having the draw length on it checked today but I want to do the modules and strings at the same time. Need lengths and diagrams please, Thanks guys


----------



## Rob0191

For everyone looking for string and cable length on Golden Eagle Iron Eagle bows here it is straight from Bear who bought Golden Eagle. 
String: 59.5
Cables: 42 11/16
Hope this helps some people


----------



## baldyhunter

How about specs for a 2012 Carbon Matrix RKT #2 cam
string 55 1/4
CC 39 1/4
BC 37


----------



## eyedoc

Anyone have the specs on a 2012 PSE Evo 7 yet?


----------



## phelpscustoms

Im down and will help any fellow archer


----------



## tuckcut

I know a few guys were looking for these, I have them now..

*Martin Monster Buck Hunter*

String 84.5
Cable 31.5

0-----16.5______21.5----30.75_______41.5-------57.5_______7.5------0
Yoke___7----9_________9--------0


----------



## special

08 Martin Sabre Anyone???


----------



## hartofthethumb

Anyone have specs on the Mathews Heli-m?


----------



## Flame-Tamer

OK. I have a string order for a Kronik. The spec sheet I have from here shows a cable at 32 3/16 and string at 82.25. The guy who wants it done stated that the string is 85.25 Just talked with him and he said it was accurate after looking again. Is it possible that it is a Kronik pro. Or if someone has thes serving specs please help..

Thanx
Hank


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Also need specs for a 90s Jaguar according to Martin with zcams. String 58 cables 39

Thanx
Hank


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have Deadzone 32 specs?

String: 55 1/16
Control: 38 1/4
Buss: 34 15/16

Please!!!


----------



## deerhunter81

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have Deadzone 32 specs?
> 
> String: 55 1/16
> Control: 38 1/4
> Buss: 34 15/16
> 
> Please!!!


these are small cam specs, maybe they will help you out. The specs you have above are large cam
string
0--------12.5------19.75--21.5-------23 1/8---------29 1/8--------------12.5------------0

buss 

>8---10------------------10-----0

control
0------6.5--------------12---------0


Just found my proton specs, these should get you closer

string 55 1/8"
0---------18--------25-----30 1/2----------16----------0 bottom cam serving is longer for the string stop

control 38 5/16" serving lengths should be longer for the dz 32 than the proton
0------4 1/8----------------10-----0

buss 35"
>5 5/8--------------------10-----0

The proton serving specs should get you close, pay attention to the note I added above and you will be all set!


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone have *APA M7* specs, I have the lengths but not the serving specs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Looking for 2012 bowmadness 3g specs 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Anyone have *APA M7* specs, I have the lengths but not the serving specs? Thanks in advance!


String 53 3/4
0---16.5----19.75--21-------25.75-----29.375--------16.5---0

Cable 33 3/4
>------6---8-------12--19.25-----------9---0

Thanks Bruce!


----------



## johnnyreb954

need string , buss, and control cable lengths for a 2010 PSE VENDETTA XL


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Does anyone have serving specs for a Bear Truth 2? I have the string lengths (94 1/16 & 35 1/8)


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone out there have lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Strother Wrath yet?


----------



## fasteddie2488

no Kronik Pro. Just the same Kronik since 2008 but it looks like this may be the last year for the Kronik. The lengths are 85 1/4 and 32 3/16.

String
0*****16-------25****30-------39*********60------8 3/4***0

Cable
>--7.5---------9*****0



Flame-Tamer said:


> OK. I have a string order for a Kronik. The spec sheet I have from here shows a cable at 32 3/16 and string at 82.25. The guy who wants it done stated that the string is 85.25 Just talked with him and he said it was accurate after looking again. Is it possible that it is a Kronik pro. Or if someone has thes serving specs please help..
> 
> Thanx
> Hank


----------



## lineman28

Does any one have the specs with servings for a 2010 hoyt alphamax 32 XTR Cam


----------



## dwagoner

what number cams????


----------



## lineman28

its the 26-30" draw length


----------



## DannyRO

Hi,
Need specs for PARKER *HORNET* dual cam please!
String = 51.5", Buss cable =32"
Thanks :wave3:


----------



## String Twister

anyone have Hoyt vector turbo yet?


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

No takers on the Bear Truth 2 specs? Cheers


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstrings Aust said:


> No takers on the Bear Truth 2 specs? Cheers


Bear Truth II 

string 94 1/16"

0-------16.5-----19.5--21-------29----33.5------39---42----44 3/8----------------63.5----------8----0
---end--------------sts-----------center-----------sts----------------idler------------------------end--


buss 35 1/8"

>---8--10---------------------------------9------0
---yoke--------------------------------------end--

These were given to me not sure of the year

Hutch


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Thank you very much Deer Eliminator

johnyreb954...

2010 PSE Vendetta XL
String - 0-22 28.25-30.25 32.5-37 20-0
Control - 9 12
Split - 8


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

johnyreb954

Sorry didn't realise you wanted the lengths. From the PSE site http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2010&Model=1005L6

String 65
Buss 36.75

The control length is missing from the chart?? w t f lol


----------



## Millar

Anyone have the serving spec's for a AlphaElite 2012 RKT #3 please.


----------



## bernardinifan

need spec for:

2011 hoyt rampage xt with cam #3

thanks in advance


----------



## tuckcut

fasteddie2488 said:


> Still need the Jewel if anyone has them!!! Thanks


I need the Jewel specs as well... Thanks!


----------



## Twiggley

Anyone got the string and cable specs for a bowtech destroyer 350? need the serving specs too, customer brought his to a friend to get some made but his old ones are cut, and bowtech wont give out the serving specs.. any help is appreciated very much. 

thank you


----------



## NSSCOTT

looking for the serving specs for a 2009 pse shark X IN NGR inner cam 
string 101.00
buss 40.50

thanks


----------



## Archerbruce

Twiggley said:


> Anyone got the string and cable specs for a bowtech destroyer 350?
> thank you


Look At post 2252


----------



## jhhitman

Hey archer Bruce there is serving lengths for the bow tech 350 but two or three post down says the specs are off. The sticker says the string lengths are 61 9/16 31 5/8. this is different than post 2252. Do you know what the correct serving lengths for the bow are?


----------



## jhhitman

These are the string lengths I have but I don't have the serving lengths. Can you please let me know what they are. Thank you.


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Twiggley said:


> Anyone got the string and cable specs for a bowtech destroyer 350? need the serving specs too, customer brought his to a friend to get some made but his old ones are cut, and bowtech wont give out the serving specs.. any help is appreciated very much.
> 
> thank you





jhhitman said:


> Hey archer Bruce there is serving lengths for the bow tech 350 but two or three post down says the specs are off. The sticker says the string lengths are 61 9/16 31 5/8. this is different than post 2252. Do you know what the correct serving lengths for the bow are?



My mate has a destroyer 350 I will see if I can measure it for you guys tomorrow (Currently 9:45PM Friday).

Does anyone have specs for a Quest Hammer? String: 91 11/16 Cable: 34 3/4


----------



## fasteddie2488

check post 2125 on page 71 or hit search thread and type Hammer. 2nd one from the bottom.



Bowstrings Aust said:


> Does anyone have specs for a Quest Hammer? String: 91 11/16 Cable: 34 3/4


----------



## fasteddie2488

This ones a long shot this early but how about a Bowtech Insanity anyone?? Got 2 of them to do if anyone has specs.
String: 60 1/16
Cables: 34 23/32


----------



## skye5317

2012 Mathews Heli-m

String 88" 
0--21 27 1/2--31 1/2 40--73 3/4 10 3/4--0

Cable 32 3/4"
0--9 1/2 15 1/2--26 1/2<

Serving locations were taken from the original set that I removed and lengths are from the Mathews website.


----------



## Center Punch

diamond air raid,anybody got the specs for these? Did a search & can't find, it is a single cam bow. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jjw6870

Does anyone have specs for a bowtech 38 pro??


----------



## fasteddie2488

Here Ya Go. Measured fresh off the stock strings

91 5/8
0******16 3/4---20 7/8***23 1/8----26 1/2*****31 1/2--------42 1/4**********76----9 1/2

35 11/16
>----6 3/4--------9 3/4*****0



Center Punch said:


> diamond air raid,anybody got the specs for these? Did a search & can't find, it is a single cam bow. Thanks for any help.


----------



## polarbear06

I promised a little girl a set of cool looking string for her PSE Chaos 2 cam bow. I found the one cam version in the thread a couple of times but not the two cam version. Does anyone have the 2 cam Chaos specs?


----------



## bowtecee

*NEEDED Hoyt Alpha Elite cam 1/2 String specs*
Needed specs for Hoyt Alpha Elite cam 1/2 
Specs are:
Bowstrings 53.00
bc 37 3/4" / 41 3/4"

Please respond as I have a client in need ASAP.

Thanks.
Custom String Builder internationally
Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings
Bowtech, Mathews, and Hoyt Shooter
Carbon Express and Easton and Stan


----------



## bowtecee

Here is the 2 cam Chaos


----------



## polarbear06

Thanks Bowtecee.


----------



## jhhitman

*Bow tech destroyer 350*

Heh guys I am still trying to figure out the correct serving lengths for a bowtech destroyer 350. There is a post on here with string lengths and serving lengths but the string lengths are different than the sticker. The sticker says the string lengths are 61 9/16 31 5/8. this is different than post 2252. I have a young kid who is very excited about shooting his bow but needs new strings. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PowerLineman83

Archerbruce said:


> GT500
> String 58 7/16
> 0--16 1/2------22 3/4--24 1/4------27 3/4----32 1/2---------16 1/2--0
> Cables 38 1/2
> 0----9---------------5--0


Anyone that builds these with these specs is going to be set up for heartache..... the cables should be 39 1/2, not 38 1/2.... I've got a couple two junk cables and a totally disassembled GT to prove it! Back to the jig!


----------



## NSSCOTT

looking for the serving specs for a 2009 pse shark X IN NGR inner cam any help would be great
string 101.00
buss 40.50


----------



## jjw6870

anyone have the specs for a bowtech pro 38?


----------



## Center Punch

Thanks Fasteddie:thumbs_up


fasteddie2488 said:


> Here Ya Go. Measured fresh off the stock strings
> 
> 91 5/8
> 0******16 3/4---20 7/8***23 1/8----26 1/2*****31 1/2--------42 1/4**********76----9 1/2
> 
> 35 11/16
> >----6 3/4--------9 3/4*****0


----------



## CandianQuest

Hey guys I need to make a string for an old PSE Fire-Flite (dual cam), and am needing the serving info as well as length of the cables. If it helps at all I the only thing I could read on the limb still was that the string length is 55".

Thanks for any help,
Rob.


----------



## CandianQuest

I also need the serving specs for an Xi Pinnacle, i know the string is 60 3/4 and cables 42 1/2.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Center Punch

*Here are some new hoyt rkt specs*

vector 32 #3 rkt cam. str.55.5 B.34.5 C.37.0
0 18 20 3/4-23 3/8 27 1/4-31 1/4 18 0
sp. nks. bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start at 15 1/4 & 17. Top cam 1 set of 4. start at 17.
0......21 1/2 6...0
>.....27-19 < < 11...0








vector 32 #2 rkt cam. str.52.0 B.33.75 C.36.25
0...16...19 3/4-21 3/4...25.5-29.5...16...0
sp. nks. bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start at 13.25 & 15. Top cam 1 set of 4. start at 14.75.
0......21.5 6...0
>.....23.5-18 < < 11...0


----------



## Center Punch

hoyt element #2 rkt cam. str.51.25 B.33.0 C.35.5
0...16...19-21.5...25.25-29.25...16...0
sp. nks. b.cam 2 sets of 4. start at 13.25 & 14.75. top cam 1 set of 4. start at 14.75
0...19.25------6...0
>....23.5-18 < < 8.75...0

hoyt element #3 cam. str. 54.5 B. 33.75 C. 36.25
0...18...20.5-23...26.75-30.75...18...0
sp. nks. b.cam 2 sets of 4 start at 15.5 & 17. top cam 1 set of 4. start at 16.75
0....21.5-------6...0
>....23.5-18 < < 11...0

Vector turbo #3 rkt cam. str.58.5 B. 37.5 C. 40.0
0...18...22 1/8-24 5/8...28.5-32.5...18...0
sp. nks. b.cam 2 sets of 4. start at 15 & 16.5. top cam 2 sets of 4. start at 15 & 16.5
0....21.5------6...0
>....27.5-21.5 < < 11...0

Vector 35 # 2 cam. Look on hoyts tune chart for str.& cable lengths.
0...16...20.75-23.25...27-31...16...0
0....21.25-------6....0
>....29.25-20.5 < < 10.75...0
All of these specs. came off factory strings.


----------



## Center Punch

*sorry*

I forgot to say rkt cams on some of them, but all of the hoyt bows listed in the 2 post above are 2012 models with rkt cams.


----------



## fasteddie2488

fasteddie2488 said:


> This ones a long shot this early but how about a Bowtech Insanity anyone?? Got 2 of them to do if anyone has specs.
> String: 60 1/16
> Cables: 34 23/32


Still looking for Insanity


----------



## Flame-Tamer

PSE Revenge please.....


----------



## Center Punch

How about a strother moxie?....Anyone,thanks.


----------



## Top Pin Archery

I am needing the serving specs for a 2002 Darton Maverick Express RC (or specs from a different model with the same cams for that year). String 61 7/16, yoke 40 1/16, control 43 3/8. I have contacted Darton to get them, but they have not responded back. Need them as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## jonw

Center Punch said:


> How about a strother moxie?....Anyone,thanks.


I would like this also


----------



## deerhunter81

I really need Evo 7 specs if anyone has them! Thanks in advance!


----------



## nimrod1034

Hey guys I am looking for the string and cable lengths for a 2007 Tech Hunter Elite. Its the guide series that they sell at gander mountain but made by bowtech 

It has the DP2.5 mod on the cam if that helps at all.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a PSE Chaos one, need the string and cable lengths as well as the serving specs.

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Standby



Chaos One 
String 86
0---15 1/2------26--31--------41---61----8--0 

Buss 32.78
> ----7 1/2--9 1/2--------9--0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Flame-Tamer said:


> Standby
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos One
> String 86
> 0---15 1/2------26--31--------41---61----8--0
> 
> Buss 32.78
> > ----7 1/2--9 1/2--------9--0


Thanks Flame Tamer 


Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

No prob Man..


----------



## Top Pin Archery

Top Pin Archery said:


> I am needing the serving specs for a 2002 Darton Maverick Express RC (or specs from a different model with the same cams for that year). String 61 7/16, yoke 40 1/16, control 43 3/8. I have contacted Darton to get them, but they have not responded back. Need them as soon as possible. Thanks!


Does anyone have anything remotely close from a similar year?


----------



## nimrod1034

Nvm I finially got the string and cable lengths for a 2007 TechHunter Elite. 

Here they are for anybody else

String:
92 13/16 
Cable: split yoke 
35 1/2

ATA: 33 11/16
Brace : 7 1/8


----------



## jjw6870

still looking for specs for a bowtech pro 38


----------



## NSSCOTT

2012 pse revenge
string 
0------19 3/8-----22 1/4---24 1/4-------26 1/2---- 30 3/8-------36.5--------------0 56.37
cc
0-------------8------------24 1/8-------------------------------0 36.25
buss
>----6 3/4---9----------------------22 5/8--------------------0 31.12

pls note these measurements were taken from a stock set of strings off a new bow,the buss cable according to the pse string chart should be 31.12 the buss on this bow measures 30 7/8 total length.the string and cc was right on with string chart.


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> I really need Evo 7 specs if anyone has them! Thanks in advance!


I really need these if anyone has them! Thank you!


----------



## JHolling

Hi, Would someone have the serving specs for a Hoyt CRX with the #1 cam please. I am in desperate need of them .
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## JHolling

Sorry Thats the CRX 35.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## slick4

Can anyone help with the serving lengths for a Hoyt Vantage Elite 09?
Thanks Ken


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx for the revenge

Hank


----------



## fasteddie2488

Here's one for the filing cabinet guys and gals. 2012 Bowtech Insanity
String: 60 1/16
0*****20 1/2---23**25 1/4-----28 1/2****32 1/2----------20 1/2*****0

Cables: 34 23/32
>6**8----12*****19 1/2------12******0


----------



## deerhunter81

Could I get confirmation on the cable length? The download on the website says 34 29/32"



fasteddie2488 said:


> Here's one for the filing cabinet guys and gals. 2012 Bowtech Insanity
> String: 60 1/16
> 0*****20 1/2---23**25 1/4-----28 1/2****32 1/2----------20 1/2*****0
> 
> Cables: 34 23/32
> >6**8----12*****19 1/2------12******0


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Sorry Thats the CRX 35.
> Thanks,
> Jon


PLease. Someone!


----------



## fasteddie2488

The customer told me he called Bowtech and he said Bowtech said 23/32. Good catch deerhunter 81. I think I will call them tomorrow before I start these. I will let you know what they say.



deerhunter81 said:


> Could I get confirmation on the cable length? The download on the website says 34 29/32"


----------



## hartofthethumb

Anyone have specs in the Strother SX-Rush?


----------



## jjw6870

still need specs for a bowtech pro 38


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Anyone out there have the Bear Carnage. Need them pretty bad.


----------



## fasteddie2488

Alright Jeremy. The correct length is 34 29/32 good catch. When I called, they sent me to customer service and she said 60 1/8 and 34 23/64. So I told her what the website said and she put me on hold, came back and said she checked the build sheets they use there and that sheet was 60 1/16 and 34 29/32 and she said those are the "MOST ACCURATE". I guess thats what I'm building. Good Luck.



deerhunter81 said:


> Could I get confirmation on the cable length? The download on the website says 34 29/32"


----------



## fasteddie2488

Here ya go.

92 3/16
0*****19 1/2-----28***32 1/2-----40************79 1/2------9*****0

33 9/16
>5**7---10****16-----9*****0



Barn Burner said:


> Anyone out there have the Bear Carnage. Need them pretty bad.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Thank you so much.


----------



## rodneyroberts32

How about specks for 2012 PSE Vendetta


----------



## hartofthethumb

G5 Prime Centroid anyone? Need this one ASAP.


----------



## deerhunter81

fasteddie2488 said:


> Alright Jeremy. The correct length is 34 29/32 good catch. When I called, they sent me to customer service and she said 60 1/8 and 34 23/64. So I told her what the website said and she put me on hold, came back and said she checked the build sheets they use there and that sheet was 60 1/16 and 34 29/32 and she said those are the "MOST ACCURATE". I guess thats what I'm building. Good Luck.


Thanks bud! That is the length they gave me and the length I got tuning one!


----------



## nimrod1034

I also need the G5 prime centroid serving specs


----------



## Center Punch

2011 Prime Centroid--str. 26.350--yokes 34.0 x2--cable 38.900 x2--yokes use 12 strands and rest of str. & cables use 24 strands.(BCY 452x trophy)
0...2...7 sts 8.5...12 cen 15.75...2...0---loops on str. are 1" finished
yokes--0...14.75......15.75-18 3/8......14.75...0
cables--0...6........11...0


hartofthethumb said:


> G5 Prime Centroid anyone? Need this one ASAP.


----------



## nimrod1034

Center Punch said:


> 2011 Prime Centroid--str. 26.350--yokes 34.0 x2--cable 38.900 x2--yokes use 12 strands and rest of str. & cables use 24 strands.(BCY 452x trophy)
> 0...2...7 sts 8.5...12 cen 15.75...2...0---loops on str. are 1" finished
> yokes--0...14.75......15.75-18 3/8......14.75...0
> cables--0...6........11...0


Thank you so much!


----------



## Center Punch

I have the serv. specs but I don't have the str. and cable lengths. The bows don't have a sticker with lengths anymore. I measured the serv. specs off of factory str.,but I was afraid to trust str. lengths,so you need to call Strother to get them.
0...17.25...23 3/8sts25 3/8...28.25cen32.25...17.25...0
0...5.........9...0


hartofthethumb said:


> Anyone have specs in the Strother SX-Rush?


----------



## jhhitman

*Alpha max 32*

Hey guys looked all over the forum can't find the serving specs for alpha max 32 with #3 cams. 

String is 55
Buss 34.5
Control 36.75

Really need these. Thanks in advance


----------



## Archerbruce

jhhitman said:


> Hey guys looked all over the forum can't find the serving specs for alpha max 32 with #3 cams.
> 
> String is 55
> Buss 34.5
> Control 36.75
> 
> Really need these. Thanks in advance


look at post # 3115


----------



## jhhitman

Thank you Archerbruce.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Center Punch said:


> I have the serv. specs but I don't have the str. and cable lengths. The bows don't have a sticker with lengths anymore. I measured the serv. specs off of factory str.,but I was afraid to trust str. lengths,so you need to call Strother to get them.
> 0...17.25...23 3/8sts25 3/8...28.25cen32.25...17.25...0
> 0...5.........9...0


I got the rush specs, along with the rest of the 2012 Strother bows. I will post them up when I get a chance. Thanks for taking the time though!


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone out there got 2009 BT Admiral serving specs?
String: 57 23/32
Cables: 35 29/32


----------



## Center Punch

Here ya go:
0...18.25...21.75-23.75...27.5-31.5...18.25...0
0...10...17.5-24.25.......6...0
0...10...14.5-21.25.......6...0


fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone out there got 2009 BT Admiral serving specs?
> String: 57 23/32
> Cables: 35 29/32


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

For those chasing the Destroyer 350 specs...

String
0....20 1/2.........23 5/8....25 5/8..........29 1/4....33 1/8........41 1/16.... 61 9/16
Cables
0....10..........28 1/8.... 29 3/8 .......... 35 5/8


----------



## fasteddie2488

Thanks Center Punch!



Center Punch said:


> Here ya go:
> 0...18.25...21.75-23.75...27.5-31.5...18.25...0
> 0...10...17.5-24.25.......6...0
> 0...10...14.5-21.25.......6...0


----------



## NHBows

Does any one have the serving dimensions for a 2010 Bowtech Soldier ?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fasteddie2488

Looking for serving specs for a 06-07 Pearson Z32 
String: 87 11/16
Cable: 33 3/4

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NSSCOTT

looking for the serving specs for 2006 hoyt pro elite xt3000 #1 cam
string 54.25
bc 42.25
cc 44.5

thanks


----------



## TJK

Looking for string and serving specs for a 2012 MARTIN SILINCER PRO W/ FURY CAM 

Thanks


----------



## midstatearchery

Looked through the entire list and can not find 09' Bowtech sentinal serve specs. Anyone?
thanks


----------



## midstatearchery

Bowtech sentinal serving specs?


----------



## baldyhunter

Any specs for the 2012 PSE Supra ME?
String 60 3/8
CC 40 3/8
BC 39

Thanks ahead
Ken


----------



## baldyhunter

midstatearchery said:


> Bowtech sentinal serving specs?



String 63
0-18 3/4......24 1/4-26 1/4....29 1/2-34.....18 3/4-0


Cable 1
0-6 1/2...15-21 1/4....10 1/2-0
Cable 2
0-6 1/2...18-24 1/4....10 1/2-0


----------



## midstatearchery

Thanks Baldy!


----------



## jhhitman

2012 Supra ME

String 60 3/8

0>>>>>>17 3/8----------24>>>>>>>26---------------28 3/4>>>>>>>>32 3/4---------------------17 7/8>>>>>>>>>0

Control 

40 3/8

0>>>>>>>>>>10------------------------4>>>>>>>>>>0
1/2 loops plus or minus 1/8

Buss 39

0>>>>>>>>>>8-------------------29.75>>>>>>32---------------0>>>>>2 


First time actually getting to help someone else for a change. These are straight from PSE hope they are understandable.


----------



## fasteddie2488

Pearson Z32 Anyone?!?!?



fasteddie2488 said:


> Looking for serving specs for a 06-07 Pearson Z32
> String: 87 11/16
> Cable: 33 3/4
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## dpetsel

*Buckmasters BTR String w/ 546 Cam*

Here are the strings I just measure for a Buckmasters BTR with the 546 cam on it. The lengths do not match the bow tag. I assume someone put a set on to try to change the draw length. The bow was a tack driver for my son in 3D league with this configuration.


----------



## dpetsel

*Elite Fire*

Here are the specs for the Elite Archery 2008 Fire


----------



## kwilde

> Here's one for the filing cabinet guys and gals. 2012 Bowtech Insanity
> String: 60 1/16
> 0*****20 1/2---23**25 1/4-----28 1/2****32 1/2----------20 1/2*****0
> 
> Cables: 34 29/32
> >6**8----12*****19 1/2------12******0


thanks
Does anyone have speed nock locations?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Pse Brute X MP
string:87.37
Buss: 32.62



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Pse Brute X MP
> string:87.37
> Buss: 32.62
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


If you need them here they are
Customer gave them to me haven't tested them but soon. I will let you know if there is any changes.

View attachment Brut x mp.pdf


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anybody have serving specs for a 2010 Nuclear ice

string 40 5/16
split buss 23 1/2

Thanks Hutch


----------



## fasteddie2488

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anybody have serving specs for a 2010 Nuclear ice
> 
> string 40 5/16
> split buss 23 1/2
> 
> Thanks Hutch


String
0****12----19***23 1/2----12****0

Cables
0>5 1/2-------7***0


----------



## hdrat

Looking for serving specs on the Hoyt Vector Turbo


----------



## Deer Eliminator

fasteddie2488 said:


> String
> 0****12----19***23 1/2----12****0
> 
> Cables
> 0>5 1/2-------7***0


Thanks again! fasteddie


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> If you need them here they are
> Customer gave them to me haven't tested them but soon. I will let you know if there is any changes.
> 
> View attachment 1290640
> 
> 
> Hutch


Just one note on the specs I just noticed he added idler serving. This bow doesn't come with idlers serving.



Hutch


----------



## Twisted Archer

Deer Eliminator said:


> Just one note on the specs I just noticed he added idler serving. This bow doesn't come with idlers serving.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


*They have always had it as a option on the PSE single cams since PSE started using that style of idler wheel, the PSE blue prints actually show it but like I stated it is shown as a option.*


----------



## gabuckslammer

in need of string and serving specs for 2012 Mathews MR7 and 2012 PSE Omen Pro

Your help is much appreciated


----------



## garrickt

I am in need of updated Athens Afflixtion specs, with TRCS. Getting conflicting answers. Can anyone help?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

garrickt said:


> I am in need of updated Athens Afflixtion specs, with TRCS. Getting conflicting answers. Can anyone help?


On post 2803 here is the link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=94&p=1061461054#post1061461054

Hutch


----------



## deerhunter81

In need of Bowtech Insanity XL specs! Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## dillio67

Hoyt Vector Turbo RKT#3
58.5 0-18 21.75-24.25 27.75-32 18
37.5 0-11 22-27.5 Y
40 0-21.25 5
Speed nocks [email protected]" [email protected]"


----------



## garrickt

Got the lengths need serving locations for Diamond The Rock string and cable.
Thanks


----------



## jonw

hartofthethumb said:


> I got the rush specs, along with the rest of the 2012 Strother bows. I will post them up when I get a chance. Thanks for taking the time though!


Can you post String and Cable lengths and serving specs for the Moxie


----------



## jhhitman

Hey guys anyone have the correct serving lengths for a 2011 pse vendetta xl? I found them on here but there are Two different specs. Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

*Hoyt Maxxis 31 #3 base cam specs*

Any one else finding hoyts specs to be off on the buss cable ? Two seperate builds using hoyt's specs and I ended up having to put additional twists in the buss cable to get the cams to sync correctly. My finished lengths are dead on with Hoyts specs. I pulled a buss cable off a customers Maxxis 31 Dangerous Game... same specs as the regular Maxxis 31 except it has 80lb limbs. Measured his buss cable and even after a year & 1/2 of ownership.. the buss cable measured 33" exactly, not 33-1/4.


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> In need of *Bowtech Insanity XL* specs! Thanks in advance!!!!


*Bowtech Insanity XL* Anyone please!!!


----------



## garrickt

garrickt said:


> Got the lengths need serving locations for Diamond The Rock string and cable.
> Thanks


Anyone have these?


----------



## skye5317

Anybody have serving specs for a Bear Apprentice?


----------



## deerhunter81

Original or II

My son shoots the original, I can measure for you if that what you need.



skye5317 said:


> Anybody have serving specs for a Bear Apprentice?


----------



## bowtecee

Need specs for bear truth 2 young guns. Lengths 49 3/16" string 31 9/16 cables


----------



## skye5317

deerhunter81 said:


> Original or II
> 
> My son shoots the original, I can measure for you if that what you need.


I believe it is the original. The string length is 48 3/8" and the cables are 28 1/2". 
Thanks


----------



## Breathn

Have had a bunch of pms on these..
Athens Afflixtion
s=57.75
c=39.1875
s=0-16---26.25-29.75--34-36---16in
c=9.5-5.5


----------



## garrickt

Still in need of Diamond Rock serving specs.
Thanks


----------



## deerhunter81

skye5317 said:


> I believe it is the original. The string length is 48 3/8" and the cables are 28 1/2".
> Thanks


String 0--------13-----------24----27--------13---------0
yokes 0--------7--------------------6 5/8----4 5/8<


----------



## hdrat

dillio67 said:


> Hoyt Vector Turbo RKT#3
> 58.5 0-18 21.75-24.25 27.75-32 18
> 37.5 0-11 22-27.5 Y
> 40 0-21.25 5
> Speed nocks [email protected]" [email protected]"



Thanks dillio67


----------



## garrickt

garrickt said:


> Still in need of Diamond Rock serving specs.
> Thanks


Got 'em, thanks fasteddie. I emailed diamond/bowtech and they refused to give me the specs. You all probably knew this already.


----------



## garrickt

Breathn said:


> Have had a bunch of pms on these..
> Athens Afflixtion
> s=57.75
> c=39.1875
> s=0-16---26.25-29.75--34-36---16in
> c=9.5-5.5


Thank you!


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have serving lengths for an Obsession Model SS String length 56 1/2 Cables 38? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## deerhunter81

Insanity cpxl....anybody? Thanks!


----------



## jonw

I still need specs for the Strothers Moxie


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8


Thanks Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Also need string lengths and serving specs for a 2010 Pearson legend bow with R2B2 cams


Hutch


----------



## deerhunter81

Come on guys...nobody's built a set for a Insanity Cpxl yet???


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
> String length is 58 5/8
> Cable length is 44 5/8
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch





Deer Eliminator said:


> Also need string lengths and serving specs for a 2010 Pearson legend bow with R2B2 cams
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anyone the specs for these?


Hutch


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone......




deerhunter81 said:


> *Insanity cpxl*....anybody? Thanks!


----------



## magruber12

I need serving specs for a vantage pro #3 cam and a half plus!


----------



## Mike_in_WI

Anybody have a 2011 PSE Bowmadness XS? String 86 1/4" cable 30 7/8". Thanks.


----------



## fasteddie2488

2011 BM XS
String 
0*****20--23 1/2***26---28****32 1/2-----42**Optional Serving**61----9*****0

Cable
>7***9-------10******0



Mike_in_WI said:


> Anybody have a 2011 PSE Bowmadness XS? String 86 1/4" cable 30 7/8". Thanks.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
> String length is 58 5/8
> Cable length is 44 5/8
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Still looking these specs if anyone has them

HUTCH


----------



## Mike_in_WI

Thanks fasteddie :thumbs_up


----------



## deerhunter81

Anyone, I really need this one!!!



deerhunter81 said:


> Come on guys...nobody's built a set for a *Insanity Cpxl *yet???


----------



## jtnm

Any have serving specs for 2010 Hoyt contender elite, 50# XT 3000 limbs, #3 spiral x cams? 
String 60.5", Control 46", BC 43"

Thanks


----------



## 60X

How about an athens excell.....anyone?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Looking for specs for a Darton Pro 3500 please

Thanks in advance, Hinky


----------



## GRIM

Am looking for crx 35 #2 cam, does anyone got em, thanks in advance.Grim


----------



## bowtecee

garrickt said:


> Got 'em, thanks fasteddie. I emailed diamond/bowtech and they refused to give me the specs. You all probably knew this already.


Give this a try


----------



## ArcherWolf

jtnm said:


> Any have serving specs for 2010 Hoyt contender elite, 50# XT 3000 limbs, #3 spiral x cams?
> String 60.5", Control 46", BC 43"
> 
> Thanks


Contender / Contender Elite #3 SpiralX XT3000

String = 60.5" 
0-----end----->15.5"---------->28.75"---center--->34"----------15.5"<-----end-----0

Buss Cable = 43"
>---yolk--->8"---->9.5"---------------11.75"<-----end-----0

Control Cable = 46"
0-----end----->13.25"---------------5.5"<-----end-----0


----------



## GRIM

Anyone please, crx 35 #2 cam, thanks


----------



## jtnm

ArcherWolf said:


> Contender / Contender Elite #3 SpiralX XT3000
> 
> String = 60.5"
> 0-----end----->15.5"---------->28.75"---center--->34"----------15.5"<-----end-----0
> 
> Buss Cable = 43"
> >---yolk--->8"---->9.5"---------------11.75"<-----end-----0
> 
> Control Cable = 46"
> 0-----end----->13.25"---------------5.5"<-----end-----0


Thank you!!


----------



## jhhitman

Could really use serving lengths on a 

Hoyt Power Hawk

string 57
cables 34.5 and 37.25

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bow pro

Does anyone have the lenghts and serving layout for the Monster MR6?


----------



## Brian from GA

PSE Durango- Did a search for a PSE Durango and all I found was the correct string and cable lengths which was actually what I needed. Here is the serving info just in case it pops up for someone again. 

98.75 string

0---->17.25 --- 29.25----->37.5 (center) --- 46.5--->66 (over idler) ------12<---0

41 cable

8" yoke (3/4" loop) 2" serving to tie off yoke. Other end 9.5" serving with a small loop. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Brian from GA

Bow pro said:


> Does anyone have the lenghts and serving layout for the Monster MR6?


Mathews MR5, MR6, MR7, MR8- Here are the lengths I measured from an MR7 and I built a set this length for an MR8 and it worked fine. According to the Mathews web page all MR bows have the same string and cable lengths

String- 62 3/4 (I made a note that the loop on the factory string on each end is 1 3/8". Not sure why it is longer than standard but it is also the same on an original Monster, just checked)

(Bottom)0--->27.5 -----30-->34 (center)------20.5<------0 (top)


(2) Cables 30 3/8"- standard 1" loops

0-->9.25--------12.5--->25.25 (thru rollers)---- (remainder of string is a large unserved open loop to go through circle that holds yoke)

(2) Yokes 12"

both ends are open at 4" and there is 4" served in the middle.


----------



## Bow pro

Brian from GA said:


> Mathews MR5, MR6, MR7, MR8- Here are the lengths I measured from an MR7 and I built a set this length for an MR8 and it worked fine. According to the Mathews web page all MR bows have the same string and cable lengths
> 
> String- 62 3/4 (I made a note that the loop on the factory string on each end is 1 3/8". Not sure why it is longer than standard but it is also the same on an original Monster, just checked)
> 
> (Bottom)0--->27.5 -----30-->34 (center)------20.5<------0 (top)
> 
> 
> (2) Cables 30 3/8"- standard 1" loops
> 
> 0-->9.25--------12.5--->25.25 (thru rollers)---- (remainder of string is a large unserved open loop to go through circle that holds yoke)
> 
> (2) Yokes 12"
> 
> both ends are open at 4" and there is 4" served in the middle.



Thanks man! Did you happen to measure the lenghts of the string and cable right off the bow? Mathews measurements are off pretty good somethimes.


----------



## Brian from GA

I think it was pretty close on this one so I left it alone. Like I said I built the one for my buddy's MR8 and it was dead on specs. I did measure three different Apex 8s the other day and none had the same length string.


----------



## scottparker

Anyone have Mathews Z9?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

What is the string layout for a 2009 x force gx6?....including where to put the speed nocks. 
String: 61.63 buss:33.81 control:36.50

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Big LB

I really need the center serving location for a 2006 Pro-Tec XT3000 3.0 Spiral cam please.
59 1/4" string length.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8

thanks Hutch


----------



## garrickt

60X said:


> How about an athens excell.....anyone?


From factory set
String 63 9/16
0---15...24.5---26.5...30---30.5...15---0
Cables 45
0---9...9---0


----------



## jhhitman

Could really use some help for a Hoyt Power Hawk. There not on here anywhere. Thanks

Hitman


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> What is the string layout for a 2009 x force gx6?....including where to put the speed nocks.
> String: 61.63 buss:33.81 control:36.50
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Does anyone have these?

Thanks again!


----------



## bowtecee

QUOTE=Deer Eliminator;1063539575]What is the string layout for a 2009 x force gx6?....including where to put the speed nocks. 
String: 61.63 buss:33.81 control:36.50







[

Thanks Hutch[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bowtecee said:


> QUOTE=Deer Eliminator;1063539575]What is the string layout for a 2009 x force gx6?....including where to put the speed nocks.
> String: 61.63 buss:33.81 control:36.50
> 
> View attachment 1306188
> [
> 
> Thanks Hutch


[/QUOTE]
Thank you very much!

Hutch


----------



## Joseph McCluske

String spec for a 2012 Martin septer v pro?


----------



## airbourn

looking for specs for a 2012 bowmadness 3g does anyone have them Thanks


----------



## bowtecee

airbourn said:


> looking for specs for a 2012 bowmadness 3g does anyone have them Thanks


This is what a client took off his bow for me to build. I have not confirmed the finaly layout but feel it should work.


----------



## GreggWNY

Looking for the serving specs on the Conquest *II*. This string and cable is 98 7/16" and 43". Not to be confused with the Conquest 3 or 4 which uses a different string and cable length.


----------



## Center Punch

This is for the mini max cam....str. 98 7/16...cable 43.0. These specs are off of an old set supposdley..
0...16...28-33....48-66...8...0
>...8------9...0


GreggWNY said:


> Looking for the serving specs on the Conquest *II*. This string and cable is 98 7/16" and 43". Not to be confused with the Conquest 3 or 4 which uses a different string and cable length.


----------



## Center Punch

Power Hawk...M4 cam.5..29" dr.--str.57.0....buss 34.5...con. 37.25
0...15.5...27.5-32...15.5...0
>...8----11.5...0


jhhitman said:


> Could really use some help for a Hoyt Power Hawk. There not on here anywhere. Thanks
> 
> Hitman


----------



## baldyhunter

Can anyone help me out with Alpine Conchord Target specs?
Thanks ahead
Ken


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Joseph McCluske said:


> String spec for a 2012 Martin septer v pro?


Looking for the same specs

Hutch


----------



## airbourn

thanks for the info Bowtecee I can get my new strings done with out pulling the ones on the bow.


----------



## GreggWNY

Center Punch said:


> This is for the mini max cam....str. 98 7/16...cable 43.0. These specs are off of an old set supposdley..
> 0...16...28-33....48-66...8...0
> >...8------9...0


Much thanks friend.


----------



## jhhitman

Thank you very much center punch.


----------



## jonw

Looking for specs for Strothers Moxie


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have yet the serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8
Also the Bengal pro 2012
String length is 87 3/8
Cable length is 33 1/4


Hutch


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

Does anyone have the specs for a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element RKT #3 cam? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 09 Quest XPB32. String and cable lengths too. 


Thanks Hutch


----------



## Boilermaker2

anyone have specs for a 2009 diamond iceman???


----------



## Archerbruce

Boilermaker2 said:


> anyone have specs for a 2009 diamond iceman???


Look at post 2321


----------



## Boilermaker2

need specs for pse axe 6...anyone have them??


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here ya go!

2010 PSE AXE 6/7 They share the same specs.


string 64 7/8"

0------------22.5--------26.75--28.75----30.75-----34.75----------------22.5------------0
-----end----------------------sts-------------center-----------------------------end----

speed nocks - [email protected] 18.5" - [email protected]" - [email protected] 21.5"


buss 33.75"

>-----7--9---------------------------8-------0
---yoke---------------------------------end--


control cable 35.25"

0-----------10-------------------------------4------0
----end----------------------------------------end--

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone have yet the serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
> String length is 58 5/8
> Cable length is 44 5/8
> Also the Bengal pro 2012
> String length is 87 3/8
> Cable length is 33 1/4
> 
> 
> Hutch


anyone? 


Hutch


----------



## GRIM

I got a hold of 2012 pse bowmadness xs if anyone needs it
str 83.75
buss 30.75
str 0-19-21.5-23.5 (sts)-25.5-30 (ctr) -no idle serve-8.25-0
bc- >7-9---8.25-0


----------



## garrickt

Need specs for 2008 PSE xforce supershort
string 54 5/8
control 30 3/8
buss 27 3/8

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have complete specs for Martin Tracer Magnum with the Tru-arc dual cam. 
String and cable lengths too!
Thanks
Hutch


----------



## Archerbruce

Does any one have the lengths and specs for the 2012 Darton DS 3900

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## tmg

better PSE supra HP (solo single cam)
2011 PSE supra, HP single cam 

string 103 
0--16.75----27--29---31.5--35.5----50--72----9---103 

Cable 40 

0---8-----31--33---40


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have complete specs for Martin Tracer Magnum with the Tru-arc dual cam.
> String and cable lengths too!
> Thanks
> Hutch


Its a 2004 if that helps.


----------



## garrickt

garrickt said:


> Need specs for 2008 PSE xforce supershort
> string 54 5/8
> control 30 3/8
> buss 27 3/8
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## GRIM

str 54 5/8
0-16.75---23.75--28--16.75-0
control 30 3/8
0-10---4-0
buss 27 5/8
0-9.25--11.25-----8-0


----------



## Breathn

anyone have specs for the bear carnage?


----------



## fasteddie2488

Breathn said:


> anyone have specs for the bear carnage?


92 3/16
0*****19 1/2-----28***32 1/2-----40************79 1/2------9*****0

33 9/16
>5**7---10****16-----9*****0


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Hoyt MT Sport serving locals. 
String-56
buss-37.5
control-41.5
Looking for a mathews Feather Max, or a Champion
String-96
buss-39.75


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Hoyt Cobalt specs???? Please..


----------



## huner-1

These are specs for Bowtech Invasion CPX

String 0 - 20.25 (26 - 30.25) ((22.25 - 24.0)) 20.25 - 0
(center) ((string stop))

Cable 0 - 10.25 (15.75 - 22.75) 27 - 28.5 Gives you a 6" Yoke
(this is set for drop away coard)


----------



## huner-1

These are specs for Bowtech Invasion Cpx

String 58 9/32
Cable 34 5/16


----------



## Mbmadness

deerhunter81 said:


> PSE Vendetta XL 2010
> Shooting string 65"
> 0-22.25 ----28-30.25----32-36----20-0
> Speed nocks
> first 2 @18" next [email protected] 19.5" 2 [email protected] 21.5 , top of string from the end loop [email protected] 15.75 next [email protected] 17.25 and [email protected] 18.75
> Buss cable 36.75"
> 0-8 ------< 9-7 "
> Control 42.25
> 0-12-----8-0


This will work for 2011 vxl , right ?


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Cobalt ... Please???


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Parker Wildfire extreme???


----------



## skye5317

2012 Bowtech Insanity CPXL

String 63 1/4"
0---21 1/2 25--26 3/4 30--33 3/4 21 1/2--0
speed nocks 2 starting at 18 3/16
3 starting at 19 7/8

Cables 37 15/16" x2
0--11 1/4 17 1/2--24 1/2 8 1/4--7 <


----------



## special

Can anyone help with the '11 Bear Anarchy layouts please??
Rob


----------



## blade37defender

jonw said:


> Looking for specs for Strothers Moxie


This link will provide all of the specs for the 2012 line.

http://strotherarchery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=191&Itemid=214


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8


Thanks Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Martin Silencer Nitro cams
also need the same for a 09 Quest XPB32


Thanks Hutch


----------



## special

I need the '11 Bear Mauler specs ASAP...Help!
Rob


----------



## Boilermaker2

anyone have the specs string specs for a bowmadness MP??? i need asap


----------



## Thaygood

I am an old string maker who has gotten back go making strings. I have an archery school program in MS. I have a couple of questions about these new longer strings. When building a 2-color string, ho do you twist the loops? Next question. I recently looked at a string that looked like the loops and under the end servings it had been dipped in hot wax. It almost looked like shrink tubing or something. These are very stiff loops, but nice to deal with them. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## fasteddie2488

string 94 1/8
0****22 1/2----30 1/2****34 1/2-----41 1/8*******66 1/2------9 1/4

cable 32 1/2
>--5 1/2**7 1/2-------8****0




special said:


> I need the '11 Bear Mauler specs ASAP...Help!
> Rob


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have serving specs for the firecat x pro 08 Martin
string 54.5
cable 38.25

Hutch


----------



## special

fasteddie2488 said:


> string 94 1/8
> 0****22 1/2----30 1/2****34 1/2-----41 1/8*******66 1/2------9 1/4
> 
> cable 32 1/2
> >--5 1/2**7 1/2-------8****0


Much apreciated...Many thanks!
Rob


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Martin Silencer Nitro cams
> also need the same for a 09 Quest XPB32
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Anyone!!!!


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Deer... Sorry I do not have em. Thanx for the help in the past. If I have ay specs I will be happy to pass them on. I will try and find em for you..


----------



## garrickt

Anyone have 2009 Hoyt Turbohawk XTR #3?
s-54
cc-36.25
b-34

Thanks


----------



## Jayd321

Great idea!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Martin Silencer Nitro cams
> also need the same for a 09 Quest XPB32
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Please if anyone has them I could use them.


Hutch


----------



## tuckcut

Looking for serving specs on the PSE-Browning Mirage ZX....its the dual track idler...
87.75 string
71.50 cable

Thanks


----------



## baldyhunter

Really need some specs on a 2012 PSE EVO 6 I'm wayy!!!! behind on.
String 60.75
BC 33.75
CC 35

Any help would be greatly appreciated and speed nock locations woud be awesome.
Thanks ahead
Ken


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Baldy. I will be at the shop after lunch tomorrow/ Maybe I can measure one.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Martin Silencer Nitro cams and need the same for a 09 Quest XPB32
also does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8


Really need these thanks Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have 2011 Rytera Alien X specs?
s. 54 5/8
c 36 1/8
Thanks


----------



## dwagoner

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone have 2011 Rytera Alien X specs?
> s. 54 5/8
> c 36 1/8
> Thanks


do a search, it was right there, post #1086


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone have 2011 Rytera Alien X specs?
> s. 54 5/8
> c 36 1/8
> Thanks


2009-2011 Rytera Alien X with Hybrix 2.0 cams


string 54 5/8"

0---------15.5-------21.5--23-------26.5----31.5--------------15.5---------0
----end-----------------sts-------------center-----------------------end---

2 speed nocks centered @ 14.75" each end



cables 36 1/8"

inside roller/up cable

0----------10----------18.75------------25.25----------------6.25-------0
----end------------------------ccs---------------------------------end--

outside roller/down cable

0----------10------14.75-------------22-----------------------6.25-------0
-----end--------------------ccs-------------------------------------end--



string for Hybrix 1.5 cams 49.5" ( cables are the same specs as the 2.0 cams ) string was measured from both ends.

0--------13--->----18.5--20.5---/---25.75----21.25-------<-------13------0
----end----------------sts-------/--------center-----------------------end-- 



Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Thanks Hutch!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

dwagoner said:


> do a search, it was right there, post #1086


I did, sorry I missed it.


----------



## ajstiff

Looking for serving lengths on a 2011 Vantage Elite Plus.

Cam & 1/2 with XT2000 limbs

string 59.75
control 44.25
buss 41.75

Please and Thank you!!!


----------



## Flame-Tamer

baldyhunter said:


> Really need some specs on a 2012 PSE EVO 6 I'm wayy!!!! behind on.
> String 60.75
> BC 33.75
> CC 35
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated and speed nock locations woud be awesome.
> Thanks ahead
> Ken


Baldy
Evo 6(2012)

String
(----21____25.25----27.25______29.25---33.25_______21------) 

Control
(----10.5_____________5-----)

Buss
y________7.25----9.25_______________8.25)


3-speed nocks at starting at 16.5
4-----starting at18.75
2 starting at 19.5

both ends


----------



## hartofthethumb

60X said:


> Anyone got the 2012 New Breed eclipse layout?


Did anyone have this one?? I don't see it in the thread anywhere...


----------



## Flame-Tamer

THUMB... U have mail.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

string 58"

(------16_____________c_________________16------) center serving is in moddle with 2.5 either side

38 7/8
(------10___________5.5------)

This is the Eclipse The only lengths out so far. Hope this helps..


----------



## Bionic-Archer

looking for the Parker Phoenix 36 spec Double check what I have

String 100.25"
Cable 38.25"


----------



## BC Bowstrings

I apologize in advance if this is here somewhere but I've been looking for 2 days,switched wording,spelling,spacing,still can't find it.

2009 Hoyt Turbohawk XTR #3?
s-54
cc-36.25
b-34

Anyone? Thanks


----------



## Bionic-Archer

Baldyhunter
I have them when I get in to my shop to night


----------



## pinnaclearchery

Looking for the serving specs for a 2011 Mathews Apex 7, thanks.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Martin Silencer Nitro cams and need the same for a 09 Quest XPB32
also does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8


Really need these thanks Hutch


----------



## bowjunkie

I am just starting to build strings and cables. I would love to have the info at my fingertips. Anyone got the info in a file they will be willing to send me? I sure do appreciate it. Thanks Brian Smith


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

in desperate need of a 2011 bear charge. need lengths and locations please.


----------



## Boilermaker2

anyone have the specs for a 2010 APA pit viper?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Barn Burner said:


> in desperate need of a 2011 bear charge. need lengths and locations please.


I only have the 2010 don't know if the 11 is much different but here it is.

2010 Bear Charge


string 87.75"

0----------17----------27----32.25----------------42----------------62.5---------8.5------0
----end------------------center--------------------------idler--------------------------end-


buss cable 32 1/8"

>-----5--7--------------------------9-------0
--yoke---------------------------------end--




Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Thanks Hutch, they look to be the same.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Has anyone ever done a string set for a PSE Carroll Marauder? if you have, can i get the string and servings for it please......

Thanks Mike


----------



## bacon83

looking for specs for a HCA Carbon 4Runner --- string is 93 3/4 cable is 39 1/4 and I am guessing 36 ATA


----------



## bacon83

bacon83 said:


> looking for specs for a HCA Carbon 4Runner --- string is 93 3/4 cable is 39 1/4 and I am guessing 36 ATA


Anyone?


----------



## skye5317

MidwestCustom said:


> Has anyone ever done a string set for a PSE Carroll Marauder? if you have, can i get the string and servings for it please......
> 
> Thanks Mike


This is what I have for the Marauder

string 58" 0--12 27--33.5 12--0

cables 42.25" 0--3 9--0

Hope this helps


----------



## Barn Burner2

Thanks Skye
Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Martin Silencer Nitro 2.0 cams
also does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8


Really need these thanks Hutch


----------



## fireunit29

Need lengths and serving spec for 2012 Pse Freak anyone have these yet


----------



## BuzzMalone

I am needing the serving specs on a string and cable for a Maxxis 31


----------



## bacon83

bacon83 said:


> looking for specs for a HCA Carbon 4Runner --- string is 93 3/4 cable is 39 1/4 and I am guessing 36 ATA


Still looking for this. I know someone has it!!


----------



## bowguru.com

Looking for serving layouts for:

2011 PSE Dream Season EVO

2010 Bowtech Destroyer 340

Thanks a million


----------



## deerhunter81

bowguru.com said:


> Looking for serving layouts for:
> 
> 2011 PSE Dream Season EVO
> 
> 2010 Bowtech Destroyer 340
> 
> Thanks a million


Use the search this thread block at the top of the page..both are posted on here already.


----------



## bowguru.com

I use the search and I find nothing that specific to the serving layout measurments. I'm sure there on here but with 117 pages there must be a quicker way to sort through.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Destroyer 340
String 61 9/16
0---20 3/4-----23 3/4--25 7/8-----29 1/2--33 1/2-----20 3/4-----0
Cables 35 1/2
>------7--------21-----------------9 1/4------0


Evo 6(2012)

String
(----21____25.25----27.25______29.25---33.25_______21------) 

Control
(----10.5_____________5-----)

Buss
y________7.25----9.25_______________8.25)


3-speed nocks at starting at 16.5
4-----starting at18.75
2 starting at 19.5

both ends

Hutch


----------



## bowguru.com

Thank you Sir


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Deer Eliminator said:


> Destroyer 340
> String 61 9/16
> 0---20 3/4-----23 3/4--25 7/8-----29 1/2--33 1/2-----20 3/4-----0
> Cables 35 1/2
> >------7--------21-----------------9 1/4------0
> 
> 
> Evo 6(2012)
> 
> String
> (----21____25.25----27.25______29.25---33.25_______21------)
> 
> Control
> (----10.5_____________5-----)
> 
> Buss
> y________7.25----9.25_______________8.25)
> 
> 
> 3-speed nocks at starting at 16.5
> 4-----starting at18.75
> 2 starting at 19.5
> 
> both ends
> 
> Hutch


Thanx for posting agin one page later. Hahah
Have seen that post before somewhere lol...


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Flame-Tamer said:


> Thanx for posting agin one page later. Hahah
> Have seen that post before somewhere lol...


I hope so, you measured and posted them! lol 
Thanks Flame Tamer


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need string and cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Martin Silencer Nitro 2.0 cams
also does anyone have serving specs for a Martin Scepter V 2012
String length is 58 5/8
Cable length is 44 5/8


Really need these thanks Hutch


----------



## fireunit29

In need of 2012 PSE Freak lenght and serving specs


----------



## Flame-Tamer

fireunit29 said:


> In need of 2012 PSE Freak lenght and serving specs


http://potshot.co.za/Bows/PSE/569-PSE-Freak/flypage.tpl.html

No servings yet.. we do not have one in the shop..


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2011 Shadowcat nitro cams 2.0
string 63.5
cables 46


Thanks Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Need specs for a Parker Field-Grade. 

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## droptine801

Need the lay out for a 2010 admiral flx I found 2009 are they the same


----------



## deerhunter81

Would you mind posting these up? Thanks!

Jeremy



garrickt said:


> Got 'em, thanks fasteddie. I emailed diamond/bowtech and they refused to give me the specs. You all probably knew this already.


----------



## pinnaclearchery

I need the serving specs for a 2012 Pse stinger. I found a link on here for them but it came up invalid, thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## droptine801

I found them Thanks


Archerbruce said:


> String
> 0--19-----22.5---24.5-----------28.25--32.38--------------19--0
> 
> Cables
> 0----11------------------15--25------------------6--0


----------



## Remington

Looking for serving layout for Hoyt matrix rkt #2 and #3 cams


----------



## Bow pro

Does anyone have the serving layouts for a Strother Infinity short draw if anyone has them. The string is 54 3/4. Thanks in advance.

Shane


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Parker Wildfire
string 86""
o--------15_______24----31_______42-----58_______9-----o

33.75
yoke___5---8______8---o


----------



## Archerbruce

Does anyone know the string length for a 2011 Ross Crave. It is between 60 and 61 but need exact length.

Thanks


----------



## MoBuzzCut

anyone have the specs for the 2012 Evo SD?
Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## Dilligaf

Looking for serving layout for a 2009 Martin MOAB string length 90" bus 34.5"

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here they are
View attachment Moab 2009.pdf

I just noticed I typed the idler serving number twice ignore the second one

Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner2

whats up guys, anyone have strind and serving specs for the darton 2012 ds 3900?
thanks 
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2

that would be string and serving specs lmao....


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Need the 2012 PSE Stinger serving lengths. 
String-90.5
Cable -34.875


----------



## proelitefan

hi guys, im looking for the serving specs on a hoyt turbo hawk 2009/2010
string. 55,5
bc.33
cc.35.25

thanks in advance.


----------



## Boilermaker2

anyone have the following specs:
newbreed cyborg
new breed eclipse
mathews sq2

thanks in advance


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Boilermaker. You have mail.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Boilermaker. You have mail.


----------



## PeterM

baldyhunter said:


> Bowtech Specialist
> String:
> 
> 0---16 7/8..237/16---25...28 1/2---32 1/2...16 7/8---0
> 
> Cables:
> 
> 0---10 1/2...18 3/8---25 3/4...33 3/4---35..."Y"


Thanks for the info Baldy, but you know the exact position of the speed nocks for the main string please?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Does anyone have the 2010 Rytera Alien Z Specs?

String 59"
Cables 40.25"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deer Eliminator

2009-2011 Rytera Alien Z with Hybrix 2.0 cams


string 59"

0---------15.5--------23--24.5-------28.5------32.75-------------15.5---------0
----end-----------------sts---------------center-----------------------end----

2 speed nocks centered @ 15" each end


cables 40.5"

inside roller/up cable

0----------10.5--------17-------23.5------------------6-------0
----end-------------------ccs----------------------------end--

outside roller/down cable

0----------10.5-----------21.5--------28--------------6-------0
-----end------------------------ccs----------------------end--




Hutch


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Awesome, thank you!!!



Deer Eliminator said:


> 2009-2011 Rytera Alien Z with Hybrix 2.0 cams
> 
> 
> string 59"
> 
> 0---------15.5--------23--24.5-------28.5------32.75-------------15.5---------0
> ----end-----------------sts---------------center-----------------------end----
> 
> 2 speed nocks centered @ 15" each end
> 
> 
> cables 40.5"
> 
> inside roller/up cable
> 
> 0----------10.5--------17-------23.5------------------6-------0
> ----end-------------------ccs----------------------------end--
> 
> outside roller/down cable
> 
> 0----------10.5-----------21.5--------28--------------6-------0
> -----end------------------------ccs----------------------end--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## proelitefan

hi guys im in dire need for the serving specs for a hoyt turbo hawk 2009/2010 
string:55.5
bc:33
cc:35.25

thanks i would realy appreciate it thanks in advance


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the serving dimensions for a 2012 Martin Bengal Pro ? 
String 87-3/8"
Cable 33-1/4" 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

I'm in need of 2
-2012 Carbon Matrix RKT #2
-2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite #3 RKT

Thanks


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> I'm in need of 2
> -2012 Carbon Matrix RKT #2
> -2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite #3 RKT
> 
> Thanks


Anyone? I really need these.
Thanks


----------



## JRH60

ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have the serving dimensions for a 2012 Martin Bengal Pro ?
> String 87-3/8"
> Cable 33-1/4"
> 
> Thanks in advance.



String 87 3/8"


0-------------18.5----------21.5----24.5------27------31.5-------------43.25---------------------------------60-----------------------------7.5---------0
-----end-------------------------sts---------------center-----------------------------idler-----------------------------------------------------------end-----


Buss cable 33.25"

>----7.5--9.5------------------------------------------10--------------0
------yoke-----------------------------------------------------end------

The string has 6 speed nocks installed from the factory, they start at 17 1/8" on the 18.5" bottom end serving only.


----------



## bowjunkie

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone? I really need these.
> Thanks



I have the 2012 Carbon Matrix specs. I will get them for you this evening.


I need the Serving specs for the 2012 Dreamseason EVO. the string is 60.75" I hve the 2011 but they are not the same 

String 60.75"
CC 33.75"
BC 35" 
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## tuckcut

Looking for the Reflex Bighorn Hunter serving specs..

93
33.5 
Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

JRH60 said:


> String 87 3/8"
> 
> 
> 0-------------18.5----------21.5----24.5------27------31.5-------------43.25---------------------------------60-----------------------------7.5---------0
> -----end-------------------------sts---------------center-----------------------------idler-----------------------------------------------------------end-----
> 
> 
> Buss cable 33.25"
> 
> >----7.5--9.5------------------------------------------10--------------0
> ------yoke-----------------------------------------------------end------
> 
> The string has 6 speed nocks installed from the factory, they start at 17 1/8" on the 18.5" bottom end serving only.


Awesome.. thank you !!!


----------



## Center Punch

Can anybody give the specs to a 2008 PSE Thunderbolt X? I think the str. is 87 1/2 cable is 30 1/8...thanks.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

PSE Thunderbolt X - NRG cam ( unsure of year ) these were given to me and I haven't used them yet but they are good.


string 87.5" - measured from both ends

0-------------19-->-----28.5------33------/-----45.25-----------------25.5-----<--------9-------0
-----end---------------------center------------------------idler----------------------------end---


buss cable 30.125"

>-----7--9----------------------------------7--------0
---yoke----------------------------------------end---



Hutch


----------



## bowjunkie

2012 Carbon Matrix with #3 RKT Cams 

String 54.25" 0--------------------18"-----------------23.25"--------28"--------------36.5"---------------------0
serving blank center blank end serving 

Control Cable 36.25" 0------5"---------------------15"--------------0 

serving blank serving 


Bus Cable 33.75" 0----------8"-----------18" ---------------25.5"-------------<
serving blank roller serving yoke 

Hope that helps


----------



## tuckcut

Looking for High Country Speed Pro Serving locations 

56
37 5/8th 
binary style cams

Thanks


----------



## Center Punch

Thank you very much Deer Eliminator


Deer Eliminator said:


> PSE Thunderbolt X - NRG cam ( unsure of year ) these were given to me and I haven't used them yet but they are good.
> 
> 
> string 87.5" - measured from both ends
> 
> 0-------------19-->-----28.5------33------/-----45.25-----------------25.5-----<--------9-------0
> -----end---------------------center------------------------idler----------------------------end---
> 
> 
> buss cable 30.125"
> 
> >-----7--9----------------------------------7--------0
> ---yoke----------------------------------------end---
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## bowjunkie

*2009 speed pro*









here you go Bart.


----------



## tuckcut

Cool.. Thanks Brian!


----------



## Center Punch

Thanks for posting bowjunkie, I was just getting ready to post.


bowjunkie said:


> View attachment 1355152
> 
> 
> here you go Bart.


----------



## asa3dpro

CRX 32

I need serving specs for the CRX 32 with #1 Fuel cams.

Robert

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Center Punch

Here you go...str.48.5 con.37.0 buss 32.75
0...14...17.5-20...23.75-28...14...0
0...19............6...0
0...9......18-24.25...Y


asa3dpro said:


> CRX 32
> 
> I need serving specs for the CRX 32 with #1 Fuel cams.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asa3dpro

Center Punch said:


> Here you go...str.48.5 con.37.0 buss 32.75
> 0...14...17.5-20...23.75-28...14...0
> 0...19............6...0
> 0...9......18-24.25...Y


Thanks


----------



## polarbear06

Anyone got specs for a 2007 PSE Mojo NH?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

PSE Mojo NRG cam ( unsure of year )


string 60.75"

0---------15.5---------28----33.5--------------------15.5---------0
----end------------------center----------------------------end--


buss cable 41.5"

>---8--10------------------------------8.25--------0
---yoke---------------------------------------end--


control cable 44 1/8"

0-----------10.25-----------------------------5.5------0
-----end------------------------------------------end--

Don't know if this will help but this is the only Mojo I have.


Hutch


----------



## polarbear06

Thanks Hutch. That's perfect.


----------



## prowler700

2012 hoyt vector 32?


----------



## prowler700

prowler700 said:


> 2012 hoyt vector 32?


#3 cam


----------



## simms

Hi 

Has anyone got the serving specs for the CSS Whippin Stick? 58" sting and 36 1/2" cable dual cam set up?????


----------



## BC Bowstrings

prowler700 said:


> #3 cam


2012 vector 32 #3

S- 55.5
0--18...20.75--23.375...27.25--31.25...18--0
cc-37
0--21.5...6--0
buss-34.5
>-7.5--15.5...11--0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have 2011 Quest Primal Serving specs and lengths?



Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

We did have a a 2012 primal in the shop. Let me look..


----------



## Center Punch

Here ya go
Quest Primal...str.56.0..cables 36 11/16
0...15.5...21-22.5...27-30.5...15.5...0
0...9.............5.5...0


Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have 2011 Quest Primal Serving specs and lengths?
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Thanks Center Punch


Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Does anyone have speed nock locations for a Mathews MR7?


----------



## prowler700

BC Bowstrings said:


> 2012 vector 32 #3
> 
> S- 55.5
> 0--18...20.75--23.375...27.25--31.25...18--0
> cc-37
> 0--21.5...6--0
> buss-34.5
> >-7.5--15.5...11--0


thanks


----------



## BC Bowstrings

I also need serving for Pearson Gen II w/Hurricane cams
s-59 1/8
cc-39 7/8
buss- 38 5/16

Thanks


----------



## PowerLineman83

I need specs for an '09 Bowtech Admiral. I'm getting conflicting specs and would like to be sure!

From Bowtechs website:
String 57 23/32"
Cables 35 2932"

Also, some specs have 1 speed nock at 16" on the string.... did they have them? Or was it the FLX that did?


----------



## PowerLineman83

Also wanting to double check my specs for a PSE Stinger 3G

String 90.50	
Cable 34.87

Thanks!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have the specs for a Martin Nemesis 2012 cams are 1.5 might me the same as 2011 not sure. 



Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

PowerLineman83 said:


> Also wanting to double check my specs for a PSE Stinger 3G
> 
> String 90.50
> Cable 34.87
> 
> Thanks!



String o-===14_______66-69___64.25=====60.25_____31===50______9=====0

Cable yoke____7==9________8====O


----------



## PowerLineman83

Flame-Tamer said:


> String o-===14_______66-69___64.25=====60.25_____31===50______9=====0
> 
> Cable yoke____7==9________8====O


Awesome, Thanks!!!!


----------



## Flame-Tamer

no pob. holler anytime...lol


----------



## jkeiffer

Hmm, pm me as a reminder and I can find this, there are three different variations, the original OS3/2 as well as the SD and LD versions but I have them floating around somewhere.

later
jkeiffer



simms said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone got the serving specs for the CSS Whippin Stick? 58" sting and 36 1/2" cable dual cam set up?????


----------



## PowerLineman83

PowerLineman83 said:


> I need specs for an '09 Bowtech Admiral. I'm getting conflicting specs and would like to be sure!
> 
> From Bowtechs website:
> String 57 23/32"
> Cables 35 2932"
> 
> Also, some specs have 1 speed nock at 16" on the string.... did they have them? Or was it the FLX that did?


ttt


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Contender Elite GTX cam
String is 56.5
Buss 40.5
Control 42.75

Could really use these..

Thanks


----------



## NHBows

Does anyone have the serving locations for a Mathews Prestige

thanks in advance.


----------



## JRH60

NHBows said:


> Does anyone have the serving locations for a Mathews Prestige
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## NHBows

Thank you very much JRH60 !!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 1997 Ted Nugent Speed demon They say it is a Jaguar. It has z cams 
string 58
cables 39


Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a 1997 Ted Nugent Speed demon They say it is a Jaguar. It has z cams
> string 58
> cables 39
> 
> 
> Hutch


Bow	Jaguar String	58 

Year	1990s 

CAM TYPE	Dual Cam 
Brace	7.25 

ATA	37.5 Buss Cable	39 




0--14____25-30.5	______14----0
Yoke____7.5---10	______10------0	Make 2

This is what I have for a 90s Jaguar. The lengths of the bow match urs??


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Yep that's it. I had them and for the life of me I can't find them. Thanks 


Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Still Looking for a Contender Elite GTX Cam


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Looking for 2012 Hoty Carbon Martix with #2 RKT cams please

55.25
39.25
37

Thanks


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

Does anyone have the specs for a 2011 HCA Supreme Pro Eliminator with the big cams?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone with 2012 Martin Scepter v specs yet? 
String length is 58 5/8 
Cable length is 44

Hutch


----------



## DannyRO

I need *Mission Riot* specs.
String 58 3/4"
2 x Cable 33 15/16"
Thank you!


----------



## eyedoc

Could someone please post the EVO 7 specs?


I tried searching the thread but couldnt find the info...

Thanks
Greg


----------



## special

Elite Z28 layouts anyone??
Rob


----------



## GRIM

does anyone have a carbon matrix plus #3 cam? thx in advance


----------



## deerhunter81

special said:


> Elite Z28 layouts anyone??
> Rob


Need the year

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Center Punch

I don't have carbon matrix but I have the Vector 35 #2 RKT cam and the string lengths are the same
str. 55.25.......0...16...20.75-23.25...27-31...16...0
control...39.25......0...21.25............6.5...0
buss...37.0......0...10.75...........20.5-29.25...<


Hinkelmonster said:


> Looking for 2012 Hoty Carbon Martix with #2 RKT cams please
> 
> 55.25
> 39.25
> 37
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jjw6870

looking for serving specs for a 2001 hoyt vortec


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

2012 Bowmadness 3G MP
string- 91.62 (91 5/8)
0-18.5//23-25(sts)//27.5-32.5(center)//34-64(optional idler)//9-0
buss cable- 34.75
8-10//8-0


----------



## bowjunkie

Need enough 452x in mountain berry to build a string and cables. It will be a second color. Either wrap up what I need or a partial spool that I can buy would be great. I can trade a color you may need. Thanks.


----------



## special

deerhunter81 said:


> Need the year
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


Got em...Thanks heaps anyway mate.
Rob


----------



## special

Flame-Tamer said:


> String o-===14_______66-69___64.25=====60.25_____31===50______9=====0
> 
> Cable yoke____7==9________8====O


Can someone please help me read this one...Im a bit baffled as to how the measurements have been taken?!
Rob


----------



## Deer Eliminator

special said:


> Can someone please help me read this one...Im a bit baffled as to how the measurements have been taken?!
> Rob


I hope I got it right, I laid it out on the floor. Looks like he measured it backwards and inverted 2 numbers.

0------14--------21.5-24------26----30---------40.5---------------59.5---------------9-----0
.................... sts .............. center.......................... idler


Hutch


----------



## PowerLineman83

Looking for specs for a '11 Hoyt Rampage, NOT the XT! With #3 M4 Cam 'n' half setup

String 54"
Control 37.25"
Bus 34.75"

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## deerhunter81

Need Diamond The Rock Specs....thanks in advance!


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Deer Eliminator said:


> I hope I got it right, I laid it out on the floor. Looks like he measured it backwards and inverted 2 numbers.
> 
> 0------14--------21.5-24------26----30---------40.5---------------59.5---------------9-----0
> .................... sts .............. center.......................... idler
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanx Hutch Hahah


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have 2012 Alpha Elite RKT #2 serving specs specs? I need these please.

56.5
40.75
38.5

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eyedoc

Evo 7? Please. Need to get started on a set.


----------



## deerhunter81

deerhunter81 said:


> Need Diamond The Rock Specs....thanks in advance!


Anyone?

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 60X

Looking for the following Pearson bows
440 One dual track idler
440 Quad 15.5" limb
440 Quad 14.5" limb
Bulldog
diamondback dual track idler
diamondback single cam
diamondback vx single cam
pathfinder
piranha
pitbull
pride
solo lite
Z34 R2B2


----------



## after elk

I don't have a huge amount of string data but I would be happy to share with anyone who P.M.'s me. I dont spend a lot of time on this site so people usuallly get their question answered before I have a chance to reply, but like I said I am happy to P.M. back with info if I have it. 

That being said I need specs for a BT Invasion. Anyone? Help is appreciated


----------



## BC Bowstrings

deerhunter81 said:


> Need Diamond The Rock Specs....thanks in advance!


I have 2009 specs
string--83 7/8
0---16.5...24--28.75...38.5---58...9--0
cable--33 1/4
>--6.5--8.5...10--0

hope this helps


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Looking for 2008 Martin Slayer X w/ CAT cams

Thanks all.


----------



## eyedoc

baldyhunter said:


> Bowtech Invasion anyone!
> String 58 9/32 (I measured a tuned one and got 58 3/8)
> 0-201/8 22 1/16-24 1/4 27 9/16-31 9/16 20 1/8-0
> 
> cables 34 5/16
> 
> 0-10 1/2 15 1/2-22 7/8 27-281/2 "y"
> 
> Great Bow!


Here are are the BT Invasion specs you were looking for. They were posted by the great Baldyhunter earlier in this thread.


----------



## after elk

eyedoc said:


> Here are are the BT Invasion specs you were looking for. They were posted by the great Baldyhunter earlier in this thread.


Much appreciated eyedoc


----------



## jhhitman

Hey guys can't find lengths for 2011 Alphamax 32 with # 3 cams. Any one have them?


----------



## bowtecee

QUOTE=jhhitman;1064270867]Hey guys can't find lengths for 2011 Alphamax 32 with # 3 cams. Any one have them?[/QUOTE] 
Give this a try.






[


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looked for the Mathews Monster 7. There is a lot of confusion on what the specs realy are. Someone please pm me the specs they have had work for them. Or post.

Thanx,
Hank


----------



## String Twister

59 1/8" string
30 7/8" cables
12" yoke

The monster 7 is DIFFERENT then a MR7
That is probably why you are getting conflicting data.


----------



## animal killer

Hey all im looking for string and cable lengths for 2 bows. 

1st: Mathews Z7 lengths and servings
2. Bowtech Old Glory Lengths and Servings. 

PM me or post up here. thanks in advance.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

I found these on this thread some where.


----------



## animal killer

Deer Eliminator said:


> I found these on this thread some where.


thank you much!!!! anyone know where to place speed nocks at on a 2010 carbon matrix number 2 cam?


----------



## Flame-Tamer




----------



## Flame-Tamer

String Twister said:


> 59 1/8" string
> 30 7/8" cables
> 12" yoke
> 
> The monster 7 is DIFFERENT then a MR7
> That is probably why you are getting conflicting data.


Do you have the specs??
Thanx,
Hank


----------



## dwagoner

animal killer said:


> Hey all im looking for string and cable lengths for 2 bows.
> 
> 1st: Mathews Z7 lengths and servings
> 2. Bowtech Old Glory Lengths and Servings.
> 
> PM me or post up here. thanks in advance.


page 100 post #3000 is Z7

Gotta use the search theres TONS on here, ive used em myself for a buddies Z7


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

A couple of people have already asked, but I will ask again. Does anyone have the specs for a 2012 Darton DS-3900?


----------



## mark hatcher

In need of serving specs for a 2004 ultra-elite xt2000 5.5 spirals if any one has them. Thanks


----------



## String Twister

Flame-Tamer said:


> Do you have the specs??
> Thanx,
> Hank


locations
19" 26 1/2---30 1/2" 35 1/4"---37 1/4" 19"
9" 17---26" down cable
9" 14---22" up cable
12" yokes served from 4---8"


----------



## String Twister

WVaBuckHunter said:


> A couple of people have already asked, but I will ask again. Does anyone have the specs for a 2012 Darton DS-3900?


I need these as well please.
pro 3800 too please
pro 3900


----------



## nimrod1034

hey guys is their any difference in the string lengths and serving specs with an 03 Mathews LX to an 05 Mathews LX. The only lengths given are for an 03 LX. I just want to know if it will work for an 05. 

Thanks Charles


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is the link for the lengths. http://c715222.r22.cf2.rackcdn.com/content/uploads/2012/03/TechSpecs.pdf I believe 03 to 05 are the same



Hutch


----------



## nimrod1034

Thanks hutch.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

String Twister said:


> locations
> 19" 26 1/2---30 1/2" 35 1/4"---37 1/4" 19"
> 9" 17---26" down cable
> 9" 14---22" up cable
> 12" yokes served from 4---8"


OK. Can you explain how the yokes are done. Are they split 12 and 12 for the weird setup?? .. I see the 4-8 serving since its 12 inch yokes.

Thanx in advance


----------



## huner-1

*Attn: String Makers.......Switchback XT Serving Specs*

Mathews Switchback XT
String..... 0----------------17.5---------27--center--31.5-------40.5------73---------10--------0
87.75

Cable 0---------8--------------16.5----------6---------SplitYoke
33.5


----------



## huner-1

Switchback XT

Mathews Switchback XT
String..... 0----------------17.5---------27--center--31.5-------40.5------73---------10--------0
87.75

Cable 0---------8--------------16.5----------6---------SplitYoke
33.5


----------



## String Twister

Flame-Tamer said:


> OK. Can you explain how the yokes are done. Are they split 12 and 12 for the weird setup?? .. I see the 4-8 serving since its 12 inch yokes.
> 
> Thanx in advance


They are just a large loop 12" long, basically a big oval, then you close it too make a loop at each end by closing it from 4-8"
The yokes don't attach directly to the other cables.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have the 2012 Alpine Nitrous serving info.

Thanks


----------



## A-STRAIGHTARROW

Anyone have the K&K Vindicator serving specs?? thanks for any help!!!
Lonnie


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have serving specs on a 2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo #2 RKT yet?
Thanks in advance.

55.25
39.25
37


----------



## A-STRAIGHTARROW

Anyone have the K&K Vindicator serving specs?? thanks for any help!!!
Lonnie


----------



## HANKGT500

Does anyone have the specs for a Diamond The Rock Bow I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

HANKGT500 said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a Diamond The Rock Bow I would greatly appreciate it.


Page 120 post 3587 





Hutch


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Does anyone have any string and serving specs for a Bowtech Rascal? I would really appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## special

Can anyone help with the Darton DS 3800 layouts please
Rob


----------



## BC Bowstrings

X-Shooter-GB said:


> Does anyone have any string and serving specs for a Bowtech Rascal? I would really appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Glen


String-65
>-13.5---19.5-24-----31.5-45----6.25<

Cable-26.25
>--9.5


----------



## special

A-STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Anyone have the K&K Vindicator serving specs?? thanks for any help!!!
> Lonnie


I measured these from a set of factory strings mailed to me for repair..
String 59.125
X------17.5.......23 1/8---24 3/4........28------31.5...........17.5------X

1 Speed Nock @ 15 3/4 with a rubber grub thingy outside it each end(off memory)

CC 39.500...(actual CC suplied was 39.125)
X-------5...............10-----X

Buss 37.0625
>>>>>>>71/8---9..................................10-------X

Cheers Rob


----------



## String Twister

special said:


> Can anyone help with the Darton DS 3800 layouts please
> Rob


You can find lengths on their site.
Serve locations on that one should be 18.5" each end nock point is 1/2" above string center. I don't know speed nock data or suppressor for tht one.
The cables need a 1.75" loop at one end with 3.5" serving there, normal loop and 11" the other end.
The yokes are usually built from 14 st. 452x served 3.5" each end.
This was off the top of my head so you'll have to get lengths from darton, build the cable 3/16" shorter then they list as they are untwisted lengths.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Anyone have the 2006 Hoyt lazer tec specs? 

String 52.5
BC 36.5 
CC 39.25


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for the Hoyt Vector 
String 52
BC 33.75
CC 36.25

Pretty please..


----------



## special

String Twister said:


> You can find lengths on their site.
> Serve locations on that one should be 18.5" each end nock point is 1/2" above string center. I don't know speed nock data or suppressor for tht one.
> The cables need a 1.75" loop at one end with 3.5" serving there, normal loop and 11" the other end.
> The yokes are usually built from 14 st. 452x served 3.5" each end.
> This was off the top of my head so you'll have to get lengths from darton, build the cable 3/16" shorter then they list as they are untwisted lengths.


Much apreciated..Thankyou.


----------



## nimrod1034

hey guys I am looking for the serving specs for a 2010 hoyt maxxis 35 with 2.5 Z3 cams.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

To those of you who have now chosen to not share your specs.... I appreciate the help in the past. For those of you who believe this is a forum of help and discussion.. Please feel free to exchange with me about any info I may have and I promise not to get too big for my britches to help people in their venture to increase the quality of archery know how and expertise in the world..


----------



## 09Dreamseason

Need string/buss cable lengths and serving specs for a Hi-tec Gyro-tec Lite Extreme

I can see where it says the string is 49.5 on the riser but can't find the split buss length......customer wants to order custom strings but I don't have the lengths to send in to Piranha. Please someone help me.

Paul

I can take it down on the press if need be and measure them if no one has the specs.....


----------



## 09Dreamseason

09Dreamseason said:


> Need string/buss cable lengths and serving specs for a Hi-tec Gyro-tec Lite Extreme
> 
> I can see where it says the string is 49.5 on the riser but can't find the split buss length......customer wants to order custom strings but I don't have the lengths to send in to Piranha. Please someone help me.
> 
> Paul
> 
> I can take it down on the press if need be and measure them if no one has the specs.....


I'm assuming the Split Buss Cables are 26? This bow has the 26" Axle to Axle length


----------



## 09Dreamseason

09Dreamseason said:


> I'm assuming the Split Buss Cables are 26? This bow has the 26" Axle to Axle length


Took it all apart......

For future reference:

STRING 49.5 inches- 15.25 inches of end serving at each end with 1 inch loops at each end and 5 inches of center serving directly in the middle
2 SPLIT "Y" BUSS CABLES 26 inches- 6 inch "Y" split with 1 inch loops that have 2 inch serving at each end and at the split, then has 9.5 inches of end serving at the other end with a 1 inch loop again


----------



## nimrod1034

nimrod1034 said:


> hey guys I am looking for the serving specs for a 2010 hoyt maxxis 35 with 2.5 Z3 cams.


Here are the lengths for the strings It took a long time for me to even get these. 

hoyt maxis 35 with 2.5 z3 cam	
String
51 1/2
control 
38 1/2
Buss
35 1/2

If anybody has the serving specs it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## simms

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have serving specs on a 2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo #2 RKT yet?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 55.25
> 39.25
> 37


Going By Vector 35 specs (same lengths:

String 55 1/4"

0-------18 24--c--28 31.75----34.25 18--------0

Control 39.25

0-----------22 6--------0

Yoke 37

0---------11 16------9< 0


----------



## nimrod1034

nimrod1034 said:


> hey guys I am looking for the serving specs for a 2010 hoyt maxxis 35 with 2.5 Z3 cams.


When the bow was ordered from Hoyt they ordered it with those cams so it came like that from the factory. It was not a conversion that someone did later on.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Flame-Tamer said:


> Looking for the Hoyt Vector
> String 52
> BC 33.75
> CC 36.25
> 
> Pretty please..


This is what I have.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

BC Bowstrings said:


> String-65
> >-13.5---19.5-24-----31.5-45----6.25<
> 
> Cable-26.25
> >--9.5



Thank you! I appreciate your help.

Glen


----------



## nimrod1034

Anybody have the 2010 maxxis with z3 cams? 

Charles.


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Looking for string measurements and serving measurements for monster mr6


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayzorBowstring

TTT

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayzorBowstring

TTT

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 60X

No need to keep bumping the thread since this is a sticky lol


----------



## fasteddie2488

Thanks simms



simms said:


> Going By Vector 35 specs (same lengths:
> 
> String 55 1/4"
> 
> 0-------18 24--c--28 31.75----34.25 18--------0
> 
> Control 39.25
> 
> 0-----------22 6--------0
> 
> Yoke 37
> 
> 0---------11 16------9< 0


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have serving specs on a Bear Assault?
92 1/4
32 7/16

Thanks


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Hey guys I'm still looking for mr6 measurements. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skye5317

RayzorBowstring said:


> Hey guys I'm still looking for mr6 measurements.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



see post# 3383 or do a search for mr6 and it will pull them up


----------



## RayzorBowstring

OK thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bionic-Archer

Need some help here did a search and can't find spec's on a 2005 Reflex Super Slam 26-30 inch draw


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hi guys,
Anyone have serving specs for a 05 Diamond Victory?, its a single cam bow, i rely need these ones...
Mike


----------



## ArcherWolf

MidwestCustom said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone have serving specs for a 05 Diamond Victory?, its a single cam bow, i rely need these ones...
> Mike


2005 Diamond Victory - Solitaire Single Cam 33-1/4" ATA, 7" Brace

String 89-15/16" 
0--end--->16-1/4----->27-1/4--center--->31----->41-3/4--idler--->61--------7-1/4<---end---0

Buss 36-11/16"
0--yolk--->6--->8----------------9-1/4<---end---0


----------



## Barn Burner2

Thanks Bro..
Mike


----------



## EPLC

*2012 Dominator Pro ME specs?*

Sure could use serving specs for the 2012 Dominator Pro. Also would be helpful to have the speed nock positions as well. TIA.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

EPLC said:


> Sure could use serving specs for the 2012 Dominator Pro. Also would be helpful to have the speed nock positions as well. TIA.


Don't have the speed nock positions but here is the specs

St-63 3/8
0-19||25.5-27.5(sts)||31-36(c)||19-0
cc-43 3/8
0-10||6-0
bc-42
7-9||8-0


----------



## EPLC

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Don't have the speed nock positions but here is the specs
> 
> St-63 3/8
> 0-19||25.5-27.5(sts)||31-36(c)||19-0
> cc-43 3/8
> 0-10||6-0
> bc-42
> 7-9||8-0


Thanks for the Dominator Pro ME specs!


----------



## ArcherWolf

EPLC said:


> Sure could use serving specs for the 2012 Dominator Pro. Also would be helpful to have the speed nock positions as well. TIA.


Email Sent


----------



## BC Bowstrings

I have all of the serving info but I am in need of speed nock locations for *Hoyt Vector 35 #2 RKT*.

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have all serving specs to an Alpine Yukon.
String 55"
Cable 33.875
Cable 32.875
+yokes




Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for these two:
Parker phoenix 36-string=99.75
High country Excalibur-string =54.75

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## String Twister

need parker wildfire extreme please.
89.75 untwisted.
need serving locations.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Ihave the wildfire that is 86. Might be the wildfire and not the extreme


----------



## String Twister

ya, it's different
the extreme is a 2011/2012 model


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> I have all of the serving info but I am in need of speed nock locations for *Hoyt Vector 35 #2 RKT*.
> 
> Thanks



Anybody?


----------



## amarchery

This is why I buy custom strings from string makers! Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## String Twister

String Twister said:


> need parker wildfire extreme please.
> 89.75 untwisted.
> need serving locations.


anyone please?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

2011 Diamond deadeye does anyone have the locations for the speed nocks

String 91 3/4
0*****20 3/4----23 1/2**25 1/4----28 1/2****32 1/4--------44 1/2******76 1/4-----9 1/2****0 End

Cable 33
Split End >---5----9 1/2******15----9 1/4*****0 End


Thanks Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> I have all of the serving info but I am in need of speed nock locations for *Hoyt Vector 35 #2 RKT*.
> 
> Thanks


Still need these ASAP!! Thanks


----------



## bowtecee

*Barnett Vortex*

Looking for the string specs for a Barnett Vortex....Anyone have these? Thanks in advance


----------



## Archerbruce

BC Bowstrings said:


> I have all of the serving info but I am in need of speed nock locations for *Hoyt Vector 35 #2 RKT*.
> 
> Thanks


Look at post #3632


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> 2011 Diamond deadeye does anyone have the locations for the speed nocks
> 
> String 91 3/4
> 0*****20 3/4----23 1/2**25 1/4----28 1/2****32 1/4--------44 1/2******76 1/4-----9 1/2****0 End
> 
> Cable 33
> Split End >---5----9 1/2******15----9 1/4*****0 End
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Really need the speed nock locations.


Hutch


----------



## fasteddie2488

5 Speed nocks, first one starting at 19 7/8



Deer Eliminator said:


> Really need the speed nock locations.
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

fasteddie2488 said:


> 5 Speed nocks, first one starting at 19 7/8


Thanks fasteddie


Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Archerbruce said:


> Look at post #3632


Maybe I'm just too tired but I didn't see speed nock locations in that post. Anyone else speed nock locations for *Hoyt Vector 35 #2 RKT*.

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> Maybe I'm just too tired but I didn't see speed nock locations in that post. Anyone else speed nock locations for *Hoyt Vector 35 #2 RKT*.
> 
> Thanks


No your not too tired. Its not on there. 


Hutch


----------



## NHBows

Doesn anyone have the dimensions for a PSE Bruin NRG Single Cam

93-1/4 string
35-1/2 buss

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NHBows

bowtecee said:


> *Barnett Vortex*
> 
> Looking for the string specs for a Barnett Vortex....Anyone have these? Thanks in advance


We also need these.


----------



## after elk

any one have serving placements for a 2012 Bowtech Insanity CPX? String is 60- 1/8 cables are 34- 29/32. Thanks


----------



## bacon83

Need specs for a Quest Smoke ASAP!!


----------



## fasteddie2488

String: 60 1/16
0*****20 1/2---23**25 1/4-----28 1/2****32 1/2----------20 1/2*****0

Cables: 34 29/32
>6**8----12*****19 1/2------12******0 



after elk said:


> any one have serving placements for a 2012 Bowtech Insanity CPX? String is 60- 1/8 cables are 34- 29/32. Thanks


----------



## after elk

Thanks fasteddie. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a Browning Rage Mt 2005 ish need string and cable lengths as well 


Thanks 
Hutch


----------



## bacon83

Need specs for a Quest Smoke! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bacon83

Need specs for a Quest Smoke! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Center Punch

hoyt katera xl
Sure could use the serv. specs on a Katera XL. Str. 55.25 con. 41.0 buss 39.0.......thanks


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have string and cable lengths and serving specs on the K&K Vengeance? Thanks in advance


----------



## JRH60

Center Punch said:


> hoyt katera xl
> Sure could use the serv. specs on a Katera XL. Str. 55.25 con. 41.0 buss 39.0.......thanks


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=14117543

The buss cable length is different on these specs, but serving locations should still work


----------



## JRH60

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have string and cable lengths and serving specs on the K&K Vengeance? Thanks in advance


You may want to contact Proline, I'm pretty certain they were the string maker for K&K...........


----------



## Center Punch

Thank you for your help.


JRH60 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=14117543
> 
> The buss cable length is different on these specs, but serving locations should still work


----------



## bavariangoose

2012 PSE Brute X

Anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Pse Brute X ?

string:87.37 
Buss: 32.62


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bavariangoose said:


> 2012 PSE Brute X
> 
> Anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Pse Brute X ?
> 
> string:87.37
> Buss: 32.62


pg 111 post 3330 its a pdf file 

Hutch


----------



## jjw6870

help!

does anyone have the serving specs for a 2008 redhead kryptik?

string 91 1/4
BC 34 3/4


----------



## Bionic-Archer

I have been rebuilding mine after it was lost due to hard drive mis-hap So count me in Tom knows me.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hi guys, anyone have serving specs for a G5 Quest, ST; 81.11/16 Ca; 33 3/4 Need this one Thanks
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2

MidwestCustom said:


> Hi guys, anyone have serving specs for a G5 Quest, ST; 81.11/16 Ca; 33 3/4 Need this one Thanks
> Mike


Sorry guys, it was a hammer i was looking for, i found it,
Thanks Mike


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Anyone have lengths on a Jennings Airmaster 2000?


----------



## Center Punch

parker challenger xp
Can someone help with serve specs? str.78.25 cable 32.25. Thanks.


----------



## Center Punch

I have specs for a Jennings Airmaster, don't know if its the same bow or not but here they are.
String 91.0 cable 37.25
0...18...27-32.25...44-61.5...9...0
>...8..........9.5...0


LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Anyone have lengths on a Jennings Airmaster 2000?


----------



## dillio67

Looking for serving lengths maxxis 35 XTR #2
55
38.75
36.5
Thanks


----------



## jhhitman

Hey guys need specs for 2011 Hoyt carbon matrix #2 fuel cam. Found them on her but the cable lengths are different than Hoyt's by 1/4 of an inch. The lengths given by hoyt are 54.5, 39, 36.75. 

Could really use these. Hunting season in California is starting. 
Thanks


----------



## Barn Burner2

need some specs,

Martin Magnum....
Fred Bear team real tree...


Thanks Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Has anyone got the specs for a Hoyt Katera xl z3 cams 2.5 base (27 dl) 

string: 52.75
cc: 40.25
buss: 32.25

Thanks Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

MidwestCustom said:


> need some specs,
> 
> Martin Magnum....
> Fred Bear team real tree...
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike


Martin Magnum... could be any number of Martin Bows with the Magnum Limbs

I'm going to assume with the Bear, you are reffering to the TRX with the following specs. 

String = 94-3/4" 
Buss = 38-3/4" 

0---end--->20.5------>26---center--->33.25------->45.5---idler--->63.5------8.5<---end---0 

>---split--->8--->10---------------10<---end---0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Has anyone got the specs for a Hoyt Katera xl z3 cams 2.5 base (27 dl)
> 
> string: 52.75
> cc: 40.25
> buss: 32.25
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Really need these please.


Hutch


----------



## Center Punch

Here's what I have 
0...15...20.0-22.5...25.5-30...15...0
0...6..........12.75...0
>...8..........11...0


Deer Eliminator said:


> Really need these please.
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner2

many thanks Archerwolf...
Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Has anyone got the specs for a Hoyt Katera xl z3 cams 2.5 base (27 dl)
> 
> string: 52.75
> cc: 40.25
> buss: 32.25
> 
> Thanks Hutch


 Correction buss was 37.25 for anyone who needs them.

Thanks Center Punch


----------



## gabuckslammer

I am in need of serving layouts and speed nock locations for a 2011 PSE Axe 6. I saw the post of the 2010 Axe6/7 but the cams are different on the 2011 and the 2010 control cable is a 1/4" longer than the '11.


2011 PSE Axe 6
string - 64.87
buss - 33.75
control - 35

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Barn Burner2

That fred Bear is a Vapor 300, I need these specs guys,...
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2

I also need specs for a Mathews MQ1 (80%) the string is 97 5/8 Cable is 38.5,
Thanks allot guys..


----------



## Barn Burner2

Sorry to ask again, but dose anyone have serving specs for a assassin short draw ? ST is 50 1/16 cables are 33 7/8...
thanks

Mike


----------



## gabuckslammer

gabuckslammer said:


> I am in need of serving layouts and speed nock locations for a 2011 PSE Axe 6. I saw the post of the 2010 Axe6/7 but the cams are different on the 2011 and the 2010 control cable is a 1/4" longer than the '11.
> 
> 
> 2011 PSE Axe 6
> string - 64.87
> buss - 33.75
> control - 35
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## ArcherWolf

MidwestCustom said:


> That fred Bear is a Vapor 300, I need these specs guys,...
> Mike


Bear Vapor 300

String = 91.5"
Buss = 37.25"

0~~~~~end~~~~~>15-1/4"~~~~~>25"~~~center~~~>32"~~~~~~~~~~>44"~~~~~idler~~~~~>62"~~~~~8-1/2"<~~~end~~~0

>~~Yolk~~>8"~~~>11"~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10"<~~~end~~~0


----------



## AR Archer

Looking for serving specs for a 2006 hoyt lazer tec. I searched but didn't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## Barn Burner2

MidwestCustom said:


> Sorry to ask again, but dose anyone have serving specs for a assassin short draw ? ST is 50 1/16 cables are 33 7/8...
> thanks
> 
> Mike


No one has serving specs for this?


----------



## Barn Burner2

OK, What about a Bear Quest, String is 56.50, i need specs for this one please...
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2

Has anyone ever herd of a CCS Swamp Master?, if you have, i would like the serving specs,.... string is 85.25 cable is 34.75....
Thanks
Mike


----------



## broadheadnut

anyone have serving specs for a hoyt maxxis 31 . Specs : 54, 33.25, 35.5


----------



## Barn Burner2

broadheadnut said:


> anyone have serving specs for a hoyt maxxis 31 . Specs : 54, 33.25, 35.5


here ya go
14----20..22.75-----26.625....30.625----------14
10-------17
6--------21


----------



## broadheadnut

Thanks midwest! can you explain how to read this exactly haha. sorry i just want to make sure i get it right!


----------



## gabuckslammer

gabuckslammer said:


> Anyone have any info on this?


Does nobody have the serving specs for a 2011 PSE Axe 6? Would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## Dooper

I"m looking for the specs on the buss cables on an early 90's power mag as well. Does anyone have any info...Anything helpful would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gabuckslammer

Still looking for string serving specs for a 2011 PSE Axe 6

Also need string serving specs for a 2012 Mathews Jewel

Thank you for your help


----------



## Barn Burner2

gabuckslammer said:


> Still looking for string serving specs for a 2011 PSE Axe 6
> 
> Also need string serving specs for a 2012 Mathews Jewel
> 
> Thank you for your help



Here ya go... Jewel

string 0.....23-------26...30.5---37...69.5----10.....0

cable top. by the two loops 0-----7.....17------9........0


----------



## Dooper

*ClearWater Power Mag*

I've got a Clearwater power mag from the early 90's that needs a new set of Bus Cables. Does anyone have the specs on this bow. I thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hi Guys, dose anyone have Serving specs for a PSE Diamond Back,

String is 96.00
Cable is 40.00

Thanks 
mIKE


----------



## Center Punch

hoyt turbohawk
Sure could use some help,need specs for hoyt turbohawk str.54.0..cc.36.25...buss 34.0.
thanks


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Looking for pse axe 6 serving measurements. Thanks guys


----------



## Deer Eliminator

RayzorBowstring said:


> Looking for pse axe 6 serving measurements. Thanks guys



View attachment Axe 6 or 7.pdf



Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

MidwestCustom said:


> Hi Guys, dose anyone have Serving specs for a PSE Diamond Back,
> 
> String is 96.00
> Cable is 40.00
> 
> Thanks
> mIKE


PSE Diamondback LC and / or Thunderbolt LC

String = 96"
0---end--->17-3/4"--->28"---center--->33-1/2"----->46"-----idler----->60"-----8"<---end---0 
(2 speed nocks starting at 16") 

Buss = 40"
>---Yolk-->8"--->9-1/2"----------9"<---end---0


----------



## asa3dpro

Looking for the serving layout for a PSE EVO 7.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner2

ArcherWolf said:


> PSE Diamondback LC and / or Thunderbolt LC
> 
> String = 96"
> 0---end--->17-3/4"--->28"---center--->33-1/2"----->46"-----idler----->60"-----8"<---end---0
> (2 speed nocks starting at 16")
> 
> Buss = 40"
> >---Yolk-->8"--->9-1/2"----------9"<---end---0


Thanks alot man...
Mike


----------



## dillio67

Looking for serving lengths for Hoyt Hypertech single cam
92.5/40
Just center and idler is all i really need

thanks in advance


----------



## asa3dpro

asa3dpro said:


> Looking for the serving layout for a PSE EVO 7.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Ttt


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 2011 pse stinger 
String 88.37 (88 3/8)
buss 32.62 (32 5/8)


Thanks Hutch


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

asa3dpro said:


> Ttt
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


I have them, I'm on my way home from shooting. I'll get them for you...or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dooper

*ClearWater Power Mag*

Anyone know where I can find the length of the buss cables for an early 90's Clearwater Power Mag with dual cams. Thanks much.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

asa3dpro said:


> Looking for the serving layout for a PSE EVO 7.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


PSE EVO-7
St-60.75 
0-21//24-26.5(sts)//28-33(c)//21-0
Spd nks- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
Bc-33.75
7.5-9//9-0
Cc-35.00
0-10//7-0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a 2011 pse stinger
> String 88.37 (88 3/8)
> buss 32.62 (32 5/8)
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Anybody thanks!




Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner2

I need some specs for a Hoyt Redline, String is 93.00 and the cable is 34.00 thanks
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Hey guys need some help here pretty bad. Looking for a Hoyt Alpha Elite. Number One Fuel cam
53" string


----------



## JRH60

Dooper said:


> Anyone know where I can find the length of the buss cables for an early 90's Clearwater Power Mag with dual cams. Thanks much.


The shop I worked at back in the late 90's sold a boat load of Clearwaters, the Power Mag was made in a couple different axle to axle lengths, 40" and 42" if I remember right. They also had options for a soft, medium and hard(hatchet) cams. The only specs I still have are for the 42" hatchet cam model. 60" string and 44.25" buss cables.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a 2011 pse stinger
> String 88.37 (88 3/8)
> buss 32.62 (32 5/8)
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch



Here ya go, Stinger. 0---17 28---32 43---59(Optional) 9---0 Cable has 7" yoke with 8" on the cam end

Kyle


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Thanks Lt 


Hutch


----------



## String Twister

need 2012 PSE EVO SD 
55.68
34.37
35.75
locations please.


----------



## asa3dpro

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> PSE EVO-7
> St-60.75
> 0-21//24-26.5(sts)//28-33(c)//21-0
> Spd nks- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> Bc-33.75
> 7.5-9//9-0
> Cc-35.00
> 0-10//7-0


Thank you, sir...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

PSE EVO SD

String-55 11/16
0--------17 3/8-----21 3/4----23 3/4----------26 1/4---------30 1/4----------------17 3/8--------------0
Control Cable-35 3/4
0-------10--------4----0
Buss Cable-34 3/8
0-----8--------9 1/4---7 1/4------Y

Speed Nocks on Bottom
Start at 13 5/8 +1 3/8+ 2 7/8
Top Nocks
Start at 14 1/8 + 1 3/8 + 2 7/8

nocks are 2.3.2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for the Bear Home Wrecker, nay help would be great.

String-84.75
Buss-31.5


----------



## String Twister

Barn Burner said:


> PSE EVO SD
> 
> String-55 11/16
> 0--------17 3/8-----21 3/4----23 3/4----------26 1/4---------30 1/4----------------17 3/8--------------0
> Control Cable-35 3/4
> 0-------10--------4----0
> Buss Cable-34 3/8
> 0-----8--------9 1/4---7 1/4------Y
> 
> Speed Nocks on Bottom
> Start at 13 5/8 +1 3/8+ 2 7/8
> Top Nocks
> Start at 14 1/8 + 1 3/8 + 2 7/8
> 
> nocks are 2.3.2


Many thanx!
are the 2012 pse blue prints floating around anywhere?


----------



## String Twister

Barn Burner said:


> Hey guys need some help here pretty bad. Looking for a Hoyt Alpha Elite. Number One Fuel cam
> 53" string


well the center and ends would be a simple cam and a half formula but I don't have suppressor location or speed nocks.
Sorry


----------



## Barn Burner2

hey Guys, i need specs for a Carroll Intruder.
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for the following:
Limbsaver Speede Zone 
String 54 1/4
Buss- 36
Control- 40 1/4

Parker Trailblazer
String-86 3/8
Buss 33 3/4

Parker Sidekick 
String 51
Buss- 32 3/4

String twister send me your email I have something for you


----------



## ky.trophy

Parker Sidekick


str 0--14---23-28.5---14--0
2 bc 0-yoke-5------8--0


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for serving specs for a 2011 Bowmadness mp
String 91.50
BC 33.75

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

KY Trophy pm me your email i have something you might want.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 08 Horton asccent. I need string and cable lengths as well. 



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a 08 Horton asccent. I need string and cable lengths as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anybody I need them soon 
Thanks Hutch


----------



## special

Can anyone help with the Hoyt Turbo Hawk layouts please?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 08 Horton asccent. I need string and cable lengths as well. 



Hutch


----------



## targethogs

Anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Martin Onza 3...
Have the string lengths, just need the serving specs...
Thanks


----------



## broadheadnut

I need serving specs for a Heli M 30" draw. 

String - 88"
Cable - 32.75"


----------



## fasteddie2488

see post 3252 on page 109



broadheadnut said:


> I need serving specs for a Heli M 30" draw.
> 
> String - 88"
> Cable - 32.75"


----------



## Deer Eliminator

targethogs said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Martin Onza 3...
> Have the string lengths, just need the serving specs...
> Thanks


 I checked 2011 to the 2012 and they match specs on the website. You can check to make sure. Here is the pdf
View attachment Onza 3.pdf



Hutch


----------



## targethogs

Deer Eliminator said:


> I checked 2011 to the 2012 and they match specs on the website. You can check to make sure. Here is the pdf
> View attachment 1433579
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks...Greatly appreciated


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hey Guys, Anyone have serving specs for a parker Trail Blazer. String is 90.25, and the cable is 33.75...
Thanks Mike


----------



## broadheadnut

Does anyone know the string material and strand count for a stryker 380 crossbow?


----------



## SECRET X

looking for the specs on a g5 quest Rogue


thanks in advance X


----------



## lineman28

Any info on this would be great really need the string and cable length of a jennings buckmaster Lite, ATA and BH would be great too


----------



## A-STRAIGHTARROW

By chance does anyone have the specs for the bear mossy oak 36?? Thank you much!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 08 Horton asccent. I need string and cable lengths as well. 



Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Need serving specs for 2010 Stinger NI 88.25 string, 33.5 buss

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bireyn43

*2012 Hoyt Contender Elite XT3000*


----------



## Center Punch

Here you go
str. 88.25
0...17...27-32...41.5-60.5...9...0
cable 33.5
>7--------9...0


ArcherWolf said:


> Need serving specs for 2010 Stinger NI 88.25 string, 33.5 buss
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## after elk

Anyone have the specs for a Destroyer 340 61-9/16" string 35-1/2" cable or know which post number it would be. I'm sure its on here already, but I looked back and couldnt find it. Thanks


----------



## bowjunkie

PSE vengeance WIth NRG cams. Anyone have specs?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a Darton tb 40
string 58 5/16
cables 39 3/8


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

after elk said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Destroyer 340 61-9/16" string 35-1/2" cable or know which post number it would be. I'm sure its on here already, but I looked back and couldnt find it. Thanks


type 'destroyer' in search there here


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Looking for lengths and serving specs for a Darton Pro 2500

Thanks


----------



## GRIM

does anyone have 2003 bowtech Patriot serving specs?
String 88 9/16
Buss 36 1/2
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sparky69

Any one have the string and cable specs and the serving lengths for a 2002 Hoyt Ultratec with command cams. Cant read the limb sitckers


----------



## ArcherWolf

*Mathews Mini Genesis*

*String = 79-1/4*
0---end--->12---------->22-3/4---center--->27-1/2--------->36-3/4-----Idler----->51-1/2----------8<---end---0

*Buss = 31*
>---yolk--->6---->7-3/4--------------------8<---end---0


----------



## ArcherWolf

Thank you Center Punch !!!


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone know where I can get good quality colored heat shrink. I have been getting some from my local auto parts store and it works well but the colors aren't great and I have to buy it in multi color packs. I get too much of one color ...not enough of others. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## GRIM

anyone for 2003 bowtech patriot?


----------



## Center Punch

Elite Aigil
Can someone give the serv. specs for the Elite Aigil single cam? str.89.5 cable 34.75.
Thank you


----------



## GRIM

here you go


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a 08 Horton asccent. I need string and cable lengths as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anyone please


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a Darton tb 40
> string 58 5/16
> cables 39 3/8
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anyone please


Hutch


----------



## Center Punch

Thank you very much Grim.:thumbs_up


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for the Switchback LD says 
String 91.75
Buss 35.5
Will the standard specs work? Mathews lists the both the Switchback and the LD have the same lengths


----------



## Archerbruce

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for the Switchback LD says
> String 91.75
> Buss 35.5
> Will the standard specs work? Mathews lists the both the Switchback and the LD have the same lengths


Post 1851 has these specs. Switchback and switchback LD have the same specs.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

That's what I thought. Just wanted to double check. Thanks Bruce.


----------



## GRIM

smeones gotta have 03 patriot<anyone please?


----------



## Barn Burner2

dose anyone have specs for a css with a 97.25 string and a 41.00 cable? must get this one guys..
Thanks Mike


----------



## ArcherWolf

archerwolf said:


> does anyone know where i can get good quality colored heat shrink. I have been getting some from my local auto parts store and it works well but the colors aren't great and i have to buy it in multi color packs. I get too much of one color ...not enough of others.
> 
> Thanks,
> don


ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Looking for lengths and serving specs for a Darton Pro 2500
> 
> Thanks


Anybody?! Model year 2010


----------



## SECRET X

looking for the specs on a g5 quest Rogue
searched the whole thread came up with nothing


thanks in advance X


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any one have specs for a Hoyt Ultra Sport
string 52.5
cc 37.75
buss 40.50

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Any one have specs for a Hoyt Ultra Sport
> string 52.5
> cc 37.75
> buss 40.50
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Correction 
String 52.5
Cc 40.5
Buss 37.75

Thanks Hutch


----------



## String Twister

I need serve locations fro Mathews FX MINI Max cam 83.75" string


----------



## ArcherWolf

Deer Eliminator said:


> Correction
> String 52.5
> Cc 40.5
> Buss 37.75
> 
> Thanks Hutch


2004 Hoyt Ultra Sport Cam& 1/2 #4 base

String = 52.5
0---end--->14------>24.75---center--->29.75------14<---end---0 (two speed nocks @ 13" from bottom)

Buss = 37.75
>---yolk--->8---9.5------------8.5<--end----0

Control = 40.5
0---end--->11------------5.5<---end---0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> 2004 Hoyt Ultra Sport Cam& 1/2 #4 base
> 
> String = 52.5
> 0---end--->14------>24.75---center--->29.75------14<---end---0 (two speed nocks @ 13" from bottom)
> 
> Buss = 37.75
> >---yolk--->8---9.5------------8.5<--end----0
> 
> Control = 40.5
> 0---end--->11------------5.5<---end---0


Thanks ArcherWolf


----------



## GRIM

anyone for 03 patriot? need it bad please


----------



## foamslayer20

ArcherWolf said:


> ttt


Check e-bay. Got almost every color by the foot.


----------



## dillio67

Anyone please if they have one I need badly.....2001 HyperTec 92.5/40....I just need center serving and Idler on redline cam
Thanks


----------



## fasteddie2488

For the file.

Bear Encounter

92 7/16
0****19--23.75**26--30.5***34.5----43.25*****66---9.25**0

31 13/16
>5.5**7.5-----10.5***0


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Hey guys Im looking for two:
Bowtech patriot. String 88 9/16 Cable 36 1/2
2005 Diamond Rapture String 87 9/16 Cable 35 1/16

Thank guys, hope everyone is keeping busy


----------



## String Twister

*need a vector 32 52" locations please.*

Matt
patriot
9 29.5 to 46 center 57.25 to 61.25 72 to end
cable 7-9" yoke 9 ' cam serving
rapture
9 idler 29.5 to 44.5 center 56.75 to 63.5 71.5 to end
cable 
7-9 yoke 9" cam serving


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hey Guys, i need Serving Specs for a Browning Back draft, String 101.75, cable is 43.50...

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jslone0103

Anyone have serving specs for the control cable on a 2010 pse omen uf..??? Thanks much


----------



## DDDArchery

Looking for specs on an older Proline Riptide ???? Anyone ??


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Anyone have the Mission Journey Specs please?


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

PSE Xcellerator lengths and specs anyone??


----------



## bowtecee

*McPherson Mark VIII* Need specs urgent for a solocam version of this early model bow. Don't have strings lengths. Assume somewhere in the 90"=/- range.

Thanks,
Chris Bachman


----------



## broadheadnut

Anyone have serving specs for a Bear / Jennings Rackmaster

91" String
37 1/4" cable
?????????


----------



## broadheadnut

please help!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any one have the specs for a Hoyt Razor tec 2004
String 50.0 
Cable 37.5 
Buss 34.75



Thanks Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Shot in the dark but does anyone have specs for an Xi Nemesis ?


----------



## DDDArchery

Need serving specs for a 2007 Browning Micro Adrenaline

string= 52 3/4
buss cables= 32

Thank you in advance !


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Hi guys, does anyone have serving specs for the mathews conquest 4 2006 max cam?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstrings Aust said:


> Hi guys, does anyone have serving specs for the mathews conquest 4 2006 max cam?


Here is a pdf of what I have.
View attachment Conquest 4.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Deer Eliminator said:


> Here is a pdf of what I have.
> View attachment 1453815
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thankyou very much Hutch!


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hy Guys, I need Specs For a Quest Smoke, Please
Mike


----------



## Mike_in_WI

Browning Backdraft - 
101 3/4" string
0-15.75, 30.75-36.25, 49.75-65.75,8-end
bottom center idler end

cable- 43 1/2"
end-9


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anybody have servings for Mathews Ultra Light?

Thanks


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anybody have servings for Mathews Ultra Light?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Got a few here. Looking for the following:

Pse Fire Storm Lite String -52"
Vulcan String - 56"
Parker Spitfire String - 92"
Browning Rage String - 92.5

Thanks guys, hope you all have a fun and safe Labor Day!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Barn Burner said:


> Got a few here. Looking for the following:
> 
> Pse Fire Storm Lite String -52"
> Thanks guys, hope you all have a fun and safe Labor Day!


Here is one
View attachment Firestorm lite NH.pdf




Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the serving dimensions for a Parker EZ Draw ? 
String 90.75"
Cable 34.5"

Thanks in advance


----------



## skye5317

ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have the serving dimensions for a Parker EZ Draw ?
> String 90.75"
> Cable 34.5"
> 
> Thanks in advance


It just so happens that I just finished a set of these yesterday.

String 90.75
0--16 29.5--33.25 44.75--61.75 8--0
Cable 34.5
0--7 7.5--6<


----------



## ArcherWolf

skye5317 said:


> It just so happens that I just finished a set of these yesterday.
> 
> String 90.75
> 0--16 29.5--33.25 44.75--61.75 8--0
> Cable 34.5
> 0--7 7.5--6<


Awesome !!! That was quick. Thank you !!!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Still looking for 
Hoyt Vulcan - 56"
Parker Spitfire - 92.375
Browning Rage - 92.5

Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

Feeling needy here.. Parker Inferno anyone ???


----------



## bighunter

I need the specs for a Bowtech tomkat with strings 86 5/16 and cable at 347/8


----------



## ArcherWolf

bighunter said:


> I need the specs for a Bowtech tomkat with strings 86 5/16 and cable at 347/8


*2005 Bowtech TomKat*
String = 86-5/16
0--end--->16----->26--center--->31----->42---idler-->57-1/2-----8<--end---0

Buss = 34-7/8
>--Yolk--->8---->9-1/2----------8-1/4<--end---0


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a PSE Sting Ray 
String is 86"


----------



## special

2012 HOYT CARBON ELEMENT #3 CAM
Can anyone tell me if the serving layouts are the same as the 2011 CE??...Theres only a tiny difference in string and CC cable length,I believe due to a different cam style.
Any help muchly appreciated.
Rob


----------



## broadheadnut

looking for string and cable lengths on a #2 cam carbon element 2011 style


----------



## Barn Burner2

barn burner said:


> looking for a pse sting ray
> string is 86"


st; 86 17.5.......26-31.75......42.25.....57.25........8
c ;34.375 10..........7-9


----------



## Barn Burner2

Looking for a Ar 37 ST 97.00 C 38.75.... Thanks
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2

broadheadnut said:


> looking for string and cable lengths on a #2 cam carbon element 2011 style


2011 Element Base 2
ST 50.75 0.......14....18.60-21.12....24.875-28.875......14....0
BC 0......9.........16--------0
CC 0...6.......20-----0


----------



## Barn Burner2

Guys, I also need specs for a
1) XI prodigy...
2) Hoyt Viper ST; 92.5... Cable 39.00
3) Bear Truth 2 Ultra Light ST; 84.3/8 Cable 31
I need some help with these please..
Mike


----------



## String Twister

Need a 2007 PSE octane 93.25 / 35 1/2
07 brute with same length string would work too. So would 07 catylist


----------



## special

String Twister said:


> Need a 2007 PSE octane 93.25 / 35 1/2
> 07 brute with same length string would work too. So would 07 catylist


X-------16.5..............24---26....28.5---33.......44.75------64......9-----X

(STS and Centre serves are estimates..My customer prefered a single serve from 24 to 33 to cover both..D Loop was at 31.25)

>>>>>>>8.25----10................................9.5------X


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Hey guys im looking for string and serving measurements for a hoyt powerhawk. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## String Twister

Thanx


special said:


> X-------16.5..............24---26....28.5---33.......44.75------64......9-----X
> 
> (STS and Centre serves are estimates..My customer prefered a single serve from 24 to 33 to cover both..D Loop was at 31.25)
> 
> >>>>>>>8.25----10................................9.5------X


----------



## String Twister

ArcherWolf said:


> Feeling needy here.. Parker Inferno anyone ???


86.375"
0-10 14-45 54-58 61.75-63.5 70-end
31.875"
5-15 9"end


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Cam anybody help me with the Hoyt PowerHawk serving measurements. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## araz2114

Here is a tough one. I am looking for the string and cable measurements for my Darton Maverick quad limb. The bow is a 1997 to 1999 model. It has string, buss cable, and control cable. 

Thank you,

Chris Priester
[email protected]


----------



## Center Punch

can some one post the hoyt vicxen specs? can't find them anywhere...thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

araz2114 said:


> Here is a tough one. I am looking for the string and cable measurements for my Darton Maverick quad limb. The bow is a 1997 to 1999 model. It has string, buss cable, and control cable.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Chris Priester
> [email protected]


If it is the Maverick with the recurve limbs and CP6 cams I can help you.


----------



## Center Punch

hoyt vicxen
still need these in a bad way
str.53.5
c.cable 36.75
buss 34.5
thanks


----------



## Center Punch

I forgot to post the c.cable before,so here is the specs again
str.57.0 c.cable 37.25 buss 34.5
0...15.5...27.5-32...15.5...0
0...6.5...........13.25...0
>...8............11.5...0
this is the M4 cam.5


RayzorBowstring said:


> Cam anybody help me with the Hoyt PowerHawk serving measurements. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## special

special said:


> 2012 HOYT CARBON ELEMENT #3 CAM
> Can anyone tell me if the serving layouts are the same as the 2011 CE??...Theres only a tiny difference in string and CC cable length,I believe due to a different cam style.
> Any help muchly appreciated.
> Rob


Nobody???


----------



## Center Punch

The main difference is cam serv.lengths because of speed nks.
2012 carbon element RKT str.54.5 buss 33.75 c.cable 36.25
0...18...20.5-23...26.75-30.75...18...0
0...5.5...........21.75...0
0...11.....18-23.5....<
People that shoot a high peep sight run into trouble with the 18" serv. so you might have to adjust for that.


special said:


> Nobody???


----------



## stonefly71

Looking for someone to share there complete data base with me.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any chance anyone has a Jennings Star Master. Not sure but year might be 2001. Need lengths for buss and string plus servings.



Hutch


----------



## asa3dpro

Anyone have the serving layout for a PSE Dominator 3d ME?

Robert


----------



## special

Center Punch said:


> The main difference is cam serv.lengths because of speed nks.
> 2012 carbon element RKT str.54.5 buss 33.75 c.cable 36.25
> 0...18...20.5-23...26.75-30.75...18...0
> 0...5.5...........21.75...0
> 0...11.....18-23.5....<
> People that shoot a high peep sight run into trouble with the 18" serv. so you might have to adjust for that.


Much apreciated...Thanks


----------



## pavan

Mathews Drenalin Bow String Dimensions (2008 Model): 

*String* 

Total Length:	9 1 5/8 in	91.625 
Set posts 92 7/16 in	92.4375 
Twists 69 

Serving (measure all from the same side) 
1 - 17, 24 - 26, 27.5 - 32.5, 42 - 76, 8 - 1 (end loops 1 inch)
Note: 24 - 26 inch required only if you will use string stopper, 27.5inch to 32.5 inch is for your nock so use apropriate serving. 

*Cable* 

Total Length:	35 5/8 in	91.625 
Set posts 35 13/16 in	35.8125 
(actual would be 35 15/16, but yolk length is considered here) 
Twists 25 
(actual twists would be 27 but yolk length is considered here) 

Serving (measure all from the same side) 
3/4 - 9, 18 - 29.5, 6 - 3/4 (yolk is 6 inches, end loops 7/8 inches)


----------



## asa3dpro

asa3dpro said:


> Anyone have the serving layout for a PSE Dominator 3d ME?
> 
> Robert


Anyone???


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

asa pro pm me your email and ill send you over what i have


----------



## Barn Burner2

Dose anyone have specs for a Mathews Ultra light?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Looking for lengths and serving layouts for a Scheels (pse) Predator Extreme NRG.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## wvminer

Serving spec for vector turbo base cam 2 rkt


----------



## asa3dpro

asa3dpro said:


> Anyone have the serving layout for a PSE Dominator 3d ME?
> 
> Robert


Still need these. Mainly, the location of the speed nocks and string stop. Thanks...


----------



## Thump4x4

Jeff Rollings said:


> View attachment 1016567


The string length is supposed to be 55 1/4


----------



## flag

i need the string and cable lengths for a fuse freestyle


----------



## Trailerdog

*Elite Cuda*

Need serving specs for an Elite Cuda.
52 1/4" string
37 11/16" cables


----------



## asa3dpro

asa3dpro said:


> Anyone have the serving layout for a PSE Dominator 3d ME?
> 
> Robert



???


----------



## ArcherWolf

RayzorBowstring said:


> Hey guys im looking for string and serving measurements for a hoyt powerhawk. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


*Hoyt PowerHawk M4 #6 cams*

String = 57
0---end--->15-1/2------>21--sts-->23------>27---center--->32------15-1/2<---end---0

Buss = 34-1/2
>--yolk-->8---->10------------11-3/4<---end---0

Control = 37-1/4
0---end--->13-1/4------------5-1/2<---end---0


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

dominator 3d


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Parker Trail blazer

String- 90.25
Buss - 33.75


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Also looking for a Pearson Spoiler
86.25 
36.75


----------



## bowtecee

Don't know what I am doing wrong, but I am having trouble searching for items I know exist and for some reason they don't populate for items in this group. Any ideas? I am a registered member.


----------



## asa3dpro

Barn Burner said:


> dominator 3d


Thanks buddy. That's the only one you didn't send to me. Let me look for the ones you need.


----------



## animal killer

Looking for 2 string sets: Need string lengths and serving specs please.
1. 2012 Hoyt Alphaelite RKT #2
2. Mathews Ultra Max. I need these asap please. Thanks for the help.
Phillip


----------



## ArcherWolf

animal killer said:


> Looking for 2 string sets: Need string lengths and serving specs please.
> 1. 2012 Hoyt Alphaelite RKT #2
> 2. Mathews Ultra Max. I need these asap please. Thanks for the help.
> Phillip


*Mathews Ultra Max*

String = 93-1/8"
0---end--->19-1/2------>27-3/4---center--->32-3/4------>45---Idler--->64-1/2------8<---end---0 
2 speed nocks at 17" from bottom loop

Cable = 38-7/8"
>--yolk-->8---->9-1/2------------10-1/2---end---0


----------



## shermo

Anyone got the serving specs for a Bear Young Gun - Single Cam?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dilligaf

2012 Hoyt Alphaelite RKT #2
String 56.5, CC 40.75, BS 38.5
Serving spec please anyone


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*Mountaineer string/cable lengths?*

Golden oldies coming in now.
Anyone have correct string/cable lengths for a Mountaineer bow? That's all that is on the bow, no model or anything. Took off and measured string at 59 1/2" and cables at 44" but they look like the original ones (YIKES!). Am assuming the correct string lenght will be 59" and the cables 43 1/2" but but but just want to see if anyone knows for sure before doing these (guess can always twist up above measurements).


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Still looking for these:

Pearson Spoiler
String 86.25

Parker Trailblazer
String 90.25


----------



## DDDArchery

Parker Trailblazer XP

String= 90 1/4
0 - 17 1/4 -------------- 27 1/2 - 35 -------------- 44 - 65 3/4 ----------- 9 1/4 - 0

Cable= 33 3/4
0 - 9 ----------- 9 1/2 - 7 1/2 <


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

DDD thank you so much


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Proline New Wave. Has a 62" String I just need cable lengths.


----------



## animal killer

1. 2012 Hoyt Alphaelite RKT #2
Still looking for serving specs please. Thanks


----------



## mdharcher

I'm looking for the lay out for a 2010 Hoyt Alphaburner with 7.5 spiral. Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for lengths and and specs for a Jennings Grandmaster. Also looking for a Proline New Wave any info would be great. String is 62"


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Desperately seeking......

High Country Brute Force 
String 89.5

Proline New Wave with a 62" String. I just need the cable lengths on this one.


----------



## huner-1

PSE Stinger NI String & Cable lengths and serving specs

PSE 2010 Stinger NI String & Cable lengths and Serving Specs.


String 88.25
0 - 15.5 27.25 – 31.25 42.5 – 59.625 8-0


Cable 33.5
Yoke 7 – 17 8-0


----------



## huner-1

PSE 2010 Stinger NI String & Cable lengths and Serving Specs.


String 88.25
0 - 15.5 27.25 – 31.25 42.5 – 59.625 8-0


Cable 33.5
Yoke 7 – 17 8-0


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

Does anyone have the serving specs for a High Country 4-Runner? 
String- 93-3/4"
Buss- 39-1/4" 

Thanks


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for 2012 New Breed Genetix serving specs.
Thanks!
Chad


----------



## animal killer

animal killer said:


> 1. 2012 Hoyt Alphaelite RKT #2
> Still looking for serving specs please. Thanks


Still looking if anyone has these please share.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ky.trophy said:


> Looking for 2012 New Breed Genetix serving specs.
> Thanks!
> Chad


Try these.















Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the String and Cable Specs on a Horton Vision 175 Crossbow ?? really need these asap. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## broadheadnut

Anyone have string and cable serving specs for a 2000 Bowtech Black Knight???


----------



## trophytaker75

Has anyone arranged these on a dvd or formatted them for quick reference I have a few that are but allot of holes and searching to find allot of string blueprints costs me allot of time.If anyone has 1 forsale that can help me i would appreciate it very much and would be willing to compensate.I have allot of string dimensions but some are on papper some are on hard drive and some are on home comp would be nice to find someone selling a dvd of some type that has them arranged by bow brands.I know prolly dreaming rite.


----------



## ceejay

Looking for seving specs for a

Carbon matrix 2012 RKT #3 pro arc rkt

much appreciated Cheers


----------



## animal killer

animal killer said:


> Still looking if anyone has these please share.


Still need 2012 Hoyt Alphaelite rkt cam number 2 string and serving specs.


----------



## shermo

Ross Carnivore 37 anyone?


----------



## broadheadnut

i need cable length and serving specs for a bear charge....


----------



## trophytaker75

broadheadnut said:


> i need cable length and serving specs for a bear charge....


Call bear I have been on the phone lately and so far pse mathews and hoyt wont share specs but i know bear is suppost to be emailing me also elites are on thier website


----------



## Deer Eliminator

broadheadnut said:


> i need cable length and serving specs for a bear charge....


CLICK ON THE PDF FILE HOPE THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED. 
View attachment Charge.pdf



Hutch


----------



## shermo

shermo said:


> Ross Carnivore 37 anyone?


Any help on this one would be great.


----------



## huner-1

Hoyt Seven 37 G7 cam ana 1/2

String 63.75 Buss cable 39.75 control cable 42.25

String 0 - 16.5 28.75 - 32.75 16.5 - 0

buss yoke 8 - 20.5 8 - 0

control 0 - 9 5.75 - 0


----------



## huner-1

Hoyt Seven 37 G7 cam ana 1/2

String 63.75 Buss cable 39.75 control cable 42.25

String 0 - 16.5 28.75 - 32.75 16.5 - 0

buss yoke 8 - 20.5 8 - 0

control 0 – 9 5.75 - 0


----------



## Hoytalpha35

If anybody wants a copy of all written specs on this sticky PM me, I spent the day copy and pasting string specs into word to build a little database for myself. If the specs were PDF or other file I DON'T have those as I just printed them. 

Thanks all you guys that have posted up specs! A huge a help!


----------



## GRIM

Does anyoneone have a vantae elite #3 cam, need bad,thanks in advance


----------



## hdrat

Looking for serving specs on Hoyt Carbon Plus. String 54.5, bc 36.75, cc 39.


----------



## mdharcher

Looking for New Breed Eclipse specs. Thanks Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

mdharcher said:


> Looking for New Breed Eclipse specs. Thanks Mike


Pm'd you



Hutch


----------



## GRIM

anyone? vantage elite#3 cam,please.


























/


----------



## die-languh

I'm also looking for a new breed eclipse chart,

Thanks, Woosh Archery


----------



## BC Bowstrings

bowjunkie said:


> 2012 Carbon Matrix with #3 RKT Cams
> 
> String 54.25" 0--------------------18"-----------------23.25"--------28"--------------36.5"---------------------0
> serving blank center blank end serving
> 
> Control Cable 36.25" 0------5"---------------------15"--------------0
> 
> serving blank serving
> 
> 
> Bus Cable 33.75" 0----------8"-----------18" ---------------25.5"-------------<
> serving blank roller serving yoke
> 
> Hope that helps


FYI,

These are CARBON ELEMENT not CARBON MATRIX Lengths


----------



## Center Punch

Here's two of the new Hoyts
2013 Hoyt spyder 30 rkt 3.2 cam str.56.0 buss 32.375 c.cable 34.75
0...19...20.75-23...26.75-30.75...19...0
0...6..........19...0
>..23.75-17.75...8.75...0 measured from cam end.


2013 Hoyt Charger #3.0 rkt cam str.54.25 buss 32.75 c.cable37.00
0...17.25...20.25-22.875...26.75-30.75...17.25...0
0...6..........11...0
>7.5...........9.25...0


----------



## Center Punch

Here's some new Bears

Bear Motive 6 str.61 5/16 buss 33 7/16 c.cable 35 1/8

0...22...29.5-33.5...22...0
0...10>...13-19.5........5...0
0...8.75>......17.75-27< yoke end

Bear Method str.61 7/8 buss 33 9/16 c.cable 36 5/16

0...21.75...29.5-33.5...21.75...0
0...5..........10...0
0...8.75..........6.25< yoke end

Bear Domain str.96 7/8 buss 34 3/8

0...23.75...31-35...42-68.5...9...0
0...8.75..........6.5< yoke end

Bear Empire str.93 1/16 buss 33 9/16

0...23.5...30.5-34.5...40.25-79.5...10.75...0
0...8.75>...18.75-28< yoke end


----------



## Corn Fed

Any one have specs for a Turbo Hawk, #2 Cam?


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Hoyt Aplha Elite 2012 
String 56.5


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Hey guys, looking for a Mathews z9 serving specs?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

need browning 2007 dual cam myst serving specs... str 53 control 37 buss 32 7/8


----------



## RayzorBowstring

No body with the Z9??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but arent the Z7 and the Z9 the same lengths? So you could use the same numbers?


----------



## RayzorBowstring

I was thinking the Z7 and Z9 may be the same also but im just not 100% sure. That would be nice if true. Anybody know for sure???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

I built a set last week and used the same numbers and haven't heard back yet. They are for sure the same lengths though.


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

Here is a dandy guys lol... Golden EAGLE FORMULA 3D???????? THIS BOW WAS DRY FIRED AND BROUGHT IN WITH NO STRING.. IT LOOKS LIKE A BRAND NEW BOW EVEN THOUGH I'M PRETTY SURE IT'S AN OLD ONE..


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Chasing specs for a 2011 PSE Brute String length is 93.75, Cable 35.37 and also a PSE nova with synergy universal 2 cams if anyone can help.


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

I doubt this but , can these be for the mighty mite vft? 
String 82 1/2
BUSS 33 9/16


----------



## skye5317

does anyone have the specs for a diamond infinite edge yet? String and cable lengths would be a great help. I can get serving specs from the bow itself but there is no sticker with string lengths on it. Thanks


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

RabidHuntersCo said:


> I doubt this but , can these be for the mighty mite vft?
> String 82 1/2
> BUSS 33 9/16


'04 Model
String 82 1/2
Buss 33 9/16

'05 Model
String 82 3/4
Buss33 1/16

Have a look here.. http://www.bowtecharchery.com/admin/project/uploads/StringCableChart_web_BT12.pdf


----------



## CABINET MAN

Looking for specs on a Bow Logic 32 (Kodiak Outdoors) The string length on there sight is showing 86" but the measurment on the bow itself comes out at 87.5". The ATA on the bow is dead on 32". Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

CABINET MAN said:


> Looking for specs on a Bow Logic 32 (Kodiak Outdoors) The string length on there sight is showing 86" but the measurment on the bow itself comes out at 87.5". The ATA on the bow is dead on 32". Has anyone else run into this?


Measurements - Bow Logic 32
String - 86"
Cable - 33 7/8"

Here... http://www.kodiak-outdoors.com/pages/owners_guide.html


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

You wouldnt happen to have the serving specs for the mighty mite vft 82 1/2 33 9/16... Thanks


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

Anyone have these serving specs
Parker ambusher z28
Mighty mite vft 82 1/2 - 33 9/16
Pse mini g
Golden eagle formula 3d


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for 2012 Carbon Element #3 cam speed nock locations.
Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

ky.trophy said:


> Looking for 2012 Carbon Element #3 cam speed nock locations.
> Thanks!
> Chad


hoyt element #3 cam. str. 54.5 B. 33.75 C. 36.25
sp. nks. b.cam 2 sets of 4 start at 15.5 & 17. top cam 1 set of 4. start at 16.75


----------



## Center Punch

Mathews Rival Pro
Could someone post the str.& serv.specs?
Thank you


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Ive got them, sorry they are hand written. Hope you can read if not pm me and i will type them out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayzorBowstring

I know the last measurement on the string should be measured from 0 back. But the someone measured them out for me at a proshop and this is how he gave them to me. I built a set this way and the servings were fine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Rival pro
String. 97 1/4
Cable. 42 1/2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Center Punch

Read the specs just fine. Thanks alot Rayzor.


RayzorBowstring said:


> Rival pro
> String. 97 1/4
> Cable. 42 1/2
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhhitman

Can anyone help with 2012 Evo 6 specs? Have pse chart but it only has the axe. I could really use these. Thanks


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

jhhitman said:


> Can anyone help with 2012 Evo 6 specs? Have pse chart but it only has the axe. I could really use these. Thanks


Evo 6(2012)

String 60.75 
BC 33.75 
CC 35 


String
(----21____25.25----27.25______29.25---33.25_______21------) 

Control
(----10.5_____________5-----)

Buss
y________7.25----9.25_______________8.25)


3-speed nocks at starting at 16.5
4-----starting at18.75
2 starting at 19.5


----------



## jhhitman

Thank you


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

anyone ever get the g5 smoke serving specs.. i just need the buss part..
35 5/16 buss sevings?????


----------



## non-typical

Can anyone help with the serving specs on a 97 RC Darton Maverick.Thank you.


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

RabidHuntersCo said:


> anyone ever get the g5 smoke serving specs.. i just need the buss part..
> 35 5/16 buss sevings?????


Here you go...

0	7	9	12 1/2 End	35 5/16


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

thank you very much... that was quick.. thanks


----------



## benja

Anyone have the serving specs on a Mission Eliminator 2. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Chasing serving specs for a 2012 pse stinger 3g string 90.50" buss 34.87", cheers.


----------



## magruber12

Can someone give me the serving specs for a 2012 dream season evo? Nothing is coming up in the searches or point me out to a post number?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstrings Aust said:


> Chasing serving specs for a 2012 pse stinger 3g string 90.50" buss 34.87", cheers.


Here ya go!
View attachment Stringer 3g.pdf




Hutch


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Once again, thank you very much Hutch!!


----------



## jslone0103

Anyone have specs for a 2000 or early 2000 s pse excellerator?? Pro series bow ... can't find them on sticky


----------



## jslone0103

Its a 90's model excellorator bow ..I need the string and b cable length.. no serving specs needed now.. if anyone can help...thanks. the sticker and serial number fell off the bow


----------



## benja

Anyone have serving specs on a Mission Eliminator 2? Thanks


----------



## Barn Burner2

benja said:


> Anyone have serving specs on a Mission Eliminator 2? Thanks


Eliminator 2

Here Ya go
87.25
32.375

0.........17.25----27.5.....31.5------40.25...........61.50-------10
0.........10----------9......7-----0

Mike


----------



## benja

Midwest custom. Thank you.


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

*PSE STINGER 'NRG' CAMS string 53 cable(s)34 3/4 NEED SERVING SPECS*

stinger with nrg cam... did this ever get posted.. i really need this,, as yall know there is a milloion stingers, this one has NRG CAMS 
ST=53
BUSS 34 3/4
HELP PLEASE... THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Deer Eliminator

RabidHuntersCo said:


> stinger with nrg cam... did this ever get posted.. i really need this,, as yall know there is a milloion stingers, this one has NRG CAMS
> ST=53
> BUSS 34 3/4
> HELP PLEASE... THANKS IN ADVANCE


Sorry all the stingers listed in the tune charts do not list any stinger with those lengths or at least back to 2008. The only one I have with NRG cams is this one.


Hutch


----------



## non-typical

Anyone with 97 RC Darton Maverick serving specs???


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

thank you very much,,,ill ask customer if maybe he somehow has something messed up. he told me this was directly from pse.. he talked with them on phone because he bought it used and had no clue how old it was. worth a second look at least. 

THANKS AGAIN
Travis


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

oh i see said the blind man,,, i had him send me pictures of bow.. its the one you gave me.. no wonder i was lost in the sauce...


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Dual cam stinger? lol. My nrg specs are the same as Hutch's so should be spot on :thumbs_up


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

yeah lol , its always an adventure when i get mixed up info from customer.. plus if had wasn't so stressed that day i probably would have figured that one out..
well again i am very greatfull for your help, i know you guys don't have to help and it means a lot to me... hopefully i can return the favor.. i think i may have a few.... and i do mean a few that are not on here.. when i get time ill try and post... thanks a million
travis


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

parker ambusher z28 
string 81 3/4
cable 29 3/4
anyone have the serving specs on this jewel? 
thanks in advance


----------



## ArcherWolf

RabidHuntersCo said:


> parker ambusher z28
> string 81 3/4
> cable 29 3/4
> anyone have the serving specs on this jewel?
> thanks in advance


Parker Ambusher Z28

String = 81-3/4" 
0---end-->16"----->20-1/4"--STS-->22-1/4"----->25"--center--->30"----->39-1/4"----idler-->68-3/4"-----9-1/2"<---end--0

Buss = 29-3/4"
>--Yolk--->8"------>14"----------7-1/2"--end---0


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

reflex extreme
string 95
cable 34.5

anyone got this one... thanks in advance


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

thanks that was fast.... looking for reflex extreme serving specs now....


----------



## huner-1

*Mathews Z7 Serving Specs

*Mathews Z-7 String 86 7/8
Serving specs Cable 32.5


String 0 - 24.25 28 – 31 39.25 – 73 10 – 0
Cable Yoke 5 7/8 – 16 7/8 9.25 - 0


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

did you ever get the serving specs on this one... its close to the same as the reflex extreme i need.string-95 cable-34.5.. i think i could kinda go off this bighorn if i dont get them sometime soon..


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

Reflex extreme???
String 95
cable 34.5

anyone got this one or one thats close enough .. Would be greatly apreciated
thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need specs for a 2012 elite answer. String and cable lengths and serving specs


Thanks Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Deer Eliminator said:


> Need specs for a 2012 elite answer. String and cable lengths and serving specs
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2012/2012StringChart.pdf


http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2012/2012CableChart.pdf


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2012/2012StringChart.pdf
> 
> 
> http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2012/2012CableChart.pdf


Thanks AcherWolf.



Hutch


----------



## shermo

Does anyone have Pro Comp Elite or Pro Comp elite XL specs yet? With Spirals or GTX


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

this is the 2008 moab
is it the same as 2009 moab
except for a slight difference in shooting string length
2008 moab
str 90 1/4
cable 34 1/4

0------16.5 23----25 28---------32.5 43.25--------------62.25 9----------0
Y--7.5---9 9----------0


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

2009 moab just has a 90" string and the 2008 is a 90.25 string


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

Found this 2009 moab
0-----------15............23.5-----25.5..........26.5------31.5.............43---------60............7.75-----0
y..7--9.......9---0


----------



## ArcherWolf

shermo said:


> Does anyone have Pro Comp Elite or Pro Comp elite XL specs yet? With Spirals or GTX


*Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL - GTX #3 - 27"-28.5"*

*String = 55.25"*
0---end--->15.25"------>25.25"---center--->30.25"------15.25"<---end---0

*Buss = 42.25"*
>---Yolk--->8"--->9.5"------------11"<---end---0

*Control = 44.25"*
0---end--->13"------------5.5"<---end---0


----------



## PDB Strings

Got a couple good requests today. We need lengths and layouts for these 2

Bowtech Assassin SD(short draw???)
PSE (Cabelas) Super G

Any info would be helpful


----------



## Hoytalpha35

According to the bowtech site specs Heartbreaker and Assassin SD are the same.

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/admin/project/uploads/StringCableChart_web_BT12.pdf

Bowtech Heartbreaker
string 50 1/8
0-15 ¼------ 18 1/4-20 1/8------ 23 3/4-27 --------15 1/4-0
Cables 33 7/8
0-9 ¾---------- 4 ½ -0
Speed nocks start 13 1/4..... 2 speed nocks, silencer, 1 speed nock




PDB Strings said:


> Got a couple good requests today. We need lengths and layouts for these 2
> 
> Bowtech Assassin SD(short draw???)
> PSE (Cabelas) Super G
> 
> Any info would be helpful


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Anyone have specs for a Bear Mauler? Thanks.

Found it....

Bear Mauler 2011
string 94 1/8
0****22 1/2----30 1/2****34 1/2-----41 1/8*******66 1/2------9 1/4

cable 32 1/2
> --5 1/2**7 1/2-------8****0


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have serving layouts for 2009 Elite GT500 with cuda cams?

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone have serving layouts for 2009 Elite GT500 with cuda cams?
> 
> Thanks


This is all I have Rick
View attachment GT500.pdf



Hutch


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Does anybody have serving specs for a Conquest lite?

Thanks in advance,
Glen


----------



## dillio67

Looking for center and idler serving measurements on Quest Rogue if anyone has them...thanks


----------



## eyedoc

Has anyone had the chance to index and measure a set of PSE DNA strings/cables?


----------



## Bowstring Store

Darton DS3900 anyone??


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Hey guys, looking for Mathews Drenalin XT measurements. I found for Drenalin but not xt. Maybe the same not sure. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

RayzorBowstring said:


> Hey guys, looking for Mathews Drenalin XT measurements. I found for Drenalin but not xt. Maybe the same not sure. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Here is what I have
View attachment dxt.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Center Punch

Anybody have specs on the Diamond Atomic?
Thanks.


----------



## retribution

Anyone set up a disc or file of some sort with a library of specs that i could buy??just gettn into makin strings and already tired of lookn up specs..would be greatly appreciated if anyone can help me out on this,thanks in advance


----------



## bowtecee

wrong


----------



## bowtecee

2010 Bear Assault


----------



## Randy McRae

*Bowtech Insanty CPXL*

Looking for serving specs for BT CPXL? Any suggestions what fibers to use? Normally use 452x.


----------



## bowtecee

Yes


----------



## syntax357

looking for serving specs for a 2011 bowmadness xs pm me please


----------



## Deer Eliminator

syntax357 said:


> looking for serving specs for a 2011 bowmadness xs pm me please


Here is what I have. 
View attachment Bowmadness Xs.pdf



Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

trophytaker75 said:


> Has anyone arranged these on a dvd or formatted them for quick reference I have a few that are but allot of holes and searching to find allot of string blueprints costs me allot of time.If anyone has 1 forsale that can help me i would appreciate it very much and would be willing to compensate.I have allot of string dimensions but some are on papper some are on hard drive and some are on home comp would be nice to find someone selling a dvd of some type that has them arranged by bow brands.I know prolly dreaming rite.


PM me


----------



## syntax357

thanks hutch


----------



## Archer469

Anyone have the string specs for a High Country Speed pro x-11 and for just the x-11? Thanks fellas!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for the Hoyt Spyder Turbo 34 
String- 59.25


----------



## Center Punch

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for the Hoyt Spyder Turbo 34
> String- 59.25


Spyder Turbo 3.1 cam str. 59.25 buss 36.625 control 38.875

0...18.25...23-25.25...29-33.25...18.25
-----> <-----
0...5.75.........21.5...0

0...11.25...19.25-28.5...< buss is measured from cam end.

The Spyder 34 3.1 cam has the same specs also. These specs came off factory set.
0...5.75.........21.5...0


----------



## Center Punch

*Spyder 34*

I goofed, the measurements under the Spyder 34 is not suppose to be there. Didn't want to confuse anyone


----------



## retribution

Anyone have serving specs for 2009 pse stinger ni?thx


----------



## tclong03

Bear truth 2007 is it possible to get those?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

tclong03 said:


> Bear truth 2007 is it possible to get those?


Here ya go!

View attachment Truth.pdf




Hutch


----------



## retribution

Anyone got serving specs for 09 bowtech admiral
Also need serving specs on 09 hoyt maxxis 31 #3 xtr cams


----------



## Deer Eliminator

retribution said:


> Anyone got serving specs for 09 bowtech admiral
> Also need serving specs on 09 hoyt maxxis 31 #3 xtr cams


Here is what I have
View attachment Admiral.pdf

View attachment Maxxis 31 base 3.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Bowstring Store

2012 martin cougar with nitro cams anyone? Even lengths would be helpful.


----------



## retribution

Anyone got serving specs for 09 bowtech admiral


----------



## retribution

Thx hutch..


----------



## eyedoc

Still trying to get specs for a 2013 PSE DNA. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Babooze

Anyone have serving specs for a unknown year Browning Dakota 61.25" shooting string?


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for a HCA 4 runner carbon extreme string and cable layout. 
Str..85
Buss 34.5

Thanx Hank


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for 

Alpha Elite #2 RKT Cam
56.5
38.5
40.75

Vantage Elite Plus
59.5
42
45

Any help would be great.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Also looking for a 2013 PSE Phenom


----------



## Barn Burner2

Dose Anyone have any serving specs for an Elite Pure with ESX Cam (Long Draw I think)

String is:60 5/8
Cable is :42 3/8

Thanks
Mike


----------



## bowtecee

Try this


----------



## Barn Burner2

Thanks a Bunch
Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Hoyt Alpha elite with rkt 2# cams
56.50 string
40.75 control
38.50 buss


Thanks Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Also looking for 
2013 Hoyt Carbon Element #2 RKT


----------



## airbourn

*2012 PSE Bow Madness 3G*

Looking for string ,cable and serving specs for a 2012 PSE Bow Madness 3G. Anyone have it. 

Thanks


----------



## str8arrow

Looking for the specs for a 2013 New Breed Horizon.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Hoyt Alpha elite with rkt 2# cams
> 56.50 string
> 40.75 control
> 38.50 buss
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Anyone?


if I say pretty please!!!!



Hutch


----------



## twistedfreak

Looking for lengths for Mathews drenalin 28 draw thanks freak nasty strings 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Deer Eliminator

twistedfreak said:


> Looking for lengths for Mathews drenalin 28 draw thanks freak nasty strings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Here are both drenalin and drenalin ld
View attachment Drenalin.pdf

View attachment Drenalin ld.pdf




Hutch


----------



## twistedfreak

Nothing in the picks 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Deer Eliminator

twistedfreak said:


> Nothing in the picks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Click the links they are pdf files. 

Hutch


----------



## twistedfreak

Will not let me open them can you email them to me [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## broadheadnut

Hey guys, i need serving specs for a PSE Bowmadness RTS. Thanks,


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

2009 FIREHAWK anyone? thanks in advance


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

is this right.. customer said string was 55 1/16???
i will have the customer double check that .. usually the customer is wrong rather than one of you guys
in reference to the dz-32


----------



## Joseph McCluske

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a 2012 Hoyt Alpha elite with rkt 2# cams
> 56.50 string
> 40.75 control
> 38.50 buss
> Deer Eliminator, first let me say I'm not a string maker but I'm tuning a alpha elite for a friend and his string and cables are the length you requested. Hope this is right I'll try my best, I removed his string and measured from the top of the string to the bottom 0---16____25--31 1/2___33 1/4---35____40 3/4-----0 bottom of string. Buss / Split cable bottom to top of cable 0---- 10_____30---31 3/4 to end of split, his bow did not have the slpit yoke served but I did serve it 7 inches below the split for tuning purpose and that is the measurement between 30 and 31 3/4".
> Control cable top to bottom, 0----12______35 1/4 --0 Hope this helps...


----------



## BC Bowstrings

RabidHuntersCo said:


> is this right.. customer said string was 55 1/16???
> i will have the customer double check that .. usually the customer is wrong rather than one of you guys
> in reference to the dz-32


Limbsaver has all the lengths online, the number is correct if it's the large cam.


----------



## Center Punch

2011 PSE EVO ax cam
Did a search and can't find the serv. specs. Can someone help out please?
str.64 7/8 buss 33.75 control 35.0


----------



## RackSmacker

I need the string and cable legths for an older hoyt pro vantage tracer. The bow came in with the string intact but no cables. The string measures 58 3/4" long. Bow cam in pieces so i have no other specs. It has wheels with no marking that are 1 7/8" diameter. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bowtecee

RackSmacker said:


> I need the string and cable legths for an older hoyt pro vantage tracer. The bow came in with the string intact but no cables. The string measures 58 3/4" long. Bow cam in pieces so i have no other specs. It has wheels with no marking that are 1 7/8" diameter. Thanks for any help.


Tell your friend you're not a miracle worker. He needs to buy a new bow.


----------



## kwilde

Anyone have 2013 Mathews Creed specs and serving layout?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

RackSmacker said:


> I need the string and cable legths for an older hoyt pro vantage tracer. The bow came in with the string intact but no cables. The string measures 58 3/4" long. Bow cam in pieces so i have no other specs. It has wheels with no marking that are 1 7/8" diameter. Thanks for any help.


Did a quick search and found these specs....might not be right but it could get you close 57 st 49 cables. 
http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=101076


----------



## twistedfreak

Anyone have a pick of a drenalin lower cam so I can see how the string g goes on I received one with the string broke and I need to see how it goes back on thanks 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

twistedfreak said:


> Anyone have a pick of a drenalin lower cam so I can see how the string g goes on I received one with the string broke and I need to see how it goes back on thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


It isn't really that hard, the string(both ends) go around the cam the same way. The buss cable the opposite. The cam is marked s(string), c(cable) on the posts on the cam.


----------



## twistedfreak

Ok thanks ill figure it out 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## fasteddie2488

Needing some PSE DNA Specs Please!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

2012 Elite answer . anybody have the placement for the speed nocks?


Thanks
Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anybody have the Hoyt Carbon Matrix G3 yet? Specifically the 3.1 cam


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Deer Eliminator said:


> 2012 Elite answer . anybody have the placement for the speed nocks?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


I just installed some on a local Answer. I placed the first at 15 1/2" and placed 2 more back towards the cam. I saw no real difference with +/- 1/4" in each direction on this particular bow either.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> I just installed some on a local Answer. I placed the first at 15 1/2" and placed 2 more back towards the cam. I saw no real difference with +/- 1/4" in each direction on this particular bow either.


Thank you Rick!


Hutch


----------



## foudarme

fasteddie2488 said:


> Needing some PSE DNA Specs Please!



There is what I get on mine; at 100#, strings were 0.15/0.2" longer than the factory recommanded lengthes and the bow ATA is 31.3 out of the box (I have checked it twice !!)!
hope i have don't made errors cause in my country we use metric lengthes

string:60.37 (factory recommanded length)

0---21.45->-----<-24.01-25.98->-------<-28.54-32.08->----------<-21.45-----0

buss:32.25 (factory recommanded length)

0-----7.87->-----------------------<-23.42-25.39-><-----6.96-----0

control:34 (factory recommanded length)

0-----10.03->---------------------<--3.74---0


----------



## retribution

2010 hotyt maxxis 31 #2 xtr cam 26" draw...anyone have these serving specs??
String 50.75
control 34.75
buss 32.50
Thanks!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

retribution said:


> 2010 hotyt maxxis 31 #2 xtr cam 26" draw...anyone have these serving specs??
> String 50.75
> control 34.75
> buss 32.50
> Thanks!


String = 50-3/4"
0------14....18.5----20.75.......24.75------28.75.........14------0 

Buss Cable = 32-1/2"
>-8----13.5................8.75---0

Control Cable = 34-3/4"
0---18.5..............5.25---0


----------



## retribution

That was fast,thanks bc!


----------



## Core Archery

Prime shift lengths an servings please,


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anybody have the Hoyt Carbon Matrix G3 yet? Specifically the 3.1 cam


anyone? My only concern is if it has longer end serving on the string.


----------



## huner-1

anybody have the serving specs for a pse bow madness ? String 85.5 (ive heard 86.5) and cable is 29.63


----------



## retribution

huner-1 said:


> anybody have the serving specs for a pse bow madness ? String 85.5 (ive heard 86.5) and cable is 29.63


String 86 1/2
O--20--25-27 3/4--29-32--??---9 1/2--0
For some wierd reason i dont have an idler spec..
Cable 29 5/8
>7-8 1/2-----9 3/8-0
Hope this helps


----------



## Deer Eliminator

huner-1 said:


> anybody have the serving specs for a pse bow madness ? String 85.5 (ive heard 86.5) and cable is 29.63


This is what I have.
View attachment Bowmadness xs.pdf




Hutch


----------



## foudarme

foudarme said:


> There is what I get on mine; at 100#, strings were 0.15/0.2" longer than the factory recommanded lengthes and the bow ATA is 31.3 out of the box (I have checked it twice !!)!
> hope i have don't made errors cause in my country we use metric lengthes
> 
> string:60.37 (factory recommanded length)
> 
> 0---21.45->-----<-24.01-25.98->-------<-28.54-32.08->----------<-21.45-----0
> 
> buss:32.25 (factory recommanded length)
> 
> 0-----7.87->-----------------------<-23.42-25.39-><-----6.96-----0
> 
> control:34.29".
> 
> 0-----10.03->---------------------<--3.74---0


there is an error on the sticker; the control cable should be 34.29" and not 34 !:angry:


----------



## Center Punch

Carbon Matrix G3 RKT#3 Cam 29 inch draw
String 58.5, Bus 37.50, Control 39.875
0...18...22 1/4-24 3/4...28 1/2-32 3/4...18...0
0...6___________21 1/4...0
0...10 3/4...19 3/4-29 3/4 < yoke end






BC Bowstrings said:


> anyone? My only concern is if it has longer end serving on the string.


----------



## spotshooter300

It's good to see the thread is still going strong!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Thanks again, Center Punch!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

can anyone help me out? I need string and cable specs for a Mission Ballistic?


----------



## foudarme

fasteddie2488 said:


> String: 60 1/16
> 0*****20 1/2---23**25 1/4-----28 1/2****32 1/2----------20 1/2*****0
> 
> Cables: 34 29/32
> >6**8----12*****19 1/2------12******0


does anyone have the speed buttons' position for the insanity cpx ?


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

Ballistic specs? Anyone


Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the Midwest!


----------



## archery27

does anyone have the serving specs for a hoyt avenger?
String 53
buss 34.5
control 38

Thanks,
Craig C.


----------



## Rageking

Hi att: string makers does anyone have the serving specs of the elite z28 2010


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

I have this for the Ambusher z28, hope its the same thing I didnt have time to look it up.
81 3/4 str
29 3/4 buss
0--16-------sts 20 1/4-22 1/4------center 25-30------idler 39 1/4-68 3/4-----9 1/2--0
y-8-14-------7 1/2--0


----------



## Babooze

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2011 PSE Bow Madness Single cam String length 91.50, buss cable 33.75. Did a search and cant find anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rageking

No its not the same bow thanks anyway


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a 2011 PSE Bow Madness Single cam String length 91.50, buss cable 33.75. Did a search and cant find anything. Thanks in advance!


Anybody?


----------



## foudarme

foudarme said:


> does anyone have the speed buttons' position for the insanity cpx ?



up !


----------



## bman2909

0---21.45->-----<-24.01-25.98->-------<-28.54-32.08->----------<-21.45-----0

Can someone break this down for me. Im new to string making and see a lot of post with this kind of measurements. I know 0----21.24 is end serving. what r the middle numbers?
or like this one. ( 0...18...22 1/4-24 3/4...28 1/2-32 3/4...18...0 ) im sure center serving and idle wheel in there. But ive only made string by taking measurements from old string. So trying to learn how to read these. Thanks


----------



## bman2909

0---21.45->-----<-24.01-25.98->-------<-28.54-32.08->----------<-21.45-----0

Can someone break this down for me. Im new to string making and see a lot of post with this kind of measurements. I know 0----21.24 is end serving. what r the middle numbers?
or like this one. ( 0...18...22 1/4-24 3/4...28 1/2-32 3/4...18...0 ) im sure center serving and idle wheel in there. But ive only made string by taking measurements from old string. So trying to learn how to read these. Thanks


----------



## bman2909

sorry posted twice


----------



## retribution

0--1---2----3---4---5---0
1= bottom cam end serving
2= string stop
3= center serve
4=idler serving
5=top cam end serve
This help ya out bman?


----------



## retribution

Anyone had any luck gettn string/serving specs for the stevens prevailer yet?? I need this one in a bad way..thanks


----------



## wvminer

Anyone have string and serving spec for hoyt pro comp xl 27 inch spirals.


----------



## PeterM

Can anyone help with 2011 Hoyt Carbon Element #3 cam serving specs please?


----------



## bman9209

it sure does thanks retribution


----------



## Rageking

still waiting for serving specs on the 2010 elite z28 any help out there


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a Browning Lightning? String length is 92.75, Cable length is 39". Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Hutch


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a 2011 PSE Bow Madness Single cam String length 91.50, buss cable 33.75. Did a search and cant find anything. Thanks in advance!


Got the specs. Posting for anyone that might need them in the future!
Yoke : O--10"-----<
String from the bottom: O--22"-----30.5-35------O


----------



## jhunter13

Deer Eliminator said:


> If you need them here they are
> Customer gave them to me haven't tested them but soon. I will let you know if there is any changes.
> 
> View attachment 1290640
> 
> 
> Hutch



I just got a Brute X in today to build a new string....the factory string is not served over the idler wheel? Should I serve it or leave it the way PSE has it?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Pse and Martin leave it as an option. Reason speed, my Bengal doesn't have idler serving. I served the idler and lost a good amount of speed. So its choice speed or not. 


Hutch


----------



## jhunter13

Deer Eliminator said:


> Pse and Martin leave it as an option. Reason speed, my Bengal doesn't have idler serving. I served the idler and lost a good amount of speed. So its choice speed or not.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Will it affect peep rotation either way?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

jhunter13 said:


> Will it affect peep rotation either way?


I have never had peep rotation either way. 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a Browning Lightning? String length is 92.75, Cable length is 39". Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Hutch


----------



## jhunter13

Deer Eliminator said:


> I have never had peep rotation either way.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hi There,
Need some serving specs for a Hoyt Alphaburner 7.5 Cam ST;58.5 BC;35.25 CC;39.25
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

MidwestCustom said:


> Hi There,
> Need some serving specs for a Hoyt Alphaburner 7.5 Cam ST;58.5 BC;35.25 CC;39.25
> Thanks
> Mike


Hey Mike, here ya go!










Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner2

you da man Bill
Mike


----------



## bopo2

2011 dominator pro w a single cam anyone have the serving spec's?


----------



## foudarme

please and once again, does anyone have the speed buttons' position for the insanity cpx ? ukey:


----------



## Babooze

Anyone have lengths and specs for a 2012 Bear Legion?


----------



## Center Punch

Anybody have serv. specs for Bear Legion? Did search but can't find.
Thanks


----------



## bopo2

ttt...


bopo2 said:


> 2011 dominator pro w a single cam anyone have the serving spec's?


----------



## skye5317

foudarme said:


> please and once again, does anyone have the speed buttons' position for the insanity cpx ? ukey:


here you go

1st 3 starting at 17.5" from end

2nd 3 starting at 19" from the end


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for Hoyt Element G3 base 3. Thanks


----------



## foudarme

skye5317 said:


> here you go
> 
> 1st 3 starting at 17.5" from end
> 
> 2nd 3 starting at 19" from the end


thanks bro !


----------



## Center Punch

Element RKT #3 cam--str. 54.75--buss 34.0--con. 36.375

0...17...20.5-23...26.75-30.75...17...0
0...5.5_________21.5...0












































>...26-18_____11...0


Barn Burner said:


> Looking for Hoyt Element G3 base 3. Thanks


----------



## Center Punch

Sorry I screwed up, don't know what I did and can't fix it,but here is buss for Element G3
<___<_____<__
>...26-18_____11...0


Center Punch said:


> Element RKT #3 cam--str. 54.75--buss 34.0--con. 36.375
> 
> 0...17...20.5-23...26.75-30.75...17...0
> 0...5.5_________21.5...0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >...26-18_____11...0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey guys I need you help. Specs for a old Hoyt Viper single cam red line limbs and cam#7
String 90 1/4
Buss 37 3/4

Really need them Please!!!



Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

How about the Martin Phantom 2?
string 97
buss 40

thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> How about the Martin Phantom 2?
> string 97
> buss 40
> 
> thanks


Here ya go!
View attachment Phantom.pdf



Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Hutch.
You are the man!!!

Thank you yet again. I wish I had more info to help you out from time to time.


----------



## BlindBuck

Looking for the build specs on a 2013 Prime Impact.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhunter13

Anyone have specs for a PSE Mossy Oak X?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

jhunter13 said:


> Anyone have specs for a PSE Mossy Oak X?


here ya go!

View attachment Mossy Oak x.pdf



Hutch


----------



## jhunter13

Deer Eliminator said:


> here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 1571270
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Hutch, 

You are the man........Thanks Again!


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Anyone have lengths and specs for a 2012 Bear Legion?


TTT Anybody?


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Babooze said:


> Anyone have lengths and specs for a 2012 Bear Legion?


92 7/16
0---22.5...30.625---34.625....40.75---65.75...9.25---0

31 13/16
>5---7....8.5---0

7/8" loops all around


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anybody happen to have speed nock locations for Mathews Heli-M?


----------



## Babooze

BC Bowstrings said:


> 92 7/16
> 0---22.5...30.625---34.625....40.75---65.75...9.25---0
> 
> 31 13/16
> >5---7....8.5---0
> 
> 7/8" loops all around


You da man! Thanks very much!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anybody happen to have speed nock locations for Mathews Heli-M?


Sent it to you Rick!


----------



## 60X

doesn't the helim require the mathews string grub?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

60X said:


> doesn't the helim require the mathews string grub?


Yes it does! 


Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

I replaced the grub on a z7 and z7 extreme with nocks and heat shrink with very similar results. So I wouldn't say it is required, but I am going to send the nocks loose on the Heli-m so he can get them in the best location as I had the other bows in hand and was able to set them myself.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Don't suppose anyone has the Spyder 30 2.2 cam serving specs they are willing to part with?


----------



## BlindBuck

blindbuck said:


> looking for the build specs on a 2013 prime impact.
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using tapatalk 2


ttt


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for specs on #2 GTX cam


----------



## brandonlw

marking for later


----------



## airbourn

I'm still looking for serving specs. for a 2012 PSE Bowmadness 3G!!!

Anyone please


----------



## RatherBArchery

Looking for spec's on a Supra with MP single cam installed, lengths and serving spec's PLEASE.


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Anyone have specs for a Bowtech Independence?


----------



## Deezlin

Looking for serving dimensions on a '04 PSE Primos NRG. I have string as 98" cable as 38-1/2. I tried a search without success.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have the speed nock locations for a 2010 Hoyt Alpha burner
String 58.50
Buss 35.25
Cable 39.25



Thanks Hutch


----------



## ky.trophy

Looking for Vantage Elite Plus #4 GTX cam
Str 56.75
cc 44.50
bc 42.25


----------



## Johntstring

PSE supra 2011 
string 103
0--16.75--27.29--31.5--35.5--9--0
cable 40
>-7-9--8-0
hope this is what you needed


----------



## Johntstring

airbourn said:


> I'm still looking for serving specs. for a 2012 PSE Bowmadness 3G!!!
> 
> Anyone please


pse bowmaddness 3G 2012
string 91 5/8
0-18.5--23--25--27.5--32--34-64(optional idler serving)-9--0
cable 34.75
>-8--10--8-0


----------



## RatherBArchery

Johntstring said:


> PSE supra 2011
> string 103
> 0--16.75--27.29--31.5--35.5--9--0
> cable 40
> >-7-9--8-0
> hope this is what you needed


If this was for me it isn't what I needed but appreciate the attempt. My bow has the Madness cam installed not the HP like the 2011 Supra. Sort of a frankenbow I guess.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Bowstrings Aust said:


> Anyone have specs for a Bowtech Independence?



2005 Bowtech Independence

String - 104 3/4

0-18...........32.25-37.25.........50-73.5......7-0

Buss - 41 15/16
0-12..........9-7<


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Don't suppose anyone has the _*Hoyt Spyder 30 2.2 cam serving specs*_ they are willing to part with?


Anyone?


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

Hoytalpha35 said:


> 2005 Bowtech Independence
> 
> String - 104 3/4
> 
> 0-18...........32.25-37.25.........50-73.5......7-0
> 
> Buss - 41 15/16
> 0-12..........9-7<


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bowstrings Aust

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone?


I don't if this is any good to you this is th 3.2 cam

2013 Hoyt spyder 30 rkt 3.2 cam str.56.0 buss 32.375 c.cable 34.75

0...19...20.75-23...26.75-30.75...19...0

0...6..........19...0

> ..23.75-17.75...8.75...0 measured from cam end.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have the speed nock locations for a 2010 Hoyt Alpha burner
> String 58.50
> Buss 35.25
> Cable 39.25
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Anyone!


Hutch


----------



## airbourn

thanks for the specs Johntstring


----------



## archer1352

Looking for the 2012 vector 35 #1 rkt serving specs..and the exact position of the speed nocks for the main string please


----------



## RatherBArchery

Trying to save from building a mock-up string, anyone have spec's for a Supra with MP cams installed???? HELP


----------



## Barn Burner2

hey guys, dose anyone have any specs for a PSE Fenome?
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2

Its a 2013, sorry


----------



## archer1352

Anyone please


----------



## retribution

Could i trouble someone for serving specs for a hoyt alphamax 35 xtr-3 cam
String-58
Control-39.75
Buss-37.50
Thanks!


----------



## archer1352

I'm still looking for serving specs. of Vector 35 - RKT Cam#1

S: 52.50
B.C.:36.50
C.C.:41.00

Anyone please.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 2004 Justice

String 86
Cable 33.75


Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

*Diamond infinity Edge String Specs* Looking for string lengths, I have serving measurements.

Thanks,

CCB


----------



## skye5317

Infinite edge

string 56 5/16"
cables 33 5/32"

I have the lengths but no serving info.


----------



## bowtecee

skye5317 said:


> Infinite edge
> 
> string 56 5/16"
> cables 33 5/32"
> 
> I have the lengths but no serving info.


My takeoffs are in my car being worked on, but when I get them tonight will post.

Thanks


----------



## Center Punch

Infinite Edge
0...18.75...21.5-23 1/8...26.75-30 7/8...18.75...0
>6.5........9...0


skye5317 said:


> Infinite edge
> 
> string 56 5/16"
> cables 33 5/32"
> 
> I have the lengths but no serving info.


----------



## retribution

Can anyone verify these to be correct,dont know if a typo or what but length on cable is different than hoyt has listed.. Rampage XT #3 Cam

String-55.000"

Control- 38.250"

Buss- 34.000"

String- 15.500" Both Ends, 20.500"-23.250" Suppressor,,,,, 26.750"-31.000"

Control- 6.000" & 21.500"

Buss- 11.250" End, Measuring from same end, straight end, 20.250"-26.250"


----------



## Deer Eliminator

retribution said:


> Can anyone verify these to be correct,dont know if a typo or what but length on cable is different than hoyt has listed.. Rampage XT #3 Cam
> 
> String-55.000"
> 
> Control- 38.250"
> 
> Buss- 34.000"
> 
> String- 15.500" Both Ends, 20.500"-23.250" Suppressor,,,,, 26.750"-31.000"
> 
> Control- 6.000" & 21.500"
> 
> Buss- 11.250" End, Measuring from same end, straight end, 20.250"-26.250"


This what I have
View attachment Rampage XT #3.pdf




Hutch


----------



## Geo1der

anyone have 2013 PSE Drive?

57.87 string, 31.68" buss, 36.87" control

thanks!


----------



## bowtecee

Here you go


----------



## retribution

Thanks fellas!


----------



## jhhitman

Hey guys, I really need serving measurments for a Hoyt Rintec with the versa cam ASAP. Not the XL just the regular Rintec. would appreciate any help.
String 49.5
buss 34.12
cable 36

Thanks


----------



## bowtecee

Hope this works for you


Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## jhhitman

Perfect. Thank you very much


----------



## skullerud

Just getting started with bowstring making, and are looking for info on Alpine archery Concorde 2011, PSE Dominator 2012, and 2010 Hoyt Contender Xt2000.

Thanks,


----------



## Hamdog

*2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35 XR-2c Cams*

I've tried searching the forum but found conflicting info.  Does anyone have the string lengths and serving specs for a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis with the XR-2c cams? Thanks!!!!


----------



## GRIM

anyone have the 2013 Mathews Creed?
Need serving layouts, thanks in advance


----------



## bman9209

Does anyone have Bear Mauler string and cable specs? Please


----------



## bman9209

2012 bear mauler sorry


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

GRIM said:


> anyone have the 2013 Mathews Creed?
> Need serving layouts, thanks in advance


I should have them first thing in the morning.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Hamdog said:


> I've tried searching the forum but found conflicting info. Does anyone have the string lengths and serving specs for a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis with the XR-2c cams? Thanks!!!!


You have to hit the search thread button,not search forum...top of thread in gray bar next to thread tools and rate thread..


----------



## bman9209

okay thank you.


----------



## bman9209

nothing on 2012 bear mauler. please if anyone has specs.


----------



## GRIM

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I should have them first thing in the morning.


Thankyou


----------



## bman9209

Well if no one has specs on 2012 bear mauler. Does anyone know if 2011 specs are the same as 2012 they both have same string and cable length.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

2013 Mathews Creed

St-92.25
0-27//30-34//43-79//10.75-0

Bc-32.75
(Yoke)6-21.5//10-0


----------



## Hamdog

bucks/bulls said:


> You have to hit the search thread button,not search forum...top of thread in gray bar next to thread tools and rate thread..


I was able to find serving lengths, but did not include serving length/loaction for the roller guards. Below is what I found for the 2010 Maxxis 35:

String 0-----16 21--23.5 27---31 16-----0
CC 0----21.5 6.5---0 
BC 0---12.5 21--26

Any verification or help on the roller guard location would be appreciated. I assume the 21.5" long serving is to provide a continous serving for the roller guard on the control cable. Is the 5" serving located at 21-26 the correct location for the roller guard? Thanks for the help!


----------



## bucks/bulls

The specs you have here say
21 1/2 of serving at one end 6 1/2 at other end of control cablw
And buss is 12 1/2 at one end and 4 at yolk..believe maxxis has an 8" yolk
Think you are misinterpreting the 5 as a whole #...its actually .5 the dot may be hard to see..


----------



## bucks/bulls

Bowtech insanity cpx
Need serving and speed noc locations please and thank you..
String-60 1/8
Cables-34 29/32


----------



## gabuckslammer

Can anybody help me with the serving layouts for a Hoyt Trykon Jr?

String 46.75
Control Cable 33.25
Buss Cable 31.5

Need these quick to get bow for customer's childs birthday

Thanks


----------



## eyedoc

Has anyone had a chance to index the 2013 Bowtech Experience? 

Have set I need to make up and done have the specs.


----------



## bucks/bulls

bucks/bulls said:


> Bowtech insanity cpx
> Need serving and speed noc locations please and thank you..
> String-60 1/8
> Cables-34 29/32


Still need these,thanks


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have the new 2013 mission ballistic by chance? Need string lengths


----------



## one_2mny

What would happen if I applied a string to my PSE Mustang 60" recurve that was an inch shorter than the original. I somehow mismeasure when I ordered it! The string I bought is made of Ultra Cam if it makes a differnce.


----------



## mdharcher

Could I get the lay-out for a pse moneymaker single cam?

102.62 string
41.87 cable

Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## jhhitman

Pse Moneymaker

String 

0.....015 3/8-------24 1/2........26 1/2----------------29 1/4...............33 1/4----------------49 1/4..............65 3/4-----------------9......0

wheel serving is optional

Cable

0.......91/4----------8......0


----------



## mdharcher

Thanks jhhitman! I appreciate it. 



jhhitman said:


> Pse Moneymaker
> 
> String
> 
> 0.....015 3/8-------24 1/2........26 1/2----------------29 1/4...............33 1/4----------------49 1/4..............65 3/4-----------------9......0
> 
> wheel serving is optional
> 
> Cable
> 
> 0.......91/4----------8......0


----------



## bucks/bulls

bucks/bulls said:


> Bowtech insanity cpx
> Need serving and speed noc locations please and thank you..
> String-60 1/8
> Cables-34 29/32


Way to let me look stupid guys,lol...i just realized i typed insanity when it should be for invasion ..


----------



## GIRTHZILLA

*string cable specs for BROWNING ADRENALINE SX 31 INCH DRAW*

I need detailed specs for this thanks in advance


----------



## bowtecee

GRIM said:


> Anyone have the new 2013 mission ballistic by chance? Need string lengths


Try this out.


----------



## asa3dpro

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have 2012 Alpha Elite RKT #2 serving specs specs? I need these please.
> 
> 56.5
> 40.75
> 38.5
> 
> Thanks in advance.


DID THIS TOP SECRET INFO EVER GET POSTED ALONG WITH NOCK PLACEMENT???

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GRIM

bowtecee said:


> Try this out.
> View attachment 1591721


Thankyou


----------



## GRIM

Aone happen to have 2012 carbon element #2 rkt cam by chance? Thanks in advance


----------



## bowgramp59

anyone have the string & cable lengths for a maitland retibution vtr cam with the large cam that has the 14 holes on the top cam? 
thanks for any info.


----------



## bowtecee

]


bowgramp59 said:


> anyone have the string & cable lengths for a maitland retibution vtr cam with the large cam that has the 14 holes on the top cam?
> Thanks for any info.


----------



## bowgramp59

aren't those measurements for the VTX cam i need the ones fror the VTR cam


----------



## bowtecee

All I got


----------



## deerhunter81

bowgramp59 said:


> aren't those measurements for the VTX cam i need the ones fror the VTR cam


They are on maitlands website and I think I posted them here too.

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here it is bowgramp59, http://www.maitlandusa.com/support.html

Hutch


----------



## bowgramp59

i'm kinda stumped, bought this bow to be 60#s vtr cam #3 mods =29" to 29 1/2" draw length. this sight you posted i had aready used
it to get the maitland lengths. i took all the strings and cables off the bow and set them to maitland lengths under 100 lbs. of tention,
backed the limbs out as far as i could it was 60#s. the numbers on the limbs are for 60# limbs { bp 115 11 } the peak wt should be 60#s. when i try to shoot the bow there is 0 valley ,it will jerk the string out of your hand. it has the low let off mods. installed i'm going to get some high let off mods & give that a try. proline strings used to make maitlands strings but not now, i called them about this, the girl i talked to said that they had trouble with the maitland retribution and didn't know the right lengths. i hate to bother you with this ,i thought you might use this info in case someone brings you one of these bows. thanks again


----------



## bucks/bulls

Build your strings to spec and then tune the bow in..these are hybrid cams and allow a ton of adjustment...factory specs are never gonna put any bow at optimal performance,this is why we tune..ive owned 3 maitlands with the vtr cams and built numerous sets for mine and others and never had an issue after i tuned the bow in...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC usi
Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowgramp59

bucks/bulls said:


> Build your strings to spec and then tune the bow in..these are hybrid cams and allow a ton of adjustment...factory specs are never gonna put any bow at optimal performance,this is why we tune..ive owned 3 maitlands with the vtr cams and built numerous sets for mine and others and never had an issue after i tuned the bow in...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC usi
> Tapatalk 2


is it normal for a 60# bow to be at 60#s with the limb bolts backed completely off ? i have got the timing on the money and took twist
out of the control cable until it didn't have any twist left to take out. the draw wt went down a little. i guess i don't know how to tune it properly. thanks you


----------



## bowgramp59

bucks/bulls said:


> Build your strings to spec and then tune the bow in..these are hybrid cams and allow a ton of adjustment...factory specs are never gonna put any bow at optimal performance,this is why we tune..ive owned 3 maitlands with the vtr cams and built numerous sets for mine and others and never had an issue after i tuned the bow in...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC usi
> Tapatalk 2


is it possible for a 60# bow with the limb bolts backed out as far as possible to be at 60 #s with the strings at the right lengths? i set the strings to specks, set the timing , untwisted the control cable so many turns that it didn't have any twist left, still at 60 lbs. i guess i don't know how to properly tune this bow!


----------



## skullerud

jhhitman said:


> Pse Moneymaker
> 
> String
> 
> 0.....015 3/8-------24 1/2........26 1/2----------------29 1/4...............33 1/4----------------49 1/4..............65 3/4-----------------9......0
> 
> wheel serving is optional
> 
> Cable
> 
> 0.......91/4----------8......0


another noob question....
How do I interpret this?
i guess the first and last 0 is the loop, is the next number the length of serving (or the ..... = serving and ----- is not served part of string?)?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

First number is where the serving starts loop included. 0-------15 3/8-- ------24 1/2 -sts- 26 1/2--------- 29 1/4--center serving--33 1/4--------49 1/4--idler serving---65 3/4--------9- end--0


Hutch


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving specs for a Fred Bear Tracker One, a Mathews EZ7, and an Elite Tour.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## bowgramp59

i didn't know i posted that 2 times sorry. must have hit the wrong button


----------



## JHolling

Anyone, please.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

For the Elite head over to there website they have all there specs under Tune Charts

The EZ7 should be in the sticky did you try the search function?



JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving specs for a Fred Bear Tracker One, a Mathews EZ7, and an Elite Tour.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jon


----------



## bowgramp59

i've come to the conclusion that the limbs on this bow were missed marked and are actually 70 lb. limbs. i cranked the limb bolts all the way down & put it on my draw board equiped with a scale and it was exactly 70 lbs. rob is supposed to call me back to disscuss what we might do with this bow to get it up and shooting. we will see! i might have to spring for a new set of limbs .


----------



## 199199

can anybody tell me the serving lenghts for mathews switchback "standard"


----------



## GRIM

Here you go


----------



## GRIM

We make cables 1/8" shorter than spec for tuning. Thats why you see the 2 numbers for buss.


----------



## jtnm

Anybody have the serving specs for 2013 Carbon Element G3 #3 RKT cam
String 54.75
Control 36.38
Buss 34.00


----------



## Barn Burner2

Here ya go
o......173/8------20.75-23.25----27-31------173/8
0-----11.5--------16.5 Split
0---6---------21.5 Control
Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2

Sorry, that was for the Hoyt G3 Base 3
Mike


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anyone got serving specs on a 2013 pse dna yet??thanks


----------



## BC Bowstrings

I saw some requests but never found the info.

2011 New Breed Eclipse.

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> I saw some requests but never found the info.
> 
> 2011 New Breed Eclipse.
> 
> Thanks


















Here they are


Hutch


----------



## jtnm

Bullseye Strings said:


> Sorry, that was for the Hoyt G3 Base 3
> Mike


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## bucks/bulls

bucks/bulls said:


> Anyone got serving specs on a 2013 pse dna yet??thanks


Still need this one in a bad way if anyone could help,be greatly appreciated.thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> I saw some requests but never found the info.
> 
> 2011 New Breed Eclipse.
> 
> Thanks


Don't know why it didn' t come thru try sts 21.75----31.5 center serving 28-----31.5




Hutch


----------



## eyedoc

bucks/bulls said:


> Still need this one in a bad way if anyone could help,be greatly appreciated.thanks


I havent had a chance to index mine yet, but here was a post from earlier in this thread, post #4063 This may help some...



There is what I get on mine; at 100#, strings were 0.15/0.2" longer than the factory recommanded lengthes and the bow ATA is 31.3 out of the box (I have checked it twice !!)!
hope i have don't made errors cause in my country we use metric lengthes

string:60.37 (factory recommanded length)

0---21.45->-----<-24.01-25.98->-------<-28.54-32.08->----------<-21.45-----0

buss:32.25 (factory recommanded length)

0-----7.87->-----------------------<-23.42-25.39-><-----6.96-----0

control:34.29 (factory recommanded length)

0-----10.03->---------------------<--3.74---0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Don't know why it didn' t come thru try sts 21.75----31.5 center serving 28-----31.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Lets try this again STS 21.75----23 Center Serving 28--------31.5 



Hutch


----------



## jtnm

GRIM said:


> We make cables 1/8" shorter than spec for tuning. Thats why you see the 2 numbers for buss.


I just built a set for a buddy's switchback, I see why you make them an 1/8" shorter. Thanks for the knowledge share.


----------



## Bowstring Store

Looking for info on the 2010 High Country Iron Mace s-51 1/8 cc-37 Going off the other iron mace specs I'm thinking this may be some sort of short draw or mini cam.
thanks 
Kevin


----------



## alpinebowman

I am looking for matthew chill specs.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Anyone have specs for a Quest Torch?


----------



## Rwhaley17

Is there a "master list" of specs by chance? I know that SDLAW had mentioned this sometime back.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Yep its called the search thread button lol...i been wantn to get ahold of something like that for awhile or atleast put together a vast collocted knowledge but didnt get any offers when i posted..


----------



## Rwhaley17

I saw that SDLAW had made mention a while back that there was in fact a PDF floating around and he was looking to see if people may be interested in adding info to that list.... make it a working document. If this is the case I would be happy to convert this to a central location digitally so all users may access it. However the key here is to get a "database" of worthwhile information that has been deemed as valid by all. If anyone is interested in taking part in this drop me a PM. I am fairly certain that making such a database centrally located would be valuable to virtually every string maker, no matter how big or small.


----------



## ArcherWolf

bucks/bulls said:


> Yep its called the search thread button lol...i been wantn to get ahold of something like that for awhile or atleast put together a vast collocted knowledge but didnt get any offers when i posted..


I agree. This thread has proved quite usefull in gathering necessary information and if it isn't already here, it doesn't take very long for someone to post up.


----------



## eyedoc

Still trying to find the specs/layout of the Bowtech Experience. Anyone index these yet?


----------



## bowtecee

Needing spec layout for Hoyt Contender Elite XT with 57.5" string 40.25 and 43.25 cables. This is for cam and 1/2. Need to complete today.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Chris try this 









Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Bionic-Archer

Look for Diamond Rock 2 2010 went and searched nothing, also Hoyt Cybertech with 54.75" string 37.75" BC & 40.75" CC

Thanks Really need these ASAP

AKA: The one & only Bionic-Archer


----------



## TN ARCHER

Anybody have speed nock locations for 2012 Dominator Pro ME cams?????


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

HCA four(4) runner specs anyone? 
S 93 3/4
bc 39 1/4


----------



## asa3dpro

Anyone with the PSE Freak Max?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asa3dpro

TN ARCHER said:


> Anybody have speed nock locations for 2012 Dominator Pro ME cams?????


Email me at [email protected] and I'll get you hooked up.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have specs for a hoyt element rkt #2 cam? Need them pretty bad. Thanks


----------



## Hoytalpha35

skye5317 said:


> Anyone have specs for a hoyt element rkt #2 cam? Need them pretty bad. Thanks


Here's the 2013 element G3 #2 cam

String 51.25
0-16......18.5-21.....25-29.....16-0

Control 35.5
0-5.5.......,,,,,,,20-0

Buss 33.25
0-11..........15-8<


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Martin Blade X4
String - 88.5"
Buss - 34.25"


----------



## asa3dpro

Freak

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeterM

Can anyone help with Bear Outbreak specs please?


----------



## ArcherWolf

2013 Mathews Monster Chill

String = 60-3/4"
0---end -->26---------->29-1/4---center--->32-3/4----------21<---end--0 1.5" loops, 7/8" is fine. Center of grubs are at 19-1/4', 5 red nocks with heat shrink weigh the same.

Cable = 28-1/8" 
0--cam end---->9----------16<--Yolk end---0 1" loop on the cam end, 5" loop on the yolk end

Yolks measured 12-1/4" off the bow. 
0------->4-----Yolk ring serve----->8-1/4------0 4" loops


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Specs for 2011 Destroyer 340?

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## xyphophore

Any have serving specs for 2009 Hoyt Vantage Pro #4 cams 1/2 ? 

Thanks


----------



## asa3dpro

Anyone have the PSE Freak or Freak Max???


----------



## 1bigndarcher

Archer469 said:


> Anyone have the string specs for a High Country Speed pro x-11 and for just the x-11? Thanks fellas!


I need this too anyone?


----------



## Babooze

Hey guys, I did a search and cant find anything for a 08 PSE X Force TS HF. 
String length: 55.75
Buss length:29.13
Cont. length: 31.75
Anybody have the serving specs for this?


----------



## GRIM

Babooze said:


> Hey guys, I did a search and cant find anything for a 08 PSE X Force TS HF.
> String length: 55.75
> Buss length:29.13
> Cont. length: 31.75
> Anybody have the serving specs for this?


Here you go


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*Alpine Sienna*

Anyone have the serving lengths for an Alpine Sienna? String length is 50" and buss is 34 3/4". Assuming the normal 15"-16" on the string ends and 11"-12" on the buss.

Thanks.

Both search and advanced search came up with no matchs message no matter what combo tried.


----------



## Babooze

Thanks GRIM!


----------



## 1bigndarcher

Needing string specs for a hca speed pro x-11 2012 6.5 brace model can anyone help?


----------



## GRIM

Here you go


----------



## aljburk

I have the original Genetix (2009 or 2010 model) with the Bionix 1.0 cam. I was told the string length is 56" and the cable length is 37.625", is this correct? What would the serving measurements be? Are they the same measurements?

Thanks!


wicked1strings said:


> PM sent...
> 
> NBA Genetix
> String
> 56.0
> X---17--------25.75 C 30.75-----------17 to end-------X
> 
> Cable
> 37.875
> X-----10------------------------5.50 to end-------X
> 
> All loops 1/2"


----------



## bman9209

Anyone have string and cable serving specs for bear apprentice 2? Thanks


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have 
Diamond Infinite Edge and
Obsession Knightmare

Thanks


----------



## BC Bowstrings

bman9209 said:


> Anyone have string and cable serving specs for bear apprentice 2? Thanks


string 48 3/8
0--13...23---27...13---0
cables 28 3/16 (x2)
>--5.25--7.25.....7--0


----------



## LHpuncher

I need the serving measurements for a Hoyt Ultratec, thanks


----------



## flag

does anybody have any string specs for a pse stiletto


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone have
> Diamond Infinite Edge and
> Obsession Knightmare
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## bowdude

Anyone have the new Hoyt Spyder 34 with 1.1 cam serving specs???? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Just need the Diamond Infinite Edge serving specs now.


----------



## skye5317

BC Bowstrings said:


> Just need the Diamond Infinite Edge serving specs now.


see post 4153 for length and serving info


----------



## BC Bowstrings

skye5317 said:


> see post 4153 for length and serving info


Thank you, I missed that.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have layouts for 2004 PSE Scorpion NRG

Thanks


----------



## skullerud

I got a request for a string set for a 2011 PSE dominator pro, and I got the layout for it, but the customer wants to have the V-part of the cable as a separate yoke...
Not sure how to measure this the right way, so does anyone have a tip, or even a layout for this?
and if there is a trick to this, that is universal, I'll be very thankful for it (got a couple of Hoyt shooters interrested in the solution as well...)


----------



## Deer Eliminator

skullerud said:


> I got a request for a string set for a 2011 PSE dominator pro, and I got the layout for it, but the customer wants to have the V-part of the cable as a separate yoke...
> Not sure how to measure this the right way, so does anyone have a tip, or even a layout for this?
> and if there is a trick to this, that is universal, I'll be very thankful for it (got a couple of Hoyt shooters interrested in the solution as well...)


Read this http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1369388&highlight=floating+yoke



Hutch


----------



## skullerud

Thanks mate.
That was the idea I came up with, but I thought it was to easy to be the correct way to do it


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for the Obsession Sniper Lt Specs


----------



## String Twister

Need serving and speed nock data for Hoyt Spyder 34
55.75"
35.5/37.75
Thanx


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Flame-Tamer said:


> Looking for the Obsession Sniper Lt Specs


Give Obsession a call, they will share info.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Hoyt Vectrix base cam 1 
50.25
35
37.5 

Thanks guys.


----------



## cshs

2007 pse mossy oak x
Can anyone help with the serving locations please..
string 93 1/8 and bc 32 5/8
thanks


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

bopo2 said:


> 2011 dominator pro w a single cam anyone have the serving spec's?


Did you ever get the specs?


----------



## flag

does anybody have the string specs for a mathews heilum


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

flag said:


> does anybody have the string specs for a mathews heilum


St-88"
0-21//27-32//40-74//11-0
Bc-32.75
26-15//9.5-0


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

In need of 2011 pse dominator pro single cam


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

huner-1 said:


> These are specs for Bowtech Invasion Cpx
> 
> String 58 9/32
> Cable 34 5/16


I need speed nock locations for this if anyone has them, thanks
God Bless


----------



## bowtecee

2011 Rampage XT Fuel Cam #1

Need specs quickly for this bow with 48.75" string and 37.25 and 33.00 cables. Any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## bowtecee

Try this out. Works as I pulled it myself.


----------



## TJK

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for a Martin Blade X4
> String - 88.5"
> Buss - 34.25"


I know this is old but here you go if you still need them 

String 88.5" 0>16 23.75-31.75 43-61.5 8.375>0
Cable 34.25" 0>10 Yoke 8.75-7.25<0

I have a pdf but can not figure out how to get it small enough to load.


----------



## dontjet

Looking for serving specs on 2010 hoyt vantage pro with #4 cam and a half plus. Thanks


----------



## bowdude

Anyone have serving specs for the 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 #2 Cam? String is 52, Control is 31.5 and Buss is 33.75. Thanks!


----------



## TN ARCHER

asa3dpro said:


> Email me at [email protected] and I'll get you hooked up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## PeterM

RabidHuntersCo said:


> I need speed nock locations for this if anyone has them, thanks
> God Bless


Two set of three nocks located at 16 5/16" and 18 7/16"...


----------



## 1bigndarcher

I need 08 diamond marquis specs info with cable guard not roller gaurd specs anyone ?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

1bigndarcher said:


> I need 08 diamond marquis specs info with cable guard not roller gaurd specs anyone ?


Here it is
View attachment Marquis.pdf


Hutch


----------



## 1bigndarcher

Thanks Hutch


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have specs for a martin jaguar with dyna cam?
String is 87.5


----------



## Deer Eliminator

GRIM said:


> Anyone have specs for a martin jaguar with dyna cam?
> String is 87.5


Here you go:
View attachment Jaguar.pdf



Hutch


----------



## GRIM

Thankyou


----------



## xyphophore

Anyone have specs for an old Martin Firecat XRG ?
Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

xyphophore said:


> Anyone have specs for an old Martin Firecat XRG ?
> Thanks


With tear drops or with out? I have a 1996 with tear drops. 


Hutch


----------



## xyphophore

Deer Eliminator said:


> With tear drops or with out? I have a 1996 with tear drops.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Without tear drops (1998 I think)


----------



## Deer Eliminator

xyphophore said:


> Without tear drops (1998 I think)


Sorry I don't have that one. Here are the lengths 1998 M-44XRG FIRECAT	string 63	buss cables 45 1/8


Hutch


----------



## flag

does anybody have the string specs for a z7 extreme


----------



## xyphophore

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> does anybody have the string specs for a z7 extreme


Here ya go!
View attachment Z7 extreme.pdf




Hutch


----------



## GRIM

Am looking for a 2012 carbon element #2 rkt cam, 
Looking for serving layout. Thankyou in advance


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Man Hutch. No time to help when you are on here. OLOL..


----------



## Flame-Tamer

BC Bowstrings said:


> Give Obsession a call, they will share info.


Sho nuff.

Thanx,..


----------



## Barn Burner2

High Guys
Anyone have specs for the Bowtech Experience?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## GRIM

Here you go


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

*2012 carbon element*

here ya go


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Parker Shooting Star XP


----------



## Barn Burner2

GRIM said:


> Here you go


Thank you...
Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Can anyone bail me out with a Pse Rally 
string 56.75
buss 34.87

Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Think we have one at shop. Ill check manana..




Deer Eliminator said:


> Can anyone bail me out with a Pse Rally
> string 56.75
> buss 34.87
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Flame-Tamer said:


> Think we have one at shop. Ill check manana..


yoke is 7-9 and 8 on bottom x2

string is
15 each end. Center is 26.5-30.5


----------



## jaydub

need serving specs for 10 hoyt contender elite with number 1 gtx cam. Tried to search the thread, nothing but spirals and no 4 gtx.
thanks


----------



## rcsd6815

Father/Son string build coming up. Needin specs for his 08 Diamond Cutter please if anyone has it?


----------



## Barn Burner2

Hi Guys
Dose Anyone have specs for a Qs31?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Looking for Prime Impact and 
2013 New Breed Eclipse (28.5)
Thanks


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

looking for freak string specs and serving lengths thank you


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I also could use one for a bear charger thanks


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for an Alpha Max 32 #2

String length is 51.5"


----------



## olddude

alpha max 32 #2 cam. str.51.5 con.36.0 buss 33.75

0...15.5...19.5-21.5...25.25-29.25...15.5...0

0...6..........12...0

>...8..........11...0


Barn Burner said:


> Looking for an Alpha Max 32 #2
> 
> String length is 51.5"


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Thanks Guys


----------



## christinep9999

Does anyone have serving specs for a PSE Durango or a Hoyt Maxxis 35 ? Thanks !


----------



## gethuntin

anyone have lengths for vector 35 #2 cam?


----------



## olddude

Does someone have the serv. specs for PSE Dominator max me 2013 model? Thankyou.


----------



## brandon870

Count me in


----------



## Barn Burner2

Here Ya go Vector 35 Base 2

0-------16.5---20.75-23.75---27.25-31.25-------18

Split 0------10.5----------19-29.5----


CC 0----6-----------22---0


----------



## gethuntin

Thank You bullseye


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Elite Pulse and Pure specs please....
Hank


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Flame-Tamer said:


> Elite Pulse and Pure specs please....
> Hank


If I remember right they should be on their website. Here is the link http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/tune-charts/



Hutch


----------



## olddude

They don't show them any more on there web sight. Here ya go

Elite Pulse str.58 7/16 cables 39.0

0...17...22 5/8-24 1/4...28-31.5...17...0
0...5.5............9...0

Elite Pure str. 60 3/8 cables 40 3/8

0...17...23 5/8-25 1/8...28 7/8-32 3/8...17...0
0...5.75............10.25...0


Flame-Tamer said:


> Elite Pulse and Pure specs please....
> Hank


----------



## Deer Eliminator

olddude said:


> They don't show them any more on there web sight. Here ya go
> 
> Elite Pulse str.58 7/16 cables 39.0
> 
> 0...17...22 5/8-24 1/4...28-31.5...17...0
> 0...5.5............9...0
> 
> Elite Pure str. 60 3/8 cables 40 3/8
> 
> 0...17...23 5/8-25 1/8...28 7/8-32 3/8...17...0
> 0...5.75............10.25...0


That's strange I just was looking at the tune charts a minute ago!


----------



## Vortex69

Here are the numbers from their blue print. You can do the math.

PT# 10161, 2011 Pulse, string 58 7/16"

A-58 7/16"; C-35 3/4"; D-34 1/4"; E-30 1/5"; F-27"; G-(both ends) 17"

PT#10165, Pulse, Cable 39"

A-39"; B-34"; C-9"
-------------------------

PT# 10162, 2011 Pure, String 60 3/8

A-60 3/8"; C-36 3/4"; D-35 1/4"; E-31 1/2"; F-28; G-17"

PT#10166, Pure, Cable 40 3/8

A-40 3/8"; B-34 5/8"; C-10 1/4"


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is the blue print
View attachment 2012StringChart.pdf


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx to all.. Ur the best. Thats the cool thing about sharing. Holler If I can help. I extend that to the few who dont like to share, I will share what I have with all..


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have specs on the Pse Sinister yet please


----------



## Bowstring Store

Anyone have the correct lengths for the following bear bows? It seems the limb sticker does not agree with the spec sheets we have on file

Encounter
Legion
Empire


----------



## BC Bowstrings

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have specs on the Pse Sinister yet please


I have these, I'll post them when I get home.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

PSE Sinister
s-83 3/4
0--20...21.5--24....26--30...40.25--optional--56.25...9--0
bc-29.5
>7--9...8--0


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Looking for Prime Impact and
> 2013 New Breed Eclipse (28.5)
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a vectrix plus ?
str 52.75
bc 35.25
c 38.25
thanks in advance


----------



## rcsd6815

anyone have specs for an 08 diamond cutter? Thanks!


----------



## okarcher

*Katera xl/z3/base cam 5 specs*

Im needing the serving specs on the base cam 5. 
String length: 58.25
Control: 41.75
buss cable: 38.75


----------



## GRIM

okarcher said:


> Im needing the serving specs on the base cam 5.
> String length: 58.25
> Control: 41.75
> buss cable: 38.75


Jeff
Here you go, Grim


----------



## chaostheory

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Enticer, Carbonite Limbs, M3 Cam. Thanks in Advance


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

DESPERATELY NEED SERVING SPECS FOR MATHEWS MQ32 THANKS IN ADVANCE.
Travis


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Pm'd you


Hutch


----------



## olddude

Need serv. specs for Prime One please. 
Thanks


----------



## J.C

Anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt Protec `02 xt2000 limbs, command cams cp3t, draw 28-31,5.
Thanks.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs to an Alien 2013 Nitro 3S cams
Shoot string- 50.25
Cable- 35.25

Hutch


----------



## drdanke

Just posting the string/serving specs for the 2012/2013 PSE Stinger 3G bow, which also includes the specs for optional idler wheel serving. I had found someone else had posted some specs for this bow in the thread, but when I measured my factory strings, a couple of the specs were off by 1/2", so the specs have been corrected on a template that I made.


----------



## twistedfreak

looking to get some specks for a hoyt maxxis 35 thanks


----------



## kiwitahi

Serving specs for a PSE Durango LC 2, String 98.75 buss 41. Please and thanks!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone!!!
have specs to an Alien 2013 Nitro 3S cams
Shoot string- 50.25
Cable- 35.25

Hutch


----------



## kiwitahi

Specs for a PSE Durango LC II, string 98.75 cable 41.

Please and thanks.


----------



## Babooze

Anyone have the serving specs for unknown year (im guessing 90's) Hoyt Powertec string lenth 54", buss length 33.5". Im assuming this is a single cam.


----------



## alpinebowman

I am looking for the athens exceed 300 specs.
Thanks,


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for unknown year (im guessing 90's) Hoyt Powertec string lenth 54", buss length 33.5". Im assuming this is a single cam.


Sorry guys there is no way it could be a single cam. Still looking for the serving specs for the strings and the cables however. Thanks!


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Sorry guys there is no way it could be a single cam. Still looking for the serving specs for the strings and the cables however. Thanks!











Am I correct in thinking somethings not right. CC length missing?


----------



## Pixies

I am looking for the servings specs of PSE Supra ME 2012 model 
Thanks


----------



## Babooze

Also looking for specs for Proline Point Blank LTD. I appreciate the help guys!


----------



## olddude

What you have there is a dual cam bow so there is no control cable. Back then Hoyt didn't add the length of the yokes to there buss cables so you need to add 6" to the length which would make it 39.5" total length,back then their yokes were 6" long.

0...14...25-30.25...14...0

>6.........10...0 x2


Babooze said:


> Am I correct in thinking somethings not right. CC length missing?


----------



## olddude

str.60 3/8 control 40 3/8 buss 39.0

0...17.5...24-26...28.75-32.75...17.5...0

0...4.........10...0

>7.5..........8...0


Pixies said:


> I am looking for the servings specs of PSE Supra ME 2012 model
> Thanks


----------



## olddude

Here's what I have, I think there good but I haven't used them yet. str. 59.75 buss cables 41.25

0...15.75...22.25-24...28-32...15.75...0

>6.........10...0 x2


alpinebowman said:


> I am looking for the athens exceed 300 specs.
> Thanks,


----------



## olddude

I still need these, anyone?


olddude said:


> Need serv. specs for Prime One please.
> Thanks


----------



## chaostheory

chaostheory said:


> Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Enticer, Carbonite Limbs, M3 Cam. Thanks in Advance


ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings

olddude said:


> Here's what I have, I think there good but I haven't used them yet. str. 59.75 buss cables 41.25
> 
> 0...15.75...22.25-24...28-32...15.75...0
> 
> >6.........10...0 x2


Exceed does not use buss cables!
Use this:
s-59 7/8
0---16...23---24 3/4...28 1/2---32 1/2...16---0
c-41 1/16 (x2)
0---9...5---0

3 speed nocks(black) each end centered at 15 3/8


----------



## alpinebowman

Looking for a 2012/13 martin sceptor V. 58 1/8 for the string and 42 7/8 for the cables.
Thanks,


----------



## alpinebowman

Thanks to oct71 for the exceed 300 help.

I also need a vantage elite with the #5 GTX cam.


----------



## Babooze

olddude said:


> What you have there is a dual cam bow so there is no control cable. Back then Hoyt didn't add the length of the yokes to there buss cables so you need to add 6" to the length which would make it 39.5" total length,back then their yokes were 6" long.
> 
> 0...14...25-30.25...14...0
> 
> >6.........10...0 x2


Hey olddude, I owe you one! Thanks!


----------



## Core Archery

Mathews z7 serving positions?


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone?


----------



## Babooze

alpha2 said:


> Mathews z7 serving positions?


Mathews Z-7 String 86 7/8
Serving specs Cable 32.5


String 0 - 24.25 28 – 31 39.25 – 73 10 – 0
Cable Yoke 5 7/8 – 16 7/8 9.25 - 0


----------



## Babooze

Still looking for the Proline Point Blank LTD. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## olddude

Thanks BC Bowstrings my bad. I knew exceed didn't have buss cables, don't know why I wrote it like that. Anyways wasn't sure about the specs so thanks for posting the right ones.


BC Bowstrings said:


> Exceed does not use buss cables!
> Use this:
> s-59 7/8
> 0---16...23---24 3/4...28 1/2---32 1/2...16---0
> c-41 1/16 (x2)
> 0---9...5---0
> 
> 3 speed nocks(black) each end centered at 15 3/8


----------



## Core Archery

Thanks bud


----------



## bucks/bulls

Jennings strike anyone have serving?? specs on this bow??
String 89 1/8
Buss 33 1/4
Really need this one bad if anyone can help,thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody made a set for an 09 martin warthog with nitrous cams instead of cat cams that came stock?


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Does anyone have the 2013 Hoyt Pro Comp XL GTX #5?
58.25
44.75
42.75
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwitahi

Found the specs for th PSE Durango.


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Still looking for the Proline Point Blank LTD. Thanks in Advance!


TTT
I know its a stretch! LOL


----------



## GRIM

Hinkelmonster said:


> Does anyone have the 2013 Hoyt Pro Comp XL GTX #5?
> 58.25
> 44.75
> 42.75
> Thanks in advance!


here you go, Grim


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Th GRIM


----------



## Core Archery

anyone got the serving measurments for a bowtech heart breaker?


----------



## Core Archery

anyone got the serving measurments for a bowtech heart breaker? just the bow string. Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

alpha2 said:


> anyone got the serving measurments for a bowtech heart breaker? just the bow string. Thanks



View attachment Heart Breaker.pdf


Here they are!


Hutch


----------



## EPLC

Archerbruce said:


> ez-7
> 
> 0--24 1/2------27 1/2---32------43--71-----10--0
> >-----7----18---------------10-0


This is what is posted for a Mathews EZ-7 but the string and cable overall lengths are missing... They are not on the Mathews web site either. Anyone have them?


----------



## Core Archery

tnxs, deer eliminator


----------



## Core Archery

anyone got 2010 z28 an gt500? with string servings?


----------



## Bow TKO

Here you go. Mathews string and cable lengths. Not sure what you were looking at but EZ-7 is like 20 lines down.

String 90 7/8" Cable 34 1/2

https://0347f78499dbffa2d06c-6b5498.../uploads/2011/01/String-and-Cable-Lengths.pdf


----------



## Deer Eliminator

alpha2 said:


> anyone got 2010 z28 an gt500? with string servings?


you owe me big time 3 on one day! Ha! here ya go alpha2
View attachment Z28.pdf

View attachment GT500.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Babooze

TTT for the Point Blank LTD specs. :shade:


----------



## Core Archery

thanks agian!, you will hate me now, how bout a GTO!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

alpha2 said:


> thanks agian!, you will hate me now, how bout a GTO!


Some peoples kids!!!

View attachment Gto.pdf




Hutch


----------



## NSSCOTT

Looking for the specs for a hoyt vector 32 #2 cam thanks


----------



## shermo

NSSCOTT said:


> Looking for the specs for a hoyt vector 32 #2 cam thanks


vector 32 #2 rkt cam. str.52.0 B.33.75 C.36.25
0...16...19 3/4-21 3/4...25.5-29.5...16...0
sp. nks. bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start at 13.25 & 15. Top cam 1 set of 4. start at 14.75.
0......21.5 6...0
>.....23.5-18 < < 11...0


----------



## Babooze

Anyone have the 2013 Hoyt Spyder turbo #2 yet?


----------



## jhhitman

Any one have the correct measurements for a mission venture? Would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 2012 Martin Exile
String 85 7/8
buss 32 1/2


Hutch


----------



## NSSCOTT

shermo said:


> vector 32 #2 rkt cam. str.52.0 B.33.75 C.36.25
> 0...16...19 3/4-21 3/4...25.5-29.5...16...0
> sp. nks. bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start at 13.25 & 15. Top cam 1 set of 4. start at 14.75.
> 0......21.5 6...0
> >.....23.5-18 < < 11...0


-

thank you very much


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a 2012 Martin Exile
String 85 7/8
buss 32 1/2


Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have the 2013 hoyt spyder 30 rkt 3.2 string,cc,bc lengths and serving layout? there was one posting on it but the string length was different from the hoyt website, any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## gethuntin

anyone have the speed nock locations?




Bullseye Strings said:


> Here Ya go Vector 35 Base 2
> 
> 0-------16.5---20.75-23.75---27.25-31.25-------18
> 
> Split 0------10.5----------19-29.5----
> 
> 
> CC 0----6-----------22---0


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Here is what i have for the Martin Exile.
16------25.5----32.5--------42-60.5------9.5


9.5-------------7


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

Something looks off about this one, 30-3/8 to end would only be a two inch serving for endloop side?
Just curious , I think that should be 6 inch serving there for anyone looking to build. 



wicked1strings said:


> 2009 Bow Tech Air Raid
> 
> String
> 56-11/16"
> X---17-----20.5 Sup 23------26.25 Cntr 30.5----39-11/16 to end-----X
> 
> Cable
> Top cam cable
> 32-1/16
> X----10.5-------15.75---22.25------30-3/8 to end-----X
> 
> Bottom cam cable
> 
> 32-1/16
> X----10.5------19----25.50--------30-3/8 to end------X
> 
> 2 - 15.75 yokes


----------



## BC Bowstrings

I believe the air raid used bowtechs 5 pc yoke system at one point did it not? The 2" is where the cables attached to the yoke grommet.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone do a New Breed Lycan yet?
Looking for servings for the RL cam which is 27.5 DL
Can probably figure it out from the Genetix but official specs would be better.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Barn Burner said:


> Here is what i have for the Martin Exile.
> 16------25.5----32.5--------42-60.5------9.5
> 
> 
> 9.5-------------7


Thanks BB, I have that one. The 2012 is a little different but I can make the specs up there simple. Just was hoping someone had them. Since the string set is going to New Zealand.



Hutch


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

ok yeah that makes sense, sorry folks


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

BC Bowstrings said:


> I believe the air raid used bowtechs 5 pc yoke system at one point did it not? The 2" is where the cables attached to the yoke grommet.


Yeah that makes sense if that's the way they are, I just got the order for this and had not looked at the bow yet. 
Sorry for the mistake and needless posting of information that is of no help, Should have looked closer before I wrote this. I will attempt to remove that post


----------



## Babooze

Still looking for the Spyder Turbo #2 if anyone has it. Also specs for a powertec string 52 bc 35.75 cc 38.5. Thanks!


----------



## archeryshack

Prime impact anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Racoon Slayer

2003 Bowtech Patriot single cam serving lengths for string and cable?The cable length is 36 1/2 and the string length is 88 9/16.I need to know the serving spacing and lengths,thanks alot.


----------



## olddude

2013 Prime Impact str.28.15 con.cables 41.43 yokes 33.79

str. 0...2...7 5/8 sts 9 3/8...13 cen 16.25...2...0 Make loops approx. 1" on string.

con. cables 0...8.........12...0 x2

yokes 0...14.5...1.5...14.5...0 x2
cen


archeryshack said:


> Prime impact anyone? Thanks!


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

Racoon Slayer said:


> 2003 Bowtech Patriot single cam serving lengths for string and cable?The cable length is 36 1/2 and the string length is 88 9/16.I need to know the serving spacing and lengths,thanks alot.


Look at post 3812


----------



## olddude

Patriot str.88 9/16 buss cable 36.5

0...16...27-31...42-57.5...8...0

>7.........10.5...0


Racoon Slayer said:


> 2003 Bowtech Patriot single cam serving lengths for string and cable?The cable length is 36 1/2 and the string length is 88 9/16.I need to know the serving spacing and lengths,thanks alot.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone do a New Breed Lycan yet?
> Looking for servings for the RL cam which is 27.5 DL
> Can probably figure it out from the Genetix but official specs would be better.


ANyone?


----------



## archeryshack

Thank you! 



olddude said:


> 2013 Prime Impact str.28.15 con.cables 41.43 yokes 33.79
> 
> str. 0...2...7 5/8 sts 9 3/8...13 cen 16.25...2...0 Make loops approx. 1" on string.
> 
> con. cables 0...8.........12...0 x2
> 
> yokes 0...14.5...1.5...14.5...0 x2
> cen


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Still looking for the Spyder Turbo #2 if anyone has it. Also specs for a powertec string 52 bc 35.75 cc 38.5. Thanks!


Can anybody help with these?


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Babooze said:


> Can anybody help with these?


OK, this is what I have but these are not factory(as far as I know), I figured them based off of a #3 cam. I sent them out about 6 weeks ago and have not heard that they were wrong. I am pretty confident in them but am not guaranteeing anything.
S-55 3/4
0-17.5...20.5--23...26.75--31...17.5--0
Control-37.75
0--21.5...6---0
Buss-35.5
0-< 8--19...11--0


----------



## Babooze

BC Bowstrings said:


> OK, this is what I have but these are not factory(as far as I know), I figured them based off of a #3 cam. I sent them out about 6 weeks ago and have not heard that they were wrong. I am pretty confident in them but am not guaranteeing anything.
> S-55 3/4
> 0-17.5...20.5--23...26.75--31...17.5--0
> Control-37.75
> 0--21.5...6---0
> Buss-35.5
> 0-< 8--19...11--0


I really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## skye5317

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Alpha Elite with #3 cams?
String 59.00"
Control 40.75"
Buss 38.75"

Need asap. Thanks,
Duke


----------



## jhhitman

Hey guys I have a friend who needs strings for a Mathews outback. I found the serving specs but it has a roller guard and nothing shows where to serve for that? Any body got an idea. Would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## skye5317

Jhhitman the roller serving is part of the idler serving for the steing and part of the serving for the yoke on the cable.


----------



## jhhitman

Ok. Kind of what I thought but he specifically asked for it to be served. Confused me a bit. Thanks


----------



## twister1

Mathews Shadow

Looking for specs for a older model Mathews Shadow


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Hey guys, I know its here some where but can't find it. Mathews z7 measurements? Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

RayzorBowstring said:


> Hey guys, I know its here some where but can't find it. Mathews z7 measurements? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Mathews Z-7 String 86 7/8 
Serving specs Cable 32.5 


String 0 - 24.25 28 – 31 39.25 – 73 10 – 0 
Cable Yoke 5 7/8 – 16 7/8 9.25 - 0

Hutch


----------



## skye5317

skye5317 said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a Alpha Elite with #3 cams?
> String 59.00"
> Control 40.75"
> Buss 38.75"
> 
> Need asap. Thanks,
> Duke



Anyone have these? Really need them.


----------



## skye5317

skye5317 said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a Alpha Elite with #3 cams?
> String 59.00"
> Control 40.75"
> Buss 38.75"
> 
> Need asap. Thanks,
> Duke


Found out that it is a 2011 alpha elite #3 cam. Somebody has to have these specs.


----------



## Barn Burner2

skye5317 said:


> Found out that it is a 2011 alpha elite #3 cam. Somebody has to have these specs.


i NEED THEM TO PLEASE


----------



## jacobw

Can someone send me the specs for a 2013 hoyt spider 30, and the speed nock locations


----------



## bowtecee

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL string specs. #2 spiral cam 1/2 
Need serving and speed nock layouts for 
String 59.5"
Control 45"
Buss 42"

Need as soon as possible.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have speed nock locations for a 2013 hoyt charger?


Thanks Hutch


----------



## wvminer

Need serving spec for vector 32 with the base cam 1 RKT


----------



## olddude

vector 32 #1 rkt cam str. 49.0 buss 33.25 control 37.75

0...14.5...17.5-19.75...23.75-27.75...14.5...0

0...6.25..........21...0

>8-15.75.........8.75...0


wvminer said:


> Need serving spec for vector 32 with the base cam 1 RKT


----------



## olddude

0...14.5...28-32.75...14.5...0

0...6.5.........11...0

>...8.........10...0
this bow didn't come out with speed nocks.


bowtecee said:


> Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL string specs. #2 spiral cam 1/2
> Need serving and speed nock layouts for
> String 59.5"
> Control 45"
> Buss 42"
> 
> Need as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Core Archery

2010 gt500.? Somehow my blue prints got messed up.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

alpha2 said:


> 2010 gt500.? Somehow my blue prints got messed up.


Its in the search a number of times, probably just a few pages back.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody have serving specs for an 09 bowtech sentinel?
string -63"
Cables-41 3/8
Thanks!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have speed nock locations for a 2013 hoyt charger?
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Never mind I got them! 3 @14.75 [email protected]


----------



## Garlar4

What string should I use to build new cables and strings for my Hoyt alpha-burner and monster 6.0? I was thinking bcy 8190 but have been told there is better out there. I need some input please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecee

olddude said:


> 0...14.5...28-32.75...14.5...0
> 
> 0...6.5.........11...0
> 
> >...8.........10...0
> this bow didn't come out with speed nocks.


Thanks bud. Really appreciate it.


----------



## bucks/bulls

bucks/bulls said:


> Anybody have serving specs for an 09 bowtech sentinel?
> string -63"
> Cables-41 3/8
> Thanks![/QUOT
> 
> Still need these,asap if anybody has em...thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Garlar4 said:


> What string should I use to build new cables and strings for my Hoyt alpha-burner and monster 6.0? I was thinking bcy 8190 but have been told there is better out there. I need some input please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


452x, trophy or 8190 all good material. Trophy and 452x being the most stable.



Hutch


----------



## Garlar4

Deer Eliminator said:


> 452x, trophy or 8190 all good material. Trophy and 452x being the most stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks hutch. That's what I thought but when I was talking to a local shop he said that the 8190 was out dated and there was better material out there to use. Idk but figured I would seek some input on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 60X

LOL 8190 is the newest BCY material


----------



## Garlar4

60X said:


> LOL 8190 is the newest BCY material


60x just had to ask wanted to make sure for the amount I'm ordering that I get the right stuff you know what I mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

*95 or 96 hoyt defiant supreme limbs*

Sticker says
61" st
38.5 cables
was told by customer hoyt rep said the cables should be 6" inches longer because of floating y i am guessing
so 44.5 cables

NEED serving specs please

any help would be greatly appreciated 

thanks
travis


----------



## olddude

I don't have the 09 but I have the 2010 sentinel flex. Just leave off serving for roller guard and it should work ok. str.63.0 cables 41.25

0...18.75...24 3/8-26.5...30-34...18.75...0
sp. nks. 1 set of 3 on each end [email protected] 16 7/8"

0...10.5>...17.25>-26.5>......<6.5...0 x2


bucks/bulls said:


> bucks/bulls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have serving specs for an 09 bowtech sentinel?
> string -63"
> Cables-41 3/8
> Thanks![/QUOT
> 
> Still need these,asap if anybody has em...thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Garlar4 said:


> 60x just had to ask wanted to make sure for the amount I'm ordering that I get the right stuff you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


8125 is outdated 



Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Looking for:
Pearson Legend
S-55.5
cables-37 3/16

Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

Much obliged olddude! This one has a roller gaurd so those should work fine.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Also need 2011 PSE Moneymaker TH cams if anyone has them.

Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody have specs for an 07 ar-37 with the ram1/2 cams???thanks


----------



## special

Hoyt Ultramag anyone??


----------



## ArcherWolf

special said:


> Hoyt Ultramag anyone??


Which cam size ?


----------



## Weihunter

ArcherWolf said:


> Which cam size ?


It's for me. The bows a 2005 Ultramag 60-70lb
length 29-31.5"
string 56.5
BC 38.75/42.25
with cam & 1/2

I hope thats what you need.

Cheers Jason


----------



## String Twister

I need a 2012 hoyt matrix RKT #3
58.75
37.5/40
searched but doesn't look like it's been posted, much appreciated.


----------



## String Twister

bucks/bulls said:


> Anybody have specs for an 07 ar-37 with the ram1/2 cams???thanks


59 5/8 14---27.5-32.5---14
38.5 8"yoke 9" cam serving
41 5/8 5 5/8-----11" cam serving


----------



## Barn Burner2

String Twister said:


> I need a 2012 hoyt matrix RKT #3
> 58.75
> 37.5/40
> searched but doesn't look like it's been posted, much appreciated.


Here Ya go 
0--------16....22.5-25....28.5-33.75....16.........0
y cable 0-----11.....18-----0
0-----6.......21-------0


----------



## String Twister

Thanx much, I don't suppose you have speed nock data?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thanks string twister!


----------



## Babooze

Looking for specific info on a Ross Carnivore 34. I have the string length and spec but I am looking for the length on the "krank". Thanks!


----------



## Barn Burner2

String Twister said:


> Thanx much, I don't suppose you have speed nock data?


No i dont, sorry
Mike


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Obsession Addiction anyone?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## newbie to bow

need serving specs for Ross cr334, thanks for your help. string 95 1/8" , cable 35 1/2".


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Looking for specific info on a Ross Carnivore 34. I have the string length and spec but I am looking for the length on the "krank". Thanks!


Cancel ........ its actually a Carnivore 31 any one have the specs for this?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Babooze said:


> Cancel ........ its actually a Carnivore 31 any one have the specs for this?



View attachment CR331.pdf


Here is what I have



Hutch


----------



## newbie to bow

need serving specs for Ross cr334, thanks for your help. string 95 1/8" , cable 35 1/2".


----------



## newbie to bow

ttt


----------



## Babooze

Deer Eliminator said:


> View attachment 1660207
> 
> 
> Hutch


Here is what I have
Thanks for your help Hutch! That's a different bow but I appreciate it none the less! :shade: I did get the specs for the Carnivore 31. The search function works better when you use the correct spelling! LOL


----------



## special

newbie to bow said:


> need serving specs for Ross cr334, thanks for your help. string 95 1/8" , cable 35 1/2".


Ive got em mate...Ill post them tonight


----------



## archeryshack

Anyone have specs for a Darton 2500? Thanks -Jeremy


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Also need 2011 PSE Moneymaker TH cams if anyone has them.
> 
> Thanks


Still looking for this one. Needed it yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

RabidHuntersCo said:


> Sticker says
> 61" st
> 38.5 cables
> was told by customer hoyt rep said the cables should be 6" inches longer because of floating y i am guessing
> so 44.5 cables
> 
> 
> NEED serving specs please
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks
> travis


Still looking for these, I really do not like adding to threads seeing as how they are all jumbled up already but thought I would give this one one more push.
thanks


----------



## newbie to bow

still looking for serving specs for Ross cr334, thanks for your help. string 95 1/8" , cable 35 1/2".


----------



## romey

Any one have string and serving specs fora diamond atomic?

Thanks
Romey


----------



## Remington

I am looking for serving lengths for a Mathews ZXT for the string and cable


----------



## Babooze

Looking for the serving specs on a Mountaineer MR2000 string: 56" cable: 44". Im pretty sure this is a dual wheel bow. They are pulling them out of the attics and back of the closets here!:shade: LOL Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Babooze

newbie to bow said:


> need serving specs for Ross cr334, thanks for your help. string 95 1/8" , cable 35 1/2".


I believe this is it


----------



## newbie to bow

thank you very much Babooze


----------



## special

newbie to bow said:


> still looking for serving specs for Ross cr334, thanks for your help. string 95 1/8" , cable 35 1/2".


X------18.25......24----25.75.....30----34.......45.75-------------66.25..........10.50-----X

>>>>>>>7---9..................................8.50-----X

I personaly build to 95 1/2 and 35 3/4 on my 334's..
Rob


----------



## newbie to bow

thank you, Special for the info


----------



## archeryshack

Still looking for Darton Pro 2500 or 3500, thanks -jeremy


----------



## romey

Any one have specs for an apprentice 2 and a dxt?

Thanks,
Romey


----------



## Babooze

romey said:


> Any one have specs for an apprentice 2 and a dxt?
> 
> Thanks,
> Romey


For the DXT http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&p=1054627408#post1054627408

For the apprentice http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&p=1066682614#post1066682614


----------



## romey

Thank you very much. 

Romey


----------



## Babooze

TTT for Mountaineer MR200


----------



## GRIM

am looking for carnivore 34, any one have the crank cable measurement and serving layout on it?


----------



## olddude

would someone please post or PM me specs for Hoyt Alpha Elite #1 fuel cam, or if you only have #2 or #3 fuel cams I can figure out what I need. I did a search could'nt find anything...thank you


----------



## GRIM

olddude said:


> would someone please post or PM me specs for Hoyt Alpha Elite #1 fuel cam, or if you only have #2 or #3 fuel cams I can figure out what I need. I did a search could'nt find anything...thank you


Here you go


----------



## olddude

Thank you very much Grim.


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone got serving measurments for diamond razors edge?


----------



## Babooze

GRIM said:


> am looking for carnivore 34, any one have the crank cable measurement and serving layout on it?


Dont know about the 34 but the crank on the 31 is 19 7/8 w/ 5" yokes and served the entire length


----------



## fasteddie2488

Post # 2402 Razor Edge
Bottom to Top on string 50 1/8'
0---14.75------23---28------14.75---0

Bottom to Top on Cables 32'
0---8.75---------6----0
Split


----------



## Core Archery

Thanks, fast eddie


----------



## PeterM

Green River said:


> Genesis
> 
> String= 94 3/16"
> String 0*8--61.5*43.5--32.5*27.5--14.75*0
> 
> Cable 37.1/4"
> 0--6*29--11*0
> 
> 37.5" ATA


Thanks for the info on the Genesis but for the Buss cable if you serv from 6" to 29" there is no way you can serv from the bottom 11" theirs only 8 1/4" left...


----------



## Deer Eliminator

PeterM said:


> Thanks for the info on the Genesis but for the Buss cable if you serv from 6" to 29" there is no way you can serv from the bottom 11" theirs only 8 1/4" left...


6*29 maybe 6 to 9 



Hutch


----------



## SlinginZ7

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Matrix RKT #2 cam? Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## brandon870

Could someone PM me specs for a z7 extreme with a 29 in draw please.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

brandon870 said:


> Could someone PM me specs for a z7 extreme with a 29 in draw please.


Here ya go!
View attachment Z7 extreme.pdf


Hutch


----------



## brandon870

Thanks!


----------



## archeryshack

Looking for PSE 2011 Dreamseason Evo serving specs str 64.87 buss 33.75 cc 35

Thanks guys! -jeremy


----------



## GRIM

archeryshack said:


> Looking for PSE 2011 Dreamseason Evo serving specs str 64.87 buss 33.75 cc 35
> 
> Thanks guys! -jeremy


Here you go


----------



## archeryshack

GRIM you are a lifesaver my friend, thank you!


----------



## archeryshack

Anyone have Hoyt Alphaburner serving specs? Str 58.5. Cables 35.25 & 39.25? Thanks! - Jeremy


----------



## GRIM

archeryshack said:


> Anyone have Hoyt Alphaburner serving specs? Str 58.5. Cables 35.25 & 39.25? Thanks! - Jeremy


Here you go


----------



## bowtecee

*Diamond Fugitive*
Really need to get the specs on these strings both length and servings ASAP. Any help woul be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## dwagoner

bowtecee said:


> *Diamond Fugitive*
> Really need to get the specs on these strings both length and servings ASAP. Any help woul be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


specs in post #3150 BUT also read 3151 and 3153


----------



## romey

Could one of you awesome folks help me out with the lengths and serving specs for a reezen? I will have the measurements for a diamond atomic up here next week if anyone is looking for them. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## Deer Eliminator

romey said:


> Could one of you awesome folks help me out with the lengths and serving specs for a reezen? I will have the measurements for a diamond atomic up here next week if anyone is looking for them.
> 
> Thanks
> Romey



View attachment Reezen 6.5.pdf

View attachment Reezen 7.0.pdf



Hutch


----------



## romey

Thanks hutch

Romey


----------



## drdanke

*2012/2013 PSE Stinger 3g string/serving specs, with 5" center serving.*

Here is a template with the string/serving specs for the 2012/2013 PSE Stinger 3g. Factory strings have center serving that I have seen range in size from 4" long to 4½" long, so these specs have the center serving at 5" long, with more on the top, so the serving is more centered. The specs also have the optional idler wheel serving measurements.


----------



## String Twister

are the 2013 PSE blueprints floating around anywhere?


----------



## Chase Hatcher

can one of you guys tell me the String, cable, and serving specs for a 2012 Pearson Advantage. Thanks, Chase.


----------



## Chase Hatcher

To find the center serving, take the string and find the center of it, mark it 2" above it and 3" below it.


----------



## Barn Burner2

need some help with a 2013 Strothers Wrath SHO Please..
Mike


----------



## mdharcher

Looking for a 2011 PSE Bow Madness XS 86.25 string and 30.87 cable. Thanks Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

here ya go!
View attachment Bowmadness Xs.pdf


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody got specs on hoyt charger yet? Need these in an awfull way ..many thanks in advance.


----------



## Core Archery

how about a PSE vendetta xs? I have string and cable lengths just need string serving measurments. Thanks guys 2010 model by the way.


----------



## romey

Anyone have the serving specs for an alpine micro. Thank you guys for all of your help. This set is being built and given to a young man trying to get into archery. 

Romey


----------



## Core Archery

bump for pse vendetta xs


----------



## bucks/bulls

Core Archery said:


> bump for pse vendetta xs


These are for the 2011 model,but to my knowlede they are the same..
String 59 3/8
0---21 3/4-----24 3/4--26 3/4-----29--33 1/4-----21 3/4----0
CC 36 1/2
0---8----------------12-----0
Buss 31 1/8
>7--9-------------10 1/4----0

Speed nocs positioned at
[email protected] 18 1/[email protected] 5/[email protected] 15/[email protected] 1/[email protected] 13 /[email protected] 16 1/4
Bottom cam. Top cam

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

romey said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for an alpine micro. Thank you guys for all of your help. This set is being built and given to a young man trying to get into archery.
> 
> Romey


String 50 1/2
0----12------21----28-------12----0
Buss 33 1/2
>7--10----------8----0


----------



## romey

Bucks thank you very much. 

Romey


----------



## romey

You guys keep amazing me. Does anyone have the spec for a single cam hoyt magnatech?

Thanks
Romey


----------



## Deer Eliminator

romey said:


> You guys keep amazing me. Does anyone have the spec for a single cam hoyt magnatech?
> 
> Thanks
> Romey


Pm'd you


----------



## romey

Thanks anyways hutch. Still looking for these. 

Romey



romey said:


> You guys keep amazing me. Does anyone have the spec for a single cam hoyt magnatech?
> 
> Thanks
> Romey


----------



## ArcherWolf

romey said:


> You guys keep amazing me. Does anyone have the spec for a single cam hoyt magnatech?
> 
> Thanks
> Romey


Don't know if this is the one you are looking for but here is what I have. I don't make floating yolks so, the buss cable is going to have static dimensions.

*Hoyt Magnatec Redline Cam #5,6,7,*

*String = 96.75"*
0---end--->16.25"----->27.75"---center--->33.75"----->46.25"---idler--->64"-----8.5<---end---0
2 speed nocks @15.5"

*Buss = 40.75*
>---split yolk-->8"---serve--->9.5"----------9"<---end---0


----------



## romey

Thank you very much. 

Romey



ArcherWolf said:


> Don't know if this is the one you are looking for but here is what I have. I don't make floating yolks so, the buss cable is going to have static dimensions.
> 
> *Hoyt Magnatec Redline Cam #5,6,7,*
> 
> *String = 96.75"*
> 0---end--->16.25"----->27.75"---center--->33.75"----->46.25"---idler--->64"-----8.5<---end---0
> 2 speed nocks @15.5"
> 
> *Buss = 40.75*
> >---split yolk-->8"---serve--->9.5"----------9"<---end---0


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have 2012 carbon matrix #3 rkt cam 
Lengths and serve specs. Thanks in advance


----------



## huntingdeer82

bucks/bulls said:


> Anybody got specs on hoyt charger yet? Need these in an awfull way ..many thanks in advance.


I need the specs for a charger as well.


----------



## romey

I believe I have them. Ill post them once I get to my computer. 

Romey


----------



## romey

huntingdeer82 said:


> I need the specs for a charger as well.



View attachment Charger.pdf


I hope I did that right.

Romey


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thank you romey..


----------



## Core Archery

How bout a prime centroid LR ? Thanks guys


----------



## romey

Anyone have specs for a 2012 apa m7?

Thanks,
romey


----------



## bucks/bulls

Apa mamba m7

String 53 3/4
0---16 1/2---20--22----25 1/4--29 1/4----16 1/2----0
Buss 33 3/4
>6 1/2--19------------------9------0


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone on the centroid LR ?


----------



## GRIM

2012 matrix #3 rkt anyone?


----------



## Core Archery

Bump for centroid LR


----------



## Core Archery

How bout a bowtech experience ?


----------



## romey

Core Archery said:


> How bout a bowtech experience ?











Here you go.

Romey


----------



## mag22

Core Archery said:


> Anyone on the centroid LR ?


Send AT member Omen a PM.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=164343

JBK does all the strings for Quickcat who specializes in Primes.


----------



## Babooze

*2013 Spyder Turbo RKT#2*
Just throwing this out there for anyone that might need it :darkbeer:
String: 55.75
Buss Cbl:35.50
Cntrl Cbl:37.75

Factory specs:
ST: 0-16.5-21-24--27.5-32--16.5
BC: >(7.5 in yokes)16.5--11-0
CC: 0-22--6-0


----------



## Core Archery

thank you romey! still need the centroid lR


----------



## wicked1Joe

Looking for sereving specs for a Martin Nemesis 35
Thanks, Joe


----------



## Core Archery

nobody has the centroid lr?


----------



## Core Archery

2012 matrix #2 cam anyone?


----------



## Core Archery

ok my eyes hurt from looking I know its on here and i had it and lost it. the PSE DNA


----------



## bucks/bulls

Core Archery said:


> ok my eyes hurt from looking I know its on here and i had it and lost it. the PSE DNA


Page 136 is the only specs here for a dna....apparently theres not to many of us that wanna share anymore...if i had em id post em...


----------



## Core Archery

thanks, this to me is the best thing on AT. Actually everyone helping everyone.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Same here...only problem is the makers that could actually contribute the most good to this thread choose not to..

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romey

bucks/bulls said:


> Same here...only problem is the makers that could actually contribute the most good to this thread choose not to..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


I agree. There are many people who get info from this sight all the time that have a lot they could contribute. 

Romey


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Core Archery said:


> nobody has the centroid lr?


Did you search "Prime Centroid"? They are on here.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Ta Daaaaa!!!!!!

2011 Prime Centroid--str. 26.350--yokes 34.0 x2--cable 38.900 x2--yokes use 12 strands and rest of str. & cables use 24 strands.(BCY 452x trophy)
0...2...7 sts 8.5...12 cen 15.75...2...0---loops on str. are 1" finished
yokes--0...14.75......15.75-18 3/8......14.75...0
cables--0...6........11...0


----------



## BC Bowstrings

romey said:


> I agree. There are many people who get info from this sight all the time that have a lot they could contribute.
> 
> Romey


I understand why some don't. A lot of those guys have been around for awhile and worked their butts off to get the specs and gain contacts within the industry. With a little work it is not hard for all of us to do the same, some have figured it out, some haven't.
It is also not all that difficult to figure out specs from similar bows or from different cams on the same bows, Hoyt cams for example, if I have one, I have them all.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Well guys any one who wants to share let me know! I have been sharing with 6 to 8 of you guys. When everyone shares each persons data grows. 



Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Deer Eliminator said:


> Well guys any one who wants to share let me know! I have been sharing with 6 to 8 of you guys. When everyone shares each persons data grows.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Yes you are a very stand up guy bill..i know i dont just speak for myself when i say thank you for all your help..

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BC Bowstrings

bucks/bulls said:


> Oh they still share...they have theyre own lil private drop box setup...you have to be like a string guru or something to be in the elite club i guess lol....
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, I guess. But I understand why some don't. I don't hold it against them.


----------



## Core Archery

Yea, me too. I've been building for 20 years. Stupid me always had the bow in hand and never wrote stuff down. Now I don't have that luxury and half to go off specs.


----------



## Core Archery

Thank you bluff county. My library is somewhat limited but you guys can always pm me and I'd be glad to help if I got them.


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> Looking for sereving specs for a Martin Nemesis 35
> Thanks, Joe


Need these real bad...thanks


----------



## 60X

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1554696

Here's a link to how we built our library. At $5/spec or even $2/spec you can see how much $$$ we have wrapped up. I'll ask a simple question that should make a lot of sense. How many of you have been in the string business for 2 years or more? 5 years or more? 10 years or more? Do any of you have more then 1000 unique string specs to contribute? Why would a group of professionals give away years upon years of their work? I know we've been offered a nice chunk of change for copies of our library and never thought twice about turning it down.


----------



## scottparker

Well said



60X said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1554696
> 
> Here's a link to how we built our library. At $5/spec or even $2/spec you can see how much $$$ we have wrapped up. I'll ask a simple question that should make a lot of sense. How many of you have been in the string business for 2 years or more? 5 years or more? 10 years or more? Do any of you have more then 1000 unique string specs to contribute? Why would a group of professionals give away years upon years of their work? I know we've been offered a nice chunk of change for copies of our library and never thought twice about turning it down.


----------



## Ray knight

Core Archery said:


> How bout a prime centroid LR ? Thanks guys


2011 Prime Centroid--str. 26.350--yokes 34.0 x2--cable 38.900 x2--yokes use 12 strands and rest of str. & cables use 24 strands.(BCY 452x trophy)
0...2...7 sts 8.5...12 cen 15.75...2...0---loops on str. are 1" finished
yokes--0...14.75......15.75-18 3/8......14.75...0
cables--0...6........11...0


----------



## Core Archery

Thanks ray


----------



## Ray knight

GRIM said:


> 2012 matrix #3 rkt anyone?


ST: 0-16---22 1/8-24 5/8----28.5-32.5---16-0 Speed nocks ending at 15". 3 "red" nocks at each end.
C: 0-11---15-22---5-0
B: 0-11---21.5-27.5---< (you can do up to 10" yokes no problem if you want)


----------



## Ray knight

Core Archery said:


> 2012 matrix #2 cam anyone?


ST: 0-15---20.7-23.25----27-31---15-0 Speed nocks ending at 14". 3 "red" nocks at each end.
C: 0-11---15-22---5-0
B: 0-10.5---20.5-29.5---< (you can do up to 10" yokes no problem if you want)


----------



## Ray knight

GRIM said:


> Anyone have 2012 carbon matrix #3 rkt cam
> Lengths and serve specs. Thanks in advance


All Hoyt lengths are right here: http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thanks ray....does it make a huge difference in speed if we use the black speed nocs instead of red?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight

bucks/bulls said:


> Thanks ray....does it make a huge difference in speed if we use the black speed nocs instead of red?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


The red ones work a little better as they focus more weight in a smaller area. If you use black ones, just use 4 instead of 3 and it will be about the same.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ray knight said:


> The red ones work a little better as they focus more weight in a smaller area. If you use black ones, just use 4 instead of 3 and it will be about the same.


Awesome thanks...i been debating for awhile just havent had time to test the 2 and see the difference..

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobw

60X said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1554696
> 
> Here's a link to how we built our library. At $5/spec or even $2/spec you can see how much $$$ we have wrapped up. I'll ask a simple question that should make a lot of sense. How many of you have been in the string business for 2 years or more? 5 years or more? 10 years or more? Do any of you have more then 1000 unique string specs to contribute? Why would a group of professionals give away years upon years of their work? I know we've been offered a nice chunk of change for copies of our library and never thought twice about turning it down.




If more companies were like Elite, you wouldn't have to work to get the string specs. They provide charts with serving length and locations. When i bought my Little Jon Jig, Phil was nice enough to provide quite a library. I think some of you guys are over reacting a little. Its not hard to spec the strings if you have the bow in hand. 

Also, a little food for thought, its not like it was 20 years ago when there were a few great string makers. There are lots of great strings makers now, and anyone with some mechanical ability can build a set of strings. 

I could not get the string specs from Hoyt, on a Spider 30. They said it was a trade secret where the speed nock locations were. I had the customer bring the bow down. I measure the string and have the stock set sitting in my drawer. I guess i have the secret Hoyt speed nock locations. If you are not overpriced on your stuff then you shouldnt have to worry about getting it to market. JMHO


----------



## Barn Burner2

Could i join one of these elite member Groups, ) i have some i would sheer..... 
Mike


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anyone have specs for a pse hammer yet? 
Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Bear SQ32? anyone have it?


----------



## GRIM

Ray knight said:


> ST: 0-16---22 1/8-24 5/8----28.5-32.5---16-0 Speed nocks ending at 15". 3 "red" nocks at each end.
> C: 0-11---15-22---5-0
> B: 0-11---21.5-27.5---< (you can do up to 10" yokes no problem if you want)


Thankyou ray


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Dang!?


----------



## Ray knight

GRIM said:


> Thankyou ray


No problem.


----------



## Core Archery

Yes, elite is fantastic on offering blue prints. As for some of he comments on here. I assure you I have been building longer than most. If that was directed at me. Either way trying to build a larger buisness to help pay for anew born. If you feel threatened, then so be it. That's a personal problem.


----------



## Core Archery

Everyone has there own client base and if treated right. They will not leave your services no matter the price. So be polite take care of your own and let's all get along.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Saw a few inquiries but didn't see specs for a Parker Frontier.
Anyone?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> Saw a few inquiries but didn't see specs for a Parker Frontier.
> Anyone?


Hope this is it!
View attachment Frontier.pdf


----------



## jacobw

Core Archery said:


> Yes, elite is fantastic on offering blue prints. As for some of he comments on here. I assure you I have been building longer than most. If that was directed at me. Either way trying to build a larger buisness to help pay for anew born. If you feel threatened, then so be it. That's a personal problem.


Rick,

Anytime you need specs that I have, I will send them over. 

Guys, Rick makes a good string, he has made me some strings, and they are top notch


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> Looking for sereving specs for a Martin Nemesis 35
> Thanks, Joe


Anyone....please


----------



## PeterM

Deer Eliminator said:


> View attachment 1646864
> 
> 
> Here they are!
> 
> 
> Hutch


Does anyone know the speed nock locations for the Heart Breaker?


----------



## ArcherWolf

I can see all sides of the discussion on whether to share or not. The nature of this thread is for string makers that don't have specs, have the ability to ask the community if some other fellow string maker is willing to share. While there will always be the selfish ones that won't even though they have obtained specs from this thread, there will always be someone who is more than willing to contribute to this thread. 

As for myself, I have both contributed and obtained to and from this thread. I have also amassed an extensive library not just from this thread but from manufacturers, sales reps, and I am fortunate in that I work for a very large shop that carries many brands so I can measure up the new bows as they come in. Below is a pic of my file drawer. This only part of it as my file draw is only the hand written spec sheets. I also have many computer files as well. I really don't know just how many specs I have but it has to be in the thousands

I think I have contributed to this thread more than I have taken. I would feel pretty lowly If that wasn't the case. If someone asks for a spec and I know I have it, and I also have the time to sit down and type it out.. I'll do it without hesitation. I have people send me email requests quite frequently and again, If I have what they are asking for, it only takes a couple minutes to whip out the email. I doesn't cost me anything to obtain my specs so my specs are not for sale either, they are free for the asking just don't ask me to send them all at once. If there is a particular one you need great, I'll do my best to get it to you.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

I have to agree with Archer Wolf on this. The very same people that wont give people specs, have asked for them and people have jumped to giving the spec up. And lets be real, livelihood is in the product you produce. Not the amount of serving specs. If I have 10,000 specs but cant build a string worth a crap it doesn't matter. Our trade is built around customer service and product. If I have the spec and the time to help I will help anyone. Including the Elite Group. After all they started with 0 specs at one time as well. I have over 1000 unique specs that I have built up over the past couple of years and would be happy to share anyone of them with anyone of you. Lets be helpful and not so self centered and egotistical about this.


----------



## tuckarch

There may be way more to the story that what everyone is posting here. I keep seeing reference to an "Elite Group".. From what I've seen in the archery industry, (specifically the string business) most folks (as we see here in this thread) will share specs and information with one another... The problem with anything good is there are just enough people out there who do the following to screw it up for the good guys.... ie...

Take the specs that long time or full time string builders have collected and then try to sell them!! 
Start a "string business" without the proper state business license or paying the FET and then PMing folks undercutting paid sponsors.. I know this happens alot!!
Charging a ridiculous low price to get work. When in reality they will get paid next to nothing per hour....
Post up links to their string business or have friends post up "leg humping" threads about their strings when they haven't paid a cent to AT for sponsorship..
(for the size of the this webpage, it is unreal to me what folks get away with here, no place that I know of on the net that is this big will allow free spamming) 

*So, just maybe the guys who have contributed the most and have been taken advantage of had enough and just keep things among themselves... I can't blame them a bit.. Should we alienate them guys for protecting themselves from the take advantage guys or should we POLICE OUR OWN and call out these free loaders who won't pay for stars and secrectly pm folks for business and sell other peoples string specs?? and don't pay their FET's or rip off customers for tons of money. This all has happened frequently!!! *


----------



## bucks/bulls

I have shared some interesting pm's with a few other builders in the last 24 hrs and can say i have a whole new perspective on this situation...there is alot more to the situation that most dont know of ..as for the backdoor dealings,i would say to expose those guys..i have never not once sold a string on this forum because i have been working towards the thousands of dollars its costing me just to be legal and i dont see it fair in the least bit that anyone who has put in anything less than the bare minimal to be legal should be allowed to make money here...especially if they are under cutting..everyone needs to abide by a certain code of conduct and be bound by a set ethics for things to work better for everyone...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwagoner

bucks/bulls said:


> ..as for the backdoor dealings,i would say to expose those guys..


and there was one earlier this year, built a set for a guy then he made a thread with pics and asking opinions, eventually that person came out and said that he was soliciting strings thru PMs, his name was Alpha2 and he comes on here still asking for specs.....


----------



## Barn Burner2

bucks/bulls said:


> I have shared some interesting pm's with a few other builders in the last 24 hrs and can say i have a whole new perspective on this situation...there is alot more to the situation that most dont know of ..as for the backdoor dealings,i would say to expose those guys..i have never not once sold a string on this forum because i have been working towards the thousands of dollars its costing me just to be legal and i dont see it fair in the least bit that anyone who has put in anything less than the bare minimal to be legal should be allowed to make money here...especially if they are under cutting..everyone needs to abide by a certain code of conduct and be bound by a set ethics for things to work better for everyone...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


TRUE DAT !!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> I can see all sides of the discussion on whether to share or not. The nature of this thread is for string makers that don't have specs, have the ability to ask the community if some other fellow string maker is willing to share. While there will always be the selfish ones that won't even though they have obtained specs from this thread, there will always be someone who is more than willing to contribute to this thread.
> 
> As for myself, I have both contributed and obtained to and from this thread. I have also amassed an extensive library not just from this thread but from manufacturers, sales reps, and I am fortunate in that I work for a very large shop that carries many brands so I can measure up the new bows as they come in. Below is a pic of my file drawer. This only part of it as my file draw is only the hand written spec sheets. I also have many computer files as well. I really don't know just how many specs I have but it has to be in the thousands
> 
> I think I have contributed to this thread more than I have taken. I would feel pretty lowly If that wasn't the case. If someone asks for a spec and I know I have it, and I also have the time to sit down and type it out.. I'll do it without hesitation. I have people send me email requests quite frequently and again, If I have what they are asking for, it only takes a couple minutes to whip out the email. I doesn't cost me anything to obtain my specs so my specs are not for sale either, they are free for the asking just don't ask me to send them all at once. If there is a particular one you need great, I'll do my best to get it to you.


Said extremely well!!!! 


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

2013 pse specs should be headed my way according to my pse rep..ill post up soon as i get all the scematics redone in english form

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobw

That is why I dont solicit people on here for business, I dont have the money to be a sponsor. I keep my market local, but i am always willing to help someone out with specs. 

I do my advertising at local shoots and through people I know that shoot


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody need any 2012/2013 pse specs i have every single one now..pm your email and ill send em your way..pre 2012 im kinda hit and miss some i have some i dont..


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hope this is it!
> View attachment 1678123


Thanks Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

2013 pse specs

Evo max
String 60 3/4
( )----20 1/4--------24 1/8--27--------28 1/2--32 1/2--------20 1/4--------( )
Speed nocs @ 16 1/4 x2-- 17 3/4x4-- 19 1/4 x2

Control 35
( )------10-------------------------------4----( )
Buss 33 3/4
>7---9-----------------8-----( )

Hammer
String 60 3/4
( )--------20 1/4--------24 1/8--26 7/8--------28 1/2---32 1/2----------20 1/4-----( )
Speed nocs. [email protected] 1/4-- [email protected] 17 3/4-- [email protected] 1/4
Control 35
( )------10------------------4-----( )
Buss 33 3/4
>7--9------------------------8----( )

Freak max 
String 66 5/8
( )--------20 1/4------26 7/8--28 5/8------31 1/2---35 1 /2----------20 1/4------( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 16 1/4 -- [email protected] 3 /[email protected] 1/4
Control 40 5/8
( )--------10--------------------4 1/2----( )
Buss 39 3/8
>7--9--------------------8----( )

Vendetta
String 61
( )--------19 1/2-----24 3/8--27 1/8--------29 1/2---33 1/2---------15 7/8-------( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 5/[email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 1/4
Control 40 5/8
( )--------12-----------------------8----( )
Buss 35 1/2
>7--9----------------8------( )

Revenge 
String 56 3/8
( )-------19 5/8-----22---24 3/4--------26 5/8---30 5/8--------19 5/8------( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 7/8-- [email protected] 1/2
Control 36 1/4
( )------12--------------8----( )
Buss 31 1/8
>7---9--------------8----( )
Xforce drive
String 57 7/8
( )---------19 5/8-------23 1/8---25 7/8-------27 7/8----31 7/8----------19 5/8---( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 7/8-- [email protected] 3/8
Control 36 7/8
( )----------12----------------8------( )
Buss 31 11/16
>7---9---------------------8-------( )

Im not gonna put every one out like this so just ask or pm if you need any others

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeterM

Thanks Buck/Bulls your a true legend!


----------



## bucks/bulls

PeterM said:


> Thanks Buck/Bulls your a true legend!


Nah not really,but nice gesture though,lol..


----------



## SILVATICUS

Your 2013 specs up there are incorrect .Speed nocks and serving lengths on some end servings are wrong Below is corrected lengths 
The speed nock locations on the :
Vendetta start at 15-7/8 top and 15-5/8 bottom 
Drive start at 15-7/8 top and 15-3/4 bottom 
Revenge start at 15-7/8 top and 15-3/4 bottom
End Servings on :
Vendetta are 19-1/2 on each end 
Drive are 19-1/2 Bottom is 19-5/8
Revenge are 19-1/2 Bottom is 19-5/8
Have nt had time to go through everything you posted above just caught these real quick and did nt want people sending out a set that wouldnt install correctly


----------



## bucks/bulls

VendettaString 61
( )--------19 1/2-----24 3/8--27 1/8--------29 1/2---33 1/2---------19 1/2-------( )
Speed nocs bottom [email protected] 5/[email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 1/4
Top [email protected] 7/[email protected]@18 1/2
Control 40 5/8
( )--------12-----------------------8----( )
Buss 35 1/2
>7--9----------------8------( )

Revenge 
String 56 3/8
( )-------19 5/8-----22---24 3/4--------26 5/8---30 5/8--------19 1/2------( )
Speed nocs bottom [email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 7/8-- [email protected] 3/8
Top [email protected] 7/[email protected]@18 1/2
Control 36 1/4
( )------12---------------8----( )
Buss 31 1/8
>7--9---------------8----( 

Xforce drive
String 57 7/8
( )---------19 5/8-------23 1/8---25 7/8-------27 7/8----31 7/8----------19 1/2---( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 7/8-- [email protected] 3/8
Top [email protected] 7/[email protected]@18 1/2

Control 36 7/8
( )----------12----------------8------( )
Buss 31 11/16
>7---9---------------------8-------( )

Revised and corrected....my appollogies..


----------



## Deer Eliminator

HERE IS A 2013 ALIEN/MARTIN

View attachment Alien.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Nick79

I have a 2007 martin trophy hunter that i am going to have a set of strings made for. The shoot string is 88.5 inches and the buss cable is 33.5 inches. Does anyone have the measurements for the servings? The string builder does not have that exact one and since i have to jump through a few hoops to get access to a press to take the string off and measure, it would be a huge help to me if someone had those specs. Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## GRIM

Nick79 said:


> I have a 2007 martin trophy hunter that i am going to have a set of strings made for. The shoot string is 88.5 inches and the buss cable is 33.5 inches. Does anyone have the measurements for the servings? The string builder does not have that exact one and since i have to jump through a few hoops to get access to a press to take the string off and measure, it would be a huge help to me if someone had those specs. Anyone able to help me out?


Here you go


----------



## bucks/bulls

If my memory stands correct i belive that is the same bow as a saber,just renamed for sale thru dicks....
Heres the saber specs

String 88.5
( )---15---21.5--23.75---26.75--31.75---43.5----60---8.5---( )
Buss 33.5
>7.5---9.5-------------8.25---( )

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bucks/bulls said:


> If my memory stands correct i belive that is the same bow as a saber,just renamed for sale thru dicks....
> Heres the saber specs
> 
> String 88.5
> ( )---15---21.5--23.75---26.75--31.75---43.5----60---8.5---( )
> Buss 33.5
> >7.5---9.5-------------8.25---( )
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


yep and they are the same specs as the 2008 Martin Bengal. 

Hutch


----------



## special

Hi Guys...Can anyone help with a 2011 Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus 31.5""draw with XT2000 limbs?..Cam 1/2 plus #5
String 63.25"
CC 44.75"
Buss 42.25
Cheers Rob


----------



## skullerud

Got a Hoyt Contender Elite in the shop, and the customer wants a Yoke instead of the split end on the cable.
Not done this before, so I need the correct length for the Yoke and the cable, and I also wonder if it will be right to make it half the strand count of the cable (so it mathces the original split), or if I should make it the same strand count as the cable....

anyone? please?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

skullerud said:


> Got a Hoyt Contender Elite in the shop, and the customer wants a Yoke instead of the split end on the cable.
> Not done this before, so I need the correct length for the Yoke and the cable, and I also wonder if it will be right to make it half the strand count of the cable (so it mathces the original split), or if I should make it the same strand count as the cable....
> 
> anyone? please?


If you do a search for floating yokes you will get your answer and pics. 

Hutch


----------



## skullerud

Deer Eliminator said:


> If you do a search for floating yokes you will get your answer and pics.
> 
> Hutch


Ah! So that's what they are called (my norwegian brain didn't figured that out on a sunday morning before church.....).

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

skullerud said:


> Ah! So that's what they are called (my norwegian brain didn't figured that out on a sunday morning before church.....).
> 
> Thanks


Its more fun when the customer asks for it and doesn't know what it is called!!!

Hutch


----------



## skullerud

haha! My customer knew what it wa called. In norwegian ;-) but trying to translate it into english to find the measures I need bright and early on a sunday morning, was a bit challenging


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone got gt500 with cuda cams string serving lengths? Thanks


----------



## Core Archery

Also, spider 34 #2 cam. Thanks, if I can help anyone. Please pm me is best way to reach me.


----------



## SlinginZ7

Core Archery said:


> Also, spider 34 #2 cam. Thanks, if I can help anyone. Please pm me is best way to reach me.


I have them at the shop. Will get them to you tomorrow.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> Also, spider 34 #2 cam. Thanks, if I can help anyone. Please pm me is best way to reach me.


Here ya go!
View attachment GT500.pdf




Hutch


----------



## gruen99sg

Hey Guys
I need specs for 2002 hoyt Magnatec ZR 
I got string length 54" and cables are 39" what i need is serving specs

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Speed nock locations for Pse brute x 2013


Thanks Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Deer Eliminator said:


> Speed nock locations for Pse brute x 2013
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Not much help but factory strings do not have nocks on them for the Brute X. I had one in but never played with adding nocks.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> Not much help but factory strings do not have nocks on them for the Brute X. I had one in but never played with adding nocks.


Thanks, Got a guy who has them. One of the string makers here installed them. 3 speed nocks starting @ 16.5


Hutch


----------



## gruen99sg

gruen99sg said:


> Hey Guys
> I need specs for 2002 hoyt Magnatec ZR
> I got string length 54" and cables are 39" what i need is serving specs
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


Anyone


Steve Gruenwald 
www.stevearcheryarrows.com
815-830-2191


----------



## BC Bowstrings

gruen99sg said:


> Anyone
> 
> 
> Steve Gruenwald
> www.stevearcheryarrows.com
> 815-830-2191


I don't have them but if i needed them and couldn't get specs I would use the folowing with a good deal of confidence:

String end serving 15 1/2" each end. Center serving starts 2" below center with 5" of serving
Cables 7 or 8 inch splits and 11" at the bottom.
I used this or similar depending on lengths a number of times.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skippystevo

Anybody have the 2013 charger with #2 cam?


----------



## gruen99sg

BC Bowstrings said:


> I don't have them but if i needed them and couldn't get specs I would use the folowing with a good deal of confidence:
> 
> String end serving 15 1/2" each end. Center serving starts 2" below center with 5" of serving
> Cables 7 or 8 inch splits and 11" at the bottom.
> I used this or similar depending on lengths a number of times.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes Thank You

Steve


----------



## WIHoyt

Looking for serving specs for a 2011 Bowmadness mp 
String 91.50 
BC 33.75 
Need these fast I have to have these done tommorow morning so if you have them please do me a favor and post them and PM them to me. Thank you in advance


----------



## jhhitman

2011 bow madness 
string 91.5

0*******20.5---------24.75******26.75---------29******33-------------45******64----------9*****0

cable 33.75

0******9.25---------8*******0


----------



## WIHoyt

Awsome thank you sooo much for helping me out of this jam


----------



## kiwitahi

Serving spec's for PSE Stinger

String 88.37
Buss 32.62
ATA 30.75

Please and thanks very much!


----------



## romey

Any one have the specs for an Elite fire?

Thanks
Romey


----------



## Spikealot

Deer Eliminator said:


> HERE IS A 2013 ALIEN/MARTIN
> 
> View attachment 1679379
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Is that 1.5's or 2.0's.?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Spikealot said:


> Is that 1.5's or 2.0's.?


Thanks Spiker, nitro 3's

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

I posted these specs earlier and there is one thing I didn't add. Spikealot pointed it out. I made the correction. Cams are Nitro 3 s (1.5)
View attachment Alien.pdf


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone happen to have serving specs for a parker blazer? any help would be greatly appreciated.
string-56.5
cable-35.5


----------



## alpinebowman

alpinebowman said:


> Looking for a 2012/13 martin sceptor V. 58 1/8 for the string and 42 7/8 for the cables.
> Thanks,


anybody have these yet by chance.
Thanks,


----------



## Deer Eliminator

alpinebowman said:


> anybody have these yet by chance.
> Thanks,


Not sure why the difference in string and cable lengths. These specs were taken off a new bow. 
View attachment Scepter V 1.5.pdf



Hutch


----------



## alpinebowman

Deer Eliminator said:


> Not sure why the difference in string and cable lengths. These specs were taken off a new bow.
> View attachment 1683049
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks Hutch I think I might be able to work with those. My lengths are slightly different at 58 1/8 for string and 42 7/8 for the cables


----------



## Deer Eliminator

alpinebowman said:


> Thanks Hutch I think I might be able to work with those. My lengths are slightly different at 58 1/8 for string and 42 7/8 for the cables


All the serving specs will be right on. Are those the string and cable lengths off the bow?


Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

how about a* new breed eclipse?* thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> how about a* new breed eclipse?* thanks


Here they are
View attachment Eclipse.pdf


Hutch


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

servings for diamond atomic anyone? i have not looked but i do not even think there is a sticker on these sweet little bows.


----------



## romey

RabidHuntersCo said:


> servings for diamond atomic anyone? i have not looked but i do not even think there is a sticker on these sweet little bows.


I will get them for you tomorrow. I will measure the set I took off of my daughters bow. 

Romey


----------



## Core Archery

hutch we all need to pitch in and buy you something nice. Thanks again


----------



## Core Archery

anyone have the new specs for eclipse? s is 58-1/4 cable is 38-7/8. Which is differnt from hutchs 2010-2012 sheet


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

thanks, me and my son will be grateful sir


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> anyone have the new specs for eclipse? s is 58-1/4 cable is 38-7/8. Which is differnt from hutchs 2010-2012 sheet


Take a look at my post there are 2 the one that says eclipse is the one you want. I posted both since you didn't post the lengths. 


Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Johntstring said:


> Would anyone happen to have serving specs for a parker blazer? any help would be greatly appreciated.
> string-56.5
> cable-35.5


*Parker Blazer
String = 56.5"*
0---end--->15"------21.75"---sts--->23.75"------>25.25"---Center--->31.25"------15"<---end---0

*Buss = 35.5"*
>---split--->8"---serve--->9.5"--------------------8.25"<---end---0


----------



## Johntstring

Thanks a million ArcherWolf!!


----------



## GRIM

Dos anyone have speed nock locations for a bear motive 6? Thanks in advance


----------



## InsideOutString

Here's the extra credit question.. Anyone have any information on a 1996 Horizon? I believed it used to be Oregon Bow Company. I can't seem to find specs of any kind on the 96.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have specs for a PSE Xcellerator Centerfire Cam
String = 86.75
Buss = 35.5

Thanks, in advance


----------



## romey

RabidHuntersCo said:


> servings for diamond atomic anyone? i have not looked but i do not even think there is a sticker on these sweet little bows.



Sorry for the delay. Here you go. I just took the measurements off of my daughters bow and checked the string and cables lengths with Diamond.

string 42 1/16"
0===12"-----------------18"------22"------------12"===0

cables 26 1/8"
>7"==8"-------------------7"====0

Romey


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

thanks come visit us at rabidhunters.com anytime you need something Romey, I will help you out any way I can.


----------



## tek

Need serving specs for a Hoyt Trykon Sport, 07 Cam 1/2

String 45.25
BC 31.5
CC 34.25

Thanks.


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone have hoyt spider turbo #3 cam. Along with a spider 30 #2 cam? Thanks!


----------



## jhhitman

Hey Guys I am really in need of specs for a Mathews LX. Can anyone help out please.


----------



## Core Archery

Bump for the spider 30#2&3 cam specs


----------



## Deer Eliminator

jhhitman said:


> Hey Guys I am really in need of specs for a Mathews LX. Can anyone help out please.


Here they are
View attachment LX.pdf




Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

Spyder 30 anyone ?


----------



## tek

tek said:


> Need serving specs for a Hoyt Trykon Sport, 07 Cam 1/2
> 
> String 45.25
> BC 31.5
> CC 34.25
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## olddude

Core Archery said:


> Anyone have hoyt spider turbo #3 cam. Along with a spider 30 #2 cam? Thanks!


Spyder turbo RKT 3.1 cam str.59.25 buss 36.625 con. 38.875

0...18.25...23-25.25...29-33.25...18.25...0

0...5.5...........21.5<...0

0...11.25......19.25-28.5...< measure from cam end.

Spyder 30 RKT cam 2.2 str.52.0 buss 31.50 con. 33.75

0...16.75...18.25-21...24.75-28.75...15.5...0

0...5.5.......18.75<...0

0...9........17.75-24...< measure from cam end.

These came from factory strings.


----------



## jhhitman

thank you very much hutch


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have a 2012 xf ds evo
Str 60.75
Bc33.75
Cc 35
Thx in advance


----------



## InsideOutString

GRIM said:


> Anyone have a 2012 xf ds evo
> Str 60.75
> Bc33.75
> Cc 35
> Thx in advance


0----21 25 1/4--27 1/4 29 3/4-----34 21-----0 String (60 3/4)

split to 7--9 8-----0 Buss (33 3/4)

0------10 4 1/2------0 Control (35)


----------



## olddude

Anybody have the specs for an Athens accompliss 32? Did a search and could'nt find any thing. Thanks.


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have specs for a PSE Xcellerator Centerfire Cam
> String = 86.75
> Buss = 35.5
> 
> Thanks, in advance


*PSE Xcellerator CF*

*String = 86.75"*
0---end--->17"------>26.25"---center--->30.75"------>40.75"-----idler----->60"------9"<---end---0

*Buss = 35.5"*
>---split--->8"--serve-->9.5"--------------------9"<---end---0


----------



## ArcherWolf

Hey Thanks ArcherWolf !!!


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> Hey Thanks ArcherWolf !!!


 No problem bud.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> No problem bud.


Wow all that time in the shop! I think you need to come south the air must be getting thin up there! Ha! 


Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Deer Eliminator said:


> Wow all that time in the shop! I think you need to come south the air must be getting thin up there! Ha!
> 
> 
> Hutch


Yeah, between the store and my own biz with no R&R, it tends to wear on me a bit. & to think the busy season is just starting to wind up. Maybe some Friday, I'll come down and we can do some shooting ??


----------



## Core Archery

Mr7 anyone?


----------



## BC Bowstrings

If you go to the top of the page underneath all of the page numbers there is a "search thread" button. Hit that and type "mathews MR7", it will bring you to numerous postings about MR series bows. Not sure if you know about this or not so just letting you know so you can try it out, its much faster than waiting for a response if the bow specs are in here somewhere. Not talking about the general forum search buttom.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have speed nock locations for a 2010 PSE vendetta xs?
s-59 3/8
bc-31 1/8
cc-36 1/2
Again, have the servings just need speed nock placement, looks to be a 2-4-2 set

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> Yeah, between the store and my own biz with no R&R, it tends to wear on me a bit. & to think the busy season is just starting to wind up. Maybe some Friday, I'll come down and we can do some shooting ??


Still had too laugh! Giving yourself specs that is a good one. Too bad we really couldn't do that. 

Hutch


----------



## InsideOutString

Core Archery said:


> Mr7 anyone?


Just finished up a flo orange set today for the MR7. 

String 62 3/4 0----21 25.5---27.5 30.25----34.25 21----0
Cable (x2) 30 3/8 0----9 13.25------24 Open unserved loop to top
Yokes (x2) 12 Open loop served 4" in center


----------



## retrieverfishin

How about a GT500 w/ cuda cams? Did the search and saw it asked, but the only reply had the GT500 w/ REV cams? Thanks!


----------



## Core Archery

Hey BC, if you go to the top of the page there's a search box. Didn't know if you knew that or not! Lol had to do it!


----------



## Core Archery

Thanks inside out!


----------



## romey

Anyone have serving specs for an elite XLR with cuda cams? I found the specs for rev cams but not the cuda cams. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## olddude

romey said:


> Anyone have serving specs for an elite XLR with cuda cams? I found the specs for rev cams but not the cuda cams.
> 
> Thanks
> Romey


09 Elite XLR cuda cams str.54 7/8 cables 40 3/8

0...14.5...20.75-22.25...26-30...14.5...0

0...4.5.............9...0 x2


----------



## romey

Thank you olddude. 

Romey


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Core Archery said:


> Hey BC, if you go to the top of the page there's a search box. Didn't know if you knew that or not! Lol had to do it!


Just tryin' to help.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Core Archery said:


> Hey BC, if you go to the top of the page there's a search box. Didn't know if you knew that or not! Lol had to do it!



I get it. I missed them the first time around


----------



## Core Archery

No Biggy, I try an go thru but don't have all day. I usually end up with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Looking for specs on a Winchester Vaquero SS. Not even any info for lengths on the Winchester site that I could find, sent them an email also.


----------



## bowtecee

*CABELAS PSE SUPER G SERVING LENGTHS*

Looking for serving lengths for this 2005 bowstring and cable. Made by PSE for Cabelas and lengths are: 
String 87.75" 
Cable 35" 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GRIM

This should work for you for super g


----------



## jacobw

Core Archery said:


> Spyder 30 anyone ?


Rick,

I will email you the #3 cam specs. I just made a set and had to have the customer bring me the bow. Hoyt would not give me the specs.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Has anybody built strings for a 06 bowtech tribute with z28 cams on it??i assume that if i build the strings at z28 specs just an inch short to accomadate the difference in ata it should turn out ok??


----------



## GRIM

I would do a dry run so to speak. Take some material and build them. Twist em , serves only a little on each end of string and do buss. Put it on, twist and tweak it and mark areas to get specified serve areas and you will have your lengths and serve layout for final build


----------



## Deer Eliminator

GRIM said:


> I would do a dry run so to speak. Take some material and build them. Twist em , serves only a little on each end of string and do buss. Put it on, twist and tweak it and mark areas to get specified serve areas and you will have your lengths and serve layout for final build


Definitely the best way to do it. 


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

GRIM said:


> I would do a dry run so to speak. Take some material and build them. Twist em , serves only a little on each end of string and do buss. Put it on, twist and tweak it and mark areas to get specified serve areas and you will have your lengths and serve layout for final build


Yeah this is what i usually do for franenbows,but in this case i dont have the bow handy so have to shoot from the hip..just doing this as a favor and he doesnt have the cash to send me the bow..i know tributes where pretty popular among the frankenbow crowd so was hoping somebody wouldve already been thru this and kept the specs they used..


----------



## String Twister

Starting is simple, as you said you compensate from the z28 ata to the new bow ata, change that exact amount, now where it gets tricky is if the brace is different from the 2 bows, lets say the cams came off a bow with a 7" brace with a 28" draw. Now the new bow you put 28" z cams on but has a 6" brace, your draw length will be an inch short from the shorter brace.
So the formula is change length of string/cables the exact differance of the ata differance. You need to change cam number or mod number to compensate for brace hight to get the draw you are trying to achieve.


----------



## pinnaclearchery

Anybody have the serving specs for the Pearson Advantage 3? String length 61.375 control 43.875. Any help would be much appreciated...thanks!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thanks for the tip string twister

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody have the Quest Rogue serving specs? Thanks -jeremy


----------



## alpinebowman

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for the Bear Home Wrecker, nay help would be great.
> 
> String-84.75
> Buss-31.5


Anybody have these yet?


----------



## GRIM

anyone have an elite tour? thanks in advance


----------



## skye5317

elite tour from elites website

http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011StringChart.pdf

http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/2011/2011CableChart.pdf

I have used these specs with no problems.


----------



## Core Archery

Strothers infinity 2011? And yes I did a search lol.


----------



## bowtecee

check out post #2511

Infinity
57 1/4"
17 22 1/4--23 1/2 27--31 17E
buss
34 5/8
8" floating yoke 9E
control
38 3/16"
5 9E


----------



## Core Archery

Thank you


----------



## GRIM

Thankyou


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Does anyone have the 2012 Martin Pantera Mag Specs?
90.25 and 36.25?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hinkelmonster said:


> Does anyone have the 2012 Martin Pantera Mag Specs?
> 90.25 and 36.25?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yeah and you owe me big time! Ha! here they are.
View attachment Pantera.pdf



Hutch


----------



## archeryshack

Still looking for these...anybody?



archeryshack said:


> Anybody have the Quest Rogue serving specs? Thanks -jeremy


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Deer Eliminator said:


> Yeah and you owe me big time! Ha! here they are.
> View attachment 1690759
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## gobblemg

Does someone have a CD or DVD of String and Cable Serving Lengths for sale?


----------



## olddude

archeryshack said:


> Still looking for these...anybody?


Quest Rogue str.87.875 cable 33.500

0...17...23.5-24 5/8...27.75-31.75...43-62...8...0

>...7 yoke end.....8.75...0 cam end


----------



## Flame-Tamer

In need of the Hoyt Charger LD specs. I have the lengths..


Thanx in advance..


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Flame-Tamer said:


> In need of the Hoyt Charger LD specs. I have the lengths..
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance..


Post 3920 had these!


2013 Hoyt Charger #3.0 rkt cam str.54.25 buss 32.75 c.cable37.00
0...17.25...20.25-22.875...26.75-30.75...17.25...0
0...6..........11...0
>7.5...........9.25...0


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanks. I saw this but wanted to make sure LD did not have weird numbers. Thanx..


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Flame-Tamer said:


> Thanks. I saw this but wanted to make sure LD did not have weird numbers. Thanx..


If I read the specs for a LD right the control cable is shorter. But all the others specs match. 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Got a hold of Barnett for a quad 400 string make up this is what she told me. " Thank you for contacting Barnett Outdoors. I checked with one of our engineers and here’s the info. he gave me:
The string material itself is BCY’s Dynaflight 97 (28 total strands). The end servings are BCY’s 3D. Finally the center serving is made of BCY’s Crossbow Serving.
Hope this helps. Have a great day!

*Laura Nelson*" Now the question is has anyone got the serving specs? 



Thanks a bunch 
Hutch


----------



## shepmankev

Could someone give me the serving and speed nock measurements for a 2012 PSE vendetta dc? Thanks


----------



## shepmankev

Never mind I found them


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Got a hold of Barnett for a quad 400 string make up this is what she told me. " Thank you for contacting Barnett Outdoors. I checked with one of our engineers and here’s the info. he gave me:
> The string material itself is BCY’s Dynaflight 97 (28 total strands). The end servings are BCY’s 3D. Finally the center serving is made of BCY’s Crossbow Serving.
> Hope this helps. Have a great day!
> 
> *Laura Nelson*" Now the question is has anyone got the serving specs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch
> Hutch


Never mind I have them. 


Hutch


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a hoyt spider 30 #3 cam
str 56
bc32.375
cc 34 3/4
thanks in advance


----------



## aljburk

Anybody have the Hoyt Vicxen serving layout?


----------



## olddude

GRIM said:


> anyone have a hoyt spider 30 #3 cam
> str 56
> bc32.375
> cc 34 3/4
> thanks in advance


Spyder 30 RKT 3.2 cam str.56 bc.32.375 cc.34.75

0...19...20 7/8-23...26.75-30.75...17.5...0

0...6..............19...0

0...9...17.75-23.75...<

sorry I don't have sp. nk. locations.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have the specs and the string and cable lengths for a bowtech flatliner 2008


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

quest qs31,anyone have serving lengths?thanks ...string 87 13/16...buss 32 15/16


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Speed nock locations for Hoyt Spyder Turbo #2 cam anyone?


----------



## olddude

bucks/bulls said:


> quest qs31,anyone have serving lengths?thanks ...string 87 13/16...buss 32 15/16


09 Quest QS31 str.87 13/16 cable 32 15/16

0...17.75...21 7/8-23 7/8...28-32.5...43.25-62.5...8.5...0

>...7.5-9................8...0


----------



## bucks/bulls

thanks olddude,your a life saver!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have the specs and the string and cable lengths for a bowtech flatliner 2008
> 
> 
> Hutch


anyone?


----------



## olddude

Deer Eliminator said:


> anyone?


Is that a special edition bow? I don't see that listed on the 08 spec sheet.


----------



## bucks/bulls

olddude said:


> Is that a special edition bow? I don't see that listed on the 08 spec sheet.


something like tha,it was made for sale in Canada only..


----------



## bowtecee

Quest qs33

Does anyone know if the specs are the same for the QS 31 and the QS 33 except for placement of the center serving? If not, can someone share these as I don't see them with the search or point me to the right post.

Thanks in advance

Chris Bachman


----------



## bowtecee

olddude said:


> 09 Quest QS31 str.87 13/16 cable 32 15/16
> 
> 0...17.75...21 7/8-23 7/8...28-32.5...43.25-62.5...8.5...0
> 
> >...7.5-9................8...0


Do you have the specs for the QS33? Would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bowtecee

Not evidently...check out this web link http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/g5/quest-qs33/review/
They supposedly made it in 2008 and it was quite the unit then the QS 31 came out afterward even faster.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bowtecee said:


> Not evidently...check out this web link http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/g5/quest-qs33/review/
> They supposedly made it in 2008 and it was quite the unit then the QS 31 came out afterward even faster.


Sorry Chris I didn't think I had them but they were filed under the wrong year. Here is what some one gave me.
View attachment QS 33.pdf



HUTCH


----------



## bowtecee

Thanks alot Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

Hey good luck on the Bowstrings Depot!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bowtecee said:


> Hey good luck on the Bowstrings Depot!!


Thanks Chris


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have Pro Comp Elite specs? Spiral x cam
Str 58.5 
BC 39
cc 42.25

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Core Archery

How bout a *switch back?*


----------



## olddude

bowtecee said:


> Do you have the specs for the QS33? Would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I have the Hammer specs the str. and cable is the same length but I don't know about the serv. specs


----------



## bucks/bulls

Core Archery said:


> How bout a *switch back?*


which one?switchback..or..switchback xt?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Switchback
String 91 3/4
0---18--27 1/2-31 3/4---42---76 1/2---8 1/2---0
Buss 35 1/2
>6--17 1/2---------------8---0

Switchback xt
String 87 3/4
0----18---27-31---40 1/2-72 1/2--10---0
Buss 33 1/2
>6--16 3/4-----------8 1/4--0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecee

*BROWNING VISION SPECS* If anyone has the specs on this bow, could you please respond as soon as possible as I am dire need of them.

Thanks in advance.

Chris Bachman


----------



## GRIM

does anyone have a hoyt vortec?
string 96.5
bc 39.5
many thankyous in advance


----------



## bowtecee

*We are a proud Sponsor of AT*

Highest quality strings at an affordable price
Can you hand a 56" bowstring to someone from the bottom? I can with mine. Stiff? No. Just well made. Like a strong piece of Manila rope only BCY Products. 

I started building bowstrings several years ago back in 2005. My strings aren't any more special than the rest other than they are priced for those who don't want to spend a third or more than what they originally spent for their bow. Think about that for a minute. I was taught by someone who handed me the string he built for my bow from the bottom of the string and it stood the full 56" erect. Not to be funny. My strings are of the same quality and perform as a rope with very little peep rotation if any. They are all prestretched. Google Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings. 

Right now, the time for most sets of strings are 1-2 days with a day or two delivery throughout most of the USA. I don't charge extra for colors as I carry most of the colors BCY offers. The bowstrings are 8125 and cables 452X. All end loops are served. Check out the facebook that links you to the website and if you aren't on facebook, the website is http://www.chillicothecustombowstri...r phone 309.826.3007.
Thanks,
Chris Bachman


----------



## Core Archery

2006 bowtech allegiance?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Now you owe me!!! for bailing you out!!! again!!

View attachment Allegiance.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

I got IOUs all over the damn place ! Lol. I wish I had a brain and took notes on the hundreds of bows I've built over the years. I always had the bow on hand.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

retribution said:


> Can anyone verify these to be correct,dont know if a typo or what but length on cable is different than hoyt has listed.. Rampage XT #3 Cam
> 
> String-55.000"
> 
> Control- 38.250"
> 
> Buss- 34.000"
> 
> String- 15.500" Both Ends, 20.500"-23.250" Suppressor,,,,, 26.750"-31.000"
> 
> Control- 6.000" & 21.500"
> 
> Buss- 11.250" End, Measuring from same end, straight end, 20.250"-26.250"


I had a customer email me that 'wrong but I am going to call him tomorrow to verify. Anyone ever install these at this length?


----------



## special

Can anyone help with a Carbon Matrix G3 #1 Cam..27"DL
String 52"
CC 40.5"
BUSS 36.25"

Thanks in advance
Rob


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

ex-wolverine said:


> Here you go....8" on the buss


anyone ever get the whole ultra light specs, seen where it had been asked for several times with no answer, I need them please

Mathews ultra light serving specs?


----------



## olddude

BC Bowstrings said:


> I had a customer email me that 'wrong but I am going to call him tomorrow to verify. Anyone ever install these at this length?


Everything is right on the Rampage xt except the control cable, it is 36.25"


----------



## Deer Eliminator

olddude said:


> Everything is right on the Rampage xt except the control cable, it is 36.25"


Here is what I have for Rampage xt fuel 3
View attachment Rampage XT #3.pdf




Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

would anyone have the serving specs for a hoyt protec xt 2000? I believe the string lenght is 103.5 and cable is 43 but not positive, I tried several searches with not luck, thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

Did you ever get the specs on 
PSE STILETTO

I would be very grateful if I can get these soon,
thanks in advance


----------



## bucks/bulls

pse Stilletto
String 52 7/8. Control 33 1/16 buss 33 1/16
( )----17 3/8----19 7/8--22 5/8----25---29----17 7/8----( )
Speed nocs bottom [email protected] 13 5/[email protected]@16 1/2
Top [email protected] 1/[email protected] 1/[email protected]
( )----10---------------4------( )
>7--9--------------8-----( )


----------



## special

I really need these bad guys...anyone??


special said:


> Can anyone help with a Carbon Matrix G3 #1 Cam..27"DL
> String 52"
> CC 40.5"
> BUSS 36.25"
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Rob


----------



## RabidHuntersCo

bucks/bulls said:


> pse Stilletto
> String 52 7/8. Control 33 1/16 buss 33 1/16
> ( )----17 3/8----19 7/8--22 5/8----25---29----17 7/8----( )
> Speed nocs bottom [email protected] 13 5/[email protected]@16 1/2
> Top [email protected] 1/[email protected] 1/[email protected]
> ( )----10---------------4------( )
> >7--9--------------8-----( )


thank you


----------



## Core Archery

how about a 2013 obsession sniper LT?


----------



## Core Archery

bump for the sniper lt


----------



## Core Archery

ttt


----------



## Core Archery

how about a stevens inception and also a vector 32 with #2 cam. thanks


----------



## Core Archery

Bump


----------



## olddude

Core Archery said:


> how about a stevens inception and also a vector 32 with #2 cam. thanks


Vector 32 # 2 RKT cam str.52.0 bc. 33.75 cc. 36.25

0...16...19.75-21.75...25.5-29.5...16...0

0...>6................21.5<...0

0...>11.......>18-23.5...< yoke end


----------



## Core Archery

Thank you! Anyone have the Stevens?


----------



## gabuckslammer

Anyone got the '13 PSE Supra Max string and cable specs?


----------



## bucks/bulls

gabuckslammer said:


> Anyone got the '13 PSE Supra Max string and cable specs?



Supra max String 60 3/8. Control 40 3/8 buss 39
( )----17 3/8----23 1/2--26 1/4----28 3/4--32 3/4------17 7/8----( ) 
( )----10------------4----( ) 
>7---9------------8----( ) 
Speed nocs Top cam [email protected] 14 1/[email protected] 1/[email protected] 
Bottom cam [email protected] 5/[email protected] 1/[email protected] 1/2 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gabuckslammer

bucks/bulls said:


> Supra max String 60 3/8. Control 40 3/8 buss 39
> ( )----17 3/8----23 1/2--26 1/4----28 3/4--32 3/4------17 7/8----( )
> ( )----10------------4----( )
> >7---9------------8----( )
> Speed nocs Top cam [email protected] 14 1/[email protected] 1/[email protected]
> Bottom cam [email protected] 5/[email protected] 1/[email protected] 1/2
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Thank you. Much appreciated


----------



## Core Archery

Stevens inception? Or obsession sniper lt


----------



## bucks/bulls

Pse nova r5 solo cam,anybody have serving layout on this oldy?? Need awfully bad,Thanks!
String 96
Buss 41

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GRIM

does anyone have bear outbreak serving layouts? need them bad, thankyou in advance


----------



## olddude

bucks/bulls said:


> Pse nova r5 solo cam,anybody have serving layout on this oldy?? Need awfully bad,Thanks!
> String 96
> Buss 41
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


I have a Nova spec, the string and cable match your lengths but it don't say what cam it is.Here you go if you want to try it.

string 96.0 cable 41.0

0...16.25...28-33...44.5-62.25...9.5...0

>..8..............9.5...0


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thanks again olddude!

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Core Archery

how about a G5 primal?


----------



## skye5317

Core Archery said:


> how about a G5 primal?


See post 3551


----------



## Core Archery

thank you!


----------



## Core Archery

anyone have dominator 3d? tnxs


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have serving specs for a Pearson Marksman 59 3/8 & 41 7/8
Thanks in advance


----------



## bucks/bulls

Core Archery said:


> anyone have dominator 3d? tnxs


 Dominator 3d max
String 59 3/8 ( )------17 3/8----22 7/8--25 5/8----27 3/4--31 3/4------17 7/8----( ) 
Speed nocs bottom [email protected] 5/[email protected] 3/[email protected] 5/8 
Top [email protected] 1/8-- [email protected] 1/[email protected]" 

Control 39 3/8
( )----10------------------4-----( ) 
Buss 38 
>7--9 -------------------------8----( ) 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Core Archery

thank you again!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

fasteddie2488 said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a Pearson Marksman 59 3/8 & 41 7/8
> Thanks in advance


0--17...23.5--25.5....27--32....17--0
0--9...4.5--0


----------



## fasteddie2488

BC Bowstrings said:


> 0--17...23.5--25.5....27--32....17--0
> 0--9...4.5--0


Thanks!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Does anyone have the 2013 Hoyt Pro Comp XL XT2000 Spiral 
61.50
45.25
42.00
Thanks in advance!


----------



## flag

Does anybody have the serving specs for a diamond outlaw


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs for a diamond outlaw


Here it is
View attachment Outlaw.pdf



Hutch


----------



## flag

Thanks Hutch


Deer Eliminator said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 1702855
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody have Bowmadness Xl serving specs? 
string 97.12

Thanks! -jeremy


----------



## Core Archery

how about a *G5 hammer? *thank you!


----------



## bowtecee

*2011 Darton 3800 and Diamond Atomic*

Does anyone happen to have the specs for the Darton lengths, servings, and speed nocks? I also am in need of the Diamond Atomic as well. In rather of a rush.

Thanks, in advance

Chris


----------



## olddude

Core Archery said:


> how about a *G5 hammer? *thank you!


2010 G5 Hammer str.91 11/16 cable 34 3/4

0...17.5...24.5-25.75...28.75-33.5...45.25-64.75...8.5...0

>...7.5.................8.5...0


----------



## bowtecee

I guess I should be more specific I am lookin for all the specs on a Darton 3800 2011.


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowtecee said:


> I guess I should be more specific I am lookin for all the specs on a Darton 3800 2011.


11 Darton 3800
String 59 7/8
0---18 3/4---23--25 1/4---28--33 1/4---18 3/4---0
CC 32 1/2. 
0---10 3/4----------3 1/2--(3"unserved loop)
Harnass (yoke) 14"
0---3 1/2--------3 1/2---0
8 speed nocs each top/bottom cam @ 16 5/8 at the center 



Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecee

Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

Diamond atomic is in post # 4652

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecee

Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowtecee said:


> Thanks


Anytime

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1955

special said:


> Help!
> Has anyone got the layouts for the 07 Hoyt Avenger..XT1000 limbs..29.5" draw?
> String...51.25"
> CC...37.25"
> Buss...34.25"
> 
> I really need these fast..


Anyone know the sting layout yet???


----------



## bucks/bulls

Seen it asked but not posted yet..
2013 carbon element g3 rkt #3
Anyone have the serving specs on this one??please...thanks
String 54.75 
buss 34 
control 36.375 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

archeryshack said:


> Anybody have Bowmadness Xl serving specs?
> string 97.12
> 
> Thanks! -jeremy


2012 bowmadness xl
String 97 1/8
0---18 1/2----24 5/8--26 3/8----28 5/8--32 5/8----48--65----9 1/4---0

Buss 37 5/8
> ---7--9-----------8----0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

1955 said:


> Anyone know the sting layout yet???


07 hoyt advenger
String 51 1/4
0----15----25--30 1/2----15----0

Buss 34 1/4
>8-10-------------12----0

Control 37 1/4
0----13 1/2------------6 1/2----0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherWolf

bucks/bulls said:


> Seen it asked but not posted yet..
> 2013 carbon element g3 rkt #3
> Anyone have the serving specs on this one??please...thanks
> String 54.75
> buss 34
> control 36.375
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


2013 Hoyt Carbon Element G3 #3 RK

*String = 54-3/4"*
0------>17"------>20.5"---->22.75"------>26.75"------>30.75"------17"<------0

*Buss = 34"*
>---->8"------>15.75"----------11"<------0

*Control = 36-3/8"*
0------>5-1/2"--------21"<------0

Speed nocks starting at bottom loop: 3red @ 14.5" , 3red @ 16" and from top loop: 3 red @ 16

All loops are 5/8" except for Yolk loops which are 7/8"


----------



## bucks/bulls

ArcherWolf said:


> 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element G3 #3 RK
> 
> *String = 54-3/4"*
> 0------>17"------>20.5"---->22.75"------>26.75"------>30.75"------17"<------0
> 
> *Buss = 34"*
> >---->8"------>15.75"----------11"<------0
> 
> *Control = 36-3/8"*
> 0------>5-1/2"--------21"<------0
> 
> Speed nocks starting at bottom loop: 3red @ 14.5" , 3red @ 16" and from top loop: 3 red @ 16
> 
> All loops are 5/8" except for Yolk loops which are 7/8"


Thanks!

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Core Archery

thanks, how bout a pse rogue?


----------



## mfr22

I need the string and serving specs for a Mision Journey. Did a search and could not find them. Thanks!


----------



## 1955

bucks/bulls said:


> 07 hoyt advenger
> string 51 1/4
> 0----15----25--30 1/2----15----0
> 
> buss 34 1/4
> >8-10-------------12----0i
> 
> control 37 1/4
> 0----13 1/2------------6 1/2----0
> 
> sent from my lgl75c using tapatalk 2


thanks!!!


----------



## flag

Does anybody have the serving specs for a martin saber string 90 and cable 33 3/4


----------



## Core Archery

Pse rogue?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs for a martin saber string 90 and cable 33 3/4


Here ya go!
View attachment Saber.pdf

Unfortunately Martin had a few different buss cables for some years. Just use the same specs to build and build it at 33.75 instead of 34




Hutch


----------



## flag

Thanks Hutch


Deer Eliminator said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 1705837
> 
> Unfortunately Martin had a few different buss cables for some years. Just use the same specs to build and build it at 33.75 instead of 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody have serving lengths for
Carbon matrix #2 rkt?? Thanks!
String 55
Cc 39
Buss 36.75

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xyphophore

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for serving specs for a *2012 Vantage Elite Plus GTX 6*

String 59.75
Cc 45.25
Bus 43.25

Thanks !


----------



## bucks/bulls

Reflex growler zr12 fx
String 57
Buss 34 1/2
Control 37 1/4
Need this bad guys,thanks!

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Bowtech Pro 38. Anyone got anything?


----------



## GRIM

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for a Bowtech Pro 38. Anyone got anything?


 here ya go


----------



## GRIM

xyphophore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for serving specs for a *2012 Vantage Elite Plus GTX 6*
> 
> String 59.75
> Cc 45.25
> Bus 43.25
> 
> Thanks !


Here ya go


----------



## xyphophore

GRIM said:


> Here ya go


Thanks a lot GRIM !


----------



## bucks/bulls

bucks/bulls said:


> Reflex growler zr12 fx
> String 57
> Buss 34 1/2
> Control 37 1/4
> Need this bad guys,thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Anyone?? Please and thank you..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherWolf

bucks/bulls said:


> Reflex growler zr12 fx
> String 57
> Buss 34 1/2
> Control 37 1/4
> Need this bad guys,thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


*Reflex Growler*
*String = 57"*
0---end--->15.25"------>26.75"---center--->32"------15.5"<---end---0

*Buss = 34.5"*
>---yolk--->8"---->9"---------------------11"<---end---0
*
Control = 37.25*
0---end--->5.5"--------------------13.25"<---end---0


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thank you greatly archerwolf!

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Grim is the man. Thank you sir.


----------



## olddude

Does anyone have the specs. for 04 Martin Razor dyna cam str.90 cable 37. sure would be appreciated.


----------



## bucks/bulls

olddude said:


> Does anyone have the specs. for 04 Martin Razor dyna cam str.90 cable 37. sure would be appreciated.



Martin razor se,dyna
String 90
0---15 1/2----26-32----45--60 1/2----9----0

Buss 37
>7--9----------10 1/2---0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfr22

Still looking for specs for a Mission Journey...


----------



## olddude

Thanks bucks/bulls, you helped out big time.


----------



## olddude

Here's the new Bowtech Knight for your records.
str. 57 3/8 contol cables 35 7/16

0...18.75...22 1/8-24 1/8...27.5-31...18.75...0
sp.nks. 1 set of 3 on each end, start @ 16.75"

0...>11.25...>14.25-24.5...5.5<...0
both cables are the same.


----------



## bighunter

I need the serving specs for a Mathews heli-m. I have searched like crazy and am not able to find it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## bowtecee

you ever get these specs? Woule you be silling to share?


----------



## Core Archery

how about a bowtech assasin? thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

bighunter said:


> I need the serving specs for a Mathews heli-m. I have searched like crazy and am not able to find it. Thank you in advance.


Post #3260


----------



## blucky

Anyone have serving specs for a PSE Freak.


----------



## skye5317

Core Archery said:


> how about a bowtech assasin? thanks



see post 2701


----------



## skye5317

anyone have serving specs for Darton Magnum Exteme?
String - 57"
Buss - 34 3/16"
Control - 36 1/4"

Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowtecee said:


> you ever get these specs? Woule you be silling to share?


What specs are you looking for?

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

blucky said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a PSE Freak.


 Freak max 
String 66 5/8 
( )---20 1/4---26 7/8--28 5/8--31 1/2---35 1 /2----20 1/4---( ) 
Speed nocs [email protected] 16 1/4 -- [email protected] 3 /[email protected] 1/4 
Control 40 5/8 
( )--------10--------------------4 1/2----( ) 

Buss 39 3/8
>7--9--------------------8----( ) 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blucky

Thanks bucks/bulls, I should have waited. I have been searching for an hour and a half and finally found the specs you posted on page 154. I could have gotten an extra hour of sleep lol. Thanks again.


----------



## AAO

Anyone have a string and cable length for a Browning Omni Burner? I did a search and i found nothing. Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

blucky said:


> Thanks bucks/bulls, I should have waited. I have been searching for an hour and a half and finally found the specs you posted on page 154. I could have gotten an extra hour of sleep lol. Thanks again.


At the top of the thread is the search thread button...just type in the bow make/model and it will show every post containing that particular bow..no need to waste time lol

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babooze

bowtecee said:


> *BROWNING VISION SPECS* If anyone has the specs on this bow, could you please respond as soon as possible as I am dire need of them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris Bachman


I could use these too if anyone has them!


----------



## blucky

I tried that first but for some reason the search did not pick up on your post. There were a few other posts, but none with any specs. Thanks again for the help.


bucks/bulls said:


> At the top of the thread is the search thread button...just type in the bow make/model and it will show every post containing that particular bow..no need to waste time lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

You mustve hit the search forums tab..at the very top off the thread,towards right hand corner inbetween thread tools and rate thread is a search thread tab..use that search feature for locating specs..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Really looking for a Xforce treestand. Could use this bad.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Barn Burner said:


> Really looking for a Xforce treestand. Could use this bad.


I got these from another builder a while back,these are for the 08 hf cammed bow not the 09 gx cam model

String 55 3/4
0--16 3/4---25 3/4--30 3/4---16 3/4
Control 31 3/4
0--10 1/2---------4 1/2---0
Buss 29 1/8
>7--9------------8---0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

I have the 09 TS/GX specs on the way,will post those for ya soon as I get them..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Thank you, Im looking for the GX. But i need the other one to. Thanks.


----------



## bucks/bulls

09 pse treestand gx
*String measured down from top*
String 57 3/8
0---17 1/8--35-32 1/2--30 1/8-26 1/8---<17 1/8<--0

Control 32 1/4
0---10--------4---0
Buss 29 5/8
>7--9-----------7 1/2---0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flag

does anybody have the serving specs for a hoyt trykon 
string 54.5
buss 36.5
control 39.5


----------



## GreggWNY

Heli'm

Someone posted these specs for the Heli'm quite awhile ago but...the serving specs don't look right on the cable. I have never seen a Mathews bow start the yoke at 9 1/2"

Here is what was posted. Could someone confirm the serving specs on the cable?

2012 Mathews Heli-m

String 88"
0--21 27 1/2--31 1/2 40--73 3/4 10 3/4--0

*Cable 32 3/4"
0--9 1/2 15 1/2--26 1/2< ()Are the serving specs correct for this cable?
*


----------



## bucks/bulls

I think your reading that spec backwards...looks like it was measured from cam end not yolk end..from what I see its a 7" yolk..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone have brute x? All posts I've found aren't helpful at all. Thank you.


----------



## Core Archery

How bout a darton maverick with recurve limbs.same thing couldn't find much. Tnxs


----------



## Core Archery

2013 wrath sho?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Core Archery said:


> Anyone have brute x? All posts I've found aren't helpful at all. Thank you.


2013 pse brute x
String 87 3/8
0--18 1/2---21 1/2-24 1/2---26 1/4-30 1/4---42--60---9 1/4---0

buss 32 5/8
>7--9------------8---0


Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olddude

flag said:


> does anybody have the serving specs for a hoyt trykon
> string 54.5
> buss 36.5
> control 39.5


0...14.75...26.5-31...14.75...0

0...7...............13...0

>8.............11.75...0


----------



## A.j.

Hey! Do any fellow builders out there have the string and cable lengths for a 2013 Athens Judgement as well as the OEM serving layout! Thanks much!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

A.j. said:


> Hey! Do any fellow builders out there have the string and cable lengths for a 2013 Athens Judgement as well as the OEM serving layout! Thanks much!!


S-58 7/8
0---16...22 7/8---24 3/8....28 1/2---32 1/2...16---0
c-39 7/8
0--9...5--0


----------



## olddude

would anybody have the serv. specs for the buckmaster (BTR)? str.84 7/8 cable 34.75 I think, thanks.


----------



## flag

I have some specs to an 08 maverick if that will help dont know what limbs it has but i will post it if you need it


Core Archery said:


> How bout a darton maverick with recurve limbs.same thing couldn't find much. Tnxs


----------



## flag

This is what i measured off of a brand new factory string
0----21---27 1/2---31 1/2---40---73 1/2---10 1/2---0
0---6----16 7/8---9 1/2----0


GreggWNY said:


> Heli'm
> 
> Someone posted these specs for the Heli'm quite awhile ago but...the serving specs don't look right on the cable. I have never seen a Mathews bow start the yoke at 9 1/2"
> 
> Here is what was posted. Could someone confirm the serving specs on the cable?
> 
> 2012 Mathews Heli-m
> 
> String 88"
> 0--21 27 1/2--31 1/2 40--73 3/4 10 3/4--0
> 
> *Cable 32 3/4"
> 0--9 1/2 15 1/2--26 1/2< ()Are the serving specs correct for this cable?
> *


----------



## GreggWNY

Much thanks Flag!


----------



## Core Archery

*wrath sho *anyone? I got the maverick. Thank you!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Strother vanquish need string/serving lengths if anyone has em..thanks

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Core Archery said:


> *wrath sho *anyone? I got the maverick. Thank you!


Stother website has all the string info on it


----------



## Core Archery

where? because I cant find it? I know elite does


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> where? because I cant find it? I know elite does


Google Strothers archery string specs!
http://strotherarchery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=229&Itemid=229


----------



## bucks/bulls

They don't show specs on the vanquish,so if anyone has em id be greatly appreciated..
Thanks

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Core Archery

ill be dipped thank you. google, who would have known, lol


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> ill be dipped thank you. google, who would have known, lol


Got to get you out of the dinosaur times! LOL


Hutch


----------



## olddude

bucks/bulls said:


> They don't show specs on the vanquish,so if anyone has em id be greatly appreciated..
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


2010 Strother Vanquish str.54.75 buss 32.0 control 35 3/8

0...18...21.25-23...26-30...18...0

0...6.............9.5...0

>8...............9.5...0


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thanks again olddude! 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicked1Joe

Looking for 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element #2 RKT serving specs
String - 51.25
Control - 35.50
Buss - 33.25
also need speed nock locations

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Martin Bone Hunter 
String- 85"
Cable- 31.5"


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1Joe said:


> Looking for 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element #2 RKT serving specs
> String - 51.25
> Control - 35.50
> Buss - 33.25
> also need speed nock locations
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Needed bad....anyone have these...


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for a Martin Bone Hunter
> String- 85"
> Cable- 31.5"


Martin Bone Hunter is a 2009 Cheetah. 
View attachment Cheetah.pdf



Hutch


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody got serving specs for a PSE Vendetta DC? Str 61 buss 35.5 ctrl 40.62. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bucks/bulls

archeryshack said:


> Anybody got serving specs for a PSE Vendetta DC? Str 61 buss 35.5 ctrl 40.62. Thanks for the help!


Here ya go

Vendetta dc
String 61
0--19 1/2---24 3/4--26 3/4---29 1/2--33 1/2---19 1/2---0

Control 40 5/8
0---12------------8----0

Buss 35 1/2
>7--9------------8---0
Speed nocs
Top cam
[email protected] 7/[email protected]@18 1/2
Bottom cam
[email protected] 5/[email protected] 3/[email protected] 1/4

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrieverfishin

Anyone for a Hoyt Protec 2002 versa cam w/ dual track idler? Lengths are String 60.5 / C.C. 47.5 / Buss 44.0

Much appreciated!


----------



## bingerarcher

Anyone have serving specs for a Martin Alien 55 1/4, 36 3/8 and a Martin Silencer 55 1/4, 36 7/8 Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Thanks Hutch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bingerarcher said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a Martin Alien 55 1/4, 36 3/8 and a Martin Silencer 55 1/4, 36 7/8 Thanks in advance!!!


Here are both you asked for
View attachment Alien X4.pdf

View attachment Silencer Nitro.pdf



Hutch


----------



## bingerarcher

Thank you so..... Much!!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have quest primal 2012 serving specs?


Hutch


----------



## wicked1Joe

Anyone have serving specs for a PSE Nova
String 56
Cables 40.5


----------



## bingerarcher

When I brought the Quest website and clicked on the 2012 primal spec sheet it gave me the 2011 spec sheet. I quess they are the same. Here's what I 
have. 
2011 Quest Primal string-56", cables 36 11/16"
15.5....21-22.5......26.75-30......15.5
9.5...............5.25(1.75 loops)
speed studs--30 gr. @ 2" from tip of each cam

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bingerarcher said:


> When I brought the Quest website and clicked on the 2012 primal spec sheet it gave me the 2011 spec sheet. I quess they are the same. Here's what I
> have.
> 2011 Quest Primal string-56", cables 36 11/16"
> 15.5....21-22.5......26.75-30......15.5
> 9.5...............5.25(1.75 loops)
> speed studs--30 gr. @ 2" from tip of each cam
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Thanks 2010 and 2011 are the same I wonder if the 2012 is? Probably!

Hutch


----------



## Bowstring Store

Anyone have specs for a martin scepter V? I've seen it asked for several times on here but didn't see specs listed. I can figure everything out except for the string stop location.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstring Store said:


> Anyone have specs for a martin scepter V? I've seen it asked for several times on here but didn't see specs listed. I can figure everything out except for the string stop location.


Try These

View attachment Scepter V 2.0.pdf



Hutch


----------



## GRIM

could anyone help me on serve lengths for a reflex highlander?
str 55
bc 38
cc 41
Thankyou in advance!


----------



## Bowstring Store

Deer Eliminator said:


> Try These
> 
> View attachment 1717475
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Are there multiple specter V's? In the search I found a model with a different string length


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Reflex Highlander
Here is what we have. 
14-24.5-31.5-14
12-6
10


----------



## GRIM

Barn Burner said:


> Reflex Highlander
> Here is what we have.
> 14-24.5-31.5-14
> 12-6
> 10


Thanks a million


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

No problem. 
Im looking for a Martin Magnum bow with a string of:
87.5" and a cable of 35.5"

Thanks guys.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Barn Burner said:


> No problem.
> Im looking for a Martin Magnum bow with a string of:
> 87.5" and a cable of 35.5"
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hey Matt, Pm'd you. Its a Jaguar 05 to 07 dyna cam. 
If anyone runs into a Martin and see Magnum on the limb its not the name of the bow. That is the style of limb. 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstring Store said:


> Are there multiple specter V's? In the search I found a model with a different string length


There are two 1.5 an a 2.0. I gave you the most common which do you need?


Hutch


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Anybody have the mission riot ? Haven't found it in the search yet 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olddude

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Anybody have the mission riot ? Haven't found it in the search yet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


mission riot str.58.75 cables 33 15/16

0...24...27-32...19...0

>7.25...........9...0 x2


----------



## edmkills

Tried a search and couldn't find so I have to ask has anyone got the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Jennings promaster? Would be much appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,

I'm looking for the '11 NBA Cyborg serving specs.

Thanks !


----------



## Deer Eliminator

xyphophore said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the '11 NBA Cyborg serving specs.
> 
> Thanks !


hear ya go!
View attachment NBA Cyborg.pdf



Hutch


----------



## W8EVB

Deezlin said:


> I am willing when I get the time. I am going to include a file on DVD with my next video. This file will have jpg files of all my charts at the time. I currently have 177 files and this is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Here is one of my files.


I remember getting a spreadsheet file similar to this one from one of the users on here when I started making strings. I have since lost the files due to a misplaced hard drive. Could someone please send this to me again? My email is [email protected]

Thanks again! I am back making strings and working on bows again now that my day to day job has calmed down. I miss my time in the shop with the radio on and my fingers covered in wax.

I also has a spreadsheet with final desired length and it would computer what to set my jig at for initial length before twists etc. Does anyone have anything like that they could please sent to me?


----------



## W8EVB

Tautog Rich said:


> SOMEWHERE ON MSN.GROUPS THERE IS A WHOLE DATABASE ON OLDER BOWS, LIKE THE XI's THAT I SHOOT. IT IS A NEEDED THING THAT ONE MASTER DATABASE BE COMPILED WHICH IS COMPREHENSIVE AND ACCESSIBLE AND WHICH SPANS A SERIOUS TIME FRAME. I SHOOT BOWS FROM THE EARLY TO MID 90'S AND LOVE THEM. THINK WHAT THAT COULD MEAN TO BOW COLLECTORS WHO ARE TRYING TO PUT TOGETHER AN OLD ALLEN OR JENNINGS. THIS IS A VERY WORTHWHILE THREAD AND I HOPE ALL YOU KNOWLEDGEABLE BUILDERS WILL BRIGN IT ALL TOGETHER SO CUSTOMERS LIKE ME CAN REST EASY KNOWING WHERE WE CAN FIND THE INFO TOO.


A friend brought me two XI bows. One says "Myles Keller Legacy" and the other says "Myles Keller Legend Magnum". Do you have string notes for either or both of these bows?


----------



## xyphophore

Deer Eliminator said:


> hear ya go!
> View attachment 1719499
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks a lot !


----------



## ArcherWolf

edmkills said:


> Tried a search and couldn't find so I have to ask has anyone got the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Jennings promaster? Would be much appreciated thanks in advance.


*Jennings ProMaster*

*String = 99.25"*
0---end--->20.5------>27---center--->34----->-47.25---idler--->65.25------8.5<---end---0

*Buss = 41.25"*
>---yolk--->8---->10------------------9.75<---end---0

The factory measurement for the center serving starts at 27" but if you start at 29" that will be fine. 
Also, there are two string weights at 17.75" from bottom.


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody have 2007 PSE Catalyst serving specs? 
Str 93.25. Cbl 35.5

Thanks! - Jeremy


----------



## olddude

*Vulcan*

Anybody help out with serv. specs for Hoyt Vulcan? str.56.0 buss 35.75 c.cable 38.75
thanks for any help.


----------



## edmkills

Here is what I have for the Vulcan hope it helps. Cheers

Str 56 ()--16----21 3/4----24 1/4-----26 3/4-center--32------16--()

Buss 35 3/4 >---8---10----------12 1/4--()

CC 38 3/4 ()---13 1/2--------6--()


----------



## olddude

edmkills said:


> Here is what I have for the Vulcan hope it helps. Cheers
> 
> Str 56 ()--16----21 3/4----24 1/4-----26 3/4-center--32------16--()
> 
> Buss 35 3/4 >---8---10----------12 1/4--()
> 
> CC 38 3/4 ()---13 1/2--------6--()


Thanks edmkills, thats what I need. Cheers to you


----------



## String Twister

I need locations for rampage XT number 2 fuel cam
51 1/2
33 1/2*/*35 3/4
thanx


----------



## GRIM

String Twister said:


> I need locations for rampage XT number 2 fuel cam
> 51 1/2
> 33 1/2*/*35 3/4
> thanx


Here ya go


----------



## olddude

String Twister said:


> I need locations for rampage XT number 2 fuel cam
> 51 1/2
> 33 1/2*/*35 3/4
> thanx


Rampage xt str.51.5 buss 33.5 control 35.75

0...14...19-21.25...25-29.25...14...0

0...>6...............21.25<...0

0...>10.75.......>18-25.75...<
buss measured from cam end.


----------



## olddude

Good job Grim, you beat to it


----------



## twister1

Does anyone have the specs for Bowtech 101st Airborne???


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a high country css?
string is 88
buss 33 7/8?
thanks in advance


----------



## retrieverfishin

How about a Prime Defy?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is what I have
View attachment 101st.pdf


Hutch


----------



## TJK

Diamond Core 2013
String 89 11/16
BC 32 1/2


----------



## Bowstring Store

Looks like we need the 1.5 cams after all


----------



## olddude

GRIM said:


> anyone have a high country css?
> string is 88
> buss 33 7/8?
> thanks in advance


Hey Grim, I have a HCA tss str.88 1/8 cable 33 7/8
I have had this spec for awhile and used it once. The dealer gave me the specs over the phone, so I think they're alright. Now he might have said css but I wrote it down as tss,can't hear to good sometimes. This may also be a different bow,any how here they are if you want to try them.

0...18...26-32...40.5-62.25...9.5...0

>6.5........................8...0


----------



## olddude

retrieverfishin said:


> How about a Prime Defy?


2013 Prime Defy str.24.06 c.cables 37.53 yokes 33.79

str. 0...2...5 7/8-7 5/8...11-14.25...2...0

c.cables 0...8..............12...0

yokes 0...14.5...1.5...14.5...0
cen


----------



## GRIM

olddude said:


> Hey Grim, I have a HCA tss str.88 1/8 cable 33 7/8
> I have had this spec for awhile and used it once. The dealer gave me the specs over the phone, so I think they're alright. Now he might have said css but I wrote it down as tss,can't hear to good sometimes. This may also be a different bow,any how here they are if you want to try them.
> 
> 0...18...26-32...40.5-62.25...9.5...0
> 
> >6.5........................8...0


Thankyou, will use them,Grim


----------



## String Twister

GRIM said:


> anyone have a high country css?
> string is 88
> buss 33 7/8?
> thanks in advance


I think you may mean TSS
if so
9, 29 3/4---46 3/4, 58-64, 72 to end

7" yoke 9" cam serving on buss
these were estimations but they worked for my customers with no call back.


----------



## GRIM

String Twister said:


> I think you may mean TSS
> if so
> 9, 29 3/4---46 3/4, 58-64, 72 to end
> 
> 7" yoke 9" cam serving on buss
> these were estimations but they worked for my customers with no call back.


oops, thankyou to both of you, I appreciate it, Dan


----------



## animal killer

Im looking for serving specs for the MR Series of bows. I got a customer that has a 2010 MR 6 

String: 62 3/4
Cables: 30 3/8
Yokes: 12 1/8

Lengths are from customer. 
1.Im looking for serving specs for string and cables:
2.how big each end loop on the cables need to be
3. Serving specs for yokes and how big each end loop is as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstring Store said:


> Looks like we need the 1.5 cams after all


Here ya go!
View attachment Scepter V 1.5.pdf


Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

Sr-71 anyone? Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> Sr-71 anyone? Thanks


here ya go!
View attachment SR-71.pdf


Hutch


----------



## drewstreeter

I have searched multiple spellings and can't seem to find the following specs:
Hoyt Turbohawk
String: 50 1/2
Buss: 33
Control: 35 1/4

Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have the serving layout for a Bear Outbreak ??


----------



## Deer Eliminator

NSSCOTT said:


> 2012 pse revenge
> string
> 0------19 3/8-----22 1/4---24 1/4-------26 1/2---- 30 3/8-------36.5--------------0 56.37
> cc
> 0-------------8------------24 1/8-------------------------------0 36.25
> buss
> >----6 3/4---9----------------------22 5/8--------------------0 31.12
> 
> pls note these measurements were taken from a stock set of strings off a new bow,the buss cable according to the pse string chart should be 31.12 the buss on this bow measures 30 7/8 total length.the string and cc was right on with string chart.


Anybody have the speed nock locations for this bow

Thanks much appreciated

Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anybody have the speed nock locations for this bow
> 
> Thanks much appreciated
> 
> Hutch


Here ya go hutch
Bottom cam
[email protected] 15 3/[email protected] 16 7/[email protected] 18 3/8

Top cam
[email protected] 15 7/[email protected] [email protected] 18 1/2

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bucks/bulls said:


> Here ya go hutch
> Bottom cam
> [email protected] 15 3/[email protected] 16 7/[email protected] 18 3/8
> 
> Top cam
> [email protected] 15 7/[email protected] [email protected] 18 1/2
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Luther


----------



## BC Bowstrings

ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone have the serving layout for a Bear Outbreak ??


S-54 1/2"
0-16...30 1/2---32 1/2...24 1/4---28 1/4...16---0
This is measured from the right, I didn't take the time to flip flop it.

c-31 1/4 (x2)
>7---9....8 1/2---0


----------



## ArcherWolf

BC Bowstrings said:


> S-54 1/2"
> 0-16...30 1/2---32 1/2...24 1/4---28 1/4...16---0
> This is measured from the right, I didn't take the time to flip flop it.
> 
> c-31 1/4 (x2)
> >7---9....8 1/2---0


I guess that depends on what side of the jig you are measuring on... Did you mean, you are measureing from the top down ?? I appreciate the effort but, the string measurements really don't make any sense unluss the 28-1/4" and 24-1/4" measurements are swapped ???


----------



## drewstreeter

drewstreeter said:


> I have searched multiple spellings and can't seem to find the following specs:
> Hoyt Turbohawk
> String: 50 1/2
> Buss: 33
> Control: 35 1/4
> 
> Anyone able to help me out?



Anyone have these?


----------



## Core Archery

Thanks hutch


----------



## olddude

drewstreeter said:


> Anyone have these?


Hoyt Turbohawk str.50.5 buss 33.0 control 35.25

0...14...24-28.5...14...0

0...6..................11...0

>8..................9...0


----------



## BC Bowstrings

ArcherWolf said:


> I guess that depends on what side of the jig you are measuring on... Did you mean, you are measureing from the top down ?? I appreciate the effort but, the string measurements really don't make any sense unluss the 28-1/4" and 24-1/4" measurements are swapped ???


I did swap them, sorry. Yes top down. Sorry again.


----------



## Bowstring Store

Deer Eliminator said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 1722371
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks Hutch. You bailed us out. We owe you one.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstring Store said:


> Thanks Hutch. You bailed us out. We owe you one.


Gee will that be in monetary form or specs! ha! 

Hutch


----------



## mfr22

I know its in here somewhere, but I've tried searching and can't come up with it. I need the specs for a 2011 G5 Prime Centroid...Thanks!


----------



## edmkills

mfr22 said:


> I know its in here somewhere, but I've tried searching and can't come up with it. I need the specs for a 2011 G5 Prime Centroid...Thanks!


post #4555


----------



## Remington

Just ordered a new pro comp elite xl for Vegas and am looking for the serving specs for the string and cables so I can have them ready when it gets here. I need them for base cam 6.0


----------



## mfr22

edmkills said:


> post #4555


Awsome! Thank you!


----------



## olddude

Sure could use some help on this one. RedHead Micro XSC Str. 82.0 cable 32.0
thanks


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a hoyt xtec ?
string 54.5
buss 37.75
control 41
Thankyou in advance


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have speed nocks for Hoyt Vector 32 #3 cam. Found #2 but not #3.

Thanks


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a vector turbo #3 rkt cam?
Thankyou in advance


----------



## edmkills

GRIM said:


> anyone have a vector turbo #3 rkt cam?
> Thankyou in advance


Here is what I got...haven't built from it though.

STR 58 1/2" ()----18 1/2-----22 3/4"-25 1/2"----29" center 33 1/4"---18 1/2-()

Buss 37 1/2" >----10"-17"-----11 1/2"-()

CC 40" ()-21 1/2"----------6"--()

4 spd nocks @ 15 3/4" and [email protected] 17 1/2


----------



## GRIM

edmkills said:


> Here is what I got...haven't built from it though.
> 
> STR 58 1/2" ()----18 1/2-----22 3/4"-25 1/2"----29" center 33 1/4"---18 1/2-()
> 
> Buss 37 1/2" >----10"-17"-----11 1/2"-()
> 
> CC 40" ()-21 1/2"----------6"--()
> 
> 4 spd nocks @ 15 3/4" and [email protected] 17 1/2


thankyou


----------



## Core Archery

pearson TX4 with R2B2 anyone?


----------



## Laced-Up

Hi guys I'm realitivly new to commercial string building I just starded building for a local pro shop which I'm extatic about but I'm having some trouble with serving lengths of bows that are not the newest things on the shelf and sometimes we get call in orders form out of town and I can't make the strings without the old ones infront of me I was wondering if there is a database to get me on my feet

Thanks for the time 
Jeremy


----------



## Core Archery

Right here will help 90%. Then allot of snooping around. Older bows are pretty easy, unless they are single cams. You can just put center serving in the center and it will work 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Laced-Up

Any one one have idler wheel serving for a bear element?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Laced-Up said:


> Any one one have idler wheel serving for a bear element?


Here ya go!
View attachment Element.pdf



Hutch


----------



## NSSCOTT

Hey Guys looking serving specs for a 2006 PSE BRUIN RF if anyone can help that would be great.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Mathews MQ 32 anyone?


----------



## edmkills

BC Bowstrings said:


> Mathews MQ 32 anyone?


post #2978 pg 100


----------



## BC Bowstrings

edmkills said:


> post #2978 pg 100


Thanks, I looked for an hour. Don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for Mathews Q2 specs. Please.. 90.25/36.5
Thanx


----------



## edmkills

Flame-Tamer said:


> Looking for Mathews Q2 specs. Please.. 90.25/36.5
> Thanx


()-17 1/2---26-center- 30 1/2---43-61 1/4 --9-()
>-8-10--9-()

Cheers


----------



## Core Archery

Hoyt havoc single cam anyone ? Thank you


----------



## AzCharlie

Need serving specs for Hoyt Spyder 34 with 2.1 cam.


----------



## poobear

looking for specs fore a pse whitetail extreme solo cam


----------



## BC Bowstrings

2013 New Breed Horizon anyone?


----------



## JMASavage

Looking for specs to a darton vapor
Thanks


----------



## GRIM

JMASavage said:


> Looking for specs to a darton vapor
> Thanks


Here you go


----------



## BEAR FOOT

anyone have new breed nemesis lengths and serving specs?

thanks matt


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Don't know which you need but here are both
View attachment NBA Nemesis.pdf
View attachment NBA Nemesis Mini Cam.pdf



Hutch


----------



## flag

Does anybody have the serving specs for a pse infinity sr 1000 string . String length 56 1/2


----------



## flag

I need serving specs for a Mathews ultra lite


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> I need serving specs for a Mathews ultra lite


Here ya go!
View attachment Ultra Lite 31.pdf


----------



## flag

thanks Hutch buts that's for a parker I need a the Mathews ultra lite


Deer Eliminator said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 1736498


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> thanks Hutch buts that's for a parker I need a the Mathews ultra lite


Oops!! Guess I should have opened it and looked. Sorry I have only the feather lite. Man flag that is an older bow. 


Hutch


----------



## flag

Yes its old 1995-1998 I may try finding a mathews that's close to the spec of that bow and use those specs and hope for the best or drive 30 miles and get the old string


----------



## GRIM

flag said:


> thanks Hutch buts that's for a parker I need a the Mathews ultra lite


This work?


----------



## flag

Thanks that will work i went and got the strings off the bow before i seen your post and they match pretty close


GRIM said:


> This work?


----------



## olddude

could someone help out on a couple bows? Archery Research AR 31, str.86.5 cable 33.25.
bow #2 High country brute str.87.75 cable 36.5. Need serv. specs please.
Thank you


----------



## flag

I think I have an ar 31 at my shop for a string I will pull it off and check it and post when I get off work tonight I just got it yesterday and hadn't had a chance to look at it


----------



## AzCharlie

Anyone know serving specs for Hoyt Spider 34 with 2.1 cams and Hoyt Turbohawk with #3 cams?


----------



## Laced-Up

Does anyone have the specs for an old Martin Bengal with sonic wheels


----------



## jslone0103

This is an oldy but I'm lookin for specs on a Jennings Uni force 650 .. Don't quite know the year yet but I'm getting the bow some time soon to make a set for a guy and need info on the specs if someone out there has them .. Thanks


----------



## Laced-Up

Also does anyone know where I can get the blank string pdfs to start a library so I can contribute on here


----------



## jacobw

Laced-Up said:


> Also does anyone know where I can get the blank string pdfs to start a library so I can contribute on here


pm me your email I can fix you up


----------



## flag

olddude said:


> could someone help out on a couple bows? Archery Research AR 31, str.86.5 cable 33.25.
> bow #2 High country brute str.87.75 cable 36.5. Need serv. specs please.
> Thank you


The sticker on the bow I have here say string 87 1/4 and cable 32 3/4 I don't know if this will help but here is what I got

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## die-languh

Hello Guys, has anyone stringspecs for a Bowtech Sentinel 2009
Thanks in advance

Woosharchery.com


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Okay lets go deep PSE Nova with an r6 cam Year???old!
all I have is the string length 96" 
Anybody got these specs please. 

Hutch


----------



## 1955

IroquoisArcher said:


> Deezlin, know year and cam? Don't have serving specs but have some Martin charts and it shows different models and cams with different lengths from 1996-1998 with Fury, Fuzion, Uni and Z cams. Also the drawlength?


I've got a Martin Bengal...with Fury limbs and an idler wheel. Not sure of the poundage or anything else as the writing on the sticker is mostly worn off. I'm just not sure if I have the correct string and cable on it. The problem is the poundage is at 70 with the limbs backed out as much as I dare. When I put it on my draw board, I stopped at 86 lbs!!!

Any help on this bow would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## olddude

That helps Flag. Think you very much.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

1955 said:


> I've got a Martin Bengal...with Fury limbs and an idler wheel. Not sure of the poundage or anything else as the writing on the sticker is mostly worn off. I'm just not sure if I have the correct string and cable on it. The problem is the poundage is at 70 with the limbs backed out as much as I dare. When I put it on my draw board, I stopped at 86 lbs!!!
> 
> Any help on this bow would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


Here is a link that shows 2 different models with fury cam 
http://www.martinarchery.com/chart/chart.html a lot of older specs.


----------



## flag

Deer Eliminator said:


> Okay lets go deep PSE Nova with an r6 cam Year???old!
> all I have is the string length 96"
> Anybody got these specs please.
> 
> Hutch


This is what I have off of a nova I did last year its close it might work

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

Deer Eliminator said:


> Okay lets go deep PSE Nova with an r6 cam Year???old!
> all I have is the string length 96"
> Anybody got these specs please.
> 
> Hutch


Here's what you want for the nova r6 hutch




string 96.0 cable 41.0

0...16.25...28-33...44.5-62.25...9.5...0

>..8..............9.5...0


Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## die-languh

Hello Bucks/bulls.

in May 2010 you asked on the forum for the specs of a Bowtech Sentinel 2009
I wonder if you got them.
I am searching for the same specs , maybe you can help me out
Thanks in advance


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bucks/bulls said:


> Here's what you want for the nova r6 hutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> string 96.0 cable 41.0
> 
> 0...16.25...28-33...44.5-62.25...9.5...0
> 
> >..8..............9.5...0
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


ur da man!! Thanks Luther!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Got another oldie hey this must be oldies week! 
2004 Martin Phantom II with magnum limbs, tru-arc cams

If I begged would I get them faster?

String 55 3/4 
Split 38 1/4
Control 39 1/4


Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Hoyt Vectrix Base cam 2 serving specs anyone?
s-53
cc-38
bc-35.25

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BC Bowstrings said:


> Hoyt Vectrix Base cam 2 serving specs anyone?
> s-53
> cc-38
> bc-35.25
> 
> Thanks


Here it is
View attachment Vectrix cam 2.pdf


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

die-languh said:


> Hello Bucks/bulls.
> 
> in May 2010 you asked on the forum for the specs of a Bowtech Sentinel 2009
> I wonder if you got them.
> I am searching for the same specs , maybe you can help me out
> Thanks in advance


This is what I got...these where for the flx model in 2010, just don't serve the cables for a roller gaurd and you should be golden..
str.63.0 cables 41.25

0...18.75...24 3/8-26.5...30-34...18.75...0
sp. nks. 1 set of 3 on each end [email protected] 16 7/8"

0...10.5>...17.25>-26.5>......<6.5...0 x2 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Got another oldie hey this must be oldies week!
> 2004 Martin Phantom II with magnum limbs, tru-arc cams
> 
> If I begged would I get them faster?
> 
> String 55 3/4
> Split 38 1/4
> Control 39 1/4
> 
> 
> Hutch


Please anyone!!!!


----------



## dillio67

2013 PSE DNA
All lengths off the bow were long these measurements are twisted to factory spec @ 100#

string 60.37 0-21.5...23.5-26.25...28.25-32.25...39-0
buss 32.25 0-8...23.5-25.5..Y
cc 34 0-10....3.5-0

speed nocks from ends in 16 7/8x6 18 11/16x3 20.5x2


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Does anyone have the Hoyt Havoc spec with Redline Cam?


----------



## skye5317

Does anyone have the speed nock locations for a Bowtech Specialist?
Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Got another oldie hey this must be oldies week! 
2004 Martin Phantom II with magnum limbs, tru-arc cams

If I begged would I get them faster?

String 55 3/4 
Split 38 1/4
Control 39 1/4


Hutch
Please anyone!!!!


----------



## SlinginZ7

Anyone have specs for a motive 7?


----------



## Mike_in_WI

Anyone have specs for Mission X3, X4 or X5? I believe they are all the same lengths 
String 91 1/2" 
Cable 35 5/8"

Thanks.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have specs for a Bear SQ32 ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Core Archery

Alpine f1 fireball anyone? Tnxs


----------



## die-languh

thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,

I'm looking for the HCA X-10 serving specs.

Thanks !


----------



## brandonlw

Need serving specs for the string only for a 2003 bowtech patriot 88 9/16'' i seen that it has already been posted but I couldn't understand it the way it was written out if some could post it something like this I would be very great full thanks in advance 0------------------------------------0 like this


----------



## bucks/bulls

brandonlw said:


> Need serving specs for the string only for a 2003 bowtech patriot 88 9/16'' i seen that it has already been posted but I couldn't understand it the way it was written out if some could post it something like this I would be very great full thanks in advance 0------------------------------------0 like this


 Patriot str.88 9/16 buss cable 36.5

0---16---27-31----42-57 1/2---8----0

>7-9------10.5---0 
Like this?

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandonlw

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## flag

Mike_in_WI said:


> Anyone have specs for Mission X3, X4 or X5? I believe they are all the same lengths
> String 91 1/2"
> Cable 35 5/8"
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike_in_WI

Thank you!!


----------



## flag

I need serving specs for a mathews feather lite string 94 15/16 cable 40 3/16


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> I need serving specs for a mathews feather lite string 94 15/16 cable 40 3/16


I guess I can bail you out
View attachment Feather lite.pdf


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Got another oldie hey this must be oldies week!
> 2004 Martin Phantom II with magnum limbs, tru-arc cams
> 
> If I begged would I get them faster?
> 
> String 55 3/4
> Split 38 1/4
> Control 39 1/4
> 
> 
> Hutch


 please please!!!


----------



## flag

Thanks Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone have specs for a Bear SQ32 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nevermind... I've got it.


----------



## die-languh

Hello Guys, has anyone stringspecs for a New Breed Horizon
Thanks in advance

Woosh Archery


----------



## Deer Eliminator

die-languh said:


> Hello Guys, has anyone stringspecs for a New Breed Horizon
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Woosh Archery


This is what flametamer gave me.
http://newbreedarchery.com/products/horizon_tune_chart.pdf
The specs are just like the other NBAs. Strings have 16 inches on each end/ CS is center plus 3inch either side. Cables have 5.5 on one end and other is 10. Hope this helps..


Hutch


----------



## 1955

Deer Eliminator said:


> Here is a link that shows 2 different models with fury cam
> http://www.martinarchery.com/chart/chart.html a lot of older specs.


Bad link...Fix???


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Try these
http://www.martinarchery.com/chart/chart.html
http://www.martinarchery.com/bows2004/bows.htm
http://www.martinarchery.com/chart/2003chart/f_zmod-string.html
http://www.martinarchery.com/bows2000/cou.html

Here is a bunch of old links I tried and they work. Should be a pic of the bow to give you idea of what you have.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

1955 said:


> Bad link...Fix???


Try this


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Got another oldie hey this must be oldies week! 
2004 Martin Phantom II with magnum limbs, tru-arc cams

If I begged would I get them faster?

String 55 3/4 
Split 38 1/4
Control 39 1/4


Hutch


----------



## jhhitman

Hey guys are there speed noc measurements for a 2012 anarchy out there? If you have them would really appreciate it 

Thanks


----------



## xyphophore

Hi guys, 
has anyone serving specs for a Hoyt Contender Elite XT3000 ?
String : 60
Bus :43.25
CC : 45.75

Thanks !


----------



## xyphophore

Hi guys, 
has anyone serving specs for a Hoyt Contender Elite XT3000 with Cams 1/2 Plus #3 ?
String : 60
Bus :43.25
CC : 45.75

Thanks !


----------



## skippystevo

Need help on a 06 PSE Triton NH two cam.

String 54.5
Buss 33.5
Control 36


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have Parker Frontier 
String = 93-3/4"
Buss = 35-1/4"

Need this one asap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have Reflex Ridgeline. 
56 string
36 cable 
33.25 buss

Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anyone know speed noc locations for 2011 rytera nemesis 2.0 hybrix?? Thanks

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bucks/bulls said:


> Anyone know speed noc locations for 2011 rytera nemesis 2.0 hybrix?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


2 speed nocks centered @14.75" each end


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Deer Eliminator said:


> 2 speed nocks centered @14.75" each end
> 
> 
> Hutch


Your gettn quicker every day hutch lol..thanks buddy!

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bucks/bulls said:


> Your gettn quicker every day hutch lol..thanks buddy!
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


And I did that taking 2 string orders

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a buckmaster btr
string 84.5
buss 34.75


Thanks 
Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Deer Eliminator said:


> And I did that taking 2 string orders
> 
> Hutch


Raising the bar for the rest of us huh..lol

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherWolf

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a buckmaster btr
> string 84.5
> buss 34.75
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


Buckmaster BTR

String = 84-7/8"
0---end--->11"------->23"---center--->28"------>40"-----idler----->54.5"------8"<---end---0

Cable = 34-3/4"
>---Yolk--->8"---->10"----------------<7.5---end---0

Hutch, I also sent you an email with some other stuff.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ArcherWolf said:


> Buckmaster BTR
> 
> String = 84-7/8"
> 0---end--->11"------->23"---center--->28"------>40"-----idler----->54.5"------8"<---end---0
> 
> Cable = 34-3/4"
> >---Yolk--->8"---->10"----------------<7.5---end---0
> 
> Hutch, I also sent you an email with some other stuff.


Got your email very Much appreciated Don!

Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

2004 martin jaguar nitrous cam
String 52
Cable 38 1/2
Anyone have serving specs?? Please please please.
Thanks

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight

xyphophore said:


> Hi guys,
> has anyone serving specs for a Hoyt Contender Elite XT3000 with Cams 1/2 Plus #3 ?
> String : 60
> Bus :43.25
> CC : 45.75
> 
> Thanks !


String: 0-15----29-34-----15-0
Buss: >9-11--------10-0
Control: 0-5------9-0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bucks/bulls said:


> 2004 martin jaguar nitrous cam
> String 52
> Cable 38 1/2
> Anyone have serving specs?? Please please please.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Hey Luther, 
Those measurements are for nitrous b cams. Use these specs with your lengths and make the center serving 25 to 30 

View attachment Slayer.pdf



Hutch


----------



## die-languh

Thanks very much Hutch


----------



## xyphophore

Ray knight said:


> String: 0-15----29-34-----15-0
> Buss: >9-11--------10-0
> Control: 0-5------9-0


Thanks Ray Knight !


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thankyou hutch! 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone have Parker Frontier
> String = 93-3/4"
> Buss = 35-1/4"
> 
> Need this one asap. Thanks in advance.


Anyone ??


----------



## String Twister

ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone ??


10 26-48 60-66 75 to end
6" yoke 8" cam serving


----------



## chaostheory

Hoyt sapphire

Looking for serving specs for 2002 hoyt sapphire, zr200 limbs, versa cam, 
String 56
Buss 37.5
Control 41.5

Thanks


----------



## Shaw

Anyone have the layout for this one?


2010 Hoyt Turbohawk XTR #3
s-54 
cc-36.25 
b-34 
...


----------



## olddude

Shaw said:


> Anyone have the layout for this one?
> 
> 
> 2010 Hoyt Turbohawk XTR #3
> s-54
> cc-36.25
> b-34
> ...


0...15...26...30.25...15...0

0...6..............12...0

>8...............9.25<...0


----------



## Shaw

Predicate it Olddude!


----------



## jhhitman

Anyone have measurements for a diamond fear no evil? Busy is out of town and suppose to go hunting in two days so I don't have the bow in my possession. Any quick help would be extremely appreciated. 

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Mike_in_WI

Anyone have 2013 PSE Chaos One? 
String 85 1/2"
Cable 32 1/2"

thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

Mike_in_WI said:


> Anyone have 2013 PSE Chaos One?
> String 85 1/2"
> Cable 32 1/2"
> 
> thanks


2013 chaos one
String 85 1/2
0--->14---24 1/2--28 1/2---41--58---8<--0
buss 32 1/2
>7--9----------8---0

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okarcher

Anyone have specs for a supra with drive cams?


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have Stevens inception serving specs and speed nock locations?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## NP Archery

Can anyone confirm that BOTH cables on a 2010 Bowtech ADMIRAL FLEX have the same roller serving positions? BOTH cables are served the same? Thanks!


----------



## flag

Acording to my specs they are the same


NP Archery said:


> Can anyone confirm that BOTH cables on a 2010 Bowtech ADMIRAL FLEX have the same roller serving positions? BOTH cables are served the same? Thanks!


----------



## bucks/bulls

flag said:


> Acording to my specs they are the same


Same here

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NP Archery

Thanks guys! My specs say the same and Ive built these before...but....I was thinking that there should be different serving specs for the rollers even though I didn't write it down. I'll have the bow in my hand this weekend so if I need to, I can make adjustments. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Bowstring Store

2013 Parker Viking anyone? I didn't even know parker still made compounds


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a hoyt razortec, xt 2000, c3 cam
string 47 1/2
bc 34.25
cc 36.75?
Thankyou in advance


----------



## Babooze

Did a search and cant find it. Looking for serving specs for Spyder 34 1.1 cam. Thanks in advance!


----------



## poobear

I need serving specs for a 
Mathews Ultramax
Parker Phoenix 32


----------



## Babooze

babooze said:


> did a search and cant find it. Looking for serving specs for spyder 34 1.1 cam. Thanks in advance!


 ttt


----------



## archeryshack

Anyone have specs for a Browning Ignitor 80? Only info I can find is that the string is 97" thanks guys!


----------



## edmkills

poobear said:


> I need serving specs for a
> Mathews Ultramax
> Parker Phoenix 32


Ultra Max

Str 93 1/8 () - 19 1/2 --- 27 3/4 - 32 3/4 ---45- 64 1/2----8 -()

buss 38 7/8 >8 - 9 1/2----10 1/2- ()


----------



## olddude

could someone help me? Need serv specs for Pearson Spoiler str. 86.25 cable 36.75. 
Thankyou.


----------



## olddude

How about serv specs for a HCA Carbon Lite Pro str. 87.75 cable 36.25 
Thank you


----------



## WIHoyt

Hoyt Vetrix XL 28.5. String 55.5 bc 38 cc 40.75. Need these asap if someone can help me out I found some here but it didn't have a suppressor location


----------



## edmkills

WIHoyt said:


> Hoyt Vetrix XL 28.5. String 55.5 bc 38 cc 40.75. Need these asap if someone can help me out I found some here but it didn't have a suppressor location


()-15 1/2----20 1/2 - 23 -----26 1/2 - 31 1/2---15 1/2 -()

>8 -10----13-()

()-13----7-()


----------



## bowtecee

edmkills said:


> ()-15 1/2----20 1/2 - 23 -----26 1/2 - 31 1/2---15 1/2 -()
> 
> >8 -10----13-()
> 
> ()-13----7-()


----------



## WIHoyt

Thank you soo much bowtecee I built this set tons of times and wasn't able to find build sheet.


----------



## bowtecee

Glad to help


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anybody happen to have info on a Forge CW33? Its a single cam from 2003. I have lengths but need servings. Gonna call on Tuesday but was hoping to get it done this weekend.
Any help would be great


----------



## wolfdenstrings

Anybody have the serving info for the bear method


----------



## edmkills

wolfdenstrings said:


> Anybody have the serving info for the bear method


Str 61 7/8 () - 21 3/4 ---29 1/2 - 33 1/2---21 3/4 - ()

Buss 33 9/16 >- 6 1/4------8 3/4 - ()

CC 36 5/16 ()- 5 -----10 -()


----------



## Taitor

anyone have 2012 PSE Dominator serving specs?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Taitor said:


> anyone have 2012 PSE Dominator serving specs?


Tatior, what string length and what cable length



Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Taitor said:


> anyone have 2012 PSE Dominator serving specs?


Here's both dominator specs for 2012

2012 dominator Pro
String63 3/8
0---17 3/8--25 1/2--27 1/2---30 1/4--34 1/4---17 7/8---0
Speed nocs top cam
[email protected] 1/[email protected] 15 1/[email protected]
Bottom cam
[email protected] 5/[email protected]"[email protected] 1/2

Control 43 3/8
0---10------------4----0

Buss 42"
>7--9-----------8----0


2012 Dominator 3d
String 59 3/8
0---17 3/8---23 1/4--25 1/4---27 3/4--31 3/4---17 7/8---0
Speed nocs
Bottom cam
[email protected] 5/[email protected] 3/[email protected] 16 1/2
Top cam
[email protected] 14 1/[email protected] 1/[email protected] 17

Control 39 3/8
0----10------------4-----0

Buss 38"
> 7--9------------8----0
Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have 1999 Martin Bobcat specs
97 s
40 bc


Hutch


----------



## Taitor

Thank you!


----------



## brandonlw

I need serving specs for a martin rytera bullet x string is 92.25 and the cable is 35.5 I found the specs posted here but i could not understand them if some one could post them like this 0------------------0 I would be very great full thanks in advance


----------



## Deer Eliminator

brandonlw said:


> I need serving specs for a martin rytera bullet x string is 92.25 and the cable is 35.5 I found the specs posted here but i could not understand them if some one could post them like this 0------------------0 I would be very great full thanks in advance


I read this I hear ya! not sure what it means unless it has a ccs on it. 
String 92 1/4 

16-- 26--32----45--60--- 8 1/2 

Cable 35 1/2 

10----split 9/12 --7 3/4

The String should be as he had it.

String: 0-----16-- 26--32----45--60--- 8 1/2----0

As for the buss most Rytera/Martins had these type of buss. 0-----8----------7.5-< or 0------9-------7--< or 0-----10------7.5-< 
So what he might have meant is this
Buss Cable: 0-----10-----------------7.75--<

Hutch


----------



## brandonlw

Deer Eliminator said:


> I read this I hear ya! not sure what it means unless it has a ccs on it.
> String 92 1/4
> 
> 16-- 26--32----45--60--- 8 1/2
> 
> Cable 35 1/2
> 
> 10----split 9/12 --7 3/4
> 
> The String should be as he had it.
> 
> String: 0-----16-- 26--32----45--60--- 8 1/2----0
> 
> As for the buss most Rytera/Martins had these type of buss. 0-----8----------7.5-< or 0------9-------7--< or 0-----10------7.5-<
> So what he might have meant is this
> Buss Cable: 0-----10-----------------7.75--<
> 
> Hutch


Thank you very much!!!!!!! You have been a great help!!!!


----------



## WIHoyt

2006 diamond Liberty? String 89 15\16. Cable 35 7\16. Thank you in advance


----------



## Deer Eliminator

WIHoyt said:


> 2006 diamond Liberty? String 89 15\16. Cable 35 7\16. Thank you in advance


----------



## WIHoyt

Thanks very much Hutch!! You all you guys on here are the best.


----------



## WIHoyt

Got another old one grr I have a lot of jennings but of course at 1am I didn't have this one
Jennings Buckmaster string 103" and cable 43"


----------



## romey

Any one have speed nock locations for a vectrix with base cam 2? Or if you can give me a good starting point that would help too. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## olddude

WIHoyt said:


> Got another old one grr I have a lot of jennings but of course at 1am I didn't have this one
> Jennings Buckmaster string 103" and cable 43"


This is what I have, jennings buckmaster pwc cam str. 103 cable 43

0...20...30-35...50-68...8.5...0

>8................8.5...0


----------



## WIHoyt

Thank you olddude you really came through for me


----------



## String Twister

Need a diamond Rapture Lite please 83 3/16"


----------



## GRIM

String Twister said:


> Need a diamond Rapture Lite please 83 3/16"


Here you go


----------



## flag

I need serving specs for a pse beast 4x4 string 55 and cables 41 1/2 and a mathews z light string 92 3/4 and cable 39


----------



## stoasteirer

Please for help - 
anyone have MoneyMaker X LF 29"serving specs? String 64-1/4
Bus 41-1/4
Control 44-1/8
thanks...


----------



## Deer Eliminator

stoasteirer said:


> Please for help -
> anyone have MoneyMaker X LF 29"serving specs? String 64-1/4
> Bus 41-1/4
> Control 44-1/8
> thanks...


Here it is
View attachment Money Maker XL F.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Bowstring Store

Looking for a few:

New Breed Lycan
G5 Bliss
Diamond Rock 84 13/16 don't have any with this length
PSE Baby G 1 w/94.75 string and another with 97.5 string


----------



## stoasteirer

@Hutch - 
thanks a lot!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstring Store said:


> Looking for a few:
> 
> New Breed Lycan
> G5 Bliss
> Diamond Rock 84 13/16 don't have any with this length
> PSE Baby G 1 w/94.75 string and another with 97.5 string


This is what I have for the baby g 
View attachment Baby G Force.pdf


Rock 2009 specs
string--83 7/8
0---16.5...24--28.75...38.5---58...9--0
cable--33 1/4
>--6.5--8.5...10--0

Hutch


----------



## stoasteirer

Hutch -sorry
but i dont understand the serving specs for the moneymaker - i cant see the Stringstopper position...
maybe you could post the string like this 0-------0
thanks a lot...


----------



## Deer Eliminator

stoasteirer said:


> Hutch -sorry
> but i dont understand the serving specs for the moneymaker - i cant see the Stringstopper position...
> maybe you could post the string like this 0-------0
> thanks a lot...


string 0--------14.25---------30-cs-----34--------14.25--------0 64.25
cable 0----------10--------------------------4-----------0 44 1/8
buss 0----------9.5------------------8-< 41.25

I don't have the sts placements 


Hutch


----------



## BC Bowstrings

stoasteirer said:


> Hutch -sorry
> but i dont understand the serving specs for the moneymaker - i cant see the Stringstopper position...
> maybe you could post the string like this 0-------0
> thanks a lot...


I did a Moneymaker with different cams but the SS should be in the same spot and the top of the string stop serving is 3" below the bottom of center serving and it is 2" long.


----------



## Taitor

where does everyone get their speed nocks? looking to buy bulk


----------



## romey

Taitor said:


> where does everyone get their speed nocks? looking to buy bulk


I'm interested in this as well. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## Deer Eliminator

romey said:


> I'm interested in this as well.
> 
> Thanks
> Romey


here is the link check it out

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1703804

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is the link to the nocks 
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/saunders-brass-positioning-large-rings-1618-strands-pack-p-1649.html
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/saunders-brass-positioning-large-rings-1618-strands-pack-p-1650.html


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Pse fireflite 33? anybody have any info on this bow 
string and cable specs as well thanks!


Hutch


----------



## edmkills

Deer Eliminator said:


> Pse fireflite 33? anybody have any info on this bow
> string and cable specs as well thanks!
> 
> 
> Hutch


string 90 1/2" 0-15 3/4----26 3/4 - 32--- 43 1/2 - 58 1/2----8 -0

Buss 37 1/2 >-8----9-0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

edmkills said:


> string 90 1/2" 0-15 3/4----26 3/4 - 32--- 43 1/2 - 58 1/2----8 -0
> 
> Buss 37 1/2 >-8----9-0


Thanks you much! Do you know the year of that bow?


Hutch


----------



## edmkills

Sorry no idea on year.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

edmkills said:


> Sorry no idea on year.


Thanks!


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have the renegade single cam lengths and serving specs?
Made by bowtech for cabelas


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Shot in the dark but does anyone have spec for a 2012 Parker Cyclone cross bow? 
string 35.5 cables 21.25
Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Taitor said:


> where does everyone get their speed nocks? looking to buy bulk


I have a guy on ebay I buy from..last order I picked up 1000 red and 200 black nocs shipped for just under $220..not a great deal but not a horrible deal either..if anyone is interested I can dig up a link for him..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight

bucks/bulls said:


> I have a guy on ebay I buy from..last order I picked up 1000 red and 200 black nocs shipped for just under $220..not a great deal but not a horrible deal either..if anyone is interested I can dig up a link for him..
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Probably the same guy i get mine from Lawrence of something county.


----------



## bowhnter4ever

Could somebody give me the serving specs for a mathews creed?

I also need them for a hoyt Kobalt with the cam that goes from 26.5-28" 

Thanks!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ray knight said:


> Probably the same guy i get mine from Lawrence of something county.


Yep that's the guy lol..I remember cause I thought the name sounded like he was a knight at the round table lol..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls

2013 high country extreme,anyone have serving specs on this one yet??thanks! 
String 61
Cables 32 3/8
Harnass 15"

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherWolf

*PSE Firestorm Lite NRG Hybrid*

*String = 52"*
0---end--->15"------>23-1/4"---center--->29-1/4"------15"<---end---0

*Buss = 30-3/4"*
>--split-->7"-->9"----------9"<---end---0

*Control = 33-1/2"*
0---end--->4"----------9-3/4"<---end---0 

All loops are 5/8" except for the yolk loops which are 3/4"


----------



## Core Archery

how about a *pse light speed single cam?*


----------



## CSmith_DXT

Hate to hijack the thread but a buddy of mine has an archery shop and a guy brought in a Fred Bear Epic Extreme and was wanting a new set of strings and cables put on it. Well you can't read the lengths on the sticker anymore and we can't find anything on them. Could anybody possibly help me out. Just pm me if you can help and would like to. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flag

This is what i have string 86.75 and cable 34.875 i have the serving specs too if you need them


CSmith_DXT said:


> Hate to hijack the thread but a buddy of mine has an archery shop and a guy brought in a Fred Bear Epic Extreme and was wanting a new set of strings and cables put on it. Well you can't read the lengths on the sticker anymore and we can't find anything on them. Could anybody possibly help me out. Just pm me if you can help and would like to. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CSmith_DXT

Yeah if you don't mind flag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## edmkills

CSmith_DXT said:


> Hate to hijack the thread but a buddy of mine has an archery shop and a guy brought in a Fred Bear Epic Extreme and was wanting a new set of strings and cables put on it. Well you can't read the lengths on the sticker anymore and we can't find anything on them. Could anybody possibly help me out. Just pm me if you can help and would like to. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Bear Epic Extreme

String 86 3/4 0 - 17---25 1/4 - 32 1/3 ----43 1/4 - 61 1/4---10 - 0

Buss 34 7/8 > 7-10 ----10 - 0


----------



## Core Archery

again on the pse ligth speed?


----------



## dwagoner

Lawrence of muncie is a good ebay source. 

think i paid $115 for 1k pack


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt vector #2 cam
string 55.25
control 39.25
buss 37

Thanks 
Hutch


----------



## flag

Anybody have the serving spec for a parker black hawk string 89 1/4 cable 33 1/4


----------



## bucks/bulls

flag said:


> Anybody have the serving spec for a parker black hawk string 89 1/4 cable 33 1/4


Specs I have on the blackhawk call for 85 3/8 string,buss is the same though..here's what I have,hope its what ya need..
String 85 3/8
0---18---24 1/4-26 1/2---29 1/2-34 1/2---47-62---7---0

Buss 33 1/4
>5--8------------9----0


Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Shot in the dark but does anyone have spec for a 2012 Parker Cyclone cross bow?
> string 35.5 cables 21.25
> Hutch


Anyone?



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

edmkills said:


> string 90 1/2" 0-15 3/4----26 3/4 - 32--- 43 1/2 - 58 1/2----8 -0
> 
> Buss 37 1/2 >-8----9-0


Hey edmkills, He just gave me the lengths and the string is 91.5 you have 90.5 I know I can use these specs just wondering is there different cams on that bow.


Hutch


----------



## Molch

Hello from Germany!
Sorry for my english, is not perfect but i hope you can understand.
I started a string building company and don't have any Database with measurements for Bowstrings, especialy for the Hoyt bows is a Problem for me.
Is here somebody who can help me for the following bows:

Hoyt 2013 Pro Comp XL GTX-Cam 30"
String 58,25" Y-Cable 42,75" Control-Cable 44,75"

- Hoyt 2011 Alpha Elite 
String 59" Y-Cable 38,75" Control-Cable 40,75"

- Hoyt 2013 Pro Comp
String 52,25" BC 39,00"/41,00"

- Hoyt 2011 or 2012 CRX32 Modul 2D


Thanks a lot,

Matthias 
Main-Compound


----------



## edmkills

The string maker I got the specs from built them for the Centerfire One Cam. Not sure if there is other cams.


----------



## edmkills

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for a Hoyt vector #2 cam
> string 55.25
> control 39.25
> buss 37
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


Hoyt Vector 35 RKT #2

String 55 1/4" 0-18 ---20 1/4 - 23 ---- 26 1/2 - 30 3/4 --18 - 0

Buss 37" >-10 - 15 3/4" ---11 1/4" - 0

CC 39 1/4 0 - 21 1/2 --- 6 - 0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

edmkills said:


> The string maker I got the specs from built them for the Centerfire One Cam. Not sure if there is other cams.





edmkills said:


> Hoyt Vector 35 RKT #2
> 
> String 55 1/4" 0-18 ---20 1/4 - 23 ---- 26 1/2 - 30 3/4 --18 - 0
> 
> Buss 37" >-10 - 15 3/4" ---11 1/4" - 0
> 
> CC 39 1/4 0 - 21 1/2 --- 6 - 0


Thanks so there are 2 cams for that bow but the specs will work. Thanks for the specs for both

Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Deer Eliminator said:


> Shot in the dark but does anyone have spec for a 2012 Parker Cyclone cross bow?
> string 35.5 cables 21.25
> Hutch


Ends and center serve are all 6" and the yolks are 6". Loops are 7/8"


----------



## Molch

Molch said:


> Hello from Germany!
> Sorry for my english, is not perfect but i hope you can understand.
> I started a string building company and don't have any Database with measurements for Bowstrings, especialy for the Hoyt bows is a Problem for me.
> Is here somebody who can help me for the following bows:
> 
> Hoyt 2013 Pro Comp XL GTX-Cam 30"
> String 58,25" Y-Cable 42,75" Control-Cable 44,75"
> 
> - Hoyt 2011 Alpha Elite
> String 59" Y-Cable 38,75" Control-Cable 40,75"
> 
> - Hoyt 2013 Pro Comp
> String 52,25" BC 39,00"/41,00"
> 
> - Hoyt 2011 or 2012 CRX32 Modul 2D
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Matthias
> Main-Compound


Is nobody there who can help me?


----------



## bucks/bulls

heres what I have on the crx32 #2 cam

crx32 #2 cam
string 51 1/4
0----14----18 3/4--21 1/4----25--29 1/4----14----0

control 35 1/2
0----20------------6--------0

buss 33 1/4
>9 1/2--15 1/2---------9 1/2-----0


----------



## Babooze

Did a search and nothing. Anyone got the specs for a High Country TSSR String 83 1/8 and BC 31 7/8?
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## flag

I'm still needing the seeving specs for a parker blackhawk with an 89 1/4 string any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## PeterM

Anyone have this old one Hoyt Powertec Redline single cam with RL6-R-HL cam by any miracle?

Lengths would do i can figure the rest out...


----------



## Babooze

babooze said:


> did a search and nothing. Anyone got the specs for a high country tssr string 83 1/8 and bc 31 7/8?
> Thanks in advance!


ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI

PeterM said:


> Anyone have this old one Hoyt Powertec Redline single cam with RL6-R-HL cam by any miracle?
> 
> Lengths would do i can figure the rest out...


Here you go, a miracle:shade:
String 91 1/2"
Cable 38 1/2"

string 0-----15.5--------27.5--center--32.5-----------44.75----idler-----59.5------------8----0
cable >-----7-9--------------8----0


----------



## olddude

Babooze said:


> ttt


0...15.5...26-31...40-58...7.5...0

>6.75..............8...0


----------



## Core Archery

pse light speed single cam?


----------



## romey

Anyone have the serving specs for an Alpine Nitrous?

Romey


----------



## flag

this what I have I don't know if its what you need


----------



## PeterM

Mike_in_WI said:


> Here you go, a miracle:shade:
> String 91 1/2"
> Cable 38 1/2"
> 
> string 0-----15.5--------27.5--center--32.5-----------44.75----idler-----59.5------------8----0
> cable >-----7-9--------------8----0


Wow your a legend!

Thank you very much!


----------



## romey

flag said:


> View attachment 1759388
> this what I have I don't know if its what you need


Thank you. Hopefully those are the correct ones lol. Ill get the numbers from the limb sticker in a few days. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## romey

I could use the serving specs for an 06 diamond victory if anyone has them. I found the 05 specs when I did a search of the thread but not the 06. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## IroquoisArcher

Going to go back through the threads to see if can find the information as the search function, well you know.
Cust. brought in today a Point Blank and both cables are blown apart so can't figure out what they are and of course the writing is off the sticker (thinking somewhere around 37" for cables) and the string measures 62 3/4" so assuming 62 1/2". 
Anyone know??
Thanks


----------



## IroquoisArcher

Think found them. 62" string and 41.25" control cables. If wrong could someone let me know? Thanks. Jon


----------



## Babooze

olddude said:


> 0...15.5...26-31...40-58...7.5...0
> 
> >6.75..............8...0


 I owe you once again! Thank you Olddude!


----------



## dogrunner

any one got quest heat specs thanks


----------



## Babooze

Looking for the serving specs for a 2013 Carbon Matrix G3 #1 Cam
String:52
CC:40.5
BC:36.25
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## olddude

Had no luck when I ask a while back so I'll try again.
I need serv. specs for a Pearson Spoiler str. 86.25 cable 36.75

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Babooze

babooze said:


> looking for the serving specs for a 2013 carbon matrix g3 #1 cam
> string:52
> cc:40.5
> bc:36.25
> thanks in advance!


ttt


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have a Jenning Reliant
String 94.5
Buss 35 5/8

also 

Hoyt Xtec
String 51
Cc 40
Buss 37.5

Hutch


----------



## fasteddie2488

Can anyone help me out on serving specs for a Darton DS 4500 String 63 1/4 cables 36 3/8 and Yoke cables 14.5 please and thanks in advance.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

fasteddie2488 said:


> Can anyone help me out on serving specs for a Darton DS 4500 String 63 1/4 cables 36 3/8 and Yoke cables 14.5 please and thanks in advance.


Don't know if this will help


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

need the layout for a hoyt ultramag 27-29.5 dl please


----------



## wvminer

Anyone have the string and serving spec for a whisper creek stealth.
Thanks


----------



## edmkills

wvminer said:


> Anyone have the string and serving spec for a whisper creek stealth.
> Thanks


Haven't used them but here is what I have.

String 88 1/2 0 - 18 ---29 -33 ------43 - 74 ---9 - 0

Buss 32 1/2 >-6 1/2 - 16 1/2 ---11 - 0


----------



## wvminer

Is there a difference between the stealth and stealth xl r they the same bow.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

06 Constitution 
String 59 
cables 44 9/16

Any one have the specs?

Hutch


----------



## edmkills

Deer Eliminator said:


> 06 Constitution
> String 59
> cables 44 9/16
> 
> Any one have the specs?
> 
> Hutch


Here is what I got. 

String 59 0 - 15 3/4 ----28 - 33 1/2 --- 15 3/4 - 0

Cables 44 9/16 0 - 10 ---- 5 1/2 - 0


----------



## edmkills

wvminer said:


> Is there a difference between the stealth and stealth xl r they the same bow.


Stealth lx specs are on page 74 post #2220


----------



## brandonlw

I am in need of the serving specs for a bowtech miranda string is 82 7/8'' and cable is 34 13/32'' if someone could post these i would be very great ful and if you can please post them like this 0---------------------------------------------------0 thanks in advance 
brandon


----------



## Taitor

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL GTX #5 cam?


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving layout for a Diamond Fear No Evil bow. I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## brandonlw

brandonlw said:


> I am in need of the serving specs for a bowtech miranda string is 82 7/8'' and cable is 34 13/32'' if someone could post these i would be very great ful and if you can please post them like this 0---------------------------------------------------0 thanks in advance
> brandon


bump please someone pull this out of a hat for me ive got a customer waiting on me thanks in advance


----------



## Deer Eliminator

brandonlw said:


> bump please someone pull this out of a hat for me ive got a customer waiting on me thanks in advance


Sorry I missed that. Here ya go!

View attachment Miranda.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is one I can't even find in the Pse tune charts Pse Bowmaster

string 91.75
buss 37.5




Thanks Hutch


----------



## wvminer

Need serving spec for mathews prestige.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

wvminer said:


> Need serving spec for mathews prestige.


Here ya go!
View attachment Prestige.pdf


Hutch


----------



## Taitor

wvminer said:


> Need serving spec for mathews prestige.


I got ya. email me at [email protected] and I'll send it your way


----------



## wvminer

Thanks


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a 2013 Carbon Matrix G3 #1 Cam
> String:52
> CC:40.5
> BC:36.25
> Thanks in Advance!


Anybody? Sorry to be a pest


----------



## TJK

2013 Hoyt Spider Turbo RKT 2.1 if any one needs them 

View attachment Spider Turbo 2.1 2013.pdf


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need specs for Pse Whitetail obsession Hc from Bass pro shops
need these quickly please!! 

string 51.75
cc 35.37
buss 31.25


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Need specs for Pse Whitetail obsession Hc from Bass pro shops
> need these quickly please!!
> 
> string 51.75
> cc 35.37
> buss 31.25


Got them these match the whitetail extreme 06


Hutch


----------



## dahoods

Clearwater Ultramag Dave Powers signature not sure of the year 

29/70, 33" ATA, 7" brace
String 84.75
3/4" loops
0-14 end 24-29 center, 39-54.75 idler, 7.5-end

cable 35.75
0-8.5 end, 27.5-29.5 to yoke


----------



## brandonlw

Deer Eliminator said:


> Sorry I missed that. Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 1761748
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks a million !!!! ole buddy you've been a big help!!!!!!!!!!! And more than once thanks again!!!!!!
Brandon


----------



## brandonlw

I got a few i need i might have some of them but not sure 1st is a hoyt alpha max 35 2 cam 54.75'' string 39.25'' control cable 37'' buss cable
2nd is a hoyt crx 32 55'' string 36.25 controll cable 34'' buss cable
3rd ia a parker extreme ultra light 31 and i dont got any lengths and this is the one i need the most thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Deer Eliminator

brandonlw said:


> I got a few i need i might have some of them but not sure 1st is a hoyt alpha max 35 2 cam 54.75'' string 39.25'' control cable 37'' buss cable
> 2nd is a hoyt crx 32 55'' string 36.25 controll cable 34'' buss cable
> 3rd ia a parker extreme ultra light 31 and i dont got any lengths and this is the one i need the most thanks in advance for any info


Man your getting greedy huh Ha!
View attachment Alphamax 35.pdf



Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

brandonlw said:


> I got a few i need i might have some of them but not sure 1st is a hoyt alpha max 35 2 cam 54.75'' string 39.25'' control cable 37'' buss cable
> 2nd is a hoyt crx 32 55'' string 36.25 controll cable 34'' buss cable
> 3rd ia a parker extreme ultra light 31 and i dont got any lengths and this is the one i need the most thanks in advance for any info


 AM35 #2
String 54.75"
X------15.5.....20 5/8---23.1/8.......27----31.......15.5-----X

CC 39.25
X-----5.................13-----X

Buss 37
>8-10....................12-----X 

CRX 32 #3 Cam
String 55 
0--16-----21--24-----27--31 1/2------16--0

Buss 34
>-------8 1/2------14 1/4-------------11--0

Control 36 1/4
0-----21 1/2-----------------6 1/2---0[ 


Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandonlw

Deer Eliminator said:


> Man your getting greedy huh Ha!
> View attachment 1763391
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Sometimes LOL thanks bud for all your help


----------



## brandonlw

bucks/bulls said:


> AM35 #2
> String 54.75"
> X------15.5.....20 5/8---23.1/8.......27----31.......15.5-----X
> 
> CC 39.25
> X-----5.................13-----X
> 
> Buss 37
> >8-10....................12-----X
> 
> CRX 32 #3 Cam
> String 55
> 0--16-----21--24-----27--31 1/2------16--0
> 
> Buss 34
> >-------8 1/2------14 1/4-------------11--0
> 
> Control 36 1/4
> 0-----21 1/2-----------------6 1/2---0[
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

brandonlw said:


> Sometimes LOL thanks bud for all your help


No problem!


----------



## brandonlw

I need the serving specs for a hoyt crx 32 number 2 cam string string is 54.75'' BUSS CABLE 37'' CONTROL 39.25 
Will the serving specs for the number 3 cam be the same as the number 2 cam or possibly still work? Sorry for so many post i have a ton of blue prints but it seems its always one i don't have LOL Well i had a lot more but my other computer went down and had a ton on it that were not able to be retrieved thanks guys 
Brandon
Strings & Slings & Lanyards For Everything


----------



## Babooze

Parker Ultra Light 31


----------



## fireunit29

Need serving specs for a 08 Bowtech Guardian. Did a search but only got the length


----------



## Babooze

I believe the 07 and 08 are the same


----------



## romey

Babooze said:


> View attachment 1763773
> 
> I believe the 07 and 08 are the same


They are the same. It was the same cam used both years. Just the color changed. 

Romey


----------



## Flame-Tamer

*Archery Rsearch 34 Specs*

In need of Archery Research 34 string and cable serving specs. 
String 90
Cable 35.75

Thanx in advance


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have Diamond Black Ice FLX specs that make any kind of sense ? 

Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

Flame-Tamer said:


> In need of Archery Research 34 string and cable serving specs.
> String 90
> Cable 35.75
> 
> Thanx in advance


Here ya go

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

2012 Martin Prowler Pro
Shoot string 84 3/8"
Cable 32"

Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx sir. I appreciate it. Holler If I can help you anytime..

Hank



bucks/bulls said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hoyt Ultra-mag serving specs needed

str 55
cc 41.5
buss 38.5

Hutch


----------



## fireunit29

98 Martin Pride Need length and specs


----------



## dogrunner

found the lengths for quest heat
sting 93 inches
cable 35.4375
any body have the serving layout thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

fireunit29 said:


> 98 Martin Pride Need length and specs


*Martin Pride Z Cam Dual*

*String = 58.5"*
0---end--->15"------>27.75"---center--->32.25"------15"<---end---0

*Buss = 40"*
>---split--->8"--->9.5"----------9"<---end---0

Loops are 3/4" except for the yolk loops which are 7/8"


----------



## bucks/bulls

brandonlw said:


> I need the serving specs for a hoyt crx 32 number 2 cam string string is 54.75'' BUSS CABLE 37'' CONTROL 39.25
> Will the serving specs for the number 3 cam be the same as the number 2 cam or possibly still work? Sorry for so many post i have a ton of blue prints but it seems its always one i don't have LOL Well i had a lot more but my other computer went down and had a ton on it that were not able to be retrieved thanks guys
> Brandon
> Strings & Slings & Lanyards For Everything


Those aren't the correct lengths for that bow..go back 1 or 2 pages and specs are posted for crx32 #2 cam if that's what your needing..the lengths you posted are for a alphamax 35 #2 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaydub

Need string and serving lengths for an ok archery dst 40


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> 2012 Martin Prowler Pro
> Shoot string 84 3/8"
> Cable 32"
> 
> Hutch


Anyone have these really need them bad!



Hutch


----------



## bowguru.com

LOOKING FOR: Ross Carivore 31 String serving specs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowguru.com said:


> LOOKING FOR: Ross Carivore 31 String serving specs.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This might help?? 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1059174577 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowguru.com

Thanks a million bucks/bulls


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowguru.com said:


> Thanks a million bucks/bulls


Thank tom for posting it up lol

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandonlw

Babooze said:


> View attachment 1763712
> 
> Parker Ultra Light 31


Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## jmyer04

Anyone have the spec for a Bowtech Defender VFT 53 13/16. I just need the string. 

Thanks, 
Jarod


----------



## Babooze

Looking for the serving specs for 2013 PSE Drive. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Babooze said:


> Looking for the serving specs for 2013 PSE Drive. Thanks in Advance!


Here ya go..
Xforce drive
String 57 7/8
( )-------19 5/8----23 1/8---25 7/8-----27 7/8----31 7/8----19 1/2---( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 7/8-- [email protected] 3/8
Top [email protected] 7/[email protected]@18 1/2

Control 36 7/8
( )----------12----------------8------( )
Buss 31 11/16
>7---9---------------------8-------( ) 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,

I need serving lengths for an Hoyt '06 Ultratec XT3000 / #6 cam & 1/2

Thanks

Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArcherWolf

jmyer04 said:


> Anyone have the spec for a Bowtech Defender VFT 53 13/16. I just need the string.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jarod


*Bowtech Defender VFT*

*String = 53-13/16"*
0---end--->15.75"--->25.25"---center--->30.25"---15.75"<---end---0
2 speed nocks start at 15" on each end

*Control = 35-1/2"*
0---end--->6.5"----------10"<---end---0


----------



## A.j.

Looking for the serving layout for 2005 Reflex Excursion with the #4 slam and a half cam!! Thanks in advanced


----------



## Babooze

A.j. said:


> Looking for the serving layout for 2005 Reflex Excursion with the #4 slam and a half cam!! Thanks in advanced


Not sure what cam this is hope its the one your looking for


----------



## Babooze

bucks/bulls said:


> Here ya go..
> Xforce drive
> String 57 7/8
> ( )-------19 5/8----23 1/8---25 7/8-----27 7/8----31 7/8----19 1/2---( )
> Speed nocs [email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 7/8-- [email protected] 3/8
> Top [email protected] 7/[email protected]@18 1/2
> 
> Control 36 7/8
> ( )----------12----------------8------( )
> Buss 31 11/16
> >7---9---------------------8-------( )
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Thanks much!


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a 2013 Carbon Matrix G3 #1 Cam
> String:52
> CC:40.5
> BC:36.25
> Thanks in Advance!


 I need this one baaad! Help me brothers! :teeth:


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,
I' m still looking for the serving specs for a 2006 Hoyt Ultratec XT3000 / #6 cam & 1/2
String : 59.5 
C.C : 45.75 
B.C : 42.75

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Huntinsker

ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have Diamond Black Ice FLX specs that make any kind of sense ?
> 
> Thanks


These are measured from the top post.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hoyt Vector 35 #3
string 58.75
cc 40
buss 37.5


Hutch


----------



## GRIM

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hoyt Vector 35 #3
> string 58.75
> cc 40
> buss 37.5
> 
> 
> Hutch


here you go brotha


----------



## A.j.

I am looking for the layout for a Bear Team Realtree Extreme!! Thanks guys!


----------



## 8up

I am needing the serving specs for a Hoyt Spyder 34 with a cam 2 and one with a cam 3. If anyone would like to share this information I would appreciate it greatly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ozarkhunter61

Anyone have lengths for a Maxxis 31 with # 3 RKT?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Can anyone bail me out I have a Redhead (bass pro) XSC-33
string: 90.25
Buss 33.75

Need them in a hurry! Please

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Can anyone bail me out I have a Redhead (bass pro) XSC-33
> string: 90.25
> Buss 33.75
> 
> 
> Need them in a hurry! Please
> 
> Hutch


Nope I was wrong made by Parker

Please!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Nope I was wrong made by Parker
> 
> Please!!


Sorry I got them its a Parker Trailblazer Xp for those who don't know


Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

*Needed Parker 2006 Buck Hunter*

I am in need of the specs for The 2006 model Parker Buck Hunter 54.75" string, cable 36 .35" Should I adjust from the 2005 which is 55.75" and 37.15" since I have the specs for it? Please let me know as I am in need to complete in the next couple of days.

Thanks in advance

Chris Bachman


----------



## bucks/bulls

ozarkhunter61 said:


> Anyone have lengths for a Maxxis 31 with # 3 RKT?


Cams swapped??maxxis came with xtr cams..I have the xtr specs if you need those..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight

GRIM said:


> here you go brotha


You don't have to go 21.5" on the control. You can go 0-11 then go 15-21.5 for the rollers if you want a more adjustable cable. Looks nicer too.


----------



## ArcherWolf

A.j. said:


> I am looking for the layout for a Bear Team Realtree Extreme!! Thanks guys!


Specs are here ---------> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&p=1061603677#post1061603677


----------



## GRIM

anyone have 2011 alpha elite #3 cams by chance? thankyou in advance


----------



## deerhunter81

A Need specs for a proline point blank hardcore. Limb says string is 58.5". Bow doesn't have strings or cables on it. Thanks for any help in advance! Just lengths would be a great start!!!


----------



## GRIM

deerhunter81 said:


> A Need specs for a proline point blank hardcore. Limb says string is 58.5". Bow doesn't have strings or cables on it. Thanks for any help in advance! Just lengths would be a great start!!!


Here you go


----------



## deerhunter81

GRIM said:


> Here you go


Dang, thank you very much!

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> I need this one baaad! Help me brothers! :teeth:


Just in case someone may need it in the future
2013 Carbon Matrix G3 RKT #1
String: 52" 0-14.5--18.75-21.75--25.25-29.50--14.5-0
CC: 40.5" 0-22--6-0
BC: 36.25" >7.5-17.25--11-0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

How about specs for a 2012 Carbon Element
string 55 1/4 
CC 39 1/4 
BC 37



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is another I need 
2007 Hoyt Selena 
String 46.5
CC 35.75
buss 33.00


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> How about specs for a 2012 Carbon Element
> string 55 1/4
> CC 39 1/4
> BC 37
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anybody I need this one bad!!

Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

Looking for a Darton Cherokee Express Need string lengths

Thanks,


Chris


----------



## ArcherWolf

bowtecee said:


> Looking for a Darton Cherokee Express Need string lengths
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Chris


String = 53-15/16"
Buss = 35-1/8"
Control = 40"


----------



## bowtecee

Thanks Archer


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anybody I need this one bad!!
> 
> Hutch


PLEASE!!!




Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

PM me I may have something for you


----------



## Deer Eliminator

How about specs for a 2012 Carbon Element
string 55 1/4 
CC 39 1/4 
BC 37



Hutch


----------



## GRIM

does anyone have hoytr spyder 34 2.1 rkt
str 55.75
bc 35.5
cc 37.75. 
need bad, thx in advance


----------



## olddude

GRIM said:


> does anyone have hoytr spyder 34 2.1 rkt
> str 55.75
> bc 35.5
> cc 37.75.
> need bad, thx in advance


spyder 34 2.1 rkt
0...16.5...21.25-23.5...27.25-31.5...16.5...0
0...6.25.....................20.5...0
0...10.75...18.75-28...<


----------



## GRIM

olddude said:


> spyder 34 2.1 rkt
> 0...16.5...21.25-23.5...27.25-31.5...16.5...0
> 0...6.25.....................20.5...0
> 0...10.75...18.75-28...<


thankyou


----------



## GRIM

anyone have 2011 hoyt alpha elite #1 fuel cam
str 53
cc 41.75
bc 37.75
thanks much in advance.


----------



## bucks/bulls

GRIM said:


> anyone have 2011 hoyt alpha elite #1 fuel cam
> str 53
> cc 41.75
> bc 37.75
> thanks much in advance.


Here ya go 
2011 alpha elite #1
String 53
0---15--19 3/4-22 1/2--25 3/4--29 1/4---15---0
Control 41 3/4
0---13 1/2-----------6----0
Buss 37 3/4
>8--10------------11 1/4---0
Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GRIM

bucks/bulls said:


> Here ya go
> 2011 alpha elite #1
> String 53
> 0---15--19 3/4-22 1/2--25 3/4--29 1/4---15---0
> Control 41 3/4
> 0---13 1/2-----------6----0
> Buss 37 3/4
> >8--10------------11 1/4---0
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


Thankyou so much, I owe ya,


----------



## wvminer

Need string spec for a proline point blank the new weave solo cam.


----------



## bowtecee

*Martin Max Cat*

Need some assistance to get these strings specs for a Martin Max Cat. I have seen it posted but no reply.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bowtecee said:


> Need some assistance to get these strings specs for a Martin Max Cat. I have seen it posted but no reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Chris


Chris pm or email 
Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

Sorry Martin Mag Cat


----------



## Deer Eliminator

bowtecee said:


> Sorry Martin Mag Cat


That is a 2005/07 Jaguar if you need the specs I can get them for you. 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here they are Jaguar.pdf


----------



## 5spotkiller

I need pse dominator max serving specs ive pmed a couple people and haven't heard back if you have it and are willing to share it that would be great thanks a lot


----------



## bucks/bulls

5spotkiller said:


> I need pse dominator max serving specs ive pmed a couple people and haven't heard back if you have it and are willing to share it that would be great thanks a lot


These are for 2013 models..

Dominator max String 63 3/8 
( )----17 3/8----25 1/8--27 7/8----30 1/4--34 1/4----17 3/8----( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 5/8-- [email protected] 3/4 [email protected] 5/8 
bottom cam Top cam [email protected] 1/[email protected] 1/[email protected] 
Control 43 3/8 ( )------10----------------4------( )
Buss 42 >7--9--------------------8----( )

Dominator 3d max String 59 3/8
( )------17 3/8----22 7/8--25 5/8----27 3/4--31 3/4------17 7/8----( )
Speed nocs bottom [email protected] 5/[email protected] 3/[email protected] 5/8 
Top [email protected] 1/8-- [email protected] 1/[email protected]" 
Control 39 3/8
( )----10--------------4-----( ) 
Buss 38 
>7--9 --------------------8----( ) 

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayzorBowstring

Hey guys I'm looking for the original switchback servings. I found one in the search but doesn't show the roller gaurd serving. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwagoner

RayzorBowstring said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for the original switchback servings. I found one in the search but doesn't show the roller gaurd serving.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...067519567&highlight=switchback#post1067519567

post 4740 its right in here


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Looking for 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element #2 RKT serving specs
String - 51.25
Control - 35.50
Buss - 33.25
also need speed nock locations


Hutch


----------



## Molch

jaydub said:


> Need string and serving lengths for an ok archery dst 40


I can help you, string for wich Cam? S,M or L?
Also the cables?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

anyone have serving specs for Mathews Q2? string and cable


----------



## McMickster

Mathews Q2

String 90 1/4 ()--17 1/2----26--30 1/2----43--61 1/4----9--()

Cable 36 1/2 >---8--10----9--()


----------



## WIHoyt

looking for Hoyt Vector 32 #3 cam string 55.5 bc 34.5 cc 37 I think I found every Vector but not the one I need Thank you


----------



## fireunit29

Need length and serving specs for a Browning Micro Midas 3

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

WIHoyt said:


> looking for Hoyt Vector 32 #3 cam string 55.5 bc 34.5 cc 37 I think I found every Vector but not the one I need Thank you


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...&p=1064096328&highlight=vector#post1064096328


Hutch


----------



## 5spotkiller

Looking for Mathews z7 extreme serving specs 
Thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

5spotkiller said:


> Looking for Mathews z7 extreme serving specs
> Thanks


Page 150 post# 4499 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WIHoyt

BC Bowstrings said:


> 2012 vector 32 #3
> 
> S- 55.5
> 0--18...20.75--23.375...27.25--31.25...18--0
> cc-37
> 0--21.5...6--0
> buss-34.5
> >-7.5--15.5...11--0


Thank you very much BC I don't know how I missed that one I searched it every way I could


----------



## mitcheyb

Need length and serving specs for a Browning Micro Midas 3


----------



## olddude

Would anybody have the serv specs for Jennings Strike str. 89 1/8 cable 33.25. Very much appreaciated.


----------



## romey

Can anyone help me out with the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Mathews z light?

Thank you
Romey


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Would anybody have the serv specs for Jennings Strike str. 89 1/8 cable 33.25. Very much appreaciated.


Still could use these, anybody?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey guys, looking for the specs for a diamond tech hunter extreme 2

String 89 1/4
Buss 34 3/16

need them fast if you guys can give me them.

thanks 
Hutch


----------



## wvminer

need string spec and serving spec for alpine stealth.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

does anyone have the specs for a Mathews Z7 Extreme and a Switchback?


----------



## flag

here ya go














sniper10177 said:


> does anyone have the specs for a Mathews Z7 Extreme and a Switchback?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey guys, looking for the specs for a diamond tech hunter extreme 2
> 
> String 89 1/4
> Buss 34 3/16
> 
> need them fast if you guys can give me them.
> 
> thanks
> Hutch


This is a gander mountain bow!!


----------



## romey

romey said:


> Can anyone help me out with the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Mathews z light?
> 
> Thank you
> Romey


If anyone needed them here are the specs for a Mathews z light. 
String 92 3/4"
0====14"-----26"====32 3/4"-----45"=====62"-----9"====0

Cable 39". 
0===8"------8"==6"<-----0

This is my first time typing specs like this. Please let me know if I did it wrong. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## BowHuntnKY

PSE laser....1995ish anyone.
Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1

BowHuntnKY said:


> PSE laser....1995ish anyone.
> Thanks


 here you are, you can pick one. 
Laser	:	

Draw	Module	Stop	String Length	Buss Length
25	1 49.50 
26	2 50.50 
27	2 52.00 
28	4 54.50 
29	5 55.50 
30	6 57.00 
31	7 58.50 
32	7 59.50


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Need serving specs both of string and cables.


----------



## stoasteirer

does anybody have the serving specs for a moneymaker X TH
string 61,75
buss 41,625
contol 46
please - and thanks for help..


----------



## wvminer

need string and cable specs for pse crossfire crossbow.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anybody have serving specs for a 
Parker spitfire??? Thanks
String 92
Buss 37 1/2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecee

*Ten Point crossbows*

Anyone have a list of Ten point crossbow specs they are willing to swap data for? I am in need of the whole slew of Ten Point specs.

Thanks in Advance

Chris Bachman


----------



## 5spotkiller

Anyone have the mission craze serving specs in need thanks a lot!

Devin


----------



## Deer Eliminator

5spotkiller said:


> Anyone have the mission craze serving specs in need thanks a lot!
> 
> Devin


check this link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...=1062315439&highlight=Missions#post1062315439

Hutch


----------



## wvminer

Need serving specs for pro comp xl with 5.0 spirals.


----------



## Core Archery

*Hoyt Striker *with the red line cam anyone/ its an oldy


----------



## Huntinsker

Core Archery said:


> *Hoyt Striker *with the red line cam anyone/ its an oldy


This it?


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a Horton dragonflite 450 string lengths and serve layout?


----------



## Huntinsker

Core Archery said:


> *Hoyt Striker *with the red line cam anyone/ its an oldy


I posted a picture of the serving lay out but with the server change, it seems to have disappeared. Here it is in text if you still need it.

Hoyt Striker Redline
String: 96.25"
0 ====14.5"-----28====34-----44.5======62.5----9====0

Buss: 40.75"
>---8==10----------9===0


----------



## bowtecee

Alpine Ventura. Looking for full specs for strings and servings. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowtecee said:


> Alpine Ventura. Looking for full specs for strings and servings.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


this is the only ventura sheet I have.hopefully its what you need.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

2013 Parker viking anybody have serving specs

92.625" string and cable 34

Hutch


----------



## bowdude

Looking for serving specs for the Quest Smoke 92 5/8 string and 35 5/16 buss cable!
thanks!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey guys I got an oldie but goodie that I need specs for ASAP!
Hoyt Super Slam Approx year 1992-1993
String: 59
Cable: 44

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## flag

Does anybody have the serving specs for a bear charger string 87 3/4 cable 32 1/8 thanks


----------



## Huntinsker

flag said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs for a bear charger string 87 3/4 cable 32 1/8 thanks


Bear Charge:

String
0====17----28.5====32.5-----42.5=======61.5--------8.5====0

Buss
>6==8-------------8.5=====0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey guys I got an oldie but goodie that I need specs for ASAP!
Hoyt Super Slam Approx year 1992-1993
String: 59
Cable: 44
buss ? sticker worn

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey guys I got an oldie but goodie that I need specs for ASAP!
> Hoyt Super Slam Approx year 1992-1993
> String: 59
> Cable: 44
> buss ? sticker worn
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


Sorry that would be a 
Reflex Super Slam


----------



## flag

Thanks Hutch I owe you big time


Huntinsker said:


> Bear Charge:
> 
> String
> 0====17----28.5====32.5-----42.5=======61.5--------8.5====0
> 
> Buss
> >6==8-------------8.5=====0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> Thanks Hutch I owe you big time


Gee thanks flag!! Huntinsker might like the thanks better!:wink:


Hutch


----------



## Purka

wvminer said:


> Need serving specs for pro comp xl with 5.0 spirals.


String
o=====15.5===}|---------------------28-----------------}|===33.5===}|----------------------|{====15.5======o

Control.

o====5.5===}|-------------------------------------------------------|{========13.5=======o

Buss
o=======11======}|-------------------------------------------|{________8______________o


----------



## flag

I need the serving specs for a martin tracer lt string 86 1/2 cable 35


----------



## Deer Eliminator

flag said:


> I need the serving specs for a martin tracer lt string 86 1/2 cable 35


Here ya go!
View attachment Tracer.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Fenwayrick

Does anyone have the info on a *diamond liberty*


----------



## wvminer

Need string length for Barnett ghost350


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,

I'm looking for 2013 HCA X-treme serving specs

Thanks !


----------



## brandonlw

I need serving specs for a hoyt crx number 3 cam 55'' string 36.25'' control cable and 34'' buss cable thanks in advance
Brandon


----------



## brandonlw

1 more I forgot to mention this is an old school bow for sure I need the string length for a Bear Flare 2 
Brandon


----------



## bucks/bulls

brandonlw said:


> I need serving specs for a hoyt crx number 3 cam 55'' string 36.25'' control cable and 34'' buss cable thanks in advance
> Brandon


CRX 32 #3 Cam
String 55 
0--16-----21--24-----27--31 1/2------16--0

Buss 34
>----8 1/2--------14 1/4--------11--0

Control 36 1/4
0-----21 1/2-----------------6 1/2---0


----------



## devinhal

Hey guys i'm looking for the serving specs for a 2007 TechHunter elite from bowtech. 
I know the string length is 92 13/16 and the cable is 35 1/2. I dont have the old string to work with so i'm kinda working blind
Thanks.


----------



## devinhal

Hey guys i'm looking for the serving specs for a 2007 TechHunter elite from bowtech. 
I know the string length is 92 13/16 and the cable is 35 1/2. I dont have the old string to work with so i'm kinda working blind
Thanks.


----------



## brandonlw

bucks/bulls said:


> CRX 32 #3 Cam
> String 55
> 0--16-----21--24-----27--31 1/2------16--0
> 
> Buss 34
> >----8 1/2--------14 1/4--------11--0
> 
> Control 36 1/4
> 0-----21 1/2-----------------6 1/2---0


Thank you very much !!!!!!
Brandon


----------



## olddude

I need the sts serv. measurement for the 2009 Bear Game Over. If anybody could give that to me it would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for string specs for a Strothers SX1 please. Locations of servings..

Thanx,
Hank


----------



## romey

Would anyone happen to have the specs for a Rytera Alien Z with the single cam? 
Lengths are
99"
39.5"

Thanks
Romey


----------



## bucks/bulls

Flame-Tamer said:


> Looking for string specs for a Strothers SX1 please. Locations of servings..
> 
> Thanx,
> Hank


Sx1 
String 57 9 1/6
0---17 3/4--22 7/8--24 5/8---28 3/4--32 1/4---17 3/4---0

Cables 38 15/16
0----5 1/2------------------------9 1/2----0


----------



## bucks/bulls

olddude said:


> I need the sts serv. measurement for the 2009 Bear Game Over. If anybody could give that to me it would be appreciated.
> Thanks


String 94 1/16
0-17---30--34---45.5---65----8-0
cable 35 1/8
>6-8-----------8.5---0


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx sir



bucks/bulls said:


> Sx1
> String 57 9 1/6
> 0---17 3/4--22 7/8--24 5/8---28 3/4--32 1/4---17 3/4---0
> 
> Cables 38 15/16
> 0----5 1/2------------------------9 1/2----0


----------



## olddude

Thank you Bucks/bulls


bucks/bulls said:


> String 94 1/16
> 0-17---30--34---45.5---65----8-0
> cable 35 1/8
> >6-8-----------8.5---0


----------



## jakeeib

Does anyone have the blank or fillable string layout diagram?

Trying to better organize my notes.


----------



## bucks/bulls

jakeeib said:


> Does anyone have the blank or fillable string layout diagram?
> 
> Trying to better organize my notes.


Pm me your email


----------



## jakeeib

bucks/bulls said:


> Pm me your email


sent, thanks


----------



## Fenwayrick

Still looking for the 07 Diamond Liberty servings measurements. Any help out there.


----------



## Taitor

anyone have specs for a Parker Vanguard?

string: 90.25
cable: 33.75


----------



## Taitor

Also looking for specs for a Hoyt Spyder 34 LD


----------



## bingerarcher

Fenwayrick said:


> Still looking for the 07 Diamond Liberty servings measurements. Any help out there.


The 07 Diamond Liberty has a string length of 90 7/16" and a bc of 35 3/16" as compared to the 05/06 models which have a string of 89 15/16 and a bc of 35 7/16. You should be able to use these specs for the 05/06 model. Just add 1/2" to the string length and take away 1/4" from the bc. 

string 
0---18 26 5/8----30 7/8 8 1/2---0
bc
>--7--9 9---0


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

does anyone have specs for a PSE Bruin RF?


----------



## Fenwayrick

bingerarcher said:


> The 07 Diamond Liberty has a string length of 90 7/16" and a bc of 35 3/16" as compared to the 05/06 models which have a string of 89 15/16 and a bc of 35 7/16. You should be able to use these specs for the 05/06 model. Just add 1/2" to the string length and take away 1/4" from the bc.
> 
> string
> 0---18 26 5/8----30 7/8 8 1/2---0
> 
> >--7--9 9---0


Thank you very much.


----------



## Taitor

Anyone have Parker Vanguard or Hoyt Spyder 34 LD


----------



## devinhal

still looking for 07 Techhunter Elite serving specs. I already know the string and cable lengths.


----------



## nightcrawler

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2011 Strother Vanquish with a SD cam? Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anybody have speed nock locations for a PSE Brute X


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

8190 for sale if anyones interested

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2112425


----------



## wctbowtech

hey guys, looking for string and cable specs for a Pearson Z34 with R2B2 Cams. String length 56" Cable length (x2) 37-5/8 thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BC Bowstrings

wctbowtech said:


> hey guys, looking for string and cable specs for a Pearson Z34 with R2B2 Cams. String length 56" Cable length (x2) 37-5/8 thanks in advance for your help.


0-16.5...25.5-(cs)-29.5...33.75-(ss)-35.75...16.5-0
0-9...5-0

String layout is backwards of what you will normally see on here, sorry, didn't take the time to switch it up. Too busy.


----------



## olddude

Pearson Dagger str.86.5 cable 35.5
Would anybody have serv. specs for this bow?
Thanks.


----------



## brandonlw

str8arrow said:


> Joe try these;
> 
> string 91 3/8
> 18.5-------27--31.5------44.5----------60---------8
> 
> cable
> 10-------------------------8--6---
> 
> 
> Terry


tag


----------



## broadheadnut

i need serving specs for a alpha max 32 55" string. i have the cables but not the string i believe it is #3 cam


----------



## Deer Eliminator

broadheadnut said:


> i need serving specs for a alpha max 32 55" string. i have the cables but not the string i believe it is #3 cam


Here ya go!

View attachment Alphamax 32.pdf


Hutch


----------



## broadheadnut

thanks! you are the man



Deer Eliminator said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 1790209
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

Bear home wrecker?


----------



## Core Archery

Bump for the home wrecker


----------



## Huntinsker

Core Archery said:


> Bump for the home wrecker


I'll try to measure one and get it on here tonight.


----------



## Core Archery

Thank you!


----------



## Huntinsker

Core Archery said:


> Thank you!


Sorry man I was slammed and didn't have time. I'll make it a point to get it for sure tomorrow!


----------



## Huntinsker

Anyone have a 2010 Diamond Rock 2.0? String 84", Buss cable 33 3/16". I have the 09 Rock but for '10 they added a string stop and put a new cam on the bow.


----------



## olddude

Huntinsker said:


> Anyone have a 2010 Diamond Rock 2.0? String 84", Buss cable 33 3/16". I have the 09 Rock but for '10 they added a string stop and put a new cam on the bow.


Diamond Rock 2.0 str.84.0 cable 33 3/16

0...16.5...20.5-22.5...25.5-29.5...41-58...8.25...0

0...9..............7< yoke end


----------



## Huntinsker

olddude said:


> Diamond Rock 2.0 str.84.0 cable 33 3/16
> 
> 0...16.5...20.5-22.5...25.5-29.5...41-58...8.25...0
> 
> 0...9..............7< yoke end


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Huntinsker

I put the Rock 2.0 in my template in case anyone else needs it.


----------



## Core Archery

Any update on home wrecker prints? Thanks


----------



## Huntinsker

Core Archery said:


> Any update on home wrecker prints? Thanks


Don't work until this evening again. I'm going to go in early and measure before my shift starts.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Dose anyone have specs on a Browning Mirage string 89.375 cable 31.62 Thanks very much.

Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

Thanks again


----------



## jslone0103

I need serving specs for a bow that hasnt been listed on this forum yet... I cant believe it hasnt been through here but its a Primos Thruth bow ... It isnt the truth 2 series but the first one they came out with.. I have to get a string set built for a guy hunting tomorrow or sunday (this weekend) I would appreciate it if someone out there has these specifications for this bow .. I do not know the exact year it was made but I believe there is only one model of the first truth bow and the mods are adjustable for draw length.. It is 60-70 lb as well ... You can text or email them to me as well if you could but thank you for your time...

[email protected]

502-514-3seven8four


----------



## skye5317

Truth specs are in post 4012 in a pdf file.


----------



## Huntinsker

Bear Homewreaker

String 84.75"

0===16.75----18==20.5---27.25===31.5---36.75==38.25---41.75=======60----8.75====0

Buss Cable 31.5

>--4=6-------8.5==0 (4" yoke legs)


----------



## olddude

Deer Eliminator said:


> Dose anyone have specs on a Browning Mirage string 89.375 cable 31.62 Thanks very much.
> 
> Hutch


07 Browning Mirage str.89.375 cable 31.62
0...18.25...27-32.25...(_)...9...0

0...9..............7< yoke end
There was no serving on the idler, I like to serve them anyway if I have the measurements,just not sure what they are on this one.


----------



## olddude

Here's 2 of the new Elites for your files

Energy 35 str. 57.25 cables 39 5/8

0...16.25...22 1/8-23 7/8...27-31...16.25...0

0...9............5.5...0

Energy 32 str.54 3/8 cables 36 7/8

0...16.25...20 5/8-22 3/8...25-29.25...16.25...0

0...9............5.5...0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

olddude said:


> 07 Browning Mirage str.89.375 cable 31.62
> 0...18.25...27-32.25...(_)...9...0
> 
> 0...9..............7< yoke end
> There was no serving on the idler, I like to serve them anyway if I have the measurements,just not sure what they are on this one.


Thanks a bunch! 

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have Hoyt Contender elite serving specs
String 57.50
Cc. 43.25
Buss. 40.25

Hutch


----------



## Huntinsker

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone have Hoyt Contender elite serving specs
> String 57.50
> Cc. 43.25
> Buss. 40.25
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Huntinsker said:


> View attachment 1791760


Thanks Huntinsker


Hutch


----------



## olddude

2013 Alpine Rockstar, anyone have the specs to this one that would be willing to share?
Thanks


----------



## animal killer

Anyine have specs for a ross carnivore 34? Need lengths and serving specs please.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.j.

Looking for string and cable layout on Destroyer 350 string is 61 9/16 and buss 35 5/8


----------



## Deer Eliminator

A.j. said:


> Looking for string and cable layout on Destroyer 350 string is 61 9/16 and buss 35 5/8


Don't know if this will help, these are for a Destroyer 340 string is 61 9/16 cable is 35.50

View attachment Destroyer 340.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Huntinsker

A.j. said:


> Looking for string and cable layout on Destroyer 350 string is 61 9/16 and buss 35 5/8


----------



## bucks/bulls

animal killer said:


> Anyine have specs for a ross carnivore 34? Need lengths and serving specs please.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Page 78,post #2340


----------



## wctbowtech

Thanks for the information, much appreciated.



BC Bowstrings said:


> 0-16.5...25.5-(cs)-29.5...33.75-(ss)-35.75...16.5-0
> 0-9...5-0
> 
> String layout is backwards of what you will normally see on here, sorry, didn't take the time to switch it up. Too busy.


----------



## Core Archery

also need the *ross carnivore 34.* That listed post does not have the cable and yoke lengths just the serving lengths I believe


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> also need the *ross carnivore 34.* That listed post does not have the cable and yoke lengths just the serving lengths I believe


This was a post on here some where
Ross cr334, thanks for your help. string 95 1/8" , cable 35 1/2"
X------18.25......24----25.75.....30----34.......45.75-------------66.25..........10.50-----X

>>>>>>>7---9............................. .....8.50-----X

I personaly build to 95 1/2 and 35 3/4 on my 334's..


Hutch


----------



## olddude

can't find specs on Mission Venture bow. They have roller guards so I 'am afraid to guess where servings go. Hope someone can help out.
Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

olddude said:


> can't find specs on Mission Venture bow. They have roller guards so I 'am afraid to guess where servings go. Hope someone can help out.
> Thanks


Try this link olddude http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=106&p=1062793421#post1062793421


Hutch


----------



## olddude

Thanks Deer Eliminator,I saw that but it does'nt have roller guard measurements. Thank you for your help.


Deer Eliminator said:


> Try this link olddude http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=106&p=1062793421#post1062793421
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## olddude

Horton Vision Crossbow
Hey guys, do any of you have the specs to this xbow? I have str. length 31.5 but no cable lengths.
Thanks


----------



## thechad797

Looking for layout on an 2011 elite pure?


----------



## BC Bowstrings

thechad797 said:


> Looking for layout on an 2011 elite pure?


2011 specs are available on the Elite website


----------



## bucks/bulls

thechad797 said:


> Looking for layout on an 2011 elite pure?


Page 81,post #2430 has pure specs


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for the 2014 PSE Source. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wvminer

Need serving specs for pse brute x
Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator

wvminer said:


> Need serving specs for pse brute x
> Thanks



View attachment Brute X MP.pdf



Hutch


----------



## wvminer

Need serving spec for 2010 hoyt maxxis 35 with #3 cams

Need serving spec for 2010 hoyt vantage elite with 4.5 spirals

Thanks


----------



## Dilligaf

Need serving spec's for;

Browning Rage, 45-50lbs, 21-31"

Hoyt Contender Elite Cam 1.5 G2 (String-55.75", BC-40", CC-42")

Thanks guys


----------



## edmkills

Looking for string / cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Bowtech Specialist.

Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## olddude

Page 90 post #2248


edmkills said:


> Looking for string / cable lengths and serving specs for a 2012 Bowtech Specialist.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## edmkills

Thanks olddude not sure how I missed that in my search.


----------



## special

Core Archery said:


> also need the *ross carnivore 34.* That listed post does not have the cable and yoke lengths just the serving lengths I believe


I found an old build sheet for the ROSS CARNIVORE...But it doesn't mention the ATA length of the bow(could be a 31)
Heres what I have...
String 59 13/16
X----------18.75..........22.50---24.50.............27.75-----32.75...................18.75----------X

Control Cable 36.50

X----------10................12---------X

BUSS 23 1/8

>>>>>>5---7...........................2----X

CRANK BUSS 18 7/8

>>>>>>>13.75---------X (leaves a 5 1/8 yoke)

Hope this helps..I haven't tried it myself....Check the Ross websites to confirm if its a 34 or 31
Cheers Rob


----------



## special

PSE Dream Season DNA CC anyone??
String 60.37
Cable 32.25
Buss 33


----------



## Dilligaf

Dilligaf said:


> Need serving spec's for;
> 
> Hoyt Contender Elite Cam 1.5 #2 (String-55.75", BC-40", CC-42")
> 
> Thanks guys


Anyone please


----------



## bowtecee

XI Silverhawk XP string specs

I am in great need of the specs lengths and serving lengths of the string set made for a XI Silverhawk XP. If anyone has these and can share them it would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks in advance



Chris Bachman

Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings


----------



## Huntinsker

Anyone help me read this? 

Reflex Highlander
Here is what we have. 
14-24.5-31.5-14
12-6
10 

I'm guessing it's saying:
0===14---24.5==31.5---14===0 (string)
0==12---6==0 (control)
and 0==10 on the bottom of the buss? I haven't seen one written out quite this way before.


----------



## olddude

I would say you are 100% right.


Huntinsker said:


> Anyone help me read this?
> 
> Reflex Highlander
> Here is what we have.
> 14-24.5-31.5-14
> 12-6
> 10
> 
> I'm guessing it's saying:
> 0===14---24.5==31.5---14===0 (string)
> 0==12---6==0 (control)
> and 0==10 on the bottom of the buss? I haven't seen one written out quite this way before.


----------



## Huntinsker

olddude said:


> I would say you are 100% right.


Thanks. I thought so but doesn't hurt to have another opinion.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Anyone have specs for Hoyt MT Sport zr 200 yr 2001 
String 53.5 2x Buss 37.5 base 3

Hutch


----------



## 1955

I've got a Alpine Impact X-Treme that I need specs on. This is a *solo cam bow*. The one I found on here was dual cams, so that didn't help. 

I've got the lengths already for the long string and single buss cable, but need the serving specs.

*...92.5" string and 37.5" cable. *

TIA


----------



## 1955

tuckcut said:


> Looking for ALPINE IMPACT X-TREME serving locations...
> 
> String is 52.5
> Buss Cables are 36
> 
> Thanks



I've got a Alpine Impact X-Treme that I need specs on. This is a solo cam bow. The one I found on here was dual cams, so that didn't help.

I've got the lengths already for the long string and single buss cable, but need the serving specs.

...92.5" string and 37.5" cable.

TIA 

yes...i know I posted twice...sorry.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Looking for Prime One specs please. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Huntinsker

Deer Eliminator said:


> Anyone have specs for Hoyt MT Sport zr 200 yr 2001
> String 53.5 2x Buss 37.5 base 3
> 
> Hutch


Not sure if it's exactly what you need but this is what I have.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Huntinsker said:


> Not sure if it's exactly what you need but this is what I have.
> View attachment 1804244


Looks good to me! Thanks much and greatly appreciated. 


Hutch


----------



## wookie

Hey all. Does anyone have the specs for a 2012 APA Viper Nano?


----------



## lazyhubby70

Does anyone have the string/cable lengths and serving specs for a 2014 HCA X10 yet?


----------



## Core Archery

Carbon spyder turbo #2 cam whenever some one gets one please!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Core Archery said:


> Carbon spyder turbo #2 cam whenever some one gets one please!


See if this is what you need http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=182&p=1067316801&highlight=spyder#post1067316801



Hutch


----------



## olddude

Need the str.lengths and serv specs for a short draw 2012 SX Rush. Would it be the same as the Hope?
thank you


----------



## bucks/bulls

olddude said:


> Need the str.lengths and serv specs for a short draw 2012 SX Rush. Would it be the same as the Hope?
> thank you


Far as I know the hope and sx rush have the exact same specs regardless of DL...


----------



## edmkills

olddude said:


> Need the str.lengths and serv specs for a short draw 2012 SX Rush. Would it be the same as the Hope?
> thank you


12 SX Rush

String 59 1/8"
CC 39 1/16"

0-17 1/2 ---23 1/4 - 25 1/4 --- 27 3/4 - 32 1/4 ---17 1/2 - 0

0 - 9 --- 5 - 0


----------



## olddude

Thanks bucks/bulls and thank you edmkills. You guys are great.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey anybody, Have the String and cable lengths for a 2013 Martin Phantom X4


Hutch


----------



## special

special said:


> PSE Dream Season DNA CC anyone??
> String 60.37
> Cable 32.25
> Buss 33


Anyone?...I need these ASAP please


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any one have specs for a Martin 2012 crossfire


Thanks Hutch


----------



## Babooze

60X said:


> Here's what I have for a monster xlr8
> string 61.5 cables 30 7/8 yoke 12
> 
> string 0---20 28.75---32.75 26---0
> cables 0---9 13.5-----26
> yoke 4----8


Does the cable length include the yoke in to that?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any one? 


Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey anybody, Have the String and cable lengths for a 2013 Martin Phantom X4
> 
> 
> Hutch





Deer Eliminator said:


> Any one have specs for a Martin 2012 crossfire
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


----------



## WIHoyt

I just remembered I have a bunch of martin stuff in a old binder ill take a look when I get out of bed


----------



## Taitor

2005 Hoyt Ultramag anyone???


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Taitor said:


> 2005 Hoyt Ultramag anyone???



View attachment utramag.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Taitor

Thanks!


----------



## deputy83

Anyone have the specs for an Alpine Concorde Target?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Any one have specs for a Martin 2012 crossfire


Thanks Hutch


----------



## smokn_speed_bow

Anyone have the specs for a Stryker Strykezone 350 string/cable set?


----------



## wvminer

Need string and serving spec for a 2009 hoyt 737 with #3 cam & half plus.


----------



## retrieverfishin

Anybody have the 2013 Elite Hunter Specs? Much appreciated.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have specs for a Hoyt Rebel XT 
String 57
Buss cables AIM 42.5

Hutch


----------



## skullerud

Hi,
anyone got the serving chart for a Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus GTX #4 and #5 cams?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Need specs for a Pro Comp elite xl with 5.0 spirals 
String: 61.50
Cc: 45.25
Buss 42.00


Thanks 
Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

Obsession sniper xs?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Could really use these if anyone has them


Deer Eliminator said:


> Need specs for a Pro Comp elite xl with 5.0 spirals
> String: 61.50
> Cc: 45.25
> Buss 42.00
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch





Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone have specs for a Hoyt Rebel XT
> String 57
> c cables AIM 42.5
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone have the obsession sniper xs?


----------



## Core Archery

nobody has the sniper?


----------



## bowtecee

*Pm me tomorrow*



Core Archery said:


> nobody has the sniper?


Send to [email protected]


----------



## bowtecee

joe,

Do you have the speed nock locations on the destroyer 350?

Thanks,

Chris Bachman


----------



## retrieverfishin

retrieverfishin said:


> Anybody have the 2013 Elite Hunter Specs? Much appreciated.


For everyone's future knowledge:

2013 elite hunter

String 54.5 0-17 25-29(center) 32 3/8-33 7/8 (STS) 17-0
Cables 37 0-9 5-0


----------



## deputy83

Alpine Concorde.....found it and built a set.


----------



## skullerud

deputy83 said:


> Alpine Concorde.....found it and built a set.
> 
> View attachment 1814685


I've shot concordes since they first came, and I recommend serving the midle of the Cables to prevent cable slide wear. 
You will increase the life of your cables at least 2x.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowtech Carbon Knight anyone have the string and cable lengths and serving specs for it. Thanks
also
Does anyone have specs for a Hoyt Rebel XT
String 57
c cables AIM 42.5

Hutch


----------



## olddude

I have the carbon knight str. 57 3/8 cables 35 7/16
sp.nks. 3 @ each end start @ 16.75
0...18.75...22 1/8-24 1/8...27.5-31...18.75...0

0...>11.25...>14.25-24.5...5.5<...0 x2


Deer Eliminator said:


> Bowtech Carbon Knight anyone have the string and cable lengths and serving specs for it. Thanks
> also
> Does anyone have specs for a Hoyt Rebel XT
> String 57
> c cables AIM 42.5
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Thanks Olddude!!!!! you did me well 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Happy Thanksgiving all!

Anyone have specs for a Darton Ranger III 2005
String: 82-13/16 
Buss: 35-1/8


Hutch


----------



## edmkills

Deer Eliminator said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> Anyone have specs for a Darton Ranger III 2005
> String: 82-13/16
> Buss: 35-1/8
> 
> 
> Hutch


Here is what I have for the Darton Ranger

String 82 13/16 0 -13 1/2 --- 23 3/4 - 28 3/4 --- 40 - 55 1/2 --- 8 3/4 -0

Buss 35 1/8 > - 7 -9 1/2 --- 9 - 0


----------



## Deer Eliminator

edmkills said:


> Here is what I have for the Darton Ranger
> 
> String 82 13/16 0 -13 1/2 --- 23 3/4 - 28 3/4 --- 40 - 55 1/2 --- 8 3/4 -0
> 
> Buss 35 1/8 > - 7 -9 1/2 --- 9 - 0


 Thanks

Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

How about a* MAITLAND halo and a Kinetic? *


----------



## simms

Does anyone have the serving specs for the 2011/2012 pse bowmadness xs mp?

String 83.75"

Cable 30.75"


----------



## olddude

2012 Bow Madness xs mp2 cam str. 83.75 cable 30.75
0...19...21.5-23.5...25.5-30...39.5-58.5...8.25...0
yoke end>...7...........8.5...0


simms said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for the 2011/2012 pse bowmadness xs mp?
> 
> String 83.75"
> 
> Cable 30.75"


----------



## cubsfan

I need specs for a carbon spyder 34 with #2 cam please. Not the turbo. Thank you!


----------



## Ray knight

Core Archery said:


> How about a* MAITLAND halo and a Kinetic? *


Maitland serving specs are on their website.


----------



## xyphophore

Does anybody have string and cable lengths + serving specs for a Reflex Charger? 
Thanks


----------



## Johntstring

hey guys have made a few strings using 452x and been happy but want to try 8190, I have used a formula deezlin posted when using 452x the formula was- actual string length x .0075 and what that equals added to the string length for a build length. I'm wondering if that same formula will work for 8190 or if some one knows something better, thanks for your time.


----------



## Core Archery

*pse surge 
Pearson stealth 2
Carbon spider 34 #2 cam 
Please!!!*


----------



## simms

olddude said:


> 2012 Bow Madness xs mp2 cam str. 83.75 cable 30.75
> 0...19...21.5-23.5...25.5-30...39.5-58.5...8.25...0
> yoke end>...7...........8.5...0


Cheers bud


----------



## foudarme

Hi

i am looking for the bowtech invasion's speed nocks position...anyone have this?


----------



## olddude

Speed Nocks. 2 sets of 3 on each end.
Start @ 16.25 and @ 18 3/8. Both ends are the same


foudarme said:


> Hi
> 
> i am looking for the bowtech invasion's speed nocks position...anyone have this?


----------



## broadheadnut

anyone have specs for high country split force string??? i need length and serving specs


----------



## foudarme

olddude said:


> Speed Nocks. 2 sets of 3 on each end.
> Start @ 16.25 and @ 18 3/8. Both ends are the same


thanks so much, bro you save me !


----------



## Core Archery

Pearson stealth 2?


----------



## TJK

Core Archery said:


> Pearson stealth 2?


----------



## skullerud

Anyone have the layout for a PSE Mini Burner?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey guys does anyone have the speed nock locations to a 2013 Bowtech Experience?
string length: 60 7/32 
2x Buss length: 34 15/16

Thanks 
Hutch


----------



## olddude

sp. nks. 2 sets of 3 on each end start @ 17 3/8 and 18 7/8.


Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey guys does anyone have the speed nock locations to a 2013 Bowtech Experience?
> string length: 60 7/32
> 2x Buss length: 34 15/16
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


----------



## x-slayer1440

I am thinking of starting a string business but I have no serving length specs for anything except the 3 bows I have... Does anyone have a library of serving length they would be willing to send me? I am planning on doing strings local, eBay and here. I have almost everything but the serving specs.
Thanks.
Ryan


----------



## animal killer

x-slayer1440 said:


> I am thinking of starting a string business but I have no serving length specs for anything except the 3 bows I have... Does anyone have a library of serving length they would be willing to send me? I am planning on doing strings local, eBay and here. I have almost everything but the serving specs.
> Thanks.
> Ryan



If u are new to string building measures as many bows that come into your shop n start a library. As for a library already built you are looking at one. Pick through what you need here and record.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Alpha burner 7.0 spiral anyone.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

olddude said:


> sp. nks. 2 sets of 3 on each end start @ 17 3/8 and 18 7/8.


Thanks my friend

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

BEAR FOOT said:


> Alpha burner 7.0 spiral anyone.


Here ya go!









Hutch


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Thanks


----------



## deeravenger2

Any one have the specs for a 2011 elite hunter I seen the link like on page 99 but the link does not work now. thanks


----------



## RHardesty

Prime One lengths and serving layouts anyone?


----------



## skullerud

Diamond infinite edge 2013 lengths and layout, please! 
Daughter wants flo pink strings for Christmas


----------



## RHardesty

This is what I have:

Diamond Infinite Edge St. 56 5/16 Buss 33 5/32

St. 18.750/ 21.500-23.125/ 26.750-30.875/ 18.750

Buss y6.500/9.000

Hope this helps!


----------



## skullerud

Thanks mate!


----------



## RHardesty

Your welcome! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ShawnRees

RHardesty said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> Diamond Infinite Edge St. 56 5/16 Buss 33 5/32
> 
> St. 18.750/ 21.500-23.125/ 26.750-30.875/ 18.750
> 
> Buss y6.500/9.000
> 
> Hope this helps!


What does all this mean?


----------



## Core Archery

*pse surge *really need this one if any one got one in their shop. Its new for 2014


----------



## deeravenger2

ShawnRees said:


> What does all this mean?


It's the serving locations on the strings.


----------



## skullerud

You start from one end of the string, make the loop and put the serving 18.75" long. Next start at 21.5 to 23.125, next 26.750-30.875. All measurements from same end. And you finish it off with the loop and serving for the other end = 18.75".


----------



## RHardesty

skullerud said:


> You start from one end of the string, make the loop and put the serving 18.75" long. Next start at 21.5 to 23.125, next 26.750-30.875. All measurements from same end. And you finish it off with the loop and serving for the other end = 18.75".


Skullerud you are correct!


----------



## skullerud

Always ;-)


----------



## ShawnRees

Ahhh... got it THANKS!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Hoyt Carbon Turbo #1 cam. Need tis bad. Thanks guys.


----------



## Core Archery

Surge?


----------



## JRH60

Looking for the cable lengths for a 1999 Proline Prestige. String length is 63 7/16". Just need the buss and control cable lengths please.


----------



## olddude

PSE Surge str. 89.63 cable 34.25

0...15.5...22 1/8-24 5/8...26.5-30.75...42.25 (opt.) 61.5...8...0

yoke end >...7...........8...0 cam end. no speed nocks on this bow.


Core Archery said:


> Surge?


----------



## WIHoyt

Searched over and over but no luck finding these. needing them by morning if possible
Hoyt CRX 35 #2 Fuel cam
String 55
BC36.5
CC 38.75
Thanks in advance


----------



## animal killer

I see that the prime One specs have been asked for a few times and ive tried searching...anyone have serving specs for a prime one?


----------



## animal killer

2014 Prime Alloy
String 26 0-2 5 3/4-7 3/8 11-14 2-0
2 cables 39.410 0-12 8-0
2 yokes 33.790. 0-14 1/2 16 1/4-17 3/4 14 1/2-0


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone, Prime One String Lengths and Layouts? Thank You in advance!


----------



## RHardesty

animal killer said:


> 2014 Prime Alloy
> String 26 0-2 5 3/4-7 3/8 11-14 2-0
> 2 cables 39.410 0-12 8-0
> 2 yokes 33.790. 0-14 1/2 16 1/4-17 3/4 14 1/2-0


Thanks animal killer for 2014 Prime Alloy specs.


----------



## animal killer

RHardesty said:


> Thanks animal killer for 2014 Prime Alloy specs.



U bet just measured the alloy tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey guys I need the serving specs for a 2008 Hoyt Kobalt
string: 44
c cable: 31.5
Y cable: 29.25 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

0------12.5-------------20.5center25.5------------12.5--0 str
0---------6--------------------------------11----0 CC
yoke 8-10---------------------9-----0 Buss


----------



## alienz57717

2012 alien z
With fury xt cam?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey guys on a Bear Grizzly traditional bow, it says to use fastflight for the string, my question, is D97 equivalent to fastflight, can you use it on a Bear Grizzly?

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## RatherBArchery

Anyone have '14' Freak spec's???


----------



## RHardesty

RatherBArchery said:


> Anyone have '14' Freak spec's???


2014 Freak SP St. 65 1/8 Cc. 44 13/16 Buss 39 1/2

St. 19.375 / 26.250-28.750 / 30.625-34.625 / 19.375

Cc. 12 / 8

Buss Y7.5 / 8

Hope this helps!


----------



## jakeeib

How about a Hoyt Game Getter 2? I am guessing pre 1990s


----------



## PeterM

String Twister said:


> need parker wildfire extreme please.
> 89.75 untwisted.
> need serving locations.


String Untwisted (89 3/4) final length 89 1/4"

0******16*****23 1/4--25 5/8****27 3/4----32 1/4**********7****0End

Buss Cable Untwisted (33 1/2) final length 33 1/4"

Split end >----5 1/2--7 1/2*******6 1/2****0end


----------



## A.j.

Looking for specs on a Bear Charge!! String and cable length as well as serving layout!! Thanks


----------



## PeterM

A.j. said:


> Looking for specs on a Bear Charge!! String and cable length as well as serving layout!! Thanks


post 3908....


----------



## jhhitman

Anyone have specs for a mission rally. Really need them they are a Christmas present. Thanks


----------



## broadheadnut

Looking for specs on a PSE Buckmaster 56.5" string........ any help would be awesome


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a 05 Hoyt Ultramag 26.5 dl Thanks in advance!!
string 50" cc 40.5" bc 38.25


----------



## jhhitman

Could really use help finding mission rally serving specs. Please


----------



## Taitor

Anyone have specs for Hoyt Turbo Hawk?

string: 54
Buss: 34
CC: 36.25


----------



## Mordekyle

specs for an 07 tribute?

55 7/32 string

35 5/16 cable


----------



## Mordekyle

specs for an 06 rapture wedding gift?
88 9/16 35 7/8


----------



## Taitor




----------



## Taitor

looking for 2 bows:

Prime Defy

2010 Hoyt Turbo Hawk:

string: 54
Buss: 34
CC: 36.25


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have string and cable dimensions and layouts for the Win&Win Genio 7 & 8 compound bows? Thanks in advance!


----------



## skullerud

Got an odd request today. 
A guy in my Archery club wanted me to build reserve strings for him.
It's a Hoyt reserve with carbon fiber limbs, 68", 34#.
As thus is totally new to me, I'm in need of tips on what material to use, recommended Strand count and if the string calculator twist count also apply for recurves.

Thanks.


----------



## bingerarcher

skullerud said:


> Got an odd request today.
> A guy in my Archery club wanted me to build reserve strings for him.
> It's a Hoyt reserve with carbon fiber limbs, 68", 34#.
> As thus is totally new to me, I'm in need of tips on what material to use, recommended Strand count and if the string calculator twist count also apply for recurves.
> 
> Thanks.


pm sent


----------



## Tony219er

Prime One serving layouts???


----------



## Steve Jo

Hi,
2006 Hoyt Pro Elite - XT2000 Limbs - Spiral X 2.0 Cam
String = 55.25"
Control = 41.75"
Buss Cable = 39.25"

I searched for Serving specs, but was not able to locate them in this thread. Does anyone have the specs?
Much appreciated.


----------



## Taitor

View attachment '13 One.pdf


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Its a long shot but does anyone have speed nock locations for a 2012 diamond outlaw?




Hutch


----------



## olddude

Prime Defy str.24.06 c.cables 37.53 yokes 33.79
string 0...1.75...5 7/8-7 5/8...11-14.25...1.75...0 make loops appr. 1" finish
yokes x2 0...14.5...15 7/8-17 7/8...14.5...0
cables x2 0...8..........12...0

hoyt turbo hawk str. 54.0 buss 34.0 c.cable 36.25
0...15...26-30.25...15...0
0...6..............12...0
>8.........11...0


Taitor said:


> looking for 2 bows:
> 
> Prime Defy
> 
> 2010 Hoyt Turbo Hawk:
> 
> string: 54
> Buss: 34
> CC: 36.25


----------



## RHardesty

animal killer said:


> 2014 Prime Alloy
> String 26 0-2 5 3/4-7 3/8 11-14 2-0
> 2 cables 39.410 0-12 8-0
> 2 yokes 33.790. 0-14 1/2 16 1/4-17 3/4 14 1/2-0


Animal killer, or anyone, do you have serving layout specs for roller servings on the cables on this 2014 Prime Alloy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Deer Eliminator said:


> Its a long shot but does anyone have speed nock locations for a 2012 diamond outlaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


anybody! don't have the bow otherwise I set them myself

Hutch


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have speed nock locations for a Spyder 34 #2 cam or turbo #2 cam?
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## olddude

The roller and serv. specs for Prime Alloy. 0...12...16-25...8.5...0 x2


RHardesty said:


> Animal killer, or anyone, do you have serving layout specs for roller servings on the cables on this 2014 Prime Alloy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> The roller and serv. specs for Prime Alloy. 0...12...16-25...8.5...0 x2


Olddude, thank you, I appreciate it very much!!


----------



## A.j.

Looking for specs and serving layouts for the following bows!! 2012 Strother Moxie and a 2012 Obsession Nightmare!! 

Thanks guys


----------



## RHardesty

A.j. said:


> Looking for specs and serving layouts for the following bows!! 2012 Strother Moxie and a 2012 Obsession Nightmare!!
> 
> Thanks guys


Here's the 2012 Strother Moxie St. 62 13/16 cc. 42 3/8 (x2)

St. 17.500/ 25.250-27.250/ 29.625-34.125/ 17.500

Cc. 9.000/5.000

A.j. Hope this helps!


----------



## pinnaclearchery

Looking for the serving layouts for the Athens conviction, any help would be awesome, thanks ahead of time!


----------



## ky.trophy

ky.trophy said:


> Anyone have speed nock locations for a Spyder 34 #2 cam or turbo #2 cam?
> Thanks,
> Chad


Anyone? Please


----------



## Taitor

anyone have serving specs for the following?

2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite
#1 RKT cam

string: 53.75"
BC: 38"
CC: 42.25"


----------



## simms

Does anybody have the serving specs yet for the Pro Edge Elite:

Cam 2
String 57.75"
Cc 38.88"
Bc 36.88"


----------



## bingerarcher

Taitor said:


> anyone have serving specs for the following?
> 
> 2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite
> #1 RKT cam
> 
> string: 53.75"
> BC: 38"
> CC: 42.25"


Here's what I have for an 2011 Alpha Elite #1 (53", 37.75", 41.75) You should be able to use. 
String: 0---15,19.75-22.5,25.75-29.25,15--0
BC: >8-10-----11.25-0
CC: 0--6,13.5--0


----------



## jhhitman

Really need help finding mission rally specs please. 
Thanks

Josh


----------



## simms

Anyone?

I'd be able to work the rest out just need the cam serving length for a string on a z5 #2 cam. Faktor, Carbon Spyder?




simms said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs yet for the Pro Edge Elite:
> 
> Cam 2
> String 57.75"
> Cc 38.88"
> Bc 36.88"


----------



## pinnaclearchery

pinnaclearchery said:


> Looking for the serving layouts for the Athens conviction, any help would be awesome, thanks ahead of time!


Still need these...anybody?


----------



## Brian from GA

http://www.athensarchery.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?45-General-Archery-Discussion&

Last time I needed an Athens string I found it here. I built it to Athens lengths even though a guy on that Fourm said build the cable shorter. Well I had to shorten the cable. So do a search there and see if you can find the lengths.


----------



## skippystevo

RHardesty said:


> Here's the 2012 Strother Moxie St. 62 13/16 cc. 42 3/8 (x2)
> 
> St. 17.500/ 25.250-27.250/ 29.625-34.125/ 17.500
> 
> Cc. 9.000/5.000
> 
> 
> 
> A.j. Hope this helps!


Would you have the speed nock locations for tis bow ?


----------



## WIHoyt

Needing Elite Answer Chart!! thought this would have been on here but no such luck


----------



## RHardesty

skippystevo said:


> Would you have the speed nock locations for tis bow ?


The Moxie is one of the Strother that does NOT have speed nocks, hope this helps!


----------



## Tony219er

Taitor said:


> View attachment 1835462


You're awesome man! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## foudarme

Hi gentlemen, does anyone has the serving specs for a PSE NOVA 1 NI, 35.50" / 90.5"?
it's for a christmas gift I am offering on our french bowhunters forum's raffle !
thanks for your help!
jean


----------



## olddude

I have a PSE Nova listed. it don't say nova 1 it says nova NRG cam string and cable lengths are the same. Here they are if you want to try them.
str. 90.5 cable 35.5
015.5...27.5-32.5...(43 idler opt. 62.5 )...8.5...0
>8............9.5...0


foudarme said:


> Hi gentlemen, does anyone has the serving specs for a PSE NOVA 1 NI, 35.50" / 90.5"?
> it's for a christmas gift I am offering on our french bowhunters forum's raffle !
> thanks for your help!
> jean


----------



## olddude

Elite Answer str.56 1/8 cables 38 3/16
0...16...21 3/8-22 7/8...26.5-30...16...0
0...6.............10.25...0 x2


WIHoyt said:


> Needing Elite Answer Chart!! thought this would have been on here but no such luck


----------



## olddude

Hoyt Alpha Elite #1 RKT str.53.75 buss38.0 c.cable 42.25
0...14.5...20.75-23...26.5-30.5...14.5...0
sp nks. 2 sets of 4 on each end, start @ 11.5 and 13.25

0...6............11...0
>8.............9.5...0


Taitor said:


> anyone have serving specs for the following?
> 
> 2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite
> #1 RKT cam
> 
> string: 53.75"
> BC: 38"
> CC: 42.25"


----------



## A.j.

Looking for string lengths and a serving layout for PSE Phenom. Thanks guys


----------



## pinnaclearchery

A.j. said:


> Looking for string lengths and a serving layout for PSE Phenom. Thanks guys



Give me an email address I will send you all the 2013 stuff for Pse.


----------



## pinnaclearchery

Brian from GA said:


> http://www.athensarchery.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?45-General-Archery-Discussion&
> 
> Last time I needed an Athens string I found it here. I built it to Athens lengths even though a guy on that Fourm said build the cable shorter. Well I had to shorten the cable. So do a search there and see if you can find the lengths.


Thanks very much, I will check it out!


----------



## foudarme

olddude said:


> I have a PSE Nova listed. it don't say nova 1 it says nova NRG cam string and cable lengths are the same. Here they are if you want to try them.
> str. 90.5 cable 35.5
> 015.5...27.5-32.5...(43 idler opt. 62.5 )...8.5...0
> >8............9.5...0


thanks bro ! that's the same lengthes so they are those I am looking for !


----------



## primal-bow

what no elite e-35 string?


----------



## skye5317

Post 5364


----------



## McMickster

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Faktor 34 with number 3 Z5 cams they'd be willing to share? Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## bingerarcher

jhhitman said:


> Really need help finding mission rally specs please.
> Thanks
> 
> Josh


Here's the serving specs for the Mission Rally. It's served long from the bottom to encompass a string stop. If no string stop is used than just serve same as the top. Can always serve in for a string stop later.
String 61.75" 0---25,28--33,9--0 bottom to top
Buss Cables x (2) 39.875" >-7-9,9--0


----------



## bingerarcher

bingerarcher said:


> Here's the serving specs for the Mission Rally. It's served long from the bottom to encompass a string stop. If no string stop is used than just serve same as the top. Can always serve in for a string stop later.
> String 61.75" 0---25,28--33,9--0 bottom to top
> Buss Cables x (2) 39.875" >-7-9,9--0


 Sorry for the typo. Top cam is 19"


----------



## bingerarcher

McMickster said:


> Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Faktor 34 with number 3 Z5 cams they'd be willing to share? Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


Here's what I have for the Hoyt Faktor 34 z5 rk3c .
String 60.125" 0--19.625,23-25.5,28-32,19.625-0
BC 36.625" >-7.625---17.5, 11.5--0
CC 38.75" 0--5.75,21.5--0


----------



## McMickster

Thank you so much bingerarcher, I really appreciate the help.


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have layouts for string and cable for a Golden Eagle Mossy Oak Express String 88.75 and Buss 39.75?
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have layouts for string and cable for a Golden Eagle Mossy Oak Express String 88.75 and Buss 39.75?
> Thanks so much in advance!


Correction, buss cable is 35.75, hand written limb specs not so clear. Any help on string layouts for this bow would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## broadheadnut

i need lengths and serving specs for a Hoyt Protec Single cam. Can anyone help????


----------



## broadheadnut

just found out the string is 59.5", buss is 41.5? and the control is broken so i dont have a measurement. if someone could help that would be great



broadheadnut said:


> i need lengths and serving specs for a Hoyt Protec Single cam. Can anyone help????


----------



## bingerarcher

broadheadnut said:


> just found out the string is 59.5", buss is 41.5? and the control is broken so i dont have a measurement. if someone could help that would be great


Do you know the year and which cam it has? Looking at the Hoyt tune charts it may be a 02' xt 2000(14" limbs, versa or vc on the cam) or a xt3000(15.5" limbs with excel or ec on the cam. Just measure the limbs might help. Let me know and I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## BEAR FOOT

2004 Darton Typhoon ext

anyone. Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT

anyone dartons string guide is down so id don't even have the lengths


----------



## BEAR FOOT

broadheadnut said:


> just found out the string is 59.5", buss is 41.5? and the control is broken so i dont have a measurement. if someone could help that would be great



check these see if you can find it

http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php


----------



## broadheadnut

BEAR FOOT said:


> check these see if you can find it
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php


 59.5 string 45.0 ctrl 41.0Buss..... looks like its a 2002 versa cam xt2000. I was missing the ctrl cable but these are the closest specs to the string and busscable that came off the bow. Thanks for your help! a single cam with two cables.... who would have thought!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT

No problem


----------



## broadheadnut

do you have serving specs for this?



BEAR FOOT said:


> No problem


----------



## BEAR FOOT

No I sure don't do you have the bow


----------



## broadheadnut

No. had this set called in, wondering if anyone has specs


----------



## bingerarcher

broadheadnut said:


> 59.5 string 45.0 ctrl 41.0Buss..... looks like its a 2002 versa cam xt2000. I was missing the ctrl cable but these are the closest specs to the string and busscable that came off the bow. Thanks for your help! a single cam with two cables.... who would have thought!!!


You should be able to use these specs. 05 Protec 58.5, 40.75, 44.125 Just use your lengths.
String: 14.5,27.5--34,14.5
BC: >8--10,8--0
CC: 0--11.5, 5.5--0


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a golden eagle proformula, cam trs-ff
string is 61 ", need buss cable lengths. thanks much in advance


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a hoyt vicxen g 3 cam?
str 53.5
bc 34 1/2
cc 36 3/4
thanks in advance


----------



## jhhitman

Thank you very much Bingerarcher. really appreciate it.


----------



## Molch

Can anyone help me?
I need the string servings for a 2007 PSE Catalyst NH with string stopper

String 56.5"

Thanks!


----------



## mlapa

Need some help, please!!!!

I need to find for a 1998 Hoyt Oasis Carbon Plus string servings specs.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## wookie

I have had a 2011 Mathews eZ-7 come to me with no strings and no limb sticker. Can someone help me out with specs for this bow. Thanks in advance


----------



## edmkills

wookie said:


> I have had a 2011 Mathews eZ-7 come to me with no strings and no limb sticker. Can someone help me out with specs for this bow. Thanks in advance


String 90 7/8 0 -- 25 --- 29 -(centre)- 33 --- 42 -- 77 1/2 --- 7 1/2 -- 0

Buss 34 1/2 > 6 1/4 -- 18 3/4 --- 9 1/2 -- 0


----------



## 1armarcher

Does anyone have the serving specs specs for a Mathews Legacy
string 91.75
cable 36.25

Thanks


----------



## wookie

edmkills said:


> String 90 7/8 0 -- 25 --- 29 -(centre)- 33 --- 42 -- 77 1/2 --- 7 1/2 -- 0
> 
> Buss 34 1/2 > 6 1/4 -- 18 3/4 --- 9 1/2 -- 0


Thank you! Muchly appreciated.


----------



## Molch

xyphophore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for serving specs for a *2012 Vantage Elite Plus GTX 6*
> 
> String 59.75
> Cc 45.25
> Bus 43.25
> 
> Thanks !


I need this to, anyone can help?


----------



## flag

Anybody have the string and cable specs for a parker phoniex 32


----------



## Taitor

Needing specs for '13 PSE Prophecy

String: 92.12"
Buss: 33.75"

Thanks


----------



## Huntinsker

Taitor said:


> Needing specs for '13 PSE Prophecy
> 
> String: 92.12"
> Buss: 33.75"
> 
> Thanks


You don't have to do the idler serving but I like to.


----------



## Huntinsker

1armarcher said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs specs for a Mathews Legacy
> string 91.75
> cable 36.25
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 1armarcher

Huntinsker said:


> View attachment 1847465


Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for a 2011 Bowtech Soldier ?
are they the same as the 2010?


Thanks in advance.

Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Never mind I found my chart! 2010 and 11 same


Hutch


----------



## simms

WIHoyt said:


> Searched over and over but no luck finding these. needing them by morning if possible
> Hoyt CRX 35 #2 Fuel cam
> String 55
> BC36.5
> CC 38.75
> Thanks in advance


Probably far far too late but for future reference:

String 55"

0--------15.5......21-24.5........26-31........15.5---------0

Control cable 38.75"

0-----------22.5..............6--------0

Yoke cable 36.5"

0--------9................16-------8<====0


----------



## simms

simms said:


> Probably far far too late but for future reference:
> 
> String 55"
> 
> 0--------15.5......21-23.5........26-31........15.5---------0
> 
> Control cable 38.75"
> 
> 0-----------22.5..............6--------0
> 
> Yoke cable 36.5"
> 
> 0--------9................16-------8<====0


Amendment to s/s position


----------



## chenashot

Looking for serving layout for a 2010 PSE Stinger. String 88.375", buss 32.625"

Thanks!


----------



## olddude

PSE Stinger str.88 3/8 cable 32 5/8
0...17...28-32...43-59...9...0
>7........8...0


chenashot said:


> Looking for serving layout for a 2010 PSE Stinger. String 88.375", buss 32.625"
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## redyak3

Anyone have the string/cable specs for an old PSE Beast?
Thanks


----------



## chenashot

olddude said:


> PSE Stinger str.88 3/8 cable 32 5/8
> 0...17...28-32...43-59...9...0
> >7........8...0


Thanks Olddude!


----------



## Taitor

anyone have specs for a Hoyt Faktor Turbo #2 RKT

String: 56.25"
CC: 36.88"
Buss: 34.63"

Thanks


----------



## sethbowman

Does anyone have 2011 high country speed pro x10 serving locations


----------



## mlapa

mlapa said:


> Need some help, please!!!!
> 
> I need to find for a 1998 Hoyt Oasis Carbon Plus string servings specs.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Anyone?!?!?


----------



## Core Archery

How bout a high country speed pro 10x?
Tnxs


----------



## sethbowman

Bueler. Bueler.


----------



## Core Archery

Exactly


----------



## ShawnRees

09 Hoyt Katera XL

Have bow in hand with cables but without a string. Am in need of the string length and serving specs for both the z3 and Cam & a 1/2 versions.

Please and thank you in advance.


----------



## BowStringDepot

This is what I have

View attachment Katera xl base3.pdf



Hutch


----------



## ShawnRees

Thanks, it may do the trick.


----------



## ShawnRees

2013 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL

Draw Length : 28"
Base Cam : 3.5
String : 59.5"
Control Cable : 45"
Buss Cable : 42"

Am in need of serving specs.


----------



## special

1997 Martin Cheetah M54 Z Cam anyone???

String... 57"
Buss Cables x 2 ...39"


----------



## BowStringDepot

special said:


> 1997 Martin Cheetah M54 Z Cam anyone???
> 
> String... 57"
> Buss Cables x 2 ...39"


Hey Special, just use these and change the string length. 

View attachment Jaguar.pdf



Hutch


----------



## olddude

Pro Comp Elite XL str.59.5 c.cable 45 buss 42
0...14.5...28-32.75...14.5...0
0...6.5............11...0
>...8............10...0


ShawnRees said:


> 2013 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL
> 
> Draw Length : 28"
> Base Cam : 3.5
> String : 59.5"
> Control Cable : 45"
> Buss Cable : 42"
> 
> Am in need of serving specs.


----------



## gerconesarchery

I am in need of serving lengths for the 2007 Ross CR334 string is 95 1/8 cable is 35 1/2 any help appreciated.


----------



## Huntinsker

gerconesarchery said:


> I am in need of serving lengths for the 2007 Ross CR334 string is 95 1/8 cable is 35 1/2 any help appreciated.


Not sure what year this is for but it's the same lengths of threads.


----------



## gerconesarchery

thank you I appreciate the info


----------



## Taitor

Anyone have Pro Comp Elite specs? Spiral x cam
Str 58.5 
BC 39
cc 42.25


----------



## Molch

Molch said:


> Can anyone help me?
> I need the string servings for a 2007 PSE Catalyst NH with string stopper
> 
> String 56.5"
> 
> Thanks!


Realy no one can help me to satisfy my customer???


----------



## retrieverfishin

Anybody have specs for a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL 4.0 String 63.5 CC 45.50 BC 42.50

Thanks!


----------



## olddude

I put in a request for the specs on a Pearson Dagger a while back,didn't get any replies and can't find anything on them. It is a single cam bow,lengths are str.86.5 cable 35.5, I think.Sure would appreciate any help. Thank you


----------



## animal killer

Anyone have the new Mathews Chill R and Creed XS specs? Could really use the Chillr bad. Thanks Animal Killer


----------



## WIHoyt

Martin Scepter v nitro 1.5 also known in 2013 as 3s. Needing these quickly. Thank you


----------



## Pixies

Anyone have specs for a 2014 PSE Dominator Max.

Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## animal killer

animal killer said:


> Anyone have the new Mathews Chill R and Creed XS specs? Could really use the Chillr bad. Thanks Animal Killer


looking at string and cable lengths...the cables are the same length as the mr series...the string is 1/2 inch difference. im thinking the same specs for a mr series will work for the chillr bow...


----------



## olddude

Mathews Creed xs str.88.5 cable 30.875
0...25.75...28 7/8-32.75...41.5-73.75...10.5...0

0...9.25...12-24.5< yoke end

Mathews Chill r str.63.25 cables 30.625 yokes 12.0

0...23.5...30-34...20.5...0

0...9...13 5/8-25.5...0 unserved loop x2

yokes are standard length and serving 0...4-8...0


animal killer said:


> Anyone have the new Mathews Chill R and Creed XS specs? Could really use the Chillr bad. Thanks Animal Killer


----------



## animal killer

olddude said:


> Mathews Creed xs str.88.5 cable 30.875
> 0...25.75...28 7/8-32.75...41.5-73.75...10.5...0
> 
> 0...9.25...12-24.5< yoke end
> 
> Mathews Chill r str.63.25 cables 30.625 yokes 12.0
> 
> 0...23.5...30-34...20.5...0
> 
> 0...9...13 5/8-25.5...0 unserved loop x2
> 
> yokes are standard length and serving 0...4-8...0



Thank you!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## novich69

String,cable and serving lengths for a 2012 Martin Silencer with Nitro Hybred cams.


----------



## BowStringDepot

novich69 said:


> String,cable and serving lengths for a 2012 Martin Silencer with Nitro Hybred cams.


This is what I have for 2011 
View attachment Silencer Nitro.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Looking for 2011 PSE Stinger HP / string @ 88.37 & cable @ 32.62 serving spec's


----------



## BowStringDepot

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Looking for 2011 PSE Stinger HP / string @ 88.37 & cable @ 32.62 serving spec's


this is the closest I have
View attachment Stinger Ni NGR.pdf




Hutch


----------



## skullerud

String layout for Hoyt Trykon Jr anyone?


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for some info on the oneida Ospreys. Anyone have some specs for the lengths and servings??


----------



## Taitor

anyone have specs for a 2012 Martin rytera alien z? Single cam

string: 99"
Buss: 39.5"


----------



## broadheadnut

hey guys, anyone have the serving specs for a Horton Fury Crossbow string? 40" is the length i believe


----------



## broadheadnut

??????



broadheadnut said:


> hey guys, anyone have the serving specs for a Horton Fury Crossbow string? 40" is the length i believe


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have a 2014 hoyt carbon spyder 30? #2 cam
Str 53 bc 31 5/8 cc 337/8
Thanks in advance


----------



## GRIM

Anyone?


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have the lengths and layouts for the 2014 Bear Anarchy HC?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## olddude

Bear Anarchy HC cam str.62 5/16 buss 36 7/8 control 38.75

0...22.5...29.5-34...21.0...0
sp nks 1 set of 3 @17 5/8 top & bottom cam

0...5............22.25...0

0...8...19.25-30< yoke end


RHardesty said:


> Anyone have the lengths and layouts for the 2014 Bear Anarchy HC?
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> Bear Anarchy HC cam str.62 5/16 buss 36 7/8 control 38.75
> 
> 0...22.5...29.5-34...21.0...0
> sp nks 1 set of 3 @17 5/8 top & bottom cam
> 
> 0...5............22.25...0
> 
> 0...8...19.25-30< yoke end


Thanks olddude, appreciate it very much!!


----------



## wca strings

ill share !!!!


----------



## wca strings

Anyone have new hoyt pro egde specs? #2 and #3 cams.


----------



## Huntinsker

broadheadnut said:


> hey guys, anyone have the serving specs for a Horton Fury Crossbow string? 40" is the length i believe


I had a string for this in my hands 2 weeks ago. To me it seemed that there was about 6-7" center with about a 3" gap on either side. So that'd be about 14" on each end serving. I can't sy for certain but that should get you pretty close if you dare to use it.


----------



## skullerud

Serving layout forBowtech insanity cpxl, anyone?


----------



## olddude

Page 138 post #3440


skullerud said:


> Serving layout forBowtech insanity cpxl, anyone?


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,

I'm looking for serving specs for a 2008 HOYT KATERA XL / Cam &1/2 Plus #5
ST : 58.5
BC : 37.5
CC : 40

Thanks in advance !


----------



## WIHoyt

2014 Hoyt Ignite
String 57" 0-18,27-31,18
Buss cable X2 31" 0-9.......7" yoke


----------



## olddude

HCA Brute Force str. 89.5
Did a search and can't find. Can someone help me out?
Thanks.


----------



## olddude

Anybody


olddude said:


> HCA Brute Force str. 89.5
> Did a search and can't find. Can someone help me out?
> Thanks.


----------



## K.G.K.

How mamy strands for a Mathews Creed string?


----------



## Huntinsker

K.G.K. said:


> How mamy strands for a Mathews Creed string?


Depends on what material and personal preference. I like 22 or 24 of 452x. The material companies have strand count suggestions on their websites. Just check them out.


----------



## K.G.K.

Great...thx!


----------



## McMickster

I need serving specs for a Prime One badly please, if anyone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BowStringDepot

McMickster said:


> I need serving specs for a Prime One badly please, if anyone can help. Thanks in advance.


Here is a link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&page=221&p=1068969046&highlight=prime%20one#post1068969046


Hutch


----------



## McMickster

Working off of my phone and totally missed that one. Thanks Hutch, I really appreciate the help.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have the specs for a Carbon overdrive bowtech?

string 59 11/16 
Buss 34 7/8


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Really need this one and I know its a 2014 but if anyone has the specs I appreciate it. 


BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Carbon overdrive bowtech?
> 
> string 59 11/16
> Buss 34 7/8
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## olddude

Carbon Overdrive str 59 11/16 cables 34 7/8

0...21.25...23-25.25...27.5-32...21.25...0
sp nks 2 sets if 2 on each end start @ 18-19.5

0...11.75...15 1/8-23.25...6.75 < yoke end x2


BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Carbon overdrive bowtech?
> 
> string 59 11/16
> Buss 34 7/8
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Thanks olddude!!

Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for specs for a Bear Agenda 6 and a Diamond Fear No Evil. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## olddude

Bear Agenda 6 str. 61 3/16 buss 33 3/8 control 35 1/8

0...21.5...28.75-32.75...21.5...0
sp nks Bottom cam 3 @ 18.25 Top cam 3 @ 18.75

0...5...........11...0

yoke end >...7............9...0

The Agenda 7 is the same except the str.length is 61 1/16, cables are the same.
I don't have the Fear No Evil specs.


Barn Burner said:


> Looking for specs for a Bear Agenda 6 and a Diamond Fear No Evil. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## A.j.

Hey fellas! Looking for serving specs and locations on a Bowtech BRIGADIER! Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## RHardesty

This may be a tough one? Does anyone and string and cable dimensions and layouts for a 2013 Darton DS 3800?
It would be very much appreciated, and thank you in advance!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys need these specs pronto if you can
Martin Cougar III Elite with nitrous C cam 
string 62"
cable: uknown

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## Huntinsker

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for specs for a Bear Agenda 6 and a Diamond Fear No Evil. Any help would be awesome.


Diamond Fear No Evil is just the Diamond Deadeye with a new "awesome" name.


----------



## bingerarcher

A.j. said:


> Hey fellas! Looking for serving specs and locations on a Bowtech BRIGADIER! Thanks in advanced!!


This is what I have:
10 bowtech brigadier 
ST 61 3/8 15, 23.5-25.5, 28.5-33.5, 15
CC (2) 45 5/8 9.75, 18.75-23.75 top, 22- 26.5 bottom, 6.25
2 sp nxs @ 14 3/8 each side


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys need these specs pronto if you can
> Martin Cougar III Elite with nitrous C cam
> string 62"
> cable: 43"
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


Cable 43"


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ok guys I'm in need pretty bad on this one,and it's practically an antique lol
Bear first strike XLR
bow came in with no sticker or string so I have no clue of string length..if any body can help it'd be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Huntinsker

bucks/bulls said:


> Ok guys I'm in need pretty bad on this one,and it's practically an antique lol
> Bear first strike XLR
> bow came in with no sticker or string so I have no clue of string length..if any body can help it'd be greatly appreciated! Thanks


A quick google image search took me to an ebay listing for that bow. It shows a pic of the limb sticker but can't quite read the string length. It is easily visible but the second number is hard to tell what it is. My guess is 60 1/2" but take a look and see what you think. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAR-FIRST-STRIKE-XLR-COMPOUND-BOW-DRAW-LENGTH-31-/171218504418

Oh and they're only asking $325 so you may want to jump on it quick before it's gone haha.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Huntinsker said:


> A quick google image search took me to an ebay listing for that bow. It shows a pic of the limb sticker but can't quite read the string length. It is easily visible but the second number is hard to tell what it is. My guess is 60 1/2" but take a look and see what you think. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAR-FIRST-STRIKE-XLR-COMPOUND-BOW-DRAW-LENGTH-31-/171218504418
> 
> Oh and they're only asking $325 so you may want to jump on it quick before it's gone haha.


Thanks bud! But I think I'll wait to buy it till it hits Craig's list lol.. Pressed it and measured and came up pretty darn close to 61..so I'm betting 60 1/2 will be fine..


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Did a search and cant find it. Looking for serving specs for Spyder 34 1.1 cam. Thanks in advance!


Still looking for this one. Thanks guys!


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> This may be a tough one? Does anyone and string and cable dimensions and layouts for a 2013 Darton DS 3800?
> It would be very much appreciated, and thank you in advance!


Anyone? Need these in a bad way, could use 2011-13, thanks for any help!


----------



## bucks/bulls

11 Darton 3800

String 59 7/8

0---18 3/4---23--25 1/4---28--33 1/4---18 3/4---0

CC 32 1/2. 

0---10 3/4----------3 1/2--(3"unserved loop)

Harnass (yoke) 14"

0---3 1/2--------3 1/2---0

8 speed nocs each top/bottom cam @ 16 5/8 at the center


----------



## RHardesty

bucks/bulls said:


> 11 Darton 3800
> 
> String 59 7/8
> 
> 0---18 3/4---23--25 1/4---28--33 1/4---18 3/4---0
> 
> CC 32 1/2.
> 
> 0---10 3/4----------3 1/2--(3"unserved loop)
> 
> Harnass (yoke) 14"
> 
> 0---3 1/2--------3 1/2---0
> 
> 8 speed nocs each top/bottom cam @ 16 5/8 at the center


bucks/bulls Thank You so much!!! You made our day! Hope we can repay you down the road!


----------



## bucks/bulls

RHardesty said:


> bucks/bulls Thank You so much!!! You made our day! Hope we can repay you down the road!


No worries bud..glad I could help.


----------



## Taitor

Looking for Elite Spirit serving specs


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Looking for serving layout for a Stevens Inception!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

High Country Brute Force


----------



## ShawnRees

Looking for the String Length and serving specs for a 2010 Darton Pro 3800...

Please and THANK YOU !!!


----------



## Babooze

ShawnRees said:


> Looking for the String Length and serving specs for a 2010 Darton Pro 3800...
> 
> Please and THANK YOU !!!


Is it the same as the 3800QL?


----------



## Babooze

Not the same sorry. Didnt see the "Pro" in front.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

need serving specs for a Hoyt Faktor 30 and a Stevens Inception


----------



## bingerarcher

sniper10177 said:


> need serving specs for a Hoyt Faktor 30 and a Stevens Inception


Hoyt Factor 30
ST 52.875 17.75, 19.25-22, 25.5-29.75, 16.25
CC 33.75 19, 5.5
BC 31.50 > 7.625-13.5, 9


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

thank you sir!


----------



## ky.trophy

Need 2011 Alphaelite #3 fuel cam serving specs.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## K.G.K.

Anyone have a string chart for a Mathews Helim? I'm not getting any result when I search the thread. Sorry if ts redundant. Thanks!!


----------



## RHardesty

K.G.K. said:


> Anyone have a string chart for a Mathews Helim? I'm not getting any result when I search the thread. Sorry if ts redundant. Thanks!!


K.G.K. Try post #4281 pg.172. I hope this helps!


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody have pse full throttle specs yet? Thanks a ton! -Jeremy


----------



## olddude

2014 PSE Full Throttle str.61.875 buss 35.5 con. 37.75

0...21.25...24 1/8-26.5...28.5-32 5/8...21.25...0
sp.nks. 5 on each end but only 1 at a time start @ 16.5-17.5-18.5-19.5-20 5/8. same on both ends
0...4.5.............11...0
>7........8...0 cam end
These were taken off of the factory strings.


archeryshack said:


> Anybody have pse full throttle specs yet? Thanks a ton! -Jeremy


----------



## Babooze

Looking for the specs for a Bear/Jennings Buckmaster Spirit. Single cam, Unknown year. Will try to get more info as its available. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Looking for the specs for a Bear/Jennings Buckmaster Spirit. Single cam, Unknown year. Will try to get more info as its available. Thanks in advance!


String:85.25
Cbl: 36.25
Hope that helps anybody who might have the serving specs!


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Ultramag. Thanks in advance. 
ST--50"
CC--40.5"
BC--38.25"


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

looking for serving specs for a PSE Drive LT


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> String:85.25
> Cbl: 36.25
> Hope that helps anybody who might have the serving specs!


ttt


----------



## TwistedStrings

Hi Guys im in real need of the string specs for a PSE dmoinator Max single cam and a Mathews Conquest4 with mini max cam


----------



## Huntinsker

TwistedStrings said:


> Hi Guys im in real need of the string specs for a PSE dmoinator Max single cam and a Mathews Conquest4 with mini max cam


----------



## bingerarcher

TwistedStrings said:


> Hi Guys im in real need of the string specs for a PSE dmoinator Max single cam and a Mathews Conquest4 with mini max cam


Here is the serving specs for a PSE Dominator Max. I will send speed nock settings tomorrow.
ST 63.375"
17.375,25.125-27.875,30.25-34.25,17.875
BC 42"
>7.5-9.5,8-0
CC 43.375"
10,4


----------



## bingerarcher

bingerarcher said:


> Here is the serving specs for a PSE Dominator Max. I will send speed nock settings tomorrow.
> ST 63.375"
> 17.375,25.125-27.875,30.25-34.25,17.875
> BC 42"
> >7.5-9.5,8-0
> CC 43.375"
> 10,4


Sorry, somehow didn't see single cam, Will check tomorrow


----------



## olddude

mission maniac, sure could use this one.


----------



## Core Archery

Ross crave single cam?


----------



## Core Archery

Anyone have the Ross ?


----------



## Core Archery

Bump for the ross


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a Mathews rezen 6.5. Thanks in advance. 

string 90 3/4
cable 34 1/2


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have the 2014 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite #2 cam? Really just need end serving lengths for the speed nocks


----------



## RHardesty

Pietro65 said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Mathews rezen 6.5. Thanks in advance.
> 
> string 90 3/4
> cable 34 1/2


Pietro, here's what I have for Reezen 6.5 & 7.0

String 19/27.5-31.5/41.5-75.25/8.5

Y-cable >6-18.5/9

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pietro65

> Pietro, ecco quello che ho per Reezen 6.5 & 7.0 String 19/27.5-31.5/41.5-75.25/8.5 cavo a Y> 6-18,5 / 9 Spero che questo aiuti!


thank you very much RHardesty you are a friend. sorry for English not correct. thanks from Italy


----------



## RHardesty

Pietro65 said:


> thank you very much RHardesty you are a friend. sorry for English not correct. thanks from Italy


pietro65, You are very welcome, glad we could help!


----------



## bingerarcher

Pietro65 said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Mathews rezen 6.5. Thanks in advance.
> 
> string 90 3/4
> cable 34 1/2


ST 0-19,27.5-31.5,41.5-75.25,8.5-0
BC >6-18.5,9-0
Check your BC length. I have 34.25 for a 09/10


----------



## Pietro65

> ]bingerarcher;1069435517]ST 0-19,27.5-31.5,41.5-75.25,8.5-0
> BC >6-18.5,9-0
> Check your BC length. I have 34.25 for a 09/1


Bingerarcher thank you very much, I have the mathews technical specification 
string 90 3/4 cable 34 1/2
https://0347f78499dbffa2d06c-6b5498...tent/uploads/2013/06/Tech-Sheet-all-bows-.pdf


----------



## broadheadnut

does anyone have serving specs for this bow?



Bowstrings Aust said:


> Measurements - Bow Logic 32
> String - 86"
> Cable - 33 7/8"
> 
> Here... http://www.kodiak-outdoors.com/pages/owners_guide.html


----------



## xyphophore

Hello,

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2006 Hoyt Lazer Tec / Cam &1/2 #2
ST : 48.5
CC : 38
BC : 35.75

Thanks in advance


----------



## RHardesty

xyphophore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2006 Hoyt Lazer Tec / Cam &1/2 #2
> ST : 48.5
> CC : 38
> BC : 35.75
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is what I have,

2006 Hoyt LazerTec #2 Cam&1/2
St. 48.50 11/22.50-28/11

Cc. 38 12/6

Bc. 35.75 Y8/11cam

Hope this helps!!


----------



## xyphophore

Thanks a lot RHardesty
That's exactly what I was looking for.

(and please forgive me for my bad english)


----------



## RHardesty

xyphophore said:


> Thanks a lot RHardesty
> That's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> (and please forgive me for my bad english)


No problem, you are welcome, just glad I could help!


----------



## olddude

Reflex Prowler str. 97.0 cable 41.0 
Did a search but can't find. Can anybody help? Thanks.


----------



## stoasteirer

Please for help - i need for Alpha Elite RKT #2 serving specs.
thanks 

56.5 string
40.75 cc
38.5 bus


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Reflex Prowler str. 97.0 cable 41.0
> Did a search but can't find. Can anybody help? Thanks.


Still need these.thanks


----------



## McMickster

If anyone has serving specs for 2014 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite with #3 cams, I would really appreciate the help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokin12ring

Looking for serving specs for 2012 hoyt contender elite 2.5 spirals Xt 2000 limbs thanks


----------



## stoasteirer

stoasteirer said:


> Please for help - i need for Alpha Elite RKT #2 serving specs.
> thanks
> 
> 56.5 string
> 40.75 cc
> 38.5 bus


Please - Still need these. thanks


----------



## Core Archery

Concept believer anyone?


----------



## broadheadnut

anyone have specs for a PCEXL with 2.5 spirals?


----------



## mkohler126

looking for string and cable sizes for a jennings barracuda AIR! any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Core Archery

concept believer?


----------



## Core Archery

*elite hunter with HS cams?*


----------



## Core Archery

Bump


----------



## smokin12ring

broadheadnut said:


> anyone have specs for a PCEXL with 2.5 spirals?


String 0-14.5 center 28-32.75 14.5-0
Control 0-6.5 11-0
Buss >8 10-0


----------



## BEAR FOOT

bowtech lady hawk 

anyone?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

somebody anybody?


----------



## Core Archery

Elite hunter hs bump!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Core Archery said:


> Elite hunter hs bump!


I would think the only difference between this and the hunter would be string end servings. HS string is 3" shorter, cables are the same. Just take an inch off string end serving and go from there. That leaves about the same amount of room for a peep and speed nocks.


----------



## Core Archery

Dna sp anyone?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Core Archery said:


> Dna sp anyone?


2014 DNA sp
String 58 11/16
0--20 3/4--22 5/8-26 7/8--26 7/8-31--20 3/4--0

Buss 32 1/4
>8-10----------8---0

Control 34
0---10---------3 1/2---0

Speed nocs same both ends 
Start 16" x 7 nocs
18 1/2 x2 nocs
20 1/4 x 1 noc


----------



## BEAR FOOT

lady hawk please someone must have this


----------



## BEAR FOOT

hunter hs 

15----19.5-21.75---25--29----15

cables are the same


----------



## Core Archery

*Diamond nitrous ?*


----------



## Core Archery

Bump for nitrous?


----------



## Core Archery

Nobody?


----------



## Core Archery

Nitrous?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Latham?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Stupid auto correct


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Ladyhawk?


----------



## simms

stoasteirer said:


> Please - Still need these. thanks


Do you still need these dude?


----------



## simms

Does anyone have the 2011 Dominator TH specs? Str 61.75, cables 46/41.62???


----------



## Core Archery

Nitrous? Diamond


----------



## Taitor

Looking for serving specs for a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element. Also hoping someone had the speed nock sets for those. 

String: 51.25
Buss: 33
Control: 35.5

Thanks


----------



## RHardesty

simms said:


> Does anyone have the 2011 Dominator TH specs? Str 61.75, cables 46/41.62???


Simms, here you go!

2011 PSE Dominator Pro TH St. 61 3/4" Cc. 46" Y. 41 5/8"

St. 15.25/24.5-26.25/29.25-33.25/16.50

Cc. 6/9

Yca. Y7/9 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Bowtech ladyhawk ?


----------



## RHardesty

Taitor said:


> Looking for serving specs for a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element. Also hoping someone had the speed nock sets for those.
> 
> String: 51.25
> Buss: 33
> Control: 35.5
> 
> Thanks


Taitor, hope I'm not too late...

2012 Hoyt Carbon Element RKT #2cam st. 51.25 cc. 35.50 Buss 33.00

St. 16/19-21.50/25.25-29.25/16

Cc. 19.25/6

Buss Y9.50-15/8.75 cam

Don't have factory speed nock locations, we install 2 Speed Sleeves on bottom, 1 on top, if requested.


----------



## olddude

Here is the speed nock measurements for the element
bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start @ 13.25-14.75. top cam 1 set of 4 [email protected] 14.75


Taitor said:


> Looking for serving specs for a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element. Also hoping someone had the speed nock sets for those.
> 
> String: 51.25
> Buss: 33
> Control: 35.5
> 
> Thanks


----------



## olddude

Need a couple bows guys
I need specs for 2005 Pearson pride
I need specs for a Mcpherson, Edge don't year
Thanks for any help


----------



## Purka

String length for 2012 PSE Omen 29" please


----------



## bucks/bulls

Purka said:


> String length for 2012 PSE Omen 29" please


2012 omen pro
String 65 1/16
Top cam end
0--21--29 5/16-32 5/16--35 9/16-37 1/16--42 1/16--0 bottom cam 

Control 38 11/16
0-----11----------3 1/2----0

Buss 35 11/16 
>8-10---------8----0


----------



## Purka

Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Still need ladyhawk


----------



## olddude

Here's a good one 
Browning Mirage ZX it was made in 2003-2004, it has a reverse idler wheel of some sort. The buss cable starts on the bottom cam as normal then it splits up close to the idler where it splits and goes on a small idler on either side of the big idler,Then it goes back down to the cam and the yoke splits like a normal yoke and hooks to the outside of the limbs on axle spools on bottom limb. the cable guard has a cable slide with 3 notches. the buss cable use'es 2 and the string use'es 1. Any way I've never seen this before and I need the serving lengths for this bow. The str.87.75 cable 71.50 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have serving specs for Hoyt pro comp elite?
With spiral x can & 1/2.
String-56.75
Buss-39.25
Control-42.25. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Johntstring

#2 cams on the Hoyt pro comp elite


----------



## Core Archery

Diamond nitrous


----------



## retrieverfishin

Looking for layout on a 2010 Darton Pro S 2500 S-59 C - 32 11/16 Y - 14

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## A.j.

Looking for a serving layout for a Hoyt ViperTec XT1000 with #6 Cam1/2


----------



## flag

What are the lengths for that vipertec I have some specs for one but I don't know if they are what you need


----------



## Huntinsker

A.j. said:


> Looking for a serving layout for a Hoyt ViperTec XT1000 with #6 Cam1/2


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Anyone have the Xpedtion Xcentric?


----------



## olddude

Barn Burner said:


> Anyone have the Xpedtion Xcentric?


Xpedition Xcentric str.57 6/32 buss 34.0 con. 36.5
0...19.25...21.5-23.5...26.75-30.75...19.25...0
sp noks 2-4-2 start @ 15.25-16.5-18.5 top & bottom cam is the same
0...5............10...0
>8.............10...0 cam end. these bows come with the yoke not served at split, (called soft yoke I believe) but I went ahead and served at 8"


----------



## ShawnRees

Am in need of the serving specs for a Darton DS 4500.

String 63 1/8"
Cables 36 1/4" 
Yokes 14 1/2" 

Please and thank you.


----------



## olddude

Darton DS 4500
0...16.5...25.25-26.75...29.5-33.5...16.5...0
sp noks 4 at each end start @ 15 1/8"
power cables have 1.5" finished loop on the end with 3.5" serving.
0...3.5................10.25...0 x2
yoke cables 
0...4..................4...0 x2


ShawnRees said:


> Am in need of the serving specs for a Darton DS 4500.
> 
> String 63 1/8"
> Cables 36 1/4"
> Yokes 14 1/2"
> 
> Please and thank you.


----------



## Core Archery

Nitrous still?


----------



## zonker892

Anyone have serving specs for a Hot pro edge with #3 cam?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

anyone have the serving schedule for crossbows??? I need them for a horton havoc. String only


----------



## Huntinsker

Core Archery said:


> Nitrous still?


I can't find anything on the Nitrous other than it was very similar to their Marquis and didn't have a string stop. It seems it was a private label "exclusive" for a smaller retailer.


----------



## hersh32

Diamond (sportsmans warehouse) Nitrous 95-1/2" string 36" bus

0-9-------66-------------------44--------33------28-----19----0

0-9-------6-1/2 split


----------



## SlinginZ7

Anyone have specs for a 2012 Elite Tour?


----------



## SlinginZ7

stoasteirer said:


> Please - Still need these. thanks












Hope this helps


----------



## SlinginZ7

2014 CS Turbo #3 Z5










2014 CS Turbo #2 Z5










2014 Pro Edge Elite #2 Z5










All of these serving specs were measured off bows and I have made strings with them to install. They all worked our great for me.


----------



## olddude

Elite Tour str. 58 5/8 cables 41 15/16
0...15.5...22.75-24.5...28-32...15.5...0
0...5.5..............9...0 x2


SlinginZ7 said:


> Anyone have specs for a 2012 Elite Tour?


----------



## SlinginZ7

olddude said:


> Elite Tour str. 58 5/8 cables 41 15/16
> 0...15.5...22.75-24.5...28-32...15.5...0
> 0...5.5..............9...0 x2


Thank you sir


----------



## n2bows

Anyone have the string and cables serving specs for a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite with 2.5 spiral cams?


----------



## spotshooter300

Seems my thread is still going strong!!
Keep archery growing by including others that have never shot archery


----------



## Taitor

does anyone have speed nock locations for a '11 Bowtech Invasion?


----------



## olddude

sp noks 2 sets of 3 on each end start @ 16.25-18 3/8" (Bowtech Invasion)


Taitor said:


> does anyone have speed nock locations for a '11 Bowtech Invasion?


----------



## buddy13

C


Breathn said:


> if it is standard and not minimax then here it is.
> 93 1/8 S
> 38 7/8 C
> 
> 16.5"---27.5-32-------45"-60.5-------8".
> 
> cable has 9in serving


Can you explain the cable a little better thank you david


----------



## Huntinsker

buddy13 said:


> C
> 
> Can you explain the cable a little better thank you david


It just means that the end serving on the buss cable is 9". You can make the yoke as long as you want but most people make them between 7 - 9" long. 
So it'd be something like this.

>--7==8.5-----9===0


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Saw some guys looking but never found the specs for the Quest Smoke
s-92 5/8
bc-35 5/16

thanks!


----------



## simms

Anyone got the serving layouts for the Bear Siren? Str 82 1/4 cable 32 1/8 

cheers in advance


----------



## ShawnRees

Am in need of specs for a PSE ROGUE.

Please and thank you.


----------



## edmkills

BC Bowstrings said:


> Saw some guys looking but never found the specs for the Quest Smoke
> s-92 5/8
> bc-35 5/16
> 
> thanks!


s-92 5/8 0 -- 17 --- 23 --25 --- 28 -- 33 1/4 --- 44 3/8 -- 64 3/8 --- 8 1/2 -- 0

bc-35 5/16 > 7 -9 ---12 1/2 --0


----------



## olddude

Bear Siren str.82.25 buss cable 32 1/8
0...17...23 3/8-28...34-56 3/8...8...0
>5.5.................8...0


simms said:


> Anyone got the serving layouts for the Bear Siren? Str 82 1/4 cable 32 1/8
> 
> cheers in advance


----------



## BC Bowstrings

edmkills said:


> s-92 5/8 0 -- 17 --- 23 --25 --- 28 -- 33 1/4 --- 44 3/8 -- 64 3/8 --- 8 1/2 -- 0
> 
> bc-35 5/16 > 7 -9 ---12 1/2 --0



Thanks!


----------



## Archery dynamic

Need lengths of everything and servings specs for a Mathews Monster Chill


----------



## juspassinthru

Looking for string/cable specs for a 1995-96 Hoyt Mystic Invader. Thanks


----------



## olddude

mathews chill str. 60.75 cables 28 1/8 yokes 12.0
0...25.5...28.5-32.5...19.75...0
cables, cam end 0...9...11.5-23.......0 this end is unserved. x2
yokes, no serving on ends.Put 4"of serving in [email protected] 4 and 8" x2


Archery dynamic said:


> Need lengths of everything and servings specs for a Mathews Monster Chill


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hoyt faktor 34 anybody have speed nock locations?

Thanks!!

Hutch


----------



## McMickster

Hoyt faktor 34 anybody have speed nock locations?

Thanks!!

Hutch


Which cam? I have the location for #3 cam. Cam serving is 19 1/4, first set of speed nocks at 16 3/8 and the second set at 18in.


----------



## cubsfan

I need specs for a couple bows please...
PSE Omen Max
Mathews MR 6
Thank you!!


----------



## cubsfan

cubsfan said:


> I need specs for a couple bows please...
> PSE Omen Max
> Mathews MR 6
> Thank you!!


Found them. I just realized you could search the thread:wink:


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anybody have or know if the 2013 Chill r specs are the same as 2014 Chill r


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Anybody have or know if the 2013 Chill r specs are the same as 2014 Chill r
> 
> 
> Hutch


Sorry Does anyone have the specs for a 2014 Chill r 

St 63.25
Cables 30 5/8


Hutch


----------



## SlinginZ7

BowStringDepot said:


> Sorry Does anyone have the specs for a 2014 Chill r
> 
> St 63.25
> Cables 30 5/8
> 
> 
> Hutch


I do at my shop. I will post them tomorrow night.


----------



## BowStringDepot

SlinginZ7 said:


> I do at my shop. I will post them tomorrow night.


Thanks

Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have serving specs for an Obsession Knightmare 2014





Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have serving specs for an Obsession Knightmare 2014
also does anyone have the speed nock locations for this bow.

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## olddude

2014 ChillR str.63.25 power cables 30 5/8 yokes 12.0
0...23.5...30-34...20.5...0
0...9...13 5/8-25.5......0 unserved loop x2
yokes serv 4" in middle @ 4-8" x2


BowStringDepot said:


> Sorry Does anyone have the specs for a 2014 Chill r
> 
> St 63.25
> Cables 30 5/8
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## retrieverfishin

Probably blind, but anyone have specs for an Hoyt Alphamax 32 XTR #2? S-51.5 / CC-36 / BC-33.75


----------



## speedytt

i need a string and cable size for a 2012 martin nemeis with hybrid two cam , came from the factory with no spect.


----------



## jhhitman

Alphamax 32 #2 cam


string 51.5:> 0-15.5/ 19.5-21.5/ 25.25-29.25/ 15.5-0
control 36:> 0-6/ 12-0
buss:> 0-11/ 10-8 <


----------



## retrieverfishin

jhhitman said:


> Alphamax 32 #2 cam
> 
> 
> string 51.5:> 0-15.5/ 19.5-21.5/ 25.25-29.25/ 15.5-0
> control 36:> 0-6/ 12-0
> buss:> 0-11/ 10-8 <


Thanks!


----------



## BowStringDepot

speedytt said:


> i need a string and cable size for a 2012 martin nemeis with hybrid two cam , came from the factory with no spect.


These are for the 2.0 cam if you need the 1.5 let me know.

View attachment Nemesis 2.0.pdf



Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have serving specs for an Obsession Knightmare 2013
also does anyone have the speed nock locations for this bow.

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for serving numbers on a Obsession Lethal Force 2. Any help would be awesome.

Thanks Matt


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have serving specs for an Obsession Knightmare 2013
> also does anyone have the speed nock locations for this bow.
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


S-58 7/8
0---18...23 3/8---24 7/8...28---32....18---0

nocks---start at 17 3/4 and apply (4) back towards loop, then a 1" space and 2 more--same both ends
This is from Todd at Obsession.

c-38 3/16
0---9 1/2...5---0


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Barn Burner said:


> Looking for serving numbers on a Obsession Lethal Force 2. Any help would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks Matt


Same as the knightmare above^^^^


----------



## BowStringDepot

BC Bowstrings said:


> S-58 7/8
> 0---18...23 3/8---24 7/8...28---32....18---0
> 
> nocks---start at 17 3/4 and apply (4) back towards loop, then a 1" space and 2 more--same both ends
> This is from Todd at Obsession.
> 
> c-38 3/16
> 0---9 1/2...5---0


Thanks Rick


----------



## WIHoyt

New Breed Eclipse 58.25 and 38 7/8 I found some conflicting numbers on here and center servings seem off being only 3 inches long according to the charts I found here. If anyone has good numbers please let me know


----------



## freefall619

Hey gents,
Would any of you happen to have serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite, 4.5 Spiral Cam?
Thank you,
J


----------



## WIHoyt

freefall619 said:


> Hey gents,
> Would any of you happen to have serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite, 4.5 Spiral Cam?
> Thank you,
> J


I dont have my charts with me here at work but if you look at the servings for any 4.5 spiral cam bow that will give you all the lengths and the nock point is 1.5" up from center of the string. measure up 2" and down 3" from the nock point location for center serving


----------



## retrieverfishin

Anbody have the Obsession Evolution?


----------



## bowtecee

Evolution same as knightmare. Has added set of speed nocks like addiction


----------



## zonker892

does anyone have the serving specs for a APA M34?? Thanks


----------



## freefall619

WIHoyt said:


> I dont have my charts with me here at work but if you look at the servings for any 4.5 spiral cam bow that will give you all the lengths and the nock point is 1.5" up from center of the string. measure up 2" and down 3" from the nock point location for center serving


Thank you.


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody got a 2013 PSE Phenom? Thanks!


----------



## baldyhunter

How about an rpm 360.........anyone


----------



## zonker892

Anyone on the APA M34?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

any serving specs for a 04 Razortec String- 50 Control -37.5 Buss - 34.75.....


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hogwire Strings said:


> any serving specs for a 04 Razortec String- 50 Control -37.5 Buss - 34.75.....


Here ya go!!
View attachment Razor Tec.pdf


Hutch


----------



## Huntrocksprings

Anybody have serving specs for a helim


----------



## BowStringDepot

Huntrocksprings said:


> Anybody have serving specs for a helim


here ya go!
View attachment Heli-m.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Huntrocksprings

Thank you


----------



## BowStringDepot

archeryshack said:


> Anybody got a 2013 PSE Phenom? Thanks!


String:59-1/8" 0---17 3/8--22 3/8--25 1/8---27.75---31.75-------17 3/8----0
buss:37-7/8" 0---8----7.5--9.5<
Cc: 39.25 0---10---------4---0 1/2 Loops 
speed nocks [email protected] 5/8 [email protected] [email protected]

Hutch


----------



## archeryshack

Thanks Hutch!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

bowtecee said:


> Evolution same as knightmare. Has added set of speed nocks like addiction


Needs 19 1/2" end servings though for the extra nocks.


----------



## olddude

RPM 360 str. 61 1/8 Buss cables 34 5/16
0...22.25...23.75-25 7/8...29-33...22.25...0
sp noks one set of 2 and 6 at each end, start @ 19 1/8 and 20 1/8
0...9.25...14-22 3/8...6< yoke end x2


baldyhunter said:


> How about an rpm 360.........anyone


----------



## olddude

Mcpherson Edge
Could use this one str.56.5 buss 35.5 con. 37.0
hope someone will share serv specs...Thanks


----------



## droptine801

anyone have specs for 2010 Admiral FLX


----------



## BowStringDepot

droptine801 said:


> anyone have specs for 2010 Admiral FLX


Here ya go!
View attachment Admiral FLX.pdf




Hutch


----------



## droptine801

thanks


----------



## mfr22

Tried a search and couldnt find them. I need serving specs for a 2006 Diamond Victory, single cam, 28" draw. String - 87 5/8, cable - 35 5/8. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anyone have carbon element RKT #2 serving specs? I thought I saw it in here before but can't find it now.. Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

bucks/bulls said:


> Anyone have carbon element RKT #2 serving specs? I thought I saw it in here before but can't find it now.. Thanks


Here is what I have
View attachment Carbon Element #2.pdf



Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

That'd be the one,thanks hutch!


----------



## skye5317

Anyone have the 2014 Mission Blaze serving specs?


----------



## olddude

Mission Blaze str.63 1/8 cables 30 3/8 yokes 12.0
0...20.75...25 1/8-27 58...30-34...20 75...0
0...2.................9...0 x2
yokes have 4" of serving in the middle @ 4-8" x2
the servings were measured from factory strings, the lengths of strings/cables came from their web site.


skye5317 said:


> Anyone have the 2014 Mission Blaze serving specs?


----------



## jhhitman

Anyone have specs for a Pearson venom? Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Rampage not xt
58.25 string
38.75 cc
75.75 buss



Hutch


----------



## OCD

Any body have lengths and serving specs for a PSE Phenom SD yet?


----------



## bucks/bulls

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Rampage not xt
> 58.25 string
> 38.75 cc
> 75.75 buss
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Man hutch,that's gotta be a Guinness book record for longest buss cable lol

Look up post #2172 page 87 and there's what you need..


----------



## Huntrocksprings

Serving specs on a Reezen? Anyone


----------



## BowStringDepot

Huntrocksprings said:


> Serving specs on a Reezen? Anyone


here they are!
View attachment Reezen 7.0.pdf

View attachment Reezen 7.0.pdf


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

bucks/bulls said:


> Man hutch,that's gotta be a Guinness book record for longest buss cable lol
> 
> Look up post #2172 page 87 and there's what you need..


Or too busy and tired to type straight lol!




Hutch


----------



## NSSCOTT

looking for the specs for a 2007 parker hornet single cam string 86 3/8 cable 32 thanks


----------



## TwistedStrings

Does anyone have serving lengths for an APA King Cobra please?


----------



## bucks/bulls

sickwithit said:


> Any body have lengths and serving specs for a PSE Phenom SD yet?


2014 phenom sd
Buss 37 1/8
>7-------------8---x 
Control 41 5/8
X---12----------8----x
String 55 1/8
X--14 3/4--20 7/8-23 3/8--26 3/8-30 1/2--14 3/4---x 
Speed nocs same both ends 
Start at 11 9/16x2-12 11/16x4-14 3/16x2


----------



## OCD

bucks/bulls said:


> 2014 phenom sd
> buss 37 1/8
> >7-------------8---x
> control 41 5/8
> x---12----------8----x
> string 55 1/8
> x--14 3/4--20 7/8-23 3/8--26 3/8-30 1/2--14 3/4---x
> speed nocs same both ends
> start at 11 9/16x2-12 11/16x4-14 3/16x2


thank you!!!


----------



## olddude

Need the specs for a Hoyt 38 pro cam.5+ str.59.25 con. 42.0 buss 39.50. This is a 2009 model with sts.
Need these bad,sure hope some one can help me out. Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

olddude said:


> Need the specs for a Hoyt 38 pro cam.5+ str.59.25 con. 42.0 buss 39.50. This is a 2009 model with sts.
> Need these bad,sure hope some one can help me out. Thanks


This is all I have maybe you can use your lengths and these specs. 










Hutch


----------



## olddude

Thanks Hutch, much appreciated.


BowStringDepot said:


> This is all I have maybe you can use your lengths and these specs.
> View attachment 1908419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## zonker892

Does anyone have the specs for a Hoyt Vantage Elite with 3.5 spirals? thanks


----------



## SlinginZ7

Didn't mean to post. Sorry.


----------



## BowStringDepot

zonker892 said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a Hoyt Vantage Elite with 3.5 spirals? thanks


Haven't used them but here ya go









Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Anyone have serving specs for the bowtech pro40 dually?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

anyone have specs for a 2006 pse bruin?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I also need specs for the 02 bowtech patriot single cam with infinity cam. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2X_LUNG said:


> I also need specs for the 02 bowtech patriot single cam with infinity cam.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Here are the string/cable lengths

2002 Patriot s-88 5/8 b-36 7/16

I NEED THE SERVING SPECS now...thanks guys


----------



## Huntinsker

2X_LUNG said:


> Here are the string/cable lengths
> 
> 2002 Patriot s-88 5/8 b-36 7/16
> 
> I NEED THE SERVING SPECS now...thanks guys


I don't have them but I do have the '03 Extreme VFT. The Extreme VFT and the Patriot VFT use the same cam, the Infinity cam. I found the manual from 2002 and 2003 and the '02 Patriot and the '03 Patriot VFT also have the same cam. The Patriot and the Patriot VFT from '02 and '03 are the same except for 1/8" difference in brace height.

Now the 03 Extreme VFT has an ATA of 34 1/6" and the Patriot has an ATA of 33 3/4". So you should be able to move the center serving and idler serving down 1/4" or so and use the 03 Extreme VFT serving specs.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks Huntinsker! Otherwise, I will have my friend get me the dimensions from the set itself and I'll post em up


----------



## edmkills

2X_LUNG said:


> Here are the string/cable lengths
> 
> 2002 Patriot s-88 5/8 b-36 7/16
> 
> I NEED THE SERVING SPECS now...thanks guys


This should get you real close specs are for a '03 Patriot string length - 88 5/16 buss 36 1/2

0 -- 17 1/2 --- 27 -- 31 1/4 --- 43 -- 58 3/4 --- 9 -- 0

> 7--9 ---9 -- 0


----------



## bucks/bulls

2X_LUNG said:


> Anyone have serving specs for the bowtech pro40 dually?


2003 bowtech pro 40 dually

String 56 7/8

X---13 1/2----27--32 1/2---13 1/2---x

Cables 38 1/2

>6--8-----------10---x


----------



## Durrbeck

Hi guys,
I nee serving specs for a 2014 pro comp elite xl 
string 63.5
control 45.5
buss 42.5

any info would be great I've searched this tread for 2 hour and can't find
also is there a way to only search this thread


----------



## Durrbeck

Hi guys,
I need serving specs for pro comp elite xl
string 63.5
control 45.5
buss 42.5
also is there a way to only search this thread


----------



## Taitor

Does anyone have specs for a Faktor Turbo #3 cam?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Durrbeck said:


> Hi guys,
> I need serving specs for pro comp elite xl
> string 63.5
> control 45.5
> buss 42.5
> also is there a way to only search this thread


Up in the top right hand corner it states search thread. You can enter your search there. 
Here is what I have for Pro comp elite xl you could build to these specs using your lengths adjusting the center serving. 
View attachment Pro Comp Elite xl.pdf



Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Taitor said:


> Does anyone have specs for a Faktor Turbo #3 cam?


Pm'd you!

Hutch


----------



## bowguru.com

Hoyt Maxxis 31 with #3 cam String length 54" Cable 35.5 Yoke 33.25 Need serving specs please my search's have come up with craziness lol

Thanks
Ian


----------



## BowStringDepot

bowguru.com said:


> Hoyt Maxxis 31 with #3 cam String length 54" Cable 35.5 Yoke 33.25 Need serving specs please my search's have come up with craziness lol
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


Here ya go!
View attachment Maxxis 31 base 3.pdf



Hutch


----------



## xyphophore

Hello,

I'm looking for serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite - GTX #4
St : 54
Cc : 41.5
Bc : 39.5

Thanks !


----------



## RHardesty

xyphophore said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite - GTX #4
> St : 54
> Cc : 41.5
> Bc : 39.5
> 
> Thanks !


Here you go!

2013-14 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite GTX 4 Cam - St.54.00 cc.41.50 Buss 39.50

St. 13.75/24.25-29.75/13.75

Cc. 5.5/13

Buss y8/cam 11

Hope this helps!


----------



## xyphophore

Thanks a lot RHardesty !

Could you give me the cable slide serving specs ?


----------



## RHardesty

xyphophore said:


> Thanks a lot RHardesty !
> 
> Could you give me the cable slide serving specs ?


You are welcome, glad I could help. Sorry, I don't have serving specs for serving cable slide area.


----------



## xyphophore

Hello 

Prime Impact : I'm looking for the cable slide serving specs

Thanks in advance


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Factor 34 #2 anyone


----------



## BEAR FOOT

xyphophore said:


> Hello
> 
> Prime Impact : I'm looking for the cable slide serving specs
> 
> Thanks in advance



up cable 0--->11-->16--23--7<--0

down cable 0--->11-->20--27--7<--0


----------



## xyphophore

Thanks a lot BEAR FOOT !


----------



## olddude

Factor 34 #2 C5 cam str.57.0 buss 35.625 con.37.75
0...17...21-23 5/8...27-31.25...17...0
sp noks 2 sets of 4 on each end [email protected] 14 3/8 and 16.0
0...5.5..................21.25...0
0...11...19-27.5...< yoke end


BEAR FOOT said:


> Factor 34 #2 anyone


----------



## tucker1100

need serving specs for apa mamba xl 39 string 60.5 cables are 40.38 thanks in advance


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Thanks I mainly needed speed nocks locations I had figured out the rest


----------



## WIHoyt

2009 G5 Quest XPB 32
string 56"
Cable 36 11/16"
Need serving location. Everything looks the same as the 2010 Primal is it the same strings?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have the specs for a G5 torrent 2014
Don't know if these are the correct lengths or not for the 2014
string 87 7/8
Buss 33.50


Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

olddude said:


> Here's 2 of the new Elites for your files
> 
> Energy 35 str. 57.25 cables 39 5/8
> 
> 0...16.25...22 1/8-23 7/8...27-31...16.25...0
> 
> 0...9............5.5...0
> 
> Energy 32 str.54 3/8 cables 36 7/8
> 
> 0...16.25...20 5/8-22 3/8...25-29.25...16.25...0
> 
> 0...9............5.5...0


Are you sure the e35 string specs are right??


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a Mathews Z7 (original not the extreme)


----------



## RHardesty

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have specs for a Mathews Z7 (original not the extreme)


Here you go! 2010 Z7 st. 86.875 Buss 32.500

St. 24.5/27-31/39.25-72.75/10

Buss Y6-17/9.5

Hope this helps!


----------



## olddude

I can't be sure but that is what the sticker said on the bow.


2X_LUNG said:


> Are you sure the e35 string specs are right??


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thank you sir!


QUOTE=RHardesty;1069775260]Here you go! 2010 Z7 st. 86.875 Buss 32.500

St. 24.5/27-31/39.25-72.75/10

Buss Y6-17/9.5

Hope this helps![/QUOTE]


----------



## 5spotkiller

Does anyone have the serving specs for a archery resource 31?


----------



## bucks/bulls

5spotkiller said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a archery resource 31?


Which cam(s)?


----------



## 5spotkiller

The first set I am not sure of the exact number


----------



## bucks/bulls

Single cam or cam 1/2


----------



## 5spotkiller

Single


----------



## bucks/bulls

5spotkiller said:


> Single


Post # 1719 page 35


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have serving specs for a Parker Buckbuster Crossbow?


----------



## RHardesty

Hogwire Strings said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=RHardesty;1069775260]Here you go! 2010 Z7 st. 86.875 Buss 32.500
> 
> St. 24.5/27-31/39.25-72.75/10
> 
> Buss Y6-17/9.5
> 
> Hope this helps!


[/QUOTE]

You are welcome, glad we could help!


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody got the Bear Agenda 7, or a 1998/99 hoyt striker II w/ redline single cam? Thanks guys!


----------



## olddude

Bear Agenda 7 str.61 1/16 buss 33 3/8 con. 35 1/8
0...21.5...28.75-32.75...21.5...0
sp. noks bottom cam [email protected] top cam [email protected]
0...5..............11...0
>...7..........9...0 cam end


archeryshack said:


> Anybody got the Bear Agenda 7, or a 1998/99 hoyt striker II w/ redline single cam? Thanks guys!


----------



## Taitor

anyone have speed nok locations for the '13 Creed?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2014 Bear Apprentice 3?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ar31 with ramcam anyone????


----------



## archeryshack

Thanks a million olddude!


----------



## olddude

Bear Apprentice 111 str.48 3/8 buss cables 28.5
0...13...17.25-19.25...23-27...13...0
>...7..................7...0 cam end x2


sniper10177 said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a 2014 Bear Apprentice 3?


----------



## sroush

Does anyone have serving specs for 2002 Hoyt Cybertech XT2000
str ; 61
cbl; 43.5
ycbl 39.5

Thanks


----------



## gobblemg

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite FX with # 4 cams. String 51.25 CC 38.50 BC 36.50


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Vantage Pro #2 cam , Thanks in advance.
ST 59", BC 42.75", CC 44.75"


----------



## WIHoyt

bingerarcher said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Vantage Pro #2 cam , Thanks in advance.
> ST 59", BC 42.75", CC 44.75"


13 on the can servings center serving nock point is 1.75 up from center of 
string.
control 6 and 9
buss 8"
sorry these arnt written with better numbers just shoot in from the hip but they will work


----------



## zonker892

Hi does anyone have the specs for a Hoyt carbon matrix G3 with #3 cam???


----------



## fireunit29

needs specs for Hoyt Katara xt500 z3 cam 29" 

string 55.5
buss 36
control 39


----------



## bingerarcher

fireunit29 said:


> needs specs for Hoyt Katara xt500 z3 cam 29"
> 
> string 55.5
> buss 36
> control 39


This is what I have. Hope this helps.
ST-- 13.5",25.75"-30.75",13.5"
BC-->7"-9",13.5"-0
CC--11.5",6"


----------



## lacrossedad

I need specs for a carbon spyder and a 2013 spyder 30 both have #3 cam


----------



## Ray knight

Anyone have specs for the OK Absolute? I know cables and string ends but they don't serve the STS. There are 2 STS and i am looking for those locations and center if its different than other OK bows.


----------



## ArGon

the production of strings and cables in the US is probably on a higher level than in Poland. Although I already have some experience in the production of strings and cables but I still have a feeling that something is missing my attention, so please You as more experienced colleagues for guidance in improving my workshop. Any tips about the serving materials (I use mostly halo and 3d BCY). However, in fast compound bows using light arrows (<5grains per pound) the servings sometimes separate. I made a new stretching machine. What i need more is a machine for the electronic measurement of length. pictures of machines that I fave constructed this far You can find on face book "BOWSTRING.pl" and on my website www.bowstring.pl sorry for the language i dont use this language every day.


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite - XT2000 - GTX Cam & 1/2 #3 Thanks in advance. 

STRING 52.25
CONTROL 41
BUSS 39


----------



## WIHoyt

2X_LUNG said:


> Ar31 with ramcam anyone????


I have it at home ill post it tommorow let me know if you already have it. I actually just build that set yesterday


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I need it. Thnx


----------



## WIHoyt

k ill post it when i get home from work


----------



## Core Archery

Buck master 320?


----------



## WIHoyt

5spotkiller said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a archery resource 31?


86.5,24 7/8--29 7/8, 40.25--57.5, 9

bc 9" serving


----------



## Dilligaf

Hey guys
Looking for serving spec's for Hoyt Pro Hawk
St = 53
BC = 33.75
CC = 36
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a 2014 Pro Edge Elite #3 z5 cam?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone?


Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have specs for a 2014 Pro Edge Elite #3 z5 cam?


----------



## Ray knight

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone?


I'll measure mine tonight and text you.


----------



## PAJason

does anyone have measurements for a bear method split cable? My Factory string is an inch longer than my custom string that was built to measurement on the sticker of 33 9/16. thanks


----------



## Archery dynamic

need serving a speed nock specs for 2103 Hoyt Spider 34 with 3.1 cam
string 59.25
CC 38.88
Buss 36.63 

Thanks in advance


----------



## olddude

Pro Hawk str.53.0 buss 33.75 con. 36.0
0...14...25-30...14...0
0...6.................11.5...0
>...8.................11...0 cam end


Dilligaf said:


> Hey guys
> Looking for serving spec's for Hoyt Pro Hawk
> St = 53
> BC = 33.75
> CC = 36
> Thanks in advance


----------



## olddude

Thats a good question,the Method I measured for specs had 33 9/16 on the sticker for the buss, there web sight has 34 7/16 for the buss. If your bow was doing ok with the longer buss cable and spec out ok then the longer one would be right. If thats the case they printed the limb sticker wrong, which wouldn't be the first time a bow company did that.


PAJason said:


> does anyone have measurements for a bear method split cable? My Factory string is an inch longer than my custom string that was built to measurement on the sticker of 33 9/16. thanks


----------



## bro.betterley

Im in desperate need of serving specs for a 2014 hoyt carbon spyder 30 #2 cam


----------



## archeryshack

Anybody have serving specs for a 2011 PSE Dominator Pro MS (single cam)
String: 102 7/8
Cable: 41 7/8

Thank in advance my friends!


----------



## olddude

I never used these but this is what I have on that bow.
str.102 7/8 cable 41 7/8
0...16...24.5-26.5...29-33.25...49-65.75...9.5...0
>...8...................8.5...0 cam end


archeryshack said:


> Anybody have serving specs for a 2011 PSE Dominator Pro MS (single cam)
> String: 102 7/8
> Cable: 41 7/8
> 
> Thank in advance my friends!


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have serving specs for a 2014 Hoyt carbon spyder turbo? I really need these bad, any help would be amazing, thank you!
string-59.125
buss-35.65
control-37.75


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Center Punch posted a number of new Hoyts a few pages back


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Anyone have any serving info on the 2014 Darton DS 3914?


----------



## Johntstring

thank you bluff country!!!!!


----------



## Archery dynamic

Anyone?


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Archery dynamic said:


> need serving a speed nock specs for 2103 Hoyt Spider 34 with 3.1 cam
> string 59.25
> CC 38.88
> Buss 36.63
> 
> Thanks in advance



0---18.25...23---25.25....29*---*33.25....18.25---0
0---21.5....5.5---0
>8---17.5...11.25---0


----------



## bro.betterley

still need serving specs for a 2014 carbon spyder 30 with #2 cam

string 53
bc 31 5/8
cc 33 7/8


----------



## devinhal

Does anyone have the string/cable lengths and serving lengths for a Strother Inspire?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Inspire MD/LD s-60 ¼ b-37 ½ c-41: 
Inspire SD s-57 ¼ b-37 ½ c-41:

Inspire

String

0--17.5-------23.5---25.5---------28.75---32.75--------17.5---0

Buss

>8---10-----------9.25---0

Control

0----9.25------------5.25-----0


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*Spyder 30 #1*

48.38
35.5
31.13

Thanks in advance


----------



## olddude

Does anybody have PSE Bruin NRG plus cam? string 93.25 cable 35.5
thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Does anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Ultratec? String 52.5 CC 41.75 Buss 39.25


----------



## BC Bowstrings

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anyone have any serving info on the 2014 Darton DS 3914?


Anyone? How about a similar Darton that I can use to figure this one?


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Hogwire Strings said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Ultratec? String 52.5 CC 41.75 Buss 39.25


Not official but this will work

String 15" ends, center start 2" below string center and serve 5" up
cc 0---6...12---0
bc >--7---9.... 13---0


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thats pretty much what ray knight helped me with, plus or minus an inch here and there. I appreciate it bro!



BC Bowstrings said:


> Not official but this will work
> 
> String 15" ends, center start 2" below string center and serve 5" up
> cc 0---6...12---0
> bc >--7---9.... 13---0


----------



## Dilligaf

I need spec's for a Martyn Slayer SE
ST: 51" cable 401/8"

Thanks.


----------



## jdggibson2011

Hey guys and gals Iv got a 2012 Vector Turbo with #1 cams I need the sev specs for any help would be great


----------



## Johntstring

Does anybody have the sts serving location for the bear game over? I have everything but that, string length is 94 1/8. Thank you


----------



## olddude

My specs show 24"-26.5" for the sts.


Johntstring said:


> Does anybody have the sts serving location for the bear game over? I have everything but that, string length is 94 1/8. Thank you


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you old dude! I looked for the last one you posted in my records but no luck, thanks a million again


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a 08 Hoyt Katera #4 base cam. Thanks in advance!!
ST 52.75
BC 35.25
CC 38.25


----------



## Backstop

Does anyone have the string lengths for a 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo.. #3 cam ? Thanks


----------



## Jaco80

Hi, does anyone have specs for a Bowman Accu-riser - string, cables and serving? I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Looking for Hoyt Vantage Elite serving specs
Str 56.75
cc 44.50
bc 42.25 

Also NBA Cyborg 2013/14 
String 57,25 
cables 41 Inch

Thanks Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have speed nock locations for a bowtech destroyer 350 string 61 9/16 


Hutch


----------



## drewbie8

I'm looking for serving specs for a mathews chill and a solocam pse chaos one. Thanks in advance for any help. Sorry if it's a repost for either of them. Couldn't find it in here


----------



## Johntstring

This is what I have for PSE chaos one
String 86: 0-14,24.5-28.5,41-58,8-0
Cable: yoke 7-9, 8-0 end


----------



## ElkHntr84

Hey guys. Im looking to get a new set of strings/cables for my dad. He got it second hand and said the date is either a 2001 or 2007. He has a Jennings rackmaster quad. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Pixies

Please,
I'm looking for a serving specs to the bow PSE 2013 Bow Madness 3G MP .
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## Johntstring

mathews chill str. 60.75 cables 28 1/8 yokes 12.0 
0...25.5...28.5-32.5...19.75...0 
cables, cam end 0...9...11.5-23.......0 this end is unserved. x2 
yokes, no serving on ends.Put 4"of serving in center of 12 yoke


----------



## Johntstring

mathews chill str. 60.75 cables 28 1/8 yokes 12.0 
0...25.5...28.5-32.5...19.75...0 
cables, cam end 0...9...11.5-23.......0 this end is unserved. x2 
yokes, no serving on ends.Put 4"of serving in center of 12 yoke


----------



## ShawnRees

Looking for the serving specs for a 2010 Mission Maniac.

Please and thank you.


----------



## olddude

PSE BowMadness str.91 5/8 cable 34.75
0...18.5...23-25...27.5-32...43-64...9...0
>...7.............8...0 cam end


Pixies said:


> Please,
> I'm looking for a serving specs to the bow PSE 2013 Bow Madness 3G MP .
> Thank you
> Henrique


----------



## olddude

Mission Maniac str.57.25 buss cables 34 1/8
0...16.5...26-31...16.5...0
>...7..............9...0 cam end x 2


ShawnRees said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a 2010 Mission Maniac.
> 
> Please and thank you.


----------



## Pixies

Olddude thank you


----------



## drewstreeter

I have searched this thread high and low and maybe i still missed it. Looking for serving specs for a Mathews FX with the mini max cam. Hopefully someone can help me out of a bind. 

Drew


----------



## BowStringDepot

2003 Forge 33w serving spec if anyone has them I would appreciate it. 

string 86.5 buss 35.5



Hutch


----------



## Chase Hatcher

Serving lengths for a 2011 supra HP?


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> 2003 Forge 33w serving spec if anyone has them I would appreciate it.
> 
> string 86.5 buss 35.5
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Correction Forge CW33


----------



## Deer Eliminator

2003 Forge CW33 serving spec if anyone has them I would appreciate it.

string 86.5 buss 35.5

Could really use these!!

Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

drewstreeter said:


> I have searched this thread high and low and maybe i still missed it. Looking for serving specs for a Mathews FX with the mini max cam. Hopefully someone can help me out of a bind.
> 
> Drew


This is purely a calculation. The center serving may be off a little but the rest you will be safe with. 

Mathews FX Mini Max 

String = 83.75"
0--end--->15"----->20.75"--center--->26.25"----->38.875"----idler------>59"-----8"<--end---0

Buss = 35.875>-----8"--yolk serve---9.5"---------------9"<---buss tail---0


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2X_LUNG said:


> Ar31 with ramcam anyone????


I need the ram plus cam specs. String is 87.25" and buss is 32.25". HELP!!!!!


----------



## drewstreeter

ArcherWolf said:


> This is purely a calculation. The center serving may be off a little but the rest you will be safe with.
> 
> Mathews FX Mini Max
> 
> String = 83.75"
> 0--end--->15"----->20.75"--center--->26.25"----->38.875"----idler------>59"-----8"<--end---0
> 
> Buss = 35.875>-----8"--yolk serve---9.5"---------------9"<---buss tail---0



Thanks ArcherWolf. I appreciate it


----------



## bowtecee

Hoyt Pro Contender Elite GTX XT2000 specs need ASAP 49.50" String, 40.5" control 3.5" buss. Need to know all serving specs 

Much appreciated

Chris Bachman


----------



## BowStringDepot

2002 Mathews Icon anybody have the specs for these?
string 96 7/8
cable 39 7/16 

Hutch


----------



## bowtecee




----------



## BowStringDepot

bowtecee said:


> View attachment 1929409


Thanks
Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite GTX XT2000 specs need ASAP 49.50" String, 40.5" control 3.5" buss. Need to know all serving specs 

Much appreciated

Chris Bachman


----------



## bigbuckisamust

hello ATer's I need serving specs for a Matthews ovation can anyone help


----------



## Pietro65

bowtecee said:


> Hoyt Pro Comp Elite GTX XT2000 specs need ASAP 49.50" String, 40.5" control 3.5" buss. Need to know all serving specs
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> Chris Bachman


This is what I have for Hoyt Pro Comp Elite GTX XT2000


----------



## bucks/bulls

Looking for Mathews z9 lengths/serving specs? Thanks!


----------



## olddude

Its got the same string & cable length as the Z7. I did one set for a Z9 several months ago using the the Z7 specs,guess it turned out all right never heard otherwise. Don't know if you have the Z7 specs, here they are if you want to try them. str.86 7/8 buss 32.5
0...24...27-31.25...39-72.75...9...0
>...6-16.5...................9.5...0 cam end


bucks/bulls said:


> Looking for Mathews z9 lengths/serving specs? Thanks!


----------



## bowtecee

Thank you very much. I kind of came close to these.

Chris Bachman


----------



## bucks/bulls

olddude said:


> Its got the same string & cable length as the Z7. I did one set for a Z9 several months ago using the the Z7 specs,guess it turned out all right never heard otherwise. Don't know if you have the Z7 specs, here they are if you want to try them. str.86 7/8 buss 32.5
> 0...24...27-31.25...39-72.75...9...0
> >...6-16.5...................9.5...0 cam end


Thanks! I kinda figured they'd be the same,but no time for brainstorming today lol.tryn to get done and out the door and get my turkey blind up.. One quick question though,did you do buss at 32 1/2 or 32 1/4?


----------



## Johntstring




----------



## olddude

I did the buss at 32.5


bucks/bulls said:


> Thanks! I kinda figured they'd be the same,but no time for brainstorming today lol.tryn to get done and out the door and get my turkey blind up.. One quick question though,did you do buss at 32 1/2 or 32 1/4?


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Really need help with a couple new Dartons.
DS 3914 and DS 4514

Thanks
Rick


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have string and serve lengths for a bear motive 7?


----------



## olddude

Bear Motive 7 str.61 5/16 buss 33 7/16 con. 35 1/8
0...22...29.5-33.5...22...0
0...>10...>13-19.5.......5<...0
cam end 0...>8.75...>17.75-27...< yoke end


GRIM said:


> Anyone have string and serve lengths for a bear motive 7?


----------



## GRIM

Thanks olddude


----------



## XMan01

I was wondering if you have the serving specs for a 2011 Parker Inferno. I believe the string is 86 3/8" and the Buss Cable is 31 7/8".


----------



## bowtecee

Darton Aquaforce...Needing this ASAP Any help on string lengths and serving specs would be greatly appreciated. Urgent need for this weekend.

Thanks ahead of time

Chris Bachman


----------



## Patsfan93

Im looking for string and cable lengths for a 2011 darton ds 2800 thanks!


----------



## Johntstring




----------



## Johntstring




----------



## bucks/bulls

XMan01 said:


> I was wondering if you have the serving specs for a 2011 Parker Inferno. I believe the string is 86 3/8" and the Buss Cable is 31 7/8".


Post #3851 page 78 should be what your lookn for


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have serving specs for a martin phantom? I would greatly appreciate it!
String 52 1/2
Buss 34 1\2
Control 38
Thank you


----------



## Johntstring

I believe it is actually a phantom ll thanks for any help


----------



## Johntstring

I believe it is actually a phantom ll thanks for any help


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite - XT2000 - Spiral X Cam #2 Thanks in advance !!!! 
STRING 56.75
CONTROL 42.25
BUSS 39.25:


----------



## olddude

Pearson Diamondback str. 87.75 cable 34 5/8
cant find, help if you can. Thanks


----------



## 5xArcheryshop

serving specs for elite answer THanks 5x custom bowstrings


----------



## bucks/bulls

5xArcheryshop said:


> serving specs for elite answer THanks 5x custom bowstrings


Post 5542,pg 111 has the answer specs


----------



## GRIM

Does anyone have a martin scepter v serving layouts?
Str 58 1/8
Cc 42 7/8
Please and thankyou


----------



## jbacon1340

I could use serving specs for the 2012 Dominator Pro. Also would be helpful to have the speed nock positions as well.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I Need 2011 elite hunter specs;;


----------



## olddude

Go to Elites web site click on technology then click on string specs. The 2011 year gives all their bows string and serv specs.


2X_LUNG said:


> I Need 2011 elite hunter specs;;


----------



## droptine801

Need string specs for 09 Martin Bengal Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

droptine801 said:


> Need string specs for 09 Martin Bengal Thanks


Here ya go!
View attachment Bengal.pdf

Hutch


----------



## musclefreak

Hey fellers if anyone has them...specs for a:

Hoyt PCE FX GTX cam

Thank you,


----------



## droptine801

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Bigdee267

this is a good info... Im just starting on how to make strings and I think this is the kind of info I need as beginner on building strings and also for the other people on AT, thank you very much
Deezlin.


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving spec for a PSE brute HP? 
String 93.75
Cable 35.37 
I could really use these, thanks a bunch for any help


----------



## McMickster

Need specs for a 2011 Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus with 3.5 spirals, or just an educated guess as to center serving location, and I can probably find the serving lengths needed for the 3.5 spirals. Thanks in advance for any info you can share.


----------



## 5spotkiller

Okay I need some help. Lately my strings have been coming out looking the same I have been doing the same thing but the peep rotates almost 180 degrees every shot could someone help me figure out my problem thanks


----------



## dwagoner

5spotkiller said:


> Okay I need some help. Lately my strings have been coming out looking the same I have been doing the same thing but the peep rotates almost 180 degrees every shot could someone help me figure out my problem thanks


this thread is for specs only. post in a thread in regular arows n strings section


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

dwagoner said:


> this thread is for specs only. post in a thread in regular arows n strings section


Are you a moderator? The guy only has 10 posts. Maybe you could help him navigate instead of chewing him out. Or maybe help him, since you seem to have all the answers.


----------



## bingerarcher

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Are you a moderator? The guy only has 10 posts. Maybe you could help him navigate instead of chewing him out. Or maybe help him, since you seem to have all the answers.


I believe that dwagoner was helping 5spotkiller by letting him know what this page was and where to find his answers. I didn't think he "chewed him out", or was mean in any way when I read dwagoner's post.


----------



## juspassinthru

Need string/cable specs for Darton Cyclone RC


----------



## Johntstring

Mcmickster,

If I don't have serving specs for center serving I find center of string and serve 2" above and 3" below


----------



## dwagoner

bingerarcher said:


> I believe that dwagoner was helping 5spotkiller by letting him know what this page was and where to find his answers. I didn't think he "chewed him out", or was mean in any way when I read dwagoner's post.


yeah just told him where to put his thread to get some answers, its ok hes upset or something....LOL chewed him out HAHA funny


----------



## Johntstring

Could anyone help me with serving specs for a Hoyt power tec?
String. 52
Buss. 35.75
Control. 38.50
Thank you very much


----------



## olddude

Here you go
0...15...25-29.5...15...0
0...6.25................12...0
>..8...................10.25...0 cam end


Johntstring said:


> Could anyone help me with serving specs for a Hoyt power tec?
> String. 52
> Buss. 35.75
> Control. 38.50
> Thank you very much


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have serving locations for a Hoyt Magnatec Versa Cam
95.5 String
40.5 buss


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you old dude!!! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## poetic

can someone help me? i need serving specs for a "Limbsaver DZ-32" with Large cam.... 

String: 55 1/16”
Buss: 34 15/16”
Control: 38 1/4”

them are the sizes, but i need the servings and what not... thank you


----------



## poetic

this is what it says on web site

String: 55 1/16”	Bronze/Silver	8125-16” End Serving
Buss:	34 15/16”	Bronze/Silver	8125 Material
Control: 38 1/4”	Bronze/Silver	8125 Material

on the string. the 16" end serving. does that mean how far to serve down? or any and all specs, info, will be much helpful. thank you


----------



## Johntstring

How about the serving specs for a PSE brute HP ?
String. 93.75
Cable. 35.37
Thank you for any help guys!


----------



## olddude

Here's what I have for that bow, although I've never used them. Here they are if you want to try them.
0...17...29.5-34...44-63...11.25...0
>..8...............11...0 cam end


ArcherWolf said:


> Anyone have serving locations for a Hoyt Magnatec Versa Cam
> 95.5 String
> 40.5 buss


----------



## olddude

Here you go,thought I had it but could'nt find it till today.
0...17...25-27...29-33...45.5-64...9...0
>..7.............9...0 cam end


Johntstring said:


> How about the serving specs for a PSE brute HP ?
> String. 93.75
> Cable. 35.37
> Thank you for any help guys!


----------



## Johntstring

Wow thanks old dude!, I owe you tons.


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have string and cable lengths and serving layouts for a 2014 Darton DS700?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## drewbie8

Anybody have specs for a bear truth


----------



## Johntstring

Here ya go.


----------



## juspassinthru

juspassinthru said:


> Need string/cable specs for Darton Cyclone RC


Anyone????


----------



## poobear

Need specs for aWinchester QS 34. thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have serving specs for a Bear Effect?


----------



## olddude

Bear Effect str.60 7/16 buss 32 7/16 con. 34.25
0...21.75...28.5-32.75...21.75...0 
bottom cam 3 sp noks start @ 18.5 top cam 3 sp noks start @ 19.0
0...5..............10.5...0
>..5.5...............9...0 cam end


Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a Bear Effect?


----------



## olddude

Hoyt Katera XL with Z3 cam str.55.25 buss 38.0 con. 41.0
Did a search and can't find.Can anybody help?
Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thank you brother!



olddude said:


> Bear Effect str.60 7/16 buss 32 7/16 con. 34.25
> 0...21.75...28.5-32.75...21.75...0
> bottom cam 3 sp noks start @ 18.5 top cam 3 sp noks start @ 19.0
> 0...5..............10.5...0
> >..5.5...............9...0 cam end


----------



## BowStringDepot

olddude said:


> Hoyt Katera XL with Z3 cam str.55.25 buss 38.0 con. 41.0
> Did a search and can't find.Can anybody help?
> Thanks


Check your Email!!!


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a 2004 Mathews Ovation. Thanks in advance!!
String 106.25
BC 41.875


----------



## bucks/bulls

bingerarcher said:


> Looking for serving specs for a 2004 Mathews Ovation. Thanks in advance!!
> String 106.25
> BC 41.875


Mathews ovation
String 106 1/4

0--16 1/2------30 1/2--35------48 1/2-- 86 1/2------10--0



Cable 41 7/8

0---8---------------------22 1/4---------8---<


----------



## olddude

Thanks alot Hutch, much appreciated.


BowStringDepot said:


> Check your Email!!!


----------



## bingerarcher

Thank you Bucks/Bulls!!


bucks/bulls said:


> Mathews ovation
> String 106 1/4
> 
> 0--16 1/2------30 1/2--35------48 1/2-- 86 1/2------10--0
> 
> 
> 
> Cable 41 7/8
> 
> 0---8---------------------22 1/4---------8---<


----------



## Core Archery

Alpine denali?


----------



## bowtecee

Give this a Try. Been a while since I built this.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Taitor said:


> Looking for Elite Spirit serving specs




anybody have these?


----------



## olddude

Elite Spirit str.51.5 cables 36 5/8
0...15.5...18.25-20...23.75-27.75...15.5...0
0...5...................9...0 x2


3SixtyOutdoors said:


> anybody have these?


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> anybody have these?


Great thanks ill use them tonight


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a 2009 PSE Xforce Short Draw?


----------



## ky.trophy

Anyone have serving specs for Hoyt CS 34 #2 cam?


----------



## Backstop

Looking for the string lengths and serving specs for a 2011 Bear Carnage... Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Backstop said:


> Looking for the string lengths and serving specs for a 2011 Bear Carnage... Thanks


92 3/16
0*****19 1/2-----28***32 1/2-----40************79 1/2------9*****0

33 9/16
>5**7---10****16-----9*****0


----------



## Backstop

Hogwire Strings said:


> 92 3/16
> 0*****19 1/2-----28***32 1/2-----40************79 1/2------9*****0
> 
> 33 9/16
> >5**7---10****16-----9*****0


Thanks!!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone?



Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have specs for a 2009 PSE Xforce Short Draw?


----------



## romey

Does anyone have the serving specs for the #2 cam Charger?

Thanks,
Romey


----------



## olddude

clear Water Archery
Hey guys the info I got on this bow is split yoke cables @ 40.75 and string @ 57.25. This person was measuring broken strings and was more or less guessing. He said all it had on the bow was clear water archery, nothing else. If any of you guys may have this or something close I would appreciate it.
thanks


----------



## redyak3

Anyone have the serving specs for a Reezen 6.5?
Thanks


----------



## dwagoner

redyak3 said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a Reezen 6.5?
> Thanks


top right says "SEARCH' open that and type in REEZEN its in there....


----------



## redyak3

dwagoner said:


> top right says "SEARCH' open that and type in REEZEN its in there....


Thanks for your assistance, have YOU tried the search engine lately... Gmafb

ETA Found it, your knowledge befuddles me


----------



## ky.trophy

ky.trophy said:


> Anyone have serving specs for Hoyt CS 34 #2 cam?


Anyone?


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,

I'm looking for the serving spec for a Hoyt Vector Turbo. #1RKT

St : 52,25
Bc : 36,50
Cc : 40,75

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Any Apex 8 Specs out there? I used one set from this thread and the cable serving lengths were not correct.......


----------



## Johntstring

Would anybody be able to help me with serving specs for a bowtech allegie VFT?
I believe its string 56 3/16 and 38 1/8 cable but would like those double checked, thank you very much for any help.


----------



## Johntstring

Stupid auto correct, that was supposed to be bowtech allegiance


----------



## bucks/bulls

Johntstring said:


> Stupid auto correct, that was supposed to be bowtech allegiance


Page 6 post #270


----------



## Johntstring

Thanks bucks/bulls, I guess I had them all along, I thought the VFT might be different then just the allegiance specs I had. Thanks again


----------



## ArcherWolf

This might be a long shot.... Does anyone have the specs on a Miles Keller Xi Velocity?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a Carbon Spyder 34 #2 Cam????


----------



## olddude

I don't know if its the same one but I have specs for the XI Velocity xtreme . I also don't know what dr. length this is for either,anyways here it is if you want it.
str.59.5 buss cables 41 5/8
0...12...27.5-32...12...0
>..7.5..............9...0 cam end


ArcherWolf said:


> This might be a long shot.... Does anyone have the specs on a Miles Keller Xi Velocity?


----------



## xyphophore

Hoyt Vector Turbo #1RKT
Still looking for serving spec 

St : 52,25
Bc : 36,50
Cc : 40,75

Thanks in advance


----------



## ArcherWolf

olddude said:


> I don't know if its the same one but I have specs for the XI Velocity xtreme . I also don't know what dr. length this is for either,anyways here it is if you want it.
> str.59.5 buss cables 41 5/8
> 0...12...27.5-32...12...0
> >..7.5..............9...0 cam end


Thanks olddude but it's not an extreme.


----------



## olddude

Martin Seeker 365
Need string and serving specs please.
Thanks


----------



## olddude

Don't know if it matters but the Martin Seeker 365 I requested specs on is the Rytera Seeker 365.
Still need these specs please.
Thanks


----------



## 2X_LUNG

*2012 Elite answer specs*

does anyone have these? The 2012 elite answer specs. There is a link on here but Elite's page isn't working.


anyone???


----------



## Johntstring

Elite answer 
String 56 1/8
Control 38 31/6 (x2)
0-16, 21 3/8-22 7\8, 26 1/2-30, 16-0

0-6, 10 1/4-0


----------



## Johntstring

Elite control is 38 3/16" sorry for typo


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks john. Got er


----------



## GRIM

Anyone happen to have an obcession addiction? Thankyou in advance


----------



## Geo1der

Anyone happen to have the PSE Fever and Fever1 serving specs....thanks!


----------



## xyphophore

Hoyt Pro Edge Elite - Z5#1

St : 53.75
Cc : 40.50
Bc : 36.38

I'm looking for serving specs + nockset

Thanks in advance


----------



## BC Bowstrings

GRIM said:


> Anyone happen to have an obcession addiction? Thankyou in advance


s 57.5
0---16.5...22.125---23.875...26.75---30.75...16.5---0

c 39.625
0---9...5---0

nocks
start at 16" and place 4 back towards the end loop--> 1" gap and then 2 more.


----------



## GRIM

Thankyou BC


----------



## romey

Anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt vicxen?
String 49.75 
Buss 34.25
Control 36.25


----------



## Death Harp

Just got off the phone with HOYT the new string and cable lengths for the carbon spyder turbo are
S-59 1/8
cc-37 3/4
bc-35 5/8

Just passing it along


----------



## Death Harp

That's #3 cam


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anybody have speed nock locations for Quest Rogue str.87.875 cable 33.500

0...17...23.5-24 5/8...27.75-31.75...43-62...8...0

>...7 yoke end.....8.75...0 cam end 


Hutch


----------



## 5xArcheryshop

looking for bear siren serving specs thanks tony 5x custom bowstrings


----------



## Johntstring

Bear siren
String 82.25
Cable 32 1/8
0..17,23 3/8...28,34..56 3/8..8..0
>5.5-7.5, 8-0


----------



## xyphophore

Anyone have the 2014 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite #1 Z5 cam? 
I need serving lengths and speed nocks location

Thanks in advance


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> This might be a long shot.... Does anyone have the specs on a Miles Keller Xi Velocity?





olddude said:


> I don't know if its the same one but I have specs for the XI Velocity xtreme . I also don't know what dr. length this is for either,anyways here it is if you want it.
> str.59.5 buss cables 41 5/8
> 0...12...27.5-32...12...0
> >..7.5..............9...0 cam end


Okay, I just obtained every Xi string and cable lenght for years 1996 and 1997. I don't have the serving locations but they are not too difficult to figure out. 

Xi Velocity V-max cam (covers all draw lenths for this model)
String = 63"
0---end--->16.5"------>28.25"---center--->33.75"------16.5"<---end---0

Buss = 39"
>--->8"--yolk serve-->9.5"------------------9"---end---0


----------



## olddude

Thanks for that info ArcherWolf.


----------



## christinep9999

*Parker Python*

Wondering if anyone has serving specs for a Parker Python ?
str 86.75 bc 31.625
Thanks


----------



## FlCracker13

Anyone help me with the serving specs for a 2014 BEAR Authority. Thanks in advance


----------



## bowtecee

Need a spec for a Barnet vortex


----------



## ArcherWolf

FlCracker13 said:


> Anyone help me with the serving specs for a 2014 BEAR Authority. Thanks in advance


2014 Bear Authority
String = 93-5/8"
0---end--->22.5"--->29.75"---center--->33.75"--->40"---idler---66"------11"<---end---0

Buss = 33-1/4"
>---->8"--yolk serve-->9.5"------------------8.5"<---buss tail---0


----------



## mdharcher

GRIM said:


> Anyone happen to have an obcession addiction? Thankyou in advance


String 0--17--22.5-24--26.75-31--17--0 

4 speed nocks starting @ 15.75

cables 0--5--9--0


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Need for faktor 30. #3 cams


String is 56"


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2X_LUNG said:


> Need for faktor 30. #3 cams
> 
> 
> String is 56"


Nevermind. I'm doing mine and I'll post em up after I'm finished!!


----------



## wookie

I am desperate need of serving specs for A #2 Carbon Spyder Turbo! Help please!


----------



## jbacon1340

Hello all, I could really use the string and cable specs for a BT Carbon Knight


----------



## jbacon1340




----------



## jbacon1340

String 0-18 27-32 last 18
Cable 0-12 start. End 6 
1 3/4 loop serving


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt carbon spyder #2
55.88 string
34.38 buss
36.67 control
0-17.25,21.75-23.75,28-32,17.25-0
>8-15,11-0
0-20,6-0


----------



## twistedfreak

Needing specs for a bowtech experience thanks


----------



## KCBull

Hello - I have just recently began building strings and cables for myself and friends. My problem is that I am attempting to build a set for a friend that has a 2005 Hoyt Ultra Elite Cam 1/2 spiral at 28 1/2". These strings and cables have been replaces numerous times and the deminsions I came up with on the Hoyt web page are:

String 59 1/2"
Control Cable 44 3/4"
Buss Cable 41 3/4"

Does anyone possibly have servings specs for this??


----------



## dwagoner

twistedfreak said:


> Needing specs for a bowtech experience thanks


need to use the search. its in here. top right says "search thread" just type in EXPERIENCE

goes for everyone if you dont already, theres nearing 250 pages so check the search first, im sure alot can be found easily


----------



## poobear

Anyone have string spec for Hoyt CRX 35 #2 Cam? Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

I need serving specs for a PSE Fever1 .... String 84.75 Cable : 31.75


----------



## poobear

PSE FEVER ONE
0--------15.5------21.1\8-23.5\8------25.1\2----29.1\2----------------10--------O
9IN MAX ON YOKE SERVING 8in end serving


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt crx 35 #2
String 55. 0----14.5--21.5----23.5--26.25---31.5--14.5---0
Buss 36.5. >7.5---16.5---11--0
Control 38.75. 0---20---6.25---0


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt raptor redline?
String 93
Cable 34
Any help would be great, thank you very much.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thanks bro! I called PSE as well. Their end serving on the string was showing 8" not 10.



poobear said:


> PSE FEVER ONE
> 0--------15.5------21.1\8-23.5\8------25.1\2----29.1\2----------------10--------O
> 9IN MAX ON YOKE SERVING 8in end serving


----------



## poobear

Hogwire Strings said:


> Thanks bro! I called PSE as well. Their end serving on the string was showing 8" not 10.


10-4 . After a few sets this morning they start running together!


----------



## jbacon1340

Hello all, I could really use the string and cable specs for a BT Carbon Knight


----------



## BowStringDepot

here they are
View attachment Carbon Knight.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt raptor redline?
String 93
Cable 34
Any help would be great, thank you very much.

No luck for me huh haha, anybody got a suggestion for ball parking the serving locations on a bow from this era?


----------



## jbacon1340

Got it thank you Hutch


----------



## Taitor

anyone have specs for a 

2005 PSE Vengeance? string: 91.5" Buss: 35"

also a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30? string: 52" control: 34.75" buss: 32.38"

thanks


----------



## tlthbs

Does anyone have serving specs on a black max 2 with turbo cam . used the search feature and found nothing on the turbo cam . any help would be great


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a Excalibur Matrix 355 crossbow string?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have the speed nock locations for 101st Airborne Bowtech 2008




Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Got them [email protected] 101st 

Hutch


----------



## McMickster

anyone have specs for a <br />
<br />
2005 PSE Vengeance? string: 91.5" Buss: 35"<br />
<br />
also a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30? string: 52" control: 34.75" buss: 32.38"<br />
<br />
thanks<br/>

Which cam do you have Taitor? You have the string length of the 2.2 cam, and the cable lengths of the 3.2 rkt cam. This is what I have for Spyder 30 with 2.2 rkt cams. 

String 52 from the top
( )===16---23===27.25---31===33.5---17.25===( )

Buss cable 31.5
> 7.5===13.5---9===( )

Control cable 33.75
( )===19.25---5.5===( )

Hope it helps


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Got them [email protected] 101st
> 
> Hutch


Correction Bowtech 101st Airborne for 2008 the speed nock locations are [email protected] 14.50




Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Taitor said:


> anyone have specs for a
> 
> 2005 PSE Vengeance? string: 91.5" Buss: 35"
> 
> also a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30? string: 52" control: 34.75" buss: 32.38"
> 
> thanks


PSE Vengeance NRG Single Cam

String = 91.5"
0---end--->17"------>25.75"---center--->31.75"----->41"---idler--->62.75"---end---8"<---0

Buss = 35"
>--->8"--->10"-------------8.75"<---end---0


----------



## NSSCOTT

Hey Guy's really need the specs for a 2013 Hoyt Spider 34 with 2.1 cams . if anyone has these that would be great.


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt spyder 34 #2.1
String 55.75
Buss 35.5
Control 37.75
0-16.5---21.25-23.5---27.25-31.5---16.5-0
0-10.75---18.75-28--<
0-6.25---20.5-0


----------



## NSSCOTT

thanks very much johnstring


----------



## CHobbs

Anyone have serving specs for 2010 GT-500 with Cuda cams, 25.5 DL?

Also looking for 2008 Diamond The Edge?

Searched the thread but the only GT-500s listed were not the Cuda cam short draw.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Needing serving specs for a 2013 Parker Eagle


----------



## Taitor

anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Pro Comp FX w/ 7.0 spirals? I will take any FX specs you have, don't need to be specifically 7.0 spirals. Thanks!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone had the specs to a 1999 Hoyt Striker String, 96.5, Cable 36.5

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

2013 parker eagle? Anyone?


----------



## Johntstring

What I have for diamond edge
String 52 cables 33 11/16
0---15.5----24.5-----29----15.5---0
>--7---9------9---0


----------



## CHobbs

Johntstring said:


> What I have for diamond edge
> String 52 cables 33 11/16
> 0---15.5----24.5-----29----15.5---0
> >--7---9------9---0


Thank you so much!


----------



## 5spotkiller

I need string and cable length with serving specs for a Hoyt procomp elite xL spiral cams #4


----------



## olddude

GT 500 cuda cams str.51.75 cables 37 3/8
0...13.5...19.25-20 7/8...24.25-27.75...13.5...0
0...5..................9...0 x2


CHobbs said:


> Anyone have serving specs for 2010 GT-500 with Cuda cams, 25.5 DL?
> 
> Also looking for 2008 Diamond The Edge?
> 
> Searched the thread but the only GT-500s listed were not the Cuda cam short draw.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## CHobbs

olddude said:


> GT 500 cuda cams str.51.75 cables 37 3/8
> 0...13.5...19.25-20 7/8...24.25-27.75...13.5...0
> 0...5..................9...0 x2


Thanks a lot. This is a huge help.


----------



## Johntstring

Hey guys I could really use your help on the serving specs for two bows, any help you would great!
Hoyt faktor turbo string 59.13 control 37.75 buss 35.63
Hoyt spyder 34 string 60.13 control 38.75 buss 36.63
Thanks for any help I really appreciate it.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Johntstring said:


> Hey guys I could really use your help on the serving specs for two bows, any help you would great!
> Hoyt faktor turbo string 59.13 control 37.75 buss 35.63
> Hoyt spyder 34 string 60.13 control 38.75 buss 36.63
> Thanks for any help I really appreciate it.


This Faktor 34 matches your Spyder 34
View attachment Faktor 34 rk3c.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you very much Hutch!!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Johntstring said:


> Thank you very much Hutch!!


Pm'd you and your welcome


Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Bump for this hoyt  Hoyt faktor turbo string 59.13 control 37.75 buss 35.63, need serving specs. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## 5spotkiller

5spotkiller said:


> I need string and cable length with serving specs for a Hoyt procomp elite xL spiral cams #4


Anyone thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

Parker Black Eagle 2014 
string 89.75 
cable 33.5 
anyone have these?

Thanks

Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the specs for a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 #1 z5 cam 
String 48.38
Buss 31.13
Control 35.5

Thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys, was wondering if anyone had the specs to a 1999 Hoyt Striker String, 96.5, Cable 36.5
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


Could really use these!!!


Hutch


----------



## ArcherWolf

BowStringDepot said:


> Could really use these!!!
> 
> 
> Hutch


Hutch, you may want to actually measure that buss cable. The sticker on the older hoyts don't account for the yolk length so you have to add 6" The following spec I have is different than what you asking for exactly for the buss cable but the string length is the same. 

Hoyt Striker with Redline Cam

String = 96.5"
0---end--->15.5"------>27.25"---center--->33.25"------>46.25"---idler---61.25"------11"<---end---0

Buss = 40.75
>--->8"--yolk serve-->9.5"---------------------9"<---end---0


----------



## BowStringDepot

ArcherWolf said:


> Hutch, you may want to actually measure that buss cable. The sticker on the older hoyts don't account for the yolk length so you have to add 6" The following spec I have is different than what you asking for exactly for the buss cable but the string length is the same.
> 
> Hoyt Striker with Redline Cam
> 
> String = 96.5"
> 0---end--->15.5"------>27.25"---center--->33.25"------>46.25"---idler---61.25"------11"<---end---0
> 
> Buss = 40.34
> >--->8"--yolk serve-->9.5"---------------------9"<---end---0


Thanks Don
I kinda figured that buss was a little short and guessed that the yoke was not included. But I did want to guess on the string. 


Hutch


----------



## DJolly

Does anybody have the Mission Crave string and cable lengths and serving specs? Thanks !


----------



## Folkers

*Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 #3 cam*

I am in need of serving specs for above if someone has. Thanks in advance


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have the Hoyt faktor 30 serving specs? 
String 56
Buss 32.5
Control 34.75
Thanks for any help guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Parker Black Eagle 2014
> string 89.75
> cable 33.5
> anyone have these?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hutch


Anyone?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Johntstring said:


> Would anyone have the Hoyt faktor 30 serving specs?
> String 56
> Buss 32.5
> Control 34.75
> Thanks for any help guys I really appreciate it.


These are the same except the buss is 32 3/8 all you need to do is build to 32.5
View attachment Spyder.pdf


Hutch


----------



## Hogwire Strings

I need serving specs for a Alpha Elite Fuel Cam #3


----------



## Folkers

Thanks for this


----------



## Folkers

BowStringDepot said:


> These are the same except the buss is 32 3/8 all you need to do is build to 32.5
> View attachment 1962565
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks for this


----------



## Hogwire Strings

anyone have these?? i need em bad



Hogwire Strings said:


> I need serving specs for a Alpha Elite Fuel Cam #3


----------



## wookie

*2012 Contender Elite 3000 5.5 Spiral X*

Hi All. I am searching for serving specs for a 2012 Contender Elite XT with XT3000 Limbs and 5.5 Sprial X Cams (30.5" draw). String lengths at: String 62.5" Control 46.00" and Buss 42.75". Thanks in advance


----------



## GTOJoe

Anyone have serving specs for the Hyot Faktor Turbo #2 cams?
String 56.25
CC 36.88
BC 34.63

Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

New Breed Genetix String : 56 Ctrl :37 5/8

0===16 ----21==23 -----25.5==31----------16===0

0====10.5----------5.75=====0 x2


----------



## Johntstring

Thanks Hutch! Got your earlier message just wasn't able to reply. Thanks again


----------



## Bownut72

does anyone know the string and cable length for a MCphearson 38 special? Thansk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a Xpedition Xring6 ???? Lengths and serving would be awesome


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have the serving specs for a Diamond Carbon Cure?
String 93 3/16 cable 33 5/8
Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## Taitor

Anyone have serving specs for a 2013 Alpine Verdict?

String: 54.75”
Yoke: 15.25"
Cable: 29.5"


----------



## animal killer

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have specs for a Xpedition Xring6 ???? Lengths and serving would be awesome


X Ring 6 and 7 
There is a 1/16 inch difference in the string lengths but ive built for both on these lengths for the strings.

String: 58 1/8 0-17.......22 5/8-24 3/8........27 3/8-30 7/8...........17-0
CC: 37 1/2 0-10..................................5-0
BC: 35 1/8 0-10..........................2/8<

Speed Nocks are:
2 @ 14 ¾ inches & 4 @ 15 5/8 inches both top and bottom.


----------



## shinobi3

Does anyone have specs on an older browning myst single cam bow?


----------



## shinobi3

Here is a better pic


----------



## poobear

Looking for a Mathews FX with the small cam for short draw


----------



## Hogwire Strings

You are the man! Thank you sir



animal killer said:


> X Ring 6 and 7
> There is a 1/16 inch difference in the string lengths but ive built for both on these lengths for the strings.
> 
> String: 58 1/8 0-17.......22 5/8-24 3/8........27 3/8-30 7/8...........17-0
> CC: 37 1/2 0-10..................................5-0
> BC: 35 1/8 0-10..........................2/8<
> 
> Speed Nocks are:
> 2 @ 14 ¾ inches & 4 @ 15 5/8 inches both top and bottom.


----------



## GRIM

anyone have the bowtech or ross carnivore 34 with string lengths including crank and serve layout? thankyou in advance


----------



## Taitor

anyone have specs for an Elite Syn-X?


----------



## BowStringDepot

2013 PSE Bow Madness 3g speed nock locations anybody string 91 5/8


Thanks Hutch


----------



## deeravenger2

I have search and can not found the specs I have a martin Jaguar strings are 87.5 and the cable is 35.75 I need the serving specs if some one has them thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

deeravenger2 said:


> I have search and can not found the specs I have a martin Jaguar strings are 87.5 and the cable is 35.75 I need the serving specs if some one has them thanks



View attachment Jaguar.pdf

Hutch


----------



## flag

here you go


----------



## flag

You are too fast Hutch lol


----------



## BowStringDepot

flag said:


> You are too fast Hutch lol


I win!


----------



## pinnaclearchery

3 nocks starting at 16.75.



BowStringDepot said:


> 2013 PSE Bow Madness 3g speed nock locations anybody string 91 5/8
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Thanks


pinnaclearchery said:


> 3 nocks starting at 16.75.


----------



## pinnaclearchery

your very welcome...



BowStringDepot said:


> Thanks


----------



## deeravenger2

Thanks guys


----------



## zcsmith

Anyone have specs for Mathews LX. I have tied searching for it but was unable to locate.


----------



## Johntstring

Mathews LX string 98 5/8 cable 37 5/8
0----19----29---34---44---79---10---0
>--8---18---7 1/2---0


----------



## GRIM

anyone have the carnivore 34?


----------



## KCBull

Looking for specs on the Mathews Hyperlite. Did a search and couldn't come up with anything. Help please!!


----------



## poobear

Mathews FX with minimax cam? Cant find them with search. Please help!! Thanks


----------



## zcsmith

Thanks for the LX


----------



## Johntstring

09 Carnivore 34 
string 62.7/8 O------19.5----24----26.5-------29------34.25------------------19.5------------O
Control Cable O--------10.5------------------------------------------12.25--------O

Buss Cable >yoke is 4.25 Long >---6.5---------------------------------3----O

Crank Cable >yoke is 4.5 Long >-----------------------------------------O serve entire length


----------



## Johntstring




----------



## ShawnRees

Need the serving specs for a 2014 APA Mamba T39.

String - 60.5"
Cable (x2) 40 3/8"

Please and thank you!


----------



## KCBull

Johntstring said:


> View attachment 1966305


Thank you very much...


----------



## simms

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have specs for a 2014 Pro Edge Elite #3 z5 cam?


Only just got my hands on one on the #3 cam. Far too late but for future reference:

Pro Edge Elite #3 Z5 cam

Str: 60.625": 0-19 3/8-------22 7/8-25 3/8-------29ccccc33--------19 1/8-0
Speed nocks top [email protected] 3/8, [email protected] 1/16
Speed nocks btm [email protected] 16 3/8, [email protected] 17 7/8

Cc: 39 3/4": 0-13-------------5 1/4-0
Bc: 37 3/4": 0-11-------------9 1/2-7 1/2 <0


----------



## pinnaclearchery

Bow pro...did you ever come across these? I could really use them if you have them. Thanks for your time. Scott.



Bow pro said:


> I need some help with a Hoyt Rampage XT with number 2 cams. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt rampage #2 cams string 51.5 buss 33.5 control 35.75
0---14.5---19.5---21.5---25----29---14.5---0
>---10---15.5----11.5---0
0---21.25---6---0


----------



## Johntstring

That is Hoyt rampage xt above


----------



## pinnaclearchery

Thank you very much!



Johntstring said:


> Hoyt rampage #2 cams string 51.5 buss 33.5 control 35.75
> 0---14.5---19.5---21.5---25----29---14.5---0
> >---10---15.5----11.5---0
> 0---21.25---6---0


----------



## poobear

Mathews FX with minimax cam. ?? Help


----------



## ShawnRees

Still need the serving specs for a 2014 APA Mamba T39.

Anyone?


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for the bowtech 360? I have some but would like to double check them. Thanks for any help guys


----------



## bucks/bulls

Anyone have specs on a mission UX2? Thanks!


----------



## olddude

Bowtech RPM 360 str.61 1/8 cables 34 5/16
0...22.25...23.75-25 7/8...29-33...22.25...0
sp nks one set of 2 and one set of 6 on each end start @ 19 1/8 and 20 1/8
0...9.25...14-22 3/8...6< yoke end x2


Johntstring said:


> Anyone have serving specs for the bowtech 360? I have some but would like to double check them. Thanks for any help guys


----------



## olddude

bucks/bulls said:


> Anyone have specs on a mission UX2? Thanks!


Mission UX-2 str. 57 7/8 buss cables 35 7/8
0...18...28-32.25...18...0
>7............9...0 cam end x2


----------



## bucks/bulls

Thanks old dude!


----------



## olddude

OK Guys I need one. Bear Truth 2 ultralite str.84.75 cable 31.5
If someone has the serv specs it would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you old dude, same as I had. Always better safe then reserving


----------



## olddude

Could still use these. Thanks


olddude said:


> OK Guys I need one. Bear Truth 2 ultralite str.84.75 cable 31.5
> If someone has the serv specs it would be appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for 2013 Martin Blade x4 string and lengths as well


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have specs for 2013 Martin Blade x4 string and lengths as well
> 
> 
> Hutch


string 88.50 and buss 34.25

Thanks


----------



## olddude

One more time for the Truth 2 Ultralite.
Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

PSE Fever1 Updated Specs with idler serving :

PSE Fever One

0 - 8 1/4" , 28" - 44 1/4", 56" - 60", 61 7/8" - 64 3/8", 70 - End. String Twisted Length - 84 3/4"

7"-9", 23 3/4" - End. Cable Twisted Length - 31 3/4"


----------



## ShawnRees

2014 APA Mamba T39

String 60.5"

Top Loop | 0~~~~16-------27.7"~~~~31.5"------35"~~37"------16"~~~~0 | Bottom Loop

---

Yoke Cables (x2) 40.375"

>6.5"~~8.5"-------10"~~~~0

----

Option: I've been told that the Yoke Serving set 8"~~10" works better.
*I have two sets to make, one stock and the other custom. So, I'll let you know.


----------



## brianerwin

I need to make a string for a Martin Lynx bow. The string got broken and thrown away and the customer replaced it with a Flemish twist string.
I think it may be too long as I am sure it has stretched quite a bit. The bow is extremely had to pull back and the cams turned past "normal"
I need to know the string length. This bow has steel cables and anchors holding the string.
Please help.


----------



## jakeeib

brianerwin said:


> I need to make a string for a Martin Lynx bow. The string got broken and thrown away and the customer replaced it with a Flemish twist string.
> I think it may be too long as I am sure it has stretched quite a bit. The bow is extremely had to pull back and the cams turned past "normal"
> I need to know the string length. This bow has steel cables and anchors holding the string.
> Please help.



Is it this bow? If so what is the DL?
M-33XR LYNX
WITH WOOD LIMBS


----------



## Core Archery

Pse xforce tree stand gx. Did a search couldn't find any.


----------



## Johntstring

Is this the bow Core? 
String 55.75
Buss 29 1/8
Control 31.75
0---16.75---25.75---30.75---16.75
>---7---9---8---0
0---.10.5---4.5---0


----------



## bucks/bulls

Core Archery said:


> Pse xforce tree stand gx. Did a search couldn't find any.


09 pse TS GX 

String 57 3/8
0---17 1/8---35--32 1/2---30--26--17 1/8---0
Bottom. <<<top
Buss 29 5/8
>7--9---------7 1/2--0
Control 32 1/4
0---10------------4---0


----------



## Core Archery

U da man!!!


----------



## simms

Desperately need the PSE Moneymaker X NI specs?

String 104"
Cable 42"

Cheers


----------



## bucks/bulls

simms said:


> Desperately need the PSE Moneymaker X NI specs?
> 
> String 104"
> Cable 42"
> 
> Cheers


09 pse moneymaker NI 
String 104"
0--15 1/2--31-35--50 1/2--69 1/2--8--0

Buss 42
>7--9---------9 1/2---0


----------



## shakey_hunter

Does anyone have specs for a Chill X?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Here ya go
View attachment Chill X.pdf




Hutch


----------



## shakey_hunter

Thank you sir!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

retrieverfishin said:


> Anbody have the Obsession Evolution?


Anyone????


----------



## Tony219er

I have searched and searched to no avail. 

Does anyone have the serving layouts for a 2013 Martin Alien Z? String- 99"/buss- 39.5"

I'd greatly appreciate it if anyone had the layouts.


----------



## Core Archery

Looking for a new breed Genetix 2010 model. Short cam and with mods.
cables were 37 1/4
string 53 5/8 Is what factory told me. Just need string serving locations please.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

I need serving specs for an Elite Envy........ String 56 1/2 Cables 37 15/16

Need these soon


----------



## Tony219er

Hogwire Strings said:


> I need serving specs for an Elite Envy........ String 56 1/2 Cables 37 15/16
> 
> Need these soon


PM Jamie, Twisted Archer.....he has many Envy's hahaha.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Well Jamie is unwilling to share serving specs so i still need these...... Thanks



Hogwire Strings said:


> I need serving specs for an Elite Envy........ String 56 1/2 Cables 37 15/16
> 
> Need these soon


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Well i found some Envy Specs from a down to earth builder on here. So i will share :

String ---> 0----16.5" ===== 26.25 ---- 30" =========16.5"------0

Cables --> 0----5" ======== 9.5-------0


----------



## bingerarcher

I'm looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Factor Turbo z52 cam
string- 56 1/4, bc- 34 5/8, cc- 36 7/8 Thanks much!!


----------



## brianerwin

looking for the string spec for the Martin Lynx Bow. Steel cables and anchors on each end for string attachment.


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have string and cable lengths and serving specs for a G5 Prime Centroid? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Johntstring said:


> Would anyone have string and cable lengths and serving specs for a G5 Prime Centroid? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Here they are
View attachment Centroid.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you Hutch!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Hutch is the man, possibly the most helpful fella I've come across in awhile.....he's always willing to go out of his way to help you. So for that Hutch, I thank you. 

Btw I got that Martin Alien Z with Fury XT cams all figured out. Apparently it is a factory assembled frankenbow that they only did a few of. I will post the specs and layouts tomorrow once I get his strings served up.


----------



## Tony219er

Hogwire Strings said:


> Well i found some Envy Specs from a down to earth builder on here. So i will share :
> 
> String ---> 0----16.5" ===== 26.25 ---- 30" =========16.5"------0
> 
> Cables --> 0----5" ======== 9.5-------0


Who had those?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Tony219er said:


> Hutch is the man, possibly the most helpful fella I've come across in awhile.....he's always willing to go out of his way to help you. So for that Hutch, I thank you.
> 
> Btw I got that Martin Alien Z with Fury XT cams all figured out. Apparently it is a factory assembled frankenbow that they only did a few of. I will post the specs and layouts tomorrow once I get his strings served up.


I am innocent I didn't do it! Oh you are thanking me!:wink: You are welcome! archers helping archers!


----------



## bingerarcher

I'm still looking for these. Thanks for any help with this. John


bingerarcher said:


> I'm looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Factor Turbo z52 cam
> string- 56 1/4, bc- 34 5/8, cc- 36 7/8 Thanks much!!


----------



## PeterM

Can someone tell me the string/cable lengths for a Ross Crave DRT 31.5?

Serving specs if possible Please?


----------



## A-STRAIGHTARROW

Happy Fathers Day to all dads out here!!

Anyone have the serving specs etc for a ....

Bear Tracker....string is 91 1/2 and cable is 37 1/4.

Thanks in advance!
Lonnie


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a high country pro force elite by chance? thanks in advance


----------



## GRIM

is cam and half


----------



## Core Archery

Looking for mathews SQ2 long draw version 30" cam anyone. Tnxs


----------



## bows_-_arrows

can someone give me the serving specs for a Mathews Apex 8 please..... cant find it anywhere, thanks


----------



## bucks/bulls

bows_-_arrows said:


> can someone give me the serving specs for a Mathews Apex 8 please..... cant find it anywhere, thanks


Page 1 post #19


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtech Soldier serving layouts anyone? Pretty please


----------



## bucks/bulls

Tony219er said:


> Bowtech Soldier serving layouts anyone? Pretty please


Here's what I got 
Bowtech soldier 

String 52 13/16 
0---16--21 1/4--23 1/4--25--30--16---0

cc-35 3/4
0--7 1/4------10--0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Tony219er said:


> Bowtech Soldier serving layouts anyone? Pretty please


Okay okay you begged I will bail you out 
View attachment Soldier.pdf


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Man Luther your getting pretty fast in your typing! 



Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Well with old age seems I'm getting slower at everything else lol


----------



## bows_-_arrows

bucks/bulls said:


> Page 1 post #19


so they haven't changed to the newer ones?


----------



## Tony219er

bucks/bulls said:


> Here's what I got
> Bowtech soldier
> 
> String 52 13/16
> 0---16--21 1/4--23 1/4--25--30--16---0
> 
> cc-35 3/4
> 0--7 1/4------10--0





BowStringDepot said:


> Okay okay you begged I will bail you out
> View attachment 1973859
> 
> 
> Hutch


Much appreciated guys!


----------



## bingerarcher

Core Archery said:


> Looking for mathews SQ2 long draw version 30" cam anyone. Tnxs


Mathews SQ2 30" has a string length of 85 5/8" and a bc length of 33 3/4". This is what I have for a 29" and under SQ2. Hope this will help.
String 84 1/2"-- 0 - 18, 23 3/4 - 28 3/4, 39 -58, 8 - 0
BC 33 11/16" -- > 7-9, 11 - 0


----------



## Bownut72

Bownut72 said:


> does anyone know the string and cable length for a MCphearson 38 special? Thansk


ttt ????


----------



## Taitor

Anyone have serving specs for a 2003 Hoyt SuperTec?

String: 58.5"
cables: 37.25" & 40.25"


----------



## olddude

Hoyt Supertec str. 58.5 con. 40.25 buss 37.25
0...14.5...28-32.5...14.5...0
0...6................11.5...0
>...8.................9.5...0 cam end


Taitor said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a 2003 Hoyt SuperTec?
> 
> String: 58.5"
> cables: 37.25" & 40.25"


----------



## Taitor

olddude said:


> Hoyt Supertec str. 58.5 con. 40.25 buss 37.25
> 0...14.5...28-32.5...14.5...0
> 0...6................11.5...0
> >...8.................9.5...0 cam end


thanks!


----------



## poobear

Reezen


----------



## BowStringDepot

poobear said:


> Reezen


Here ya go
View attachment Reezen 7.0.pdf
View attachment Reezen 6.5.pdf



Hutch


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Anyone have the string and cable serving specs for a 2007 diamond black ice?


----------



## bingerarcher

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Anyone have the string and cable serving specs for a 2007 diamond black ice?


This is for an 08' Black Ice. The lengths are the same as the 07'. 
String-- 88 5/16" 0--18.25, 26.5--31.5, 40.75--61, 9--0
BC-- 33 1/4 >7--9, 10--0


----------



## Ignition kid

Need specs for a 2009 diamond iceman please
Thanks


----------



## PeterM

Ignition kid said:


> Need specs for a 2009 diamond iceman please
> Thanks


2009-2010 Iceman FLX
string 89 11/16
0----19-1/4----22-ss-24-5/8-----28--cc--32-1/2------40-1/4--idler---74-3/4----10--end

34 5/16
>---7-9-----12--flx--16-1/2-----10----end


----------



## Shaw

Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Z7 Magnum?


----------



## bucks/bulls

07 pse rogue
String 89 3/4
Buss 33 3/4 
Anybody have specs on this,thanks!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Shaw said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Z7 Magnum?


2011 Mathews Z7 Magnum
string 90-7/8
cable 34-1/2

String 0---24-1/2--28--32--42---77--10---0 

Buss >6---18-1/4--------9-1/2-----0


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

bingerarcher said:


> This is for an 08' Black Ice. The lengths are the same as the 07'.
> String-- 88 5/16" 0--18.25, 26.5--31.5, 40.75--61, 9--0
> BC-- 33 1/4 >7--9, 10--0


Thanks!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Dead zone 30 with small cams?


----------



## lunghit

Can anyone confirm that the sring and cable lengths that mathews provied for the Mathews Chill X are accurate. I know that mathews posted specs can be off.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Barn Burner2 said:


> need some help with a 2013 Strothers Wrath SHO Please..
> Mike


anyone??? I need them plz


----------



## Johntstring

Here's what I have for the dead zone small
String 52.25
Buss 34 1/8
Control 38.25
0---13.5---231/8---291/8---13.5---0
>8---10---10---0
0---6.5---12---0


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have the parker Redhawk XP serving specs?
String 86 3/8
Buss 33 3/4
Thanks for any he guys!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Thank you!


Johntstring said:


> Here's what I have for the dead zone small
> String 52.25
> Buss 34 1/8
> Control 38.25
> 0---13.5---231/8---291/8---13.5---0
> >8---10---10---0
> 0---6.5---12---0


----------



## bucks/bulls

2X_LUNG said:


> anyone??? I need them plz


Blue prints are posted on the Strothers website.
http://strotherarchery.com/support/technical-support/2013stringspecs


----------



## 5xArcheryshop

Hoyt spyder 34 please and thanks


----------



## Johntstring

Nobody have the parker Redhawk???? 

How about Hoyt Carbon spyder turbo
String 56.125
Buss 34.625
Control 36.75
Thank you!!

What cam or draw length on they Hoyt spyder 34 5xarchery?


----------



## 5xArcheryshop

59.25 is the string length not sure on cam number or draw shouldn't change serving lengths much tho


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt carbon spyder
String 59 1/4
Buss 36 5/8
Control 38 7/8
0---18.25---23---25.25---29---33---18.25
>---8---17.25---11.25---0
0---21.5---5.5---0


----------



## olddude

2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo #2 C5 cam str.56 1/8 buss 34 5/8 con. 36.75
0...17.25...21-23.5...26.5-30.75...17.25...0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 start @ 14.5 and 16. Top and bottom
0...6................21.25...0
Cam end 0...11........19-26.5 <


Johntstring said:


> Nobody have the parker Redhawk????
> 
> How about Hoyt Carbon spyder turbo
> String 56.125
> Buss 34.625
> Control 36.75
> Thank you!!
> 
> What cam or draw length on they Hoyt spyder 34 5xarchery?


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you sir!


----------



## abowpro

I need serving locations for original PSE DNA string and cables... ....


----------



## GreggWNY

Looking for the *serving specs* on a Carbon Spyder 34 # w/Z5 #2 cam.
String 56.88
CC 37.75
BC 35.50

Thank you!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

i need the carbon spyder 30 #2 cam serving specs please....... asap


----------



## Johntstring

Carbon spyder 34
56.88 0--17--21--23 5/8--27--31.25--17-0
35.50 0-11--19--27--<
37.75 0--5.5--21.25--0

Hoyt spyder 30 #2.2
52 0--16.75--18.25--21--24.75--28.75--16.75
31.50 0--9--17.75--24--<
33.75 0-5.5--18.75--0


37.75


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Here are the specs for a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 #2 Cam
String 53 
Control 33.88
Buss 31.63

0_____17.25--------19.75 -22 1/4-----------25.75-30-----------15.75__________0

0-----------19.5-------------------6-----------0

0------------11.25 -------------- < 7.5-14.25


----------



## GreggWNY

Johntstring said:


> Carbon spyder 34
> 56.88 0--17--21--23 5/8--27--31.25--17-0
> 35.50 0-11--19--27--<
> 37.75 0--5.5--21.25--0
> 
> Hoyt spyder 30 #2.2
> 52 0--16.75--18.25--21--24.75--28.75--16.75
> 31.50 0--9--17.75--24--<
> 33.75 0-5.5--18.75--0
> 
> 
> 37.75


Thank you!


----------



## PeterM

bucks/bulls said:


> 07 pse rogue
> String 89 3/4
> Buss 33 3/4
> Anybody have specs on this,thanks!



2007 PSE Rogue NP
String 89 3/4"
0----16----28-cc-33------8---0

Buss cable 33 3/4"
>----8--10---------9 1/2-----0


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for a martin prowler?
String 88 
Buss 36
Thanks guys


----------



## BowStringDepot

Johntstring said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a martin prowler?
> String 88
> Buss 36
> Thanks guys


Do you know the year? First 2 digits of the serial number are the year. These specs are the same in lengths if the bow has a fusion cam these will work. 

View attachment Jaguar.pdf



Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Its the fusion cam, thanks a million hutch


----------



## jakeeib

Anyone have this one? 
2013 RedHead Toxik XT
93 1/16
33 3/4


----------



## Pietro65

Hello to all. I am new to this fantastic forum. Guys can you help? 
Looking for serving specs for a Bowtech 82ND AIRBORNE 
* string 57 1/4
* cable 40 15/16 
* Thanks in advance.


----------



## jakeeib

Pietro65 said:


> Hello to all. I am new to this fantastic forum. Guys can you help?
> Looking for serving specs for a Bowtech 82ND AIRBORNE
> * string 57 1/4
> * cable 40 15/16
> * Thanks in advance.



Bowtech 82nd airborne 

bowstring 
57 1/4 
0----15 3/8----26-30-----15 3/8 

cable 1 - 40 15/16 
0-13----17 1/4---24 1/2----5 1/2 

cable 2 - 40 15/16


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have a Mathews S2 
String 91 3/4
Buss 35 1/2

Thanks guys

Hutch


----------



## Hogwire Strings

I need specs for ann Athens judgement and conviction.


----------



## Johntstring

Athens judgment 
58 7/8 0---16---22 7/8---24 3/8---28 1/2---32 1/2---16---0
39 7/8 0---9---5---0


----------



## Pietro65

jakeeib said:


> Bowtech 82nd airborne
> 
> bowstring
> 57 1/4
> 0----15 3/8----26-30-----15 3/8
> 
> cable 1 - 40 15/16
> 0-13----17 1/4---24 1/2----5 1/2
> 
> cable 2 - 40 15/16


Thank you very much for your help jakeeib. In the future I may ask more help to you
AT?
sorry for my english not correct!


----------



## bucks/bulls

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have a Mathews S2
> String 91 3/4
> Buss 35 1/2
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Hutch


same as the switchback


----------



## jakeeib

jakeeib said:


> Anyone have this one?
> 2013 RedHead Toxik XT
> 93 1/16
> 33 3/4



If I take the 13 Stud which is 91-1/16 and 34-11/16....and say make each serving location an inch longer, would that come out right?


----------



## romey

Can anyone help me with serving specs for the ez7? I have searched but no luck. 

Thanks
Romey


----------



## bucks/bulls

romey said:


> Can anyone help me with serving specs for the ez7? I have searched but no luck.
> 
> Thanks
> Romey


Ez-7 
String 90 7/8
Buss 34 1/2 

0--24 1/2---27 1/2---32--43--71--10--0

>7----18---------------10-0


----------



## poobear

Need layout for PSE Thunder Flite LC. THANKS!!


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have string/cable lengths and layouts for a Darton short draw SD3500?
Thank You very much in advance!


----------



## jakeeib

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have string/cable lengths and layouts for a Darton short draw SD3500?
> Thank You very much in advance!










This is all I have for a 3500, not sure if it what you need though


----------



## jakeeib

Need some help guys!!!


jakeeib said:


> If I take the 13 Stud which is 91-1/16 and 34-11/16....and say make each serving location an inch longer, would that come out right?


----------



## jakeeib

poobear said:


> Need layout for PSE Thunder Flite LC. THANKS!!


Doesn't the Thunder Flite have steel cables?


----------



## jakeeib

2X_LUNG said:


> anyone??? I need them plz


----------



## RHardesty

jakeeib said:


> View attachment 1981856
> 
> This is all I have for a 3500, not sure if it what you need though


Thank You jakeeib, still need for SD 3500, but will put this in files too!


----------



## poobear

jakeeib said:


> Doesn't the Thunder Flite have steel cables?


Thunder flite did but thunder flite lc was a lightning cam bow. Single cam


----------



## poobear

Razor edge


----------



## bucks/bulls

poobear said:


> Razor edge


Post #2402 page 49


----------



## jakeeib

RHardesty said:


> Thank You jakeeib, still need for SD 3500, but will put this in files too!



No problem, the only SD I have is the 3800


----------



## jakeeib

I cant even find that bow listed on PSE. Is that a custom job?

Found the Fire Flite LC and the Thunderbolt LC though


----------



## poobear

jakeeib said:


> I cant even find that bow listed on PSE. Is that a custom job?
> 
> Found the Fire Flite LC and the Thunderbolt LC though


Im not sure. There is info out there on it but no specs for strings


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Obsession Addiction : String 61", Cables 39 5/8"

0-----17.5-------22.5-24.5--------26.75-31.5---------------17.5----------0

0------9--------5-----0


----------



## deeravenger2

I need the specs for a 2014 PSE Premonition does anyone have them


----------



## bucks/bulls

deeravenger2 said:


> I need the specs for a 2014 PSE Premonition does anyone have them


2014 pse premonition 

String 57 3/8
0--20 3/4--22-24 1/2--26 1/2-30 1/2--20 3/4--0

Buss 31
>7-9--------8--0

Control 32 5/8
0--10--------3 1/2--0


----------



## deeravenger2

Thanks bucks/bulls


----------



## PeterM

Does anyone have the specs for the 2012 obsession lethal force?

String 55 7/8"
cables 37 3/4" (2012 add states 37 3/16" cable length?) anyone else know what it meant to be?

Please?


----------



## FiveX

I'm looking for a copy of the spreadsheet or program for inputting string data like in post #6307 above. Can someone share this information? Thanks.


----------



## simms

Anybody got the specs for the following:

Darton Pro 4000 (60.25" only need the string)
Hoyt Faktor Turbo #3 (str 59.13, cables 37.75/35.63)


----------



## jakeeib

PeterM said:


> Does anyone have the specs for the 2012 obsession lethal force?
> 
> String 55 7/8"
> cables 37 3/4" (2012 add states 37 3/16" cable length?) anyone else know what it meant to be?
> 
> Please?


2011 Obsession SS which is pretty close, if you dont find them.


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt faktor turbo #3
0---19.5---23---25.63---29.25---33.5---19.5---0
>---7.5---17.5---11.25---0
0---21.63---6---


----------



## simms

Johntstring said:


> Hoyt faktor turbo #3
> 0---19.5---23---25.63---29.25---33.5---19.5---0
> >---7.5---17.5---11.25---0
> 0---21.63---6---


Legend, Cheers :wink:


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving dimensions for a Parker Viking? I so I would really appreciate them.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## martge

Does anybody have the string and cable lengths and specs for a 
American Archery Challenger


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Can we get some good Obsession specs on here? Ive had both a pheonix and addiction come up short on end servings, and they were specs from this thread. Lets see what ya got guys, thanks!


----------



## Jlathigee

need serving locations on an Archery research 37 with the solo ram cam if anyone has it. thanks


----------



## PeterM

garrickt said:


> Need specs for 2008 PSE xforce supershort
> string 54 5/8
> control 30 3/8
> buss 27 3/8
> 
> Thanks


2008 PSE X-Force SuperShort

String 54 5/8
0-----16.75----24.75-28.75-----16.75-----0

Control 30 3/8
0---4---------10------0

Buss 27 5/8
>-----7--9------8-----0


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone happen to have serving specs for a martin fury XGR string 56.5 cable 43
Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## GRIM

does anyone have a Mathews zxt string lengths and serve layouts?
thanks in advance


----------



## Huntinsker

GRIM said:


> does anyone have a Mathews zxt string lengths and serve layouts?
> thanks in advance


I think those are the same as the Z7 Xtreme. Same cam, ATA and braceheight anyway.


----------



## GRIM

Huntinsker said:


> I think those are the same as the Z7 Xtreme. Same cam, ATA and braceheight anyway.


thankyou


----------



## Johntstring

Does anybody have serving specs for Hoyt ultra elite xt3000 
String 54.25
Buss 42.25
Control 44.24
Thanks for any help!


----------



## McMickster

Looking for specs for a 2010 Hoyt Turbohawk with #2 XTR cams please, and speed nock locations if available. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bighunter

I think the search engine for string specs hates me, I cant find any of the specs I need. Does anyone have the string serving layout for a bowtech insanity cpx? Thanks for any help.


----------



## lacrossedad

Does anyone have serving specs for a 95 Jennings Uniforce 650R


----------



## Johntstring

Bowtech insanity cpx string 60 1/16 cables 34 29/32
0---20.5---23---25.25---28.5---32.5---20.5---0
>---8---12---12---0


----------



## olddude

2010 Turbo Hawk # 2 xtr cam str. 50.5 buss 33.0 c.cable 35.25
0...14...24-28.5...14...0
0...6...............11...0
>8..................9...0 cam end
I don't have sp nok locations, I'am not sure this bow came out with them?


McMickster said:


> Looking for specs for a 2010 Hoyt Turbohawk with #2 XTR cams please, and speed nock locations if available. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Core Archery

2010 pse micro adrenaline hx?
Thank you


----------



## McMickster

Thank you so much olddude




olddude said:


> 2010 Turbo Hawk # 2 xtr cam str. 50.5 buss 33.0 c.cable 35.25
> 0...14...24-28.5...14...0
> 0...6...............11...0
> >8..................9...0 cam end
> I don't have sp nok locations, I'am not sure this bow came out with them?


----------



## animal killer

Anyone have the new Mathews Chill X or chill xsd serving layouts?


----------



## pinnaclearchery

String 49.75
buss 32.0

0-14......22.38-27.38.......14-0
0-6.5.........7.0<



Core Archery said:


> 2010 pse micro adrenaline hx?
> Thank you


----------



## Babooze

Anyone have the specs for a 2011 Bear Strike String 87 3/4, cable 32 1/8. Thanks!


----------



## olddude

0...17...18.5-20.75...28.5-32.5...38.25-40.25...42.5-61.5...9...0
>.6...............9...0 cam end


Babooze said:


> Anyone have the specs for a 2011 Bear Strike String 87 3/4, cable 32 1/8. Thanks!


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone happen to have the serving specs for a martin C 4?
String 88
Buss 36
Thanks for any help guys


----------



## hersh32

Just found out the hard way that '14 carbon spyder turbos have 2 different string & cable specs for each cam size depending on when the bow was built and which rolker guards and limbpocket. Hoyts got it on their tune page now....arrrgh!


----------



## bowtecee

Apex 8 same as an Apex 6


----------



## bowtecee

Hoyt Charger #2 Cam 50" String, 32.5 BC, 36.50 CC Needed as soon as possible


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for a Martin Blade x4 2012-13 
I need the string and cable lengths and serving specs 


Hutch


----------



## animal killer

bowtecee said:


> Hoyt Charger #2 Cam 50" String, 32.5 BC, 36.50 CC Needed as soon as possible


ST 50 0-15 18-20 3/4 24 5/8-28 5/8 15-0
CC 36 1/2 0-11 6-0
BC 32 1/4 0-9 1/4 7 inch yoke


----------



## Archery dynamic

Looking for specs for a mathews monster with MR-B cams? thanks in advance!!!


----------



## bowtecee

animal killer said:


> ST 50 0-15 18-20 3/4 24 5/8-28 5/8 15-0
> CC 36 1/2 0-11 6-0
> BC 32 1/4 0-9 1/4 7 inch yoke


Hoyts specs show 32 1/2 yours shows 32 1/4" which should I do?


----------



## animal killer

animal killer said:


> ST 50 0-15 18-20 3/4 24 5/8-28 5/8 15-0
> CC 36 1/2 0-11 6-0
> BC 32 1/4 0-9 1/4 7 inch yoke


Correction on the the buss cable. It should be 32 1/2 not 32 1/4. Miss typed the specs.


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have specs for a Martin Blade x4 2012-13
> I need the string and cable lengths and serving specs
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anybody really need these!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for a Martin Blade x4 2012-13 
I need the serving specs 
string 88.50 
buss 34.25

Hutch


----------



## PeterM

ky.trophy said:


> Anyone have Stevens inception serving specs and speed nock locations?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


2013 Stevens Inception AtoA: 33.5" BH 6.5" IBO 347

String 58 3/16"
0-----17_7/8---22_5-8----27_1/2---31_1/2-----17_7/8------0

speed nocks bottom start 2x @ 15 11/16" 4x @ 16 13/16" 
Speed nocks top cam 2x @ 15 9/16" 4x @ 16 11/16"

Control 37 3/4"
0------9 7/8------------5 1/4---0


Buss 35 1/8"
>----8-10------------9 3/4-----0

Note: 3" loop on y's and factory buss yoke not served, 8 1/2" to split.


----------



## bowtecee

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have specs for a Martin Blade x4 2012-13
> I need the serving specs
> string 88.50
> buss 34.25
> 
> Hutch


Jason Erdmann at Martin will hook u up


----------



## BowStringDepot

bowtecee said:


> Jason Erdmann at Martin will hook u up


Thanks

Hutch


----------



## Babooze

olddude said:


> 0...17...18.5-20.75...28.5-32.5...38.25-40.25...42.5-61.5...9...0
> >.6...............9...0 cam end


Thank you very much olddude!


----------



## simms

Got a customer with a Hoyt Alphamax 32 on 1.5 z3 cams.

Bottom limb says 24.5" with str 46.25 bc 35.5/32.5.

Can anyone confirm or correct these lengths? Hoyt site doesnt list z3 on amax 32


----------



## Archery dynamic

anyone please


----------



## animal killer

Looking for 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 RKT #1 Cam. Need serving specs please.


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Looking for serving specs for bowtech Tomkat. can anyone help? needed bad!!


----------



## bucks/bulls

bigbuckisamust said:


> Looking for serving specs for bowtech Tomkat. can anyone help? needed bad!!


005 Bowtech TomKat

String = 86-5/16
0--16--26--31--42--57-1/2---0

Buss = 34-7/8
>8--9-1/2------8-1/4--0

String 53 3/4

0---16---24--28.5----16--0

Cables : 36 3/8
0--5---------11--0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Looking for Hoyt Deviator 1997 
60.5 string 39 buss cables


Hutch


----------



## bigbuckisamust

bucks/bulls said:


> 005 Bowtech TomKat
> 
> String = 86-5/16
> 0--16--26--31--42--57-1/2---0
> 
> Buss = 34-7/8
> >8--9-1/2------8-1/4--0
> 
> String 53 3/4
> 
> 0---16---24--28.5----16--0
> 
> Cables : 36 3/8
> 0--5---------11--0


thanks so much!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the Hoyt Carbon Element 2011 specs?
st. 54.25
cc. 36
bc. 33.75

thanks in advance

Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys got one more that I need. 
Matthews S2 2007
st. 91.75
bc. 35.5

Thanks!!!
Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey Guys got one more that I need.
> Matthews S2 2007
> st. 91.75
> bc. 35.5
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Hutch


Same as the switchback LD


----------



## bucks/bulls

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does anyone have the Hoyt Carbon Element 2011 specs?
> st. 54.25
> cc. 36
> bc. 33.75
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Hutch


Post 2177 page 44


----------



## BowStringDepot

Thank you sir you bailed me out twice! 


Hutch


----------



## simms

Anyone????




simms said:


> Got a customer with a Hoyt Alphamax 32 on 1.5 z3 cams.
> 
> Bottom limb says 24.5" with str 46.25 bc 35.5/32.5.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or correct these lengths? Hoyt site doesnt list z3 on amax 32


----------



## jakeeib

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does anyone have the Hoyt Carbon Element 2011 specs?
> st. 54.25
> cc. 36
> bc. 33.75
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Hutch


Try this.


----------



## animal killer

animal killer said:


> Looking for 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 RKT #1 Cam. Need serving specs please.


need these bad. anyone have any serving specs please?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys does any one have the specs for a 2009 Mission Journey
String. 87.75
Bc. 33 3/8

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## olddude

Here ya go Hutch'
Mission Journey str.87.75 buss 33 3/8
0...16.5...26 1/8-30 1/8...39 1/8-61 5/8...11...0
>.7..................8...0 cam end


BowStringDepot said:


> Hey Guys does any one have the specs for a 2009 Mission Journey
> String. 87.75
> Bc. 33 3/8
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


----------



## jbacon1340

I could use serving specs for the 2012 Dominator Pro. Also would be helpful to have the speed nock positions as well.


----------



## bucks/bulls

jbacon1340 said:


> I could use serving specs for the 2012 Dominator Pro. Also would be helpful to have the speed nock positions as well.


2012 dominator pro
String 63 3/8
0--17 3/8--25 1/2-27 1/2--30 1/4-34 1/4--17 7/8--0

Control 43 3/8
0---10----------4---0

Buss 42

>7--9-----------8---0

Speed nocs 
Bottom cam [email protected] 13 5/[email protected] [email protected] 1/2
Top cam [email protected] 14 1/[email protected] 15 1/[email protected] 17


----------



## bowtecee

Needing specs for a Parker buckshot extreme 48" strings 29.75" cable thanks


----------



## bowtecee

Needing the Parker specs any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## animal killer

animal killer said:


> need these bad. anyone have any serving specs please?


Still looking for a Hoyt Spyder 30 rkt #1 please


----------



## poobear

Hoyt MT Sport
St. 54
CC 40.5
BC 37.5
Thanks
Anyone?


----------



## poobear

Bear Showdown
St 86.12
BC 34.5

Need these!!
Thanks


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt havoc? I believe its an 2001'
String 88.5
Buss 37 
Thank you!


----------



## ShootersArchery

subscribed


----------



## rcsd6815

Hey folks! I am stumped on one for sure. It's a PSE Big Five. There's no other information available on the bow. I can't seem to find it on the tune chart either. I believe its around an 07 and possibly 92 or 100 lb. BEAST! Customer had broken string. The cable count is 16 and the string count is 14. Looking for specs and opinion on using either B55 or 452x. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt crx 35? I have conflicting specs. Thank you 
String 58.25
Buss 37.25
Control 39.5


----------



## bucks/bulls

Johntstring said:


> Would anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt crx 35? I have conflicting specs. Thank you
> String 58.25
> Buss 37.25
> Control 39.5


Check out page 44 post #2169


----------



## brandonlw

I need the specs and cable length for a pse s1 the string is 56 1/2'' and the cable was not on the bow but it measured 41 3/8'' i really need these for a customer thanks for your help


----------



## Johntstring

Thanks bucks/bulls !!


----------



## brandonlw

brandonlw said:


> I need the specs and cable length for a pse s1 the string is 56 1/2'' and the cable was not on the bow but it measured 41 3/8'' i really need these for a customer thanks for your help


i meant a pse f1


----------



## BowStringDepot

Strothers Hope Short Draw does anyone know the speed nock locations and how many


Hutch


----------



## brandonlw

still looking for the serving specs for a pse F1 the string length is56 1/2'' the cable was already off and it measured 41 3/8'' which I dont know if thats right and the shop Im making this for gave me this number ps3 2936 but if some one could help me out on the cable length and the serving lengths i would really be greatful thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

brandonlw said:


> still looking for the serving specs for a pse F1 the string length is56 1/2'' the cable was already off and it measured 41 3/8'' which I dont know if thats right and the shop Im making this for gave me this number ps3 2936 but if some one could help me out on the cable length and the serving lengths i would really be greatful thanks


Here is a pic of the limb sticker









and here is the tune chart info 29 dl string	56.50	cable 41.50 Oh its a F-1 Maxis


----------



## brandonlw

BowStringDepot said:


> Here is a pic of the limb sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the tune chart info 29 dl string	56.50	cable 41.50 Oh its a F-1 Maxis


Thanks for the info do you have the serving lengths thanks
Brandon


----------



## BowStringDepot

brandonlw said:


> Thanks for the info do you have the serving lengths thanks
> Brandon


No I don't but now you can ask for them as a F1 Maxis and do a search to see if they are on here


Hutch


----------



## brandonlw

BowStringDepot said:


> No I don't but now you can ask for them as a F1 Maxis and do a search to see if they are on here
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks Hutch
Brandon


----------



## brandonlw

if some one has the serving specs for a PSE F1 Maxxis string is 561/2'' and the cables are 41 1/2'' and this is a 2 cam bow thanks for your help


----------



## brandonlw

I am still looking for a pse f1 maxxis serving specs I can't find them any where if some one could help me i would greatly appreceiate it thanks
brandon


----------



## 8up

Looking for serving specs for 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 Cam 3/ Z5.

Thanks


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt carbon spyder 34
String 60.13
Buss 36.63
Control 38.75
0---19 5/8---23---25.5---28---32---19 5/8-0
>---7 5/8---17.5---11.5---0
0---21.5---6---0


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt trykon 
String 55.5
Buss 36.6
Control 39.5
Thank you for any help


----------



## bowtecee

animal killer said:


> ST 50 0-15 18-20 3/4 24 5/8-28 5/8 15-0
> CC 36 1/2 0-11 6-0
> BC 32 1/4 0-9 1/4 7 inch yoke


Thanks for the information


----------



## wctbowtech

Looking for specs on Hoyt Vantage Elite with 7.5 Spiral X cams

String 66.25
Control 47.5
Buss 43.5

Anyone? Please


----------



## Fisharcher

Looking for Invasion info


----------



## bucks/bulls

Fisharcher said:


> Looking for Invasion info


Post # 3435 page 69


----------



## lacrossedad

I need serving specs for a contender elite with cam 1/2 draw length 25 to 27.5, 26 to 28.5 and 27 to 29.5. I have string and cable lengths. If anyone good help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Can anyone tell me the String specs for a 2006 TecHunter Ext gander mountain bow



Hutch


----------



## Hogwire Strings

obsession sniper gt anyone?


----------



## 1955

Specs for a Hoyt Kobalt? 

51" STRING
30" BC
32.25 CC

I only got 4 hits with search, and no replies.
TIA


----------



## bucks/bulls

Spyder 30 #2 cam 
String 52
Buss 31.50
Control 33.75 
Need these bad,thanks in advance!


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone have serving specs for bear assault String 92.5 buss 32 11/16 ? 
Also a PSE baby g force string 95.5 buss 39.5? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt spyder 30 
String 52
Buss 31.5
33.75

0---16.75---18.25---21---24.75---28.75--16.75---0
0---9---17.75---24-<
0---5.5--18.75---0


----------



## bucks/bulls

Johntstring said:


> Hoyt spyder 30
> String 52
> Buss 31.5
> 33.75
> 
> 0---16.75---18.25---21---24.75---28.75--16.75---0
> 0---9---17.75---24-<
> 0---5.5--18.75---0


Thanks!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Johntstring said:


> Would anyone have serving specs for bear assault String 92.5 buss 32 11/16 ?
> Also a PSE baby g force string 95.5 buss 39.5?
> Thanks in advance


Pse baby g force 
String 95.5
0--17 1/2--27-33 1/4--46-62 1/2--8--0

Buss 39.5
>8--10--------8--0

Bear assault is posted on page 80 post #3999


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you sir


----------



## 1955

No one???



1955 said:


> Specs for a Hoyt Kobalt?
> 
> 51" STRING
> 30" BC
> 32.25 CC
> 
> I only got 4 hits with search, and no replies.
> TIA


----------



## Johntstring

Hey bucks/bulls have you used that bear assault layout in that post? I'm a bit confused it has center serving before sts on the layout, not sure if its a typo or what


----------



## Molch

Can anyone help?

Servings for a Hoyt Trycon Sport
Str. 50"
BC 32,75
CC 35,75"


----------



## bucks/bulls

Johntstring said:


> Hey bucks/bulls have you used that bear assault layout in that post? I'm a bit confused it has center serving before sts on the layout, not sure if its a typo or what


No I have not personally used,but I'm pretty confident in saying the measurement is correct,the assault shouldn't have an extra serving spot for the stops though.. Should be part of the idler for the top stop and part of the cam serving for the bottom stop.,


----------



## bucks/bulls

bucks/bulls said:


> No I have not personally used,but I'm pretty confident in saying the measurement is correct,the assault shouldn't have an extra serving spot for the stops though.. Should be part of the idler for the top stop and part of the cam serving for the bottom stop,least that how I do them...,


Here is what I pulled off a diagram straight from bear for that string.. 
Bear assault string 92 1/4 
0--22 3/4--30-34 1/4--40-42--44 1/2--65--10-0


----------



## WIHoyt

I need a Parker Pioneer XP
String 86 3/8
Cable 33 3/4
ASAP Please!!


----------



## olddude

Strother Valor
Did a search and cant find. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Johntstring

Thanks for everything bucks and bulls!!


----------



## jbacon1340

Need info for PSE Surge


----------



## bucks/bulls

jbacon1340 said:


> Need info for PSE Surge


2014 pse surge 
String 89 5/8

0--15 1/2--22 1/4--24 3/4--26 3/4--30 3/4--43 3/4--59 3/4--8--0

Buss 34 1/4 

>7--9---------8--0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone Have a Hoyt Viper Tec 2005 string 55.5 Cc 38 Bc 39.25 


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

I need Diamond Rock 84 3/16 string and Buss is 33.75


Hutch


----------



## olddude

Hoyt Vipertec
0...15.25...26.5-31...15.25...0
0...6.5...............12.5...0
>.8..............9.5...0 cam end


BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone Have a Hoyt Viper Tec 2005 string 55.5 Cc 38 Bc 39.25
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> I need Diamond Rock 84 3/16 string and Buss is 33.75
> 
> 
> Hutch


Hutch, I have the 09 Diamond Rock str. 83 7/8 cable 33.25
0...16.5...24-28.75...38.5-58...9...0
>.6.5.................10...0 cam end

I also have the 2010 Diamond Rock 2.0 it has the sts. str.84.0 cable 33 3/16
0...16.5...20.5-22.5...25.5-29.5...41-58...8.5...0
>.7.............9...0 cam end
sp noks [email protected] 16"


----------



## BowStringDepot

olddude said:


> Hutch, I have the 09 Diamond Rock str. 83 7/8 cable 33.25
> 0...16.5...24-28.75...38.5-58...9...0
> >.6.5.................10...0 cam end
> 
> I also have the 2010 Diamond Rock 2.0 it has the sts. str.84.0 cable 33 3/16
> 0...16.5...20.5-22.5...25.5-29.5...41-58...8.5...0
> >.7.............9...0 cam end
> sp noks [email protected] 16"


Thanks Gene, 
I am thinking he wrote in the wrong specs. He has 84 13/16 string buss 33 3/4 I will call him and find out. 


Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

PSE surge 
String 89 5/8
Buss cable 34.25
0---15.5---22 1/8---24 5/8---26.5---30.75---42.25---61.5---8---0
>---7---9---8---0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have the specs for Darton DS2800 String 55 7/8 cable 30 3/16 


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

heres what I have for the 2011 ds2800 hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have speed nock locations for this

2013 Hoyt spyder 30 rkt 3.2 cam str.56.0 buss 32.375 c.cable 34.75

0...19...20.75-23...26.75-30.75...19...0

0...6..........19...0

> ..23.75-17.75...8.75...0 measured from cam end.


----------



## Ignition kid

need specs for a 2006 bowtech tomkat please

thanks
Clint


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ignition kid said:


> need specs for a 2006 bowtech tomkat please
> 
> thanks
> Clint


Go back one page


----------



## Flame-Tamer

In need of serving locations for a Bear Attitude 2014 s/93 5/8 BC/33.25

Thanx in advance,,

Hank


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have speed nock locations for this
> 
> 2013 Hoyt spyder 30 rkt 3.2 cam str.56.0 buss 32.375 c.cable 34.75
> 
> 0...19...20.75-23...26.75-30.75...19...0
> 
> 0...6..........19...0
> 
> > ..23.75-17.75...8.75...0 measured from cam end.


Really need these please!



Hutch


----------



## 1955

Kobalt, Hoyt specs. 51" string, 32.25" CC and 30" BC.

HELP!!!

If I can't find it here, I don't know where to turn...will Hoyt help me??? I'm a dealer.


----------



## McMickster

BowStringDepot said:


> Really need these please!
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Just did one the other day Hutch, and this is measured from the factory Fuse string. One set up top starting at 16 1/4, and two sets on the bottom, one set at 16 1/4 and the second set at 18 inches.


----------



## olddude

2014 Bear Attitude str.93 5/8 cable 33.25
0...25.5...29-33...41-66...10.5...0
>.6.5...........9.25...0 cam end


Flame-Tamer said:


> In need of serving locations for a Bear Attitude 2014 s/93 5/8 BC/33.25
> 
> Thanx in advance,,
> 
> Hank


----------



## BowStringDepot

McMickster said:


> Just did one the other day Hutch, and this is measured from the factory Fuse string. One set up top starting at 16 1/4, and two sets on the bottom, one set at 16 1/4 and the second set at 18 inches.


Much appreciated!


Hutch


----------



## deeravenger2

Any one have a Martin Warthog serving specs?


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx Man,,,




olddude said:


> 2014 Bear Attitude str.93 5/8 cable 33.25
> 0...25.5...29-33...41-66...10.5...0
> >.6.5...........9.25...0 cam end


----------



## jslone0103

Hey Guys I need serving specs for a Hoyt Vector Turbo #2 cam and also the speed nock specs as well ..... Thanks A Ton


----------



## 5xArcheryshop

2014 pse supra specs please


----------



## dwagoner

jslone0103 said:


> Hey Guys I need serving specs for a Hoyt Vector Turbo #2 cam and also the speed nock specs as well ..... Thanks A Ton


there on here, just gotta use the search in top right. vector turbo and V35 #2 cams are exact same specs


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Just got serving specs for the Obsession Sniper GT from Todd at Obesession

String 56 11/16 , Cables 34 15/16

0-----19-------26-30---------33 1/8-34 5/8-------------19-------0

0------9----------5------0


----------



## jslone0103

Okay then .. I didnt know if i should trust them being the same but i will go for it ,,, thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anybody got specs for a tenpoint pro elite cross bow 2006


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Buck master generation 2(single cam) in need of string/cable lengths and serving..thanks!


----------



## poobear

Pearson Legend 2010-12 . 
String 55.5
Cables37.18
Need serving specs. Thanks


----------



## 2X_LUNG

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Anyone have the 2006 Hoyt lazer tec specs?
> 
> String 52.5
> BC 36.5
> CC 39.25


I need these too. Anyone??


----------



## jbacon1340

Does anyone have specs for a PSE Surge?


----------



## bucks/bulls

jbacon1340 said:


> Does anyone have specs for a PSE Surge?


Already posted it for ya,go back one page.


----------



## jbacon1340

Don't I feel like a moron, forgot I asked already. Thank you for the reality check.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have pse firestorm x specs? String 88.63 buss 30.63


----------



## jhunter13

Anyone have measurments for a Jennings Buck Master?


----------



## bucks/bulls

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have pse firestorm x specs? String 88.63 buss 30.63


07 pse firestorm x
String 88 5/8

0---19--29--34---42---63--9---0

Buss 30 5/8

>8-10----------8--0


----------



## bucks/bulls

jhunter13 said:


> Anyone have measurments for a Jennings Buck Master?


I don't have an idler measurement but here's what I have for the 99 Jennings buckmaster
String 98 1/2

0--16--27--33 1/2----------7--0

Buss 41 1/2

>8--10--------7 1/2--0


----------



## olddude

HCA Sidewinder, Got the string and cable lengths, did a search and can't find serving specs.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## olddude

Buckmaster G2 str.85 7/8 cable 33.75
0...16.25...26-31...39-57.25...10...0
>.7.5.........10...0 cam end


bucks/bulls said:


> Buck master generation 2(single cam) in need of string/cable lengths and serving..thanks!


----------



## jslone0103

Ive looked everywere in these posts and still can not find Hoyt Vector Turbo #2 cam speed nock specs .... or Vector 35 speed nock specs ... Does anyone out there have them ?????


----------



## zonker892

*2012 Hoyt Element RKT #3*

Hi there I desperately need the string lengths and serving specs for a 2012 element with #3 cam. I cant find it anywhere in the archive. Thanks!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have any info on a Browning Spectrum


Hutch


----------



## jslone0103

2012 Carbon Element #3

String
0.....18......20.5 ....23......26.75......30.75.......18.....0
---------------------------------------> <------

Control
0......5.5.......21.5.......14.25.......10......0
----------------> <----------------

Buss
0......11.......18......26< *7.75 yoke length*
------------------->


Speed nocks

bottom cam - [email protected] & [email protected]
top cam - [email protected]


----------



## ArchersFinest

Does anyone have the elite Z28 st 56 1/4 cables 36 7/8 I've tried the search thread , no luck . Thanks in advance


----------



## bucks/bulls

ArchersFinest said:


> Does anyone have the elite Z28 st 56 1/4 cables 36 7/8 I've tried the search thread , no luck . Thanks in advance


09 z28 
String 56 1/4

0---16 1/2--21 1/2-23--26 3/4-30 3/4--16 1/2--0

Cables 36 5/8

0---9------------5--0


----------



## bucks/bulls

olddude said:


> Buckmaster G2 str.85 7/8 cable 33.75
> 0...16.25...26-31...39-57.25...10...0
> >.7.5.........10...0 cam end


Thanks again!


----------



## jslone0103

If anyone has speed nock locations for 2012 hoyt vector turbo#2 cam or vector 35 #2 cam id appreciate it ... I have to have them on a string by tonight and ship them out tomorrow thanks


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

I need serving specs for a 2006 Hoyt lazer tec #5 cam if any one has them please.


----------



## Deezlin

Here is specs for an '07 Firestorm X


----------



## WIHoyt

NEED ASAP Hoyt Vector 35 Long Draw LD.
String 58.75
BC 38
CC 40.50


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for 2013 Hoyt AlphaElite RKT cam & 1/2 base CAM #2. Thanks!
STRING 56.50
CONTROL 40.75
BUSS 38.50


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone happen to have serving specs for a PSE Stiger 3G with a 90.5" string, thanks for any help guys!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Johntstring said:


> Would anyone happen to have serving specs for a PSE Stiger 3G with a 90.5" string, thanks for any help guys!


Page 72 post # 3559


----------



## Johntstring

Thanks, I saw that bucks and bull bit was having a hard time reading how he measured that, probably my slow brain but I got what I needed


----------



## BowStringDepot

Johntstring said:


> Would anyone happen to have serving specs for a PSE Stiger 3G with a 90.5" string, thanks for any help guys!



View attachment Stringer 3g.pdf



Have fun 

Hutch


----------



## la.basscat

I need chart for a mathews fx


----------



## Brian from GA

la.basscat said:


> I need chart for a mathews fx


0-->13.5-----27.5-->31.5(Center)---45.5---> 59.5----9<----0

Y-->8-->10----6.5<----0


----------



## wolf44

looking for specs for a 2005 pse shark 
str: 98.5
cab: 43.25


----------



## blucky

Looking for string and cable specs for a 99' Martin Jaguar with fusion cam. ATA 37.25 BH 7.35. The cam has the adjustable brass weight in it.


----------



## flag

Does anybody have the serving specs for a pse enforcer string 90 and cable 36.50


----------



## BowStringDepot

flag said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs for a pse enforcer string 90 and cable 36.50


If you can't find them Flag, 
Fireflite 33 2006 has 90.5 string. 37.5 buss. 


Hutch


----------



## flag

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Taitor

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Vtec? preferably 30" cam. string: 54.5 Control: 40.75 Buss: 37.75


----------



## drewbie8

Looking for specs for 2008 xforce ss super short


----------



## flag

this is what I have








drewbie8 said:


> Looking for specs for 2008 xforce ss super short


----------



## bingerarcher

Taitor said:


> Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Vtec? preferably 30" cam. string: 54.5 Control: 40.75 Buss: 37.75


Here's what I have for a VTec with st-53.5, bc-37.75, cc-40.5 You should be able to use these with a little tweaking in the string. 

ST- 14.5, 26.75-30.75, 14.5
BC- >8-10, 8.75
CC- 13.75, 8


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Hoytalpha35 said:


> According to the bowtech site specs Heartbreaker and Assassin SD are the same.
> 
> http://www.bowtecharchery.com/admin/project/uploads/StringCableChart_web_BT12.pdf
> 
> Bowtech Heartbreaker
> string 50 1/8
> 0-15 ¼------ 18 1/4-20 1/8------ 23 3/4-27 --------15 1/4-0
> Cables 33 7/8
> 0-9 ¾---------- 4 ½ -0
> Speed nocks start 13 1/4..... 2 speed nocks, silencer, 1 speed nock


has anyone tried this and do they work? the cams look exact and the specs are the same


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have bowtech fuel serving specs? 55 916" thanks for any help guys


----------



## Archery dynamic

*Destroyer 350*

Good evening thread heads.(nick name for us string builders). I am going to build a set for a destroyer 350 and I know the cam is thin but I don't have the bow in my possession and was looking for information on finished diameter with serving where it sits in the cam. Anyone help me out? Thanks in advance


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have serving locations for a PSE Scorpion ?
String = 90"
Buss = 34.5"


----------



## bucks/bulls

Needing serving specs for Mathews feather max,thanks!


----------



## bingerarcher

bucks/bulls said:


> Needing serving specs for Mathews feather max,thanks!


Here's what I have for a Feathermax String- 93.125 BC- 38.875
St- 16.5,27.5-32,45-60.5,8
BC- >7-9,9


----------



## bucks/bulls

bingerarcher said:


> Here's what I have for a Feathermax String- 93.125 BC- 38.875
> St- 16.5,27.5-32,45-60.5,8
> BC- >7-9,9


Thank you!


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have serving locations for a PSE Scorpion ?
> String = 90"
> Buss = 34.5"


Anyone ??


----------



## brianerwin

bowtecee said:


> *Diamond infinity Edge String Specs* Looking for string lengths, I have serving measurements.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CCB


I am looking for these specs too! Any help?


----------



## Durrbeck

Anyone have serving specs for hoyt freestyle 2014 string 57.5 control 43.13 buss 41.13 Thanks


----------



## bingerarcher

brianerwin said:


> I am looking for these specs too! Any help?


Diamond Infinite Edge- ST 56 5/16", BC 33 5/32"
ST-19.5,22.25-23.75,27.5-31.875,19.5
BC- >6-8,8.75


----------



## bingerarcher

ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have serving locations for a PSE Scorpion ?
> String = 90"
> Buss = 34.5"


The 06' PSE Diablo is very close to the Scorpion. String 89.5 Buss 34.25
ST- 16,26.5-31,40-60,8
BC->7-9,9


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone happen to have serving specs for a Hoyt Xtec?
String 54.5
Buss 37 3/4
Control 41 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## BowStringDepot

any one have Speed nock locations for a 2012 Pse Rts bowmadness xs string 83.75


Thanks Hutch


----------



## bingerarcher

BowStringDepot said:


> any one have Speed nock locations for a 2012 Pse Rts bowmadness xs string 83.75
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


There are 3 nocks together starting from 16.75"


----------



## BowStringDepot

bingerarcher said:


> There are 3 nocks together starting from 16.75"


Thanks very much!


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Really need these guys emergency build 2013 Bear method

thanks Hutch


----------



## bingerarcher

BowStringDepot said:


> Really need these guys emergency build 2013 Bear method
> 
> thanks Hutch


Bear Method
ST- 22,28.375-3237.5,22, speed nocks (3) ending at 19.5 bottom, 19 top
BC- >6.5-8.5,8.5
CC- 10,4.5


----------



## BowStringDepot

bingerarcher said:


> Bear Method
> ST- 22,28.375-3237.5,22, speed nocks (3) ending at 19.5 bottom, 19 top
> BC- >6.5-8.5,8.5
> CC- 10,4.5


THANKS


Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Hey guys anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt powertec string 52"
Buss 35.75 control 38.5 thank you very much


----------



## drewbie8

drewbie8 said:


> Looking for specs for 2008 xforce ss super short


Still looking for this
And for a mathews z7 with reverse assist, might be a 2009 or 2010 I was told


----------



## FlCracker13

Need serving Specs for a Mathews Chill SDX badly. Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian from GA

drewbie8 said:


> Still looking for this
> And for a mathews z7 with reverse assist, might be a 2009 or 2010 I was told


Z7 - Build cable 1/4 short /string 1/4 longer than factory settings and you get about 72 lbs on a 70 lb bow. Build an 1/8 short cable and 1/8 long string to get 68 pounds. The measurements below are already with the 1/4 long/short. I built this one twice this week and both bows came out perfect with these lengths. 
S-87 1/8 0-23.5 27--->31 39.5-->72 10<--0

C- 32 1/4 Y- 7-->17 9.5<--0

Aug 15,14	Built set for David he only wants 60lbs on 70 bow. Built 1/8 short and 1/8 long got 68 lbs bow needed a few twists to get to spec. 


I've built the XForce SS before but can't find my specs sorry.


----------



## brandonlw

I need the serving specs for a hoyt magnatec single cam string 95.5'' buss 40.5'' Thanks in advance
Brandon


----------



## bucks/bulls

08 pse xforce SS
string 54 5/8

0--16 3/4--26-30--16 3/4--0

Buss 27 5/8 

>7-9-------8--0

Control 30 3/8 

0--10 1/2--------4 1/2--0


----------



## drewbie8

Thanks guys! It helps a lot, got a couple buddies who wanted some strings done quick. Really appreciate it


----------



## brandonlw

brandonlw said:


> I need the serving specs for a hoyt magnatec single cam string 95.5'' buss 40.5'' Thanks in advance
> Brandon


Still looking for these specs on this bow if any one can help me out I would really be great full thanks
brandon


----------



## RHardesty

Does anyone have the layouts and string and cable dimensions for the new 2014 Mission Flare?
Need these...Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BowStringDepot

brandonlw said:


> Still looking for these specs on this bow if any one can help me out I would really be great full thanks
> brandon


Pm'd you!


----------



## PeterM

Does anyone have the serving specs for 2011 Hoyt CRX32 1# cam please?


----------



## olddude

Mission Flare str.87.25 cable 32 3/8
0...23...27-31...40.5-61.5...10...0
>.7..............10...0 cam end


RHardesty said:


> Does anyone have the layouts and string and cable dimensions for the new 2014 Mission Flare?
> Need these...Thanks in advance!!


----------



## deeravenger2

I have searched the thread twice still didn't see it. I need the specs for a 

Quest Bliss 

Thanks


----------



## jacobw

Does anyone have the specs for the Bear Agenda 6/7 and speed nock locations. Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

anybody have these Carbon Matrix 
string 58.75
CC 40.00 
Buss 37.50

Plus speed nocks


----------



## olddude

Carbon Matrix 2010 str.58.0 con. 39.75 buss 37.5
0...15.25...22-24.5...28.25-32.25...15.25...0
0...6.................13...0
>.8............12.5...0 cam end
Hutch,I don't have the speed nock location. I'am not sure they had them on that model maybe someone else can chime in on that.
Gene


BowStringDepot said:


> anybody have these Carbon Matrix
> string 58.75
> CC 40.00
> Buss 37.50
> 
> Plus speed nocks


----------



## olddude

I show them to have the same specs except the Agenda 6 str is 61 3/16.
Bear Agenda 7 str.61 1/16 con. 35 1/8 buss 33 3/8
0...21.5...28.75-32.75...21.5...0
sp noks 3 on b.cam start @ 18.25 sp noks t.cam 3 noks start @ 18.75
0...5............11...0
>7.............9...0 cam end


jacobw said:


> Does anyone have the specs for the Bear Agenda 6/7 and speed nock locations. Thanks


----------



## olddude

G5 Quest Bliss str. 86.375 buss 33.375
0...14.5...20.5-22...25.75-29.75...40.5-58...9.75...0
>6............8...0 cam end


deeravenger2 said:


> I have searched the thread twice still didn't see it. I need the specs for a
> 
> Quest Bliss
> 
> Thanks


----------



## deeravenger2

Awesome thanks


----------



## PeterM

BC Bowstrings said:


> Center Punch posted a number of new Hoyts a few pages back
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922146


Where does the start position for the speed nocks does anyone know?


----------



## sleepydog65

im in will help alot


----------



## deeravenger2

Does anybody have the specs for the Martin lithium thanks you guys have been a big help


----------



## BowStringDepot

Can anyone bail me out I have a XI Flatliner string Length is 60.75 also a Parker Kodiak that I need specs for. 



Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Can anyone bail me out I have a XI Flatliner string Length is 60.75 also a Parker Kodiak that I need specs for.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Parker Kodiak string 88.375 cable 31.875


Hutch


----------



## olddude

The XI Flatliner str.60.75 buss cables 42.5
0...12...28-33.25...12...0
>8..................9...0 cam end
Hutch, the XI Pinnacle has the same specs.
Gene


BowStringDepot said:


> Can anyone bail me out I have a XI Flatliner string Length is 60.75 also a Parker Kodiak that I need specs for.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

olddude said:


> The XI Flatliner str.60.75 buss cables 42.5
> 0...12...28-33.25...12...0
> >8..................9...0 cam end
> Hutch, the XI Pinnacle has the same specs.
> Gene


Thanks olddude


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Does anyone have specs for a 2013 Bear empire str 95 7/16" and buss 34 1/2'





Hutch


----------



## ND Swede

Can someone post the serving specs for a Bowtech 101 st Airborne? I did a search but there was no public listing. Thanks!


----------



## bucks/bulls

ND Swede said:


> Can someone post the serving specs for a Bowtech 101 st Airborne? I did a search but there was no public listing. Thanks!


08 101st airborne 

String 57 1/4 

0--15---27--31 1/2---15--0

Cables 41 7/32

0--13----17 1/2---28 1/4---6--0


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Bowtech carbon rose 

Can someone share if they have it please


----------



## deeravenger2

Carbon rose 

Cable 
0-----9.75----------4.5----0

String 
0-----15.5---18.25----20.75---23.25---28.25----15.5----0


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

deeravenger2 said:


> Carbon rose
> 
> Cable
> 0-----9.75----------4.5----0
> 
> String
> 0-----15.5---18.25----20.75---23.25---28.25----15.5----0


Life saver thank you very much now the wife won't be after me haha


----------



## deeravenger2

lol your welcome


----------



## deeravenger2

Still need the specs on a martin lithium any one


----------



## Mordekyle

Archery Research AR37 anyone ?


----------



## ArcherWolf

Need specs for a Barnett Ghost 385.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a lazer tec? 49.5 , 38.75, 36


----------



## zachbb42

does anyone have specs for a 2012 dominator pro with DC cams?


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all !

Does anyone have serving specs for a Browning Rage.
St : 92.50
C : 39.00

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hogwire Strings

*****Updated****** Obsession Addiction Specs


0----18.5 __28------32______35.125-------37_____18.5----------0

0-------9________5-----0


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> Mission Flare str.87.25 cable 32 3/8
> 0...23...27-31...40.5-61.5...10...0
> >.7..............10...0 cam end


Thanks Olddude! We appreciate it very much!!


----------



## bowtecee

Needed whisper creek phantom or panther string specs 

Thaks


----------



## Chase Hatcher

Hey guys need a chart for a maxxis 35 with #3 cam.


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have string and cable lengths as well as layouts they would like to share on a Jennings CK 3.1R, 2006 I believe. Thanks in advance, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bingerarcher

bowtecee said:


> Needed whisper creek phantom or panther string specs
> 
> Thaks


WC Panther ST-55.5 BC-32.5(2)
ST----14.5,27.5-31.5,14.5
BC---->7-9,6.25


----------



## dwagoner

Chase Hatcher said:


> Hey guys need a chart for a maxxis 35 with #3 cam.


do a search, there in here....


----------



## drewbie8

Anybody have serving specs for a mathews switchback xt?


----------



## bucks/bulls

drewbie8 said:


> Anybody have serving specs for a mathews switchback xt?


Post 4740 page 95


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have string and cable lengths as well as layouts they would like to share on a Jennings CK 3.1R, 2006 I believe. Thanks in advance, it is greatly appreciated!


Anyone have this one!


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have specs for a Winchester Blindside ??


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have specs for a PSE Avenger Ultimate 1 Cam 94.75 String and 38.75 Buss ??


----------



## olddude

Jennings CK 3.1R str.86 1/8 buss 32.75
0...19...25-30.25...40-58.25...9...0
>.7............10...0 cam end
I have never used them,I can't remember where I got them, have had them for a few years but they look like they should work.
Gene


RHardesty said:


> Anyone have string and cable lengths as well as layouts they would like to share on a Jennings CK 3.1R, 2006 I believe. Thanks in advance, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> Jennings CK 3.1R str.86 1/8 buss 32.75
> 0...19...25-30.25...40-58.25...9...0
> >.7............10...0 cam end
> I have never used them,I can't remember where I got them, have had them for a few years but they look like they should work.
> Gene


Thank You olddude! I appreciate the help greatly!
Ron


----------



## Bowstring Store

Looking for OK archery dst40 small and medium cam layouts. String length of 57.75 and 60.25 I guess these are from Europe according to our customer. Thanks


----------



## GRIM

anyone have a hoyt defiant
str 99.5
bc 36.5
thanks in advance


----------



## BEAR FOOT

maitland halo 31

maitland web site no longer works

Thanks Matt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

BEAR FOOT said:


> maitland halo 31
> 
> maitland web site no longer works
> 
> Thanks Matt


You can probably get the info here, but maitland's info should be on www.tribearchery.com


----------



## bucks/bulls

BEAR FOOT said:


> maitland halo 31
> 
> maitland web site no longer works
> 
> Thanks Matt


https://tribearchery.com/documents/2012_ORIGINAL_maitland_bow_specs.pdf


----------



## BEAR FOOT

thanks guys anyone have string stop measurements


----------



## BowStringDepot

anyone have specs for a Mathews Monster XLR 8 string 61.50 cable 30 7/8



Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

BowStringDepot said:


> anyone have specs for a Mathews Monster XLR 8 string 61.50 cable 30 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Post 1617 page 33


----------



## silhouette13

good morning, could you shre your blueprint for a Heli M?

thanks
dave 



Deezlin said:


> I am willing when I get the time. I am going to include a file on DVD with my next video. This file will have jpg files of all my charts at the time. I currently have 177 files and this is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Here is one of my files.


----------



## silhouette13

never mind, fond Hutch's diagram while scanning.just the ticket!


honestly before anyone else craps on someone for not searching....i tried 5x different searches and didnt find this. it would be great to have a sub forum separated by mfg, then a tab for each model. just sayin'...this is a great resource. but in my 2 hours or searching for this model, i saw many many requests for the same models.

thanks dave 




silhouette13 said:


> good morning, could you shre your blueprint for a Heli M?
> 
> thanks
> dave


----------



## x-slayer1440

I need serving specs for Hoyt pro comp elite with #2 GTX cams ASAP thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have the specs for a 2012 Elite Hunter
st. 54.5
cc. 36.38

Thanks Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a 2012 Elite Hunter
> st. 54.5
> cc. 36.38
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Found them


----------



## Killin' Time

Looking for specs on a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 34 with #2 RKT cam

Thanks


----------



## deeravenger2

Killin' Time said:


> Looking for specs on a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 34 with #2 RKT cam
> 
> Thanks


String 55.75 control cable 37.75 buss cable 35.5. 

String 
0----16 21.75---23.75 27.25--31.75 16---0
Stop. Center 
Buss cable 
0----9 17-----27-------<

Control cable 
0---22.5 5.5----0


----------



## silhouette13

i know the numbers are buried somewhere in the thread. i really appreciate the diagrams, i can pin it to the shop wall for easy reference, could someone share a layout diagram for a 2012 Supra ME?

thanks to all who are sharing their knowledge , much appreciated.


----------



## bucks/bulls

silhouette13 said:


> i know the numbers are buried somewhere in the thread. i really appreciate the diagrams, i can pin it to the shop wall for easy reference, could someone share a layout diagram for a 2012 Supra ME?
> 
> thanks to all who are sharing their knowledge , much appreciated.


here ya go


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have serve layouts and lengths for a 2009 PSE X-Force Supershort GX?
Did search, found other supershorts, just not this one I need bad!
Thanks to anyone who can share!!


----------



## Johntstring

This the one you need?


----------



## RHardesty

Johntstring said:


> This the one you need?
> View attachment 2040503


Johntstring, Yes, exactly the one!! Thank You so much for quick reply, I appreciate it greatly!!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Johntstring

No problem glad to help Rhardesty


----------



## IroquoisArcher

Looking for string length only for a Golden Eagle (forgot to write it down but either a ) Pro Formula (think it is) or Formula Pro. Should be approx. 61" (maybe 61 1/2"?). 
Any help appreciated. Starting to get the golden oldies in now.


----------



## fingers shooter

I could really use some help have a Reflex Xpress one cam and don't know the string length does anyone have the length I can figure out serving lengths just need the string thanks a lot


----------



## rcsd6815

Anyone have the specs for a Fred Bear Pursuit? Not sure year. It's the single cam. String approx. 90.25 and Cable approx. 34.5


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Anyone have specs for the monster safari?
it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a BOWTECH INSANITY CPX Thanks in advance !!!! 

string 60- 1/8
cable 34- 29/32


----------



## deeravenger2

Bowtech insantiy 

tring: 60 1/16
0*****20 1/2---23**25 1/4-----28 1/2****32 1/2----------20 1/2*****0

Cables: 34 29/32
>6**8----12*****19 1/2------12******0


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Anyone have serving specs for the MR safari?


----------



## Pietro65

deeravenger2 said:


> Bowtech insantiy
> 
> tring: 60 1/16
> 0*****20 1/2---23**25 1/4-----28 1/2****32 1/2----------20 1/2*****0
> 
> Cables: 34 29/32
> >6**8----12*****19 1/2------12******0


Hello deeravenger2!! tank You so much for quick reply,Thanks for the help !!


----------



## bowtecee

*Needing a Hoyt MT sport:*
Needing a Hoyt MT sport ZR200 spec 53.5" string dual buss 37.5". Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Chris Bachman


----------



## edmkills

bowtecee said:


> *Needing a Hoyt MT sport:*
> Needing a Hoyt MT sport ZR200 spec 53.5" string dual buss 37.5". Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Chris Bachman


Here is what I have.

String 53 1/2" 0-14 --25 - 29 1/2 --14 - 0

Buss 37 1/2" >8-10 --9 1/2 -0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anybody have the amo string lengths for a PSE Fire-Flite Elite and a
Bear Whitetail II

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## silhouette13

thanks! just the ticket!!!!!!!!



bucks/bulls said:


> here ya go


----------



## McMickster

Laser tec


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have specs for a Jennings G2xl I think the string is 84 hard to read and the cable is 32 7/8


Thanks Hutch


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,

looking for serving specs for a *Hoyt Vector 35 RKT #1*
St 52.5" 
Cc 41"
Bc 36.5"

Thanks in advance


----------



## flag

does anybody have any specs for a guide series tech hunter its a cabelas bow thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Flag this is what I have 
View attachment Tech Hunter Extreme 2.pdf



Hutch


----------



## flag

Thanks hutch the guy said ig was just a tech hunter are there any difference in the two


----------



## deeravenger2

There is a difference between the years. On the tech hunter


----------



## BowStringDepot

PSE Diablo sh str 52.812 buss 33.25 cc 35.37 does anyone have them


Thanks Hutch


----------



## GRIM

any one have a stryker 380 serve layouts and strand counts?
thankyou in advance


----------



## olddude

How about a Parker Super Mag 35?
Anyone have these? Thanks


----------



## CMA121885

Anyone have the new breed Lycan specs?


----------



## rcsd6815

Fred Bear TR36 anyone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shinobi3

Does anyone have serving specs for an 06 trykon xl 28.5 dl 53.75 41.25 38.25


----------



## rcsd6815

shinobi3 said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for an 06 trykon xl 28.5 dl 53.75 41.25 38.25


06 Trykon XL 28.5
str 0--14 5/8---27 1/2--31 1/2---14 5/8---0
bc 7 1/2--9 ----5 1/2---0
cc 0--13---5 1/2--0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the specs for a Pearson Diamond Back VX 2002 

ST. ???
Cable. 33.625

I need these asap for tomorrow need to ship fast

Thanks
Hutch.


----------



## shinobi3

Thank you for the trykon


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys i need speed nock locations for a bowtech extreme vft 2003 string 89 1/2 bc 36 1/4 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey Guys i need speed nock locations for a bowtech extreme vft 2003 string 89 1/2 bc 36 1/4
> 
> Thanks Hutch


they were using speed nocks back in 2003 on single cam bows??? i didnt think they did that long ago...


----------



## Budzhawaii

Need help! Does anyone have the string specs for a High Country speed pro x10. Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Buckmaster G2sl (not the G2xl) String 84 1/8 and Cable 32 1/2 does anyone have these?



Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

dwagoner said:


> they were using speed nocks back in 2003 on single cam bows??? i didnt think they did that long ago...


[email protected]"


Hutch


----------



## Jaco80

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix XTR #2 cam? DL 27-29 string 54.50 control 38.75 buss 36.5 
Thanks!


----------



## olddude

2010 Carbon Matrix #2 XTR cam
0...14.5...20.75-23.25...26.75-31...14.5...0
0...6............11.5...0
>8...............10.5...0 cam end


Jaco80 said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix XTR #2 cam? DL 27-29 string 54.50 control 38.75 buss 36.5
> Thanks!


----------



## Jaco80

Thank you


----------



## simms

Anybody have the 2014 PSE Mach pro RF?
Str 93.375"
BC 40.5"


----------



## bingerarcher

simms said:


> Anybody have the 2014 PSE Mach pro RF?
> Str 93.375"
> BC 40.5"


Do you mean a 2004 Mach Pro RF??


----------



## bowtecee

Needing 2014 Hoyt Procomp Elite FX String specs. String 51.25 cables 36.5/38.5. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in Advance.

Chris Bachman


----------



## jacobw

I need the specs for a Martin Jag Magnum. String is 87.5 and cable is 35.5


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys i need the specs for a Parker Buck Hunter St. 55.75 CC. ? 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## bigbuckisamust

jacobw said:


> I need the specs for a Martin Jag Magnum. String is 87.5 and cable is 35.5











Here you go


----------



## Saleen S281

Anyone have the serving specs for a 01 Martin Phantom with a fuzion cam?
string lengths are
97"
40"

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## simms

bingerarcher said:


> Do you mean a 2004 Mach Pro RF??


That's the one. Too used to writing 2014


----------



## Reed

anyone have speed nock location for a 2014 pse phenom

thank
reed


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have the 2013 Elite Hunter 
string 54.5 
cable 37 specs and speed nock locations


Hutch


----------



## bigbuckisamust

BowStringDepot said:


> Does anyone have the 2013 Elite Hunter
> string 54.5
> cable 37 specs and speed nock locations
> 
> 
> Hutch


Hey hutch, I have an 2011 with esx cams hope this helps.


----------



## simms

Reed said:


> anyone have speed nock location for a 2014 pse phenom
> 
> thank
> reed


Top [email protected]" [email protected] [email protected]
Btm [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## BowStringDepot

bigbuckisamust said:


> Hey hutch, I have an 2011 with esx cams hope this helps.
> View attachment 2053167


Thanks I will adjust on the cc cables they are longer for 2013


----------



## bigbuckisamust

BowStringDepot said:


> Thanks I will adjust on the cc cables they are longer for 2013


how much longer are they?


----------



## BowStringDepot

bigbuckisamust said:


> how much longer are they?


The are 37 vs 36 3/8


Hutch


----------



## xyphophore

Hello all,

I'm looking for 2014 HOYT Freestyle GTX#2 serving specs.
St : 52,75
Bc : 40,25
Cc : 42,125

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Mathews genesis specs anyone? Serving specs of course


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Pse carrera anyone? 96" string 40" buss


----------



## bigbuckisamust

2X_LUNG said:


> Mathews genesis specs anyone? Serving specs of course


2x I have. ill post in a sec.


----------



## bigbuckisamust

2X_LUNG said:


> Mathews genesis specs anyone? Serving specs of course


y-cable
0-11.....28.5-31

string
0-15....28-32.5....44-62....86-0

here you go


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the Bear Monster Buck II specs? St. 60.5 cc. ???

Thanks 
Hutch


----------



## McMickster

Post number 362 also has the exact specs per your lengths.


----------



## Jaco80

PSE Vision 2014
Need serving specs, thank you
String: 56.75
Buss: 35.75


----------



## Pietro65

McMickster said:


> It was in the thread, just have to do a search.


Thank you very much for your help McMickster !!! 
Goodbye from Italy !!!


----------



## Pietro65

McMickster said:


> Post number 362 also has the exact specs per your lengths.


THANKS !!!   

Pietro


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have serving specs for a 2013 Alpine Verdict?

String: 54.75”
Yoke: 15.25"
Cable: 29.5"


----------



## jacobw

Fugitive


----------



## lunghit

Anyone have the specs for a 2013 Hoyt Ruckus? I have the 2011 Ruckus specs would the 2011 and 2013 be the same? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

hoyt carbon spyder 30
Faktor 34
Mathews Helium, 

sorry if I missed them, Ive spent an entire hour at this libary looking and havent found anything in english..

Thanks!!


----------



## YankeeRebel

Anyone have the servings specs for a 2000 PSE Stingray LC. String Length 86" and Buss length 34.50" ?


----------



## olddude

The Diamond Fugitive str.91 11/16 buss 33 1/16
0...21.25...23 3/8-25 1/8...29.5-32 7/8...44 5/8-66...9...0
3 sp noks @ 19 7/8
>6...................9.5...0 cam end
The Fugitive is pretty much the same as the outlaw.


jacobw said:


> Fugitive


----------



## olddude

They are the same.


lunghit said:


> Anyone have the specs for a 2013 Hoyt Ruckus? I have the 2011 Ruckus specs would the 2011 and 2013 be the same? Thanks


----------



## bingerarcher

olddude said:


> The Diamond Fugitive str.91 11/16 buss 33 1/16
> 0...21.25...23 3/8-25 1/8...29.5-32 7/8...44 5/8-66...9...0
> 3 sp noks @ 19 7/8
> >6...................9.5...0 cam end
> The Fugitive is pretty much the same as the outlaw.


Also the same as a Redhead Blackout SS


----------



## brandon870

Could someone give me serving specs for Matthews switchback XT please. Thank you


----------



## bingerarcher

brandon870 said:


> Could someone give me serving specs for Matthews switchback XT please. Thank you


06 Mathews Switchback XT St-87.75 Bc- 33.5
St-- 18,27-31,40.5-72.5,10
Bc-->5.75-16.75,8.25


----------



## Core Archery

*pse xforce dream season UF. ?*

Anyone have this? Thank you


----------



## BowStringDepot

Ten Point Defender CLS ACU crossbow


Hutch


----------



## Fenwayrick

Anybody have the string specs on a PSE MOSSY OAK X (single cam)


----------



## huntergal111

Does anyone have string specs for a Mathews Signature bow? Thanks


----------



## jameswk

tag


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Fenwayrick said:


> Anybody have the string specs on a PSE MOSSY OAK X (single cam)











here you go


----------



## Kansas Kid

Anybody have the serving measurements for a PSE Fire Flight 33? String length is 90.25, and cable is 37.5, I just don't have the serving measurements. thanks


----------



## olddude

Kansas Kid said:


> Anybody have the serving measurements for a PSE Fire Flight 33? String length is 90.25, and cable is 37.5, I just don't have the serving measurements. thanks


PSE Fireflight 33
0...15...28.5-32.5...44-60...8.5...0
>8.................9...0 cam end


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thanks olddude


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have the 2015 Elite Synergy Specs yet?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have? PSE - XLR-900 Infinity string 60



Hutch


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have the 2015 Elite Synergy Specs yet?


2015 Elite Synergy str.57 7/8 cables 37 15/16
0...17...22 5/8-24.25...27.25-31.25...17...0
0...5................9...0 x2


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have? PSE - XLR-900 Infinity string 60
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Hutch, here's what I have on theXLR 900
0...13.5...27.25-33.25...13.5...0


----------



## olddude

Horton Legend 175 HD
Can somebody help with this one? I think the string length is 34.75" but I can't find the cable lengths.
Thanks for any help


----------



## sc4x4truck

Can anyone help me I have an alpine frontier single cam that I need the serving specs for. If anyone has the layout info please pm. I'm trying to get this kids bow back up and shooting for him. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Darth Bow

Hi guys anyone can tell me how many strands of BCYX are needed for a Mathew genesis bow. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2X_LUNG

20-24


----------



## bowtecee

I would stick with 452x


----------



## Taitor

2005 Hoyt Ultrasport zr100

string: 53.5"
buss: 37.75"
control: 40.5"

any other cam sizes will work for me also, thanks


----------



## jameswk

ttt


----------



## bigbuckisamust

sc4x4truck said:


> Can anyone help me I have an alpine frontier single cam that I need the serving specs for. If anyone has the layout info please pm. I'm trying to get this kids bow back up and shooting for him. Thanks in advance for your help.


here you go


----------



## sc4x4truck

thank you for the layout


----------



## twistedfreak

On your guys yoks you dropping the one strong to make them even 20 strands of just leaving the them them uneven with 6-5 for your yoks I don't think its going to hurt to drop to a 20 strand string for them but wanted some input


----------



## Brian from GA

olddude said:


> Horton Legend 175 HD
> Can somebody help with this one? I think the string length is 34.75" but I can't find the cable lengths.
> Thanks for any help



I looked in my spreadsheet and all I had was the string also at 34.75. Here are serving lengths. Although I normally ignore center serving and just measure to the middle and do 2" each side while it is stretched on crossbows.
0-->8.5 14.5--->19.5 8.5<--0

I went on ebay and looked for cables and the ones they are showing are for metal cables. I also found images of the same bow with string cables. I think the ones we got in the shop that I built were older metal cable bows. Sorry went back and looked at a couple images again and blew them up bigger and it appears this crossbow had string yokes and metal cables.


----------



## olddude

Brian, think you very much. That helps me out alot.


Brian from GA said:


> I looked in my spreadsheet and all I had was the string also at 34.75. Here are serving lengths. Although I normally ignore center serving and just measure to the middle and do 2" each side while it is stretched on crossbows.
> 0-->8.5 14.5--->19.5 8.5<--0
> 
> I went on ebay and looked for cables and the ones they are showing are for metal cables. I also found images of the same bow with string cables. I think the ones we got in the shop that I built were older metal cable bows. Sorry went back and looked at a couple images again and blew them up bigger and it appears this crossbow had string yokes and metal cables.


----------



## jacobw

olddude said:


> Hutch, here's what I have on theXLR 900
> 0...13.5...27.25-33.25...13.5...0


What string material was used on it. I have one I have to build a string for?


----------



## 12sonly

String and cable length for elite victory?


----------



## kwilde

> String and cable length for elite victory?


 VCAM VSBCAM
String 63 1/8” 59 13/16”
Cable 44 5/8”	44 1/8”

Dont have serving layouts but those lengths were listed on their site


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Long string 
0--17.5----24.75-27.25---30.25---34.25-----17.5---0

short string 

0----17----23.25--25.75----28.75--32.75-------17----0

all cables 

0-----10----------6----0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys I was wondering if any one has the specs for a 
2012 Martin Onza
St. 58 5/8
cc. 38

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## 1955

Desperate...I need the string and cable lengths for an Elite XXL. The owner believes its a 2006.

I've got the bow, so the servings won't be a problem, but I want to get the lengths right!
Thanks


----------



## Wildhunter877

I need the serving measurements for a Diamond Fear No Evil if anyone has them.I am pretty sure its the same as Diamond Dead Eye.Thanks.


----------



## jameswk

1955 said:


> Desperate...I need the string and cable lengths for an Elite XXL. The owner believes its a 2006.
> 
> I've got the bow, so the servings won't be a problem, but I want to get the lengths right!
> Thanks


Xxl String Length 57 7/8"
Cable Length 40 1/16


----------



## 1955

You saved me!!! Thanks!


----------



## shateki

Hello all. I found the serving specs for my 2014 PSE Freak/Supra as shown below. 2 quick questions... How do I interpret these numbers? For example, the string specs, do they mean that from the top loop(0) to 19.375" on the string is serving, then from 26.250 to 28.750 is serving? The bottom number goes to 19.375 again so I'm guessing these numbers aren't measuring from the top to bottom as a whole string? Secong q is, does anyone know where speed nocks go on this? Thanks and sorry about the confusion, I'm building a DC cam bow from a Supra ME so I don't have an old string to go by...

2014 Freak SP St. 65 1/8 Cc. 44 13/16 Buss 39 1/2

St. 19.375 / 26.250-28.750 / 30.625-34.625 / 19.375

Cc. 12 / 8

Buss Y7.5 / 8


----------



## 1955

shateki said:


> Hello all. I found the serving specs for my 2014 PSE Freak/Supra as shown below. 2 quick questions... How do I interpret these numbers? For example, the string specs, do they mean that from the top loop(0) to 19.375" on the string is serving, then from 26.250 to 28.750 is serving? The bottom number goes to 19.375 again so I'm guessing these numbers aren't measuring from the top to bottom as a whole string? Secong q is, does anyone know where speed nocks go on this? Thanks and sorry about the confusion, I'm building a DC cam bow from a Supra ME so I don't have an old string to go by...
> 
> 2014 Freak SP St. 65 1/8 Cc. 44 13/16 Buss 39 1/2
> 
> St. 19.375 / 26.250-28.750 / 30.625-34.625 / 19.375
> 
> Cc. 12 / 8
> 
> Buss Y7.5 / 8


These confuse me also sometimes. Also waiting.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys, does anyone have the specs to a 2006 Hoyt Sierra Tech?
st. 50.5
cc. 37.75
bc. 35

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## NSSCOTT

Hey Guy's looking for string specs for a pse rogue x 

string 57.25
cc 36.62
bc 34

thanks


----------



## Kansas Kid

String:
0-14.5...........26.625-30.625............14.5-0

Buss:
0>8-10................8-0

Control:
0-10..............4-0






NSSCOTT said:


> Hey Guy's looking for string specs for a pse rogue x
> 
> string 57.25
> cc 36.62
> bc 34
> 
> thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the specs for a High Country Archery Speed Pro X10 
St. 56 cc. 37 5/8
I also need speed nocks, and the ccs serving lengths.

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the speed nock locations for a High Country Archery Speed Pro X10
st. 56
cc. 37 5/8
Please anyone I need them asap

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Fisharcher

This is great information but I cannot find anything on a standard Z7 for serving specs. Anyone have them?


----------



## bowtecee

Fisharcher said:


> This is great information but I cannot find anything on a standard Z7 for serving specs. Anyone have them?


1.	2010 Mathews Z7
String 86-7/8" 
Cable 32-1/2" 

0---end--->24.5------>26.75---center--->30.75------->39.5---idler/roller--->72.5------10<---end---0 (for some reason I don't have the stopper dimention) (bottom of the grub is at 18" from end)

>---split--->6--roller--->16.75---------------9.5<---end---0


----------



## bowtecee

Darth Bow said:


> Hi guys anyone can tell me how many strands of BCYX are needed for a Mathew genesis bow. Thanks in advance


18 strands


----------



## asa3dpro

ttt


----------



## jmann28

BEAR FOOT said:


> Long string
> 0--17.5----24.75-27.25---30.25---34.25-----17.5---0
> 
> short string
> 
> 0----17----23.25--25.75----28.75--32.75-------17----0
> 
> all cables
> 
> 0-----10----------6----0


Elite victory?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Yes


----------



## jbacon1340

Looking for the the string specs for the Mission Craze, I saw the serving specs but not the string building specs


----------



## Babooze

Hello everyone! Can anyone help me out with a 2013 High Country X-treme? String,cable and harness lengths and serving specs as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## Babooze

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does anyone have the speed nock locations for a High Country Archery Speed Pro X10
> st. 56
> cc. 37 5/8
> Please anyone I need them asap
> 
> Thanks Hutch


St: 56" 0-17--21-23.5--26.5-31.5--17-0
Cbl: 37 5/8" 0-7--12-24--10.5-0
LOL sorry didnt read all the way through.
One at 16" and one above and below


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for the Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 Long Draw???


----------



## olddude

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 LD str.60.0 buss 37.13 con 39.38
0...19.25...23.25-25.75...29.5-33.5...19.25...0
sp noks 2 sets of 4 on top and bottom cam start @ 16.5 and 18 1/8
0...6....................22...0
cam end 0...11...20.75-29.25.<


Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have specs for the Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 Long Draw???


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thank you sir



olddude said:


> 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 LD str.60.0 buss 37.13 con 39.38
> 0...19.25...23.25-25.75...29.5-33.5...19.25...0
> sp noks 2 sets of 4 on top and bottom cam start @ 16.5 and 18 1/8
> 0...6....................22...0
> cam end 0...11...20.75-29.25.<


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have the serving layouts and lengths for the new 2015 Bear Arena 30 and Arena 34 as of yet?
Thank You in advance!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

anybody have a 2001 martin cougar magnum with fury cams?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have Hoyt Nitrum specs yet? Preferably the Nitrum 30 #3 cam


----------



## t8ter

Bear/Cajun SuckerPunch
String 58
0>16---26.5<>30.5---16<0
Cable 34 x2
Y--7<>9----------8.5<0


----------



## olddude

Hoyt Nitrum 30 #3 Z5 cam str.56.0 buss 32.88 con 34.75
0...19...20 3/8-22 7/8...26 3/8-30.5...17.75...0
sp.nks. bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start @ 16.5 and 18 1/8
top cam 1 set of 4 start @ 16
Of course Hoyt uses that single piece brass looking nock but it is equal to 4 regular sp nocks. Don't know the weight difference
0...5.5..................20...0
cam end 0...11...18-24.75<
These were measured from factory strings.


Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have Hoyt Nitrum specs yet? Preferably the Nitrum 30 #3 cam


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have specs for this oldie 
Champion Falcon. 
String 90
buss 38 5/8


Hutch


----------



## r49740

I'll keep looking through the thread more, but anyone know how far from the top end loop to start the center serving for a vantage elite plus with GTX cam 1/2 number 1 base cam?


----------



## bowtecee

What is string length?


----------



## bowtecee

r49740 said:


> I'll keep looking through the thread more, but anyone know how far from the top end loop to start the center serving for a vantage elite plus with GTX cam 1/2 number 1 base cam?


23-28 52.75" string


----------



## r49740

So start it at 23" from the end of top end loop and run 5 inches? Thanks greatly for the help.


----------



## Babooze

Babooze said:


> Hello everyone! Can anyone help me out with a 2013 High Country X-treme? String,cable and harness lengths and serving specs as well. Thanks so much!


Anybody? Please Im desperate!!! LOL


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Babooze said:


> Anybody? Please Im desperate!!! LOL


W hha at cam


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Never mind I was thinking older.


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Babooze said:


> Anybody? Please Im desperate!!! LOL



61"
32.375"
15"


0-----18.5----24---27---29----34------18.5

0------10.5---14---21------0

0------10.5---19---26------0

0----4---------4----0 x2


----------



## BlackRiverHA

Did anyone ever make a master list of all this great info.?????


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have the serving layouts and lengths for the new 2015 Bear Arena 30 and Arena 34 as of yet?
> Thank You in advance!


Anyone?


----------



## Bowstring Store

Anyone have layouts for the quest heat? I have lengths at 93 and 35 5/8 but somehow don't have the serving specs. Thanks


----------



## String Twister

Anyone have the diamond core?
89 11/16
serve locations needed
Thanx


----------



## olddude

String Twister said:


> Anyone have the diamond core?
> 89 11/16
> serve locations needed
> Thanx


Diamond Core str. 89 11/16 buss 32.5
0...20...23-24.5...28-32.5...43-63.5...10.5...0

cam end 0...8.5..............6<


----------



## BlackRiverHA

I have started to compile the Mathews information I have gotten from the awesome forum!! Hopefully folks can add to this, and maybe get other Manufacturer info. all together.......

Mathews String Layouts 11-20-14

Xxxxx=serving
O=endpost
>=yoke end
-----unserved string

Z7 Extreme s-82 7/8 bc-30 1/2
S 0xxxx23 ¼-----26xxxx30 1/8----37 3/4xxxxxxxxx69 ¾-----10xxxx0
BC >6xxxx17--------9 1/2xxxxxO

Outback s-90 3/8 bc-33 ¾
S Oxxxxxxx17----27xxxx31 ½------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx75-----11xxxxO
BC >8xxxxxx16-------------------???

Creed (‘13) s-92 ¼ bc-32 ¾
S Oxxxxxxxxx27----30xxxxxx34--------43xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx79------10 3/4xxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxxxx21.5---------------------10xxxxxxxxO

Mini Genesis s-79 ¼ bc-31
S Oxxxxxxxx12--------22 3/4xxxxx27 ½---------36 3/4xxxxxxxxx51 ½----------8xxxxxO
BC >6xxxxx7 ¾----------------------------8xxxxxxxO

Switchback XT s-87 ¾ bc-33 ½
S Oxxxxxxxx18--------27xxxxx31-------40 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx72.5---------10xxxxxxO
BC >5 3/4xxxxxxxxx16 ¾---------------------------8 1/4xxxxxxxxO

Z7 (’10) s-86 7/8 bc-32 ½
S Oxxxxxxxxx24 ½-----26 3/4xxxxx30 ¾-----39 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx72 ½------10xxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxx16 ¾--------------------------------9 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxO

Z7 Magnum s-90 7/8 bc-34 ½
S Oxxxxxxxxxxxx24 ½-------28xxxxx32-------------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx77--------10xxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxx18 ¼---------------------------------9 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxO

Creed XS s-88 ½ bc-30 7/8
S Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx25 ¾-------28 7/8xxxx32 ¾--------41 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxx73 ¾-------10 1/2xxxxxO
BC >12xxxxxxxxxxx24 ½--------------------------9 1/4xxxxxxxxO

SQ2 (30”dl) s-85 5/8 bc-33 ¾
S Oxxxxxxxxxx18-------23 3/4xxxxxxxx28 ¾-------39xxxxxxxxxxxx58---------8xxxxxxO
BC >7xxx9-----------------------------11xxxxxxxO

LX s-98 5/8 bc-37 5/8
S Oxxxxxxxxxxx19----------29xxxx34----------44xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx79----------10xxxxxxO
BC >8xxxxxxxxxx18-----------------------------------7 1/2xxxxxO


Reezen (6.5,7.0) s-90 ¾ bc-34 12
S Oxxxxxxxxxx19---------27 1/2xxxxx31 ½--------41 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx75 ¼---------8 1/2xxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxxxxxx18 ½--------------------------------------9xxxxxxO

Q2 s-90 ¼ bc-36 ½
S Oxxxxxxxxxxx17 ½---------26xxxx30 ½---------43xxxxxxxxxxxxx61 ¼------------9xxxxxO
BC >8xxxxx10-----------------------------------------9xxxxxxO

Heli M s-88 bc-32 ¾
S Oxxxxxxxxxx21----27 1/2xxx31 ½-------40xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx73 ½---------10 1/2xxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxxxx16 7/8------------------------------------9 1/2xxxxxxxxO


----------



## BlackRiverHA

BlackRiverHA said:


> I have started to compile the Mathews information I have gotten from the awesome forum!! Hopefully folks can add to this, and maybe get other Manufacturer info. all together.......
> 
> Mathews String Layouts 11-20-14
> 
> Xxxxx=serving
> O=endpost
> >=yoke end
> -----unserved string
> 
> Z7 Extreme s-82 7/8 bc-30 1/2
> S 0xxxx23 ¼-----26xxxx30 1/8----37 3/4xxxxxxxxx69 ¾-----10xxxx0
> BC >6xxxx17--------9 1/2xxxxxO
> 
> Outback s-90 3/8 bc-33 ¾
> S Oxxxxxxx17----27xxxx31 ½------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx75-----11xxxxO
> BC >8xxxxxx16-------------------???
> 
> Creed (‘13) s-92 ¼ bc-32 ¾
> S Oxxxxxxxxx27----30xxxxxx34--------43xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx79------10 3/4xxxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxxxxxxx21.5---------------------10xxxxxxxxO
> 
> Mini Genesis s-79 ¼ bc-31
> S Oxxxxxxxx12--------22 3/4xxxxx27 ½---------36 3/4xxxxxxxxx51 ½----------8xxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxx7 ¾----------------------------8xxxxxxxO
> 
> Switchback XT s-87 ¾ bc-33 ½
> S Oxxxxxxxx18--------27xxxxx31-------40 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx72.5---------10xxxxxxO
> BC >5 3/4xxxxxxxxx16 ¾---------------------------8 1/4xxxxxxxxO
> 
> Z7 (’10) s-86 7/8 bc-32 ½
> S Oxxxxxxxxx24 ½-----26 3/4xxxxx30 ¾-----39 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx72 ½------10xxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxxxxx16 ¾--------------------------------9 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxO
> 
> Z7 Magnum s-90 7/8 bc-34 ½
> S Oxxxxxxxxxxxx24 ½-------28xxxxx32-------------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx77--------10xxxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxxxxx18 ¼---------------------------------9 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxO
> 
> Creed XS s-88 ½ bc-30 7/8
> S Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx25 ¾-------28 7/8xxxx32 ¾--------41 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxx73 ¾-------10 1/2xxxxxO
> BC >12xxxxxxxxxxx24 ½--------------------------9 1/4xxxxxxxxO
> 
> SQ2 (30”dl) s-85 5/8 bc-33 ¾
> S Oxxxxxxxxxx18-------23 3/4xxxxxxxx28 ¾-------39xxxxxxxxxxxx58---------8xxxxxxO
> BC >7xxx9-----------------------------11xxxxxxxO
> 
> LX s-98 5/8 bc-37 5/8
> S Oxxxxxxxxxxx19----------29xxxx34----------44xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx79----------10xxxxxxO
> BC >8xxxxxxxxxx18-----------------------------------7 1/2xxxxxO
> 
> 
> Reezen (6.5,7.0) s-90 ¾ bc-34 12
> S Oxxxxxxxxxx19---------27 1/2xxxxx31 ½--------41 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx75 ¼---------8 1/2xxxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxxxxxxxxx18 ½--------------------------------------9xxxxxxO
> 
> Q2 s-90 ¼ bc-36 ½
> S Oxxxxxxxxxxx17 ½---------26xxxx30 ½---------43xxxxxxxxxxxxx61 ¼------------9xxxxxO
> BC >8xxxxx10-----------------------------------------9xxxxxxO
> 
> Heli M s-88 bc-32 ¾
> S Oxxxxxxxxxx21----27 1/2xxx31 ½-------40xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx73 ½---------10 1/2xxxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxxxxxxx16 7/8------------------------------------9 1/2xxxxxxxxO


3 more...

Drenalin 07-09) s-91 5/8 bc-35 5/8
S Oxxxxxxxxxxx17----sts------27 1/2xxxxxxx32 ½--------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx76 ¼-------8xxxxxO
BC >7 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxx18------------------------------9xxxxxxxO

Drenalin LD (08-10) s-99 ¾ bc-39 ½
S Oxxxxxxxxx17-------sts------30xxxxx34------46xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx82 ¾--------10xxxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxxxxxxx19 ¾-----------------------------9xxxxxxxxO

Switchback s-91 ¾ bc-35 ½
S Oxxxxxxxxxx17 ¼--------27 1/2xxxxx31 ¾------------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx76 ½------8 1/2xxxxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxxxxxxxx17 ½-------------------------------------5xxxxO


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Alpine Sidewinder (2003)
string 95"
buss 39.5" 


ANYONE?


----------



## BlackRiverHA

BlackRiverHA said:


> 3 more...
> 
> Drenalin 07-09) s-91 5/8 bc-35 5/8
> S Oxxxxxxxxxxx17----sts------27 1/2xxxxxxx32 ½--------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx76 ¼-------8xxxxxO
> BC >7 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxx18------------------------------9xxxxxxxO
> 
> Drenalin LD (08-10) s-99 ¾ bc-39 ½
> S Oxxxxxxxxx17-------sts------30xxxxx34------46xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx82 ¾--------10xxxxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxxxxxxxxxx19 ¾-----------------------------9xxxxxxxxO
> 
> Switchback s-91 ¾ bc-35 ½
> S Oxxxxxxxxxx17 ¼--------27 1/2xxxxx31 ¾------------42xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx76 ½------8 1/2xxxxxxxxO
> BC >6xxxxxxxxxxxxxx17 ½-------------------------------------5xxxxO


few more

eZ7 s-90 7/8 bc 34 1/2
S Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx24 1/2-------27 1/2xxxxxxx32--------43xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx71---------------10xxxxxxxO
BC >7xxxxxx18-------------------------10xxxxxxxO

DXT s-86 1/4 bc-32 1/4
S Oxxxxxxxx18 1/2-----------27 5/8xxxxxxxxx31 5/8-------39 1/2xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx72 1/4---------10xxxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxxxx17-----------------------------------9xxxxxxxO

ZXT s-82 7/8 bc-30 1/2
S Oxxxxxxxxxxxx23 1/4------26xxxxxxx30 1/8-------------37 3/4xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx69 3/4---------10xxxxxxxxO
BC >6xxxxxxxxx17-----------------------------9 1/2xxxxxxxxxxO


----------



## BlackRiverHA

Need a few Mathews I can't find.........

String lengths for the Jewel (I have the layout)

Layouts for:
MR5,6,7
MQ32 70% and MQ32 80%
Monster Chill
and the new stuff....... NoCam HTR and the Z2

Thanks......


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Code Model String Length Code Model Cable Length
3H 3D Hunter 96 1/4″ 3H 3D Hunter 42 1/8″
VX 3D Vapor 95 5/8″ VX 3D Vapor 41 3/8″
BL Ballistic 60 3/4″ BL Ballistic 28 1/8″
BY Ballistic, BL Yoke 12″
BZ Blaze 63 1/8″ BZ Blaze 30 3/8″
BY Blaze, BL Yoke 12″
U2 Black Max 93 1/8″ M1 Black Max 38 5/8″
B2 Black Max 2 92 7/8″ B2 Black Max 2 37 3/4″
B2 (TB) Black Max 2 Turbo cam 91 1/16″ B2 Black Max 2 turbo cam 37 3/4″
BC Buckmasters 87 3/4″ BC Buckmasters 33 3/8″
ML Chill 60 3/4″ ML Chill 28 1/8″
MH Chill Series Yoke 12″
LR Chill R 63 1/4″ LR Chill R 30 5/8″
MH Chill Series Yoke 12″
SD Chill SDX 60 7/8″ SD Chill SDX 28 3/8″
MH Chill Series Yoke 12″
HX Chill X (Pro) 65 3/16″ HX Chill X (Pro) 32 7/8″
MH Chill Series Yoke 12″
CL  Classic 93 5/8″ CL Classic 38 7/8″
CN Conquest 103 3/4″ CN Conquest 44″
CN Conquest 2 103 3/4 “ CN Conquest 2 44″
CN (MM) Conquest 2 Mini Max 98 7/16″ CN (MM) Conquest 2 Mini Max 43″
C3 Conquest 3, 4 103 1/4″ C3 Conquest 3, 4 43 5/8″
C3 (MM) Conquest 3, 4 Mini Max 97 15/16″ C3 (MM) Conquest 3, 4 Mini Max 42 3/4″
AP Conquest Apex 103 1/2″ AP Conquest Apex 45″
A7 Conquest Apex 7 95 1/4″ A7 Conquest Apex 7 40 1/2″
CN (MM) Conquest Mini Max 98 7/16″ CN (MM) Conquest Mini Max 43″
CR Craze 55 3/4″ CR Craze 30 7/8″
CD Creed 92 1/4″ CD Creed 32 3/4″
CX Creed XS 88 1/2″ CX Creed XS 30 7/8″
DR Drenalin 91 5/8″ DR Drenalin 35 5/8″
DR DR 2 91 5/8″ DR DR 2 35 5/8″
DR (LD) Drenalin LD 99 3/4″ DR (LD) Drenalin LD 39 1/2″
DX DXT 86 1/4″ DX DXT 32 1/4″
EL Eliminator (2) 87 1/4″ EL Eliminator (2) 32 3/8″
EN Endeavor 87 1/4″ EN Endeavor 32 3/8″
EZ EZ7 90 7/8″ EZ EZ7 34 1/2
FL Feather Light 94 15/16″ QX Feather Light 40 3/16″
U2 Feather Max 93 1/8″ U2 Feather Max 38 7/8″
FL Flare 87 1/4″ FL Flare 32 3/8″
FX FX 90 1/16″ FX FX 37 1/4″
FX (MM) FX Mini Max 83 3/4″ FX (MM) FX Mini Max 35 7/8″
F2 FX2 90 1/16″ F2 FX2 37 1/8″
GN Genesis/Pro 94 1/4″ FX Genesis/Pro 37 1/4″
HB HBV 92 1/2″ HB HBV 39 7/8″
HE Helim 88″ HE Helim 32 3/4″
HP Hyperlite 86 1/4″ HP Hyperlite 32 1/8″
IC Icon 97 13/16″ IC Icon 39 5/8″
IC1(2002) Icon 96 7/8″ IC1 Icon 39 7/16″
IG Ignition 84 5/8″ IG Ignition 32 3/4″
JR Journey 87 3/4″ JR Journey 33 3/8″
LG Legacy 91 3/4″ LG Legacy 36 1/4″
LX LX 98 5/8″ LX LX 37 5/8″
MC Maniac 57 1/4″ MC Maniac 34 1/8
MN Menace 55 3/4″ MN Menace 33 7/8″
MG Mini Genesis 79 1/4″ MG Mini Genesis 31″
MR Monster, Monster 7 59 1/8″ MN Monster Control 30 7/8″
MX Monster XLR8 61 1/8″ MN Monster Control 30 7/8″
MT MR Series 62 3/4″ MN MR Series 30 3/8″
MY Monster, XLR8, MR Yoke 12″
CB MXB 320/ Dagger 38 3/4″ CB MXB 320/ Dagger 14″
CB MXB 320/ Dagger Yoke 10 7/8″
XB MXB 360 38 3/8″ XB MXB 360 14 1/2″
XB MXB 360 Yoke 10″
XB MXB 400 38 1/2″ X4 MXB 400 14 3/4″
Y4 MXB 400 Yoke 10″
M3 (HL) MQ 32 With 80% cam 88 1/8” M3 (HL) MQ 32 With 80% cam 33 7/8″
M3 MQ 32 With 70% cam 85 1/2″ M3 MQ 32 With 70% cam 34″
M1 (HL) MQ1 With 80% cam 97 5/8″ M1 (HL) MQ1 With 80% cam 38 1/2″
M1 MQ1 With 70% cam 95 1/16″ M1 MQ1 With 70% cam 38 5/8″
MU Mustang 85 3/8″ MU Mustang 33 1/4″
FL MXZ 94 15/16″ QX MXZ 40 3/16″
NC No Cam HTR 59 7/8″ NC No Cam HTR 37 5/8″
TG No Cam TGR 66″ TG No Cam TGR 43 5/8″
OB Outback 90 3/8″ OB Outback 33 3/4″
OV Ovation 106 1/4″ OV Ovation 41 7/8″
PN Passion 86 1/4″ PN Passion 32 1/2″
PR Prestige 90 1/8″ PR Prestige 38 1/8″
PS Pro Star 117 3/4″ PS Pro Star 49 1/4″
Q2 Q2 90 1/4″ Q2 Q2 36 1/2″
Q2 (LD) Q2 29 1/2″ & 30″ Draw 91 5/16″ Q2 (LD) Q2 29 1/2″ & 30″ Draw 36 5/8″
QX Q2 XL 97 3/4″ QX Q2 XL 40 3/16″
QX (LD) Q2 XL 30 1/2″ & 31″ Draw 99 1/8″ QX (LD) Q2 XL 30 1/2″ & 31″ Draw 40 1/2″
RY Rally 61 3/4″ RY Rally 39 7/8″
RZ Reezen 90 3/4″ RZ Reezen 34 1/2″
RT Riot 58 3/4″ RT Riot 33 15/16″
RP Rival Pro 97 1/4″ RP Rival Pro 42 1/2″
SA Safari 2 100 3/4″ SA Safari 2 42 1/4″
SA1 Safari Custom 97 11/16″ SA1 Safari Custom 40 15/16″
MS Safari (McPherson Series) 62 3/4″ MS Safari (McPherson Series) 30 3/8″
SH Shadow 97 1/8″ VX Shadow 41 3/8″
SG Signature 101 1/8″ SG Signature 43 1/4″
FX Sportsman 90 1/16″ SP Sportsman 36 1/4″
SQ SQ2 84 1/2″ SQ SQ2 33 11/16″
SQ (LD) SQ2 29 1/2″ & 30″ Draw 85 5/8″ SQ (LD) SQ2 29 1/2″ & 30″ Draw 33 3/4″
ST Standard 97″ 3H Standard 42 1/8″
XT Switchback XT 87 3/4″ XT Switchback XT 33 1/2″
SB Switchback, LD, S2 91 3/4″ SB Switchback, LD, S2 35 1/2″
TR Triumph 104 3/4″ TR Triumph 41 1/2″
U2 Ultra 2 93 1/8″ U2 Ultra 2 38 7/8″
U2 (MM) Ultra 2 Mini Max 88″ U2 (MM) Ultra 2 Mini Max 37 7/8″
UL Ultra Light 90 1/2″ UL Ultra Light 38 1/4″
U2 Ultra Max 93 1/8″ U2 Ultra Max 38 7/8″
UX UX-2 57 7/8″ UX UX-2 35 7/8″
VN Venture 87 1/4″ VN Venture 32 7/8″
VY Voyager 94 3/4″ VY Voyager 36 1/2″
VX VX 95 5/8″ VX VX 41 3/8″
SH VX Pro 97 1/8″ VX VX Pro 41 3/8″
VT VXT 94 3/4″ VT VXT 36 1/2″
MX X 3-5, BX1 91 1/2″ MX X 3-5, BX1 35 5/8″
Z2 Z2 86 7/8″ Z2 Z2 32 1/2″
Z7 Z7 86 7/8″ Z7 Z7 32 1/2″
ZX Z7 Extreme 82 7/8 ZX Z7 Extreme 30 1/2
Z9 Z9 86 7/8 Z9 Z9 32 1/2
ZL Z-Light 92 3/4″ ZL Z-Light 39″
ZM Z-Max 91 3/8″ ZM Z-Max 38″
ZM Z-Magnum 90 7/8″ ZM Z-Magnum 34 1/2″
ZT ZXT 82 7/8″ ZX ZXT 30 1/2″

​


----------



## String Twister

Many thanx old dude!




olddude said:


> Diamond Core str. 89 11/16 buss 32.5
> 0...20...23-24.5...28-32.5...43-63.5...10.5...0
> 
> cam end 0...8.5..............6<


----------



## BlackRiverHA

Thanks barefoot, that will come in handy


----------



## BEAR FOOT

No problem


----------



## BlackRiverHA

So, where are all the string builders? This forum was hopping at one time. Was it a fad? Another forum?


----------



## dwagoner

BlackRiverHA said:


> Need a few Mathews I can't find.........
> 
> String lengths for the Jewel (I have the layout)
> 
> Layouts for:
> MR5,6,7
> MQ32 70% and MQ32 80%
> Monster Chill
> and the new stuff....... NoCam HTR and the Z2
> 
> Thanks......


use the search, MR bows are in here, others prolly are too. dont type "mathews" when searching, or will find EVERY one. use like "CHILL" or "MR7" and it will pinpoint better.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Brian from GA said:


> Mathews MR5, MR6, MR7, MR8- Here are the lengths I measured from an MR7 and I built a set this length for an MR8 and it worked fine. According to the Mathews web page all MR bows have the same string and cable lengths
> 
> String- 62 3/4 (I made a note that the loop on the factory string on each end is 1 3/8". Not sure why it is longer than standard but it is also the same on an original Monster, just checked)
> 
> (Bottom)0--->27.5 -----30-->34 (center)------20.5<------0 (top)
> 
> 
> (2) Cables 30 3/8"- standard 1" loops
> 
> 0-->9.25--------12.5--->25.25 (thru rollers)---- (remainder of string is a large unserved open loop to go through circle that holds yoke)
> 
> (2) Yokes 12"
> 
> both ends are open at 4" and there is 4" served in the middle.


Here you go. Reposted from Brian from GA.


----------



## Babooze

BEAR FOOT said:


> 61"
> 32.375"
> 15"
> 
> 
> 0-----18.5----24---27---29----34------18.5
> 
> 0------10.5---14---21------0
> 
> 0------10.5---19---26------0
> 
> 0----4---------4----0 x2


 THank you very much!


----------



## Danish archer

I have looked for 20 minutes..but cant find serving specs for 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 Z5 #3 cam.
Str. 56.13
CC 34.75
BC 32.5

Can anyone please give me these specs?

Regards
David


----------



## olddude

0...19.25...21.25-23.75...27.5-31.5...17...0
sp nks bottom cam 2 sets of 3 start @ 16.25 and 18. top cam 1 set of 3 start @ 16.

0...5.5..................19.0...0

cam end 0...11...17.75-24.75< yoke end


Danish archer said:


> I have looked for 20 minutes..but cant find serving specs for 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 Z5 #3 cam.
> Str. 56.13
> CC 34.75
> BC 32.5
> 
> Can anyone please give me these specs?
> 
> Regards
> David


----------



## BlackRiverHA

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Here you go. Reposted from Brian from GA.


Thanks


----------



## Danish archer

Great :thumbs_up Thank you



olddude said:


> 0...19.25...21.25-23.75...27.5-31.5...17...0
> sp nks bottom cam 2 sets of 3 start @ 16.25 and 18. top cam 1 set of 3 start @ 16.
> 
> 0...5.5..................19.0...0
> 
> cam end 0...11...17.75-24.75< yoke end


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys i need the string specs for a 2014 Marin Scepter V St. 63.25 Bc. 44 5/8 


Thanks Hutch


----------



## wvminer

Need string lengths for a 2012 pse dominator 3d.


----------



## bigbuckisamust

BlackRiverHA said:


> Thanks barefoot, that will come in handy


tell me what all you need and I will search my records to see what all I can supply you eith


----------



## bigbuckisamust

I have the thirteen. hope it helps









wvminer said:


> Need string lengths for a 2012 pse dominator 3d.


----------



## bingerarcher

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have the serving layouts and lengths for the new 2015 Bear Arena 30 and Arena 34 as of yet?
> Thank You in advance!


Arena 30 Arena 34
ST-58 5/8" 20 1/2, 27 3/4--31 3/4, 20 3/4 St- 62 5/8 20 3/4, 29 11/16--33 11/16, 21 1/8
BC-32 1/16 >7-9, 9 BC- 36 1/16 >7-9, 9
CC- 33 7/8 10 1/2, 4 1/2  CC- 37 7/8 10 1/2, 4 1/2
Each bow has 3 speed nocks top and bottom at distance towards loops Both bows are the same-- bottom-18 1/2, top- 19


----------



## Bow TKO

Can someone verify or provide dimension on 2010 bow madness? I found the following but with so many models just want to make sure. Thanks Shawn

10 BOW MADNESS 

STRING 93.5


17.75---31.5--35.5----49---68.5----9.5 

CABLE 34.13

8--------------------------2--8.25-<


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have specs for a Mathews Conquest pro lite
String 103.75 buss 44

Thanks 

Hutch


----------



## edmtwister

MQ32 80%

String 88 1/8"
18 3/4", 25 3/4"-30 1/4", 41"-59", 9"
Cable 33 7/8"
6"-8", 10"


MQ32 70%

String 85 1/2"
17 1/4", 24 1/2"-29 1/2", 40 1/4"-58 1/2", 9"
Cable 34"
6"-8", 10"


----------



## edmtwister

*PSE momentum specs*

Good morning,

Looking for the string specs for the PSE Momentum. Thanks a bunch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys, does anybody have the specs to a 
2015 PSE Decree
I don't have the string or cable lengths so any info would be a great help 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys, does anybody have the specs to a
> 2015 PSE Decree
> I don't have the string or cable lengths so any info would be a great help
> 
> Thanks Hutch


2015 PSE Decree str.60.38 buss 32.25 con. 34.0

0...20.5...23 5/8-56 1/8...28.5-31 5/8...20.5...0
sp nks, 5 singles on each end @ 16.75,17.5,18.25,19.25,and 20

0...4.5......................10...0

cam end 0...8................7< yoke end


----------



## bowtecee

*Hoyt MT Sport 2002-2003*. Needing this spec quickly. Can't seem to get my hands on it.
Looking for specs for a 2002-2003 Hoyt MT Sport ZR200 with 56" string, 41.5/37.5" cables?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

bowtecee said:


> *Hoyt MT Sport 2002-2003*. Needing this spec quickly. Can't seem to get my hands on it.
> Looking for specs for a 2002-2003 Hoyt MT Sport ZR200 with 56" string, 41.5/37.5" cables?


0----15-----27---31----15----0

0-----11--------------6-----0

0---->8--10----------11----0


----------



## bowtecee

Thank you very much


----------



## BEAR FOOT

No problem


----------



## simms

Anyone got the 2015 Hoyt Carson Spyder Turbo ZT #2 cam yet???

55.25"
39.25"
35"

Need pretty desperately


----------



## PeterM

Can anyone help with Mathews Chill X serving specs please?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

PeterM said:


> Can anyone help with Mathews Chill X serving specs please?


I have it somewhere but i can't find it


----------



## BlackRiverHA

PeterM said:


> Can anyone help with Mathews Chill X serving specs please?


Post 6220


----------



## PeterM

BlackRiverHA said:


> Post 6220


Thanks that post didn't come with a search...


----------



## bingerarcher

PeterM said:


> Thanks that post didn't come with a search...


Go to page 249, post 6220


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Carbon Spyder 30 #3 Cam


----------



## jakeeib

I have searched and cant find a layout for the #1 cam...can anyone help?

14 Pro Comp Elite XT2000 Spiral X with size 1 cam.
String 54.75, CC 41.38, BC 38.75


----------



## simms

simms said:


> Anyone got the 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT #2 cam yet???
> 
> 55.25"
> 39.25"
> 35"
> 
> Need pretty desperately


Anybody???

set up for the Nitrum Turbo on cam #2 would help?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys I was wondering if any body had the speed nock locations to a 2015 Elite Synergy

St. 57 7/8
cc. 37 15/16

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Pixies

Does anybody have the serving specs yet for the 2014 Pro Edge Elite: 

Cam #2 
String 57.75" 
Cc 38.88" 
Bc 36.88"

Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## Pixies

Does anybody have the serving specs yet for the 2014 Pro comp Elite FX - XT2000- GTX Cam 1/2

Cam #2 
String 47.75" 
Cc 37.75" 
Bc 35.75"

Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## edmtwister

No one has string cable specs for PSE Momentum? Can't find them anywhere,

thanks in adavance.


----------



## RHardesty

edmtwister said:


> No one has string cable specs for PSE Momentum? Can't find them anywhere,
> 
> thanks in adavance.


Here you go!

2014 PSE Momentum St.91 1/4" Buss 33 1/8" 

St. 20/23-25.5/27.5-31.5/(opt.) 45-61/9 ( 3/4" loop openings)

Buss Y7.5/cam 8 (3/4" and 1/2" loop openings respectively)

Hope this helps edmtwister!


----------



## jonw

Anyone got specs on Elite Victory yet?


----------



## wolf44

Anyone have the faktor turbo 2cam and pro edge 1cam?


----------



## jameswk

obsession sniper LT 2013 
string 56 3/4
cable 35 1/2

string
0>18----------22>23 1/2---------------27>31------------------18<0
2 red nocks at 153/4>16
4 red nocks at 17>17 3/4 both ends

cable
0>5 1/2--------------10<0


----------



## jakeeib

jakeeib said:


> I have searched and cant find a layout for the #1 cam...can anyone help?
> 
> 14 Pro Comp Elite XT2000 Spiral X with size 1 cam.
> String 54.75, CC 41.38, BC 38.75


Anybody?


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

Specialist bowtech


----------



## pointndog

Need these very soon....Anyone have the faktor turbo 2cam and pro edge 1cam?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Could anyone give me the serving specs for a 06 Diamond Rapture please.
String 88 9/16

Cable 35 3/4


----------



## edmtwister

Hope this helps edmtwister!
Ron
[]


Yes, Thank you very much Ron. You are a lifesaver. 

Warren


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> Could anyone give me the serving specs for a 06 Diamond Rapture please.
> String 88 9/16
> 
> Cable 35 3/4


Here's what I have on 06 Rapture str. 88 9/16 buss 35 7/8

0...17...27.25-31.75...41.75-58.5...8...0

cam end 0...10.5..............7< yoke end


----------



## jakeeib

Hogwire Strings said:


> Could anyone give me the serving specs for a 06 Diamond Rapture please.
> String 88 9/16
> 
> Cable 35 3/4


----------



## Johntstring

Would anyone happen to have serving specs for a hoyt carbon spyder? 
string 56.25
buss 34.25
control 36.5 thanks for any help guys


----------



## Johntstring

Ignore my post, those are wrong numbers......


----------



## wvminer

Need serving spec for a podium x 37 with number 2 spiral pro cams.


----------



## jameswk

2007 guide series Tech Hunter Elite anyone have string and cable specs including serving???


----------



## jakeeib

jakeeib said:


> I have searched and cant find a layout for the #1 cam...can anyone help?
> 
> 14 Pro Comp Elite XT2000 Spiral X with size 1 cam.
> String 54.75, CC 41.38, BC 38.75


In a bind guys....need some help.


----------



## jameswk

jameswk said:


> 2007 guide series Tech Hunter Elite anyone have string and cable specs including serving???


really could use these serving specs if anyone has them or if you could tell me how to get them you think bowtech would have?


----------



## jakeeib

jameswk said:


> really could use these serving specs if anyone has them or if you could tell me how to get them you think bowtech would have?


I have several of Bowtechs, do you have the string/cable lentghs by chance?


----------



## shinobi3

Does anyone have string specs for bowtech fuel?


----------



## jameswk

jakeeib said:


> I have several of Bowtechs, do you have the string/cable lentghs by chance?


92 13/16 string
35 1/2 yoke

33 11/19 ATA
7 1/8 brace


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the specs for a 2015 PSE Premonition 
st. 58.75 cc. 38.75 bc. 32 1/8

Thanks Hutch


----------



## simms

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> Specialist bowtech


Specialist:

Str 60 11/16"

0--------16 7/8 23 7/16----25 28 1/2-----32 1/2 16 7/8---------0

Cables (x 2) 40" 

0-----10 1/2 18 3/8-----25 3/4 35<0


----------



## simms

Pixies said:


> Does anybody have the serving specs yet for the 2014 Pro Edge Elite:
> 
> Cam #2
> String 57.75"
> Cc 38.88"
> Bc 36.88"
> 
> Thank you
> Henrique


Pro Edge Elite #2

String 57.75"

0------17 21 3/8----23 3/4 28cccc32 17-----0

CC 38 7/8

0-------12 6-----0

YC 36 7/8

0-------11 8<0


----------



## jakeeib

jameswk said:


> 92 13/16 string
> 35 1/2 yoke
> 
> 33 11/19 ATA
> 7 1/8 brace


I have these that are close and may help.


----------



## shinobi3

Bowtech fuel?? Anybody??


----------



## Hogwire Strings

I need specs for a Archery Research 34 hybrid cam, not the single cam.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Also looking for a Browning Wolverine


----------



## deeravenger2

On the AR34 I have the string lengths I will look at the house and see if I have the serving specs

String is 56 5/8
Buss is 35.5 
Control is 38


----------



## olddude

shinobi3 said:


> Bowtech fuel?? Anybody??


Bowtech Fuel str.55 9/16 cables 36 3/32

0...17.5...20 5/8-23...26-30 7/8...17.5...0
sp nks 2 sets of 3 on each end [email protected] 15 1/8 and 16

0...6.5.........................9.75...0


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> I need specs for a Archery Research 34 hybrid cam, not the single cam.


AR 34 ram & a half str.56.0 buss 35.5 con. 37.75

0...14...27-31...14...0

0...5.0...................10...0

cam end 0...8.................7 < yoke end


----------



## shinobi3

olddude said:


> Bowtech Fuel str.55 9/16 cables 36 3/32
> 
> 0...17.5...20 5/8-23...26-30 7/8...17.5...0
> sp nks 2 sets of 3 on each end [email protected] 15 1/8 and 16
> 
> 0...6.5.........................9.75...0


Thank you very much


----------



## shermo

Does anyone have the serving locations for the cable guard/slide area for a Prime Defy?

Thanks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Reposted from old dude
[quote name="retrieverfishin" post=1067766465]How about a Prime Defy?[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
2013 Prime Defy str.24.06 c.cables 37.53 yokes 33.79<br />
<br />
str. 0...2...5 7/8-7 5/8...11-14.25...2...0<br />
<br />
c.cables 0...8..............12...0<br />
<br />
yokes 0...14.5...1.5...14.5...0<br />
cen<br/>


----------



## Hogwire Strings

thank you sir!



olddude said:


> AR 34 ram & a half str.56.0 buss 35.5 con. 37.75
> 
> 0...14...27-31...14...0
> 
> 0...5.0...................10...0
> 
> cam end 0...8.................7 < yoke end


----------



## jbacon1340

Looking for the serving specs for a Bear BTR


----------



## t8ter

Serving specs and lengths for Mission MXB 360 please.


----------



## olddude

jbacon1340 said:


> Looking for the serving specs for a Bear BTR


Not sure if this is the one, this is a Buckmaster BTR str.84 7/8 buss 34 3/4

0...12...23-28...40-54.5...8...0

cam end 0...8................7< yoke end


----------



## BowStringDepot

Here is what I have 
View attachment Btr (buckmaster).pdf


Hutch


----------



## Mike_in_WI

anyone have a 2015 Hoyt Nitrum 30 #2? Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys, I have a Hoyt bow that I only have the string and cable lengths too , but I have no idea what it is called. Can anybody help me. 

st. 52.5, cc. 39.25 bc 36.5

Thanks Hutch


----------



## xyphophore

2011 Rampage XT Fuel Cam #1

Need serving specs for this bow with 48.75" string and 37.25 and 33.00 cables. 
Any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jakeeib

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys, I have a Hoyt bow that I only have the string and cable lengths too , but I have no idea what it is called. Can anybody help me.
> 
> st. 52.5, cc. 39.25 bc 36.5
> 
> Thanks Hutch


This was the only thing I could find.
Saber Tec ZR100 28 D/5 Cam 1/2 52-1/2 36-1/2 39-1/4
LazerTec 29 E/5 Cam 1/2 52-1/2" 36-1/2" 39-1/4"

No lay outs for them though.


----------



## olddude

Mike_in_WI said:


> anyone have a 2015 Hoyt Nitrum 30 #2? Thanks


Nitrum 30 #2 Z5 cam str.53.0 buss 31.88 con. 33.75

0...17.25...18.75-21.75...25.25-29.25...16...0
sp nks bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start @ 14 3/8 and 16. sp nks top cam 1 set of 4 start @ 14 3/8

0...5.5.................18.75...0

cam end 0...11...18-23.75 < yoke end


----------



## A.j.

Hey all. Looking for strong and cable layout for a Martin Rage with Magnum Limbs and Fuzion cam. 

Thanks


----------



## wvminer

Does anyone have serving specs for a podium x37 with number 2 spiral pro cams.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a 2013 Pro Comp Elite #2.5 spirals? 54.5, 41 3/8, 38 3/4


----------



## xyphophore

Hey all.
I really need those serving specs please !

2011 Rampage XT Fuel Cam #1

Need serving specs for this bow with 48.75" string and 37.25 and 33.00 cables.
Any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Core Archery

Bowtech boss?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Contender Elite specs 
String 57.50 
CC 42.75
Buss 40.75

Anybody have these 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Core Archery

bump for the boss


----------



## deeravenger2

Once we get one in I will measure them for you


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Carbon Matrix #2 RKT cam? 55.25, 39.25, 37?????


----------



## BEAR FOOT

anyone have the prodigy yet?


----------



## deeravenger2

I can get them we have a few in stock I will get them tomorrow


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Thanks


----------



## olddude

BEAR FOOT said:


> anyone have the prodigy yet?


Prodigy str. 60 5/16 buss cables 35 5/16

0...20.25...23.25-25.5...28.5-32 3/8...20.25...0
sp nks 1 set of 3 and 1 set of 4 on each end, start @ 17.5 and 18 3/8

cam end 0...9.5.....16-22.75....6.75 < yoke end x2


----------



## Hogwire Strings

anyone have these?



Hogwire Strings said:


> Carbon Matrix #2 RKT cam? 55.25, 39.25, 37?????


----------



## spotshooter300

Started this page years ago and still going strong. Good to see!


----------



## Duckkiller870

Any one have the serving specs for 2015 Hoyt Carbon Turbo zt #2 cam?


----------



## Core Archery

Boss anyone yet?


----------



## killerloop

Duckkiller870 said:


> Any one have the serving specs for 2015 Hoyt Carbon Turbo zt #2 cam?


Here!


----------



## Duckkiller870

killerloop said:


> Here!


Thank you for the info:smile: I'm also looking for the serving specs.


----------



## Ignition kid

Need string specs for an Obsession Evolution 
Thanks


----------



## simms

Duckkiller870 said:


> Thank you for the info:smile: I'm also looking for the serving specs.


Been trying to get these myself. My guy has got his bow coming in Jan and if I can't get the specs before then, I'll rip the factory strings off and give them a measure. If you get them sooner, can you post them o/l for me?


----------



## Duckkiller870

simms said:


> Been trying to get these myself. My guy has got his bow coming in Jan and if I can't get the specs before then, I'll rip the factory strings off and give them a measure. If you get them sooner, can you post them o/l for me?


I will post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## killerloop

Oh, serving,,, doesn't ex solver one or Shane have them???


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a 2015 PSE Bowmadness 34 yet??


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Xpedition XR 6S single cam anyone


----------



## BEAR FOOT

No one?


----------



## Ignition kid

Anyone for the Evolution?


----------



## deeravenger2

I will get it when I get home for you


----------



## deeravenger2

Ok Evolution and Phoenix are the same 
String 58 7/8
0------19.5-----23-25----28--32---19.5---0
Stop. Center 

Cable 37 7/16
0-----11-------------6-----0


----------



## jaydub

Anybody have string lengths and serving layout for the trg9? 
I'll need numbers for the 7 and 8 eventually.


----------



## xyphophore

Come on buddys !
I can't believe that nobody's gonna help me 

I’m still looking for *2011 HOYT Rampage XT / Fuel Cam #1* serving specs
ST : 48.75
BC : 37.25
CC : 33.00

Thanks in advance !


----------



## jonw

Anyone got specs for elite victory yet?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys, does anybody have the specs to a Reflex Bighorn Hunter
st. 93
Bc. 33.5

Thanks Hutch


----------



## olddude

jonw said:


> Anyone got specs for elite victory yet?


Elite Victory str.63 1/8 cables 44 5/8

0...16.5...24.75-26.25...29.5-337/8...16.5...0
0...5.25...................9...0 x2
Did not measure the rubber silencers because they can be moved around pretty easy. Seems like on most Elites they go out close to the end of the serving.
I do not have the specs for the SD version yet.


----------



## jonw

olddude said:


> Elite Victory str.63 1/8 cables 44 5/8
> 
> 0...16.5...24.75-26.25...29.5-337/8...16.5...0
> 0...5.25...................9...0 x2
> Did not measure the rubber silencers because they can be moved around pretty easy. Seems like on most Elites they go out close to the end of the serving.
> I do not have the specs for the SD version yet.


Thanks


----------



## olddude

Browning Rage 2008 mini trance cam str. 90.5 buss 35.5
Need the serv specs, can some one help out please?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

BEAR FOOT said:


> Long string
> 0--17.5----24.75-27.25---30.25---34.25-----17.5---0
> 
> short string
> 
> 0----17----23.25--25.75----28.75--32.75-------17----0
> 
> all cables
> 
> 0-----10----------6----0


Elite victory long and short


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have layouts for 2002 Browning Micro Midas 2 st. 53.25 cables 32.50?
Thank You in advance!


----------



## Core Archery

bowtech boss?


----------



## Ray knight

Looking for Carbon Spyder 34 Zt (2015) #2 cam serving specs.


----------



## SgtDune

Allegiance


----------



## jacobw

Anyone have the Mathews No Cam HTR yet?


----------



## olddude

jacobw said:


> Anyone have the Mathews No Cam HTR yet?


Mathews HTR no cam str. 59 7/8 cables 37 5/8

0...24.5...27.75-32...17.75...0
sp nks there is 1 on each end @ 16.5


---->--->---->-------->----->
cam end 0...7...10.5-25 3/8...27 3/8-30 7/8...0 unserved end x2


----------



## jacobw

Thank you. Very much


----------



## simms

SgtDune said:


> Allegiance


Need a year??


----------



## BowStringDepot

Viper Rattler' crossbow
anyone have the specs for this?


Hutch


----------



## Brian from GA

xyphophore said:


> Come on buddys !
> I can't believe that nobody's gonna help me
> 
> I’m still looking for *2011 HOYT Rampage XT / Fuel Cam #1* serving specs
> ST : 48.75
> BC : 37.25
> CC : 33.00
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Obviously what I have is a # 3 cam but this should give you an idea if you can not find what you need. 

Manu	Hoyt	Bow	Rampage XT #3 cam


String	55" 0-->15.25 20.5-->23.5 26--->31 15.25<--0

Split Cable	34" Y----6--->15.75 11.25<---0

Control Cable	36 1/4" 0---> 5.5 21.5<--0

Lengths for the #1 cam per Hoyt is 48.75 S, Buss 33 and Control is 37.25


----------



## bingerarcher

Merry christmas to all!!!


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> Mathews HTR no cam str. 59 7/8 cables 37 5/8
> 
> 0...24.5...27.75-32...17.75...0
> sp nks there is 1 on each end @ 16.5
> 
> 
> ---->--->---->-------->----->
> cam end 0...7...10.5-25 3/8...27 3/8-30 7/8...0 unserved end x2


Thanks for sharing olddude, you dont happen to have any of the TRG layouts as of yet do you you would share?
Also if you can, finished loop openings on HTR?


----------



## RHardesty

bingerarcher said:


> Arena 30 Arena 34
> ST-58 5/8" 20 1/2, 27 3/4--31 3/4, 20 3/4 St- 62 5/8 20 3/4, 29 11/16--33 11/16, 21 1/8
> BC-32 1/16 >7-9, 9 BC- 36 1/16 >7-9, 9
> CC- 33 7/8 10 1/2, 4 1/2 CC- 37 7/8 10 1/2, 4 1/2
> Each bow has 3 speed nocks top and bottom at distance towards loops Both bows are the same-- bottom-18 1/2, top- 19


Thanks again! Very much appreciated!


----------



## RHardesty

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## shinobi3

Merry Christmas to you as well!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Here is a string I made for my redone D340.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Opps posted that in the wrong thread


----------



## BowStringDepot

anyone have specs for the Martin Eclypse I don't have the lengths 


Hutch


----------



## xyphophore

Brian from GA said:


> Obviously what I have is a # 3 cam but this should give you an idea if you can not find what you need.
> 
> Manu	Hoyt	Bow	Rampage XT #3 cam
> 
> 
> String	55" 0-->15.25 20.5-->23.5 26--->31 15.25<--0
> 
> Split Cable	34" Y----6--->15.75 11.25<---0
> 
> Control Cable	36 1/4" 0---> 5.5 21.5<--0
> 
> Lengths for the #1 cam per Hoyt is 48.75 S, Buss 33 and Control is 37.25


Thanks a lot Brian.
That will be very helpfull


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Alpine ravage 

81" 32.5"

anyone?


----------



## olddude

Anyone have the serv specs for the 2015 hoyt carbon spyder turbo ZT?
Thanks


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Anyone have the serv specs for the 2015 hoyt carbon spyder turbo ZT?
> Thanks


I forgot to add that its for the #3 cam. If you have the #1 or #2 cam that will work also, I can adjust for the #3 cam.
Thanks again


----------



## SgtDune

Sorry... thought i was searching older posts and hit send. Thanks.


----------



## smokin12ring

Need serving specs for hoyt pro comp 3.5 spiral cams
String 56.75
Control 42.25
Buss 39.25


----------



## smokin12ring

Need serving specs for 2011 hoyt alpha elite #2 fuel cams
String 55.5
Control 40
Buss 38
Thanks for the help


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> I forgot to add that its for the #3 cam. If you have the #1 or #2 cam that will work also, I can adjust for the #3 cam.
> Thanks again





olddude said:


> Anyone have the serv specs for the 2015 hoyt carbon spyder turbo ZT?
> Thanks


Still need these if anybody can help. #3 turbo cam, if someone has #1 or #2 cams and would post I can adjust those specs for the #3
Thank you.


----------



## olddude

smokin12ring said:


> Need serving specs for 2011 hoyt alpha elite #2 fuel cams
> String 55.5
> Control 40
> Buss 38
> Thanks for the help


This is what I have for #2 fuel cam

0...15.5...21-23.75...27-30.5...15.5...0

0...6......................13...0

cam end 0...11.................8<


----------



## laffim64

Hello, does anyone have the serving specs for the 2014 E35 with ENS cams?
String 54 1/2” 
Cable 39”
Centershot 3/4”-13/16”

I found the EN cams on this thread, but not the ENS cams. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wolf44

Anyone have specs for a podium x 40 with #5 gtx cams


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Carbon SPyder 34 ZT #2 Cam ??????? Thanks in advance


----------



## jonw

String makers what size zip lock bags do you use to put strings in to ship?


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

Any specs for 2012 hoyt contender elite with number 7 spirals, xt2000 limbs thanks.


----------



## Ray knight

ArcheryAdiction said:


> Any specs for 2012 hoyt contender elite with number 7 spirals, xt2000 limbs thanks.


String 17" end servings. Center -1"/+4" from dead center
Control 0-6.....11-0
Buss >11-12.....11-0


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

thanks


----------



## Core Archery

Synergy


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

Super max


----------



## weller

bowtech experience


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

weller said:


> bowtech experience


----------



## TH30060X

Looking for a mathews conquest 2 MAX CAM serving chart and string lengths. Having troubles finding it.


----------



## lunghit

TH30060X said:


> Looking for a mathews conquest 2 MAX CAM serving chart and string lengths. Having troubles finding it.


Here you go.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have the specs to a High Country Carbon Lite?

St. 87.75 
Bc. 36.25

Thanks Hutch


----------



## olddude

Does anybody have the specs for Hoyt Factor Turbo #2 cam?
Thanks


----------



## weller

NoDeerInIowa said:


>


Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have these? They are different than the 2014



Hogwire Strings said:


> Carbon SPyder 34 ZT #2 Cam ??????? Thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does anybody have the specs to a High Country Carbon Lite?
> 
> St. 87.75
> Bc. 36.25
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Anybody?


Hutch


----------



## bowtecee

*OBSESSION PHOENIX AND EVOLUTION*








This holds the Evolution and Phoenix specs


----------



## jameswk

anyone have the string grub location or "speed nock" location for the z7 extreme?


----------



## BowStringDepot

jameswk said:


> anyone have the string grub location or "speed nock" location for the z7 extreme?


This is what I have REPLACE GRUB WITH 5 NOCKS @18.25



Hutch


----------



## jameswk

BowStringDepot said:


> This is what I have REPLACE GRUB WITH 5 NOCKS @18.25
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks hutch!


----------



## jameswk

BowStringDepot said:


> This is what I have REPLACE GRUB WITH 5 NOCKS @18.25
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Ok gotta ask 18.25starts the nocks or they start sooner and end at 18.25?


----------



## chandlersk

Anyone have info on old *jennings* and *golden eagle* string/cable lengths and brace/axle-axle??
Specifically, right now i need a *GE* Evolution.
Here are some sites i use for *PSE*, *martin*, and *hoyt*. I cant put my *mathews/mission* site, but if anyone needs, let me know what bow


----------



## chandlersk

For PSE: http://tune.pse-archery.com/default.aspx 
For Martin: http://www.martinarchery.com/2012/pastspecs.php
For Hoyt: http://www.redhawk-archery.com/redhawkstrings/techinfo/Hoyt.pdf


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Anyone have specs for a 2002-2003 Martin Jaguar Z-Cam? String: 57" Cable: 39"

Thanks!


----------



## lunghit

Looking for serving specs of a Martin Saber. string 52.5 buss 34.5 and control 38. I believe its a 2004-2006 with Tru arc cams. Thanks


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Anyone have string and serving specs for a 2004 ultratec xt2000 limbs #5 cam?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

ok absolute 38 small cam serving specs?

55"
39.25


----------



## Duckkiller870

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Anyone have string and serving specs for a 2004 ultratec xt2000 limbs #5 cam?


I dont know if this will help but i have this 
04 UltraTect 3.5 Spriral, XT2000 Limbs 
String Length 56-1/2
Buss Cable Length 38-3/4
Control Cable Length 41-3/4

String
1-3/4 loop 0___15-----27____32------15_____0 and 1-3/4 Loop
Buss Cable
2-1/2 loop 0>---8____10------------------8_____0 1-3/4 loop
2-1/2 loop
Control Cable
1-3/4 loop 0__________13-1/4-----------------5-1/2______0 1-3/4 loop


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Duckkiller870 said:


> I dont know if this will help but i have this
> 04 UltraTect 3.5 Spriral, XT2000 Limbs
> String Length 56-1/2
> Buss Cable Length 38-3/4
> Control Cable Length 41-3/4
> 
> String
> 1-3/4 loop 0___15-----27____32------15_____0 and 1-3/4 Loop
> Buss Cable
> 2-1/2 loop 0>---8____10------------------8_____0 1-3/4 loop
> 2-1/2 loop
> Control Cable
> 1-3/4 loop 0__________13-1/4-----------------5-1/2______0 1-3/4 loop


Thanks!


----------



## chenashot

Looking for layout/specs for a 2014 Obsession Phoenix SHORT DRAW CAM 

Thanks in advance!
Brandon


----------



## chandlersk

Question, I have many bows come in that need string/cables, and I have no reference other than length for most of them. In order to determine the serving length, I use a string w/ a loop and figure out about how far it needs to be. For idler wheel serving, I draw it back unserved and have a partner mark the begining and end points. For center serving, I just guess...
My question is how does everyone else do it...??


----------



## bowtecee

*Kodiak Outdoors Titan 34* Need specs on strings lengths, and servings. Anyone have these?

Thanks In Advance

Chris Bachman


----------



## jameswk

chandlersk said:


> Question, I have many bows come in that need string/cables, and I have no reference other than length for most of them. In order to determine the serving length, I use a string w/ a loop and figure out about how far it needs to be. For idler wheel serving, I draw it back unserved and have a partner mark the begining and end points. For center serving, I just guess...
> My question is how does everyone else do it...??


Take it off the bow put it in stretcher at 100# and measure


----------



## Fenwayrick

I'm curious....Where do you guys get your string building charts your using. I've been saving everything on an Excel spreadsheet. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## bingerarcher

bowtecee said:


> *Kodiak Outdoors Titan 34* Need specs on strings lengths, and servings. Anyone have these?
> 
> Thanks In Advance
> 
> Chris Bachman


This is what I have: This has serving for the cable slide
ST-92.75" 0-18, 29.5-33.5, 45.5-76, 11.25-0
BC-35.3125 >-7.5-16.5, 10-0


----------



## bowtecee

bingerarcher said:


> This is what I have: This has serving for the cable slide
> ST-92.75" 0-18, 29.5-33.5, 45.5-76, 11.25-0
> BC-35.3125 >-7.5-16.5, 10-0


Thanks a lot!

Chris Bachman
Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings


----------



## BWBOW

Anybody no the serving for a 2015 obsession Evoulation


----------



## BowStringDepot

2014 Pro Edge elite #2 string 57.75 cc 38.88 and buss 36.88 does anyone have the speed nock locations



Hutch


----------



## chenashot

BWBOW said:


> Anybody no the serving for a 2015 obsession Evoulation


String 58 7/16" for Evolution with Mod cams

0 - 19 1/2" end serving

26 3/4" - 30 3/4" center serving

34 1/4" - 35 3/8" suppressor serving

38 15/16" - 58 7/16" end serving


Cables 37 3/8"

0 - 10" end serving

0 - 5" end serving


Measured from inside of end loop to the closest point of the red nock.

2 @ 16 1/8"

4 @ 17 1/16"

2 @ 18 3/4"


----------



## BWBOW

chenashot said:


> String 58 7/16" for Evolution with Mod cams
> 
> 0 - 19 1/2" end serving
> 
> 26 3/4" - 30 3/4" center serving
> 
> 34 1/4" - 35 3/8" suppressor serving
> 
> 38 15/16" - 58 7/16" end serving
> 
> 
> Cables 37 3/8"
> 
> 0 - 10" end serving
> 
> 0 - 5" end serving
> 
> 
> Measured from inside of end loop to the closest point of the red nock.
> 
> 2 @ 16 1/8"
> 
> 4 @ 17 1/16"
> 
> 2 @ 18 3/4"


Thank you


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> 2014 Pro Edge elite #2 string 57.75 cc 38.88 and buss 36.88 does anyone have the speed nock locations
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Really need the speed nock locations really bad anyone have them!



Hutch


----------



## String Twister

92 3/4
0-8.5/28.5-47.5/59.5-63.5/74.75 to end
35 5/16
6" yoke 9" cam serving




bowtecee said:


> *Kodiak Outdoors Titan 34* Need specs on strings lengths, and servings. Anyone have these?
> 
> Thanks In Advance
> 
> Chris Bachman


----------



## String Twister

In need of a forge ambush 86 3/8, 31"
serve locations for string please


----------



## BowStringDepot

2014 Pro Edge elite #2 string 57.75 cc 38.88 and buss 36.88 does anyone have the speed nock locations



Hutch


----------



## Archery dynamic

I got a call for a PSE Enigma string. I got the string length from PSE but the their computer didn't show any serving specs. Anyone give me and idea? Thank you.


----------



## shinobi3

Does anyone have the string stop measurement for a helim? I searched but couldn't find it. Thanks


----------



## Kansas Kid

Archery dynamic said:


> I got a call for a PSE Enigma string. I got the string length from PSE but the their computer didn't show any serving specs. Anyone give me and idea? Thank you.


I will measure one I have in the shop and get back with you


----------



## shinobi3

Thanks


----------



## jslone0103

I can't find speed nock specs for 2014 hoyt carbon spyder #2 cam .. does anyone have these by chance .. I've searched this thread for half an hour but only found them for the turbo model. .

Thanks


----------



## olddude

Need serving specs for a Diamond Carbon Cure, can't find anything on this bow
Thanks for any help.


----------



## deeravenger2

I will get it for you. I have one in the shop won't be till tomorrow tho


----------



## olddude

deeravenger2 said:


> I will get it for you. I have one in the shop won't be till tomorrow tho


Thanks for your help.


----------



## jdggibson2011

Hey guys im looking for string and cable specs and serving lenths for 2014 Pro Com Elite with number 6.5 Spiral X cams any help would be great


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2008 Elite gto

String 55 3/16"

0-15......21-22.75.....26-30......15-0

Cables 37 9/16"

0-4.5........9.75-0. (X2)


----------



## deeravenger2

Old dude here you for the Carbon Cure 

0----21.5---24.5---27---29.5--34---45.5---67----9--0
String stop. Center
>----4---5.5--------10.5---0


----------



## michaelgentry87

Hate to sound stupid but how do u read these I mean I don't understand how these charts are wrote out can some one explain


----------



## Kansas Kid

Archery dynamic said:


> I got a call for a PSE Enigma string. I got the string length from PSE but the their computer didn't show any serving specs. Anyone give me and idea? Thank you.



PSE Enigma crossbow

string serving specs:
0-13..........16.5-22...........13-0

Y cables: start at 4.75 from yoke and serve remainder of cable


----------



## deeravenger2

0 to say 21.5 is the serving lentgh then 24.5 is the start of the serving 27 is the end of the serving and so one


----------



## michaelgentry87

Ok thanks


----------



## benja

Anyone have serving specs for a pro comp elite xl #5 gtx cam. Thanks for any info


----------



## olddude

deeravenger2 said:


> Old dude here you for the Carbon Cure
> 
> 0----21.5---24.5---27---29.5--34---45.5---67----9--0
> String stop. Center
> >----4---5.5--------10.5---0


Thanks alot, I owe you one


----------



## benja

Wrong post.


----------



## olddude

benja said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a pro comp elite xl #5 gtx cam. Thanks for any info


This is what I have str.58.25 con.44.75 buss 42.75

0...15.5...27-31.75...15.5...0

0...5.5.......................13...0

cam end 0...11................8<


----------



## benja

Thank you olddude


----------



## chenashot

chenashot said:


> Looking for layout/specs for a 2014 Obsession Phoenix SHORT DRAW CAM
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Brandon


Anyone?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Browning Verado does anyone have string and cable lengths and servings


Hutch


----------



## Hogwire Strings

ANyone have specs for a 2015 carbon spyder 30 zt #2 cam??


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> Thanks alot, I owe you one


Old dude, what are the string and cable lengths on the Carbon Cure?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Core Archery

TRG 7 anyone?


----------



## BowStringDepot

anyone have specs string 28.15 cables 41.43 yokes 33.79 for a 2015 Prime Rival? 




Hutch


----------



## animal killer

Anyone have a Podium Elite 40 spiral #3? Need serving locations. String: 62, CC: 44 1/2, and BC: 42 1/4 Thanks in advance


----------



## olddude

Would anybody be willing to share the serv. specs for the Hoyt Factor Turbo #3 Z5 cam?
thanks


----------



## olddude

RHardesty said:


> Old dude, what are the string and cable lengths on the Carbon Cure?
> Thanks in advance!


Diamond Carbon Cure str.93 3/16 buss 33 5/8


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> anyone have specs string 28.15 cables 41.43 yokes 33.79 for a 2015 Prime Rival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Prime Rival
string...0...2...7 5/8-9.25...12 5/8-16.25...2...0
cables...0...12...16.5-25.25...8...0 ..x2
yokes...0...14.5...center of string serv. 1.5"...14.5...0..x2


----------



## BowStringDepot

anyone have speed nock locations for Hoyt spyder 30 
52 string cc 33.75 buss 31.50


Hutch


----------



## animal killer

animal killer said:


> Anyone have a Podium Elite 40 spiral #3? Need serving locations. String: 62, CC: 44 1/2, and BC: 42 1/4 Thanks in advance


Anyone have these? Would great Apperciate it. Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite #2 GTX cams? not the XL


----------



## bingerarcher

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a Pro Comp Elite #2 GTX cams? not the XL


Here's what I have for #1 GTX cam. You could take a percentage difference between the #2 cam and #1 cam. Hope this helps.
ST 49.50 0-14,22-26.50,14-0
BC 38.50 >8-10,11-0
CC 40.50 0-13,6-0


----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone have the high country conquest.


----------



## golfnut721

Looking for the 2015 stinger x any help would be awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## Johntstring

Looking for a couple here, any help would be great. PSE Litespeed, I need lengths and serving locations. Diamond Regulator by Bowtech need serving specs for the 93 3/16 string. Thank you


----------



## simms

olddude said:


> Still need these if anybody can help. #3 turbo cam, if someone has #1 or #2 cams and would post I can adjust those specs for the #3
> Thank you.


You still need these?


----------



## Johntstring

Anybody Have serving specs for an Obsession Addiction that has smaller cams? string is 55 13/16 cables 39 1/8 Thank you.


----------



## deeravenger2

I might at the shop I will find out tomorrow


----------



## Johntstring

If that was for me deeravenger2 I would really appreciate it, I have to overnight them tomorrow.


----------



## deeravenger2

Yea that's for you


----------



## 5spotkiller

Does anyone have the hoyt vertix specs with a 26" draw? Thanks
Devin


----------



## BowStringDepot

Johntstring said:


> If that was for me deeravenger2 I would really appreciate it, I have to overnight them tomorrow.












Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

thanks hutch, but it has the short draw cams so lengths are different


----------



## Themassarcher

Looking for string specs for 2014 Parker Lighting.


----------



## 5spotkiller

Still need the Hoyt vetrix 26"DL serving specs thanks ahead of time
Devin


----------



## Duckkiller870

5spotkiller said:


> Still need the Hoyt vetrix 26"DL serving specs thanks ahead of time
> Devin


are you talking about the Hoyt Vectrix? i have 07 specs for 27 1/2 28 1/2 i dont know if this will help but here you go


----------



## 5spotkiller

Duckkiller870 said:


> are you talking about the Hoyt Vectrix? i have 07 specs for 26 1/2 i dont know if this will help but here you go
> View attachment 2140839


Thanks


----------



## Duckkiller870

5spotkiller said:


> Thanks


i misses up and read my file wrong its 27-1/2 to 28 1/2 sry


----------



## Themassarcher

Still looking for string specs for 2014 Parker Lighting. Need Help.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

This is my first string and I am trying to figure out the serving from the way you have it drawn out here and its blowing my mind lol. Unfortunately bib don't have one to measure. Can someone break this down a little better for me please?


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

Archerbruce said:


> String 106 1/4
> 0--16 1/2------30 1/2--35------48 1/2-- 86 1/2------10--0
> 
> Cable 41 7/8
> 0---8---------------------22 1/4---------8---<


Ttt


----------



## edthearcher

maitland Zeus g3 string and cable length along with serving specs


----------



## simms

Thepeopleshamer said:


> This is my first string and I am trying to figure out the serving from the way you have it drawn out here and its blowing my mind lol. Unfortunately bib don't have one to measure. Can someone break this down a little better for me please?


From the example you gave above:

String 106 1/4
0-Bottom Cam(string side)-16 1/2------30 1/2-Centre Serve-35------48 1/2-Idler serve- 86 1/2------10-Bottom Cam (Cable side)-0

Cable 41 7/8
0-Bottom Cable-8---------------------22 1/4--Yoke/Roller--8---<(yoke ends)


----------



## simms

Anyone got the 2011 Martin Pantera?

String 90"
Cable 33.5"


----------



## PeterM

Anyone have a the sting lengths serving specs for the old gem a Fred Bear Borsalino take down?

Thanks in advance, this would be rare?

Pete.


----------



## McMickster

I desperately need speed nock locations for a 2013 Hoyt Spyder Turbo 3.1 cams please. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SNAPTHIS

Does anyone have serving specs for 40" podium x with #5 GTX cams, thanks Mark


----------



## bingerarcher

I'm looking for string/cable lengths and serving specs for a Full Force Addiction, A-A is 32.5" Any info. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Core Archery

Trg 7?


----------



## McMickster

McMickster said:


> I desperately need speed nock locations for a 2013 Hoyt Spyder Turbo 3.1 cams please. Thanks in advance for any help.


I managed to get these from a factory string in case anyone else may need them. Two sets of three on top and bottom at 15 1/4 and 17 inches.


----------



## edmtwister

Morning Simms,

This off my 2010 Pantera with Accutrac. buss is different, but might get you going. Also, factory doesn't serve around idler.

2010 Martin Pantera Accu-trac
String 90" 0-18------ 24 1\4--25 3/4-------- 29--32 1/2------- 45--61----------, 8 1/2--0
buss	34 1/4" >--8--------8--0


----------



## edmtwister

Hi all,

Anyone have the specs for an APA Mamba M7? Speed nock placement also if possible.

Thanks


----------



## edmtwister

Hi all,

Anyone have the specs for an APA Mamba M7? Speed nock placement also if possible.

Thanks


----------



## edmtwister

sorry, somehow double posted that.


----------



## jameswk

Anyone have specs for the Athens solace?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a Martin Lithium?


----------



## Taitor

Does anyone have specs for any spiral cam Podium X 37?


----------



## JMASavage

does anyone have specs for a Mission X3 I have searched the thread but can not find them.


----------



## deeravenger2




----------



## Chigga

Hi guys. Looking for specs on Hoyt Crx 32 #2 cam
And Prime impact. Cheers


----------



## BWBOW

Looking for specs on a 2014 Xpedition XR6S Thanks


----------



## JMASavage

thanks deeravenger.


----------



## olddude

Taitor said:


> Does anyone have specs for any spiral cam Podium X 37?


Podium X 37 #3 spiral cam str.59.0 buss 39.25 con. 41.5

0...15.5...27.5-33 3/8...15.5...0

0...5.....................13...0

cam end 0...10.75...............8.<


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a Martin Lithium? 56 5/8, 37.5 ???


----------



## Fenwayrick

Anyone have the serving specs for an 2014 OK Absolute with the sts locations too?

String 61"
4 Cables 39.25


----------



## Archery dynamic

have an old one need some help. Bear Expedition Air. Need string and cable lengths and servings specs. This is for a girl from a local college team. Thanks in advance.


----------



## edmtwister

BWBOW said:


> Looking for specs on a 2014 Xpedition XR6S Thanks


Not sure if the year is right, but here is what I have:

Xpedition Xring6 

X Ring 6 and 7 
There is a 1/16 inch difference in the string lengths but can be built for both on these lengths for the strings.
String: 58 1/8 0-17.......22 5/8-24 3/8........27 3/8-30 7/8...........17-0
CC: 37 1/2 0-10............................ ......5-0
BC: 35 1/8 0-10..........................2/8<
Speed Nocks are:
2 @ 14 ¾ inches & 4 @ 15 5/8 inches both top and bottom.


----------



## Core Archery

Trg7?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have xpedition perfexion lengths and specs for the XS cam 30" draw?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

2014 Carbon spyder 34 #3 Z5 cam???


----------



## Core Archery

Trg7?


----------



## Ta2guru13

Looking for serving specs for a new bear apprentice III. Found the specs in this thread but the say the string is 48-3/8 and the yokes are 28.5 .... But the limb sticker on the bow say the string is 48.5 and the cables are 29.5.


----------



## bingerarcher

bingerarcher said:


> I'm looking for string/cable lengths and serving specs for a Full Force Addiction, A-A is 32.5" Any info. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Anyone have any info on this bow??


----------



## Dilligaf

Hi Guys, looking for serving dimensions for 
Hoyt Ultra Tec String 57.5 BC 41" - CC 44.5"


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2015 Obsession Knightmare GT (from Obsession)

String: 55 5/8
Cables: 34 5/16 (x2)

String:

0***19.5--------21.5***23-----------26***30--------19.5***0

Cables:

0***5--------------10***0 (x2)


----------



## silhouette13

2 items in my wants list....

1. if any one has a blueprint for a 15 Decree HD that would be super awesome, mine is coming and i would love to have whips ready.
2. does anyone have a blank and fillible version of one of the string building blue print pages such as Hutch's ? my book is full on notes and i would like to tidy it up. or a link to where i can purchase the app etc if that is what it is.


sorry if this is in the 280+ pages already i did try seach and was unlucky.

cheers
dave


----------



## Core Archery

Trg 7?


----------



## olddude

2015 Xpedition Perfextion str.63 1/8 buss 37 5/8 con. 40.0

0...19.75...24 7/8-26 7/8...29.75-34.25...19.75...0
sp nks 3 sets on each end, [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] 

0...5...............10...0

cam end 0...9.75..............7.<



Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have xpedition perfexion lengths and specs for the XS cam 30" draw?


----------



## olddude

2014 Carbon Spyder 34 #3 Z5 cam str.60 1/8 buss 36 5/8 con. 38.75

0...19.25...23.25-25.75...29.25-33.25...19.25...0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end. start @ 16 3/8 and 18.0

0...6................21.25...0

cam end 0...11...19-28.5.<


Hogwire Strings said:


> 2014 Carbon spyder 34 #3 Z5 cam???


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thank you sir! Big help



olddude said:


> 2014 Carbon Spyder 34 #3 Z5 cam str.60 1/8 buss 36 5/8 con. 38.75
> 
> 0...19.25...23.25-25.75...29.25-33.25...19.25...0
> sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end. start @ 16 3/8 and 18.0
> 
> 0...6................21.25...0
> 
> cam end 0...11...19-28.5.<


----------



## jonw

BEAR FOOT said:


> Elite victory long and short


What is string and cable lengths for SD cams?


----------



## Core Archery

Trg7


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,

looking for *2015 Obsession Phoenix* serving specs and speed-nocks location.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chenashot

xyphophore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> looking for *2015 Obsession Phoenix* serving specs and speed-nocks location.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here ya go

String 58 7/16" for Evolution with Mod cams

0 - 19 1/2" end serving

26 3/4" - 30 3/4" center serving

34 1/4" - 35 3/8" suppressor serving

38 15/16" - 58 7/16" end serving


Cables 37 3/8"

0 - 10" end serving

0 - 5" end serving


Measured from inside of end loop to the closest point of the red nock.

2 @ 16 1/8"

4 @ 17 1/16"

2 @ 18 3/4"


----------



## Core Archery

Trg7?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

2009 bowtech sentinel...... anyone know if this bow has a roller guard? ive heard yes and ive heard no


----------



## olddude

Anyone have the specs to the Bowtech Stryker 380 crossbow?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## olddude

How about a Parker Trailblazer XP short version str. 86.375 buss 33.75
Still need the Stryker 380 also.
Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for a PSE rally? String 56.75 cables 34.87 thanks for any help


----------



## Johntstring

Parker trailblazer short arc cam 86 3/8	33 3/4 0-15,25.25-31.25,41.25-59.5,9-0	>--6-8,8-0
That's what I have old dude


----------



## jslone0103

I really need the speed nock specs for either a Hoyt Vector Turbo #2 or a Hoyt Vector 35 #2 .. They have never been posted on here and no one can find them anywhere


----------



## olddude

Johntstring said:


> Parker trailblazer short arc cam 86 3/8	33 3/4 0-15,25.25-31.25,41.25-59.5,9-0	>--6-8,8-0
> That's what I have old dude


Thanks alot John.


----------



## olddude

Johntstring said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a PSE rally? String 56.75 cables 34.87 thanks for any help


2012 PSE Rally str.56.75 buss cables 34.87

0...15.25...26.25-30.25...15.25...0

cam end 0...8.25............7.< x2
no sp. nks.


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you sir!!


----------



## bows_-_arrows

can someone post the serving specs for a hoyt nitrum 34 #2 cam please?


----------



## JMASavage

anyone have specs for a 2014 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite with 1.5 spiral cams


----------



## olddude

bows_-_arrows said:


> can someone post the serving specs for a hoyt nitrum 34 #2 cam please?


Str. 57.0 buss 35.75 con. 37.75

0...17.5...21.25-23.5...27.5-31.75...17.5...0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end [email protected] 14 3/8 and 16

0...6......................22...0

cam end 0...11...19.25-27.5.<


----------



## McMickster

I need specs for a 2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 with #1 cams please. Thanks in advance for any help with these.


----------



## Dilligaf

Hi Guys, looking for serving dimensions for 

Hoyt Ultra Tec 

String 57.5 BC 41" - CC 44.5"

Anyone please


----------



## bows_-_arrows

olddude said:


> Str. 57.0 buss 35.75 con. 37.75
> 
> 0...17.5...21.25-23.5...27.5-31.75...17.5...0
> sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end [email protected] 14 3/8 and 16
> 
> 0...6......................22...0
> 
> cam end 0...11...19.25-27.5.<


Thank you friend


----------



## JMASavage

JMASavage said:


> anyone have specs for a 2014 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite with 1.5 spiral cams


Anyone?
string 54.75
control 41.38
buss 38.75


----------



## xyphophore

chenashot said:


> Here ya go
> 
> String 58 7/16" for Evolution with Mod cams
> 
> 0 - 19 1/2" end serving
> 
> 26 3/4" - 30 3/4" center serving
> 
> 34 1/4" - 35 3/8" suppressor serving
> 
> 38 15/16" - 58 7/16" end serving
> 
> 
> Cables 37 3/8"
> 
> 0 - 10" end serving
> 
> 0 - 5" end serving
> 
> 
> Measured from inside of end loop to the closest point of the red nock.
> 
> 2 @ 16 1/8"
> 
> 4 @ 17 1/16"
> 
> 2 @ 18 3/4"


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

2014 Obsession Phoenix?


----------



## McMickster

McMickster said:


> I need specs for a 2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 with #1 cams please. Thanks in advance for any help with these.


Still need these if anyone can help me out please.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Needs specs for a hoyt vantage elite w/ spiral cams, 27.5" draw.


----------



## zonker892

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt carbon spyder 30 #3 cam
and a spyder 30 # 2 cam?
I know they must be on here but I cant find them anywhere! Thanks


----------



## zonker892

Found the carbon spyder 30...............Anyone have the spyder 30 #2 cam?


----------



## zonker892

If anyone is interested I have the specs for a HOYT PODIUM X 40 with the spiral pro #4 cam

String 0-15.5-------30-35 11/16---------15.5-0

Buss >-------12-14.5----------------11-0

Control 0-5.5------------------13.25-0


I like long yokes on the Buss, so if they are too long make your own length


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys does anyone have the specs to a 2012 Mission Endeavor st. 87.25 bc 32.38

Thanks Hutch


----------



## t8ter

Hoyt raptor specs any one?


----------



## olddude

Xpidition Perfextion
Hey everybody the string length on the Perfextion I posted a while back is wrong. Thanks to HogWire strings He caught it and I double checked, I posted the str. as 63 1/8 but it is 63 1/2. I' am sorry for that.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have Nitrum 30 #1 Cam specs yet????


----------



## BowBaker1640

is there one of these spread sheets I can print out somewhere to keep a log in a note book for myself ?


Deezlin said:


> I am willing when I get the time. I am going to include a file on DVD with my next video. This file will have jpg files of all my charts at the time. I currently have 177 files and this is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Here is one of my files.


----------



## t8ter

t8ter said:


> Hoyt raptor specs any one?


Anyone.Ive done a search with no luck.I know it 93 inch string.I wonder if taking the specs from another 93 inch single cam bow can get us close or is this a mistake to try?Only need string for now.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

bowmadness xp anyone? 87.625, 31.43


----------



## tbirdrunner

I'm looking for the serving specs on a Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus #5 Cam GTX.


----------



## Core Archery

Darton 3714 or 3814?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

anyone have these???



Hogwire Strings said:


> bowmadness xp anyone? 87.625, 31.43


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for APA king cobra 55 7/16 string cc ?



Hutch


----------



## shermo

Does anyone have the specs for a bowtech boss?

Thanks&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## deeravenger2

shermo said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a bowtech boss?
> 
> Thanksí*½í¸


Once we get one in the shop I will get it for you


----------



## skullerud

Hi, anyone have the string and cable layout for a Maitland Zeus?


----------



## deeravenger2

skullerud said:


> Hi, anyone have the string and cable layout for a Maitland Zeus?


Which cam


----------



## skullerud

Maitland zeus 3G 2012mod aggressor cams


----------



## deeravenger2

skullerud said:


> Maitland zeus 3G 2012mod aggressor cams


String 62 7/8
0----16----- 29.5---33.5------16----0
Control cable 40 7/8
0---9--------6----0
Buss Cable 38 1/8
>------7----9-----------9-------0

That's what I have


----------



## skullerud

Thanx Mate!
Appreciate it very much


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Have a list, 
Just the string specs for a 2012 Athens accomplice 34.
Specs for a hoyt factor #1cam, 
2012 hoyt vantage elite spiral cams 27.5" draw.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## jacobw

I need the layout for a Hoyt Ultramag with 55" string 38 1/2" BC and 41 1/2" BC


----------



## pennysdad

String and cable lengths for a Hoyt PodiumX 40, #3 spiral? 
Thnx.


----------



## zonker892

PODIUM X 40

str 63 15/16
buss 42 3/4
control 44 13/16


----------



## zonker892

Anyone with the hoyt spyder 30 with #2 cam specs? im getting desperate


----------



## Core Archery

anyone on the darton ds3814?


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Have a list,
> Just the string specs for a 2012 Athens accomplice 34.
> Specs for a hoyt factor #1cam,
> 2012 hoyt vantage elite spiral cams 27.5" draw.
> 
> Any help is appreciated


Anyone?


----------



## bingerarcher

jacobw said:


> I need the layout for a Hoyt Ultramag with 55" string 38 1/2" BC and 41 1/2" BC


Hoyt Ultra Mag 
ST: 0-14,25 3/4-31 1/2,114-0
BC: >8-10,9-0
CC: 0-11,4 1/2-0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys, does anyone have the specs for a Hoyt Rampage xt #1 cam
St. 48.75
cc 37.75
bc. 33

I really need them thanks Hutch


----------



## gobblemg

Anyone have the serving specs for a TRG7 ?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for APA king cobra 55 7/16 string cc ?



Hutch


----------



## tbirdrunner

tbirdrunner said:


> I'm looking for the serving specs on a Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus #5 Cam GTX.


Anyone?


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Anyone?


Found the athens, bit really really need the faktor, any help?


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

anyone happen to have the lay out for the pse stinger x

string 89.63
cable 34.25


----------



## Bowstring Store

anyone have the decree hd specs yet?


----------



## poobear

Wildfire


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have specs for APA king cobra 55 7/16 string cc ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anyone?

Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for a PSE boss 1 impact? String : 98.7 cable : 43 thanks for any help


----------



## McMickster

I'm in need of specs for a 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 ZT with #3 cams if anyone could help please. Thanks


----------



## McMickster

Forgot one. Also need specs for a 2007 Martin Jaguar twin cam, string is 56 1/2in and cables are 39in. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## McMickster

McMickster said:


> I'm in need of specs for a 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 ZT with #3 cams if anyone could help please. Thanks


Found the Nitrum 30 specs to work from, thanks for posting them Olddude. Still in need of the Martin Jaguar specs if anyone has them


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have Hoyt Nitrum Turbo #3 specs?


----------



## deeravenger2

Mathews HTR


----------



## jtnm

Look for serving specs for 2013 Vantage Elite Plus #3 GTX 
String:55.25"
Buss:42.00"
Control:44.25

Thanks
jtnm


----------



## poobear

Anyone have AR(archery research)31 with the fixed ram cam?
String 86.5
Cable 33.25

Thanks


----------



## olddude

This is what I have. str.86.5 buss 33.25

0...15...25.5-29.5...41.25-60.25...8...0

>6............8...0


poobear said:


> Anyone have AR(archery research)31 with the fixed ram cam?
> String 86.5
> Cable 33.25
> 
> Thanks


----------



## olddude

2015 Hoyt Nitrum Turbo # 3 cam str. 59.0 buss 35.25 con. 39.5

0...19.25...22.25-24.75...28.25-32.75...19.25...0

sp nks 2 sets of 3 on each end start 2 16 3/8 and 18.0

0...6.5..................21.5...0

cam end 0...11...19-27.5...<


ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have Hoyt Nitrum Turbo #3 specs?


----------



## olddude

2015 Mathews HTR str.59 7/8 cables 37 5/8

0...24.5...27.75-32...17.75...0
sp nk 1 single nk top & bottom cam @ 16.5

cam end 0...7...10.5-25 3/8...27 3/8-30 7/8...0 unserved end x2
the 27 3/8 and 30 7/8 serving is what the rubber guard snaps on.


deeravenger2 said:


> Mathews HTR


----------



## olddude

Vantage Elite Plus#3 GTX

0...14...26-31...14...0

0...6.5.......................12...0

cam end 0...9..............8<


jtnm said:


> Look for serving specs for 2013 Vantage Elite Plus #3 GTX
> String:55.25"
> Buss:42.00"
> Control:44.25
> 
> Thanks
> jtnm


----------



## jtnm

olddude said:


> Vantage Elite Plus#3 GTX
> 
> 0...14...26-31...14...0
> 
> 0...6.5.......................12...0
> 
> cam end 0...9..............8<


Thank you sir!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2015 Fred Bear Cruzer

String: 57"
Buss Cables (x2): 33.5"

String:

0-24.75"............27.25"-31.25"..............19"-0

Cables:

0-9.5"..................7"<yoke



SPEED NOCKS: 3 TOGETHER STARTING AT 18" ON TOP AND BOTTOM OF STRING


----------



## BowBaker1640

no one will tell me where I can find these spread sheets blank so I can keep notes on stuff I make for myself and friends? looking for the ones that show the loops and stuff like that . thank you


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Ruckus Jr. Anyone?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have browning mirage xs not sure of the lengths



Hutch


----------



## switchy shooter

this is a great idea but where do you find the information and how do you add to it.


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have layouts and string/cable lengths yet for 2015 Bowtech Fanatic?


----------



## RHardesty

Has anyone yet measured serving layouts for 2015 Mathews TRG7?
Thank You very much in advance for sharing!


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> Ruckus Jr. Anyone?


Ruckus Jr. str. 53.5 buss cables 30.5

0...15...25.25-30.25...15...0

cam end 0...7..............7< x2


----------



## bowtecee

Did you ever get these?


----------



## bowtecee

Does anyone have serving specs for Hoyt pro comp elite?
With spiral x can & 1/2. #4 cam
String-56.75
Buss-39.25
Control-42.25. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## RHardesty

bowtecee said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for Hoyt pro comp elite?
> With spiral x can & 1/2. #4 cam
> String-56.75
> Buss-39.25
> Control-42.25.
> Thanks for any help!


bowtecee

Here you go!

St. 15.5/peep/25.375-30.875/15.5

Buss Y8/11cam

Control. 13.25/5.5

Hope this helps!


----------



## bowtecee

Thanks


----------



## RHardesty

bowtecee said:


> Thanks


Our pleasure, glad to help!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

thank you sir!



olddude said:


> Ruckus Jr. str. 53.5 buss cables 30.5
> 
> 0...15...25.25-30.25...15...0
> 
> cam end 0...7..............7< x2


----------



## tbirdrunner

Would you happen to have the serving spec for the same bow in a #4 GTX?


----------



## Johntstring

Looking for PSE dominator max serving specs. String 59.25 buss 41 control 46.63 Thanks for any help


----------



## spotter45

looking for serving layout for a 2013 spyder 34 #2 cam 27" dl thank you


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt spyder 34 rkt # 2.1	55 3/4	35.5	37.75	0-16.5,21.25-23.5,27.25-31.5,16.5-0 0-10.75,18.75-28<	0-6.25,20.5-0


----------



## spotter45

Thanks for the numbers. Is there a diagram? Kinda help out my string maker. I don't have a set off the bow to send him.


----------



## BEAR FOOT

bingerarcher said:


> This is what I have:
> 10 bowtech brigadier
> ST 61 3/8 15, 23.5-25.5, 28.5-33.5, 15
> CC (2) 45 5/8 9.75, 18.75-23.75 top, 22- 26.5 bottom, 6.25
> 2 sp nxs @ 14 3/8 each side


can anyone verify the cable servings for this bow the length stated is wrong should be 43 5/8.

Thanks Matt


----------



## Bowstring Store

Looking for a few new bows
Monster Wake
Bowtech Boss
PSE Decree HD
thanks


----------



## BARBWIRE

MAthews Chill SDX serving specs please?


----------



## Johntstring

Spotter 45 replied to your email, hope it helps.


----------



## Johntstring




----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone have the hoyt carbon spyder 34 zt number 2 cams


----------



## GRIM

Anyone have a hoyt faktor 34 #2 cam by chance please


----------



## Cajun83

Looking for the specs for a '15 Hoyt Nitrium 34 w/ #2 cam. If none, I'll post them up when my bow comes in but I'd like to have a set ready when it ships.

Nevermind, found them a few pages back. 

[quote name="bows_-_arrows" post=1072281991]can someone post the serving specs for a hoyt nitrum 34 #2 cam please?[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
Str. 57.0 buss 35.75 con. 37.75<br />
<br />
0...17.5...21.25-23.5...27.5-31.75...17.5...0<br />
sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end [email protected] 14 3/8 and 16<br />
<br />
0...6......................22...0<br />
<br />
cam end 0...11...19.25-27.5.<<br/>


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys do you have the specs for a 2013 Pearson Stealth II with legend cams St. 55 1/2 cc 37 3/16

thanks Hutch


----------



## deeravenger2

Does anyone have the specs for a Darton Vegas.


----------



## olddude

GRIM said:


> Anyone have a hoyt faktor 34 #2 cam by chance please


Factor 34 #2 cam str. 57.0 buss 35.625 con. 37.75

0...17...21-23 5/8...27-31.25...17...0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end start @ 14 3/8 and 16.0

0...5.5.............................21.25...0

cam end 0...11...19-27.5 <


----------



## GRIM

Thankyou old dude


----------



## Brian from GA

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey Guys do you have the specs for a 2013 Pearson Stealth II with legend cams St. 55 1/2 cc 37 3/16
> 
> thanks Hutch


0-->17.75 24-->26 28--> 32 17.75<--0

0-->9 3/4 6<--0
0-->9 3/4 6<--0


This is what I have.

Check your measurements. I have the same as I found with a Google search. 


NEW 2010 BEN PEARSON STEALTH 2. 59 1/2 " string and (2) 37 1/8" buss cables


----------



## BARBWIRE

Thanks Johnstring


----------



## BowStringDepot

Brian from GA said:


> 0-->17.75 24-->26 28--> 32 17.75<--0
> 
> 0-->9 3/4 6<--0
> 0-->9 3/4 6<--0
> 
> 
> This is what I have.
> 
> Check your measurements. I have the same as I found with a Google search.
> 
> 
> NEW 2010 BEN PEARSON STEALTH 2. 59 1/2 " string and (2) 37 1/8" buss cables


Thanks Brian!!


----------



## poobear

PSE X Force SS HF cam. Thanks


----------



## deeravenger2

2008 PSE X-Force Super Short

String 54 5/8
0-----16.75----24.75-28.75-----16.75-----0

Control 30 3/8
0---4---------10------0

Buss 27 5/8
>-----7--9------8-----0


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Quest Storm String cable and serving recipe please..


----------



## poobear

deeravenger2 said:


> 2008 PSE X-Force Super Short
> 
> String 54 5/8
> 0-----16.75----24.75-28.75-----16.75-----0
> 
> Control 30 3/8
> 0---4---------10------0
> 
> Buss 27 5/8
> >-----7--9------8-----0


Thank you so much:thumbup:


----------



## jonw

I need Hoyt viper tec 
Str 50"
BC 34.25
CC 37


----------



## Flame-Tamer

jonw said:


> I need Hoyt viper tec
> Str 50"
> BC 34.25
> CC 37


I have the 51.5 string length..
51.5 O////14----24////29---14///O

37.5 O///6--------10.5////8---YO

34.5 O//////11------6/////O


----------



## jacobw

I am looking for the serving specs for a PSE Fever the hybrid cam


----------



## Ta2guru13

Looking for 2014 Athens judgement serving specs. Anyone have them?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Looking for PSE Tital wave and Pse Discovery 2 bowfishing specs


Hutch


----------



## deeravenger2

Still looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 ZT #2 cams please


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Looking for PSE Tital wave and Pse Discovery 2 bowfishing specs
> 
> 
> Hutch


I have the PSE titalwave str. 57.63 buss cables 33.5

0...15...26-31.75...15...0

cam end 0...8....................7<


----------



## BowStringDepot

Thanks olddude!




Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys was wondering if anyone has the specs to a 

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Xl Xt 2000 with Gtx Cams #4
St. 56.75, cc. 44.50 bc. 42.50

Also I need specs for another
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL XT 2000 with 4.5 Spiral Cams
St. 61.50 cc 44.50 bc 42.50

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Flame-Tamer said:


> Quest Storm String cable and serving recipe please..


Still looking Thanx..


----------



## JMASavage

anyone have specs for Hoyt Pro Comp Elite FX with #4 spirals
string 54
buss 36.25
control 39.13

also need Hoyt Podium X 40 with #2 spirals
string 60.13
buss 42.38
control 44.50


----------



## PowerLineman83

I'm looking for specs for a 2001 Hoyt Mt. Sport with the Versa V cam

String 91.5"
Cable 38.5"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drewbie8

I'm looking for serving specs for a 2007 pse x force with hf cam


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys was wondering if anyone has the specs to a
> 
> Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Xl Xt 2000 with Gtx Cams #4
> St. 56.75, cc. 44.50 bc. 42.50
> 
> Also I need specs for another
> Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL XT 2000 with 4.5 Spiral Cams
> St. 61.50 cc 44.50 bc 42.50
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Anyone have these?



Hutch


----------



## zonker892

Anyone have the specs for an Alpha Elite with the #3 fuel cam? Thanks


----------



## drewbie8

drewbie8 said:


> I'm looking for serving specs for a 2007 pse x force with hf cam


Also need serving specs for a 2012 Evo max with Evo cams


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have the specs for a PSE Team Primos 2001 
String 98.5 Buss 40.50


Hutch


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Need specs for Hoyt Tryon sport ZR. Cam& 1/2


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS

New breed eclipse


----------



## fasteddie2488

drewbie8 said:


> I'm looking for serving specs for a 2007 pse x force with hf cam


String 60 7/8
0****20 1/2------28 1/4 ****32 1/4------20 1/2****0

Buss 34 1/8
>8**10---------------8***0

Control 36 7/8
0***10 1/2----------------4 1/2**0


----------



## Dilligaf

Hey guys I am really in need of some help
I am after string dimension for a Hoyt Intensity 

String 82.25" - Bus cable 36.25"


----------



## bss2014

*2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo #3 cam*

Looking for serving lengths for a 15' Hoyt carbon spyder turbo #3 cam. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Also looking for specs on 13'carbon matrix G3 #2 cam. Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for 2007 Ben Pearson Diesel? String is 84.5, Buss is 34 7/8"


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have serving specs for a 2009 Browning verodo mt
Sting 89 
buss 34




Hutch


----------



## switchy shooter

i need string specs for a bear crux


----------



## Hogwire Strings

anyone have specs for a Mathews Z2 yet?


----------



## jameswk

New breed


----------



## jameswk

STAGE 1 STRINGS said:


> New breed eclipse


Post 4216


----------



## Johntstring

Mathews Z2 0--24.5--27.25---31.25---39.5--73.25--10--0
>--6.25--17---9.5--0


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt magnatec?
String 57 buss 38.5 control
42.5 Thanks


----------



## Big LB

I need serving lengths for a Podium X 40 #5 GTX cam ASAP please. Larry


----------



## olddude

switchy shooter said:


> i need string specs for a bear crux


2014 Bear Crux str. 57.25 buss 32 1/8 con. 34.0

0...24.75...27.75-32.25...16...0
this bow has no sp nks

0...5................10.25...0

cam end 0...8.5..................6.5<


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> anyone have specs for a Mathews Z2 yet?


2015 Mathews Z2 str.86 7/8 buss 32.5

0...24.5...26.75-30.75...39.5-72.75...10...0

cam end 0...9.5...15.5-26<


----------



## switchy shooter

thanks olddude


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Cajun83 said:


> Looking for the specs for a '15 Hoyt Nitrium 34 w/ #2 cam. If none, I'll post them up when my bow comes in but I'd like to have a set ready when it ships.
> 
> Nevermind, found them a few pages back.
> 
> [quote name="bows_-_arrows" post=1072281991]can someone post the serving specs for a hoyt nitrum 34 #2 cam please?


<br />
<br />
Str. 57.0 buss 35.75 con. 37.75<br />
<br />
0...17.5...21.25-23.5...27.5-31.75...17.5...0<br />
sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end [email protected] 14 3/8 and 16<br />
<br />
0...6......................22...0<br />
<br />
cam end 0...11...19.25-27.5.<<br/>[/QUOTE]
I need the #3 cam. Anyone???


----------



## Hulburt5

Need serving lengths for Podium 37 #2 GTX cam.. Thanks


----------



## poobear

Specs for PSE Super Short UF. Thanks


----------



## BYArchery

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 Mathews Monster 7.0? Thanks


----------



## Johntstring




----------



## ArcherWolf

Parker Frontier

String = 93-3/4"
0-----end------>18"---------->27-1/4"---center--->33-1/4"-------->45-1/2"----idler---->64-1/2"----------9"<----end----0


Buss = 35-1/4"
>---yolk--->8"---->9-1/2"-------------------9"<----end----0


----------



## bowhunter6343

I need serving specs on a High Country sniper and a High country eliminator .


----------



## BYArchery

Thanks Johntstring!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Athens TRX anyone?


----------



## poobear

PSE super short UF ?? Thanks


----------



## Fenwayrick

Does anyone have the specs for a Mathews ZXT 

Nothing came up with a search.


----------



## olddude

PSE Venom NRG cam, string 93.5 buss 36.25
Sure could use some help with this one.
thanks


----------



## jtnm

poobear said:


> PSE super short UF ?? Thanks


Here ya go


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have lengths and serving specs for the Ross HIT (High Intensity Target)?


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> PSE Venom NRG cam, string 93.5 buss 36.25
> Sure could use some help with this one.
> thanks


Still need these 
thanks for any help


----------



## olddude

Fenwayrick said:


> Does anyone have the specs for a Mathews ZXT
> 
> Nothing came up with a search.


Pretty much the same as the Z7 extreme
Here they are 2013 ZXT str.82 7/8 buss 30.5

0...23.25...26-30...37.75-69.75...10...0

cam end 0...9.5...13.5-24.25.<


----------



## 2X_LUNG

PSE Venom NRG Cams


----------



## olddude

2X_LUNG said:


> PSE Venom NRG Cams


very much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for a Parker Hornet string 86 3/8 buss 32 Thanks for any help


----------



## allaindc

I am looking for specs on the Alpine Ruckus please. I checked the previous threads and did not find it.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2015 Hoyt carbon spyder turbo #2 cam anyone?? Please...


----------



## Johntstring

Hoyt carbon spyder turbo 2014	turbo 2z5	55..88	34.38	36..67	0-17.25,21.75,23.75,28-32,17.25-0	>8-15,11-0	0-20,6-0


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have the parker hornet? Need it bad  thanks


----------



## Fenwayrick

I'm striking out latley! 

I need an Obsession Delta 6 specs please.


----------



## Fenwayrick

olddude said:


> Pretty much the same as the Z7 extreme
> Here they are 2013 ZXT str.82 7/8 buss 30.5
> 
> 0...23.25...26-30...37.75-69.75...10...0
> 
> cam end 0...9.5...13.5-24.25.<



Thank you very much!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Carbon spyder 30 with #2 cams. Anyone???


----------



## shermo

Fuse freestyle anyone?

Even the lengths alone would be great!


----------



## Kansas Kid

Anyone have Hoyt podium x 40 specs with 28.5" DL and spiral pro cams? Not sure which cam # that is. Thanks


----------



## Johntstring

Sorry 2x I missed the 2015 part, I can't hep


----------



## olddude

shermo said:


> Fuse freestyle anyone?
> 
> Even the lengths alone would be great!


str. 53.5 buss cables 30.5 X2

0...14.5...25-30...14.5...0

cam end 0...7................5.5.<


----------



## GTOJoe

Martin trophy hunter


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

how about the nitrum 34 number 3 cam


----------



## Kansas Kid

OK, I need serving specs for Hoyt Podium X 40 with spiral pro #2 cams if anybody has them. Thank you


----------



## PeterM

Anyone can they help string serving specs for a 2014 Hoyt Ruckus YZ50 please?

Pete.


----------



## newbowthunder

I'm trying to help a guy on Facebook .
He needs string info
For a 2015 prime ion


----------



## 2X_LUNG




----------



## 2X_LUNG

elitehoythunter said:


> how about the nitrum 34 number 3 cam


Look above...^^^^^^


----------



## WolfgangW

i need specs (string length and cable length) for a 2001 Protec XT3000 (16.5" limbs) with command cams #2 (C2T/C2B) 40-50lbs. Hoyt tune charts doesn't show a 2001 Protec XT300 :-(

thanks in advance
Wolfgang from Germany


----------



## smokin12ring

Needing center serving and string stop location for alpha elite RKT #3 cam. Thanks for the help


----------



## BowStringDepot

approx 2008 -09 PSE Whitetail extreme Single cam anyone have string and cable lengths and serving specs


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

2X_LUNG said:


> View attachment 2195936


Thanks, Brian!


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have serve layouts for 2004 Bowtech Justice VFT st. 85.75 buss 33.5
Also 2005 Bowtech Justice. St. 86 Buss 33.75 (33 5/8)

Thanks in advance!!

Ron


----------



## smokin12ring

smokin12ring said:


> Needing center serving and string stop location for alpha elite RKT #3 cam. Thanks for the help


Please


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

Searched with now luck so here goes.

Anyone got,the specs for a 2006 Hoyt pro elite with an h2 cam?


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

And xt 3000 limbs for that pro elite


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have serve layouts for 2004 Bowtech Justice VFT st. 85.75 buss 33.5
> Also 2005 Bowtech Justice. St. 86 Buss 33.75 (33 5/8)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Ron


Anyone? Need especially the 2004 bad.

Thanks greatly for any help!

Ron


----------



## Archerbruce

Does anyone know what the factory string colors are for the Mathews Heli-M?


----------



## deeravenger2

Cedar and brown


----------



## Archerbruce

deeravenger2 said:


> Cedar and brown



Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Here is a long shot but I have an APA 2015 Nano Viper string 86.7/8 buss 33 1/16 


Hutch


----------



## poobear

Mathews No Cam ???


----------



## BowStringDepot

poobear said:


> Mathews No Cam ???


 2015 Mathews No Cam HTR 
str.59 7/8 cables 37 5/8
0...24.5...27.75-32...17.75...0
sp nks 1 single nk on each end @ 16.5

cables 37 5/8 cables are both the same, X2
cam end 0...7...10.5-25 3/8...27 3/8-30 7/8...0 unserved loop
roller guard serving for bumper guard

O-------7-------10.5-------------27 3/8----------30 7/8-unserved loop--O


----------



## deeravenger2

I tweaked the specs on the No Cam I did away with like 15 inches of serving. If anyone wants them


----------



## deeravenger2

Here is the NO Cam specs that I tweaked. I did this on my own No Cam and two of my Buddies they work great.


----------



## BowStringDepot

HOYT CONTENDER ELITE 2010 BASECAM #4 
STRING 59 BUS 40.25 CONTROL 42.75

Does anyone have these?



Hutch


----------



## pseshooter84

Anyone got a string set for a 09 pse x force GX


----------



## seiowabow

Diamond Nuclear Ice? Thanks!


----------



## poobear




----------



## WVWoody

Does any1 know how many strands of Fury is in the Yokes of a prime Rival?


----------



## Johntstring

I don't have vft


----------



## McMickster

Does anyone have 2015 Hoyt Ignite specs they'd be willing to share? String is 57.38 and cables are 30in. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

WVWoody said:


> Does any1 know how many strands of Fury is in the Yokes of a prime Rival?


I did 14 with no issues.


----------



## WVWoody

Hoytalpha35 said:


> I did 14 with no issues.


Is that 7 runs making 14 or 14 making 28?


----------



## bowtecee

14 making 28


----------



## Hoytalpha35

WVWoody said:


> Is that 7 runs making 14 or 14 making 28?


7 runs making 14.


----------



## edmtwister

anyone have the serving specs for 2015 Bear Arena 34?


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

ok need the apa mamba m6,
obsession evolution 2014
and obsession pheonix 2014


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

ok got the evo and the phoenix.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the specs for a Hoyt Ignite St. 57.38 Cables 31.38

Thanks Hutch


----------



## jacobw




----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

pro elite with xt 3000 limbs and number 2 cam and a half anyone?


----------



## jacobw

number 3 cam but i am sure you can modify the lengths and make it work


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

thanks i will give it a shot. i can get the correct length from the tune charts i think. and i can cross reference your info with the tune chart and figure it out. 

Very much appreciated!


----------



## jacobw

yes if you look on hoyt tune charts they have the lengths


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Earle J's Custom Strings said:


> ok need the apa mamba m6


Specs for M5/M6/M7 are the same I believe the M7 is in the tread


----------



## jacobw




----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

thanks man!


----------



## bingerarcher

edmtwister said:


> anyone have the serving specs for 2015 Bear Arena 34?


Bear Arena 34
ST 62 5/8" 0-20 3/4,29 11/16-33 11/16,21 1/8-0
BC 36 1/16" >7-9,9-0
CC 37 7/8" 0-10 1/2,4 1/2-0
3 sp nks each end, bottom ending @ 18 1/2", top ending @ 19"


----------



## simms

Has anyone for any of the Mathews TRG No Cam specs yet?


----------



## deeravenger2

I have the HTR


----------



## McMickster

Anyone have specs for a Hoyt Prohawk, string 57in, buss 34 1/4, and cc 37? Need these badly if anyone can help please.


----------



## edmtwister

bingerarcher said:


> Bear Arena 34
> ST 62 5/8" 0-20 3/4,29 11/16-33 11/16,21 1/8-0
> BC 36 1/16" >7-9,9-0
> CC 37 7/8" 0-10 1/2,4 1/2-0
> 3 sp nks each end, bottom ending @ 18 1/2", top ending @ 19"


Thanks Bingerarcher, muchly appreciated


----------



## poobear

Hoyt Charger with #3 Charger Cam. Thanks


----------



## Molch

Can anyone help me with servings for a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34ZT please?
Cam #2
STR 56,75"
CC 37,5"
BC 35,5"


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

i have the nitrum 34 number 2. the string lengths are only 1/4 inch different so i am sure you could use the same specs


----------



## Molch

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*Wheeler Archery T-Rex*

I know it's a long shot but does anyone have string and cable lengths for a Wheeler Archery T-Rex compound? That's all can find on the bow, nothing on the cams either. Believe it is around 2003 the man said he purchased it. Rough measuring on the bow came up about 61.5" for string and 41.5" for cables but he said he's never changed them so assuming they are stretched.
Thanks.


----------



## butadol

Serving Specs for a 2012 Contender Elite, XT 2000 limbs and a spiral X 5.0 cam.

Thank You in advance!!


----------



## poobear

Hoyt Charger #3 charger cam


----------



## BowStringDepot

Here ya go poobear 
View attachment Charger #3.pdf


----------



## BowStringDepot

Try this poobear



Hutch


----------



## poobear

Thanks Hutch


----------



## big yin

Hey guys,
Looking for some specs for an Elite Energy 35. 
Cheers Big Fella


----------



## rhust

Anyone have the drawing of string specs for a 2014 hoyt faktor 34 number 2 cam? I found the numbers but wanted a picture. Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

rhust said:


> Anyone have the drawing of string specs for a 2014 hoyt faktor 34 number 2 cam? I found the numbers but wanted a picture. Thanks


I just converted them here they are


----------



## rhust

Thank you!


----------



## jmyer04

Need Spyder 34 #1 Z5 serving specs. 
Also, any advice on figuring out string stopper position on Hoyts related to the center of string? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bryanroberts

I don't know why but I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who have taken your time and the criticism for posting these specs. I am currently infatuated with string building. I am only building strings for myself and one or two friends. I would never have the time to sell strings but I am jealous of those of you who can! Lol. Anyway thanks again for all of you guys input and time.....
Does anyone have the specs for a bear attitude?
This will be my one and only request. I have the bow in front of me but my new press hasn't arrived.. thanks


----------



## deeravenger2

olddude said:


> 2014 Bear Attitude str.93 5/8 cable 33.25
> 0...25.5...29-33...41-66...10.5...0
> >.6.5...........9.25...0 cam end


Here you go


----------



## bryanroberts

deeravenger2 said:


> Here you go


Thanks.. really guys I, and I'm sure many others on here, appreciate the help and info


----------



## butadol

butadol said:


> Serving Specs for a 2012 Contender Elite, XT 2000 limbs and a spiral X 5.0 cam.
> 
> Thank You in advance!!


Would anyone please help me with this?


----------



## olddude

big yin said:


> Hey guys,
> Looking for some specs for an Elite Energy 35.
> Cheers Big Fella


E 35 str. 57.25 cables 39 5/8

0...16.25...22 1/8-23 7/8...27-31...16.25...0
the rubber speed buttons got out to the end of serving

0...5.5...............9...0 x2


----------



## big yin

olddude said:


> E 35 str. 57.25 cables 39 5/8
> 
> 0...16.25...22 1/8-23 7/8...27-31...16.25...0
> the rubber speed buttons got out to the end of serving
> 
> 0...5.5...............9...0 x2


Thanks Olddude much appreciated.


----------



## rcsd6815

Hey ya'll. I'm looking for a couple. Parker Ultralite 30+ and a Pro Comp FX #2 Spirals. Thank you!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Looking for 2013 Spyder 34 #1 RKT cam specs


----------



## jacobw




----------



## BowStringDepot

PSE 3D Dominator Caroll Graphite 1995 or 96 this is all I have
Cable tune 27 80 String 3265 ser 900553

Any help on this would be appreciated I need string and cable lengths


----------



## PeterM

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have layouts and string/cable lengths yet for 2015 Bowtech Fanatic?


X2 Anyone?


----------



## Millar

Anyone have the serving specs for a Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT #2 STR: 55.25 CC:39.25 BUSS:35

Thankyou in advance


----------



## PeterM

deeravenger2 said:


> Carbon rose
> 
> Cable
> 0-----9.75----------4.5----0
> 
> String
> 0-----15.5---18.25----20.75---23.25---28.25----15.5----0


Do you have the speed nock locations?


----------



## Millar

Millar said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT #2 STR: 55.25 CC:39.25 BUSS:35
> 
> Thankyou in advance


Anyone have these please, really only need the string serving locations.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Millar said:


> Anyone have these please, really only need the string serving locations.


2015 Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT #2 Cam
0---17.5----20.75-23.25----------26.75-31--------------17.5--0
8-15,11-0 
0-20,6-0


----------



## Millar

Thank you very much BowStringDepot


----------



## PeterM

Anyone have the serving specs for 2015 Stinger X please?

Pete.


----------



## Kansas Kid

PeterM said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for 2015 Stinger X please?
> 
> Pete.


I can post them for you tomorrow


----------



## PeterM

Kansas Kid said:


> I can post them for you tomorrow


That would be great, thank you..


----------



## butadol

butadol said:


> Would anyone please help me with this?


Did I upset someone? lol, just asking again for 2012 Contender Elite, XT2000, Spiral 5.0 Cams. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

thanks!



jacobw said:


> View attachment 2210129


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys do you have the specs for a 2007 Martin Wild Cat st. 86.5 bc. 34

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Kansas Kid

PeterM said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for 2015 Stinger X please?
> 
> Pete.



PSE Stinger X
String 89 5/8
Cable 34 1/4

String serving: 0-16.5.......23-25 3/8.........27 7/8-31 7/8........9-0

Cable serving: >7-9.............9 1/2-0


----------



## PeterM

Kansas Kid said:


> PSE Stinger X
> String 89 5/8
> Cable 34 1/4
> 
> String serving: 0-16.5.......23-25 3/8.........27 7/8-31 7/8........9-0
> 
> Cable serving: >7-9.............9 1/2-0


Thanks again mate!


----------



## WIHoyt

servings needed for 2015 prime One stx and mx I believe they are the same .


----------



## A.j.

Hey all.

Looking for serving layout for a PSE Mini Burner. String 50 1/4 Cable 29 1/8 . 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mr.quick

hey string depot you have the specs for the Z7 extream


----------



## BowStringDepot

View attachment Z7 Extreme.pdf


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

2015 pearson rhino x and the ls 3 cam? need them like yesterday
yhanks


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

also pro comp elite fx sd with number one gtx cam


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

also bowtech boss, need these three in a hurry if anyone has them


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

got the pearson. still need the boss and the pro comp elite fx with number 1 gtx cam


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Anyone have the Hoyt Nitrum 34 Long Draw specs?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

2015 Eva Shockey SS bow specs anyone??


----------



## skullerud

Hi people.
got a request on a set of strings and cable for a 2013 PSE dream season DNA (according to the customer)

Have searched the thread, but can find any serving specs for a 2013 Dream Season.

Anyone that can help me out?


----------



## olddude

2X_LUNG said:


> 2015 Eva Shockey SS bow specs anyone??


str. 57.25 buss cables 34 5/16

0...18.5...21.5-23.75...26-30.25...18.5...0
sp nks 2 sets of 2 on each end. Start @ 16 and 17.5

cam end 0...11..................6.< x2


----------



## montigre

Looking for the string and cable layout for a Hoyt Podium x37 with number 2 spiral pro cams. I did a search on here, but did not find the answer. Thank you!!


----------



## SILVATICUS

olddude said:


> str. 57.25 buss cables 34 5/16
> 
> 0...18.5...21.5-23.75...26-30.25...18.5...0
> sp nks 2 sets of 2 on each end. Start @ 16 and 17.5
> 
> cam end 0...11..................6.< x2


Need serving on cables from 15-------------23.25 measure from loop end not yoke


----------



## olddude

SILVATICUS said:


> Need serving on cables from 15-------------23.25 measure from loop end not yoke


Thanks Silvaticus, can't believe I forgot to put roller servings in.


----------



## edmtwister

good morning,

anyone have the specs for a Diamond Outlaw? Would be appreciated


----------



## Johntstring




----------



## bryanroberts

How far above and below string stop is enough when serving? I would like it to be to a minimum but just wondering what you guys have found?


----------



## shinobi3

Does anyone have serving specs for Hoyt nitrum turbo #2 cam? Thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have a 2007 PSE Outfitter pl 1 
I have no specs or lengths 


Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have Deadzone 32 specs?

String: 55 1/16
Control: 38 1/4
Buss: 34 15/16


----------



## big yin

Hi Guys,
Looking for serving specs for 
PSE Drive 2013 DC
St 57.87
Cc 36.87
Bc 31.68
&
PSE Drive 2014 DC LT
St 58
Cc 37.5625
Bc 32.38

Thanks in advance.
Big Fella.


----------



## Archery dynamic

Serving specs for Hoyt Rampage ZRS 12 Need these bad please thank you
string 54
BC 34.75
CC 37.25


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Does anyone have a 2007 PSE Outfitter pl 1
> I have no specs or lengths
> 
> 
> Hutch


anyone


----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone have the specs for a maitland halo extreme


----------



## edmtwister

Thanks John


----------



## olddude

shinobi3 said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for Hoyt nitrum turbo #2 cam? Thanks in advance


2015 nitrum turbo # 2 cam str.55.5 buss 35.25 control 39.5

0...17.25...20.5-23...26.5-30.75...17.25...0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 on each end start @ 14.5 and 16.25

0...6.....................21...0

cam end 0...10.75...15.25-27.<


----------



## PeterM

big yin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Looking for serving specs for
> PSE Drive 2013 DC
> St 57.87
> Cc 36.87
> Bc 31.68
> &
> PSE Drive 2014 DC LT
> St 58
> Cc 37.5625
> Bc 32.38
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Big Fella.


Xforce drive
String 57 7/8
( )---------19 5/8-------23 1/8---25 7/8-------27 7/8----31 7/8----------19 5/8---( )
Speed nocs [email protected] 3/4-- [email protected] 7/8-- [email protected] 3/8
Control 36 7/8
( )----------12----------------8------( )
Buss 31 11/16
>7---9---------------------8-------( )

For Drive LT these specs would most likely work also mate...

Pete.


----------



## big yin

Thanks Pete.
Your a champion.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs and layouts for a Bowtech Fanatic yet?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have serving specs for the Hyot Faktor Turbo #2 cams?
String 56.25
CC 36.88
BC 34.63

Thanks Hutch


----------



## midstatearchery

sniper10177 said:


> Anyone have the Hoyt Nitrum 34 Long Draw specs?


I've got carbon spyder 34 ld. These should be very close

60.13 (1/8)
x-19 23 3/4 sts 25 3/4 30 center 34 19-x. 
Speed nock 16 1/2 , 18 both sides

Bc 36.63 (5/8)
x-11 20 roller 26 <

Cc 38.75 (3/4)
x-11. 15 roller 21 1/2 6-x

Hope it helps


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

...


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have serve layouts for 2015 Bowtech Boss?
Any help greatly appreciated!
Thank You very much in advance!

Ron


----------



## McMickster

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have serve layouts for 2015 Bowtech Boss?
> Any help greatly appreciated!
> Thank You very much in advance!
> 
> Ron


2015 Bowtech Boss

String 64 1/4
O===20 1/2---25 1/2===27 1/2---30 1/2===34 1/2---
20 1/2===O

Cables X2 39 1/4
O===9 1/2---18===25---7 to 9<

Speed nocks 2 sets of 4 top and bottom at 17 1/2 and 18 5/8


----------



## RHardesty

McMickster said:


> 2015 Bowtech Boss
> 
> String 64 1/4
> O===20 1/2---25 1/2===27 1/2---30 1/2===34 1/2---
> 20 1/2===O
> 
> Cables X2 39 1/4
> O===9 1/2---18===25---7 to 9<
> 
> Speed nocks 2 sets of 4 top and bottom at 17 1/2 and 18 5/8


Thank You McMickster! Appreciate very much!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys, does anyone have the Martin Eclipse specs?
St. 87 bc. 33.25
Thx! Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have a Hoyt ZR200 st. 55 bc. 39.75 cc. 42.5

Thx! Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for the PSE Elation recipe for string servings and such Thanx/
Hank


----------



## bowtecee

Anyone find the Darton 3814 string specs?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*Win Win dragon fly 40*

Anyone have any info on this one?


----------



## wolf44

Need bowtech fanatic layouts....anyone?


----------



## bowtecee

Darton forwarded this info to me. Disregard request.


----------



## Kansas Kid

Flame-Tamer said:


> Looking for the PSE Elation recipe for string servings and such Thanx/
> Hank


PSE Elation: 
String 57.63
Buss cables 33.5

String: 
0-15............26.75-32.75...............15-0

Buss Cables:
>7-9.............8.25-0


----------



## animal killer

would anyone have specs to a 2015 prime ion? i have everything but the rollar guard serving i have a question on. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Hogwire Strings said:


> Obsession Addiction : String 61", Cables 39 5/8"
> 
> 0-----17.5-------22.5-24.5--------26.75-31.5---------------17.5----------0
> 
> 0------9--------5-----0


These are WRONG. just a fyi


----------



## bowtecee

These are WRONG. just a fyi 

What year?
Those are 2013

These are 2015
2015 Addiction

60 3/8 --> 0---19.5----28-32---------35 3/8-36 3/4---------19.5---0

39 5/16--> 0---10------------5---0


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I used for the 2014 addiction. They were wrong


----------



## Shmi Anderson

Does anyone have cable/string dimensions for an 07 Reflex Rampage? I'm still shooting the original string so... time for new ones.


----------



## big yin

This is a long shot but does anyone have specs for a bear first strike. Circa 93.

Cheers Big Fella


----------



## Millar

Hi
Would anyone have serving specs for a Bowtech Destroyer 350
Str: 61 9/16
BC: 35 5/8

Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Destroyer 350 specs...

String
0....20 1/2.........23 5/8....25 5/8..........29 1/4....33 1/8........41 1/16.... 61 9/16
Cables
0....10..........28 1/8.... 29 3/8 .......... 35 5/8


----------



## Millar

Thanks but doesn't the 350 have a roller guard, 28 1/8 - 29 3/8 wouldn't be enough.


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Podium X Elite 37 #4 GTX Thanks in advance!!
String 54.38"
Buss 39.5"
Control 41.5"


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have Specs for a Hoyt Protec LX Pro
String 60
CC 51
Buss 48.75


Hutch


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Anyone happen to have the serving specs for a Parker Blackhawk with a 89.25" string and 33.25" cable? Thanks!


----------



## A.j.

Hey all.

Looking for serving and nock set layouts for the following PSE's. Need ASAP 

Decree HD

Source HD 

Thanks guys


----------



## Molch

I need the specs. for a Hoyt Carbon Matrix RK Basecam 1 STR 50" CC 40,5" BC 36"
and a Hoyt Podium X 40 with Spiral Pro Cam 3 STR 62" CC 44,5" BC 42,25"
Would be fine if anybody could help me, thanks!
Matthias


----------



## Kansas Kid

A.j. said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Looking for serving and nock set layouts for the following PSE's. Need ASAP
> 
> Decree HD
> 
> Source HD
> 
> Thanks guys


Decree HD:
String- 0-21.5....26-28.5.....30.5-34.5...21.5-0
Buss-
>7-9...............8.5-0
Control-
0-12.5...........9.5-0
Speed nocks: 1 each at 0.375, 1.75, 3.25, 4.5

Source HD:
String-
0-21.5....25-27.5....29.5-33.5....21.5-0
Buss-
>7-9...........8.5-0
Control-
0-12.5........9.5-0

Speed nocks: 2 each 1.125, 2.125, 3.125, 4.125


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have the Bowtech Prodigy 2015 
Need String and cable lengths and serving and speed nocks locations 


Hutch


----------



## animal killer

Here u go hutch


----------



## xyphophore

Hi,

I'm looking for Hoyt Carbon Matrix XTR#3 serving specs
St: 58
Bc : 37.5
Cc : 39.75

Thanks in advance !


----------



## BEAR FOOT

2015 carbon spyder 34 #3 anyone?


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,


I'm looking for speed-nocks location for a :

Hoyt Pro Edge Elite - Z5#1
St : 53.75
Cc : 40.50
Bc : 36.38


Thanks in advance


----------



## olddude

Need the serv. specs for a 2003 Bowtech Pro 38 please. str.94.25 buss 39.25
thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT




----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Need the serv. specs for a 2003 Bowtech Pro 38 please. str.94.25 buss 39.25
> thanks


Still need these, anybody
thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

anyone have specs for 440 Quad 15.5" limb and 440 Quad 14.5" limb I have no other info 



Hutch


----------



## DCASO

Anyone have serving specs for a 2014 Pro Comp Elite with #2 spirals? Thank You


----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone have the new martin bows the Afflictor and the Lithium Pro


----------



## big yin

Anyone have specs for G5 Quest Torrent. 
Cheers


----------



## pinnaclearchery

*2014 Hoyt Faktor Turbo RTK #2*

Looking for serving specs as well as speed nock locations if possible. thanks in advance.

Str 56.25
cc 36.88
buss 34.63


----------



## deeravenger2

What bow


----------



## gabuckslammer

Looking for String and serving specs as well as speed nock locations for the following:

'14 PSE Supra Max

'14 PSE Premonition


Thanks for your help


----------



## GreggWNY

pinnaclearchery said:


> Looking for serving specs as well as speed nock locations if possible. thanks in advance.
> 
> Str 56.25
> cc 36.88
> buss 34.63


Same here. Anyone have them?


----------



## BARBWIRE

Anyone have specs for 2007 diamond triumph?


----------



## Johntstring

Looking for serving specs for a high country supreme, its a newer version with binary cams, string is 58 1/8 controls 41 7/8 thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

Carbon Spyder Turbo string 59.13 cc 37.50 buss 35.38 & nock locations


Hutch


----------



## Johntstring

Not sure if its the same as 06' model triumph


----------



## bingerarcher

Johntstring said:


> Not sure if its the same as 06' model triumph
> View attachment 2234728


Info on Diamond's Triumph '05, '06, '07 from the string and cable chart. Should be able to use the layout in post #7385 for each.

The 05 has a string length of 84 1/4" and a cable length of 33 11/16"
The 06 " " " 84 3/32" " " " 34 1/8"
The 07 " " " 84 3/16" " " " 33 3/16"


----------



## bingerarcher

pinnaclearchery said:


> Looking for serving specs as well as speed nock locations if possible. thanks in advance.
> 
> Str 56.25
> cc 36.88
> buss 34.63


Here's what I have.

String 0-17.5, 21.25-24,27.5-32,17.5-0 I don't have speed nock locations
BC >7.5-15.25,11.5-0
CC 0-21.5,6-0


----------



## BARBWIRE

Thanks guys.By the way,I found out the hard way that supposedly a few 2015 Pearson Marxsman left the factory with the wrong s/c specs on bows.


----------



## GreggWNY

bingerarcher said:


> Here's what I have.
> 
> String 0-17.5, 21.25-24,27.5-32,17.5-0 I don't have speed nock locations
> BC >7.5-15.25,11.5-0
> CC 0-21.5,6-0


Thanks!


----------



## big yin

big yin said:


> Anyone have specs for G5 Quest Torrent.
> Cheers


Still looking guys.


----------



## soldier1265

Specs for a PSE Vendetta XL with EVO cams? VendEvil. Thanks


----------



## poobear

Cant get search to work. Need Mathews S2 . Thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

search is not working. admin can you help?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Obsession Knightmare string 55 7/8 cables 37 3/16
Anyone have this specs?



Thanks Hutch


----------



## McMickster

Search is not working. Can anyone help me with specs for a 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo with #3 cams, and a Bear Encounter please?


----------



## bingerarcher

BowStringDepot said:


> Obsession Knightmare string 55 7/8 cables 37 3/16
> Anyone have this specs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Here's what I have.
ST 0-19.5,21.5-23,26-30.19.5-0
CC (x2) 0-10,5-0


----------



## bingerarcher

McMickster said:


> Search is not working. Can anyone help me with specs for a 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo with #3 cams, and a Bear Encounter please?


Here's what I have for the Bear Encounter
St-92 7/16" 0-19.5,24-26,30.625-34.625,43.75-65.75,9.25-0
BC-31 13/16" >5-7,8.5-0


----------



## McMickster

bingerarcher said:


> Here's what I have for the Bear Encounter
> St-92 7/16" 0-19.5,24-26,30.625-34.625,43.75-65.75,9.25-0
> BC-31 13/16" >5-7,8.5-0


Thanks bingerarcher, I really appreciate the help.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Search is dead. Need Mathews htr no cam. Speed nock locations too. Thanks!


----------



## shinobi3

Need specs for a katera with a #7 cam


----------



## Core Archery

Dominator max MD?


----------



## shinobi3

shinobi3 said:


> Need specs for a katera with a #7 cam


Anyone??


----------



## mfsco001

Do you need the serving lengths or strings and serving lengths


----------



## shinobi3

Serving lengths


----------



## WVWoody

Athens 2015 Virtue
String 58 1/16
Cables 39 3/4
0----------18-------22 1/2---24 1/2---------29-----------32 1/2-------------18----------0
CC 0----------5------------------------9-------------------0


----------



## mfsco001

shinobi3 said:


> Serving lengths


I just looked I only have the servings for a Katera Xl with 3.5 can. Sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## olddude

shinobi3 said:


> Need specs for a katera with a #7 cam


Str.58.0 buss 36.25 cc 39.25

0...15.75...22.5-24.75...28.25-32.25...15.75...0

0...6.................13...0

cam end 0...11.................8>


----------



## Kansas Kid

Core Archery said:


> Dominator max MD?


String 59.25 0-15.75.......24.5-27......29-33.....15.75-0
Buss 41 >7.25-9.25..............8-0
Control 45.63 0-12.75................9-0


----------



## shinobi3

No problem mfsco001... Thanks old dude


----------



## shinobi3

Old dude I know on that model they did a floating yoke.... Could you just serve it in... If so how long would you make it


----------



## PDB Strings

Anyone have specs on the carbon icon?


----------



## olddude

shinobi3 said:


> Old dude I know on that model they did a floating yoke.... Could you just serve it in... If so how long would you make it


Yes, you can serve it in, almost no body does the floating yoke on the older hoyts anymore. Just build a standard yoke and serve it at 8".


----------



## olddude

PDB Strings said:


> Anyone have specs on the carbon icon?


Bowtech Icon str.55 25/32 cables 35 7/16

0...18.5...21.25-23...26-30.25...18.25...0
sp nks 3 on each end start @ 16 7/8

0...5.25................12...0 X2


----------



## poobear

Needing Hoyt Vectrix 29in draw. #5 cam # 3 base 55.75, 38.75, 35.75. Thanks


----------



## bowhuntnw

*2015 senergy*

2015 Senergy serving spec anyone ? much appreciated


----------



## olddude

poobear said:


> Needing Hoyt Vectrix 29in draw. #5 cam # 3 base 55.75, 38.75, 35.75. Thanks


Vectrix Xt str.55.75 buss 35.75 cc 38.75

0...15...21.75-23.75...27.5-31.5...15...0

0...6.................13...0

cam end 0...12..................8<


----------



## Johntstring

anyone have serving specs for a Diamond Terminator pro? I think it was a catalog or box chain bow, its not listed on diamonds list of bows, string length is 88 7/16 cable 33 7/32
thanks very much for any help


----------



## McMickster

Need specs for a Hoyt Rampage ZRS with a #3 M4 cam please


----------



## bowhuntnw

sorry that was a 2015 Elite Synergy serving specs I needed .... please anyone?


----------



## bowhunter797979

Count me in


----------



## olddude

bowhuntnw said:


> sorry that was a 2015 Elite Synergy serving specs I needed .... please anyone?


Elite Synergy str.57 7/8 cables 37 15/16

0...17.25...22.5-24 1/8...27.25-31.5...17.25...0

0...5.................9...0 X2


----------



## olddude

Need serve specs for a PSE wave str. 88 5/8 buss 34.0
Thanks for any help


----------



## Kansas Kid

olddude said:


> Need serve specs for a PSE wave str. 88 5/8 buss 34.0
> Thanks for any help


String:
0-14............25.5-29.5..................9-0
Buss cable:
>8-10....................8.75-0


----------



## bowhuntnw

Thanks OLDDUDE,,,,,,, YOU ROCK. if you need something and I have it , you got it


----------



## PDB Strings

Thanks old dude. You're the best.

Anyone have new breed blade? I seem to be getting all the new bows lately.


----------



## olddude

Thanks Kansas Kid, much appreciated.


----------



## deeravenger2

Any one have the browning micro Midas 2 please


----------



## Kansas Kid

olddude said:


> Thanks Kansas Kid, much appreciated.


No problem


----------



## 2X_LUNG

anyone have the bear venue specs?


----------



## olddude

2X_LUNG said:


> anyone have the bear venue specs?


2014 Bear Venue str.95 7/8 buss 34 7/8

0...22.25...29.5-33 5/8...40 1/8-66.25...11 1/8...0

cam end 0...9.75...............6.5<


----------



## olddude

Need serving specs for Bow Logic Kodiak 36 str.93.25 buss 37 5/8
Thank you for your help.


----------



## PeterM

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does anyone have the specs for a 2015 PSE Premonition
> st. 58.75 cc. 38.75 bc. 32 1/8
> 
> Thanks Hutch


X2 does anyone have these specs please?


----------



## Kansas Kid

PeterM said:


> X2 does anyone have these specs please?


String- 58.75
0-21....22.75-25.25.....27.75-31.75.......21-0

Buss cable- 32.125
>7-9...................8.5-0

Control cable is 38.5, not 38.75
0-12.5.........................10-0


----------



## PeterM

Kansas Kid said:


> String- 58.75
> 0-21....22.75-25.25.....27.75-31.75.......21-0
> 
> Buss cable- 32.125
> >7-9...................8.5-0
> 
> Control cable is 38.5, not 38.75
> 0-12.5.........................10-0


Thank you you saved me again mate!

Do you have the speed nock amounts and locations?


----------



## Kansas Kid

8 speed nocks on each side, in groups of 2. Starting at end of serving and working way back towards the cam, .875, 1.875, 2.875, and 3.875. Same for both sides


----------



## BowStringDepot

2003 ultratec string 53.5 cc 42 buss 39.25



Hutch


----------



## PeterM

Kansas Kid said:


> 8 speed nocks on each side, in groups of 2. Starting at end of serving and working way back towards the cam, .875, 1.875, 2.875, and 3.875. Same for both sides


Thanks again mate!

Pete.


----------



## Kansas Kid

You're welcome


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Need serving specs for Bow Logic Kodiak 36 str.93.25 buss 37 5/8
> Thank you for your help.


Still need these,please


----------



## PeterM

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2010 New Breed Genetix ?

String 55 3/4 and control cables are 37 1/4

Thanks in advance!

Pete.


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Anyone have serving see a for mathews trg7? Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Barnett Vortex h2o specs please 




Hutch


----------



## McMickster

McMickster said:


> Need specs for a Hoyt Rampage ZRS with a #3 M4 cam please


I still really need these if anyone can help me out please.


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Up to top


----------



## big yin

big yin said:


> Anyone have specs for G5 Quest Torrent.
> Cheers


Still looking gents.


----------



## Pixies

Looking for a Specs of Martin Krypton Bow 


Thank you 

Henrique


----------



## Pixies

I need make strings and cables for a carbon express covert cx 2, Anyone have the specs and how many strands of 8190 to make this strings ?
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## BowStringDepot

2015 Athens Solace 56 string cables 37 5/8 anyone?
and 2014 Wn& Win 34 Carbon Shadow




Hutch


----------



## PeterM

2015 BowTech Fanatic

st= 59 11/16”
0————18——23_3/16—SS-25_5/8——28_1/2—-CC-—33————18———0
speed nocks 2x at 15_1/4 2x at 16_3/4 same both ends.

buss x2 39 11/32”
0———-11——-17_1/2 --roller-- 26——————|1”|5——<

Note: String was 60 5/16” and buss 39 27/32” off bow…


----------



## bowhuntnw

looking for serving specs for 2015 xpediition xcentic 7 String--59 7/16 ... split--34 .. control----36 9/16 .. Thanks in advance


----------



## Pietro65

bows_-_arrows said:


> Anyone have serving see a for mathews trg7? Thanks


Hope this helps!


----------



## poobear

Pse g force . 8 hl cam . Thanks


----------



## Ta2guru13

Does anyone have the specs for the monster wake? Thanks guys!


----------



## BARBWIRE

Looking for an Alpine silverado lite specs please.


----------



## wolf44

Anyone have wake specs?


----------



## Papasmurph3939

Does anyone have specs for a xcentric 7? And a nitrum turbo? Thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

Martin Threshold string 94 buss 37 anyone really need these


Hutch


----------



## ar1220

Anybody have serving specs for a Hoyt podium elite 37. Spiral pro cam


----------



## bowhuntnw

still looking for XCENTRIC 7 spec anyone please


----------



## jhhitman

Hey guys rally need specs for a high country rage. String length 53 and buss 36 1/4 x 2. Really need these. 

Thank you


----------



## BARBWIRE

Alpine Silverado Lite
string 57.5 0xxxx11---25.75xxx33.5----14.25xxxxx0
split yolk 38.5 0>7xxx9.5-----11xxxx0
buss cable 44 0xxxx9---5.5xxxx0


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Martin Threshold string 94 buss 37 anyone really need these
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anyone?


----------



## juspassinthru

Looking for string/cable/serving specs for 1998 HCA ULTRA Force


----------



## the bowdaddy

Anyone have this?

2014 Hoyt Pro Comp FX
#5 Spiral 
str 55.75
buss 36
con 39.25


----------



## mfsco001

Need serving locations for a podium X elite, #4 spiral string- 60.5" Buss-39.5" control- 41.63" thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys does anyone have the specs to a Cabela's Outfitters PL-1?
String 92.25
BC. 37?

Thanks Hutch


----------



## McMickster

mfsco001 said:


> Need serving locations for a podium X elite, #4 spiral string- 60.5" Buss-39.5" control- 41.63" thanks in advance


String 60 1/2
O===15 1/2--29 3/4===33 7/8--15 1/2===O

Buss 39 1/2
>10==12---11===O I like longer yoke legs

CC 41 5/8
O===5 1/2---12 1/2

Hope it helps


----------



## mfsco001

Thanks a bunch McMickster, its greatly appreciated


----------



## PeterM

Anyone have string/cable lengths and serving specs for Ross XD please?

Pete.


----------



## PeterM

2015 PSE Surge MR

string: 89 5/8”
0——15 1/2——-23-25——-27—-31 1/2————42 1/4—————61 1/2————8 1/4——0

Buss: 34 1/4”
0——8————————9-7<


----------



## soldier1265

soldier1265 said:


> Specs for a PSE Vendetta XL with EVO cams? VendEvil. Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## LordRevan4386

Hi all, 
Does anyone have the specs for a 2010 APA Viper Xl?


----------



## simms

Does anyone have the Pro Edge #1 z5 cam?

Or anything with the #1 Z5?????


----------



## poobear

Hoyt Trykon specs serv lengths


----------



## poobear

Trykon 29in


----------



## McMickster

I need specs for the Prime One STX please.


----------



## PeterM

PeterM said:


> Anyone have string/cable lengths and serving specs for Ross XD please?
> 
> Pete.


Love answering my own questions.

Ross XD Single Cam

String: 86”
0————16 1/2————22 1/2—25 1/2————27———31 1/2———-43——-62———-8 1/2——0

Buss: 32”
0————8———9-7<

Loops are 3/4” long.


----------



## olddude

McMickster said:


> I need specs for the Prime One STX please.


STX str. 32.03 cables 45.75 x2 yokes,( cam A 32.75 ) cam B ( 30.09 ) cam C ( 27.13 )

0...2...9.25-11.25...14.5-18...2...0 string

0...12...18.5-29 5/8...7...0 cables x2

0...13...14 1/8 - 16 1/8...13...0 for B cam x2


----------



## McMickster

olddude said:


> STX str. 32.03 cables 45.75 x2 yokes,( cam A 32.75 ) cam B ( 30.09 ) cam C ( 27.13 )
> 
> 0...2...9.25-11.25...14.5-18...2...0 string
> 
> 0...12...18.5-29 5/8...7...0 cables x2
> 
> 0...13...14 1/8 - 16 1/8...13...0 for B cam x2


You've saved the day for me yet again, thanks so much, I appreciate it.


----------



## IRISH_11

I need the Serving specs for a 2015 Hoyt PCE FX with the Spiral Pro 3's 27-28".


----------



## Core Archery

2011 dream season evo axe? Just need string servings


----------



## TcArchery08

Anyone have specs for 09 GT500? Thanks


----------



## bowhuntnw

any one have the specs for PSE X-FORCE VENDETTA XL.... 65 S.....36 3/4 SC........42 1/8 CC, CAN NOT FIND ANYWHERE PLEASE HELP


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowhuntnw said:


> any one have the specs for PSE X-FORCE VENDETTA XL.... 65 S.....36 3/4 SC........42 1/8 CC, CAN NOT FIND ANYWHERE PLEASE HELP


Cant find?? There posted numerous times...
Page 30 post 1464
Page 41 post 2444
Page 53 post 2636


----------



## bowhuntnw

thank you ....bucks/ bulls , I added xforce in my search and nothing came up, thanks again


----------



## bryanroberts

I tried the search with no luck. Anyone have serving specs for 2005 mathews lx? Thanks


----------



## bowhuntnw

try page 5 ...may 31 ,2008 for the Mathews LX


----------



## bryanroberts

bowhuntnw said:


> try page 5 ...may 31 ,2008 for the Mathews LX


yep.. preciate it!!


----------



## simms

Anyone????



simms said:


> Does anyone have the Pro Edge #1 z5 cam?
> 
> Or anything with the #1 Z5?????


----------



## big yin

G'day all'
Looking for PSE mini burner XT serving specs.
Cheers Tim


----------



## Kansas Kid

big yin said:


> G'day all'
> Looking for PSE mini burner XT serving specs.
> Cheers Tim


String: 50.25
0-16.......24-28.5...........16-0

Cables: 29.125
>7-9.............8.5-0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does any one have the speed nock locations for a 2004 Hoyt ultratec
St. 55
cc. 42.25
Bc. 39.5

Thanks Hutch


----------



## bowhuntnw

can anyone help with pse 2013 prophecy serving specs


----------



## bryanroberts

bowhuntnw said:


> can anyone help with pse 2013 prophecy serving specs


post 5581. I can't copy it and bring it up here for some reason.


----------



## bryanroberts

*prophecy*


----------



## big yin

Kansas Kid said:


> String: 50.25
> 0-16.......24-28.5...........16-0
> 
> Cables: 29.125
> >7-9.............8.5-0


Thanks Kansas Kid.


----------



## poobear

Vendetta


----------



## bowhuntnw

Thanks,,,,,,,, you rock


----------



## AzizaVFR

*Win & Win Blast series*

Win & Win Compound bow String/Cable length plus draw lengths.
Courtesy of Eddy, Global Marketing Manager for W&W.

Blast 32" (TLI-1 Cam)
Brace height: 7.5"

String: 53.75"
0-15.75---23.25-28.35---31.5-33.5---15.75-0

Buss cable: 33.875"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---9.875-0

Control cable: 35.75"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	24"
2	24.5"
3	25"
4	25.5"
5	26"
6	26.5"
7	27"
8	27.5"
9	28"

--------------------------

Blast 32" (TLI-2 Cam)
Brace height: Not provided

String: 58.125"
0-17.75---25.25-30-25---33.625-35.625---17.75-0

Buss cable: 34.25"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---11.75-0

Control cable: 36.25"
0-11.75---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	27"
2	27.5"
3	28"
4	28.5"
5	29"
6	29.5"
7	30"
8	30.5"
9	31"

--------------------------

Blast 34" (TLI-1 Cam)
Brace height: 7.75"

String: 55.625"
0-15.75---24.25-29.25---32.625-34.625---15.75-0

Buss cable: 35.875"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---11.75-0

Control cable: 37.75"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw length:
1	25"
2	25.5"
3	26"
4	26.5"
5	27"
6	27.5"
7	28"
8	28.5"
9	29"

----------------------

Blast 34" (TLI-2 Cam)
Brace height: Not provided

String: 59.875
0-17.75---26.0-31.0---34.0-36.0---17.75-0

Buss cable: 36.125"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---11.75-0

Control cable: 38.125"
0-11.75---7.875-0

Draw lengths: Not provided

----------------------

Blast 38" (TLI-1 Cam)

String: 59.625"
0-15.75---26.0-31.0---34.0-36.0---15.75-0

Buss cable: 40.0"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---9.875-0

Control Cable: 41.875"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths: not provided


----------



## AzizaVFR

*Win & Win Dragonfly series*

Win & Win Compound bow String/Cable length plus draw lengths.
Courtesy of Eddy, Global Marketing Manager for W&W.

Dragonfly 38" (TLI-1 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.75"

String: 59.625"
0-15.75---26.0-31.0---34.75-36.75---15.75-0

Buss cable: 40.0"
0-2.5===>8-10.5---16.75-0

Control cable: 41.825"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	26.5"
2	27"
3	27.5"
4	28"
5	28.5"
6	29"
7	29.5"
8	30"
9	30.5"

----------------------

Dragonfly 38" (TLI-2 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.625"

String length: 64.125"
0-17.75---28.25-33.25---36.625-38.625---17.75-0

Buss cable: 40.375"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---16.75-0

Control cable: 42.25"
0-11.75---7.875-0

Draw lengths:
1	28.5"
2	29"
3	29.5"
4	30"
5	30.5"
6	31"
7	31.5"
8	32"
9	32.5"

-----------------------------

Dragonfly 40" (TLI-1 Cam)

String: 61.5"
0-15.75---26.75-31.75---35.25-37.25---15.75-0

Buss cable: 41.75"
0-2.5===>8-10.5---16.75-0

Control cable: 43.625"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	25"
2	25.5"
3	26"
4	26.5"
5	27"
6	27.5"
7	28"
8	29.5
9	30"

----------------------

Dragonfly 40" (TLI-2 Cam)

String: 66.25"
0-17.75---29.5-34.5---30-40---17.75-0

Buss cable: 42.375"
0-2.5===>8-10.5---16.75-0

Control control: 44.25"
0-11.875---7.875-0

Draw lengths:
1	27"
2	27.5"
3	28"
4	28.5"
5	29"
6	29.5"
7	30"
8	31.5"
9	32"


----------



## AzizaVFR

*Win & Win Hurricane Series*

Dragonfly 38" (TLI-1 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.75"

String: 59.625"
0-15.75---26.0-31.0---34.75-36.75---15.75-0

Buss cable: 40.0"
0-2.5====>8-10.5---16.75-0

Control cable: 41.825"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	26.5"
2	27"
3	27.5"
4	28"
5	28.5"
6	29"
7	29.5"
8	30"
9	30.5"

----------------------

Dragonfly 38" (TLI-2 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.625"

String length: 64.125"
0-17.75---28.25-33.25---36.625-38.625---17.75-0

Buss cable: 40.375"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---16.75-0

Control cable: 42.25"
0-11.75---7.875-0

Draw lengths:
1	28.5"
2	29"
3	29.5"
4	30"
5	30.5"
6	31"
7	31.5"
8	32"
9	32.5"

-----------------------------

Dragonfly 40" (TLI-1 Cam)

String: 61.5"
0-15.75---26.75-31.75---35.25-37.25---15.75-0

Buss cable: 41.75"
0-2.5==>8-10.5---16.75-0

Control cable: 43.625"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	25"
2	25.5"
3	26"
4	26.5"
5	27"
6	27.5"
7	28"
8	29.5
9	30"

----------------------

Dragonfly 40" (TLI-2 Cam)

String: 66.25"
0-17.75---29.5-34.5---30-40---17.75-0

Buss cable: 42.375"
0-2.5===>8-10.5---16.75-0

Control control: 44.25"
0-11.875---7.875-0

Draw lengths:
1	27"
2	27.5"
3	28"
4	28.5"
5	29"
6	29.5"
7	30"
8	31.5"
9	32"


----------



## AzizaVFR

*Win & Win Shadow series*

Shadow 32" (TLI-1 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.125"

String: 53.75"
0-15.75---22.625-27.625---30.125-32.125---15.75-0

Buss cable: 33.875"
0-2.5===>8.0-10.5---14.25-0

Control cable:
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	24"
2	24.5"
3	25"
4	25.5"
5	26"
6	26.5"
7	27"
8	27.5"
9	28"

----------------------

Shadow 32" (TLI-2 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.125"

String length: 58.125"
0-17.75---25.25-30.25---32.5-34.5---17.75-0

Buss cable: 34.25:
0-2.5===>8-10.5---14.25-0

Control cable: 36.125"
0-11.75---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	26.5
2	27"
3	27.5"
4	28"
5	28.5
6	29"
7	29.5"
8	30"
9	30.5"

-----------------------------

Shadow 34" (TLI-1 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.25"

String length: 55.375"
0-15.75---24.0-29.0---31.0-33.0---15.75-0

Buss cable: 35.875"
0-2.5==>8.0-10.5---14.25-0

Control cable: 37.625"
0-9.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	25"
2	25.5"
3	26"
4	26.5"
5	27"
6	27.5"
7	28"
8	28.5"
9	29"

----------------------

Shadow 34 (TLI-2 Cam)
Brace Height: 7.25"

String: 60.0"
0-17.75---26.0-31.0---33.25-35.25---17.75-0

Buss cable: 36.125"
0-2.5===>8-10.5---14.25-0

Control Cable: 38.125"
0-11.875---6.75-0

Draw lengths:
1	27.5"
2	28"
3	28.5"
4	29"
5	29.5"
6	30"
7	30.5"
8	31"
9	31.5


----------



## wolf44

Turbo hawk #3 cam anyone?


----------



## simms

wolf44 said:


> Turbo hawk #3 cam anyone?


Post 5046 dude, page 202


----------



## tenzing

Does anyone have vantage elite plus 2013 GTX cam ( 28-29.5 ) serving specs please


----------



## tenzing

No one?


----------



## bryanroberts

tenzing said:


> Does anyone have vantage elite plus 2013 GTX cam ( 28-29.5 ) serving specs please


What number cam is that?


----------



## tenzing

bryanroberts said:


> What number cam is that?


Number 4 sir


----------



## bryanroberts

tenzing said:


> Number 4 sir


I only have #3. sorry


----------



## tenzing

bryanroberts said:


> I only have #3. sorry


Should be close to that. May i have it sir


----------



## bryanroberts

olddude said:


> Vantage Elite Plus#3 GTX
> 
> 0...14...26-31...14...0
> 
> 0...6.5.......................12...0
> 
> cam end 0...9..............8<


here you go


----------



## tenzing

bryanroberts said:


> here you go


Thank you sir.


----------



## BowStringDepot

tenzing said:


> Thank you sir.


----------



## tenzing

BowStringDepot said:


> View attachment 2432194


Thank you very much.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys I could use some help on this one. Martin Pride pro String 53 7/8 and cables are 38. I am assuming by the age of it is a 1997 or newer and has split buss cables. Can anyone one help!

Hutch


----------



## Hogwire Strings

PSE Marauder??? String is 54.5,,,, not sure on cables. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mfsco001

Hogwire Strings said:


> PSE Marauder??? String is 54.5,,,, not sure on cables. Thanks in advance!


What year do you know? I have some old PSE tune charts


----------



## bryanroberts

skye5317 said:


> This is what I have for the Marauder
> 
> string 58" 0--12 27--33.5 12--0
> 
> cables 42.25" 0--3 9--0
> 
> Hope this helps


Is this the one your looking for? oh.. sorry I just saw where you said 54.5 for the string .


----------



## JHolling

Would anyone have the serving layout for Hoyt Spyder Turbo #2 cam I really need them.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## JHolling

Thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------



## bryanroberts

Carbon Spyder Turbo #2 C5 cam str.56 1/8 buss 34 5/8 con. 36.75
0...17.25...21-23.5...26.5-30.75...17.25...0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 start @ 14.5 and 16. Top and bottom
0...6................21.25...0
Cam end 0...11........19-26.5 <


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a Carbon Matrix G3 - RKT Cam #3 . thanks in advance !!!! 
string 58.50
control 39.88
bussm 37.50


----------



## String Twister

anyone have Mission Voyager XT serving locations


----------



## olddude

Diamond Ice Storm, its a box store bow. String 88 7/16 and buss is 33 7/32, Would anyone have the serv specs for this bow? It also has a sts and a roller guard. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Looking for a Bear Advantage Hunter layouts
string 86 7/8 buss 34.50


----------



## McMickster

Looking for specs for a PSE Triton string length 54 1/2, buss 33 1/2, cc 36. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Johntstring

Anybody happen to have the serving specs for the PSE Vision? Thanks for your help!


----------



## bingerarcher

Johntstring said:


> Anybody happen to have the serving specs for the PSE Vision? Thanks for your help!


PSE Vision
ST 56 3/4" 0-15, 21 7/8-24 3/8, 26 1/2- 31 1/2, 15-0
BC (X2) 35 3/4" >7 1/2, 8-0


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have Podium X 40 specs 62, 44.5, 42.25????


----------



## olddude

Ross Cardiac, need help with this one. str. 85 13/16 buss 32 7/16. I have them for the 33" one but not this one, I believe this one is 31".
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bingerarcher

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have Podium X 40 specs 62, 44.5, 42.25????


Here's what I have for a Podium X Elite 40 with #3 spiral cam 62", 42.25", 44.5"
ST 0-16.5, 27-31.75, 16.5-0
BC >8,10-0
CC 0-11, 6-0


----------



## bowtecee

Needed: *Hoyt Trykon *Urgent.
51" string, 36.75" and 35.75" cables. 

Thanks
Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings.


----------



## Johntstring

Thank you bingerarcher!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT

looking for wake specs mainly speed nocks

Thanks guys


----------



## bryanroberts

Does anyone have speed nock locations for bow madness 34? Thanks


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Hey can anyone help me with specs for a diamond infinite edge pro?


----------



## tenzing

looking for Hoyt charger serving specs and speed nock locations.
String
54.25
CC 37
BC 32.75
Thank you.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

tenzing said:


> looking for Hoyt charger serving specs and speed nock locations.
> String
> 54.25
> CC 37
> BC 32.75
> Thank you.


Post 4438


----------



## tenzing

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Post 4438


Thank you sir


----------



## tenzing

Looking for pro edge elite speed nock locations, anyone please. Thank you


----------



## tenzing

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Post 4438


Sir post 4438 only seems to have charger speed nock locations. I need serving specs too


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

tenzing said:


> Sir post 4438 only seems to have charger speed nock locations. I need serving specs too


Post 3920


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

tenzing said:


> Looking for pro edge elite speed nock locations, anyone please. Thank you


Speed nocks top [email protected] 3/8, [email protected] 1/16
Speed nocks btm [email protected] 16 3/8, [email protected] 17 7/8


----------



## tenzing

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Speed nocks top [email protected] 3/8, [email protected] 1/16
> Speed nocks btm [email protected] 16 3/8, [email protected] 17 7/8


Thank you sir. Is is the same for all the three cams #1,2,3?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I can't answer that for sure. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will chime in on that.


----------



## bryanroberts

tenzing said:


> looking for Hoyt charger serving specs and speed nock locations.
> String
> 54.25
> CC 37
> BC 32.75
> Thank you.


2013 Hoyt Charger #3.0 rkt cam str.54.25 buss 32.75 c.cable37.00
0...17.25...20.25-22.875...26.75-30.75...17.25...0
0...6..........11...0
>7.5...........9.25...0


----------



## olddude

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Hey can anyone help me with specs for a diamond infinite edge pro?


I can give you everything but the string and cable lengths. When I measured up the servings I didn't measure the string and cable lengths because I didn't trust them to be right. I thought I could get them from their web sight but they don't have them listed, at least I can't find them. Anyway here are the serv specs.

0...18.5...21.5-23.75...26.5-30.5...18.5...0
speed nks 3 on each end start @ 16.75"

cam end 0...8.5.............7< X2


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

^^^^thanks


----------



## bowtecee

*Needing Hoyt 2009 M4 cam.5 Superhawk xt500 string specs* Anyone with Hoyt Superhawk 2009 specs? 52.50" String 34.25"/32" cables needed urgently

Thanks in advance
Chris Bachman


----------



## bamaelkhunter

Does anyone have the martin vulture yet? Thanks


----------



## BARBWIRE

Pearson Advantage 
String 59. 3/8
CCx2 41. 7/8 
0xxxx17.5----28xxx32------17.5xxxx0
0xxxx9------6xxx0


----------



## Pixies

Anyone have the serving specs for a Stryker Strykezone 380 string/cable set?
Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## Jack Sullivan

Anyone have string lengths for the various makes of dynabo that have been made, such as the Martin, the Jim Cox, the John Graham, the Morrett, the York, etc.? Two string lengths would be needed of each bow make, one for the bowstring length and one for the tiller string length.


----------



## BloodBro

SZ 380 STRING 36' 0-9 1/2---------15 3/8......20 1/8............26 1/2 -0 CCx2 21 11/16 .0-2.....5 1/2....12.....14 1/2.....0


----------



## Jack Sullivan

BloodBro, I am sorry, but I don't understand your post at all. Are these postings string lengths for a dynabo, and if so, for what make dynabo---Martin, Jim Cox, John Graham, York, or other? Each make of dynabo used two strings and shooting string and a tiller string, none of which corresponds to anything you wrote, unless I don't understand something, which wouldn't surprise me?


----------



## chenashot

Looking for Hoyt Faktor 30 #2 cam please.

Did a search and can't seem to peg it down


----------



## bryanroberts

chenashot said:


> Looking for Hoyt Faktor 30 #2 cam please.
> 
> Did a search and can't seem to peg it down


This is the only faktor 30 I have. Don't know which cam this goes to
52.875 17.75, 19.25-22, 25.5-29.75, 16.25
CC 33.75 19, 5.5
BC 31.50 > 7.625-13.5, 9


----------



## BloodBro

sorry, they are for the STRYKEZONE 380


----------



## chenashot

bryanroberts said:


> This is the only faktor 30 I have. Don't know which cam this goes to
> 52.875 17.75, 19.25-22, 25.5-29.75, 16.25
> CC 33.75 19, 5.5
> BC 31.50 > 7.625-13.5, 9


That's what I needed. Thanks Bryan!


----------



## tenzing

would anyone have serving specs for: 
ultra elite
H2 cam
limbs XT 3500


----------



## tenzing

tenzing said:


> would anyone have serving specs for:
> ultra elite
> H2 cam
> limbs XT 3500


would anyone have specs for this please...i am stuck up


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys do you have the specs for a horton summit elite crossbow st 34.75

Thanks hutch


----------



## olddude

PSE Bow Madness 32
2015 model, str.59.5 buss 33.75 con 39.0
Sure could use some help with serving specs please.
Thanks


----------



## mfsco001

Serving specs for a Martin xenon 2.0 please.


----------



## deeravenger2




----------



## mfsco001

deeravenger2 said:


>


Thanks


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> PSE Bow Madness 32
> 2015 model, str.59.5 buss 33.75 con 39.0
> Sure could use some help with serving specs please.
> Thanks


Still need these
thanks


----------



## bowtecee

Pm me got them


----------



## Kansas Kid

olddude said:


> Still need these
> thanks


0-20.75..24.25-26.75..28.25-32.25..20.75-0

>7-9.…........8.5-0

0-12.25..........8.5-0


----------



## 1955

zonker892 said:


> Anyone with the hoyt spyder 30 with #2 cam specs? im getting desperate


I'm also trying to find specs on a Hoyt 2013 Spyder 30 w/#2 cam.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hoyt spyder 30 <br />
String 52<br />
Buss 31.5<br />
33.75<br />
<br />
0---16.75---18.25---21---24.75---28.75--16.75---0<br />
0---9---17.75---24-<<br />
0---5.5--18.75---0<br/>


----------



## 1955

nodeeriniowa said:


> hoyt spyder 30 <br />
> string 52<br />
> buss 31.5<br />
> 33.75<br />
> <br />
> 0---16.75---18.25---21---24.75---28.75--16.75---0<br />
> 0---9---17.75---24-<<br />
> 0---5.5--18.75---0<br/>


thanks!!!


----------



## olddude

Kansas Kid said:


> 0-20.75..24.25-26.75..28.25-32.25..20.75-0
> 
> >7-9.…........8.5-0
> 
> 0-12.25..........8.5-0


Thank you Kansas Kid, much appreciated.


----------



## Kansas Kid

No problem


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have the specs for a Pearson Marksman 
ST. 56.75
CC. 45.13

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Hoyt Vulcan with a 53" String.


Thanks

Matt


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Horton vertical Ascent anyone?

Thanks Matt


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have specs for a Browning Impulse LS
St. 53.25 don't have any other info.

Thanks Hutch


----------



## BEAR FOOT

hutch

http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2003&Model=0226A


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Selena?
string 48
buss 33.5


----------



## Johntstring

Control 38.5


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Needing specs for a Parker Super Magnum 35. string 95" Buss 38"


Thanks!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Looking for 2013 Spyder 30 #2 RKT cam specs


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys do you have the specs for a Pro Comp Fx 2014 st. 59.75 cc 40.63 bc 36.63

Thanks Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Do you guys have the specs for a Hoyt Ultra Elite St. 58.50 Cc 44.25 Bc 42.25

Thanks Hutch


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> Looking for 2013 Spyder 30 #2 RKT cam specs


Spyder 30 2.2 RKT cam str. 52.0 buss 31.50 con. 33.75

0...16.75...18.25-21...24.75-28.75...15.5...0
sp nks bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start @ 14.5 and 16. Top cam 1 set of 4 start @ 14 3/8

0...6.....................18.75...0

cam end 0...9...17.75-24.0...<


----------



## olddude

Johntstring said:


> Does anyone have serving specs for a Hoyt Selena?
> string 48
> buss 33.5


Haven't used these but I think they will work.
0...14...22-27.5...14...0

0...6.5...............11.5...0

cam end 0...9.5............7<


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Do you guys have the specs for a Hoyt Ultra Elite St. 58.50 Cc 44.25 Bc 42.25
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Here's what I have Hutch
0...14.5...28-32...14.5...0
0...6.5...............11...0
cam end 0...9............8<


----------



## olddude

Darton Cyclone 3D
Would anyone have the string lengths for this bow? I have the serv specs. Darton changed their web site and they don't show their string specs anymore.
Thanks guys


----------



## BARBWIRE

Mathews Monster Wake specs?


----------



## jacobw

2014 carbon spyder turbo #1 cam


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey Guys do you have the specs for a Pro Comp Fx 2014 st. 59.75 cc 40.63 bc 36.63
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Still need these asap if possible


----------



## BowStringDepot

Storm Elite anyone have the lengths and serving specs


Hutch


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Darton Cyclone 3D
> Would anyone have the string lengths for this bow? I have the serv specs. Darton changed their web site and they don't show their string specs anymore.
> Thanks guys


Anybody?


----------



## BloodBro

this what I have for the cyclone 3d string....62 13/16....cc..43 13/16......split....40 1/2


----------



## BloodBro

Would any one have the serving specs for a 2014 Bear Finesse, Thanks


----------



## olddude

BloodBro said:


> this what I have for the cyclone 3d string....62 13/16....cc..43 13/16......split....40 1/2


thank you very much


----------



## olddude

BloodBro said:


> Would any one have the serving specs for a 2014 Bear Finesse, Thanks


Bear Finesse str. 84.0 buss 30 3/16

0...23.25...25.75-30...40-58.5...9...0

cam end 0...8.5................6<


----------



## Hogwire Strings

anyone have specs for a Reflex Super Slam?? Str 54.5, Ctrl 40.5, Buss 37.5????? Thanks in advance


----------



## BloodBro

ThANKS olddude, good trade, I appreciate it


----------



## BARBWIRE

BARBWIRE said:


> Mathews Monster Wake specs?


anyone?


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Strother hope short draw any one?


----------



## 1955

How many strands of 452x for the yoke cables (the small diameter ones that are on the cams)???


----------



## mv2martin

Looking for serving length for a hoyt rampage xt #3 cams. 55 string 36.25 control 34 buss. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does any one have the serv specs to a 
Athens Testament
St. 56 1/8
cc. 34.5

Athens convixtion
St. 53 1/8
cc. 34.5

Thanks Hutch


----------



## tenzing

would anyone have serving specs for vantage pro cam number 3


----------



## mv2martin

Anyone with help on the hoyt?


----------



## bryanroberts

mv2martin said:


> Anyone with help on the hoyt?



View attachment Rampage XT .pdf


----------



## BowStringDepot

Still need these 


BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does any one have the serv specs to a
> Athens Testament
> St. 56 1/8
> cc. 34.5
> 
> Athens convixtion
> St. 53 1/8
> cc. 34.5
> 
> Thanks Hutch


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Not sure about cable length difference I know I had this bow in my hand and did strings and tune but 10 -- 6 I'm sure will work for you cables


----------



## BEAR FOOT




----------



## Hogwire Strings

Does anyone have the Mathews Wake Specs yet?


----------



## Kansas Kid

Xpedition Xcentric 6S string and cable specs?


----------



## BowStringDepot

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Thank you Sir!


----------



## poobear

Obsession Sniper XS 2012. Specs for this bow please . Thank you


----------



## big yin

Hi guys,
Looking for string lengths & servings for 2006 martin slayer with nitrous C cams.
Cheers Tim


----------



## jayc1471

olddude said:


> Browning Rage 2008 mini trance cam str. 90.5 buss 35.5
> Need the serv specs, can some one help out please?


String:
0-15 end 28-32.5 ctr 43-64 idler End 8.25-0
Cable:
0-9.5 10-8 yoke


----------



## poobear

Obsession Sniper XS 2012. Specs for this bow please . Thank you<br/>


----------



## olddude

jayc1471 said:


> String:
> 0-15 end 28-32.5 ctr 43-64 idler End 8.25-0
> Cable:
> 0-9.5 10-8 yoke


Thank you very much sir.


----------



## olddude

Kansas Kid said:


> Xpedition Xcentric 6S string and cable specs?


str.93.5 buss 35.250

0...19 1/8...22 7/8-24 5/8...28-32...44.25-64.25...9...0
sp nks 2 @ 15.5...4 @ 16 5/8...2 @ 18 5/8

cam end 0...10...............7.25<
These are also the specs for the 7S


----------



## Kansas Kid

olddude said:


> str.93.5 buss 35.250
> 
> 0...19 1/8...22 7/8-24 5/8...28-32...44.25-64.25...9...0
> sp nks 2 @ 15.5...4 @ 16 5/8...2 @ 18 5/8
> 
> cam end 0...10...............7.25<
> These are also the specs for the 7S


Thank you


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have specs for a Alphamax 35 #3 Cam?


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for cable lengths on Browning Arro Star 2. string is 92.75


----------



## hunterwd

anybody have specs for Xpedition Perfexion with PX2 cams?Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anybody have the specs for a Parker Pheonix EZ draw

St. 92.25 
bc. 34.5

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Does anyone Have specs for A Hoyt Avenger?
String: 51.25
BC:34.25
CC:37.25

Thanks!


----------



## BloodBro

Avenger 51.25 0-14........22 1/8----27 3/16........14-0 cc: 37.25 0-13 1/4----------5 1/2--0 bc: 34.25 0-11.........26 3/4----27 3/4 < this is what i have..


----------



## BloodBro

ALPHA MAX 35 # 3 String 58' 0-16.......22.5---25..........29----33......16---0 cc 39.5 0-----13.5...............12---0 bc 37.5 >-7---9..........12-0 hope this helps


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

BloodBro said:


> Avenger 51.25 0-14........22 1/8----27 3/16........14-0 cc: 37.25 0-13 1/4----------5 1/2--0 bc: 34.25 0-11.........26 3/4----27 3/4 < this is what i have..


Thank you!


----------



## deeravenger2

Does anyone have the Limbsaver SpeedZone


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Anyone have the Winchester Vaquero 

54.25" String


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have the specs to a High Country Triple S

St. 84 
Bc. 33 1/8

Thanks Hutch


----------



## michaelgentry87

romey said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here you go. I just took the measurements off of my daughters bow and checked the string and cables lengths with Diamond.
> 
> string 42 1/16"
> 0===12"-----------------18"------22"------------12"===0
> 
> cables 26 1/8"
> >7"==8"-------------------7"====0
> 
> Romey


Not to sound like a complete idiot but how do I read this


----------



## michaelgentry87

Nvm I think I got it 
Back of post to 12 on either side 
And from 18 to 22 in from the left 

And on the yoke from 7 to 8 inches then 7 inches from right post


----------



## jameswk

martin krypton... anyone?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Mcpherson Mark 7 lengths 28 inch draw and serving specs? 

Hutch


----------



## bingerarcher

jameswk said:


> martin krypton... anyone?


Here's what I have for the Krypton (SE) and the Krypton One
Krypton SE String 55" 0-16, 20.25-22.75, 25.625-30.625, 16-0 Buss Cable 34,125" >7.625-9.625,10.75-0
Krypton One String 86.125" 0-16, 22-24, 26.5-31, 43-62.25, 9-0 Buss Cable 33.75" >7-9, 10-0


----------



## jameswk

Thank you!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have the specs/lengths for a Prime Ion. I have nothing on it. 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## big yin

big yin said:


> Hi guys,
> Looking for string lengths & servings for 2006 martin slayer with nitrous C cams.
> Cheers Tim


String 58.25
Cable 39.5

Anyone 

Cheers Tim


----------



## Ledbetter Buck

Does anyone have specs for Mathews dr2. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## deeravenger2

I'm pretty sure it's the same as a Drenalin


----------



## Dilligaf

Hey guys after spec's for Hoyt Nitrum LD
ST: 60" BC: 37.25, CC: 39.25

Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys i am in need of the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Zt 2015 #3 Cam specs St. 58.63 Cc 39.25 Bc 35 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Looking for speed nock count and placement of Pulse specs. Can you help


----------



## asa3dpro

Serving layout for the Hoyt Alpha Burner #9 Spirals.


----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone have the Pse bowmadness the string is 93.5


----------



## BloodBro

pse bowmadness 93 1/2.............0-----17.....24 5/8----27 1/8.........29 3/4 ----33 3/4........44 3/4------65 3/4.........9 1/4-----0 here ya go


----------



## deeravenger2

BloodBro said:


> pse bowmadness 93 1/2.............0-----17.....24 5/8----27 1/8.........29 3/4 ----33 3/4........44 3/4------65 3/4.........9 1/4-----0 here ya go


Cable to please


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any one have specs for 2013 darton 3800


----------



## BloodBro

Sorry about that the split is 34 1/4 0-----10.....................9-----8.< pse bow madness


----------



## deeravenger2

Thanks BloodBro


----------



## BloodBro

Sorry about that the split is 34 1/4 0-----10.....................9-----8.< pse bow madness


----------



## GRIM

Does anyone have a parker pheonix 36 by chance. Str is 99.75
Bc 37.75.
Thanks in advance


----------



## simms

I don't supposed anyone will have serving specs for a Dominator Max on Drive cams here?

String 68.13
CC 47.75
YC 42.50

Also need the 2015 Diamond - Cabela's Intigator

String 83.50
YC 32.44

Cheers in advance


----------



## ArcherWolf

Archerbruce said:


> Others have asked for this but I have never seen an answer, so I'll bring it back up.
> 
> Need serving spec for a Q2XL Long draw.
> 99 1/8 String
> 40 1/2 Cable
> 
> Thank for any help.


Does anyone have the serving specs for the Q2XL 99-1/8 string and 40-1/2 buss ?? Thanks


----------



## olddude

ArcherWolf said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for the Q2XL 99-1/8 string and 40-1/2 buss ?? Thanks


I did one a few years ago, I have a STS measurement on these specs for the one I did but I don't think they came from the factory with them.
Q2XL 30.5" cam str.99 1/8 buss 40.5

0...16...22.75-24.75...28.5-32.75...45.75-65...8.5...0

cam end 0...10................7.75<


----------



## poobear

Need specs for a Reflex SuperSlam . Thanks


----------



## BloodBro

anyone have the PSE Vengence nrg, string 91 1/2 Split 35, thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys i am in need of the specs for a 2008 HOYT KATERA XL / Cam &1/2 Plus #5 St 58.5 Cc 40 Bc 37.5 


Thanks in advance Hutch


----------



## bryanroberts

BloodBro said:


> anyone have the PSE Vengence nrg, string 91 1/2 Split 35, thanks in advance


PSE Vengeance NRG Single Cam

String = 91.5"
0---end--->17"------>25.75"---center--->31.75"----->41"---idler--->62.75"---end---8"<---0

Buss = 35"
>--->8"--->10"-------------8.75"<---end---0


----------



## BloodBro

Thanks for the vengeance specs ,you rock


----------



## simms

Anyone???



simms said:


> I don't supposed anyone will have serving specs for a Dominator Max on Drive cams here?
> 
> String 68.13
> CC 47.75
> YC 42.50
> 
> Also need the 2015 Diamond - Cabela's Intigator
> 
> String 83.50
> YC 32.44
> 
> Cheers in advance


----------



## BloodBro

this all I have for the parker phoenix string 95 3/4... 0----19 1/2........28 1/2---- 33.... 43 5/8-----67.......10---0 split; 35 3/4 ... 0----9..............10 ---8...<


----------



## macdonda

Anyone have the lengths for a Hoyt Vipertec XT1000 27.5-30in draw?

Thanks


----------



## BloodBro

cabelas intagator: STRING 83 1/2 0-----8.........25 1/2------43..........53---58.....60 1/2---63 1/2....65 3/8-----0 SPLIT; 32 7/16 0----8 1/2-----------24 1/2--25...<


----------



## freefall619

Looking for string and spec for bear traxx. Thanks yall.


----------



## ky.trophy

macdonda said:


> Anyone have the lengths for a Hoyt Vipertec XT1000 27.5-30in draw?
> 
> Thanks


Vipertec xt 1000
Str 51.50 0 to 14.50 ---25.50 to 29.50---14.50 to 0
CC 37.50 0 to 6-----11 to 0
BC 34.50 0-yoke-8 to10-------9 to 0


----------



## Core Archery

Fusion 7 obsession?


----------



## jayc1471

Fenwayrick said:


> I'm striking out latley!
> 
> I need an Obsession Delta 6 specs please.


String: 55-11/16
0-19.25.......21.25-22.5.....26.25-30.25.....19.25-0

Cables: 33-3/4
0-9.5.....5-0 (X2)

Speed nocks:
2 starting at 16-1/8 and 4 starting at 17-1/4


----------



## Archery dynamic

PSE Triton

string 54.5 0-14.5----26-31----14.25-0
BC 33.5 6-8 yoke----10.5-0
cc 36 0-10.5----8-0


----------



## BowStringDepot

anyone have specs for a Mighty mite Year: 2000 String Length: 84 3/8 Buss length: 33 15/16 


Hutch


----------



## bowdude

Anyone have any information on a 1993 Pearson Silencer? It has steel cables. I am in need of the string length. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bingerarcher

freefall619 said:


> Looking for string and spec for bear traxx. Thanks yall.


Bear Traxx
ST 60 11/16" 0-21.5, 28.5-32.5, 22-0 3 speed nocks ending at 18.75
BC 33 3/16" >7-9, 8.5-0
CC 35" 0-10.5, 4.5-0


----------



## bingerarcher

BowStringDepot said:


> anyone have specs for a Mighty mite Year: 2000 String Length: 84 3/8 Buss length: 33 15/16
> 
> 
> Hutch


Here is what I have for an 03 Mighty Mite You should be able to use this. 
ST 84 3/8" 0-17.5, 25.375-30.5, 41.5-56.5, 9-0
BC 33 3/4" >7-9, 9-0


----------



## freefall619

bingerarcher said:


> Bear Traxx
> ST 60 11/16" 0-21.5, 28.5-32.5, 22-0 3 speed nocks ending at 18.75
> BC 33 3/16" >7-9, 8.5-0
> CC 35" 0-10.5, 4.5-0



Thank you.


----------



## jacobw

Anyone have Parker Challenger?


----------



## BowStringDepot

bingerarcher said:


> Here is what I have for an 03 Mighty Mite You should be able to use this.
> ST 84 3/8" 0-17.5, 25.375-30.5, 41.5-56.5, 9-0
> BC 33 3/4" >7-9, 9-0


Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys i need the specs for a bowtech stalker lite 2003 st. 84.88 bc 35.5 can you guys help me out ASAP

Thanks in advance Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for bowmadness XP


----------



## string'em

anyone have the serving length and speed balls location for a katera Z3 cam #6
string - 55.5"
Buss cable - 36''
control cable - 39"


----------



## BloodBro

I have the stalker if this helps,,,,87 7/8....0-----7.....27 1/2----44.....56 1/2---62 1/4.....72--------0, split 35 1/2...0------10..........9--7..<


----------



## BloodBro

Heres a oldie i need help with,,,,pse team primos ,string ; 91 1/2 split; 41 1/4........ Thanks in advance


----------



## BowStringDepot

BloodBro said:


> Heres a oldie i need help with,,,,pse team primos ,string ; 91 1/2 split; 41 1/4........ Thanks in advance


I have a team primos but is a 98.50 string and 41.25 buss. Not sure if ours was a typo


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> I have a team primos but is a 98.50 string and 41.25 buss. Not sure if ours was a typo


Just checked the tune charts ours is correct and it was made only 2001/02 the 01 has a string 98.75 and buss 40.50


Hutch


----------



## PeterM

Does anyone have the string lengths and serving specs for Xpedition Xcentric 7 please?

Pete.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Bow tech Pro 38 dually String Length 56 1/16", split cable length 40" anyone have these



Hutch


----------



## string'em

anyone have the serving spec of a jenning solo cam 98.75 string and 41.75 buss cable and a pse thunderbolt solocam 96 string and 39.5 cable?


----------



## bryanroberts

string'em said:


> anyone have the serving spec of a jenning solo cam 98.75 string and 41.75 buss cable and a pse thunderbolt solocam 96 string and 39.5 cable?


PSE Thunderbolt 

String = 96" 
0---end--->17.75------>28---center--->33.5------->46---idler--->60------8<---end---0 

Buss Cable = 39.5
>---split--->8---->9.5---------------8<---end---


----------



## BowStringDepot

string'em said:


> anyone have the serving spec of a jenning solo cam 98.75 string and 41.75 buss cable and a pse thunderbolt solocam 96 string and 39.5 cable?


these are the same









Hutch


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have Chill X Pro specs?


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Bow tech Pro 38 dually String Length 56 1/16", split cable length 40" anyone have these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anyone


----------



## BloodBro

You are correct BOWSTRING DEPOT on those sizes, could you please send over'' FOR THE TEAM PRIMOS, WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## BloodBro

Xpedition Xcentric ;; 59 7/16; .. 0-----20........27--31.......34 5 /8----36 1/8......20---0. cc; 36 9/16.. 0---10.....31 1/2---0 split;. 0---10.....27--26..<


----------



## BloodBro

Pro 38 Dually; 56 1/16....0---13....27 1/2----31.....13----0,,Splits: 40; 0----12........8-7 < here ya go hope this helps


----------



## BloodBro

also looking for HOYT POWER TEC.. STRING- 56 1/4.. CC- 39 3/4 Can't seem to find anywhere,i guess I could use the simple hoyt math but if someone has it I would appreciate it


----------



## asa3dpro

Factor 30 #3 cam


----------



## BloodBro

anyone with this,,, been looking cant seem to locate serving specs, HOYT CARBON SPYDER STRING; 58 5/8.... CC: 39 1/4.... SPLIT: 35


----------



## BloodBro

Factor 30 #3 this what I have ...string, 56: 0-----19....20 7/8----23........26 3/4----30 3/4......17 1/2 CC, 34 3/4: 0--19....6--0 SPLIT 32 1/2: 0--9.... 17 3/4 22 3/4... 8-7<


----------



## BowStringDepot

does anyone have a browning one cam 97 string and 41 buss




Hutch


----------



## PeterM

BloodBro said:


> Xpedition Xcentric ;; 59 7/16; .. 0-----20........27--31.......34 5 /8----36 1/8......20---0. cc; 36 9/16.. 0---10.....31 1/2---0 split;. 0---10.....27--26..<


Thank you!


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any one have a matthews mq1 with an hl cam 28" draw 
I have 97 5/8 string and 38 1/2 yoke
Just need serving specs


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any one have a matthews mq1 with an hl cam 28" draw <br />
I have 97 5/8 string and 38 1/2 yoke<br />
Just need serving specs
Ttt


----------



## simms

Badly need serving specs for:

PSE Nova RF 2005/06 String 89.5", BC 38.5"

please?????

Also still looking for Diamond Instigator (Cabella's model) String 83.5" BC 32 7/16"???


----------



## BloodBro

I posted the instigator a page or so back


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any one have a matthews mq1 with an hl cam 28&quot; draw <br /><br />
I have 97 5/8 string and 38 1/2 yoke<br /><br />
Just need serving specs<br />
Ttt


----------



## string girl

Help !!! I need the serving specs for a PSE baby G st 58 1/2 cables 38" thanks in advance


----------



## michaelgentry87

...


----------



## simms

BloodBro said:


> I posted the instigator a page or so back


Legend, Thanks bro


----------



## BARBWIRE

Jennings Pro Gold XS all I got is a 105.5 string.
thanks


----------



## BARBWIRE

michaelgentry87 said:


> Any one have a matthews mq1 with an hl cam 28" draw
> I have 97 5/8 string and 38 1/2 yoke
> Just need serving specs


I used the 70% serving specs and fudged where I needed to and it worked good but here is the specs off the old string that came off the 80%
0xxx19----28xx32---45.75xxxx63.75----8xxxx0
<5.75xxx8.75--------10.5xxx0


----------



## michaelgentry87

Thanks a bunch I couldn't find the 70 but I appreciate it


----------



## BloodBro

Still looking for these ..PSE Team Primos. String 98 3/4 Split ,40 1/2...PSE Brute, String 98 1/2 split, 35 1/2 ...Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo, String 58 5/8..cc 39 1/4 bus, 35. Any help with these spec's would be much appreciated


----------



## BowStringDepot

2005 Martin Orion 53 string split buss is 34.50 and the control cable 37.75 any one have the serving specs 


Hutch


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any body have info on a matthews q2 xl 
Seen info on the q2 but the xl is longer 
Any info would help


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any body have info on a matthews q2 xl <br />
Seen info on the q2 but the xl is longer <br />
Any info would help










Conquest specs look close measurements would this work


----------



## BloodBro

This is what I have for the q2xl, 97 3/4" 0----8.........34----52........66 1/4-----71........82 1/2---0 SPLIT , 40 3/16" 0----11......9--7 <


----------



## michaelgentry87

Thanks a lot


----------



## BloodBro

This is what I have for the q2xl, 97 3/4" 0----8.........34----52........66 1/4-----71........82 1/2---0 SPLIT , 40 3/16" 0----11......9--7 <


----------



## 2X_LUNG

String Twister said:


> anyone have Mission Voyager XT serving locations


I need them too... Anyone??


----------



## FiveX

I need info for a PSE Mini G. Thanks,


----------



## jayc1471

BloodBro said:


> Still looking for these ..PSE Team Primos. String 98 3/4 Split ,40 1/2...PSE Brute, String 98 1/2 split, 35 1/2 ...Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo, String 58 5/8..cc 39 1/4 bus, 35. Any help with these spec's would be much appreciated


CST - 

String: 0-19.25.....22-24.5.....28-32.5.....19.25-0
Buss:
0-11.....19-27 yoke
CC:
0-21.5.....6.5-0
Speed nocks- 2 sets of 3 on each end starting at 16-3/8 and 18


----------



## BloodBro

Jayc1471 ......thanks a million. you saved the holiday


----------



## daniel.digges

Is everyone else get error message when searching


----------



## jayc1471

daniel.digges said:


> Is everyone else get error message when searching


Something like this?


----------



## daniel.digges

Yep just like that


----------



## jayc1471

daniel.digges said:


> Yep just like that


What are you looking for bud?


----------



## daniel.digges

Couple pse thunderbolt and stinger 3G. Hoyt CS 30 #3 cam


----------



## jayc1471

daniel.digges said:


> Couple pse thunderbolt and stinger 3G. Hoyt CS 30 #3 cam


I have the 3 G and CS30 - give me a couple mins


----------



## jayc1471

daniel.digges said:


> Couple pse thunderbolt and stinger 3G. Hoyt CS 30 #3 cam


Stinger 3G
String 90.5
0-14.....21.5-24.5.....26.5-30.5.....40.5-59.5.....9-0
Buss 34.875
0-8.....9-7 yoke

CS30 -#3
String 56.13
0-19.25.....21.25-23.75.....27.5-31.5.....17.25
Buss 32.5
Yoke-7-16.25.....8.5-0
Control 34.75
0-19.75.....5.75-0
Speed nocks: 2 sets of 3 on bottom starting @ 16-1/4 & 18 and 1 set of 3 on top starting @ 16


----------



## jayc1471

jayc1471 said:


> Stinger 3G
> String 90.5
> 0-14.....21.5-24.5.....26.5-30.5.....40.5-59.5.....9-0
> Buss 34.875
> 0-8.....9-7 yoke
> 
> CS30 -#3
> String 56.13
> 0-19.25.....21.25-23.75.....27.5-31.5.....17.25
> Buss 32.5
> Yoke-7-16.25.....8.5-0
> Control 34.75
> 0-19.75.....5.75-0
> Speed nocks: 2 sets of 3 on bottom starting @ 16-1/4 & 18 and 1 set of 3 on top starting @ 16


For some reason, some of the view gets cut off using Tapatalk - if that's the case with you, try using the web view


----------



## daniel.digges

Thanks bud


----------



## gobblemg

Anyone else having trouble searching this thread for serving lengths ?


----------



## daniel.digges

gobblemg said:


> Anyone else having trouble searching this thread for serving lengths ?


Yes if you look about 4 or 5 messages you will see


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have serve layouts for 2006 Darton Marauder st. 58 5/8" cc.35 5/8" buss 33 3/4".

Thanks in advance! We appreciate it very much!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Need 2011 hoyt rampage xt, 2cam


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Barnett Ghost 350 string 34 bussx2 23.25 does anyone have specs


Thanks Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Is the search feature down?


Hutch


----------



## deeravenger2

Yes Hutch it is!


----------



## ND Swede

Liberty


----------



## BowStringDepot

deeravenger2 said:


> Yes Hutch it is!


Thanks


----------



## Inside Out

I'm sure they're in the thread somewhere, but without the search it's a tough one. Looking for the following:

Parker Viking
Quest Rogue
Martin Afflictor

Thanks!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Inside Out said:


> I'm sure they're in the thread somewhere, but without the search it's a tough one. Looking for the following:
> 
> Parker Viking
> Quest Rogue
> Martin Afflictor
> 
> Thanks!


helpful hint google it and when the search shows AT it will be close to the page you need


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have serve layouts for 2006 Darton Marauder st. 58 5/8" cc.35 5/8" buss 33 3/4".
> 
> Thanks in advance! We appreciate it very much!


Anyone?


----------



## olddude

pse Hammer ev cam str.60.75 buss 33.75 con. 35.0
I thought I had the serv specs to this one but I cant find them and I the search on here doesn't work.
Appreciate any help


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> pse Hammer ev cam str.60.75 buss 33.75 con. 35.0
> I thought I had the serv specs to this one but I cant find them and I the search on here doesn't work.
> Appreciate any help


Hope this helps olddude!

2013 X-Force Hammer EV St. 60.75 cc 35.00 Buss 33.75

St 20.25/24.13-26.88/28.5-32.5/20.25

Cc 10/4

Buss Y7.25/8 cam

X Force EVO Max also uses these lengths and layouts!

Would you have 2006 Darton Marauder layouts st 58 5/16 cc 35 5/8 buss 33 3/4?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Inside Out

Thank ya Hutch!


----------



## olddude

RHardesty said:


> Hope this helps olddude!
> 
> 2013 X-Force Hammer EV St. 60.75 cc 35.00 Buss 33.75
> 
> St 20.25/24.13-26.88/28.5-32.5/20.25
> 
> Cc 10/4
> 
> Buss Y7.25/8 cam
> 
> X Force EVO Max also uses these lengths and layouts!
> 
> Would you have 2006 Darton Marauder layouts st 58 5/16 cc 35 5/8 buss 33 3/4?
> Thanks in advance!


Thanks for your help. Sorry I don't have the specs for the Darton


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> Thanks for your help. Sorry I don't have the specs for the Darton


Glad we could help olddude!


----------



## jayc1471

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have serve layouts for 2006 Darton Marauder st. 58 5/8" cc.35 5/8" buss 33 3/4".
> 
> Thanks in advance! We appreciate it very much!


String:
0-17.25...28-32...17.25-0
CC:
0-9...5.5-0
Buss:
0-10...8-6 yoke
One set of three speed nocks on each end, starting @16.5


----------



## RHardesty

jayc1471 said:


> String:
> 0-17.25...28-32...17.25-0
> CC:
> 0-9...5.5-0
> Buss:
> 0-10...8-6 yoke
> One set of three speed nocks on each end, starting @16.5


Thank you very much jayc1471, we appreciate you!


----------



## jayc1471

RHardesty said:


> Thank you very much jayc1471, we appreciate you!


You bet! You guys have helped me out of a couple jams and don't even know it LOL


----------



## RHardesty

jayc1471 said:


> You bet! You guys have helped me out of a couple jams and don't even know it LOL


Wow! Glad we could help in past as well!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Carbon Matrix G3 #2 Cam?


----------



## michaelgentry87

I have had these a min hope this will help someone 
New breed bionic cams


----------



## string'em

someone can help me for the specs of a Hoyt Katera XL cam #7 string 60.5, BC 39.25 CC 42.25 and hoyt Carbon Spyder turbo cam Z5 #3


----------



## Inside Out

I don't have the #7 Katera, but there's your Spyder


----------



## GRIM

Does anyone have xi summit string lengths and buss cables by any chance? Thankyou in advance


----------



## string'em

thanks alot!


----------



## asa3dpro

bump


----------



## buckhunter2705

Inside Out said:


> View attachment 2840522
> 
> 
> I don't have the #7 Katera, but there's your Spyder


Would the specs for the 2014 spyder be the same for th 2015


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Anyone have Dead Zone 32 serving specs? and speed nocks


----------



## string'em

Inside Out said:


> View attachment 2840522
> 
> 
> I don't have the #7 Katera, but there's your Spyder


i think 19.5 inches for the string is too long... i finish with 6 inches from the end of the center serving and the start of the top serving. can you check your info? thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for a Barnett H2O Compound bow. string 52.75 buss 31


----------



## 10ring35

Does anyone have anything for a Parker Lightning 
String 50.25
Cables 31.375 

Needs serving specs BAD!!!


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any one have a ben pearson spoiler serving specs


----------



## michaelgentry87

Lights out


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Anyone have specs for a Reflex Prowler? String 97" Buss 41"

Thanks!


----------



## MonsterT85

Needing Hoyt Factor Turbo #3 cams 59.13 string 37.75 CC 55.63 BC
Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have Darton Storm pf string is 85 3/4 buss unknown 


Hutch


----------



## BloodBro

Quest rouge : 87 7/8.....0----17....23 1/2---24 5/8....27 3/4---31 3/4.....43-------62......8--0 split: 33 1/2 0--8 3/4................9--7 < hope this helps


----------



## BloodBro

Bear lightsout: 87 3/4....0----17......22 1/4--24 1/4.....28 1/4---32 1/4.....42 1/2------62 1/2....8 1/2--0 split: 32 1/8 0---8 1/2....8--6 <


----------



## bryanroberts

MonsterT85 said:


> Needing Hoyt Factor Turbo #3 cams 59.13 string 37.75 CC 55.63 BC
> Thanks


Hoyt faktor turbo #3 
0---19.5---23---25.63---29.25---33.5---19.5---0 
>---7.5---17.5---11.25---0 
0---21.63---6---


----------



## big yin

Hey guys looking for lay out for Darton DS 3800 2012. 
59 3/4 string
32 11/16 cable
14 yoke
Cheer Big Fella


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

big yin said:


> Hey guys looking for lay out for Darton DS 3800 2012.
> 59 3/4 string
> 32 11/16 cable
> 14 yoke
> Cheer Big Fella


I have it for 2011...
11 Darton 3800

String 59 7/8

0---18 3/4---23--25 1/4---28--33 1/4---18 3/4---0

CC 32 1/2. 

0---10 3/4----------3 1/2--(3"unserved loop)

Harnass (yoke) 14"

0---3 1/2--------3 1/2---0

8 speed nocs each top/bottom cam @ 16 5/8 at the center


----------



## MonsterT85

bryanroberts said:


> Hoyt faktor turbo #3
> 0---19.5---23---25.63---29.25---33.5---19.5---0
> >---7.5---17.5---11.25---0
> 0---21.63---6---


Thanks


----------



## nestly

*Looking for 2014 Pro Comp FX #5 spiral*

I've seen several requests for this bow, but I couldn't find if/where the serving specs were posted. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

2014 Hoyt Pro Comp FX
#5 Spiral
string 55.75
buss cable 36
control 39.25


----------



## tenzing

Would any one have string and serving specs for hoyt katera g5 cam and half


----------



## big yin

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I have it for 2011...
> 11 Darton 3800
> 
> String 59 7/8
> 
> 0---18 3/4---23--25 1/4---28--33 1/4---18 3/4---0
> 
> CC 32 1/2.
> 
> 0---10 3/4----------3 1/2--(3"unserved loop)
> 
> Harnass (yoke) 14"
> 
> 0---3 1/2--------3 1/2---0
> 
> 8 speed nocs each top/bottom cam @ 16 5/8 at the center


Thanks No Deer your a champion.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Experience


----------



## bryanroberts

2X_LUNG said:


> Experience


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1676557&d=1369683714


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks!! I just couldn't get my search working. Haha


----------



## nestly

bryanroberts said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1676557&d=1369683714


I used that diagram to help with a 2013 Bowtech Experience last week, and was initially confused by the "1.75 Loops" notation. Took me a while to figure out that's the length of end loop serving, and not the actual size of the loops.


----------



## FiveX

Does anyone have the blank or fillable string layout diagram?


----------



## jayc1471

tenzing said:


> Would any one have string and serving specs for hoyt katera g5 cam and half


What size cams?


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt ProHawk ST 57", BC 34.35", CC 37" Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## PeterM

Does anyone have serving specs for 2013-14 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite GTX 5 Cam

st 55.75
con 42.00
buss 39.75

Thanks in advance also!

Pete.


----------



## PeterM

BEAR FOOT said:


> Anyone have Dead Zone 32 serving specs? and speed nocks


Deadzone DZ-32 Large Cam


String 55 1/16"
0----16 1/2--------------23 1/8------29 1/8-----------0---16 1/2

Buss 34 15/16"
>------6---8--------------10--0

Control 38 1/4
0----6 1/2-------------------12----0 

Speed nocks x3 at 15 1/2" both ends

Deadzone 32 small cam

String 52 1/4
0----13 1/2--------------23 1/8------29 1/8-----------0---13 1/2

Buss 34 1/8
>------8---10--------------10--0

Control 38 1/4
0----6 1/2-------------------12----0


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Hey thanks I already figured it out but thank you


----------



## michaelgentry87

Need hoyt carbon spyder 34 serving specs #3 cam 
60.125 string
36.625 buss
38.75 control
Thanks in advanced guys


----------



## michaelgentry87

Also need info on a browning micro midas 3 if anyone has would greatly appreciate


----------



## BloodBro

Cs 34... 60.125.... 19 5/8.....23-25 1/2.....28--32....19 5/8 cc..38 3/4..0---21 1/2.........5 1/4--0 split .36.625..0--11 1/2..............17 1/2---7 1/2< hope this helps


----------



## michaelgentry87

Thanks


----------



## BloodBro

Micro midas 4 is all i have 52 3/4.....0----15......24--30....15--0 splits....32.. 0--10....10--8 .<


----------



## michaelgentry87

I appreciate it but the 3 is 56 in string and 33 in cc


----------



## BloodBro

Just you center serving will be off,should be easy to measure from there


----------



## BloodBro

I have the power hawk specs are close to the Prohawk. 57; 0---15 1/2.....21--23......27--32...15 1/2--0 CC; 37 1/4 0--6 1/2........13 1/4----0 SPLIT;34 0--11 1/2..10--8<


----------



## 10ring35

Anybody with obsession fusion 7?


----------



## nestly

*Still need 2014 Pro Comp #5 spiral if anyone can help*

2014 Hoyt Pro Comp FX
#5 Spiral
string 55.75
buss cable 36
control 39.25 

Thanks


----------



## michaelgentry87

No cam htr










If I am understanding this the last 7 5/8 
Is unserved, and it will make a loop back onto itself once installed ? Is the loop closed? Just wondering haven't personally handled one


----------



## deeravenger2

Yes


----------



## michaelgentry87

So the loop is closed


----------



## simms

michaelgentry87 said:


> So the loop is closed


Yep, closed loop system, served at the cam track end only


----------



## simms

Can anyone help me with the APA Mamba X36?

String 57.875"
Cables 38.125"

Cheers in advance


----------



## BloodBro

Anyone have the specs for..HOYT CARBON SPYDER TURBO..ST. 55 1/4....CC.39 1/4...BUSS. 35 THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## simms

BloodBro said:


> Anyone have the specs for..HOYT CARBON SPYDER TURBO..ST. 55 1/4....CC.39 1/4...BUSS. 35 THANKS FOR LOOKING


2015 Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT #2 Cam 
Str 55 1/4" : 0---17.5----20.75-23.25----------26.75-31--------------17.5--0 
CC 39 1/4 : 0-20---6-0
Buss 35": 0-11---15-8<0


----------



## BloodBro

Thanks SIMMS,,,,,,,,,,,YOU ROCK


----------



## michaelgentry87

Anyone have serving specs for a bear showdown 
Thanks in advanced


----------



## nestly

nestly said:


> 2014 Hoyt Pro Comp FX
> #5 Spiral
> string 55.75
> buss cable 36
> control 39.25
> 
> Thanks


Answering my own request with this diagram.


----------



## bingerarcher

michaelgentry87 said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a bear showdown
> Thanks in advanced


Bear Showdown ST 86 7/8", BC 34 1/2'
ST 0-15, 26.75-30.75, 42.375-59, 7.75-0
BC >5.675-7.675, 9.75-0


----------



## BowStringDepot

Pse Nova Game Sport string 56 buss 29.34 any one have these


----------



## bowtecee

Needed please for a Darton 3900 Spec. Urgent and appreciate any help.

Thanks,

Chris Bachman


----------



## BowStringDepot

Pse G force string 62.50 busses 43.13


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have the specs for Bowtech invasion st. 58 9/32 Bc. 34 5/16 Thanks Hutch


----------



## jchristian

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does anybody have the specs for Bowtech invasion st. 58 9/32 Bc. 34 5/16 Thanks Hutch


String: 58-9/32
0-20.....22.5-24.5.....27.75-31.75.....20-0
Buss 34-5/16 (X2)
Yoke.....6-7.5.....12-19.75.....10-0


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a PSE Bowmadness 32 59" string


----------



## Kansas Kid

Barn Burner Strings said:


> Looking for a PSE Bowmadness 32 59" string


The BowMadness 32 string is 59.5". 
0-20.75...24.25-26.75...28.5-32.5...20.75-0


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Thanks man


----------



## Kansas Kid

Barn Burner Strings said:


> Thanks man


No problem. Is the string all you needed?


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs and speed nock placement for a 2015 Bowtech Carbon Icon. Thanks in advance..


----------



## tenzing

would any one have serving specs for Alpha Elite RKT cam 1 
string53.75
CC42.25
BC38


----------



## olddude

bingerarcher said:


> Looking for serving specs and speed nock placement for a 2015 Bowtech Carbon Icon. Thanks in advance..


2015 Icon str.55 19/32 cables 35.5
0...18.5...21.25-23...26-30.25...18.5...0
sp nks 3 on each end, start @ 16 7/8"

0...5.25...........................12...0 x2


----------



## olddude

tenzing said:


> would any one have serving specs for Alpha Elite RKT cam 1
> string53.75
> CC42.25
> BC38


2012 alphaelite #1 rkt cam str. 53.75 buss 38 con. 42.25
0...14.25...20.75-23...26.5-30.5...14.25...0 
sp nks 2 sets of 4 each end, start @ 11.5 and 13.25

factory 0...6...................13...0
mine 0...6...................11...0

factory, cam end 0...11..............<
mine, cam end 0...9.5..............<

with the #1 cam you don't have to have that much serving that comes on the factory cables. the one that says mine is what I use with that cam size.


----------



## bingerarcher

Thank you very much olddude!!


----------



## pokemjoe

Any have the string specs for an ams fish hawk


----------



## tenzing

olddude said:


> 2012 alphaelite #1 rkt cam str. 53.75 buss 38 con. 42.25
> 0...14.25...20.75-23...26.5-30.5...14.25...0
> sp nks 2 sets of 4 each end, start @ 11.5 and 13.25
> 
> factory 0...6...................13...0
> mine 0...6...................11...0
> 
> factory, cam end 0...11..............<
> mine, cam end 0...9.5..............<
> 
> with the #1 cam you don't have to have that much serving that comes on the factory cables. the one that says mine is what I use with that cam size.


Thank you old dude.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anyone have the specs for a hoyt mt sport zr200 st 53.5 bc 37 cc 40 


thanks in advance Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

pokemjoe said:


> Any have the string specs for an ams fish hawk











Hutch


----------



## pokemjoe

Hay thanks Hutch. Much appreciated


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any one have a hoyt rebel xl


----------



## spotshooter300

I'd say this post I started in 2008 has been working out well. Good to see!


----------



## Kansas Kid

spotshooter300 said:


> I'd say this post I started in 2008 has been working out well. Good to see!


Very well!


----------



## ArcherWolf

Parker Phoenix 36 99-3/4 string , 37-3/4 buss anyone have the recipe for this ?


----------



## McMickster

Looking for specs for a 2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite, XT 3000 limbs, and 3.5 spiral cams please
String 59 3/4
CC 45
Buss 42


----------



## michaelgentry87

michaelgentry87 said:


> Any one have a hoyt rebel xl


Anyone


----------



## Core Archery

Xpedition xplorer? Thanks


----------



## jayc1471

hunterwd said:


> anybody have specs for Xpedition Perfexion with PX2 cams?Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

ArcherWolf said:


> Parker Phoenix 36 99-3/4 string , 37-3/4 buss anyone have the recipe for this ?


I could really use some help on this one if anyone has it.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys do you have the specs for a Pse Typhoon St 88.75 Bc 36 


thanks in advance Hutch


----------



## Archery dynamic

very helpful nice to see everyone work together


----------



## Archery dynamic

post 2387 has Typhoon info


----------



## PowerLineman83

I'm looking for specs for a Bowtech Vital Impact, Sportsman's Warehouse private labeled bow.... any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## bowdude

Does anyone have any info on the Parker Tomahawk Crossbow? It is not listed on their website.
Thanks!!


----------



## BowStringDepot

does anybody have the specs to a Hoyt Carbon Spyder Zt. 30 St. 53 Bc. 31.88 CC. 33.88 thx in advance!

Hutch!


----------



## bowdude

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 ZT #3 Cam
53 17 1/2 19 3/4 22 3/8 25 7/8 29 7/8 15 3/4 
31 7/8 Yoke 8 - 14 11
33 7/8 19 5 1/2
Speed Nocks
Bottom [email protected] 1/2 4 @ 16 1/4
Top 4 @ 14 9/16


----------



## BowStringDepot

bowdude said:


> Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 ZT #3 Cam
> 53 17 1/2 19 3/4 22 3/8 25 7/8 29 7/8 15 3/4
> 31 7/8 Yoke 8 - 14 11
> 33 7/8 19 5 1/2
> Speed Nocks
> Bottom [email protected] 1/2 4 @ 16 1/4
> Top 4 @ 14 9/16


Thanks


----------



## gobblemg

I need the serving lengths for a Hoyt Podium X 37 with #1 spiral pro cams. Can anyone help me out with this? Thanks


----------



## michaelgentry87

Anyone have specs for the 05 ultratec cam and 1/2 not spirals #5 base cam


----------



## wolfdenstrings

*Mathews trg 7*

Anyone have the serving layouts for the trg 7?


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

michaelgentry87 said:


> Anyone have specs for the 05 ultratec cam and 1/2 not spirals #5 base cam


what year ultra tec? some of the lengths were different year to year


----------



## michaelgentry87

05 i


----------



## xyphophore

Podium X Elite Spiral Pro #1

Hi all,
I'm looking for serving specs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## WVWoody

2015 Wake
String 67 1/4"
Cables X2 33 1/2"
Yokes X2 12"
0--------28 1/4----------31 1/2---------35 1/2--------------25 1/2----------0
0---------9-------------13 1/2-----------28 1/2------------------------0


----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone have the PSE Whitetail Obsession not the single cam version


----------



## michaelgentry87

Earle J's Custom Strings said:


> what year ultra tec? some of the lengths were different year to year


05..


----------



## tered

Anyone have the spec for this bow? I have the string length but not the brace.


----------



## michaelgentry87

[quote name="michaelgentry87" post=1079498186]Anyone have specs for the 05 ultratec cam and 1/2 not spirals #5 base cam[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
2005


----------



## tered

Just fun


----------



## michaelgentry87

[quote name=&quot;michaelgentry87&quot; post=1079498186]Anyone have specs for the 05 ultratec cam and 1/2 not spirals #5 base cam[/QUOTE]<br /><br />
<br /><br />
2005


Anyone last time


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Lookng for the Quest Torrent Specs. thanks guys


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Does anyone have the new 2016 Elite Impulse 31 and 34 specs yet?


----------



## bowtecee

Looking for a Phenom SD Single cam bow set up for string specs. Supposed to be a 2014 but I haven't seen it online at PSE.

Thanks


----------



## bryanroberts

bowtecee said:


> Looking for a Phenom SD Single cam bow set up for string specs. Supposed to be a 2014 but I haven't seen it online at PSE.
> 
> Thanks


2014 phenom sd
Buss 37 1/8
>7-------------8---x 
Control 41 5/8
X---12----------8----x
String 55 1/8
X--14 3/4--20 7/8-23 3/8--26 3/8-30 1/2--14 3/4---x 
Speed nocs same both ends


----------



## PeterM

BowStringDepot said:


> 2015 Mathews No Cam HTR
> str.59 7/8 cables 37 5/8
> 0...24.5...27.75-32...17.75...0
> sp nks 1 single nk on each end @ 16.5
> 
> cables 37 5/8 cables are both the same, X2
> cam end 0...7...10.5-25 3/8...27 3/8-30 7/8...0 unserved loop
> roller guard serving for bumper guard
> 
> O-------7-------10.5-------------27 3/8----------30 7/8-unserved loop--O


can i ask what lengths you used for the loops on string and cables (cam ends) please?

Thanks Pete.


----------



## tenzing

Would anyone have bowtech fanatic specs please..


----------



## bryanroberts

tenzing said:


> Would anyone have bowtech fanatic specs please..


2015 BowTech Fanatic 

st= 59 11/16” 
0————18——23_3/16—SS-25_5/8——28_1/2—-CC-—33————18———0 
speed nocks 2x at 15_1/4 2x at 16_3/4 same both ends. 

buss x2 39 11/32” 
0———-11——-17_1/2 --roller--...


----------



## Kansas Kid

Looking for Hoyt Spyder 34 LD.
String 59.5
BC 37
CC 39.375
Thanks


----------



## skye5317

2016 Elite Impulse 34

String 60 3/8"
0 - 18 1/4 23 5/8 - 25 1/8 28 11/16 - 32 11/16 18 1/4 - 0

Cables 38 15/16
0 - 10 6 - 0


----------



## skye5317

2015 Obsession Fusion 7 & 6

String 59 1/8"
0 - 19 7/8 23 - 24 1/2 27 1/2 - 31 1/2 19 7/8 - 0

Cables 37 1/16"
0 - 9 5 - 0

Speed nocks
4 starting at 17 5/16
2 starting at 18 3/4


----------



## tenzing

bryanroberts said:


> 2015 BowTech Fanatic
> 
> st= 59 11/16”
> 0————18——23_3/16—SS-25_5/8——28_1/2—-CC-—33————18———0
> speed nocks 2x at 15_1/4 2x at 16_3/4 same both ends.
> 
> buss x2 39 11/32”
> 0———-11——-17_1/2 --roller--...


Thank you Bryan.


----------



## Inside Out

Anyone happen to have a High Country Four Runner? Str 93.75 Cbl 39.25. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BloodBro

on the Mathews No cam,,,,string has 1 1/8 in loops and the cables have 1 in loops on 1 end and the other is 6 1/2


----------



## IroquoisArcher

*Horton Vision and Browning Boss*

Couldn't find this in the crossbow section so hoping to find it here.
Sold the last stock Horton Vision cables had and never took measurements. Customer called and would like 2 pair shipped to him and want to get these made up and shipped tomorrow morning if possible. He is aware they will be store made. Know the cable is 14.25" long. One end loop is larger and has approx. 1.75" serving. Other is smaller. Need to know size of loops and small loop serving length.

Also just as I was leaving a man came in with a Browning Boss crossbow (made 1998) and would like string and cables on it. Believe string is 37.5" and cables are 32" (including the soft yoke). Anyone know if correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Kansas Kid

Still looking for serving specs for a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 34LD. 
String 59.5
BC 37
CC 39.375
Thanks


----------



## olddude

bryanroberts said:


> 2015 BowTech Fanatic
> 
> st= 59 11/16”
> 0————18——23_3/16—SS-25_5/8——28_1/2—-CC-—33————18———0
> speed nocks 2x at 15_1/4 2x at 16_3/4 same both ends.
> 
> buss x2 39 11/32”
> 0———-11——-17_1/2 --roller--...


 Bryan thanks for posting.On the buss cable I'am not sure about, is part of the roller missing?
Thanks


----------



## bryanroberts

olddude said:


> Bryan thanks for posting.On the buss cable I'am not sure about, is part of the roller missing?
> Thanks


I haven't built this string yet I got the info from PeterM post #7449. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful I was just passing along his post.


----------



## RobColella

Need cable length for a Browning Prism 80. Draw length is 30" and the sticker says the string length is 97". PM please or post here.


----------



## bowtecee

Looking for a single Cam Jennings Buckmaster Ultra Mag anyone?
Thanks,

Chris Bachman


----------



## M2 O.D.S.

count me in.
Marco Martinez
M2 OUTDOOR SPORTS.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Need serving specs on a high country powerforce. 16 inch limbs. Please and thank you.


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

Does anyone have lengths and serving specs for a Ten Point Titan TL 4?


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,

I'm looking for Mission Voyager XT serving specs 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kansas Kid

Looking for serving specs on Hoyt Pro Comp Elite FX with #2 spiral pro's.
String: 54.25
BC: 36.25
CC: 38.25

Thanks


----------



## string'em

Someone can provide me the serving specs for a Hoyt trykon XL 58.5" string? Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Need serving specs on a high country powerforce. 16 inch limbs. Please and thank you.


the power force with 16in, limbs came in 4 models (2) solo cams the XD @ XL both had the same string and cable lengths, the power force had (2) 2 cam models the pro cam and the D/S hatchet which one you looking for


----------



## edthearcher

Inside Out said:


> Anyone happen to have a High Country Four Runner? Str 93.75 Cbl 39.25. Thanks in advance!


str 93.75 0---19 28----32.5 44.5---------65 10-------0
b.c 39.25 0-----10 8 <


----------



## bryanroberts

string'em said:


> Someone can provide me the serving specs for a Hoyt trykon XL 58.5" string? Thanks


I have the trykon xl with 57 inch string if that would help


----------



## string'em

Yes it will! It probably be the same thing! Do you have speednock location too?


----------



## bryanroberts

bryanroberts said:


> I have the trykon xl with 57 inch string if that would help


string 57 0.....16 24.5....29.5 16.....0 
cc 42.5 0....14 7.....0 
bc 39.5 Y 14.....0


----------



## bryanroberts

string'em said:


> Yes it will! It probably be the same thing! Do you have speednock location too?


Nope.. sorry bout that!


----------



## string girl

Mathews rival pro st 97 1/4 BC 42 1/2 thanks in advance .


----------



## bryanroberts

string girl said:


> Mathews rival pro st 97 1/4 BC 42 1/2 thanks in advance .


Rival pro
String. 97 1/4
Cable. 42 1/2


----------



## string'em

bryanroberts said:


> string 57 0.....16 24.5....29.5 16.....0
> cc 42.5 0....14 7.....0
> bc 39.5 Y 14.....0


Thanks alo!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

edthearcher said:


> the power force with 16in, limbs came in 4 models (2) solo cams the XD @ XL both had the same string and cable lengths, the power force had (2) 2 cam models the pro cam and the D/S hatchet which one you looking for


High country power force 16" limbs. String 98 1/2 buss cables 41 1/2.


----------



## McMickster

I need specs for a Bear BR 33 please


----------



## rnmech40

Need all I can get on an AR35 I got nothing lol


----------



## string girl

Thank you very much !!!!


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

rnmech40 said:


> Need all I can get on an AR35 I got nothing lol


----------



## rnmech40

Earle J's Custom Strings said:


> View attachment 3131626


Awesome thanks I'm assuming the ar35 means 35" ata is now is measuring at 36" with 7"bh


----------



## edthearcher

Tke_bowhunter said:


> High country power force 16" limbs. String 98 1/2 buss cables 41 1/2.


high country power force
str 98.5 0-------19.5----------28.5 c/s---34.5-----46 idl------64.5--------9.5------0
buss 41.5 >7-----------9--------0


----------



## soundtx

anyone have the serving specs fora TRG 7?


----------



## simms

soundtx said:


> anyone have the serving specs fora TRG 7?


String = 66" 0-17 1/2 (top wheel)-30 3/4(centre)34 3/4 38 1/4(STS)40 1/4 17 1/2- end (bottom wheel) leaving 1 1/8 loop.


Cable= 43 5/8 0--6 3/4 13 1/4(roller guard)30 1/4 32 1/8- 36 5/8 open loop from 36 5/8"

I have in my workshop the realistic serving specs for the Rollerguard but I'm not back in until Monday


----------



## Dilligaf

Hi Guys just after string spec's for HOYT Podium X
ST: 68.5"
BC: 56.5"
CC: 45.5"


----------



## nestly

Dilligaf said:


> Hi Guys just after string spec's for HOYT Podium X
> ST: 68.5"
> BC: 56.5"
> CC: 45.5"


Those numbers don't look right to me. Every one of them would be too long for the longest draw for either cam option on the Podium, and the ratios are way off (buss cable is typically about 2-3 inches shorter than the control cable, not 11" longer)


----------



## tered

Anyone tell me if i am reading this correct. 57" string and 35" bus cables.


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

anyone have serving info for the following?

2014 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite - xt 2000 limbs , #4 gtx cam 1/2. String 54.00, control cable 41.50, buss cable 39.50

Thanks


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

tered said:


> Anyone tell me if i am reading this correct. 57" string and 35" bus cables.
> View attachment 3147409


Thats how i would see it


----------



## tered

Thanks. I have no ata but if the strings are correct it should be close.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Around that vintage Hoyt did not include the yolks in the measurement for the buss cables. You're going to want to add 6" to that measurement.


----------



## tered

So the buss is 41 in finished length. That cable is in tack. I will measure it but that is the only thing that is holding the bow together. Thanks.


----------



## simms

tered said:


> So the buss is 41 in finished length. That cable is in tack. I will measure it but that is the only thing that is holding the bow together. Thanks.


Just offer a tape measure up to it, it will either be somewhere around 35 or somewhere around 41!

Hoyt went from not including to including the yokes in 1998, the Tenacity was made in 1997&1998 (tenacity 2). None of the specs match up with the charts!! What cam is it on?


----------



## simms

soundtx said:


> anyone have the serving specs fora TRG 7?





simms said:


> String = 66" 0-17 1/2 (top wheel)-30 3/4(centre)34 3/4 38 1/4(STS)40 1/4 17 1/2- end (bottom wheel) leaving 1 1/8 loop.
> 
> 
> Cable= 43 5/8 0--6 3/4 13 1/4(roller guard)30 1/4 32 1/8- 36 5/8 open loop from 36 5/8"
> 
> I have in my workshop the realistic serving specs for the Rollerguard but I'm not back in until Monday


Ok, realistic rollerguard serving for the trg is 16-26".

To be precise, the bottom cable is 19-26" and top is 16-23"


----------



## tered

In will have to look. I will post pic tonight. The buss has a loop in one end like the made two separate strings to go from the buss into the yokes? Just old that's all was asked to make a set of strings and want it to be correct. Thanks


----------



## SNAPTHIS

I need ok dst40 serving specs, medium cams, please, please, please thanks in advance Mark


----------



## simms

SNAPTHIS said:


> I need ok dst40 serving specs, medium cams, please, please, please thanks in advance Mark


Cables 41.75" 0-8 4-0 (4 of these)
String 60.25" 0---18 22.5--25.5 28ccc34 18---0


----------



## SNAPTHIS

simms said:


> Cables 41.75" 0-8 4-0 (4 of these)
> String 60.25" 0---18 22.5--25.5 28ccc34 18---0


Thank you so much Saves me a day plus thanks again, Mark


----------



## tered

The cams on the Hoyt are M3.


----------



## ArcherWolf

tered said:


> So the buss is 41 in finished length. That cable is in tack. I will measure it but that is the only thing that is holding the bow together. Thanks.


It's called a "floating yolk". Like Simms said, measure the entire buss cable including the yolks, it should measure around 41"


----------



## tered

Any plus in a floating yoke?


----------



## string'em

Is there someone who can provide me the serving specs for an alphaburner base cam #8? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tacdriver22

Anybody have serving measurements for a Hoyt pro comp elite fx with a #2 GTX cam? Need ASAP thanks!


----------



## tered

What controls ata the most? String or buss cables?


----------



## edthearcher

buss cables on a yoke system


----------



## boar4bowhunt

Anyone have string/cables spec for a Winchester Thunderbolt?


----------



## BloodBro

anyone have the new Bear Escape serving spec's,,,,,,Thanks inadvance


----------



## McMickster

BloodBro said:


> anyone have the new Bear Escape serving spec's,,,,,,Thanks inadvance


Bear Escape not SD
String 60 1/4
O==21 1/2---28 1/2===32 1/2---22==O

CC 35 1/4
O==4 1/2----10===O

Buss 33 5/16
>7==9----9===O

Speed nocks bottom 3 ending at 16 7/8, 3 ending at 19 7/8

Speed nocks top 3 ending at 17 1/4, 3 ending at 20 3/8


----------



## tered

Made a test string today to see the color. Any one else do this?


----------



## servingspinner

Looks good with a black base color too


----------



## BloodBro

Thanks a bunch McMickster


----------



## ccriley6

Anyone have serving specs on a 2015 PSE bowmadness 34?


----------



## tered

I cam measure mine tomorrow sorry.


----------



## Kansas Kid

BM34
String 61 3/8
0-20.25...25-27.5...29.25-33.25...20.25-0

BC
35 7/8
>7.25-9.25........8.25-0

CC 41
0-12.5.........8.75-0


----------



## ccriley6

Kansas Kid said:


> BM34
> String 61 3/8
> 0-20.25...25-27.5...29.25-33.25...20.25-0
> 
> BC
> 35 7/8
> >7.25-9.25........8.25-0
> 
> CC 41
> 0-12.5.........8.75-0


Thank you very much!


----------



## Kansas Kid

You're welcome


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

anyone have lengths for hoyt carbon defiant 34 number 3 cam?


----------



## brandonlw

I need string specs for a golden eagle pro tech the size is 51.5 i just need the serving specs thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## servingspinner

brandonlw said:


> I need string specs for a golden eagle pro tech the size is 51.5 i just need the serving specs thanks!!!!!!!


If no one comes up with a better answer I would build it with 12" on each end and do the center at 23-28


----------



## Kansas Kid

Need serving specs for 2006 Hoyt Trykon with Zephyr #4 cam.
String-53.5
BC-36.25
CC-39.25 
Thank you.


----------



## olddude

Kansas Kid said:


> Need serving specs for 2006 Hoyt Trykon with Zephyr #4 cam.
> String-53.5
> BC-36.25
> CC-39.25
> Thank you.


Here's what I have
0...14...25.5-30.5...14...0
0...6.....................12.5...0
cam end 0...11............8<


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thanks Old Dude. Much appreciated!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the specs for a Ten Point Hybrid Lite ? Thanks in advance


----------



## brandonlw

servingspinner said:


> If no one comes up with a better answer I would build it with 12" on each end and do the center at 23-28


thanks a million!!!!


----------



## KCBull

Need serving specs for a Hoyt Mt Sport.

St: 91.5
Cc" 38.5

Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

here,s what i have for the MT sport
0-----18.50------25.25--------331.25-------------42.75---------------59.74---------9.75----0
0-------9---------------8---<
str. 91.50
bc 38.50


----------



## Kansas Kid

Hoyt carbon matrix rkt #3 cam serving specs?
String 58.75
BC 37.5
CC 40
Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis

Anyone have lengths and serving specs for Barnett recruit compound crossbow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings




----------



## Kansas Kid

Thanks Josh

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedoc

Anyone have the specs on the Impulse 31 yet? Tried to search, but the search function is all messed up on AT lately.


----------



## Evansstrings

Hi does anyone have the serving specs for Bowtec Dually bows please?


----------



## skye5317

I have the impulse 31 specs at home and will post them when I get there this evening if nobody else has by then.


----------



## boar4bowhunt

Looking for the cables/string lengths for the Winchester Thunderbolt.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## deeravenger2

Pse Dna


----------



## eyedoc

skye5317 said:


> I have the impulse 31 specs at home and will post them when I get there this evening if nobody else has by then.


That would be great! Thank you very much!


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

*heres the impulse 31 and 34*



eyedoc said:


> That would be great! Thank you very much!


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

anyone have the winchester dark horse?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

wvminer said:


> Need serving spec for a podium x 37 with number 2 spiral pro cams.


Anyone?

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedoc

Earle J's Custom Strings said:


> View attachment 3302874


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

SA Sports Raptor 2015 
String 52 buss cables 31.5 
here is a link to the bow
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SA-Sports-Raptor-Youth-Compound-19-28in-25-45lbs-Right-Hand-Camo-/400931247397?hash=item5d595d5525:g:BVAAAOSwstxVboy1


----------



## michaelgentry87

Didn't know where to ask looking for a crossbow wicked ridge hl
Serving specs plz and ty

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

iso specs for 2013 athens recluse 54and 3/4 string ....36 and 1/4 cable.


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

Earle J's Custom Strings said:


> iso specs for 2013 athens recluse 54and 3/4 string ....36 and 1/4 cable.


Need it pretty quick, anyone?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anybody have the specs for a Ben Pearson Diesel HD?

St. 54 3/8 Bc. 33 7/8 and cc. ? 

Thanks Hutch


----------



## tered

Been asked to make a crossbow string? Anything other than the use of D97 and some different serving should I be aware of? I know the twist rate is different. 1 twist to 2 to 3 in of string?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Core Archery

Energy 35 with ENS cam?


----------



## Hogwire Strings

2016 Hoyt Carbon Defiant Turbo #2 Cam anyone? Need lengths and specs


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Does anybody have the specs for a Ben Pearson Diesel HD?
> 
> St. 54 3/8 Bc. 33 7/8 and cc. ?
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Hutch, I have a Diesel spec I built for a shop. He gave me the measurements over the phone but he didn't call it an HD so I don't know if its the right one.
Here is what he gave me for this bow. str.54.0 buss 34.25 cc. 35.5
0...15...22.75-28.5...15...0
0...5..................9.5...0
cam end 0...10.............7>


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have string lengths and serve layouts along with speed nock locations for the new Hoyt Hyper Edge in any of the cam sizes? Thank You in advance, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## servingspinner

BowStringDepot said:


> Does anybody have the specs for a Ben Pearson Diesel HD?
> 
> St. 54 3/8 Bc. 33 7/8 and cc. ?
> 
> Thanks Hutch


Can't help here, I will not do them


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have Halon specs yet?


----------



## jayc1471

Core Archery said:


> Energy 35 with ENS cam?


String 54.5"
0-15.25.......21-22.5.......25-29.......15.5-0
Cables 39"
0-5.......9-0


----------



## TheAR15archer

Hey everyone, I am digging the thread but my one question is, I do not understand how the numbers for the serving and lengths is written out.. If someone could just explain the format to me id greatly appreciate it!

Thanks,
TheAR15Archer


----------



## string'em

I need the serving specs for an high contry max force S : 99.5" BC : 42" can someone help me?


----------



## asa3dpro

I need the specs and serving layout for the 2012 bear mauler.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

asa3dpro said:


> I need the specs and serving layout for the 2012 bear mauler.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Bear Mauler


----------



## asa3dpro

ArcherWolf said:


> Bear Mauler


Thank you sir! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## tered

Is fury better than 452x. I use 425x for strings but like yo try fury? Anyone have good or bad thoughts?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have string lengths and serve layouts along with speed nock locations for the new Hoyt Hyper Edge in any of the cam sizes? Thank You in advance, it is greatly appreciated!


Anyone?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

romey said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a Hoyt vicxen?
> String 49.75
> Buss 34.25
> Control 36.25


I need these. Anyone?

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT

pse xpression anyone


----------



## Kansas Kid

BEAR FOOT said:


> pse xpression anyone


String: 62.625
0-18.25...25.75-28.25...30.75-34.75...18.25-0

BC: 41.62
>10-12...........8-0

CC: 45.5
0-10........8-0


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Thank you.. 

I should have asked speed nocks?


----------



## Kansas Kid

BEAR FOOT said:


> Thank you..
> 
> I should have asked speed nocks?


If you measure from the end of the end serving, there are 2 each at exactly 1", 2", 3", and 4", for a total of 8 on each end

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Awesome thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Iso specs for Barnett ghost 410, serving and lengths plz and ty 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

I need BowTech General serving layout . I cant get ones on here to open pic . Thanks


----------



## simms

poobear said:


> I need BowTech General serving layout . I cant get ones on here to open pic . Thanks


Bowtech General
String: 58 3/4
0-20...27 1/4-32 3/8...20-0
Cable1 37 3/16
0-6 1/2...15 1/2-22...11 1/4-0

Cable 2
Same except roller 12-18 1/2

From earlier in thread


----------



## poobear

Thanks


----------



## tered

Anyone have specs for a PSE Crossbow? String material and end serving material. I do not know if 452x will work or should use D97 or X force material?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid

Parker Thunderhawk xbow serving specs? Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT

ttt


Kansas Kid said:


> Parker Thunderhawk xbow serving specs? Thanks
> 
> 33.25" 22"
> 
> 10-----5"center-----10
> 
> >---6-8--------8------0 X2
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thank you

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT

No problem

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## boar4bowhunt

How long is the string for a Winchestet Thunderbolt?
How long are the cables?
Winchester filed for bankruptcy...

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilligaf

Need spec's for HOYT Pro comp elite FX GXT cam
ST: 47.75"
BC: 35.75"
CC: 37.75"

Thanks


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have a 2009 X-Force Super Short GX with speed nok locations. String = 55.88 Buss = 28 Control = 30.75.


----------



## Core Archery

Diamond provider?


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a 2015 Podium X Elite 37 GTX cam #1 .

String 49.88
CC 40.50
BC 38.50

thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## Pietro65

Looking for serving specs for a 2015 Podium X Elite 37 Spiral Pro Cam #1 .

String 55
CC 42.50
BC 38.75

thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## gobblemg

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Hyper-Edge # 2 cam? Thanks


----------



## syntax357

looking for serving specs on a pse xforce gx


----------



## alpinebowman

Here is the 2016 hoyt Defiant 34 with the #3 cam.





Earle J's Custom Strings said:


> anyone have lengths for hoyt carbon defiant 34 number 3 cam?


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

already have the defiants.... Just need the length for the carbon


----------



## oldglory

Looking for serving specs an speed nock locations for a pro edge elite with #1 an #2 z5 cams. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Johntstring

Not sure if that will work for you syntax357


----------



## olddude

Here are some of the new Hoyts. these are the only ones I have been able to get my hands on so far. I will not list the Defiant 34 #3 cam, it has already been listed on here.Hoyt has different speed nocks the last 2 or 3 years so when I write the measurments on them I'am putting them equal to a black nock.

Hoyt Carbon FX #3 cam. str. 55.88 buss 30.50 cc. 32.25

0...19.75...21.25-24...27.5-31.75...18.25...0
sp. nks. bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start @ 17 and 18.75. top cam 1 set of 4 start @ 17

0...5.5....................19.0...0

0...9...17.5-22.75<

Hoyt Defiant #2 cam str. 54.0 buss 32.5 cc. 34.38

0...16.75...19 3/8-22...25.5-29.75...16.75...0
sp. nks. 2 sets of 4 top & bottom cam start @ 13 7/8 and 15 5/8

0...5.5..............19...0

0...11...18-25.25<

Hoyt Defiant #3 cam str.57.75 buss 32.50 cc.34.38

0...20...21.25-24...27.5-31.75...20...0
sp nks 3 sets of 4 top & bottom cam start @ 16.5,-17.75 and 18 7/8

0...5.5...................19...0

0...11...18-25.5<

Hoyt Defiant Turbo #3 cam str. 62.38 buss 35.0 cc.36.88

0...20.5...23 5/8-26 3/8...29.75-34...20.5...0

0...5.5.................21.5...0

0...11...18.5-27.5<

Hoyt Power Max #3 cam str.57.0 buss 32.25 cc. 33.88

0...19.5...21 1/8-23.75...27.25-31.25...18...0

0...5.5..................11...0

0...9.....................7.25<

Here are the Mathews I have
Mathews Halon str. 61 5/8 cables 27 7/8 x2 yokes 13.0 x2

0...25...28.5-32.5...23 1/8...0
sp nks 1 set of 3 and 2 sets of 4 on each end start @ 18 5/8,-20.75 and 21 7/8

0...8...11.25-22.75...O no serving on this end x2

O...c...O yokes, serve 4" in the middle, ends are big loops, x2

Mathews HTX str.57 7/8 cables 35 5/8

0...23.25...26.5-30.5...17.75...0
sp nks 1 on each end @ 16"

0...7....10.5-23.25...25.25sleeve28 7/8...O big loop x2
The yoke length is not a misprint, they have been 12" in the past but I think this is a bigger cam on the Halon so they made the yoke longer


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Wow thanks for taking the time

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilligaf

Anyone please.
Need spec's for HOYT Pro comp elite FX GXT cam
ST: 47.75"
BC: 35.75"
CC: 37.75"

Thanks


----------



## Dilligaf

boar4bowhunt said:


> Looking for the cables/string lengths for the Winchester Thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Hope this helps


----------



## Dilligaf

Kansas Kid said:


> Need serving specs for 2006 Hoyt Trykon with Zephyr #4 cam.
> String-53.5
> BC-36.25
> CC-39.25
> Thank you.


Hope this helps


----------



## boar4bowhunt

Thank you. Why are there two different specs?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

I forgot to list the speed nock measurements for the hoyt Defiant Turbo #3 cam and the Hoyt Power Max#3 cam.

Defiant Turbo #3 cam
sp nks 2 sets of 4 top & bottom cam, start @ 18 and 19.25

Power Max #3 cam
sp nks bottom cam 2 sets of 4, start @ 16.5 and 18.25, top cam 1 set of 4, start @ 16.5


----------



## Earle J's Custom Strings

hey everyone,
Having a little trouble locating some info on a 2008 limbsaver DZ 32 with large cam.
Acording to the tune charts from Limbsaver there are only 6 draw length modules available, designations ending in 6BR/6TR respectively. The particular bow in question reads 7TR/7BR,
This customer has recently purchased a string from another builder and his draw is only measuring 27 inches, and since i can not find the info for a seventh draw module i am stumped.as to the proper string and cable length. any help would be appreciated, if you guys happen to know anything about a special edition DZ 32 with a different cam or module position
by the way the 7TR/BR is the only designation any where on either cam and there is no limb sticker


----------



## michaelgentry87

Earle J's Custom Strings said:


> hey everyone,
> Having a little trouble locating some info on a 2008 limbsaver DZ 32 with large cam.
> Acording to the tune charts from Limbsaver there are only 6 draw length modules available, designations ending in 6BR/6TR respectively. The particular bow in question reads 7TR/7BR,
> This customer has recently purchased a string from another builder and his draw is only measuring 27 inches, and since i can not find the info for a seventh draw module i am stumped.as to the proper string and cable length. any help would be appreciated, if you guys happen to know anything about a special edition DZ 32 with a different cam or module position
> by the way the 7TR/BR is the only designation any where on either cam and there is no limb sticker


I contacted bill barnhart at limbsaver about this had a gentleman ask me the same question 
According to bill that's a 31 in dl bow they are mod specific so string lengths won't change

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibo73503

Does any one have the serving specs for the new prime stx 36?


----------



## Dilligaf

boar4bowhunt said:


> Thank you. Why are there two different specs?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


The one with the 55.5" string is a standard model the other is a modified version not sure why.


----------



## olddude

ibo73503 said:


> Does any one have the serving specs for the new prime stx 36?


Prime stx 36 str.29.03 cables 42.97 yokes A cam 32.3 B cam 30.1 c cam 26.82

str.0...1.5...7.75sts9 7/8...13cen16.5...1.5...0

cables x2 0...12...17.25roller28 5/8...7...0

yokes x2, this is the B cam 0...12.75....serv 1.5" cen....12.75

For the records, Prime Rize str. 26.0 cables 39.41 yokes 33.79

str.0...2...6 3/8sts8.25...11.75cen15.5...2...0

cables x2 0...11...15.75roller25...8.5...0

yokes x2 0...14.5...serv 1.5" cen...14.5...0


----------



## emelvin

Does anybody have string and cable specs for Diamond IE pro?


----------



## michaelgentry87

Anyone have rhe darton executive w cam

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Purka

I'm looking for the string lengths for a Mission Craze.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johntstring

Purka said:


> I'm looking for the string lengths for a Mission Craze.
> Thanks in advance.


55 7/8 
31 
0--20--25.25---30.25---20---0
>---8--10-----9--0


----------



## raleigh8605

Anybody have specs for the hoyt defiant 34 with #2 cams


----------



## Purka

Johntstring said:


> 55 7/8
> 31
> 0--20--25.25---30.25---20---0
> >---8--10-----9--0


Thanks.


----------



## Kaveman44

on some of the diagrams what is STS , it doesn't have any numbers on the STS part, I'm new to string making so it may be a silly question, thanks


----------



## Kansas Kid

STS is just the string stop

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

2015 Bowmadness 34 anyone??


----------



## outbackarcher

Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Featherlite?


----------



## Johntstring

outbackarcher said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Featherlite?


----------



## outbackarcher

Johntstring said:


> View attachment 3435841



Thanks!


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> 2015 Bowmadness 34 anyone??


str.61 3/8 buss 35 7/8 cc. 41.0
0...20.25...24 3/8-26 7/8...29 1/8-33.25...20.25...0
sp. nks 4 sets of 1 on each end @ 16 1/8-17.25-18 3/8-19.5

0...8................12...0

0...8................7<


----------



## Dilligaf

Really needs these spec's anyone please.
Need spec's for HOYT Pro comp elite FX GXT cam
ST: 47.75"
BC: 35.75"
CC: 37.75"

Thanks


----------



## nestly

Dilligaf said:


> Really needs these spec's anyone please.
> Need spec's for HOYT Pro comp elite FX GXT cam
> ST: 47.75"
> BC: 35.75"
> CC: 37.75"


I haven't done a Pro Comp with those exact string lengths, but Hoyt uses the same serving specs for Spiral X and GTX cams regardless of bow length or cam size/family (see attached image). 
String end servings are 15" long, with the center serving located 3/4" above the center of the string.
Control Cables have a 6" long end serving on the bottom and a 13" long serving on the top
Buss cables have 10-3/4" long end servings on the bottom, and either 7-1/2 or 8" yokes at the top. (see attached)

Again, Hoyt doesn't change the servings lengths based on the cam size, they just use servings that are long enough for their largest cam/module combinations, so there is a lot of extra/unnecessary serving on the smaller draw length bows. If you want to make them a bit more custom for a #2 or #3 GTX cam, reduce the string servings from 15" to 13" and the top of the control cable serving can be reduced from 13" to 10" (those are the lengths I use on my #3 GTX)


----------



## xyphophore

Anyone have the serving specs for a 2016 PSE Supra EXT DM

St : 59.50
Bc : 38.56
Cc : 42.50

Thanks in advance !


----------



## brianerwin

looking for specs for a Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo 28
String is 58.63
CC is 39.25
Buss is 35

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kansas Kid

Need serving specs for 2011 PSE Moneymaker X TH cam. I have the cable specs, just need the string. Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Need specsfor a 2006 Diamond Victory songle cam. I believe lengths are 875/8 35 5/8 thanks


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for serving specs for a Mission Endeavor ST-87.25 BC- 32.375 Thanks!!


----------



## mfsco001

Need serving specs for a bowtech insanity cpx please.

String 60 1/8
Cables 34 29/32

Thanks in advance

Facebook.com/mfscostringsnthings


----------



## Johntstring

mfsco001 said:


> Need serving specs for a bowtech insanity cpx please.
> 
> String 60 1/8
> Cables 34 29/32
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Facebook.com/mfscostringsnthings


Bowtech Insanity CPX 60 1/16	34 29/32 0-20.5,23-25.25,28.5-32.5,20.5-0	0-8-12,12-0


----------



## Johntstring

Bowtech Insanity CPX string 60 1/16	cable 34 29/32 string 0-20.5,23-25.25,28.5-32.5,20.5-0 cable 0-8-12,12-0

Sorry was hard to read


----------



## mfsco001

Thanks much appreciated

Facebook.com/mfscostringsnthings


----------



## Jramey

Specs for a 2013 pse stinger 3G and a bear crux?


----------



## deeravenger2

BowStringDepot said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 1970198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Pic does come up for me


----------



## Archerbruce

Come on guys, start using the search function before asking.


----------



## Kaveman44

Anyone with the Defiant Turbo #3 cam- i found one on here but couldnt understand it, im new to the string building so :embara:


----------



## Kaveman44

Here it is but am not that sure , i guess just serve at the top amd bottom of every string and servr in-between the dashes (-)

Hoyt Defiant Turbo #3 cam str. 62.38 buss 35.0 cc.36.88

0...20.5...23 5/8-26 3/8...29.75-34...20.5...0

0...5.5.................21.5.. .0

0...11...18.5-27.5<


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have Xpedition Xception specs?


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> Anyone have Xpedition Xception specs?


str.92.75 buss 34 7/16 
0...19.5...22.5-24.25...27 5/8-31 7/8...43-64 3/8...10...0
sp nks bottom cam 3 sets, start with 2 @ 16.5---4 @ 17.75---2 @ 19--- Idler wheel 2 sp nks, measure from bottom cam loop @43.5

cam end 0...10.................7<


----------



## Kaveman44

how long are the yokes supposed to be on the defiant turbo #3 can, i think 7.5" , can someone confirm


----------



## Bloody Bucket

7.5 will work fine


----------



## McMickster

Need specs badly for a 2004 Hoyt Ultra Sport #1 cam 1/5.
String 49
CC 39 3/4
BC 37 1/2


----------



## McMickster

McMickster said:


> Need specs badly for a 2004 Hoyt Ultra Sport #1 cam 1/5.
> String 49
> CC 39 3/4
> BC 37 1/2


I found them. Turns out I had them all along, just don't do a good enough job of filing them and keeping track of them.


----------



## Kaveman44

can someone confirm post #8047 Defiant Turbo Can #3, i reposted it but before i build a string i just wanna double check, and the way the strings are numbered dont match the order they are in? thanks guys


----------



## Huntinsker

Kaveman44 said:


> can someone confirm post #8047 Defiant Turbo Can #3, i reposted it but before i build a string i just wanna double check, and the way the strings are numbered dont match the order they are in? thanks guys


Not sure what you need confirmed but the specs are the same that I have seen elsewhere. The order in that post goes, string, control then buss.


----------



## poobear

Bear Tracker
91.5
37.25
O====18==28.5-33.5==43.5------62.5===10-----O 
7in yoke========10----o


----------



## B.Hunter

Does anyone have the serving specs for an Alien Z w/Acutak solo cam bow?
String- 99"
Buss- 39.5"
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

This is not correct. for the record



asa3dpro said:


> 19.5-----25.5--28.5----33.5--39.5---49.5---69----12.5
> 
> 
> Split will be served 8.5 to 10.5 at the split and 9.5 on the end.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Hogwire Strings said:


> This is not correct. for the record


For what

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Anyone have the specs for a 2014 obsession evolution

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

michaelgentry87 said:


> Anyone have the specs for a 2014 obsession evolution
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Anyone??

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

deeravenger2 said:


> Ok Evolution and Phoenix are the same
> String 58 7/8
> 0------19.5-----23-25----28--32---19.5---0
> Stop. Center
> 
> Cable 37 7/16
> 0-----11-------------6-----0


Michael, is this the specs ur looking for?


----------



## michaelgentry87

Seems to be ty sir my search didn't pull this

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

No problem, michael.
Still lookin' for serving specs on Alien Z w/single cam


----------



## olddude

Would anybody have the specs for the New Breed blade? Thanks for any help


----------



## Taitor

Looking for Martin Afflictor specs


----------



## mkentner

New bread



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Would anybody have the specs for the New Breed blade? Thanks for any help


Still need these


----------



## JSong

2015 Hoyt Podium 37" Elite 
#4 GTX Cam 
50 - 60# 
27.5 - 29" draw.

Enjoy.


----------



## B.Hunter

olddude said:


> Would anybody have the specs for the New Breed blade? Thanks for any help


olddude, would u happen to have the lengths? The serving specs seem very similar to all their bows. Just a thought.


----------



## Kaveman44

need specs for a 2010 Sr71 29" draw, searched but could not find it


----------



## Kaveman44

never mind found it


----------



## Kaveman44

acutally i found 2 of them but they are different can anyone give it to me? its a 2010 Strother SR-71


----------



## olddude

B.Hunter said:


> olddude, would u happen to have the lengths? The serving specs seem very similar to all their bows. Just a thought.


Thanks Hunter, here is what I got on the new breed blade str.59.75 cables 38.25
0...17...22.5-24...28-33...17...0
cable 1, 0...5.5...12.5-19 5/8...9.5...0
cable 2, 0...5.5...16-22 7/8...9.5...0
Shop owner called them and got this.


----------



## Kaveman44

need specs for a 2010 Sr71 just to clear up my mess


----------



## B.Hunter

Kaveman, I found a couple doing search as well for SR71. Here is 1 I copied from Hutch-N-Son LLC. Hope this helps

String: 57-1/4"
CC: 38-3/16
Buss:34-5/8"

0xxxxxxxx17------22xxx23-3/4----26xxxx30------------17xxxxxx0

0xxxxx9------------5xxxxx0

===>7-3/4xxx9-3/4---------9xxxx0

Twist: String-38
CC-25
Buss-23
Holler if u need anything else.


----------



## Kaveman44

it does , and thanks again hunter


----------



## B.Hunter

Hey Kaveman, ur inbox is full-won't allow any pm's to go thru!


----------



## Taitor

Martin Afflictor specs anyone?


----------



## midstatearchery

I've seen it asked but not answered.

Browning / PSE Micro Midas 3
56.4375 string. 33 buss cables
(-14 25-30.5 14-)
(-9 23-25 <


----------



## Ignition kid

Anybody have specs for a 15 hoyt nitrum 30
Not sure which cam as bow is not on hand. 
String length is 56
Buss cable is 32.88
Control cable is 34.75
Thanks


----------



## Kaveman44

erased some messages to allow for some more PM's, thanks for the heads up BHunter


----------



## jakep567

Anyone have serving specs for a bowtech allegiance 2005 string thanks! Pm me


----------



## big yin

jakep567 said:


> Anyone have serving specs for a bowtech allegiance 2005 string thanks! Pm me


2005 Allegiance VFT

St 56 3/16
O====16 1/2------25 1/4====30 1/4-------16 1/2====O

Cab 38 1/8
O====10 1/2------5====O

2 x Speed Nocks @ 15 1/5


----------



## jakep567

Awww great thanks!!!


----------



## asa3dpro

BowStringDepot said:


> 2014 Pro Edge elite #2 string 57.75 cc 38.88 and buss 36.88 does anyone have the speed nock locations
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Anyone every find these? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter

asa3dpro said:


> Anyone every find these?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


asa3dpro,
Here is the specs I have wrote down- I am not certain if these are for #2 cams, sorry
Top: 4 @ 16-3/8 and 4 @ 18-1/16
Bottom: 4 @ 16-3/8 and 4 @ 17-7/8

Hope this helps.


----------



## asa3dpro

B.Hunter said:


> asa3dpro,
> Here is the specs I have wrote down- I am not certain if these are for #2 cams, sorry
> Top: 4 @ 16-3/8 and 4 @ 18-1/16
> Bottom: 4 @ 16-3/8 and 4 @ 17-7/8
> 
> Hope this helps.


Those are for the #3 I believe because the end serving on the #2 only go to 17". Thanks though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingerarcher

In need of serving specs for a Martin Quest ST- 54 1/2", BC- 36 5/8". CC- 39 3/4" Thanks in advance!!


----------



## edthearcher

bingerarcher said:


> In need of serving specs for a Martin Quest ST- 54 1/2", BC- 36 5/8". CC- 39 3/4" Thanks in advance!!


0-------14----------25----31-------------14----0
>----8----------------8.5------0
0-----6---------------8.5------0


----------



## bingerarcher

edthearcher said:


> 0-------14----------25----31-------------14----0
> >----8----------------8.5------0
> 0-----6---------------8.5------0


Thank You very much edthearcher!!


----------



## big yin

Hey Guys,

Looking for Hoyt CRX 35 #1 Fuel Cam.

String 52.00
Control 40.25
Buss 36.00

Cheers Tim


----------



## Jramey

Has anyone got specs for a Htx yet?


----------



## edthearcher

big yin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking for Hoyt CRX 35 #1 Fuel Cam.
> 
> String 52.00
> Control 40.25
> Buss 36.00
> 
> Cheers Tim


darn i have #2 str. 51.25 thats a crx 32 also crx 32 str. 55 also crx 32 2 cam str 55 not the one you are looking for


----------



## zachbb42

Anyone have specs for dominator max with drive cams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid

Mission craze 2

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher

Kansas Kid said:


> Mission craze 2
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


they made the mission X3--to X5 (no longer) present model is just the craze ( if my records are straight)
str. 55.75 c/c 30 7/8
0---------20--------25.25----30.24--------------20--------0
>---8----------------9--------0


----------



## xyphophore

Anyone have specs for a BEAR BR33 ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## bingerarcher

xyphophore said:


> Anyone have specs for a BEAR BR33 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


BR33
ST 62 13/16" 0-22.5, 30.25-34.25, 22.5-0
BC 34 5/8" >7-9, 9-0
CC 38 7/16" 0-10, 5.5-0
speed nocks--3 each side ending @19.75


----------



## 302jarvis

Is this for elite victory 


BEAR FOOT said:


> Long string
> 0--17.5----24.75-27.25---30.25---34.25-----17.5---0
> 
> short string
> 
> 0----17----23.25--25.75----28.75--32.75-------17----0
> 
> all cables
> 
> 0-----10----------6----0


----------



## xyphophore

bingerarcher said:


> BR33
> ST 62 13/16" 0-22.5, 30.25-34.25, 22.5-0
> BC 34 5/8" >7-9, 9-0
> CC 38 7/16" 0-10, 5.5-0
> speed nocks--3 each side ending @19.75



Thanks a lot bingerarcher !


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi Everyone I an looking for the string specs for a Browning Micro Eclipse I think it is a 2001 or 2002 String Length is 82.25 
Thank you for your help... Mean Moose


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi does anyone know how many Strands of BCY X In a Prime yoke? Thanks


----------



## Kansas Kid

12-14 will work

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanMoose

Thanks Kansas Kid


----------



## Kansas Kid

No problem

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

MeanMoose said:


> Hi does anyone know how many Strands of BCY X In a Prime yoke? Thanks


I think you need to stay under 0.080" finished diameter or they may not settle into the bottom of the cam grooves. I used 14 strands and BCY 2X serving for a finished diameter of 0.078". If you use a thicker serving like .014 Halo, you may have to drop to 12 strands.


----------



## MeanMoose

thanks nestly


----------



## lunghit

Question for the guys building string for Mathews bows. Are you building them to the listed specs that Mathews provides? I hear that they are not 100% accurate and need to be a little shorter than listed. I will be making a set for 2010 Z7 and a Switchback XT. Thanks


----------



## edthearcher

lunghit said:


> Question for the guys building string for Mathews bows. Are you building them to the listed specs that Mathews provides? I hear that they are not 100% accurate and need to be a little shorter than listed. I will be making a set for 2010 Z7 and a Switchback XT. Thanks


I take 1/4 inch off the buss cable. usually puts me spot on for the timing marks. on all mathews,


----------



## lunghit

Than you Ed.


----------



## Kansas Kid

Anybody have serving specs for a Parker Ultralite 35? 
String 91.5
Buss 37.25
Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## raleigh8605

olddude said:


> Here are some of the new Hoyts. these are the only ones I have been able to get my hands on so far. I will not list the Defiant 34 #3 cam, it has already been listed on here.Hoyt has different speed nocks the last 2 or 3 years so when I write the measurments on them I'am putting them equal to a black nock.
> 
> Hoyt Carbon FX #3 cam. str. 55.88 buss 30.50 cc. 32.25
> 
> 0...19.75...21.25-24...27.5-31.75...18.25...0
> sp. nks. bottom cam 2 sets of 4 start @ 17 and 18.75. top cam 1 set of 4 start @ 17
> 
> 0...5.5....................19.0...0
> 
> 0...9...17.5-22.75<
> 
> Hoyt Defiant #2 cam str. 54.0 buss 32.5 cc. 34.38
> 
> 0...16.75...19 3/8-22...25.5-29.75...16.75...0
> sp. nks. 2 sets of 4 top & bottom cam start @ 13 7/8 and 15 5/8
> 
> 0...5.5..............19...0
> 
> 0...11...18-25.25<
> 
> Hoyt Defiant #3 cam str.57.75 buss 32.50 cc.34.38
> 
> 0...20...21.25-24...27.5-31.75...20...0
> sp nks 3 sets of 4 top & bottom cam start @ 16.5,-17.75 and 18 7/8
> 
> 0...5.5...................19...0
> 
> 0...11...18-25.5<
> 
> Hoyt Defiant Turbo #3 cam str. 62.38 buss 35.0 cc.36.88
> 
> 0...20.5...23 5/8-26 3/8...29.75-34...20.5...0
> 
> 0...5.5.................21.5...0
> 
> 0...11...18.5-27.5<
> 
> Hoyt Power Max #3 cam str.57.0 buss 32.25 cc. 33.88
> 
> 0...19.5...21 1/8-23.75...27.25-31.25...18...0
> 
> 0...5.5..................11...0
> 
> 0...9.....................7.25<
> 
> Here are the Mathews I have
> Mathews Halon str. 61 5/8 cables 27 7/8 x2 yokes 13.0 x2
> 
> 0...25...28.5-32.5...23 1/8...0
> sp nks 1 set of 3 and 2 sets of 4 on each end start @ 18 5/8,-20.75 and 21 7/8
> 
> 0...8...11.25-22.75...O no serving on this end x2
> 
> O...c...O yokes, serve 4" in the middle, ends are big loops, x2
> 
> Mathews HTX str.57 7/8 cables 35 5/8
> 
> 0...23.25...26.5-30.5...17.75...0
> sp nks 1 on each end @ 16"
> 
> 0...7....10.5-23.25...25.25sleeve28 7/8...O big loop x2
> The yoke length is not a misprint, they have been 12" in the past but I think this is a bigger cam on the Halon so they made the yoke longer


Is there any way you could double check the speed nock locations on the halon. Following your specs the two sets of 4 nocks seem awfully close (.5in) after they are set compared to pictures where they appear >1in apart.
Thanks


----------



## PeterM

jayc1471 said:


>


Center serving location on the pic cannot be right, do see how it can start in the string suppressor...


----------



## jayc1471

PeterM said:


> Center serving location on the pic cannot be right, do see how it can start in the string suppressor...


Should be 27.5 to 31.5 center and the ends should be 17.75" instead of 17

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## big yin

Hey guys,
Looking for Podium 37 GTX#2 cam
St 51.00
Cc 40.75
Bc 38.75
Cheers Tim


----------



## nestly

big yin said:


> Hey guys,
> Looking for Podium 37 GTX#2 cam
> St 51.00
> Cc 40.75
> Bc 38.75
> Cheers Tim


For future reference, all of the Hoyt Spirals and GTX's factory strings are served exactly the same (only the overall length changes).
- Strings have 15" of serving at either end and a 5" center serving that's 1" above the center.
- Control cables have 6" of serving at the bottom and 13" at the top.
- Buss cables have 10 1/2" at the bottom and 7 1/2" yokes at the top.
Hoyt makes the servings long enough so they work with any base cam, but that means the servings are longer than necessary for the smaller size cams. Here's what I use for GTX #2 and #3.


----------



## big yin

nestly said:


> For future reference, all of the Hoyt Spirals and GTX's factory strings are served exactly the same (only the overall length changes).
> - Strings have 15" of serving at either end and a 5" center serving that's 1" above the center.
> - Control cables have 6" of serving at the bottom and 13" at the top.
> - Buss cables have 10 1/2" at the bottom and 7 1/2" yokes at the top.
> Hoyt makes the servings long enough so they work with any base cam, but that means the servings are longer than necessary for the smaller size cams. Here's what I use for GTX #2 and #3.


Thanks mate your a legend.


----------



## soundtx

Looking for impulse 31 specs


----------



## gobblemg

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Mathews Wake or Halon X ?


----------



## michaelgentry87

Any one have serving lengths for the ok absolute 38, Four cables and one string

57.50 string , 39.25 cables

Thanks in advanced


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## tote

skye5317 said:


> Bowtech Assassin specs
> 
> String 55 7/16
> 
> 0--18 21--22 5/8 26 3/4--29 1/2 18--0
> 
> Cables 36 5/8
> 
> 0--6 11/16 12 1/2--0
> 
> 
> Speed nocks
> 1st and 2nd starting at 16 1/8
> 3rd 17 1/8
> gap between 2 and 3 for silencer


I am a bit confused with the specs above.
If I serve from 0-18 on both ends, how do I get the silencer (Vapor Trail String Bat) in the string between the two speed buttons at 16 1/8 and the third at 17 1/8?
Am I missing something?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hoyt Kobalt anyone have the specs 
string 47.5 cable 31.75 buss 29.5

Thanks
Hutch


----------



## edthearcher

BowStringDepot said:


> Hoyt Kobalt anyone have the specs
> string 47.5 cable 31.75 buss 29.5
> 
> Thanks
> Hutch


this is what i have str. 49.25 cc 32 bc 29.50
0-----14.50--------?? cs--------------14.50---------0
0-------5-------------9----------0
>------7------------7.50---------0


----------



## michaelgentry87

michaelgentry87 said:


> Any one have serving lengths for the ok absolute 38, Four cables and one string
> 
> 57.50 string , 39.25 cables
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Anyone 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

edthearcher said:


> this is what i have str. 49.25 cc 32 bc 29.50
> 0-----14.50--------?? cs--------------14.50---------0
> 0-------5-------------9----------0
> >------7------------7.50---------0


Thanks


----------



## michaelgentry87

michaelgentry87 said:


> Anyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Anyone

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Found then and sharing

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## string'em

Is there someone who have the serving specs of a Quest AMP? 
S: 58 1/16
Cc: 35 15/16
Bc: 34 1/8
Thanks


----------



## raleigh8605

raleigh8605 said:


> Is there any way you could double check the speed nock locations on the halon. Following your specs the two sets of 4 nocks seem awfully close (.5in) after they are set compared to pictures where they appear >1in apart.
> Thanks


Ok I was able to get the correct speed nock locations for the halon series bows from my shop. The correct locations start at 18 5/8 (3 nocks), 20 3/8 (4), 21 7/8 (4). There should be a 1 1/4in gap between the 3 and 4 nock sets and a 7/8in gap between the 4 nock sets. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Conan O'Brien

Looking for the specs for a prime One mx b cam and also a prime Rize if anyone has them.
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedoc

Looking for the specs for a 2016 Obsession Defcon M6. Thank you!


----------



## Conan O'Brien

Conan O'Brien said:


> Looking for the specs for a prime One mx b cam and also a prime Rize if anyone has them.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Correction: 
One Mx36 B cam
And
Rize.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Mathews Conquest 4 2014 String 97 15/16 Buss 42.75 specs and speed nock locations anyone


----------



## screamrider

Anyone have specs for a 2014 Obsession Phoenix?


----------



## gobblemg

Looking for serving lenghts for Hoyt Pro Edge Z5 # 1 cam. Thanks


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

2014 obsession addiction specs please.


----------



## Hogwire Strings

New Breed Elevation anyone? string 59 1/8" Cables 40 1/2"


----------



## BloodBro

Quest amp..58 1/16. -----15 1/8......26 5/16---29 13/16...33 9/16--35 5/16.....42 15/16 cc 35 15/16.. 0-5.... 27 1/4..0 split 34 1/8 0-9 1/2....9---7 < hope this helps


----------



## drisk1

Thanks to all for the info, will come in very handy.


----------



## bobnikon

Good day.

Could any one help me out with the Hoyt Faktor 34 LD
Lengths from the Hoyt site are
String 60.00
Control Cable 39.38
Bus Cable 37.13

Could use serving length/locations and speed nock locations (diagram would be great if you have it).

Cheers and thanks


----------



## edthearcher

i dont have the ld but what i have is very close 2014 factor 34
str. 60.13 0--------19.63------23---st-----25.5-----28----cs-----32---------19.63------0
c/c 38.75 0------------21.5------------------5.75--------0
b/c 36.63 >--------7.62------------------11.5------------0
cam z5rk3


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys does anybody have the specs to an Athens Excell? St. 63 13/16 CC: 45.25? Thanks!


----------



## bobnikon

Thanks,

I will use that as a basis.

Cheers


----------



## edthearcher

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey Guys does anybody have the specs to an Athens Excell? St. 63 13/16 CC: 45.25? Thanks!


here is what i have str. 63 9/16 c/c 45 x2
0-------15------24.5---s/s----26.5----------30------c/s-------35-------------15--------0
c/c0------------9---------------------9-------0 x2


----------



## Mathews4ever

Anyone know string and cable lengths for a cabelas instigator by diamond I need to know a customer dropped one off with like 3 sets of strings from vapor trail I laid them next to each other and picked the ones that were close to the same but the problem is he had the cable changed before and it wasn't right thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bingerarcher

Mathews4ever said:


> Anyone know string and cable lengths for a cabelas instigator by diamond I need to know a customer dropped one off with like 3 sets of strings from vapor trail I laid them next to each other and picked the ones that were close to the same but the problem is he had the cable changed before and it wasn't right thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Check out post #7666. should be what you need


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Any info on a buckmaster 2000? Need ASAP if possible.


----------



## eyedoc

Still need the Obsession Defcon M6 specs. Would like to get this set started. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have the new Genesis bow string specs. 


Hutch


----------



## 570archer55

Need help with serving specs. for Razortec xt with f-6 cam and mod. String 51.5 Buss 35 and control 38. Not listed in string thread. Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

Needing asap please Parker Legend XP string 83 buss cable 31 any one have the specs


Hutch


----------



## Kaveman44

need the layout for a 2015 Hoyt podium 37 , Spiral Cam # 3, thanks Jimmy


----------



## Kaveman44

anyone????


----------



## edthearcher

Kaveman44 said:


> anyone????


what are the string and cable lengths


----------



## Chris NJ

Kaveman44 said:


> anyone????


See: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&p=1086037482#post1086037482


----------



## PeterM

Doe anyone one have the serving specs for 2016 Hoyt Defiant Turbo #2 cam please?

St: 58.50"
Con: 36.88"
Buss: 35"

Pete.


----------



## BARBWIRE

ANyone have Elite Victory 37 serving specs plz?


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Any info on a buckmaster 2000? Need ASAP if possible.


Anyone?


----------



## BARBWIRE

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Anyone?


Jennings Buckmaster 2000
98.5
41.5
0xx16--28xx33--44xx62---7xxx0
>--8xx10----7.5xxx0


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

BARBWIRE said:


> Jennings Buckmaster 2000
> 98.5
> 41.5
> 0xx16--28xx33--44xx62---7xxx0
> >--8xx10----7.5xxx0


Awesome thanks so much.


----------



## apexpraedator

olddude said:


> Prodigy str. 60 5/16 buss cables 35 5/16
> 
> 0...20.25...23.25-25.5...28.5-32 3/8...20.25...0
> sp nks 1 set of 3 and 1 set of 4 on each end, start @ 17.5 and 18 3/8
> 
> cam end 0...9.5.....16-22.75....6.75 < yoke end x2


String lenght is 60 1/2, it's a mistake on every limb sticker...

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chris NJ

BARBWIRE said:


> ANyone have Elite Victory 37 serving specs plz?


This is what I have for the Elite Victory. I think it was originally posted by Bearfoot:

Long string 
0--17.5----24.75-27.25---30.25---34.25-----17.5---0

short string 

0----17----23.25--25.75----28.75--32.75-------17----0

all cables 

0-----10----------6----0


----------



## deerbum

Just measured this one.

Darton DS3900 (2013)
String - 58 3/16"
0----18 3/8 22 7/8--ss--24 27 7/8--cc--31 1/2 18 3/8----0
(10 speed nocks each end starting at 15 3/4" from end)

Power cable- 31 11/16"
yoke end 0----3 1/2 11 1/4----0 cam end
(Yoke end loop is 1 3/8" long and cam end loop is 3/4" long)

Yoke- 14"
0----3 1/4 3 1/4----0
(finished diameter is .080" on stock yoke, end loops are 0.550")


----------



## williamsnoutfit

Anyone has the serving locations for a Hoyt podium 37 with #5 cam please!!!!!! Particularly the center serving


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have the specs to a Parker Kodiak Outdoors Logic 32? String 86 bc. 33.75 Thanks Hutch.


----------



## Chris NJ

williamsnoutfit said:


> Anyone has the serving locations for a Hoyt podium 37 with #5 cam please!!!!!! Particularly the center serving


Check out: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672247&p=1086037482#post1086037482


----------



## big yin

Hey guys looking for serving specs Martin Saber SE Dyna cam.

String 88"
Cable 36"

Cheers Tim


----------



## BowStringDepot

big yin said:


> Hey guys looking for serving specs Martin Saber SE Dyna cam.
> 
> String 88"
> Cable 36"
> 
> Cheers Tim



View attachment Saber.pdf


----------



## BowStringDepot

it opens on my end see if it opens for you


----------



## BowStringDepot

Never mind here are the specs


----------



## big yin

BowStringDepot said:


> Never mind here are the specs
> View attachment 3914905


Cheers mate.
Your a legend.


----------



## Conan O'Brien

Looking for specs on a PSE stinger stiletto if anyone has them? 
TIA

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Conan O'Brien

olddude said:


> STX str. 32.03 cables 45.75 x2 yokes,( cam A 32.75 ) cam B ( 30.09 ) cam C ( 27.13 )
> 
> 0...2...9.25-11.25...14.5-18...2...0 string
> 
> 0...12...18.5-29 5/8...7...0 cables x2
> 
> 0...13...14 1/8 - 16 1/8...13...0 for B cam x2


Any chance you have the c cam specs?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## vanguard

I'm sure somewhere on here there is serving specs for a mathews C4 29" max cam 
103 1/4 string. 43 5/8 cable but I haven't found it... Any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## vanguard

Finally found it. THANKS


----------



## gbow

bowtech insanity cpxl
string 63 1/4 
0-21 25.25-27 30.25-35 21-0
cables 37 15/16

0-11 17.5-24 29.5-31


----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone with the Tribe Kinetic!


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone, Does anyone have the serving location for the 2016 Xpedition Perfexion 59" String PX 2 cam. 
Thanks for your help... Mean Moose


----------



## bamaelkhunter

Xpression perfexion 17.5 on ends string stop 23 to 24.5. Center is 28 to 32 measured from bottom


----------



## eyedoc

Obsession Defcon M6 anyone? Would really appreciate the help.


----------



## MeanMoose

Thanks Bamaelkhunter


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys, does anybody have the specs to a Hoyt Smoke? St. 55.5 bc. 37 Thanks! Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for the serving specs for the carbon defiant #3 cam


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone have Bowmadness XP serving specs?


----------



## chenashot

Looking for Mathews FX with minimax cam.

St 83.75
BC 37 .125

Thanks!


----------



## wisdoll22

I need serving measurements for an 06 bowtech tribute.


----------



## PeterM

PeterM said:


> Doe anyone one have the serving specs for 2016 Hoyt Defiant Turbo #2 cam please?
> 
> St: 58.50"
> Con: 36.88"
> Buss: 35"
> 
> Pete.


Bump, anyone please?


----------



## wisdoll22

570archer55 said:


> Need help with serving specs. for Razortec xt with f-6 cam and mod. String 51.5 Buss 35 and control 38. Not listed in string thread. Thanks


cable: 0-14 22-27.5 14-0
control: 0-11 6-0
buss: 0-8.5


----------



## dartonpro4000

2016 Bowtech Fanatic 32" cam. Cables 40.5, string 62 5/8
X=serving
-=string
O=loop
<= split yoke
All the measurements where taken off a factory string @ 100lbs
All loops where 3/4"
String 4 brass nocks 15 3/4 from each loop
Oxxxxxx17 5/8----24.5xxx26.5---29 1/2xxxxxxx33 1/2-------17 5/8xxxxxxxO
Cable
>7 3/8xx1"-------25.75xxxxxx18.25------9.5xxxxxxO


----------



## ccriley6

Anyone know the serving specs on an 08' PSE super short HF?


----------



## foudarme

hi gentlemen...anyone has the bowtech BT-X 31 strings lengthes and serving species?


----------



## olddude

Barn Burner Strings said:


> Looking for the serving specs for the carbon defiant #3 cam


str.58.25 buss 33.0 con. 34.88

0...20...21.5-24...27.75-31.75...20...0
sp nks.3 sets of 4 top & bottom cam start @ 16.5-17.75-18.75

0...5.5................19.75...0

0...11...17.75-25.5..<


----------



## t8ter

bingerarcher said:


> Looking for serving specs for a Mission Endeavor ST-87.25 BC- 32.375 Thanks!!


These^^^


----------



## Pixies

PSE xpression 3D anyone
Thank you


----------



## macdonda

Does anyone have the string/cable lengths and serving lengths for a Fred Bear Omni Pro?
Thanks


----------



## apexpraedator

Hi everybody.
I'm looking for serving lenght for a hoyt spyder 34 2014 please


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

apexpraedator said:


> Hi everybody.
> I'm looking for serving lenght for a hoyt spyder 34 2014 please
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


Cam #2

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## smokin12ring

Anyone have the serving specs for the mathews halon X?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterM

Thanks you Hogwire for these specs.

2016 Hoyt Defiant Turbo #2 cam

st: 58.50”
0------18.5------21.5-24.5--------28-32.5---------18.5-----0
sp nks 2 sets of 4 top & bottom cam, start @ 16 and 17.25

CC: 36.88”
0--------5.5-------------21-----------------------0

BC: 35”
0--------11-----------19-27.5-----<


----------



## mkentner

I need sting specs for a Prime Ion please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzing

Does anyone have serving specs for hoyt alpha elite rkt cam 2 please. 
string 56.50 
BC 38.50 
CC 40.75


----------



## CRASHLEY77

Does anyone have the serving specs for the 2016 Defiant 34 with the #2 cam?


----------



## BloodBro

This should help a bunch BTX-31... ST 64 1/4...0-----22 1/2....30 1/16--33 9/16....37 1/4---39 1/4......41 3/4 SPLIT 34 9/16 0---10...16--22 3/4.....26 5/8--27 5/8


----------



## foudarme

BloodBro said:


> This should help a bunch BTX-31... ST 64 1/4...0-----22 1/2....30 1/16--33 9/16....37 1/4---39 1/4......41 3/4 SPLIT 34 9/16 0---10...16--22 3/4.....26 5/8--27 5/8



Many thanks


----------



## Nate245277

Looking for serving specs, Obsession K34. Thank you in advance


----------



## mkentner

I am still looking for string specs for prime Ion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schdp

Anyone have string/cable specs for a 2015 Darton Executive?

Thanks in advance! schdp


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Looking for string & cable length for McPherson 38 Special vibe X.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid

Looking for Martin Lithium Ltd string and serving specs.
Thank you

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mihcez

TJK said:


> I know this is old but here you go if you still need them
> 
> String 88.5" 0>16 23.75-31.75 43-61.5 8.375>0
> Cable 34.25" 0>10 Yoke 8.75-7.25<0
> 
> I have a pdf but can not figure out how to get it small enough to load.


Hello. Could you please send the pdf to my email address? It is [email protected] 
Thanks!

Trimis de pe al meu GT-P7300 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE

Elite victory 37.These are off factory set,not under tension.
0xx14.75---28.5xx32.5--35 5/8xx37 1/8--14.75xxx0
0xxxx4----10xxx0
There are other specs on here that didnt work for my application.Hope this helps.


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone i need the serving specs for a Darton Pro 3000..
Thanks


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving measurements for a 2016 Martin Inferno 33


----------



## vanguard

Need the serving specs for mathews Switchback. Not the XT,,,,, has the same string specs as LD 
Thanks


----------



## MeanMoose

2008 Mathews Switchback 
String length 91 3/4 
0------17 1/4------ 27 1/2 Center 31 3/4------42------76 1/2-----------8 1/2--------0
Cable 35 1/2
0>6------17 1/2------------------------------------5---------------0 
Hope this is what you need


----------



## vanguard

Sweet thanks a bunch


----------



## tenzing

Does anyone have serving specs for hoyt defiant cam 2 please


----------



## deeravenger2

Anyone have the Phoenix XL


----------



## edthearcher

deeravenger2 said:


> Anyone have the Phoenix XL


I have the phoenix 34, whats the string and cable length


----------



## deeravenger2

edthearcher said:


> I have the phoenix 34, whats the string and cable length


Not the same bow I Need the Obsession Phoenix XL sorry


----------



## Telluarcher

Hoyt Hyperedge Serving specs? #2 cam so
String=60
Control=40
Buss=38.25
Thanks.


----------



## mkentner

I still need help with spaces for a prime Ion any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big yin

Hey Guys'

Looking for serving specs for APA M34
String 55 5/8
Cables 35 9/16

Cheers Tim


----------



## olddude

mkentner said:


> I still need help with spaces for a prime Ion any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ion str. 24.06 cables 37.53 yokes 33.79

string...0...2...5.75 sts 7.25...10 3/8 cen 14.25...2...0

cables...0...12...14.5 roller 23.5...8...0 x2

yokes...014.5...serv 1.5" in cen. ...14.5...0 x2


----------



## olddude

Here's what I have for the Bowtech BT-X str.64.25 buss cables 34 9/16

0...22.25...25-27...30.5-34.25...22.25...0
speed nocks [email protected] 19.75 and [email protected] 20.75, both ends

0...10...15 7/8 roller 22 5/8...7< x2

Diamond Prism, I don't have have the string and cable lengths, (didn't trust the factory lengths to be rite). They should have them on there web sight before long.

0...18.75...21.5-23...26 7/8-31...18.75...0
speed nocks [email protected] 17 3/8, both ends

0...9..............6.5...< x2


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys does anybody have the specs for a 2015 Carbon Spyder ZT 34 st. 56.75 bc. 35.5 cc. 37.5 Thanks!


----------



## MeanMoose

APA M34
String 55 5/8
Bot. 0--------18-------20 3/8--22 3/8-------29-- Center--25-------18------0 top
---> <--------
Center Serving is measured from the top

Cable x2 35 9/16
0>>>>>7 1/2------------21-----------------------------9--------------0


Hope this helps


----------



## big yin

MeanMoose said:


> APA M34
> String 55 5/8
> Bot. 0--------18-------20 3/8--22 3/8-------29-- Center--25-------18------0 top
> ---> <--------
> Center Serving is measured from the top
> 
> Cable x2 35 9/16
> 0>>>>>7 1/2------------21-----------------------------9--------------0
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks MeanMoose your a legend.
Cheers


----------



## mkentner

olddude said:


> Ion str. 24.06 cables 37.53 yokes 33.79
> 
> string...0...2...5.75 sts 7.25...10 3/8 cen 14.25...2...0
> 
> cables...0...12...14.5 roller 23.5...8...0 x2
> 
> yokes...014.5...serv 1.5" in cen. ...14.5...0 x2


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kount0

Dunno if this has been covered, but I finally got my 2016 PSE Drive R today. Here is the data on the card (PN means PSE part number cuz ima lazee typist) Scale is inches unless otherwise specified

Draw length: 25 - 30.5 inch
Draw weight: 47-70 lb
Brace Height: 6.75 inch
Axle To Axle: 30 inch
Let-off 75%
PN: 1632DCRCY2970

Bus cable: PN 81042 31.5 inch
String: PN 81040 57.125 inch
CNTRL cable PN 36.68 inch

Max Limb Bolt Turns from Bottom: 13


----------



## Telluarcher

Still looking for serving specs for Hoyt Hyperedge with #2 cams. Thanks!


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys does anybody have the specs for a 2015 Carbon Spyder ZT 34 st. 56.75 bc. 35.5 cc. 37.5 Thanks!


carbon spyder zt 34

0...17.25...21 5/8-24 1/8...27.75-32...17.25...0
sp. nks. 2 sets of 4 on each end. start @ 14 3/8 and 16.0

0...6.....................22.25...0

0...10.75...18.75-27.5<


----------



## string'em

I'm lookibg for the serving specs for the Hoyt hyper edge cam #3 with the speed nock location, can someone help me with that? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Danish archer

Did you find the serving specs for the Hyper Edge? I am also looking for these specs.

I am looking for specs for the 2016 Hoyt HyperEdge ultraflex DFX cam #2


----------



## Danish archer

Did you find the hyperedge specs?


----------



## Telluarcher

Danish archer said:


> Did you find the hyperedge specs?


Not yet


----------



## Pixies

Looking for 
Martin MARTIN SILENCER PRO - Fury XT Single Cam

Thank you 
Henrique


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Would anyone have the serving specs for a Mathews Halon X they'd be willing to share?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## BlindBuck

Nate245277 said:


> Looking for serving specs, Obsession K34. Thank you in advance


Did you ever get these specs? If not let me know and I'll post them.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinister01

BlindBuck said:


> Did you ever get these specs? If not let me know and I'll post them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


please post them, thanks in advance.


----------



## BlindBuck

Sinister01 said:


> please post them, thanks in advance.


Here is a link to the build specs in PDF. I'm mobile and didn't want to mess up typing them from my phone. Hope it works.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xlk1xsrcnvythmb/Obsession K34 2016 STRING LAYOUT.pdf?dl=0

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have serving specs for a Parker Hornet 2 Plus. String 51.5 Cables 32 ? Thanks for any help.


----------



## CRASHLEY77

OK,

I know I am getting a little superficial here, but let's be honest with our selves, in today's day and age guys care more for how their bows look than their cars. How are you guys eliminating build lines. I am talking about where you mark your sting for serving. When using "white" serving and pulling it clear, all your marks show through. Mostly around the end loops. The other serving areas you can use string. However, the end loops have to be marked perfect and the build lines show through. It's hard to see, I know, but its still there.


----------



## Telluarcher

CRASHLEY77 said:


> OK,
> 
> I know I am getting a little superficial here, but let's be honest with our selves, in today's day and age guys care more for how their bows look than their cars. How are you guys eliminating build lines. I am talking about where you mark your sting for serving. When using "white" serving and pulling it clear, all your marks show through. Mostly around the end loops. The other serving areas you can use string. However, the end loops have to be marked perfect and the build lines show through. It's hard to see, I know, but its still there.


I can't speak for others, but for myself, I do not have any marks on strings. I have rigged a cloth tape with a loop that I can just slip onto the pegs where the string is and have almost instant exact measurements. Once I have my measurement, I can just drop the tape, and it stays affixed to the post, but out of the way. I also serve from the end loops towards the center. For any serving on the string, once you have started with four or five wraps, the serving can still be moved easily to an exact location before tightening.


----------



## michaelgentry87

I do the same

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Johntstring

CRASHLEY77 said:


> OK,
> 
> I know I am getting a little superficial here, but let's be honest with our selves, in today's day and age guys care more for how their bows look than their cars. How are you guys eliminating build lines. I am talking about where you mark your sting for serving. When using "white" serving and pulling it clear, all your marks show through. Mostly around the end loops. The other serving areas you can use string. However, the end loops have to be marked perfect and the build lines show through. It's hard to see, I know, but its still there.


I use blue tape


----------



## nestly

Johntstring said:


> I use blue tape


Ditto, blue tape... or I just get a rough measurement and start the serving about a half inch beyond the desired starting position, then after 4-5 serving wraps, pull the tag end to slide the serving to the exact starting location with the tag end in one hand and the tape measure in the other.


----------



## wisdoll22

does anyone have the string specs for the 2016 martin inferno 33. I was able to get some serving measurements off the old string which was accidentally cut by the owner but I would like to have the actual string measurements. no luck online so far.


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> Would anyone have the serving specs for a Mathews Halon X they'd be willing to share?
> Thanks,
> Jon


anyone???


----------



## aussie3d

Any one got the serving and SpN locations for a PSE Premonition HD. SS 58.75 CC 38.5 BC 32.13
cheers


----------



## aussie3d

I mark it with my finger nail. small little movements will make a small shiny line when you get the light right by removing some wax. measure with a tape then press on the string with ur nail and a small wiggle.


----------



## whitetailrunner

Diamond prisim, string 56 5/16,,,,,,,split 33 5 /32 basically same as infinite edge specs


----------



## whitetailrunner

Btx 28 string..60 7/16....0-------20 3/8....28 3/16--31 11/16....35 3/8--37 3/8....40 1/16 split cable X2. 34 1/8 0-------9 1/2.......15 7/16----22........26 1/8----27 1/8... < ☆Hope this helps someone ☆


----------



## michaelgentry87

Anyone have the halon x serving specs

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone have the string specs for a tenpoint tactical xlt crossbow?


----------



## Johntstring

Im pretty sure these specs will work for mathews Halon x

Mathews Halon str. 61 5/8 cables 27 7/8 x2 yokes 13.0 x2
0...25...28.5-32.5...23 1/8...0
sp nks 1 set of 3 and 2 sets of 4 on each end start @ 18 5/8,-20.75 and 21 7/8
0...8...11.25-22.75...O no serving on this end x2
O...c...O yokes, serve 4" in the middle, ends are big loops, x2


----------



## michaelgentry87

Thanks I'll give em a shot I'll compare to the string lengths and adjust

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Johntstring said:


> Im pretty sure these specs will work for mathews Halon x
> 
> Mathews Halon str. 61 5/8 cables 27 7/8 x2 yokes 13.0 x2
> 0...25...28.5-32.5...23 1/8...0
> sp nks 1 set of 3 and 2 sets of 4 on each end start @ 18 5/8,-20.75 and 21 7/8
> 0...8...11.25-22.75...O no serving on this end x2
> O...c...O yokes, serve 4" in the middle, ends are big loops, x2


Called mathews this am here are the specs they gave me for lengths 
60"st
32 7/8 cables ....close to chill x
13" yokes 
Ima give it a shot


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinebowman

Here are the hyperedge #3 cam specs. I am also trying to find the #2 cam speed nock locations. I should have them in a week or 2 I hope.



string'em said:


> I'm lookibg for the serving specs for the Hoyt hyper edge cam #3 with the speed nock location, can someone help me with that? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ninolazo

Anybody know the syring and serving specs for mathews dxt? Thanks.


----------



## JHolling

Thank you Sir. I really appreciate this.
Jon


----------



## michaelgentry87

Ninolazo said:


> Anybody know the syring and serving specs for mathews dxt? Thanks.












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CRASHLEY77

Looking for a good source to purchase Brass Knocks for speed buttons. These dang things are expensive! Anyone had any success in buying them in bulk?


----------



## nestly

I buy 100 packs of OMP at Bowhunterssuperstore for ~ $19 
Reds are most common, but the Blacks work too and have a little better appearance under the tubing.

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/strand-100pk-p-1876640.html


----------



## jayc1471

CRASHLEY77 said:


> Looking for a good source to purchase Brass Knocks for speed buttons. These dang things are expensive! Anyone had any success in buying them in bulk?


They are $169 per thousand on eBay… That's just under 17 cents a piece.


----------



## power

Thanks everyone for tons of Useful info..


----------



## CRASHLEY77

Thanks


----------



## gbow

bowtech 101st airborne

string 57 1/4 
0---15-------25.5-31--------15--0

cables 41 7/32
0--11.5--------20-28.5-------6--0 #1
0--11.5-------17-25----------6--0 #2


----------



## 22yRacing

how bout conquest 4 max cam string specs thanks


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Here you go


----------



## bigbuckisamust

22yRacing said:


> how bout conquest 4 max cam string specs thanks


just posted it


----------



## bigbuckisamust

needing the hyper edge #2 cam serving specs


----------



## tered

Question for you all. I have a roller slide and my strings seem to have a litter wear on them in this location. Do you serve this area? I can remove the cables but just asking.


----------



## bigbuckisamust

tered said:


> Question for you all. I have a roller slide and my strings seem to have a litter wear on them in this location. Do you serve this area? I can remove the cables but just asking.


What bow?


----------



## tered

Pes bm 34.


----------



## tered

sorry PSE Bow Madness 34.


----------



## gbow

Looking for serving specs for a darton vegas and a pse bow madness 32 
thanks guys


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Yes serve it


----------



## JHolling

If these are the correct lengths can you confirm and would you have the serving specs for them if they are.
Thanks,
Jon


michaelgentry87 said:


> Called mathews this am here are the specs they gave me for lengths
> 60"st
> 32 7/8 cables ....close to chill x
> 13" yokes
> Ima give it a shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justmista

Hi,
Can anyone let me have string / serving specs for each of these bows?
2006 Hoyt Protec 40-50 lbs Cam &1/2 Draw length 27"
2006 Hoyt Pro Elite 50-60 lbs 2.5 Cam &1/2 Draw length 27"
2012 Hoyt Contender Elite 50-60lbs 3.0 Cam&1/2 Draw length 27"
Cheers
~Malcolm~ UK


----------



## Kansas Kid

Looking for serving specs on a 2005 PSE Vengeance NH cam. Thank you!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Need bear lights outspecs. Search is not working for me. Can someone link me? Thanks

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

poobear said:


> Need bear lights outspecs. Search is not working for me. Can someone link me? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Thanks Michael

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone, I'm looking for the Serving specs for Hoyt Pro-Comp FX 
String 56.75
Buss Cable 42.50
Control Cable 44.5
Thanks for your help


----------



## wctbowtech

Looking for PSE DNA SP SC Specs 
String 58.68 Control Cable 34 Buss 32.25


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Looking for a Reflex Charger with a 58.5" String 

Needing serving specs.


Thanks


----------



## poobear

Bear Lights out
87.75 & 32.125

O----18.5--22.25--24.75--28.25--32.5---43.5---62--9.0--O 
7in yoke 9in end serv. 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Telluarcher

Anyone have serving specs for Browning Micro Midas 3?
Thank you.


----------



## MeanMoose

Browning / PSE Micro Midas 3
56.4375 string. 33 buss cables
(-14 25-30.5 14-)
(-9 23-25 <


----------



## MeanMoose

Browning / PSE Micro Midas 3
56.4375 string. 33 buss cables
(-14 25-30.5 14-)
(-9 23-25 < 

post # 8080 hope this helps


----------



## Telluarcher

MeanMoose said:


> Browning / PSE Micro Midas 3
> 56.4375 string. 33 buss cables
> (-14 25-30.5 14-)
> (-9 23-25 <


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Telluarcher

Not sure why that post never came up in any of my searches both here and the googles..


----------



## MeanMoose

At the top of the thread on the right hand side it says Thread tools, Search thread, that is the search bar you want to use. And if you can't find the bow using the full name try just the brand then you may have to look through some posts but is can be worth it.. ;-)


----------



## jayc1471

Anybody have the 2016 sniper GT? String is 53 1/4, cables are 34 1/4.

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

Does anyone have the serv specs for the Jennings Buckmaster G2 XL?
thank you


----------



## jayc1471

jayc1471 said:


> Anybody have the 2016 sniper GT? String is 53 1/4, cables are 34 1/4.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got them - 

String 53 1/4:
0-18.375.....21-22.....25-29.....18.375-0

Cables 34 1/4:
0-9.....5-0

Speed nocks:
2 starting @ 15, 4 @ 16-1/8, 4 @ 17-1/4


----------



## BARBWIRE

Hoyt Carbon Spyder turbo XT #3 cam serving specs please
58.63
35.00
39.25


----------



## Telluarcher

BARBWIRE said:


> Hoyt Carbon Spyder turbo XT #3 cam serving specs please
> 58.63
> 35.00
> 39.25


Page 309 post 7722. Not sure if cam is correct on that post as none is mentioned, but the string values look correct. Really wish bow makers would change the name completely when they come out with a newer model instead of just throwing some letters onto an existing model. Sorry if these are not exactly what you are needing, is the closest I could find.

CST -

String: 0-19.25.....22-24.5.....28-32.5.....19.25-0
Buss:
0-11.....19-27 yoke
CC:
0-21.5.....6.5-0
Speed nocks- 2 sets of 3 on each end starting at 16-3/8 and 18


----------



## BARBWIRE

Telluarcher said:


> Page 309 post 7722. Not sure if cam is correct on that post as none is mentioned, but the string values look correct. Really wish bow makers would change the name completely when they come out with a newer model instead of just throwing some letters onto an existing model. Sorry if these are not exactly what you are needing, is the closest I could find.
> 
> CST -
> 
> String: 0-19.25.....22-24.5.....28-32.5.....19.25-0
> Buss:
> 0-11.....19-27 yoke
> CC:
> 0-21.5.....6.5-0
> Speed nocks- 2 sets of 3 on each end starting at 16-3/8 and 18


Thanks.Ive searched like crazy for em.Not sure how I missed that.I will have a factory set in hand to cross check with.


----------



## stillrunnin

Looking for spec on a mid 2000s Fred bear sq32


----------



## piroguejoe

2014 supra max 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## piroguejoe

2014 supra max string lengtg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## piroguejoe

Sorry was using search and typed in wrong spot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Telluarcher

This is from '13. Do not know if specs changed or not for '14.



bucks/bulls said:


> Supra max String 60 3/8. Control 40 3/8 buss 39
> ( )----17 3/8----23 1/2--26 1/4----28 3/4--32 3/4------17 7/8----( )
> ( )----10------------4----( )
> >7---9------------8----( )
> Speed nocs Top cam [email protected] 14 1/[email protected] 1/[email protected]
> Bottom cam [email protected] 5/[email protected] 1/[email protected] 1/2
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanMoose

MeanMoose said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for the Serving specs for Hoyt Pro-Comp FX
> String 56.75
> Buss Cable 42.50
> Control Cable 44.5
> Thanks for your help


I still can't find these help please


----------



## Telluarcher

MeanMoose said:


> I still can't find these help please


The specs you gave are for a 2014 Pro Comp Elite XL - XT2000 - GTX Cam & 1/2 with the #5 cam according to the tune charts for Hoyt. Sure that it is an FX?


----------



## nestly

MeanMoose said:


> I still can't find these help please


All of the Hoyt Spiral and GTX strings/cables are served the same, only the overall length changes, so just find any post that shows the length of the servings from the ends and use that for the end/yoke serving length. For the center serving, just find the middle and start the serving 1 inch below the middle and end 3 inches above the middle and you'll have "factory" length servings for any Pro Comp or Podium.


----------



## MeanMoose

nestly said:


> All of the Hoyt Spiral and GTX strings/cables are served the same, only the overall length changes, so just find any post that shows the length of the servings from the ends and use that for the end/yoke serving length. For the center serving, just find the middle and start the serving 1 inch below the middle and end 3 inches above the middle and you'll have "factory" length servings for any Pro Comp or Podium.


thanks Nestly


----------



## Ninolazo

michaelgentry87 said:


> Ninolazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know the syring and serving specs for mathews dxt? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## xyphophore

Hi everyone, I'm looking for serving specs and speed-nocks location for :
HOYT Spyder Turbo - Z5 #3 2014 
59.13 35.38 37.50

Thanks !


----------



## MeanMoose

xyphophore said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for serving specs and speed-nocks location for :
> HOYT Spyder Turbo - Z5 #3 2014
> 59.13 35.38 37.50
> 
> Thanks !


Spyder turbo RKT 3.1 cam str.59.25 buss 36.625 con. 38.875

0...18.25...23-25.25...29-33.25...18.25...0

0...5.5...........21.5<...0

0...11.25......19.25-28.5...< measure from cam end.
Its not exact but should be close hope is helps


----------



## conaghar

Hey Guys, I've been searching for serving specs and have been unable to find a starting point other than this thread. I've found string/cable lengths on manufacture websites but have not been able to find serving specs. Tried calling the factory but they were not willing to share this information. Is their an existing data base containing serving specs and string lengths? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ob1.25

bigbuckisamust said:


> needing the hyper edge #2 cam serving specs


Hyper Edge #2 cam just measured a factory set.

0xxx17 5/8....22 1/2xxx25...28 3/4 Center 32 3/4...17 5/8xxx0
0xxx5 1/2......21 1/2xxx0
>8xxx17 1/4....11xxx0

Speed Nocks centered from ends @ 14 1/2,15 3/4,17


----------



## Telluarcher

Ob1.25 said:


> Hyper Edge #2 cam just measured a factory set.
> 
> 0xxx17 5/8....22 1/2xxx25...28 3/4 Center 32 3/4...17 5/8xxx0
> 0xxx5 1/2......21 1/2xxx0
> >8xxx17 1/4....11xxx0
> 
> Speed Nocks centered from ends @ 14 1/2,15 3/4,17


Thank you!! A few of us were awaiting this.


----------



## BARBWIRE

Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo XT #3 cam off factory set
string 58.63 0xxxx19.5--22.75xx25.25--28.75xxx33----19.5xxxx0
BC 35 >8xxx15.75---11xxx0
CC 39.25 0xx5.5----21.75xxx0


----------



## xyphophore

Thanks to MeanMoose and BARBWIRE.


----------



## jameswk

anyone have the high country axis?


----------



## dartonpro4000

Prime one mx 39"ATA????


----------



## freefall619

Just measured the string off of my Hoyt Hyperedge and the control cable measured at 40.25". Does anyone else have this because the charts say 40" for the DFX 2 cam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

Ttt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecee

*In Need of 2016 Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 SD Spec*s

Off the limbs show 56 1/16" String
Cables are 40 13/32"
Need speed nock locations as well.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Ob1.25

Victory 37 ?
Victory 39 ? Serving specs


----------



## athomp70

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2011 pse bowmadness xl. mp cam


----------



## traper

Does anyone have the string and serving specs for a 98 Hoyt rapture carbonite .
The cams have a p3B on them .

Thanks


----------



## poobear

Mathews Chill X needed bad. I cannot open pic at post 6220. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Telluarcher

that do it?


----------



## poobear

Thank u Tell 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

see if this new one works better


----------



## Telluarcher

Thanks for putting the new one up Hutch!


----------



## poobear

Thank you Hutch! Your a Darling 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninolazo

Do you guys have the serving specs for diamond atomic? Thanks in advance guys


----------



## olddude

Ninolazo said:


> Do you guys have the serving specs for diamond atomic? Thanks in advance guys


str. 42 1/16 buss cables 26 1/8

0...12...18-22...12...0

cam end 0...7.................7< x2


----------



## JHolling

JHolling said:


> If these are the correct lengths can you confirm and would you have the serving specs for them if they are.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Could really use a confirmation on the Mathews Halon X if anyone could Id really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## michaelgentry87

Im trying to confirm trying to get a bow in hand

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## tered

Great to be building string again.


----------



## JHolling

michaelgentry87 said:


> Im trying to confirm trying to get a bow in hand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Thanks Id greatly appreciate it
Jon


----------



## deeravenger2

JHolling said:


> Could really use a confirmation on the Mathews Halon X if anyone could Id really appreciate it.
> Thanks,
> Jon


----------



## michaelgentry87

deeravenger2 said:


>


Your the man

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Does anyone have Elite Victory 37 short draw specs yet?


----------



## Jan Enthoven

Does anyone have the string and cable specs for a 2011 rytera alien nemesis with cat 1.5 cams? Thanks

Verstuurd vanaf mijn A0001 met Tapatalk


----------



## poobear

Btx 28 speed nock locations ?? 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## deeravenger2

poobear said:


> Btx 28 speed nock locations ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


[email protected] 5/8 [email protected] 13/16


----------



## JHolling

deeravenger2 said:


>


Thank you so much I really appreciate it


----------



## graydragon2

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 2009 hoyt ultra elite with 4.5 spiral cams and xt2000 limbs 

2007 Hoyt Ultra Elite
2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite 
Copper John ANTS sight x 2
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Golden Key rest x 2
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse
Easton Carbon One


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys does anybody have the specs to a Hoyt Pro comp elite fx st. 55.75 bc. 36 cc. 39.25 Thanks!


----------



## garrettstump

Anybody have serving specs for a Fred bear attack

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

garrettstump said:


> Anybody have serving specs for a Fred bear attack
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettstump

thanks!!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Does anyone have the pse source 
Please and ty

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## graydragon2

Where can i get a blank string spec sheet.

2007 Hoyt Ultra Elite
2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite 
Copper John ANTS sight x 2
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Golden Key rest x 2
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse
Easton Carbon One


----------



## Telluarcher

graydragon2 said:


> Where can i get a blank string spec sheet.
> 
> 2007 Hoyt Ultra Elite
> 2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite
> Copper John ANTS sight x 2
> Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
> Golden Key rest x 2
> Scott Backspin
> Easton X7 Eclipse
> Easton Carbon One


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3747417&highlight=blank+string+sheet


----------



## graydragon2

Thanks

2007 Hoyt Ultra Elite
2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite 
Copper John ANTS sight x 2
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Golden Key rest x 2
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse
Easton Carbon One


----------



## PeterM

BloodBro said:


> This should help a bunch BTX-31... ST 64 1/4...0-----22 1/2....30 1/16--33 9/16....37 1/4---39 1/4......41 3/4 SPLIT 34 9/16 0---10...16--22 3/4.....26 5/8--27 5/8


Thanks!

But do you know the speed nock locations?

Pete.


----------



## iceman14

Looking for Martin Afflictor if anybody has that handy. Please and thank you.


----------



## BARBWIRE

Pse Bowmaster
91.75 37.5
0xxx16--28xx33---44xxx61---10xxx0
>-7xx9-----9.5xxxx0


----------



## Johntstring

Martin afflictor string 88.5 cable 35 3/8

0---16---22--24.5--27---31.5---43.5---62.75---9--0

>--7-9-------10---0


----------



## fasteddie2488

Since search is dead again, anyone have the Defcon M6 specs? I went back about 20 pages and never found them. Anything please???


----------



## BloodBro

Btx 31 speed noc.... Put 1 at 21 1/4 and 2 on each side of that ,,, and 19 7/8 put 1 and 1 on each side total of 8


----------



## aussie3d

*Spyder 30 RKT #1*

Looking for serving specs for the Spyder 30 #1 cam?


----------



## tenzing

Looking for serving specs for Hoyt Carbon Matrix plus fuel cam #2
string 54.50 
CC 39.00 
BC 36.75


----------



## BloodBro

Anyone have the 016 HOYT DEFIANT 34 # 2 ST. 57.75 CC. 38.00 BC, 36.16


----------



## tenzing

Looking for serving specs for Hoyt Carbon Matrix plus fuel cam #2. Does any one have please.
string 54.50 
CC 39.00 
BC 36.75


----------



## BloodBro

THIS is all I have... String .54 1/2 0--14 1/2....20 3/4---23 1/4....26 3/4--31 1/2..14 1/2 --0 CC. 38 3/4 0--13 ...6 --0 SPLIT.. 36 1/2 0--12............10--8 <


----------



## poobear

Martin Silincer with Nitro cams. Thanks a bunch 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

poobear said:


> Martin Silincer with Nitro cams. Thanks a bunch
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk












Hutch


----------



## poobear

Thanks Hutch

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzing

BloodBro said:


> THIS is all I have... String .54 1/2 0--14 1/2....20 3/4---23 1/4....26 3/4--31 1/2..14 1/2 --0 CC. 38 3/4 0--13 ...6 --0 SPLIT.. 36 1/2 0--12............10--8 <


Thank you sir.


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone, I am Looking for the Specs For A 
Ben Pearson MX2 String 62 7/16 Cables 45 3/8
As well as the specs for
HAC High Country Force String 55 1/8 Cables 39
Thanks for your help Mean moose


----------



## garrettstump

Sorry about this guy's bit can somebody quickly explain how you read one of the spec sheets I started at one end did all the measurements and then when I got to the other end Loop for instance it says 9.25 - 0 does that mean move your measurement to the other loop and measure 9.25 from that Loop but all the other measurements are from one Loop

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhust

Just ordered a carbon defiant 34 #2 cam. Anyone have string specs for it? Thanks


----------



## whitetailrunner

Yes , that is correct


----------



## MeanMoose

hoyt Defiant post #8007


----------



## whitetailrunner

Looking for 2015 Darton Vegas specs, thanks


----------



## guido316

Hi All, I tried search to no avail. I'm looking for the String Specs for a 2015 Hoyt Ignite. Thanks!


----------



## MeanMoose

guido316 said:


> Hi All, I tried search to no avail. I'm looking for the String Specs for a 2015 Hoyt Ignite. Thanks!


Post# 5638


----------



## BloodBro

Also looking for 2015 Darton Vegas.. St..63 1/8 cc 42 1/2 SERVING SPECS............ THANKS !


----------



## guido316

Thanks MeanMoose. Perfect!


----------



## dartonpro4000

I have search this thread for an hour several post about this bow but only the string and cable length. I know it has serving on it somewhere. 
Mathews Conquest pro with max cams????


----------



## GTOJoe

Anyone have specs for a PSE Drive R
ST 57.125
BC 31.5
CC 36.68

Thanks


----------



## olddude

GTOJoe said:


> Anyone have specs for a PSE Drive R
> ST 57.125
> BC 31.5
> CC 36.68
> 
> Thanks


0...19 3/8...22 5/8-25 1/8...27 3/8-31 3/8...19 3/8...0
sp nks 2 @ 15 7/8, 4 @ 17, and 2 @ 18.5, both ends

0...8..........................12...0

0...8.....................7<


----------



## Jabr357

Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Halon 6?

ST : 61 5/8"
Cable, X2: 27 7/8"
Yoke Cables, X2: 13"

Tks


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Jabr357 said:


> Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Halon 6?
> 
> ST : 61 5/8"
> Cable, X2: 27 7/8"
> Yoke Cables, X2: 13"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

2X_LUNG said:


> Jabr357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have the specs for a Mathews Halon 6?
> 
> ST : 61 5/8"
> Cable, X2: 27 7/8"
> Yoke Cables, X2: 13"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rhust

MeanMoose said:


> hoyt Defiant post #8007


8007 is for the defiant. I am looking for the carbon defiant 34 number 2 cam if anyone has it. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## deeravenger2




----------



## OKBOWHUNTER13

Anyone have specs for a 15 energy 35 and Mathews Legacy?


----------



## rhust

deeravenger2 said:


> View attachment 4303057


Thanks


----------



## Irish Sitka

Looking for string and cable specs for an Obsession Evolution '14. 29DL.
Tried to find in site but no luck.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## michaelgentry87

Iso parker ultralite 30 plus plz and ty

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettstump

I've got a 15 if ya want those

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Sure

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettstump

michaelgentry87 said:


> Sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk












Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## garrettstump

No prob

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Does anyone have anything for a Parker Lightning 
String 50.25
Cables 31.375 Thanks Hutch!


----------



## dartonpro4000

Still looking for conquest pro with max cam specs???


----------



## proelite pimp1

Can anyone post a pic of hyperedge number 2 cam specs? And also does anyone know about a file that has multiple Hoyt serving specs ?


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Does anyone have anything for a Parker Lightning
> String 50.25
> Cables 31.375 Thanks Hutch!


0...12.75...17 7/8-19 7/8...22.75-26.75...12.75...0
no sp nks

0...8..................5<


----------



## jayc1471

Does anybody know if the Little Jon jigs are still available and if so a contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayc1471

jayc1471 said:


> Does anybody know if the Little Jon jigs are still available and if so a contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it - thanks

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## proelite pimp1

I tried to buy a little Jon but couldn't get the guy to call me back and sell me one.


----------



## garrettstump

proelite pimp1 said:


> I tried to buy a little Jon but couldn't get the guy to call me back and sell me one.


To be honest with you I've never had a problem getting ahold of the guy maybe just try one of the other phone numbers

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

I don't thinks he sells them anymore

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## proelite pimp1

garrettstump said:


> To be honest with you I've never had a problem getting ahold of the guy maybe just try one of the other phone numbers
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


Yea I spoke with him personally on the phone. Said he was busy and would call me back, gave me his sons number as well tried both multiple times


----------



## garrettstump

proelite pimp1 said:


> Yea I spoke with him personally on the phone. Said he was busy and would call me back, gave me his sons number as well tried both multiple times


Got ya man I would keep trying if you want one that bad

Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


----------



## proelite pimp1

garrettstump said:


> Got ya man I would keep trying if you want one that bad
> 
> Sent from my LG-ls990 using Tapatalk


I just bought a ss-800 way better!


----------



## EPLC

TRG7 vs TRG8?

I have the specs for a TRG7; are the string/cable lengths the same for all TRG(7-8-9) models?


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> TRG7 vs TRG8?
> 
> I have the specs for a TRG7; are the string/cable lengths the same for all TRG(7-8-9) models?


Just found out they are the same...


----------



## olddude

Does anyone have specs for the Obession Defcon M7? string is 58 7/16 and cables are 37 3/8
Thanks for any help.


----------



## PeterM

Please does anyone know/have the spec for the 2105 Nitrum Turbo #1 cam?

The string lengths not listed on the Hoyt website either..

Pete.


----------



## traper

I just talked to Fill the other day and got some string from him .. He had a stroke a while back which may be why the delay in return calls ... 

I'm pretty sure he is still selling his jigs and server. 

Butch at bap has s nice jig and stretcher also..


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> Does anyone have specs for the Obession Defcon M7? string is 58 7/16 and cables are 37 3/8
> Thanks for any help.


Still need these please


----------



## deeravenger2

olddude said:


> Still need these please


Same as the Defcon M6


----------



## jwscott

the Pronghorn Jig is great built setup & is affordable. My buddy has one & it will be my next purchase !!


----------



## olddude

deeravenger2 said:


> Same as the Defcon M6


That's good to know but I don't have those either.
Thanks


----------



## deeravenger2

olddude said:


> That's good to know but I don't have those either.
> Thanks


I have them at home but in vacation till Sunday I do remember the cables and the cam ends. 

19.5 or the string ends 

0---10-----5-0 for the cables


----------



## deeravenger2

olddude said:


> That's good to know but I don't have those either.
> Thanks


I found them on my
Phone 

2016 Def-Con M6 & M7 58 7/16" , 37 3/8"

0-----20--------23 3/8-24 7/8---------27.75- 31.75--------20------0

0-------10-----------5------0


----------



## olddude

deeravenger2 said:


> I found them on my
> Phone
> 
> 2016 Def-Con M6 & M7 58 7/16" , 37 3/8"
> 
> 0-----20--------23 3/8-24 7/8---------27.75- 31.75--------20------0
> 
> 0-------10-----------5------0


Thank you very much.


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone happen to have the serving specs for a Ross cardiac 31? string is 85 13/16 cable is 32 7/16 thanks very much for any help!


----------



## olddude

Johntstring said:


> Does anyone happen to have the serving specs for a Ross cardiac 31? string is 85 13/16 cable is 32 7/16 thanks very much for any help!


I haven't used them but here is what I have.
09 Cardiac 31 str.85 13/16 buss 32 7/16

0...>15.5...>24.75-29 13/16.../...<47-25.25...< 8.25 <...0

0...9.................7<


----------



## eyedoc

deeravenger2 said:


> I found them on my
> Phone
> 
> 2016 Def-Con M6 & M7 58 7/16" , 37 3/8"
> 
> 0-----20--------23 3/8-24 7/8---------27.75- 31.75--------20------0
> 
> 0-------10-----------5------0


Thank you so much for posting... Been trying to get these for quite some time.


----------



## deeravenger2

eyedoc said:


> Thank you so much for posting... Been trying to get these for quite some time.


No problem


----------



## OKBOWHUNTER13

Does anyone have specs for A 2015 Elite 35? I looked through the thread and couldn't find it.


----------



## big yin

Hey Guys,
Looking for the speed nock locations on PSE Dream Season EVO AX HFcam.
Cheers Tim


----------



## jacobw

Hoyt trykon sport 

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

jacobw said:


> Hoyt trykon sport
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


I have two different ones. 09 trykon sport str.53.25 buss 31.75 con. 34.25
0...14...24.5-30...14...0
0...5.5.................9.5...0
0...9.25................7<

07 & 08 trykon sport str. 50.0 buss 32.75 con. 35.75
0...14...23.5-28.5...14...0
0...5.5...................11...0
0...8.75...................7<


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone I'm looking for the serving specs for the Hoyt defiant turbo #1 cam. String 56 BC. 35.5 CC. 37.38. thanks in advance


----------



## Kansas Kid

Looking for Xpedition Perfection XS serving specs and speed nocks.
string: 63 5/8
buss: 37 3/8
control: 40 1/8

Also looking for Xpedition Xcentric SD 6" brace height serving specs and speed nocks.

Thank you


----------



## olddude

Kansas Kid said:


> Looking for Xpedition Perfection XS serving specs and speed nocks.
> string: 63 5/8
> buss: 37 3/8
> control: 40 1/8
> 
> Also looking for Xpedition Xcentric SD 6" brace height serving specs and speed nocks.
> 
> Thank you


perfection xs str.63.625 buss 37.5 con. 40.125

0...19.750...29 cen 33.5...36.5 sts 38.5...43.5...0
sp. nks. start [email protected] 3/[email protected]@18.75, both ends

0...5.25.......................10...0

0...10........................7.25<
2016 xcentric SD str.55.250 buss 34.0 con.36.3125

0...17.75...25.5 cen 29.5...33 sts 34.75...37.750...0
sp. nks. start [email protected]@[email protected], both ends

0...5...................9...0

0...10........................7.25<


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thanks guys

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## graydragon2

Does anyone have the serving specs for a 1998 PSE Nova Vector III HTR. Thanks 

2004 Hoyt Ultra Elite
2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite 
Copper John ANTS sight x 2
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Golden Key rest x 2
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse
Easton Carbon One


----------



## BYArchery

Does anyone have the serving specs for the Obsession Defcon 6? Thanks!


----------



## jacobw

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/575b32c2a7d00/DEF-CON 6.pdf


Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobw

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/575b333e37d03/DEF-CON 6.pdf


Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## BYArchery

Thanks!!


----------



## brandonlw

I need serving specs for a golden eagle evolution xtr thanks


----------



## freefall619

Hey all. Any one have specs on a PSE Source HD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjarchery

I'm looking for specs on a 2005 Hoyt Reflex Super Slam with ZR100 limbs. Thank you for your help


----------



## graydragon2

graydragon2 said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a 1998 PSE Nova Vector III HTR. Thanks
> 
> 2004 Hoyt Ultra Elite
> 2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite
> Copper John ANTS sight x 2
> Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
> Golden Key rest x 2
> Scott Backspin
> Easton X7 Eclipse
> Easton Carbon One


Anyone 

2004 Hoyt Ultra Elite
2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite 
Copper John ANTS sight x 2
Fuse Carbon VFR stabilizers
Golden Key rest x 2
Scott Backspin
Easton X7 Eclipse
Easton Carbon One


----------



## michaelgentry87

Apa king cobra tf anyone plz and thanks

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Can someone please decode these specs for me, just need the string specs, not the BC. I know it is 93 5/8" but the serving specs would be appreciated.

014 Bear Attitude str.93 5/8 cable 33.25
0...25.5...29-33...41-66...10.5...0
>.6.5...........9.25...0 cam end


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Can someone please decode these specs for me, just need the string specs, not the BC. I know it is 93 5/8" but the serving specs would be appreciated.
> 
> 014 Bear Attitude str.93 5/8 cable 33.25
> 0...25.5...29-33...41-66...10.5...0
> >.6.5...........9.25...0 cam end




All sorted.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Redhead Kronik anyone ?


----------



## deeravenger2

Bowtech fanatic


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

deeravenger2 said:


> Bowtech fanatic


Post 7867


----------



## tered

What is a good string material for crossbow?


----------



## Flatliner396

deeravenger2 said:


> Bowtech fanatic


Bowtech fanatic

string 59 11/16
0-----------18-----22 3/16---25 5/8-------28 1/2-----33-----------18--------0

Cables X2 39 11/32
0>>>>>>>>>8---------------------22.- 1/2--------------11----------0


----------



## deeravenger2

Defcon M6 & M7
String 58 7/16
Cable 37 3/8 

String 
0-19 7/8 ends
22.25--23.75 string stop 
27.5--31.5 center 
Speed nocks [email protected] 15.75, 17.25, 18.75

Cables 
0--10
0--5


----------



## deeravenger2

tered said:


> What is a good string material for crossbow?


Force 10


----------



## michaelgentry87

iso specs for a winandwin shadow 34 tl2 cam 
53 1/4" string
36" 3/4 buss
39 1/8 control


listed specs are not the same as sticker and product catalogs specifications 
might have changed

any help would be appreciated


----------



## OKBOWHUNTER13

Does anyone have Martin inferno 33 specs


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone have the serving specs for an Elite Victory 37 with small base cam? String 58" cables 42.25 Thanks for any help!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs and lengths for moxie valkyrie


Hutch


----------



## KCBullarch

Looking for Bowtech BT-X 28 specs please.


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi, Anyone have the serving specs for a 2016 PSE Supra EXT DM

St : 59.50
Bc : 38.56
Cc : 42.50 
Thanks


----------



## MeanMoose

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have specs and lengths for moxie valkyrie
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Call Moxie they will email them to you. they have awesome costumer service


----------



## skye5317

I am looking for string and cable specs for a 2016 Obsession OBB with short draw cams. Mainly need the lengths but could stand the serving specs also. Thanks


----------



## RHardesty

olddude said:


> 2014 ChillR str.63.25 power cables 30 5/8 yokes 12.0
> 0...23.5...30-34...20.5...0
> 0...9...13 5/8-25.5......0 unserved loop x2
> yokes serv 4" in middle @ 4-8" x2


 olddude, would you have speed nock locations or where factory speed grubs are placed for the Chill R? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OKBOWHUNTER13

Anyone have specs for chill SDX, thank you


----------



## Johntstring

OKBOWHUNTER13 said:


> Anyone have specs for chill SDX, thank you


----------



## Jarfly

Anyone have string specs for Hoyt pro edge elite #2 cam


----------



## michaelgentry87

Anyone have a pse primos sinle cam stl
96.75 str
40.5 buss

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHobbs

Anyone have lengths and serving specs for a Mathews No-Cam ST? This is a short draw cam, 25.5" DL. I need everything if someone has it! Thanks in advance.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

can any one point me in the right direction for crossbow specs

it is an Excalibur micro 335
26.125

I'm not sure where to start on finished diameters, or end serving lengths
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## servingspinner

deeravenger2 said:


> Force 10


TNT

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

deeravenger2 said:


> Force 10


TNT would work for most

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailrunner

Btx 28 ..string 60 7/16...0----20 3/8.......28 3/16---31 11/16.....35 3/8--37 3/8....40 1/16---0. split 34 1/8 , 0---9 1/2......15 7/16---22 ....261/8---27 1/8... < here ya go these are close as it gets


----------



## poobear

Anyone have speed nock placement for the Chill R ? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## BloodBro

what serving size are you all using on the Mathews no cam cables


----------



## tjarchery

Looking for string specs for a Hoyt Carbon Defiant with Turbo Cam #2, I have the string and cable lengths just need serving specs. Here is what I have for lengths;
String Length 58.5"
C.C. 36.88"
Buss Cable 35"

Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## CHobbs

CHobbs said:


> Anyone have lengths and serving specs for a Mathews No-Cam ST? This is a short draw cam, 25.5" DL. I need everything if someone has it! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xyphophore

Hi all,

I'm looking for speed nock placement for the Chill R (63 1/4 - 30 5/8)
Thanks in advance


----------



## michaelgentry87

anyone have the old high country extreme 
56" 7/8 st
39 5/8 cc 
any help would be appreciative


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for specs for Bear Truth. string 91 3/4 and cable of 35 1/8


----------



## wisdoll22

will message you the specs


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone I am looking for the serving specs for the PSE G Force 29 inch draw. thanks


----------



## MeanMoose

xyphophore said:


> Anyone have the serving specs for a 2016 PSE Supra EXT DM
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance !


St : 59.50
Bc : 38.56
Cc : 42.50

5/8 Loops All other then yokes 3/4
String 0---17.5-----24 1/8--26 5/8------28 1/4------33-----17.5---0

BC 0>>>>>>>>10--12---------------------------8-------0

cc 0--------8-----------------------10 1/4--------0

Hope this helps


----------



## wisdoll22

*inferno 33 specs*

View attachment INFERNO 041216 JBH.pdf


OKBOWHUNTER13 said:


> Does anyone have Martin inferno 33 specs


----------



## McMickster

I need help with specs for a Hoyt Katera Xl, #5 Cam 1/2 Plus

String 58.5
Buss 37.5
CC 40

Thanks, Mick


----------



## Flatliner396

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for specs for Bear Truth. string 91 3/4 and cable of 35 1/8


post 6029 page 242


----------



## poobear

Vectrix plus 5.0 cam
S-55.25
BC-35.75
CC-38.75
0----15--21.25--23.5---27.5---31.5-----15------0
8in-yoke----------12.5-------0
0---------13.5------------7-------0

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

michaelgentry87 said:


> anyone have the old high country extreme
> 56" 7/8 st
> 39 5/8 cc
> any help would be appreciative


Anyone

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Does anyone happen to have lengths and serving specs for a 2015 New Breed Genetix RL cam?


----------



## jacobw

2015 bowmadness 30 anyone?

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq

Pse source please guys not the source hd

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobw

G5 quest storm

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie3d

Anyone got a Hoyt Hyperedge #2 cam they can get their hands on and measure up? need these specs asap and cant get my hands on one quickly


----------



## 2X_LUNG

deeravenger2 said:


> Not the same bow I Need the Obsession Phoenix XL sorry


Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deeravenger2

2X_LUNG said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Phoenix XL 
String 
0--19 ends
22.5-24.5 STS
28-32 center 

Cable 
0-9
0-5


----------



## preachermanken

Does anyone have Mathews Legacy string specs. I have gone through so many pages here and find it listed but no reply. Please help me if you have it.


----------



## michaelgentry87

preachermanken said:


> Does anyone have Mathews Legacy string specs. I have gone through so many pages here and find it listed but no reply. Please help me if you have it.












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobw

jacobw said:


> 2015 bowmadness 30 anyone?
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk



Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas Kid

Looking for serving specs on a High Country SSR PerFX cam
String 82 3/4
Cable 32 1/2 
Thanks,
Jim

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

jacobw said:


> 2015 bowmadness 30 anyone?
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


str. 88.0 buss 31 7/16
0...20...22.25-24.75...27-31...42-58...9...0
sp. nks. [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]

0...8....................7<


----------



## preachermanken

thanks michaelgentry87 for the info. on the Legacy. It is much appreciated.


----------



## poobear

Anyone have 2011 elite hunter specs 54.5 , 36 3/8 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

poobear said:


> Anyone have 2011 elite hunter specs 54.5 , 36 3/8
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


2011 Elite Hunter
0...16...20.75-22.25...26-29.5...16...0

0...5.25................9...0 x2


----------



## BCBP

I need serving specs for an elite energy 35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servingspinner

Hyper edge 

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

needing the servings specs for an 07 Bowtech Guardian, string 56 11/16 and cables 38 1/8. thanks!


----------



## michaelgentry87

spotshooter300 said:


> 07 GUARDIAN
> 56 11/16
> 16.25/17.5---26 7/16-30 15/16--17.5-16.25
> 38 1/8
> 7.5-----12.5
> 
> OUTBACK
> 90 3/8
> 17-19--27 3/8--32--41.5--77 1/8--9
> 33.75
> 0-6-?--11--16----9
> 
> 06 PSE MACH X
> 96.25
> 18--30 1/8--34 1/8--(45--67)--10
> 
> 34.75
> STANDARD CABLE SERVE
> 
> 07 HOYT VECTRIX 28.5
> 53
> 16--25.25--30.25--16
> 35.25
> 8-10---13
> 38
> 13---7
> 
> I have serve for a 05 martin jag. mag dyna cam
> 87.5
> 16.25-17.75--26 5/8--31 1/8--43--58.25---9
> 35.75
> stand. serve


Here ya go 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

michaelgentry87 said:


> here ya go
> 
> sent from my sm-g928v using tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## alphaburner1

I need serving specs for Hoyt Defiant 34 #2 cam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingerarcher

BCBP said:


> I need serving specs for an elite energy 35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elite Energy 35
ST-- 0-16.25, 22.125-23.875, 27-31, 16.25-0
CC(x2)-- 0-9,5.5-0


----------



## tjarchery

Anyone have specs for a 2003 BowTech TomKat ? String is 83" and Cable is 33.5"


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone, Looking for serving specs, Obsession K34. Thanks in advance


----------



## michaelgentry87

MeanMoose said:


> Hi everyone, Looking for serving specs, Obsession K34. Thanks in advance












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BCBP

I need Martin Blade x4 string and serving specs please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

BCBP said:


> I need Martin Blade x4 string and serving specs please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BCBP

Legend!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanMoose

thank you
michaelgentry87


----------



## PeterM

tered said:


> sorry PSE Bow Madness 34.


2016 PSE Bow Madenss 34

st= 61.38”
0—————20————24.75—27.25———29.125——-33.12————-20————-0
speed k 3x @ 15 3/4, [email protected] 16 7/8, [email protected] 18 1/16, [email protected] 19 1/4 both ends

Control= 41
0————12——————8——0

Buss= 35.875
0———10————————9-7<


----------



## PeterM

2016 PSE Bow Madenss 32

st= 59.50”
0—————20————23.75—26.25———28——-32————-20————-0
speed k 3x @ 15 3/4, [email protected] 16 7/8, [email protected] 18 1/16, [email protected] 19 1/4 both ends

Control= 39
0————12——————8——0

Buss= 33.75
0———10————————9-7<


----------



## poobear

Alphamax 32 #3 cam anyone ?

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

PSE VendEvo Vendetta with Evo Cams (Vend Evo)

String: 62.75
CC: 36.875
BC: 35.625


String: 0-20.5.........30.5-34.5.........20.5-0

BC: 0-8.5 7-9<

CC: 0-5.....10.5-0


These were taken from a bow I had in here at my shop. The timing matched up dang near perfect. It had an aftermarket string stop so I didn't include those measurements.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey guys need these asap if you can! 
2005 Hoyt Xtec Xt 1000 St. 51 Cc. 40 BC. 37.5
Thanks!

Hutch!!


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Hey guys need these asap if you can!
> 2005 Hoyt Xtec Xt 1000 St. 51 Cc. 40 BC. 37.5
> Thanks!
> 
> Hutch!!


Here's what I have on xtec
0...14.5...23.5-29...14.5...0
0...8..................13.5...0
0...9.....................8<


----------



## BowStringDepot

Thanks Gene


----------



## ArcherWolf

High Country Brute Force 90" String , 36-1/2" Buss


----------



## tjarchery

Looking for string specs for a Browning Heat , any help would be great.


----------



## BEAR FOOT

Looking for strother Infinity short draw string and cable length and serving specs

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have specs for Pearson Altas need everyting thanks 




Hutch


----------



## wisdoll22

serving specs for a golden eagle millennium, string 99 3/4 and buss 43 5/8

PSE nova , buss 40 1/2"


----------



## wisdoll22

serving specs for a Forge - string 85" buss 30 1/4"


----------



## BARBWIRE

I need a couple specs
Martin Jaguar pro series.Dual cam(strings are broke and cant read limb decal)
High Country TSSR single cam(I have length 82 3/8 and 31 5/8)
Barnett Raptor
thanks


----------



## Jan Enthoven

BARBWIRE said:


> I need a couple specs
> Martin Jaguar pro series.Dual cam(strings are broke and cant read limb decal)
> High Country TSSR single cam(I have length 82 3/8 and 31 5/8)
> Barnett Raptor
> thanks


http://www.martinarchery.com/martin-string-diagrams/

Hope you can find what you are looking for here. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn A0001 met Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Mathews Standard? String is 97" and buss is 42-1/8"


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Anyone have serving specs for a High Country SSR?
String 82.75
Buss 32.5

Thanks!


----------



## OKBOWHUNTER13

Does anyone have specs for an '13 Elite Hunter?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## archerystore

hey guys looking for specs on a hoyt spyder fx 30 #3 cam 55.88, 32.25, 30.5


----------



## poobear

Anyone have specs for Hoyt Vipertec #4 cam

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenwayrick

Does anyone have the Strother Valor serving specs.


----------



## whitetailrunner

Looking for serving spec for Pse Carbon Air, thanks in advance


----------



## olddude

Need serv. specs for a Browning Vapor str. 97.0 buss 35.25
Thanks for your help


----------



## Fenwayrick

BowStringDepot said:


> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Hutch


 I'm also looking for these except the string lenghts are 84" BC 33-1/8

Any help would be great.


----------



## Fenwayrick

Fenwayrick said:


> Does anyone have the Strother Valor serving specs.


Strothers Valor 
Str: 57-1/8
0-18----23----sts---24.50-----27--center---31.50---18---0

Bc:

>8---10------9-----0

CC:

0-----9-------5-3/8------0


----------



## Fenwayrick

OKBOWHUNTER13 said:


> Does anyone have specs for an '13 Elite Hunter?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


String 54.5 0-17 25-29(center) 32 3/8-33 7/8 (STS) 17-0
Cables 37 0-9 5-0


----------



## BCBP

I need Mathews Z7 serving specs please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have PSE Baby G specs? 94.75" 38.5?


----------



## poobear

This should work for baby g

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hoyt Protec string 50.50 cc 38.25 buss 35.50



Thanks Hutch


----------



## wisdoll22

BCBP said:


> I need Mathews Z7 serving specs please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mathews Z7
string 86 7/8 - 0-10 14-47 1/2 56-60 66-0

sorry, I don't have cable specs


----------



## wisdoll22

07 tribute
string 55 7/32 cables 35 5/16
need serving specs


----------



## poobear

Tribute








Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ccriley6

Looking for serving specs for a 15' PSE source HD


----------



## BowStringDepot

Stryker Offspring Xbow anyone have lengths and serving specs 


Thanks guys 

Hutch


----------



## olddude

ccriley6 said:


> Looking for serving specs for a 15' PSE source HD


Here's what I have for Source HD str.61.125 con.41.125 buss 34.56

0...20.25...24-26.5...28.75-32.75...20.25...0
sp nks 4 sets of 2 [email protected] 16.5,17 9/16,18 9/16, and 19 5/8

0...9.5..................12.5...0

cam end 0...8.5.................7<


----------



## olddude

BowStringDepot said:


> Stryker Offspring Xbow anyone have lengths and serving specs
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Hutch


str. 36.5 cables 22 3/16

0...9.5...15.25-21.25...9.5...0

0...7.25...9 1/8-15 7/8...2.25...0 x2
They use 24 strands of 452x on this bow


----------



## BowStringDepot

olddude said:


> str. 36.5 cables 22 3/16
> 
> 0...9.5...15.25-21.25...9.5...0
> 
> 0...7.25...9 1/8-15 7/8...2.25...0 x2
> They use 24 strands of 452x on this bow


Thanks olddude


----------



## tered

How about a Fred Bear. It says 88in string but need ata and brace height? Also buss cable?


----------



## power

i need specs for podium 40'' spiral cam 2 and podium 37'' Spiral cam 2. thanks


----------



## ccriley6

olddude said:


> Here's what I have for Source HD str.61.125 con.41.125 buss 34.56
> 
> 0...20.25...24-26.5...28.75-32.75...20.25...0
> sp nks 4 sets of 2 [email protected] 16.5,17 9/16,18 9/16, and 19 5/8
> 
> 0...9.5..................12.5...0
> 
> cam end 0...8.5.................7<


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## wisdoll22

anyone have spec for an Eastman X force 500 XL crossbow?


----------



## michaelgentry87

Forge ventilator anyone???

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanMoose

Hi everyone, I'm Looking for serving Specs For a PSE Beast EXT 
St. 64.25
BC. 39.75
CC. 44.62

Thanks in advance


----------



## MeanMoose

Help I need the specs for a Jennings carbon extreme XLR AMO 60.5. 
thanks for your help


----------



## outbackarcher

Looking for the serving layouts for the Elite Victory with short draw cams. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bowtecee

skye5317 said:


> Anyone have the 2010 Hoyt Afterburner with 8.5 spirals?


 no one has the afterburner string and cable specs?


----------



## olddude

bowtecee said:


> no one has the afterburner string and cable specs?


I have the #8 spiral str. 58.5 con.39.25 buss 35.25
you can use these and adjust your string servings a little bit.Your cables will use the same serving specs as these.
0...16...23-25...29-33...16...0 
sp nks 4 on each end. Start 1/2" from the end serving

0...5.5...................13...0

0...12..............8<


----------



## apexpraedator

Heli m


Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apexpraedator

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Martin firehawk anyone

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BCBP

Need serving and string specs for a NITRUM 34 LD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

michaelgentry87 said:


> Martin firehawk anyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Anyone??? Need pretty bad 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bingerarcher

Looking for string/cable and serving lengths for a CSS Contender. Thanks, John


----------



## ArcherWolf

olddude said:


> I haven't used them but here is what I have.
> 09 Cardiac 31 str.85 13/16 buss 32 7/16
> 
> 0...>15.5...>24.75-29 13/16.../...<47-25.25...< 8.25 <...0
> 
> 0...9.................7<




olddude, do you have the stopper serving dimension?


----------



## ArcherWolf

Bear GTX anyone ?


----------



## olddude

how about serving specs for a Hickory Creek in line cross bow? 
string 50.0 cables 21.0


----------



## olddude

ArcherWolf said:


> Bear GTX anyone ?


I can't place this bow, is it an older one?


----------



## ArcherWolf

olddude said:


> I can't place this bow, is it an older one?


Yeah, its the same era as Epic Xtreme and looks very similar but has different lengths.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Darton Stryker anyone ? 90-7/16 , 39-3/4


----------



## olddude

ArcherWolf said:


> Darton Stryker anyone ? 90-7/16 , 39-3/4


Got this one
0...16...26.25-32.5...44.5-63.5...6...0

0...10..............7<


----------



## ArcherWolf

olddude said:


> Got this one
> 0...16...26.25-32.5...44.5-63.5...6...0
> 
> 0...10..............7<


Awesome, Thank you!


----------



## olddude

olddude said:


> how about serving specs for a Hickory Creek in line cross bow?
> string 50.0 cables 21.0


anybody


----------



## wisdoll22

apexpraedator said:


> Heli m
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


string 88 0-12.5 14-48 56.5-60 21-0
buss 32 3/4 0-9.5 15.5-26.5


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

looking for lengths on a Fred Bear Buckmaster G2SQ.

Thanks


----------



## gbow

hight country four runner 2 cam
54 3/4 string 37 buss

0---13.75-----26---30.25----13.75----0

y---8--10--------10----0


----------



## Johntstring

Anyone happen to have the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Bear Tremor?? Thank you!


----------



## wisdoll22

Johntstring said:


> Anyone happen to have the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Bear Tremor?? Thank you!


sorry I don't have serving specs, but string is 97.69" and cable is 35.81"


----------



## Johntstring

Thanks wisdoll22 ! I was able to get the specs


----------



## gbow

Johntstring said:


> Anyone happen to have the string and cable lengths and serving specs for a Bear Tremor?? Thank you!


Ill get them to you Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

dillio67 said:


> Hoyt Vector Turbo RKT#3
> 58.5 0-18 21.75-24.25 27.75-32 18
> 37.5 0-11 22-27.5 Y
> 40 0-21.25 5
> Speed nocks [email protected]" [email protected]"


Are these correct I have seen two different specs in here

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CRASHLEY77

Does anyone have the Serving Specs for a Mathews Z2?


----------



## Sinister01

edit.....


----------



## 2X_LUNG

xyphophore said:


> Hi all !
> 
> Does anyone have serving specs for a Browning Rage.
> St : 92.50
> C : 39.00
> 
> Thanks in advance


I will soon. Building it now

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

CRASHLEY77 said:


> Does anyone have the Serving Specs for a Mathews Z2?


0-24.5, 27.25-31.25, 39.5-73.25. 10-0

>6.25-17, 9.5-0

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic

hi. i am wondering if anyone has serving specs for a PSE Stinger X and a Stinger X Stiletto ? i am thinking that they are the same length and what not., but i would like conformation from the pros.. but i still need the serving specs. thank you


----------



## Bow TKO

*hoyt rampage string and cables*

lenght of string and cables


----------



## CRASHLEY77

Thank you. I had this thing twisted and stretched and thought the specs for serving would be easy. Was getting ready to scale it off a Z7. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## nuker

PSE Stinger X
Stileto is just purple.
string 89-5/8"
0----16.5, 23..25-3/8, 27-7/8...31-7/8, 43-1/2....60, 9...0
cable 34-1/2"
>7...9, 9-1/2...0


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have dimensions for a Horton Fury. String is 40" and cables are 16.5. Thanks in advance


----------



## poetic

nuker said:


> PSE Stinger X
> Stileto is just purple.
> string 89-5/8"
> 0----16.5, 23..25-3/8, 27-7/8...31-7/8, 43-1/2....60, 9...0
> cable 34-1/2"
> >7...9, 9-1/2...0


Thank you... I thought they were the same
Ty

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deputy83

Does anyone have the string specs for a Parker Black Hawk compound? I have the String and Cable length but not the serving length.


----------



## poetic

Pse Fire Flight 33...specs please. Buss 37.50, string 91.50
Thank you..









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357

*Mathews Halon 6 Specs*

Hi there, just about to build a set of strings for the Mathews Halon 6;

The specs posted on the Mathews site are:

ST : 61 5/8"
Cable, X2: 27 7/8"
Yoke Cables, X2: 13"

I read another thread that said that Mathews specs are for untwisted strings and cables - once twisted they should be 1/4" shorter.

Is this true?

Thanks.


----------



## mfsco001

Need serving specs for a Mathews conquest pro please. String 103.75 cable 44. Thanks in advance

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

mfsco001 said:


> Need serving specs for a Mathews conquest pro please. String 103.75 cable 44. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


This is what I have
0...18.5...30.5-35.5...50.5-68.25...8...0

0...10................8<


----------



## squid013

Anybody have darton vapor serving specs? Pm me please, it's a 2006 darton vapor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Barnett ghost 360 anyone?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Johntstring

squid013 said:


> Anybody have darton vapor serving specs? Pm me please, it's a 2006 darton vapor
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


String 58.25 0---15.5----27---32----15.5---0
Cables 37 1/16" >--8--10-----9.5---0


----------



## Johntstring

deputy83 said:


> Does anyone have the string specs for a Parker Black Hawk compound? I have the String and Cable length but not the serving length.


String 85 3/8" 0---18---24.25--26.5---29.5----34.5---47----62----7---0
Cable 33.25 >--5--8---9---0


----------



## xyphophore

michaelgentry87 said:


> Barnett ghost 360 anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


String : 40.313 DF97 #28
Sorry I don't have the serving specs.

I hope it will help you


----------



## olddude

Does anyone have the serving specs for the Parker Phoenix EZ Dr.?
Thanks for any help


----------



## poetic

poetic said:


> Pse Fire Flight 33...specs please. Buss 37.50, string 91.50
> Thank you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ttt....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Anyone have string , cables lengths and serving specs for a Diamond Edge SB-1 2016 

Thanks 

Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

poetic said:


> Ttt....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



View attachment 4858506


----------



## poetic

BowStringDepot said:


> View attachment 4858506


im getting "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator" when i click on the Attachment 4858506 link.


----------



## BowStringDepot

BowStringDepot said:


> Anyone have string , cables lengths and serving specs for a Diamond Edge SB-1 2016
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hutch


that a 2017? I had it as 2016 its not its the new one and the website doesn't have the lengths yet.


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## hunter .b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

hunter .b said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Martin fury anyone?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Pearson Sniper older bow vibe-x riser String 58 11/16 cable 40 1/2 Buss 35 1/8 not sure if the lengths are correct. Any help would be appreciated.


Hutch


----------



## Topper1018

Need servinng specs for a Whisper Creek Archery Innovator Pro


----------



## wisdoll22

Topper1018 said:


> Need servinng specs for a Whisper Creek Archery Innovator Pro


string 89
0-8 18-47.5 56.5-61.5 16-0
cable 32.25
0-8 16 - 6 yoke


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for HIGH COUNTRY QUAD RUNNER string 80 1/4 cable 33 1/2


----------



## buckhunter2705

Any one got string and cable lengths and specs for a mission journey. Had a friend brought his sons bow to me and apparently rolled the string off somehow and lost the cable or cable broke don't know for sure what happened. But don't have the old cable to measure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for DIAMOND EDGE SB1 thanks!


----------



## wisdoll22

buckhunter2705 said:


> Any one got string and cable lengths and specs for a mission journey. Had a friend brought his sons bow to me and apparently rolled the string off somehow and lost the cable or cable broke don't know for sure what happened. But don't have the old cable to measure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mission Journey str.87.75 buss 33 3/8 
0...16.5...26 1/8-30 1/8...39 1/8-61 5/8...11...0 
>.7..................8...0 cam end


----------



## buckhunter2705

wisdoll22 said:


> Mission Journey str.87.75 buss 33 3/8
> 0...16.5...26 1/8-30 1/8...39 1/8-61 5/8...11...0
> >.7..................8...0 cam end


Thanks for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kyudo Novice

*Hoyt Frankenbow*

*2015 Hoyt Podium X40 Elite converting from #2 Spiral Pro cams to 3.5 Spiral X Cam & 1/2* 

My PodiumX40 has #2 cam with 28" draw module. I'm converting to #3.5 Spiral X cam & 1 / 2 from a 2013 Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus with 28" module. This is so I might have less aggressive hold and more forgiving tune. Spiral Pro cams are known for tugging the draw hand at the wall and launching bad tears unless tuned to a very narrow perfect tolerance. Spiral X are known for easier and more tolerant tune and aggressive wall, but not overly aggressive. Of course, I'm assuming limb deflection will be the same.

String and cable lengths are my question? The servings are known from Hoyts I already own.

If nobody has a better answer;
I plan to start with original lengths that fit the Vantage from the Hoyt factory charts, then twíst or untwist from there. Once I find a working length that provides desired poundage, I'll then build a set of strings to that newly discovered spec. 
I'm hoping somebody else has already thought of this and worked it out for me.


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for DIAMOND EDGE SB1 thanks!


nevermind.....I just seen it.


----------



## wisdoll22

OK, looking for string and cable lengths and serving specs for a HOYT TENACITY


----------



## adventurejack

Need String and cable length and serving specs for 2006 Hoyt Ultratec with C2 cams 27.5 draw length


----------



## michaelgentry87

Hoyt reflex tundra anyone?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Need asap anyone please help me out. Bow Madness MP 91.50 String buss 33.75 this is a 2011 http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2011&Model=1101MP
Hutch


----------



## chenashot

Hey everyone, been searching for the Hoyt Carbon Defiant with #3 cams. Anyone have it?

Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot

chenashot said:


> Hey everyone, been searching for the Hoyt Carbon Defiant with #3 cams. Anyone have it?
> 
> Thanks


str.58.25 buss 33.0 con. 34.88

0...20...21.5-24...27.75-31.75...20...0
sp nks.3 sets of 4 top & bottom cam start @ 16.5-17.75-18.75

0...5.5................19.75.. .0

0...11...17.75-25.5..<


----------



## chenashot

You're the man!




BowStringDepot said:


> str.58.25 buss 33.0 con. 34.88
> 
> 0...20...21.5-24...27.75-31.75...20...0
> sp nks.3 sets of 4 top & bottom cam start @ 16.5-17.75-18.75
> 
> 0...5.5................19.75.. .0
> 
> 0...11...17.75-25.5..<


----------



## apexpraedator

Specs for an old Barnett vortex 3d anyone?
Thanks

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

still looking for serving specs for a high country quad runner 80 1/4" string


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Horton vision 175 string 31 1/2"


----------



## wisdoll22

darton impulse string serving specs.....58 3/4 string


----------



## timamc4

I found the serving specs, but how many strands for string and cables for a Genesis Bow using 452X?


----------



## BARBWIRE

I need specs on a horizon bow.Esprey Xl.It still has cable on it but no string.
thanks.


----------



## BARBWIRE

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for a Horton vision 175 string 31 1/2"


try 10'' on each end then 2.5 each way from 15.75 center measurement


----------



## poobear

I need specs for a 2012 elite answer. Can't open the pdf files. 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

poobear said:


> I need specs for a 2012 elite answer. Can't open the pdf files.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


str. 56 1/8 cables 38 3/16

0...16...21 3/8-22 7/8...26.5-30...16...0

0...6....................10.25...0 x2


----------



## wisdoll22

BARBWIRE said:


> try 10'' on each end then 2.5 each way from 15.75 center measurement


thanks!


----------



## poetic

Anybody have the specs for a PSE Stiletto with ME cams?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have the serving layout for a Jennings Rackmaster Carbon Quad? String = 91, Buss = 37.25


----------



## poobear

Bear wild specs and layout? Thanks

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## mfsco001

Anyone have the specs for an 09 bow tech SWAT thanks in advance 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

poobear said:


> Bear wild specs and layout? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


Bear Wild str.92 3/8 buss 33 5/8
0...25...28-32...41.75-64.75...11...0
0...8.5...................7<


----------



## olddude

mfsco001 said:


> Anyone have the specs for an 09 bow tech SWAT thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


09 Swat str. 60 1/8 cables 37 5/8
0...17.5...27.5-31.5...35.75-37...17.5...0 these are from top of string
0...5.................10.5...0 x2


----------



## BYArchery

Anyone have the string specs on the PSE Stinger X? Thanks!!


----------



## wisdoll22

BYArchery said:


> Anyone have the string specs on the PSE Stinger X? Thanks!!


string 89 5/8
0-16.5 23-25 3/8 27 7/8-31 7/8 43.5-60 9-0
buss 34.5
7-9 9.5-0


----------



## CRASHLEY77

did you ever find these? I really need them


----------



## poetic

poetic said:


> Anybody have the specs for a PSE Stiletto with ME cams?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


anybody? 

String - 52.87"
Buss - 31.62"
Cable - 33.06

thank you.


----------



## Periko

Misson Craze 2
String 55 7/8
Buss cables 31

I-20 25 1/2-30 1/2 20-I
I-9 <


----------



## Kyudo Novice

Kansas Kid said:


> OK, I need serving specs for *Hoyt Podium X 40 with spiral pro #2 cams* if anybody has them. 27-28.5" DL. Thank you


Hoyt Podium X40 Spiral Pro #2

String = 0-1" loop, 0-15.5" end, 27"-31" center, 44.63"-60.13" end, 59.13"-*60.13"* loop.
Buss cable = 0-1" yoke loops, 0-2" ends, 0-7" yoke legs, 7"-8" split serving, 33.38"-44.38" end, 43.38"-*44.38"* loop.
C cable = 0-1" loop , 0-12.5" end, 39"-44.5" end, 43.5"-*44.5"* loop.


----------



## bowtecee

Need specs: Urgent
Ten point stealth? 32" string spec with cables anyone?
Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johntstring

Does anyone have the new PSE Carbon Air 34 serving specs? string 61.625 control 31.63 yoke 15.75 ?
thanks very much for any help!


----------



## Millar69

Does anyone have the serving specs for a Carbon Defiant 34 - DFX NO 1
String: 56.25
CC: 38.25
Buss: 36.38
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Brad22

PM sent


----------



## Hogwire Strings

2017 Bear LS-6 anyone?


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> 2017 Bear LS-6 anyone?


LS-6 str. 63.25 buss 36.0 con. 38 3/16
0...22.75...29.5-34...22.75...0
rubber studs two on each end @ 18, and 20 1/8

0..>10.75................15..<..7.<...> yoke end

0...6..................20.75...0


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> 2017 Bear LS-6 anyone?


LS-6 str. 63.25 buss 36.0 con. 38 3/16
0...22.75...29.5-34...22.75...0
rubber studs two on each end @ 18, and 20 1/8

0..>10.75................15..<..7.<...< yoke end


0...6..................20.75...0


----------



## Millar69

Millar69 said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a Carbon Defiant 34 - DFX NO 1
> String: 56.25
> CC: 38.25
> Buss: 36.38
> Many thanks in advance.


Anyone?


----------



## Kansas Kid

Looking for specs on a Darton Toxin 180. Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thank you sir!



olddude said:


> LS-6 str. 63.25 buss 36.0 con. 38 3/16
> 0...22.75...29.5-34...22.75...0
> rubber studs two on each end @ 18, and 20 1/8
> 
> 0..>10.75................15..<..7.<...< yoke end
> 
> 
> 0...6..................20.75...0


----------



## power

Would anyone have bowtech fanatic 2.0 29" cam system and Prime one stx 39 C cam specs please..
Many Thanks


----------



## tmyers300

Anyone have specs on the serving lengths for a #1 cam hoyt hyperedge?


----------



## probowstrings

tmyers300 said:


> Anyone have specs on the serving lengths for a #1 cam hoyt hyperedge?


I dont have serving Length for #1 but i have #2 which is nearly the the same so that you can use the same serving specs.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys and gals! Need the specs for a XI Xtreme. Mid 90's we think. The string is blown up but they measured the Buss cables on the bow at 42.25. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Number11

im looking for the serving specs for a Hoyt Carbon Defiant 31, with #2 cam. I see there are specs for the regular defiant, and the turbo, but the carbon defiant has slightly different lengths. thanks


----------



## Millar69

Millar69 said:


> Does anyone have the serving specs for a Carbon Defiant 34 - DFX NO 1
> String: 56.25
> CC: 38.25
> Buss: 36.38
> Many thanks in advance.


Would this work, anyone in the know? 
String
0------17.25---------20.5---23--------27-------31------------17.25------0
CC
0-----------------------21.5-----------------5.25---------0

Buss
>-------7.5--------------17-------------------11-------------0


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have diagrams for a Darton Magnum EXT ? String = 54-3/8, buss = 34-3/16, control = 36-1/4. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for serving specs for a elite energy 32.........string 54 3/8


----------



## michaelgentry87

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for serving specs for a elite energy 32.........string 54 3/8












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdoll22

michaelgentry87 said:


> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


thank you!


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a 2004 bowtech Blackhawk string 73 5/16 cable 30 3/4


----------



## wisdoll22

sorry, I need a 2004 bowtech Blackhawk 2 strings 74 15/16 and cable 31 1/16....ASAP


----------



## mathews-nut

anyone build for a mathews trx 8 looking for specs.


----------



## J-Dubyah

Anyone have serving specs for the OK Archery Absolute 38.

Thanks.


----------



## michaelgentry87

J-Dubyah said:


> Anyone have serving specs for the OK Archery Absolute 38.
> 
> Thanks.












Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Dubyah

michaelgentry87 said:


> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have 2017 Hoyt Specs yet?


----------



## skullerud

Hi guys,
Could someone be so Nice and help me wirh servingspecs for a 09/10 contender with GTX#2 cams?


Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## mathews-nut

mathews-nut said:


> anyone build for a mathews trx 8 looking for specs.


got it my bow came in yesterday


----------



## RHardesty

Anyone have serve layouts on Mathews Halon 32, Avail and Stoke yet?


----------



## Pixies

Anyone have the serving specs for the 2017 Mathews halon X Competition ?

Thank you Very Much


----------



## fireunit29

looking for serving specs for the Mathews Halon 6. I have searched and could only find the lengths. thanks


----------



## olddude

fireunit29 said:


> looking for serving specs for the Mathews Halon 6. I have searched and could only find the lengths. thanks


This is what I have str.61 5/8 cables 27 7/8 yokes 13.0
0...25...28.5-32.5...23 1/8...0
sp. nks. start [email protected] 5/8, [email protected], [email protected] 7/8 for each end

0...8...11.25-22.75....no serv on this end...0--cables x2

serve 4" in middle of yokes--x2


----------



## Pietro65

Anyone have serving specs for hoyt Prevail 40 SVX #1
thanks


----------



## Hogwire Strings

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4493857&p=1097206513#post1097206513

check this out guys,,,,, some of you may be interested


----------



## eyedoc

Has anyone had a chance to map out the Evolve 31 set yet?


----------



## Kansas Kid

Obsession evolution

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Does anyone have Evolve 35 Specs yet? Need them for an order


----------



## apexpraedator

Hi, anyone have serving specs for an alphamax 32 cam#3?
No speed nocks on that bow?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RHardesty

RHardesty said:


> Anyone have serve layouts on Mathews Halon 32, Avail and Stoke yet?


Anyone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## freefall619

Hogwire Strings said:


> Does anyone have Evolve 35 Specs yet? Need them for an order


Will try to have them here soon. Gotta buddy bringing his by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

that would be much appreciated



freefall619 said:


> Will try to have them here soon. Gotta buddy bringing his by.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

Hogwire Strings said:


> that would be much appreciated












As promised. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619

freefall619 said:


> As promised.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Evolve 35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Anyone have Hoyt Powermax specs? 50.25 33.25 31 3/8


----------



## WALKER7036

Looking for serving specs for a Hoyt Faktor 30 w/#3 cam. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## deerbum

Does anyone have serving specs for a 2008 Vantage X8 #2 cam 
String 59 1/4 
BC 42 3/4 
CC 44 3/4 
Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## ArcherWolf

Anyone have specs for Carbon Express Covert SLS please ?


----------



## big yin

Any of you good people have the serving specs for a hoyt vicxen #1 cam.
Cheers Tim


----------



## BowStringDepot

Hey Guys , I am in need of specs for a Moxie Angel with SD cams

St. 55 13/16 and CC. 39 1/16

Thanks!!


----------



## big yin

Here's what I have for the Angel SD

View attachment sd_angel_string_specs.pdf


Cheers Tim


----------



## skynight

Anyone have PSE full throttle specs for the 62.87" string (28.5"+DL)?
Thanks


----------



## olddude

skynight said:


> Anyone have PSE full throttle specs for the 62.87" string (28.5"+DL)?
> Thanks


The Full Throttle has a 61.87 string, you might double check. Buss 35.5 control 37.75
0...21.25...24 1/8-26.5...28.5-32 5/8...21.25...0
sp nks 5 singles on each end @ 16.5-17.5-18.5-19.5-20.5

0...8................7<
0...4.5...............11...0


----------



## skynight

olddude said:


> The Full Throttle has a 61.87 string, you might double check. Buss 35.5 control 37.75
> 0...21.25...24 1/8-26.5...28.5-32 5/8...21.25...0
> sp nks 5 singles on each end @ 16.5-17.5-18.5-19.5-20.5
> 
> 0...8................7<
> 0...4.5...............11...0


Thanks, shooting string is an inch longer above 28.5". I just added .5" to serving on each end.


----------



## Jabr357

fireunit29 said:


> looking for serving specs for the Mathews Halon 6. I have searched and could only find the lengths. thanks


Someone provided the specs earlier in this thread for the Halon 6:

"_String 61 5/8 cables 27 7/8 yokes 13.0
0...25...28.5-32.5...23 1/8...0
Peed Nocks start [email protected] 5/8, [email protected], [email protected] 7/8 for each end
0...8...11.25-22.75....no serving on this end...0--cables x2
serve 4" in middle of yokes--x2_"

I finally got around taking my stock string off my well tuned Halon 6 to verify the above as my rough measurements (with the string on) looked off a bit from the above.
Here are my careful measurements I came up with (under 100 LBS tension):

String 61 9/16" , 0...25 3/8...28 3/4-32 3/4...23 3/16...0

The speed nocks were not the same for top and bottom:

Bottom start 18 7/8 (3), 1 1/4" gap, 20 5/8 (4), 7/8" gap, 22 1/8 (4) end at 22 11/16".
Top start 18 11/16 (3), 1 1/4" gap, 20 7/16 (4), 7/8" gap, 21 7/8" (4) end at 22 1/2".

I did not measure the yokes and cables - hopefully those are OK as above.


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for string serving specs for a hoyt reflex bighorn...string 49" buss 35 1/2 cc 38 1/4


----------



## mathews-nut

Fanatic 3.0 sd?? String/ serving specs


----------



## wisdoll22

wisdoll22 said:


> looking for string serving specs for a hoyt reflex bighorn...string 49" buss 35 1/2 cc 38 1/4



anyone??


----------



## timamc4

How many strands of 452X for an Original Genesis Bow...both string and cable? Thanks in advance...Rick


----------



## Hogwire Strings

2017 Pro Defiant 30 #2 Cam anyone? Str. 54.25 Ctrl 34.5 Buss 32.375


----------



## CoachErl

timamc4 said:


> How many strands of 452X for an Original Genesis Bow...both string and cable? Thanks in advance...Rick


I've been going with 18. I know coaches that will go anywhere from 16-20. The most important part is getting the proper center serving so your nocks fit properly. I make all my archers strings with 18 strands of Brownell Fury.


----------



## olddude

Hogwire Strings said:


> 2017 Pro Defiant 30 #2 Cam anyone? Str. 54.25 Ctrl 34.5 Buss 32.375


0...17...19.5-22 1/8...25.75-29.75...17...0
speed nks. 4 both ends start @ 16"
0...6.....................19...0
0...11.......18-25<


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Thank you!



olddude said:


> 0...17...19.5-22 1/8...25.75-29.75...17...0
> speed nks. 4 both ends start @ 16"
> 0...6.....................19...0
> 0...11.......18-25<


----------



## TWISTEDTHREADS

HI new to this thread wondering if the was a pdf file or something I can use to plug in the numbers for string specs 
that all of you are providing.. or just an easy way to decipher them I get the general idea just some clarification would help tons thanks in advance 


Twisted Threads..


----------



## michaelgentry87

2017 Hoyt Carbon defiant 34
2.1 cam 
St: 58.13
BC: 36
CC: 38.13



Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings

Hoyt Prevail 40 SVX #3 Cam anyone? Str. 61.75" Ctrl 44 3/8" Buss 42"????? Need these bad


----------



## wisdoll22

Hogwire Strings said:


> Thank you!


anyone got the string and cable measurements?


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for the high country sniper


----------



## michaelgentry87

Merry Christmas all!!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## big yin

Hey guys looking for Pro Comp Elite FX SD - XT1000 - GTX Cam & 1/2
St 46.38
Cc 37.50
Bc 35.50

Cheers


----------



## CRASHLEY77

I need the build specs for an HCA X-12


----------



## wisdoll22

looking for string length and serving specs for the elite victory 39 2017


----------



## Lord Revan

Hello, 

Could someone bei so nice and help mehr with Specs for a 2017 mathews trx 7

Thanks  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## devinhal

I'm looking for the serving lengths for a Dominator 3D Max. I've looked multiple places and haven't been able to find the servings. The lengths on the PSE website give string=59.37, Buss=38, Control=39.37. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## WALKER7036

devinhal said:


> I'm looking for the serving lengths for a Dominator 3D Max. I've looked multiple places and haven't been able to find the servings. The lengths on the PSE website give string=59.37, Buss=38, Control=39.37. Any help is much appreciated.


This is what I have....

Dominator 3D Max 

String (59 3/8") 0----------17 3/8------22 7/8---25 5/8-------27 3/4---31 3/4----------17 7/8--------0
(Speed nocks- bottom [email protected] 5/8, [email protected] 3/4, [email protected] 5/8 ; top [email protected] 1/8, [email protected] 1/2, [email protected]")

Control (39 3/8). 0--------10-----------------------4-----0

Buss (38") >-7--9------------------------------8-------0


Good luck!


----------



## wisdoll22

need serving specs for a Quest Radical string 52 11/16 cables 32 5/16 ASAP Please


----------



## skullerud

Hoping someone can help me.
Need string layout for a 2010 vantage elite cam&1/2 plus #2 cam, stringlength 59".


Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## olddude

wisdoll22 said:


> need serving specs for a Quest Radical string 52 11/16 cables 32 5/16 ASAP Please


0...14.75...19 7/8-21 7/8...25-29...14.75...0

0...10................7< x2


----------



## wisdoll22

olddude said:


> 0...14.75...19 7/8
> 
> THANK YOU!!


----------



## Lord Revan

Lord Revan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone be so nice and help me with Specs for a 2017 mathews trx 7
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhust

Looking for string specs on a Hoyt Hyperedge with the 2.1 cams. Thanks


----------



## brandonlw

Does anyone have the serving specs for a hoyt fast flight I also need cable lengths thanks
Brandon


----------



## wisdoll22

I don't have the serving specs...yet for the fast flight but the lengths are: string 58 and cables 36 1/2...hope this helps a little


----------



## fasteddie2488

Anyone got the Obsession Turmoil lengths and specs yet?

Thanks


----------



## Sinister01

does anyone have the specs for the halon 32 yet? thanks in advance.


----------



## probowstrings

rhust said:


> Looking for string specs on a Hoyt Hyperedge with the 2.1 cams. Thanks


This is what i use for my strings.Hope that helps


----------



## olddude

Sinister01 said:


> does anyone have the specs for the halon 32 yet? thanks in advance.


Halon 32 str. 63 5/8 cables 29 7/8 yokes 13.0
0...>27.5...>30-34...<23...0
sp nks B.cam [email protected]@[email protected] T.cam [email protected]@[email protected]

0...>8...>12-24.5...0 no serv on this end or loop (big end) x2

0...4" of serv in middle...0 x2


----------



## Sinister01

olddude said:


> Halon 32 str. 63 5/8 cables 29 7/8 yokes 13.0
> 0...>27.5...>30-34...<23...0
> sp nks B.cam [email protected]@[email protected] T.cam [email protected]@[email protected]
> 
> 0...>8...>12-24.5...0 no serv on this end or loop (big end) x2
> 
> 0...4" of serv in middle...0 x2


thank you sir!!!!


----------



## Lord Revan

hi, 
I need the specs for a mathews trx 2017 , please....

Thanks...

Gesendet von meinem SM-T585 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alphaburner1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterM

2017 Pro Defiant 30 #2 Cam anyone? Str. 54.25 Ctrl 34.5 Buss 32.375


olddude said:


> 0...17...19.5-22 1/8...25.75-29.75...17...0
> speed nks. 4 both ends start @ 16"
> 0...6.....................19...0
> 0...11.......18-25<


Isn't there meant to be 3 sets of 4 speed nocks? 17" of serving wont cover that either...

Pete.


----------



## PeterM

Can anyone help with serving specs for:

2017 Hoyt defiant 34 #2.1 cam
St: 58
BC: 36
CC: 38.25

Pete.


----------



## olddude

PeterM said:


> 2017 Pro Defiant 30 #2 Cam anyone? Str. 54.25 Ctrl 34.5 Buss 32.375
> 
> 
> Isn't there meant to be 3 sets of 4 speed nocks? 17" of serving wont cover that either...
> 
> Pete.


on that bow it only has one set of 4 on each end and the 1st nock starts at 16". measured from a stock string.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

Does anybody have string and cable lengths and servings for a Mathews Halon X Comp??


----------



## wctbowtech

*2013, 2014, 2015 PSE DNA String and Cable Specs*

PSE DNA String and Cable Specs


----------



## shawn_in_MA

shawn_in_MA said:


> Does anybody have string and cable lengths and servings for a Mathews Halon X Comp??


Anybody???


----------



## timamc4

Anyone have specs for the Bear Empire...95 7/16" string and 33 3/4" cable? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dpbstevens

hi guys would anyone know the string/cable lengths and serving lengths for a 2016 bear escape SD? please and thank you! private message me if possible.


----------



## athomp70

Anyone have the serving specs for a pse evolve 35?


----------



## power

Lord Revan said:


> hi,
> I need the specs for a mathews trx 2017 , please....
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T585 mit Tapatalk


Hi Lord
Did you manege to find specs for TRX 2017? I need them for myselt too. 
Thanks


----------



## Lord Revan

power said:


> Hi Lord
> Did you manege to find specs for TRX 2017? I need them for myselt too.
> Thanks


No, sorry

Gesendet von meinem SM-T585 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhust

Thanks



probowstrings said:


> This is what i use for my strings.Hope that helps
> 
> View attachment 5340321


----------



## lunghit

Looking for Bowtech Reign 7 please.


----------



## wisdoll22

need spes for a martin cougar magnum...string 57 cable 33


----------



## mattafliving

Hoyt defiant Turbo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Oops meant for that to be in the search 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

Looking for Bowtech reign 7 string specs.


----------



## hitman846

We might have to start a new thread, this one is over laded.


----------



## mattafliving

Looking for string specs for a 2016 PSE Beast. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrace bulls

Just got into string making build my own jig and stretcher just made my first set of cables and I wanted to say thank you to all you guys that have put that information out there especially the Automan for that string building formula just wanted you guys to know that there still is guys coming into this string building and they're looking to you guys for advice I appreciate all the hard work thank you


----------



## wisdoll22

Terrace bulls said:


> Just got into string making build my own jig and stretcher just made my first set of cables and I wanted to say thank you to all you guys that have put that information out there especially the Automan for that string building formula just wanted you guys to know that there still is guys coming into this string building and they're looking to you guys for advice I appreciate all the hard work thank you


just holler when you need specs....usually one of us out here will have them! good luck


----------

